#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-29
<Woofcat> I wonder if Mark will pitch in a few million to the Edge project if things get close.
<Woofcat> As at the current projected donations. It's about to fall below the required sum (linier) http://ubuntu-edge.info/
<dejello> Hello
<troyready> Woofcat, he (fortunately or unfortunately) said that he wouldn't: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j166z/hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of_ubuntu/cba4b3n
<dmj_nova> Woofcat: he won't pitch into the 32M, but he'll do what he needs to to make sure the backers get their phones if the project succeeds
<Woofcat> Well damn, I kinda feel if the Ubuntu Forums were up it would have a better chance.
<Woofcat> Since lots of people have questions, etc. what will the bootloader do etc. That could be roughed out, (obviously everything is subject to change in a project)
<Woofcat> A since I don't want to seem like a whiney bitch, I already ordered mine.
<dejello> SOrry if this has been answered by anyone else, but since updating the repos a little bit back I've been seeing this: http://pastebin.com/rUKyPsFh   during building.  Not sure if it's related at all to the bootloops I'm getting these days or not (yes I know they've switched to the flipped images), just figured I'd see if anyone might know.
<dmj_nova> Woofcat: I don't think you're being whiney, you're trying to help
<dmj_nova> Plus, the last few days have been weekend
<dmj_nova> which are usually slower for campaigns
<Woofcat> dmj_nova: I just fear it getting to 15-20 million and stalling out.
<Woofcat> That's fairly close, and Mark has 500+ million. Spare some interest, lol.
<dmj_nova> Woofcat: if it gets to 20 million, I'm pretty certain it won't stall out
<dmj_nova> (unless it's only reached $20 million in the final day)
<dmj_nova> It's getting from $7 million to $15-20 million that's hard.
<wilee-nilee> I doubt it will reach 32 million, hope it does but probably not.
<wilee-nilee> needs a funder
<dmj_nova> wilee-nilee: I'm cautiously optimistic
<dmj_nova> it will not be easy
<dmj_nova> and we all need to do everything we can to help it succeed
<wilee-nilee> for sure I would fund it if I had the money.
<dmj_nova> but it's very possible
<dmj_nova> even small amounts can help
<dmj_nova> and spreading the word, explaining why it's important and what the benefits are
<wilee-nilee> I spend about 12 hrs a day on the irc helping ubuntu users they get my value there in my own business I make 100$ per hour.
<wilee-nilee> So I work as little as possible, money is not my main goal in life.
<wilee-nilee> freedom is
<dejello> hmm...  apparently phablet-dev-bootstrap -c doesn't update the manifest file..  downloaded the most recent version and repo synced...  seems to have fixed that issue...
<AskUbuntu> Rollout plan for ubuntu touch on android devices | http://askubuntu.com/q/325912
<asafegous> Wasapenin
<asafegous> Gooten tag?
<asafegous> Konickiwa
<asafegous> I come in peace
<asafegous> Someone told me ubuntu touch sucks anyways
<popey> That escalated quickly.
<popey> asafegous: can I help you?
<asafegous> I have a sprint s4
<asafegous> And a single core 32bit box
<popey> Ok.
<asafegous> The problem is that my mobile device doesnt have ubuntu touch on it
<popey> I don't think anyone has ported Ubuntu Touch to any S4 devices
<asafegous> Does the s4 have the cooties?
<asafegous> How do i merge device branch to this badboy
<popey> Well, someone needs to do the port. We support Nexus devices, community people develop ports.. as you can see at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<asafegous> I got that. Right about now i need some si se pude
<popey> si se pude?
<asafegous> Puede
<asafegous> Yes i can
<popey> The Sprint S has the additional issue that it's CDMA which we don't currently support.
<Dhiren> can i install ubuntu touch on Samsung Galaxy Note II ?
<popey> Dhiren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is it listed there?
<dmj_nova> Edge campaign just broke $7M
<popey> indeed
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> good morning
<murgero> Hey guys..
<murgero> Need some quick help if anyone is open
<murgero> I cannot get past the command brunch <device>
<murgero> the error that comes up is something along the lines of "Variant Kernel" and a couple others
<murgero> Anyone wanna help a noob?
<mardy> Laney: hi! I fixed the issue with https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/plugin-invocation/+merge/176929, please let me know if it's acceptable (I don't mind your solution either, it's just that I believe this is what potential contributors would be more familiar with)
<Laney> mardy: OK, let's take it for now, thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Tiger Day! :-D
<user82> any idea when ubuntu touch will work on n4 with android 4.3 bootloader/radio?
<popey> user82: i dont think we have tested that
<user82> popey, ogra_ said it will break
<user82> mine did not want to flash properly, should i try again?
<user82> probablly a clockworkmod issue
 * ogra_ definitely didnt say that
<ogra_> i said we dont support it yet
<user82> aah
<user82> then i will try again...
<ogra_> try what ?
<ogra_> you wont be able use 4.3.3 without porting work ... and thats currently not a high prio on our side
<ogra_> (feel free to port and send patches indeed)
<k1l_> i got someone here who claims his phablet-flash wants to load the image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/  but it should be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ . is this just a not uptodate phablet-flash or is this a regular case?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: nerochiaro can you take a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/notes-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177351
<popey> k1l_: old phablet-flash probaly
<popey> k1l_: apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: nerochiaro diff has been uploading forever though
<popey> k1l_: 0.15+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1 is what I have
<user82> ogra_, i try the phablet tool again
<k1l_> popey: yep, will tell him to run the updates and will look for that version he uses
<user82> btw phablet-flash messes up for me. it pushes files to /sdcard/ and then tells to install from /sdcard/0/. is that a bug?
<popey> user82: what device?
<user82> a nexus 4
<popey> sounds like you have multi-user active
<user82> popey, yes indeed
<user82> can i disable that?
<popey> i suspect so
<popey> in settings somewhere
<user82> allright thanks
<popey> I dont think we have tested flashing on a multi-user setup device
<user82> long time ago it was active...wonder why it still exists
<popey> i might test though and see if i can file a bug abpout it
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: looking. it's basically adding test coverage measurements, right ? should have no impact on the actual tests being run
<user82> should not be a big deal..
<user82> noone really has it active on phones
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: yeah, just coverage.xml and xml for each unit
<Laney> mardy: have some time to halp me with my lack of Qt knowledge? I have a QSortFilterProxyModel that's backed by a QAbstractTableModel populated by a worker thread. I want it to be dynamically sorted whenever the thread supplies a new row but the sort isn't being applied. I guess I'm not calling some method correctly to notify the proxy that it needs to apply the sort, but what? lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/timedate-populate-thread
<popey> user82: yeah, i have it active on nexus 7 though, family dablet
<mardy> Laney: I think there was some flag to set to have the filter work live, let me check...
<Laney> mardy: yes, setDynamicSortFilter(true), which I'm calling
<user82> popey, do you know how to revert it? i guess it breaks to move everything from /sdcard/0/ to /sdcard/?
<Laney> it's supposed to sort by the display name by default which indeed is what I want
<Laney> but it just doesn't happen
<davmor2> popey: dablet?   A tablet you dabble with?
<davmor2> welcome back popey
<Laney> my lessThan is never called either (but that shouldn't be needed)
<Laney> so I guess I'm missing some signal emission or something
<popey> user82: no idea
<user82> allright thanks.
<mardy> Laney: did you try to check whether updating your QAbstractTableModel works fine (by removing the proxy)?
<popey> i would end up googling for the answer
<Laney> mardy: I see all of the results through the proxy
<mardy> Laney: maybe you are missing "beginInserRows"/"endInsertRows" and similar
<mardy> Laney: ah, and they simply are not sorted?
<Laney> have those
<Laney> correct
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: looks ok to me, if you made sure everything still builds fine i'm just going to approve it
<popey> thanks davmor2
<mardy> Laney: is the model empty, when you connect it to the filter, or has it some data already?
<Laney> mardy: I guess it's empty
<user82> popey, i moved everything from /sdcard/0/ to /sdcard. let me see if it breaks!
<Laney> mardy: the constructor of the model starts the worker thread
<mardy> Laney: and add a Q_DECL_OVERRIDE next to the declaration of the lessThan() method, to make sure that the signature matches that of the virtual method :-)
<davmor2> popey: It's only so I don't have to kill my phone first with the daily updates ;)
<mardy> Laney: other than that, I wouldn't know... can I see the code?
<Laney> mardy: I gave you the branch earlier ;-)
<Laney> lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/timedate-populate-thread
<mardy> Laney: oh :-)
<Laney> lessThan shouldn't even be needed though if I want to use the default display name sorting
<Laney> IIUC
<popey> takes _ages_ to run all the autopilot tests on a device
<popey> over an hour so far
<ogra_> apw, could someone from the kernel team look into https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/2/console ... seems that "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-mako-3.4.0/net/wireless/scan.c:590" causes a network re-connect which in turn breaks tests
<apw> ogra_, see what we can do.  old poc kernels you guys insist on
<apw> ogra_, which one is mako ?  is that N4
<ogra_> not we ... vendor blobs do
<ogra_> yeah
<apw> ogra_, using vendor blobs i blame on you, therefore ... QED ... you are to blame for global warming :)
<ogra_> haha
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: it shouldn't, I tested locally, but we can wait for -ci to return
<user82> ogra_, it works with android 4.3 stuff. my mistake with the multiuser chaos
<nerochiaro> sergiusens: i comment-approved it, when jenkins is done with CI feel free to apporove it yourself if everything passes
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: great, thanks
<ogra_> user82, oh, you havent been clear that you wanted to flash *onto* an android 4.3 device, i thought you asked when ubuntu touch will use 4.3
<duflu> Is there a bug for the new phablet images going adb-AWOL? The Nexus4 keeps vanishing from the "adb devices" list
<ogra_> user82, sorry for misunderstanding
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: your MR is approved too
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<user82> ogra_, yeah that was what i did. with bootloader 20i and radio 84 (i believe)
<ogra_> duflu, works fine on a g-nexus here
<duflu> Hmm
<nerochiaro> zsombi: hi, welcome back. when you have a few minutes can you please ping me ? there's an MR i submitted for fixing IMA issues that I'd like to discuss with you
<ogra_> and on my n7
<duflu> Well, a lot has changed since I did any Android hacking. But I would have thought a stable adb connection wouldn't
<duflu> Actually, it looks like the kernel isn't detecting any USB connect/disconnects now I've updated saucy
<duflu> I see. It's the Nexus which keeps disconnecting. Something's up with the new phablet image I got today. That would be a good place to end for the day
<zsombi> nerochiaro: howdy, I have ~25 mins till standup, so if that time is enough, we could handle that too
<zsombi> nerochiaro: do you have the link to the MR?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/webbrowser-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177357
<mardy> Laney: FYI, I'm quiet because I'm investigating. :-)
<Laney> mardy: :-)
<Laney> It's foxed me a bit - I hope someone else can get further
<mhr3_> Laney, i don't think you can modify a model in a separate thread while a view is attached to it
<mhr3_> sounds very thread-scary
<Laney> mhr3_: the worker thread passes the items back to the originating one as they become available
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: looking, thanks
<mardy> Laney: so, one thing I noticed is that if I remove the call to setFilterRegExp in the constructor, the lessThan() method is called
<mhr3_> Laney, ah, missed that, then it's safe indeed
<mardy> Laney: *many times*, making the app unresponsive for several seconds
<Laney> mardy: right, I'd expect it to only operate on small sets
<Laney> using the proxy should make this ok
<mardy> Laney: yep. Though it's weird, according to the docs doing both both filtering and sorting should be fine
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/share-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177359
<Laney> indeed
<mardy> Laney: it actually works
<Laney> is there some problem telling QML to update its view?
<mardy> Laney: I mean, when I type something in the search box, results are sorted
<Laney> wtf?!
<mardy> Laney: I mean, by removing setFilterRegExp in the constructor
<Laney> ah
<mardy> Laney: maybe that's because the set is sorted initially, and then the filtering is easy
<apw> ogra_, those warnings are literally that, warnings it is not entirely clear they would trigger anything, are we sure they are ?
<mardy> Laney: ok, I got some good news: remove both the call to setFilterRegExp and sort() in the constructor, and add m_timeZoneFilterProxy.sort(0); at the end of timedate::setFilter
<sergiusens> nerochiaro: one more https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/share-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177359
<mardy> Laney: for some reason then it works, though it's really slow if you type just one letter
<mardy> Laney: actually it's not slow, if you remove the qDebug() line in lessThan()
<Laney> mardy: Was hoping to not have to do explicit sorting, but oh well
<Laney> now how do I get back the initial regexp?
<mardy> Laney: it seems you need to call sort() just once, in fact
<Laney> could I connect to a signal when the first item comes in then?
<mardy> Laney: maybe, let me try a bit more
<Laney> ok
<mardy> Laney: actually, you don't need to remove the calls to setFilterRegExp
<Laney> oh yeah, that does work
<Laney> let me try remembering if I've sort()ed before and only doing that once
<mardy> Laney: I actually didn't test if that would work, mine was just a guess; it maybe that changing the filter disrupts the sorting
<murgero> anyone open to talk today?
<popey> murgero: wassup?
<murgero> I am having some issues compiling CM10.1 for ubuntu touch
 * popey points murgero at sergiusens or rsalveti 
<murgero> @sergiusens hello?
<murgero> I am also new to IRC :/
 * murgero 
 * murgero sergiusens hello
<Laney> mardy: I pushed to the branch, have a look now
 * Laney does an armhf build
<popey> murgero: I'd waitr fo
<popey> bah
<popey> murgero: I'd wait for them to reply, they may not be awake right now, in other timezones
<sergiusens> murgero: what's the issue?
<sergiusens> murgero: but agree with popey, don't ultra ping ;-)
<murgero> Sorry! I am new to IRC
<murgero> anyway
<murgero> I am getting a variant kernel error, along with error code 1 and 2 from make.
<murgero> I have started from sctratch like 6 times no luck
<murgero> I am trying to follow the tutorial too, but I am new to porting on linux.
<sergiusens> murgero: please pastebin the compile output
<diwic> seb128 (or anyone else), I'm trying to debug system-settings to figure out how it connects to PulseAudio. Is there a way I can get log information (or similar out of it) ?
<murgero> I would love to, but I am currently at work, progress can be checked at my web page: http://urgero.org
<popey> murgero: offramp.urgero.org.wsadns.com unknown host
<popey> specifically.. "Description: Unable to locate the server named "offramp.urgero.org.wsadns.com (2)" --- the server does not have a DNS entry. Perhaps there is a misspelling in the server name, or the server no longer exists. Double-check the name and try again."
<sergiusens> murgero: well I can't locate that host it seems and make 1 and 2 error could be anything
<murgero> type it manually : http://urgero.org
<mardy> Laney: seems to work fine
<murgero> I am using that server now to use IRC.
<Laney> indeed
<popey> murgero: nope, still fails
<seb128> diwic, run it on a command line? but no, there is no explicit debug flag for it
<Laney> I wonder/hope it actually speeds it up on the device :P
<mardy> Laney: if you have some time, I'd recommend building a smaller test case and filing a bug to Qt
<murgero> My ISP is updating DNS right now :/ I'll pastebin a typed out copy from a screenshot
<seb128> diwic, system settings doesn't do anything special, it just use qtmultimedia
<Laney> mardy: ok, will try to do
<Laney> thanks for the help
<mardy> Laney: yw
<mardy> Laney: maybe it's really a bug: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16222797/sort-a-qabstractlistmodel-derived-model-by-role-in-qml-listview
<seb128> diwic, if you want a simpler testcase: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5924884/
<seb128> diwic, just save that as a file and run qmlscene savedfile.qml
<diwic> seb128, thanks, will try
<murgero> Here is the last like 20 lines output that I can read: http://pastebin.com/WaZTwZSh
<Laney> mardy: which part of that do you think is the same as this case?
<murgero> sergiusens: so?
<mardy> Laney: maybe the bus is that if you don't call sort() after all the items are retrieved, it won't work
<mardy> Laney: but I really don't know :-)
<Laney> :P
<Laney> I guess with this workaround/solution we're doing more sorting than we need to
<Laney> maybe not though
<Laney> dunno
<sergiusens> murgero: you need to remove the dalvik specific targets for PART2 and I'll need to see your device repo to figure out PART 1
<murgero> D2USC is the repo I am using
<murgero> what do you mean remove the dalvik specific targets?
<murgero> Hey sorry about that, lost connection.
<murgero> ws/help
<popey> gema, not sure this is a QA issue or ui toolkit.. but bug 1206088 and bug 1206086 are causing autopilot tests to fail on my mako device.
<ubot5> bug 1206088 in Sudoku App "Autopilot tests get wedged in sudoku-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206088
<ubot5> bug 1206086 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Autopilot tests get wedged in terminal app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206086
<jezza> Hi folks
<murgero> What's up?
<jezza> does anyone know where the contacts are in the "latest" preloaded daily?
<murgero> I am still trying to figure out how to build it lol
<jezza> its not where the release notes say
<murgero> Do you have the right release?
<jezza> im talking about the phablet image....
<murgero> ah.
<murgero> I do not know yet sorrry
<jezza> yes, it works well
<jezza> what are you building/running?
<murgero> I am running a D2USC (S3 US Cellular Variant)
<murgero> phablet Saucy build
<jezza> ah ok
<jezza> woking ok?
<murgero> I am still trying to build it. I am having Environment issues.
<jalcine> This is a good question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/326004/will-canonical-disable-amazon-and-similar-lenses-by-default
<jalcine> If anything, the enabling of such "non-friendly" stuff should be asked upon installation, the same way it asks in Ubuiquity about asking MP3 stuff
<murgero> *Ubuntu
 * murgero brb
 * murgero back
<murgero> cool
<murgero> wtf? Issues with IRC brb
<netcurli> is it correct that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager will provide the ability for apps to download files in the background on Ubuntu touch devices?
<netcurli> and if so, will there be a qt/qml wrapper or do I need to write one myself?
<gema> popey: on what image?
<popey> gema: Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130726.1)
<gema> popey: I don't think we are yet running those tests you are describing, right?
<popey> gema: you might not but I am ☻
<popey> I am running all autopilot tests for all apps
<gema> popey: ok, what do you want me to do with those bugs?
<popey> gema: well, nothing specifically, i wondered if you'd seen the issue at all, and whether it might be an autopilot one or a toolkit one
<popey> so i can assign to the right person
<gema> popey: no, I haven't, you may want to talk to the sdk folks and see if they have
<gema> or tell them to triage
<popey> gema: ok. when you guys run autopilot, and it gets stuck, does someone look at the screen?
<popey> i.e. can they tell it's wedged?
<gema> popey: no, by the time we get to the stuck phone it is a matter of pushing the power button
<popey> gema: that's what I expected ☻
<popey> thanks
<alecu> cjwatson: here's the output of strace for the packagekitd failure: http://ubuntuone.com/3XWc7La7lJc9DZ3wqgcScQ
<alecu> and here's the actual output of packagekitd during that run: from that run with strace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5925102/
<cjwatson> alecu: I really must do something about the error reporting here.  But you're running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/click/+bug/1204523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204523 in click "Click packages can't be installed from directories not viewable by the clickpkg user" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> alecu: I'll see if I can fix that today
<alecu> cjwatson: great, I'll see if I can find a workaround for tomorrow's demo. Thanks.
<cjwatson> alecu: I should be able to fix it before the demo; but a workaround is to make the download directory readable by the clickpkg user.
<cjwatson> (I'd like to avoid having to actually copy the file to a temporary directory, as that could be slow.)
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi
<sergiusens> slangasek: hey
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi! so it's been mentioned to me that you might be working on a patch to phablet-tools to let us bootstrap specific (non-current) system-update images
<slangasek> sergiusens: is that true... and is that something you might have soon?  It would be helpful to me to have it before Wednesday, since I'm running a demo and it's difficult to prepare a demo if I can only run any given update once ;)
<sergiusens> slangasek: true, when's that demo btw? I can rush it if urgent
<slangasek> sergiusens: Wednesday before you wake up
<sergiusens> if not EOD today
<sergiusens> slangasek: good, it should be done EOD
<slangasek> sergiusens: great, thanks!
<ogra_> slangasek, just get lots of devices :)
<jdstrand> cjwatson: hey, I just noticed that when I install a new version of a click package (eg, evilapp 0.1 and evilapp 0.3), then I have two desktop files in ~/local/share/applications:
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.evilapp_evilapp_0.1.desktop
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu.developer.pedrocan.evilapp_evilapp_0.3.desktop
<jdstrand> cjwatson: I'm thinking that is not intended, cause shouldn't the user that installed the upgrade get the latest version?
<cjwatson> jdstrand: They're different package names
<cjwatson> jdstrand != pedrocan
<jdstrand> cjwatson: sorry, yes, those are
<jdstrand> cjwatson: but I do have:
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.evilapp_evilapp_0.1.desktop
<jdstrand> com.ubuntu.developer.jdstrand.evilapp_evilapp_0.2~unreleased.desktop
<cjwatson> That's indeed unintended.  Bug please?
<tsdgeos> guys
<tsdgeos> ueventd is taking 100% on the phone
<tsdgeos> any idea?
<jdstrand> cjwatson: bug #1206115
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: reboot
<ubot5> bug 1206115 in click (Ubuntu) "previous version of desktop file not removed on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206115
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: we have a race with ueventd and udev sometimes
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: ok, that helped
<jdstrand> cjwatson: note, this is with click 0.2.6
<rsalveti> we're working on a fix as we speak
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> rsalveti: now it's sensorsservice taking 100% :D
<tsdgeos> is that similar?
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: think so
<tsdgeos> oka
<rsalveti> tsdgeos: which image are you using?
<tsdgeos> --pending from today
<rsalveti> right, then just should be the race
<tsdgeos> oki
<rsalveti> we had an issue last week with the /factory partition, but that's already fixed with latest
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: right how are the images looking today?
<ogra_> davmor2, so so http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm glad I don't have a manta :)
<ogra_> well, yeah, the tablet builds are suffering from slight ignorance
<davmor2> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> worse is the three failed tests on mako
<ogra_> it regressed. so cant release it
<ogra_> without looking i guess its the same issue i pointed out to apw from yesterdays log
<davmor2> ogra_: from apt-get updates there were issues with both the browser and facebook,  so today I'm doing a flash + --wipe just to see if those got resolved,  browser seg faulted with some lovely warnings and the facebook still failed to open even after the browser was fixed
<rsalveti> ogra_: but seems weird, unity8 was 100% for maguro, 90.9% for mako
<rsalveti> and sdk failed for mako as well
<ogra_> rsalveti, wee the packlog :)
<ogra_> *see
<ogra_> there is a kernel warning oops ...
<ogra_> and it seems that triggers a network re-connect so dbus looses its address
<ogra_> at least  thats my theory
<apw> ogra_, the networking one?
<ogra_> since the symptom seems to be random dbuss issues
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, that's weird
<ogra_> apw, yes
<rsalveti> but how would wifi be related with dbus?
<apw> ogra_, those seem to be completely warnings about bad beacons; and we only show us connecting to the network once as far as i can see before the first one
<ogra_> if i look at the logs i see the kernel warning and right after the next dbus call fails
<apw> ogra_, as we log about IPv6 not working at the point we ocnnect
<apw> dbus is local only so why would netwokring matter to it i wonder
<rsalveti> apw: but should be harmless still, right?
 * cjwatson tries to think of a decent way to arrange for an arbitrary user to be able to read an arbitrary file, given that I can run some code as root first, but would rather not have to modify the permissions on the original inode
<apw> cjwatson, can't you open that file as root, then hand the open r-o file descriptor on
<cjwatson> I could create a readable temporary directory and create a hardlink in that, but only if temporary directories are created on the same fs and only if the inode itself is readable
<apw> a hard link would have the same ownership though
<cjwatson> apw: Additional constraint I forgot to mention is that it must be possible to seek back and forward in the file.  But maybe that will still work
<apw> cjwatson, you can seek in an open file if it is a file on disk
<cjwatson> I think the reason I mentally discarded that option is incorrect
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: oh that's an interesting bug, flash the phone with a wipe,  Wifi is enabled but not connected, 3g is disabled.  Click on the network to connect to and it enables 3g too
<cjwatson> So thanks for correcting my brain-failure :)
<apw> heh :)  you do it for me all the itme
<popey> davmor2: i thought 3g was enabled by default
<ogra_> it should, yeah
<apw> ogra_, so where is that dbus failure between ?  ie who was talking to who when they noticed; it is possible we handed the results to NM (after the warn) and it didn't like the content either
<davmor2> popey: let me reflash ans screenshot as I go
<apw> ogra_, as the warning is about contents which make no sense to the kernel but it take no action other than warning
<ogra_> apw, my left side of brain was talking to the right one ... nobody else involved :)
<cjwatson> apw: I do have to hand over an actual path, not just an fd, but maybe I can use /proc/self/fd/ if sufficiently careful
<apw> ogra_, heh i meant in the dbus conversation
<apw> cjwatson, yeah that is not an uncommon way to do it
<ogra_> cjwatson, couldnt you do a bind mount having the mountpoint have different perms ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Possibly, but I think apw's way is easier, and certainly complexifies the test suite less
<ogra_> apw, i think i need to wait for doanac to investigate that part
<apw> ogra_, ok let me know what comes of it
<slangasek> ogra_: hnngh :)
<ogra_> slangasek, ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: post flash http://ubuntuone.com/7NuNZPUmYrj4XSizxjQu0p, enable my wifi connection http://ubuntuone.com/2thsWTGY55o2Saxpi32zyx, after adding password http://ubuntuone.com/0FNN6lTQMFDfhfW2tth9qK
<popey> davmor2: interesting bug
<AskUbuntu> will MATLAB run on Ubuntu Mobile? | http://askubuntu.com/q/326053
<ogra_> davmor2, did you try just öeaving it sit for a moment might just be a timely coincidence
<ogra_> (i.e. 3G needs a bit to come up and actually goes up in bg while you enable your wifi)
<davmor2> ogra_: nope but the first time was maybe 10 minutes before I enable the wifi and that had the same behaviour but let me reflash I'll give you a ping when the desktop is up and then when I enable the wifi
<plars> mzanetti: did you see that unity8.indicators_client.tests.test_battery.TestDisplayMenus.test_auto_bright_switch seems to be failing now?
<mzanetti> dednick|lunch: ^^
<mzanetti> plars: no, we haven't seen that
<mzanetti> plars: do you have a link to the logs?
<plars> mzanetti: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3237/unity8-autopilot/ is the results dashboard for maguro
<davmor2> ogra_: flashed no 3g....
<plars> (not just maguro where it is failing)
<plars> mzanetti: from there you can see the console log
<mzanetti> plars: do you also record videos?
<mzanetti> plars: oh... nvm... just realized its on the phone
<mzanetti> it doesn't work there
<plars> mzanetti: it looks like it passed yesterday though, so maybe something that landed since then?
<ogra_> yeaah, it passed the days before
<cjwatson> apw: Hm.  Sadly, /proc/self/fd/$fd has the same permissions as the original
<cjwatson> apw: ... in fact it's a symlink to the original
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/webbrowser-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177357
<mzanetti> plars: I'm not really involved in the indicators. once dednick|lunch becomes dednick again I think we should be able to sort that
<awe> davmor2, maguro?
<awe> davmor2, rsalveti was seeing weirdness with GPRS !attaching on maguro over the weekend.
<awe> we landed my 3g fix for the CPU overload problem last night
<awe> I'm flashing now on both phones
 * davmor2 checks again and still the same
<davmor2> awe: yeap maguro
<awe> davmor2, what does list-modems tell you?  Is GPRS attached?
<rsalveti> run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<rsalveti> seem if it's attached
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> *see
<davmor2> awe: this is really weird,  post flash http://ubuntuone.com/7NuNZPUmYrj4XSizxjQu0p, enable my wifi connection http://ubuntuone.com/2thsWTGY55o2Saxpi32zyx, after adding password http://ubuntuone.com/0FNN6lTQMFDfhfW2tth9qK
<rsalveti> mine wasn't attached by default, had to restart ofono for it to be attached
<awe> davmor2, why is it weird?
<davmor2> awe: post flash no 3g, connect to my ap, and 3g magically connects
<ogra_> awe, why would connecting to wlan connect to 3G ?
<awe> davmor2, note I can only see the second u1 page.  The first gives me a not-found error
<awe> so...  hold on a sec
<awe> 3g is always set to connect, if the toggle is on
<awe> *if* you enable wi-fi
<awe> then we switch the default route to use wifi
<awe> however the 3g toggle will still show active
<ogra_> the toggle wasnt on in the first pic
<awe> as will list-modems
<awe> this is the same behavior as android
<ogra_> it only switched to on after connecting to wlan
<ogra_> might just be a UI issue
<cjwatson> ogra_: And for the record, it doesn't appear to be possible for a bind-mount to have different permissions from the original.  Change one and the other magically changes.
<ogra_> ah, crap
<ogra_> i thought that works
<davmor2> awe: My steps are this, 1. flash with --wipe, 2. pull down NM indicator, 3. note 3g is on the x not the tick, 4. Connect to my wireless ap, 5. 3g is no on tick not x
<awe> ah...
<awe> davmor2, I entered a bug for this last week
<awe> lemme double check, because I may have marked it Invalid
<awe> thinking it was caused by the same maguro weirdness we saw post 7/19
<awe> where GPRs wouldn't attach
<awe> and NM was reporting bad values for WirlessEnabled
<awe> and WwanEnabled
<awe> I still have a suspect something else is causing maguro to misbehave
<awe> I'm flashing now, and will see how it looks here
<awe> we may need to re-open that bug
<awe> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1204661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204661 in touch-preview-images "[maguro] Network-indicator shows wrong initial state for mobile data" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cjwatson> apw: A friend has suggested an LD_PRELOAD wrapper for a magic path, which may be the right answer here given I already have LD_PRELOAD bits in place
<davmor2>     [ org.ofono.ConnectionManager ]
<davmor2>         Powered = 1
<davmor2>         Attached = 1
<awe> davmor2, this is a NM problem then, see the bug I just posted
<davmor2> awe: that sounds like your bug then, nm still says the 3g is disconnected
<awe> davmor2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5925458/
<awe> davmor2, the toggle just states that data is 'enabled'
<awe> at some point, we should have an indicator update that tells us whether there's actually a real data connection
<awe> right now the only way to do that, is to use nmcli, or run list-contexts
<awe> GPRS 'attached' is a pre-condition for actually having an actual 'active' data connection
<davmor2> awe: when do we get a mobile/gprs signal strength displayed?
<apw> cjwatson, i wonder what you are going to do in the preload, open what when you see the filename, as you have no rights to open it
<davmor2> awe: or should it already in nm-indicator
<awe> davmor2, no it's not in the indicator
<awe> tedg, ^^
<apw> as if you have an open fd to somewhere to ask for the fd you want, would not just having the file open be as good
<dednick> plars: where can i find the output of that test?
<cjwatson> apw: dup the original fd
<tedg> davmor2, awe, Planned for this week, worst case early next.
<davmor2> tedg: nice :)
<apw> cjwatson, erm, but isn't that exactly what passing /proc/fd/$$/NN is meant to do
<cjwatson> apw: Sadly that doesn't have the right permissions
<plars> dednick: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-maguro-smoke-unity8-autopilot/6/console
<cjwatson> apw: I tried it - it behaves like a symlink to the (non-dropped-privilege-readable) original
<barry> didrocks: hi, are you around?
<apw> cjwatson, oh poop
<apw> sync
<samir_> hi all
<samir_> need one quickie...
<samir_> by when can i b able to install Ubuntu over my Samsung Galaxy Nexus Prime????
<samir_> stable version
<samir_> not the developer preview....
<davmor2> popey: have you done a wipe recently does the google contact import still work I seem to be getting errors
<samir_> anyone????
<ogra_> samir_, most likely after there is such a stable version
<ogra_> and after the porter (if there is one) decided to rebuild for it
<popey> samir_: stable version due in october
<samir_> thanks Popey, Ogra....
<popey> davmor2: not tried, wiped my phone numerous times today, not done the google contacts thing yet, because I keep wiping it
<dednick> plars: i have no idea why that failed. nothing new in indicators in a few days.
<dednick> plars: looks like introspection fail, Tapping at: 594,409#01212:55:12.931 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.31:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not
<dednick> Jul 29 12:55:48 ubuntu-phablet utah: receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<plars> dednick: saw that, is it possible a security policy changed?
<thomi>  plars, dednick, that often indicates that the app crashed on us
<plars> thomi: ah, ok
<dednick> thomi: yeah. what i was thinking
<plars> thomi: maybe that should also go in the list of "possible causes" specifically
<mhall119> Wellark: hey, can you provide me with some documentation on using the new Actions API for adding things to the HUD?
<thomi> we should probably run checks to make sure that the process is still running. Feel free to log a wishlist against AP :)
 * thomi heads to a meeting
<ogra_> thomi, well, not having 100% test coverage blocks daily image releases, would be good to get this fixed soon
<sergiusens> om26er: can you get these in reviewed? https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/mediaplayer-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177374 https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/webbrowser-app/testing_artifacts/+merge/177357
<om26er> sergiusens, sure, oSoMoN is reviewing the webbrowser already.
<sergiusens> om26er: ack
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: and I commented on the MR, please have a look
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: sorry, was refreshing and saw nothing :-/ My eyes must be wrong
<oSoMoN> give them some rest!
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: so you don't do out of source builds btw?
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: I usually do in sourc builds, but I always ensure that both options work
<ogra_> plars, security test on maguro seems to not have started
<plars> ogra_: it's already rerunning
<ogra_> ah, awesome, you are to fast :)
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I'm obsessing on these jobs slightly right now :)
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: ok, it's updated with all the build generated files
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: thanks, please also see the two comments above
<sergiusens> ohh
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: addressed
<_5m0k3> Anybody see anything missing from my branch?  If not, I'll add it to the wiki to try to get it added to the collection PPA.  https://code.launchpad.net/~brad-4/esv-bible/main
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: thanks! is there a way to automatically exclude moc files from the coverage analysis?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: yes in fact, it's on a different code path though
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: let me coordinate with fginther, I'll create the MR but it won't be reflected in this code
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: that’s alright
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: I’ll approve this one then
<nerochiaro> gusch: for the camera bugs, at the moment i'm starting to tackle the ones assigned to me. would you like to do it differently
<nerochiaro> ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: I think at the moment it's already split up nicely UI for ypu, and plugin for me
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: hey, just figured I can exclude from the webbrowser itself
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, perfect
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: how so?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: in EnableCoverage report, at least for the gcovr case
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: it's a little involved, I'll get it done for all the projects later today
<oSoMoN> sergiusens: ok
<davmor2> popey: meh ignore the google sync issue I missed the - from the su - phablet so it was trying to write to /
<popey> davmor2: hah, plum ☻
<davmor2> popey: It's been a Long day
<doanac> sergiusens: you know how I enable "developer mode" on a device with a system image?
<davmor2> doanac: sorry do you mean to allow usbdebugging mode?
<doanac> davmor2: no. the touch system images are set up read-only and you can't do things with apt.
<doanac> there's a way to enable that
<sergiusens> doanac: touch /userdata/.developer_mode && reboot
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks
<doanac> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> ack. ty
<boost> hi
<popey> hello
<boost> installing ubuntu touch on optmus L9 (LG phone )
<boost> getting some problem
<boost> can anybody provide me proper steps for optimus L9 for installing ubuntu touch
<boost> ??
<popey> boost: what problem are you getting
<boost> after recovery mode ..when  try to install saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip as autodeploy.zip it is giving permission denied error
<boost> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/P760
<boost> i followed these steps
<ogra_> adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> try that
<boost> i tried that also
<ogra_> erm, did you say 8after* recovery ?
<ogra_> you need to do it in recovery ...
<boost> yes
<boost> in  recovery  mode only getting error
<boost> http://www.mediafire.com/download/6haganq8amf8gf7/cm-10.1-20130321-UNOFFICIAL-p760.zip
<boost> first i flashed from this link
<ogra_> how exatly did you flash, what did yoou do ?
<murgero> Hey guys
<boost> can anybody provide me some guidelines for flashing ubuntu touch on optimus L9??
<boost> LG phone
<murgero> Flash the cm10.1 modified zip then the ubuntu phablet zip
<murgero> Can anyone help in setting up my porting environment?
<boost> murgero: with what name cm10.1 modified zip file should be flashed
<murgero> Yes
<boost> on phone??
<ogra_> boost, well, if you would answer the questions it would be easier to help you :)
<murgero> Yesyes
<boost> network problem was thr prviously sorry for that
<ogra_> boost, so what did you do yet ... give us the commands and a rough description of the steps you did up to now
<boost> after unlocking the device using "adb oem-unlock"   --> adb reboot recovery --> adb puhs /path/to/<cm10*.zip>  /sdcard/austodeploy.zip
<ogra_> and that worked
<ogra_> ?
<boost> yes
<ogra_> (i hope autodeploy was only a typo now :) )
<boost> after that command again i typed" adb reboot recovery"
<ogra_> so on adb reboot recovery it showed a progress bar etc ?
<boost> no
<ev> uhm, is it intentional that the running application in Touch consumes all the input, regardless of its state? If launch the gallery app, then do a kill -STOP $(pidof gallery-app), I have no way out (until I kill with -CONT)
<ogra_> boost, is /sdcard/autodeploy.zip still there ?
<boost> yes
<boost> it is there
<ogra_> and it is actually named right ? no typo in the name or so ?
<boost> no
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> well, then install it by hand using the recovery UI
<boost> am i missing somethng
<ogra_> there should be an option "install zip from SD card"
<murgero> Is the bootloader reporting it is unlocked?
<boost> no
<boost> it just showing me the android  reboot animation
<murgero> Maybe the build is not compatible?
<ogra_> the android reboot animation ?
<murgero> do an "adb reboot recovery" without the oem unlock
<ogra_> whats that ?
<codinho_> the dancing topless girl
<ogra_> heh
<boost> i mean after unlock android robot picture
<codinho_> just kidding :)
<ogra_> boost, with a big "start" arrow  and such ?
<boost> http://www.google.co.in/search?um=1&newwindow=1&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=677&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=android+recovery+robot&oq=android+recovery+robot&gs_l=img.3...74.2163.0.2535.9.9.0.0.0.0.336.940.4j1j1j1.7.0....0.0..1c.1.20.img.hoLsOLbt7nQ#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=oDLJVsSGphMK8M%3A%3BjoFLrfKPoWSXxM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fcdn.howtogeek.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F12%252Fandroid-recovery-mode.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.howtogee
 * ogra_ has never seen LG bootloaders, but that soulds like you are in fastboot mode 
<boost> like in the above lnk
<ogra_> ok, so better boot into recovery again :)
<boost> did i done something wrong??
<ogra_> you will need to use a certain key combo to get there (remove battery. then use the appropriate key combo for your device)
<boost> ok
<boost> after that with what name i have to copy the <cm10*.zip > to /sdcard/<what name>   ??
<ogra_> boost, what you should see if the flashing works is the rightmost of these pics (the standing android with open belly and a rotating atom inside ... plus a progress bar)
<boost> ok
<boost> ogra_,thanks for your help.. i ll look into it..
<ogra_> in recovery mode there is a menu on screen, once you are in there you should just be able to select the zip to flash, no matter how you called it
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: i need to go soon, i posted this MR, it should be ok in terms of passing the tests. if you want to be 100% sure test it on the device as well, but I don't think the change might have broken anything: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-main-window-name/+merge/177428
<karni> Hi guys
<karni> How would I go about adding a text input field in an Ubuntu Cordova HTML5 app? Or, where can I find a list of possible "data-role" values I could learn from.
<karni> Like, a <button tag requires data-role="button" I assume. I don't know what the other possible view types are.
<alex-abreu> karni, checkout the unity-html5-theme-examples package and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/ambiance/files/head:/0.1/examples/widgets/
<karni> alex-abreu: fantastic, thank you
<alex-abreu> karni, np, it is still in alpha, and we are working towards some sort of docs atm
<alex-abreu> karni, note that ubuntu-html5-theme is not binded to cordova, but mostly an option for ubuntutouch js apps
<karni> alex-abreu: right. I was tasked to see if indeed it is simple to build a simple html5 app with what we already have.
<alex-abreu> karni, another example of an app is the cordova-qrcode reader http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-tutorials-dev/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/trunk/files/head:/ubuntu-cordova/qrcode-scanner/
<alex-abreu> karni, which would be helpful I think, since it is (atm) the closest that we have to a real world app
<karni> alex-abreu: Yes, I've seen it. I also sent feedback to the author. Seems rather incomplete (mostly lacking snippets)
<karni> alex-abreu: Thank you very much, you've been helpful :)
<alex-abreu> karni, incomplete?
<AskUbuntu> Installing Ubuntu For Android | http://askubuntu.com/q/326144
<alex-abreu> karni, I am the author of the app (but not of the tutorial)
<karni> alex-abreu: oh sweet
<karni> let me find the e-mail
<karni> alex-abreu: alex.abreu@canonical.com?
<alex-abreu> karni, feel free to send me Merge Requests with your changes if you have any
<alex-abreu> alexandre.abreu@canonical.com
<karni> alex-abreu: no, the app is fine
<karni> alex-abreu: e-mail sent. I find your app useful to learn about Cordova Ubuntu/HTML5 app development, indeed :)
<alex-abreu> ok
<alex-abreu> karni, oh you were the one that sent feedback on the cordova plugin in qtc?
<karni> alex-abreu: I'm so new to this I didn't even know it was in the form of the plugin :) Yes, highly probable it was me.
<karni> alex-abreu: I hardly started, it was more of a general QT Creator feedback really.
<karni> I don't have yet any Cordova specific feedback yet. I just started playing with it.
<alex-abreu> karni, ok nice, yeah but it was constructive feedback ...
<karni> alex-abreu: Great! Happy to hear that :)
<karni> alex-abreu: I'm leaving on holiday tomorrow, but I think my team (sooner or later) will provide more feedback :)
<dmj_nova> anyone with touch on a nexus 4 or galaxy nexus
<karni> alex-abreu: All right, your links should help me out. Thanks so much :)
<dmj_nova> question about the camera
<alex-abreu> karni, tremendous ... what are you working on? since afaik you are the first team that tries to use cordova & html5 sdk
<dmj_nova> what aspect ratio is the image you capture?
<wilee-nilee> dmj_nova, Not me but check youtube.
<dmj_nova> what aspect ratio is the preview area for the image?
<alex-abreu> karni, we are still developing the sdk, but we would really welcome feedback ... there are a few shortcomings obviously
<alex-abreu> karni, feel free to ping me and join us on #unity-webapps for cordova / html5 related questions
<karni> alex-abreu: dead simple HTML5 ToDo app. We wanted to write it both in Qml and HTML5 (cordova, localstorage mostly, just to demo it)
<karni> alex-abreu: perfect, thank you!
<alex-abreu> karni, really happy to hear about what you are doing
<alex-abreu> ok
<alex-abreu> sweet
<karni> alex-abreu: :) super simple stuff, for start :)
<karni> alex-abreu: #unity-webapps - is that proper channel name :)? I think freenode nor canonical IRC don't have such channel, just tried.
<karni> Or is it just me :)
<dejello> Hello
<alex-abreu> karni, sorry #ubuntu-webapps ...
<karni> alex-abreu: no problem! :)
<somelone> Will the current Ubuntu touch distro for Nexus 7 work on the brand new Nexus 7?
<alex-abreu> karni, on canonical it's #webapps ...
<karni> alex-abreu: ack!
<somelone> Anyone? About to pull the trigger on a new nexus 7 but I want to run GNU userspace, so...
<Tassadar_> somelone: not officially
<Tassadar_> someone will make a port eventually for sure though
<somelone> What do you mean? Does Ubuntu touch officially support the current nexus 7?
<somelone> (current=old)
<Tassadar_> yes
<somelone> Huh. Any reason they wouldn't want to support the new one? I would think they would try to support all the nexus devices
<Tassadar_> somelone: they don't want to trow money on a new device for no reason, they already have 4 test devices
<Tassadar_> it's 'just' new version of the same device, after all
<somelone> Well sure, but once they go into production they're going to need to support it anyway
<Tassadar_> why?
<somelone> "they go into production" = canonical leave beta
<somelone> because they want people to use it
<somelone> if they don't support the most popular devices, that's not a winning business strategy
<Tassadar_> Nexus devices are just for testing, I think they want to make their own devices
<somelone> There's no way they can afford that. Hence the current indiegogo
<Tassadar_> yeah, they'll use operators and OEMs, like android
<somelone> Wouldn't make much sense to dump millions into making a crappy tablet when someone else has already paid to do an excellent job
<somelone> IMO, anyway
<somelone> The new N7 is pretty freaking sweet. NFC, GPS, Higher resolution than my 15" laptop
<Tassadar_> indeed it is
<Chlover> Ubuntu Touch, WOOP! =P
<dejello> merp...  going to miss the porting event clinic thing as I will be on vacation
<dejello_> yay for firefox randomness
<mhall119> dejello_: it will be logged, and you can always ask for help anytime
<dejello_> Thanks, just sad I will not make it..    :)
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
 * ogra_ points somelone to http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<ogra_> (since you seem to not have seen it)
<somelone> To whom is that directed?
<mhall119> ZDmitry: pong
<somelone> Also looks like funding is tapering off :(
<ogra_> somelone, well, i wouldnt have mentioned you if it wasnt directed to you
<somelone> Oh, I misread that as "someone" :p
<somelone> but yes, I saw it
<somelone> I mentioend the indiegogo campaign a while back
<ogra_> canonical has >100 of the old N7s in use for the devs .... they wont be upgraded
<somelone> my point is that canonical can not afford to make their own devices
<ogra_> yeah, thus the campaign
<ZDmitry> mhall119, do I need approve MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntu-terminal-app/add-attribution/+merge/176804
<ogra_> it isnt to make money, but to have a device thats capable of doing what we want
<somelone> OK, but if canonical hopes to have anyone use their operating system once it has been released, they'd better support popular devices (like the new N7)
<ogra_> no, thats up to the community
<somelone> In what way? Canonical decides what platforms to support
<mhall119> ZDmitry: if you could, yes please
<w-flo> somelone, anyone can port it
<ogra_> somelone, canonical decides where to invest money and work hours
<somelone> Sure, but it would behoove canonical to port it themselves
<ZDmitry> mhall119, done
<ogra_> a new port from scratch simply costs
<somelone> Just like everyone expects canonical to support x86 (because that's what most of their users use)
<mhall119> thanks ZDmitry
<ZDmitry> mhall119, np
<ogra_> there wont be any official port to a new device before 13.10
<somelone> What's the timeline on 13.10?
<ogra_> and for 14.04 i would only expect ports to devices that can handle covergence properly since thats the 14.04 target
<ogra_> the timeline on 13.10 is 13.10 :)
<ogra_> our version is a release date ;)
<somelone> Nice
<somelone> But unfortunatley, I think convergence is going to burn out. It's not going to catch on. I just want a gnu/linux phone; almost no one is going to bother plugging it in to a monitor
<Chlover> So when 13.10 is released, the ubuntu touch will be ready for release too?
<ogra_> i belive convergence is the future
<ZDmitry> mhall119, what do you think about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1204102 ? We talked about this on meetings. And this is first time when someone asked for tablet support.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204102 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Terminal is not tablet optimized" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> Chlover, thats the plan
<somelone> I think the market share of people who want to plug their phones into TVs, Mice, and Keyboards is rather smaller than people think
<ogra_> somelone, the phone currently grows  tons of external gadgets ... wrist watches, glasses  new input devices etc etc ...
<Chlover> YAY
<ogra_> at some point you will have wireless display support in all phones
<somelone> Wireless, yes
<somelone> but not plugged into the TV
<ogra_> plugged ?
<ogra_> why would you "plug" a wireless signal into a wireless display ?
<ogra_> :)
<somelone> Convergence is plugging an HDMI cable to a monitor, and plugging or Bluetooth-ing keyboard/mouse
<ogra_> no
<somelone> That's what it looked like from the video
<ogra_> convergence just means your UI adapts to the form factor
<ogra_> automatically
<somelone> Well, it doesn't require any particularly impressive specs to adapt to the form factor of a phone. But you said that only devices with the specs to handle convergence will be supported
<ogra_> so if you are in your future living room, imagine the phone being capable wirelessly attach to the TV (running Ubuntu TV), at the same time it drives your pebble writwatch as well as the PC screen on the desk and its own display as well
<ogra_> the vision of ubuntu is do be able to drive all at the same time, being able to access the same data
<somelone> Yes, that would be nifty, but in the mean time, it would be nice to support popular hardware that can't drive 3 displays and a wristwatch
<ogra_> well, thats what we do
<ogra_> we picked 4 devices and support them
<ogra_> this list wont change until release
<ogra_> for 14.04 the target is convergence ... which means higher ram and disk size reqs
<somelone> And then? Are the new nexus devices probably going to be on list v2.0?
<ogra_> which is what the focus will be on for possibly picking an additional device
<ogra_> in any case everyone is way to busy trying to reach the 13.10 goal to drive new ports
<davmor2>  ogra_ hmmm I wonder what that possible extra device might be :)
<ogra_> davmor2, *g*
<Chlover> have you got any partners like samsung or sony for the ubuntu OS support?
 * ogra_ doesnt know much about the business side of things 
<ogra_> there are definitely partners, no idea which
<Chlover> Ah, ok fair enough! ^^
<ogra_> andf there is the ubuntu touch garrier advisory board
<ogra_> *carrier
<ogra_> with carriers from each continent
<ogra_> so i think you can expect devices with ubuntu touch preinstalled to show up on the market
<somelone> So does baseband interaction stuff happen in a kernel module or is it permanently baked in to the terminal?
<somelone> I.e. can I prevent the baseband from doing anything if I want to
<somelone> *Permanently baked into the kernel
<ogra_> we use the android bonary blobs ...
<ogra_> *binary
 * popey prefers bonary
<somelone> lol
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> so what you can or cant do on android will be possible in ubuntu touch
<mhall119> Chocanto: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/poppler/2013-July/010473.html
<somelone> OK, so are the android binary blobs dynamically loadable/unloadable? Or is there always a sketchy baseband backdoor that my carrier to use to screw me?
<davmor2> popey: it's binary and blobs amalgamated into one word :)
<ogra_> you dont ant to unload your modem driver if you want to still make use of the modem :)
<somelone> But if I want to turn the modem off and prevent my carrier from backdooring me, can I?
<awe> yes
<awe> total off == airplane mode
<somelone> But that's not what I want
<awe> which isn't yet fully implemented
<somelone> I want to actually unload whatever driver talks to the modem
<awe> modem off == radio off
<ogra_> right
<somelone> I doubt it actually cuts power to the baseband processor when you do airplane mode
<davmor2> somelone: it will act like a phone currently does
<ogra_> somelone, well, if thats required to drive the modem you will use radio
<ogra_> s/use/lose/
<somelone> Obviously
<ogra_> it will do exactly the same it does on android ... its the same drivers
<ogra_> (actually more than just the drivers, its also the HAL layer)
<ogra_> (or parts of it)
<awe> it's also the binary RILD
<somelone> So what I'm asking here is: can I rmmod the modem driver?
<ogra_> if the device is open enough on android to tinker with it, you will be able to do the same on ubuntu
<ogra_> if it isnt, you wont
<awe> I'm pretty sure this isn't possible without rebuilding the kernel yourself
<ogra_> right, i think such android devices are rather rare :)
<awe> as ogra_ says, anythings possible, but we're not going out of our way to make this easy / part of the default images
<somelone> Fair enough
<somelone> OK, another question: Does Ubuntu touch support sensors like GPS/Accelerometer/NFC?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> thanks to android :)
<somelone> Cool. How are they presented?
<ogra_> via the ubuntu platform api
<somelone> Details? Something I can read? And are there /dev/ devices for e.g. internal UART connections to GPS/NFC/etc devices?
<ogra_> all /dev devices you have on android are there in ubuntuu too ... but you should better just access them through the api
<ogra_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-sensor-service might be a starting point
<Chlover> How much installation base do you expect to have by 14.10, and if you don't have a big installation will you continue to support Ubuntu touch or focus more on the main desktop environment?
<mhall119> ogra_: rsalveti: do either of you know if there is a blueprint for implementing the platform services API?
<ogra_> mhall119, no idea, it should be on status.u.c if there us
<ogra_> *is
<mhall119> Chocanto: Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu Desktop will become one codebase
<rsalveti> mhall119: ricmm is your guy for that
<Chocanto> mhall119: Cool, poppler 0.24 si released :)
<Chocanto> mhall119: What do you mean by codebase ?
<mhall119> Chocanto: sorry, that was meant for Chlover
<mhall119> Chlover: Ubuntu Touch and Ubuntu Desktop will become one codebase
<mhall119> Chocanto: seb128 is going to package 0.24 for us
<Chocanto> mhall119: Oh ok ^^
<Chocanto> mhall119: Really ? This is great news ! The package will be much better than the one I'm making ^^
<Chlover> I'm glad about that! ^^
<mhall119> ogra_: is the GSettings binding for QML done now?
<ogra_> heh, how would i know :)
<ogra_> i guess seb128 can tell you more
<mhall119> seb128: ?  I thought I saw it land somewhere
<Chlover> How much can you personalise the phone, I hear the word a lot from Mark shuttleworths videos, but how much can you personalise it?
<mhall119> Chlover: right now, not much, but it's still being worked on
<mhall119> though really it depends on where you draw the line
<mhall119> since it's all open source, and much of the UI is written with QML, you can change just about anything
<seb128> ogra_, mhall119: yeah, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-qt
<mhall119> seb128: do we have any documentation for using that?
<seb128> ogra_, mhall119: we use them in system settings ... but it's probably not the api we are going to use/recommends for app, those should rather use qsettings
<seb128> we are going to do a qsettings backend that write the gsettings it seems
<seb128> but apps should be using the qt api (it has a sqlite backend atm)
<mhall119> seb128: is there a QML plugin for QSettings?
<netcurli> mhall119: is it correct that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager will provide the ability for apps to download files in the background on Ubuntu touch devices?
<mhall119> netcurli: I don't know, I'm not familiar with ubuntu-download-manager
<seb128> mhall119, that's a good question, I don't know, check with the sdk guys ... bzoltan is looking at the settings stuff and probably knows
<mhall119> bzoltan: Kaleo: ^^ either of you know if there's a QML plugin for QSettings?
<Chlover> will the touch app's be downloaded in the Ubuntu Software Centre, or will it have its own place?
<mhall119> Chlover: you mean when installing new apps?
<Chlover> Yeah
<mhall119> they will be installable via the Dash is my understanding
<mhall119> I think they get installed into /opt/
<Chlover> I know they can be installed threw the Dash, and search, but I also heard that you could go to the market place/store to find apps you may not know the specifics to!
<mhall119> Chlover: I'm not sure there will be a separate app for that, the Dash will have all of that functionality built in
<Chlover> ah, fair enough! ^^
<fragment137> Hey all -- newb question. If I flash my Galaxy Nexus with the beta, I can flash it back to Android just as easily, correct?
<popey> fragment137: sure, we even have instructions showing how on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<fragment137> Excellent -- Any word on how soon we can see mobile data and MMS support for most phones?
<fragment137> I'd love to start using ubuntu touch as my DD on my device asap :P
<ogra_> mobile data is there since a while
<ogra_> MMS isnt yet
<fragment137> I checked the spreadsheet available on the wiki and it said Work In Progress. Figured I would ask
<fragment137> What about Bluetooth?
<mfisch> mhall119: can we talk about handling SDK questions when you're around?
<mhall119> mfisch: sure
<mfisch> mhall119: Based on some experience, I think we need a plan in place for supporting SDK questions, and I think a good place for L1 support might be AskUbuntu.com
<mhall119> mfisch: I would agree, we already have application-development and ubuntu-sdk tags
<mfisch> mhall119: would the ubuntu-sdk tag also apply to the HTML5/Cordova apps?
<mhall119> mfisch: no, we should have an html5 tag for that if we don't already
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, so it's only a matter of building a stable of answered questions and encouraging people to use the site
<mhall119> fwiw, I have a script to pull helpful questions from AU and put them on developer.u.c, that uses application-development tags in combination with others like scopes and html5
<mhall119> mfisch: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/cookbook/
<mfisch> mhall119: thats great
<mhall119> mfisch: the code for the script is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/ubuntudeveloperportal/askubuntu-scripts
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, I will encourage questions to go to AskUbuntu as I encounter any
<mfisch> thanks
<jcastro> hey mfisch
<jcastro> you can also self-document
<mfisch> hey jcastro
<mfisch> jcastro: yep we did for the Ubutnu on N7 work
<jcastro> so if you find yourself answering the same question on IRC post the Q and the answer on AU at the same time
 * jcastro nods. \m/
<mfisch> I just wanted to be sure that the tags were in place
<mfisch> I don't think that the "getting started" wiki points to AU.com does it?
<mhall119> it would be cool if you could pipe a question to AskUbuntu bot and have it post to the site
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1206269 if you have 5 mins to mark dupe
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206269 in Ubuntu Music App "music app allows playback when no music is present" [Undecided,New]
<popey> sorry, confirm, not dupe
<mhall119> hmmm, but I have music
<ewaldmire> is anyone else having problems getting webbrowser-app to open (yes, up to date)
<popey> move it
<popey> ewaldmire: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-07-29-221359.png works here
<mhall119> popey: confirmed
<ewaldmire> popey: thanks.. probably jacked it up playing with other stuff
<ewaldmire> will re-load my image
<popey> thanks mhall119
<ahayzen> popey, mhall119, i don't appear to get that issue (with no music) on the desktop, what revision are u guys on?
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130726.1)
<popey> ahayzen: ^^
<mhall119> music app: 0.4.7bzr77saucy0
<mhall119> latest device image (literally phablet-flashed an hour ago)
<popey> 0.4.7bzr77saucy0
<ahayzen> popey, mhall119, i'm on 0.4.7bzr77raring0
<popey> this is a clean device which has never had any music, a freshly phablet-flashed machine
<ahayzen> popey, i took a branch of lp:music-app and changed the search dir to ~/Pictures and pressed play and it didn't change to pause (and i'm on a laptop not phone)
<mhall119> okay, I've got a sim for my N4 now and mobile data plan, how do I get mobile data working?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-30
<savedjuli> hi
<bzoltan> mhall119:  No, there is no. We are working on it right now.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Edge; Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/326326
<savedjuli> hmmm... it doesn't look good... unluckily, I think they're not gonna make it...
<murgero> Anyone awake?
<debarko> murgero, am awake!
<debarko> installing ubuntu os on my nexus 4
<debarko> :)
<murgero> Nice, could I ask for help
<debarko> it's a free world and a free channel on freenode
<debarko> shoot !!! :)
<debarko> though i dont know how much i can help
<debarko> :P
<murgero> I need help setting up my environment.
<debarko> okies
<murgero> have you compiled it yourself?
<debarko> no am getting it from canonical itself
<debarko> they have pre compiled for nexus 4
<murgero> Ah nevermind then
<murgero> :/
<debarko> what phone do you have?
<murgero> D2USC (Samsung Galaxy S3 for US Cellular)
<murgero> I am trying to port it over but I am having trouble
<debarko> okay
<debarko> good luck
<murgero> I follow the tutorial from Conical themselfs to the letter and I cannot get it right, cannot even compile it :(
<debarko> maybe you are missing some libraries!!
<debarko> what is the error you are getting
<debarko> ??
<murgero> Maybe, I keep getting VARIANT_DEFCONFIG Error as well as MAKE Error 1 2 and 3 and some others.
<debarko> maybe it is some defined value
<debarko> you need to change it
<murgero> I figured.
<murgero> I tried everything I can think of.
<debarko> aww :(
<debarko> bad luck
<murgero> it is always the same error too, But Once I have tried changing some values in the local_manifest.xml and it got past that point, but errors out about unreachable server.
<murgero> GAH
<debarko> hmm
<murgero> well anyway how are you?
<debarko> am fine!!
<murgero> good
<debarko> what do you do?
<debarko> any body from canonical present here?
<debarko> @all
<boost> hi
<debarko> hi boost
<duflu> Hi all, is this logged in the right project?.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1206369
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206369 in Phablet Tools "adb frequently goes AWOL. Can't connect to phone without rebooting it." [Undecided,New]
<boost> how to install ubuntu touch on optimus L9 (P760)
<boost> ??
<boost>  i tried but not working.. any body provide me some guidelines to install??
<duflu> boost: It's not officially supported. But someone has documented this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/P760
<boost> ok
<duflu> boost: Looks too broken right now
<boost> when i can expect the working condition
<boost> ??
<debarko> ubuntu touch works smooth as silk on nexus 4
<debarko> at times a bit jittery
<debarko> but still doing just fine!!
<debarko> more than that expected
<dholbach> good morning
<mardy> seb128: hi! That "Call" button in the specs is weird :-)
<seb128> mardy, hey, yeah, that section needs work and it seems it might be dropped from the v1 anyway
<seb128> mardy, let's just merge that small bit in and revisit later when design do some more work on it
<mardy> seb128: yep, it's not clear to me at all who this function would be calling :-)
<mardy> seb128: sure
<seb128> mardy, well, the services should be coming from the sim
<seb128> mardy, Ken got me an ofono dump the other day, it has a "ServiceNumbers = [411 & More] = '411' [Voice Mail] = '+18056377243' [Customer Care] = '611'" for him
<seb128> mardy, so the idea is that e.g your can call your voice mail through that
<debarko> what is the root password for ssh ing to the device
<mardy> seb128: OK. The image got me wondering, because generally the credit information is available by sending an SMS, not calling
<debarko> i can ssh as phablet but i need to ssh as root
<popey> debarko: we dont have a root password
<mardy> debarko: not sure if that's allowed; you should be able to run "sudo -i"
<seb128> mardy, I think mpt's made the mockup list a bit in a random way, the services listed there might be slighly different from the real ones we will get
<popey> !rootsudo | debarko
<ubot5> debarko: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<debarko> i am trying to use the file explorer to copy paste stuff into the /data folder which i had
<debarko> some data on
<debarko> i need to connect to the device as root to read the files
<debarko> other wise if i use terminal and do a sudo su then it will take ages for me to get all the files
<debarko> or as well sudo -i
<debarko> popey, i need to login as root from file explorer in ubuntu 12.04 lts in desktop so that i can copy my data files which were stored by android and which are in the root folders such as /data
<debarko> is there anything that can help me out in this situation
<popey> debarko: you could scp or rsync them off
<debarko> scp good
<debarko> :)
<debarko> lets c
<popey> adb root
<popey> adb shell
<popey> cd /data
<popey> scp -r * user@host:~/path
<didrocks> sil2100: can you update bfiller on the status for apps?
<debarko> thnx popey
<didrocks> bfiller: context is:
<didrocks> sil2100 | didrocks: the apps stack has some problems, so I will probably have to fill in a bug and get it fixed before
<didrocks>         | it can get released today ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, in a moment, I'm filling the bug
<bfiller> didrocks, sil2100 let me know what the issue is and if you need help
<debarko> popey, android 4.2 used to store all app data in extended/0/sdcard or something similar... when installing ubuntu phone os does all those get deleted?
<sil2100> bfiller: but as a quick summary: it seems that one webbrowser package wants to overwrite an existing file installed by another webbrowser package, so I'll have to poke oSoMoN about that as well
<debarko> am using nexus 4 so there are no external sd card just a emulated one, popey
<popey> debarko: when you flash ubuntu, all android data is wiped
<debarko> wow! am screwed! :(
<mardy> Laney: oh, something is moving: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,58979 :-)
<popey> debarko: oops
<Laney> mardy: wowzer, didn't know about this
<bfiller> oSoMoN: wonder if that can be related to the crash
<mardy> Laney: I just saw it in the Qt ML today
<Laney> is the API decent?
<mardy> Laney: still looking at it. Anyway, it's for Qt 5.2
 * Laney nods
<oSoMoN> bfiller: I don’t think so
<oSoMoN> sil2100: yeah, I noticed this conflict this morning, was starting to work on it, we’ll need to update debian/control with some conflicts/replaces I guess, although I’m not an expert in this field
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I filled a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1206407 <- I can try helping if needed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206407 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser-app-assets overwrites file from webbrowser-app" [High,New]
<oSoMoN> sil2100: thanks, I’m on it, I’ll ping you if I need help
<sil2100> oSoMoN: awesome - on first glimpse it looks like it's just that the same file is installed by two packages at once
<didrocks> bfiller: I think the crash was with yesterday's version
<didrocks> bfiller: today's issue is something that is blocking from being on today's image
<bfiller> didrocks: ack
<nerochiaro> gusch: oSoMoN: super simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-assets-copyright/+merge/177525
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<gusch> nerochiaro: approved
<m-b-o> hi. I've flashed an image from friday and  "/" is now world and group writable
<m-b-o> this is known, I guess?
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<oSoMoN> sil2100: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/package-deps-conflict/+merge/177532 ?
<Guest42887> Good morning all, happy Paperback Book day! :-D
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! Will do!
<nerochiaro> gusch: do you know where i can get the libusermetricsinput that seems to be a dep of camera-app ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: you need saucy for that (that's why I had to upgrade)
<nerochiaro> gusch: uff, can't do that right now, i guess i'll test stuff on the device
<nerochiaro> gusch: updating to saucy will take too much time
<gusch> nerochiaro: yep - better to test it there then
<slangasek> is ofono known to be segfaulty right now?
<ogra_> slangasek, not to my knowledge
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> YAY !!!!
<slangasek> so it's really segfaulty here ;)
<ogra_> 3 days and i finally got flipped working on my galaxy S2
<ogra_> hmm, container doesnt come up
<JamesTait> I'm willing to bet this is an FAQ, but does the fact that current in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ is still pointing to the 20130726.1 images mean that the later ones have failed testing, or just that they haven't been tested?
<ogra_> JamesTait, it means they didnt succeed 100%
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<JamesTait> ogra_, you preempted my next question, thanks. :)
<ogra_> we released 20130726.1 because it was the first one to be green
<ogra_> the next release will only happen after 100% coverage
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Installation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM |
<popey> bah
<ogra_> drop the devices
<ogra_> we have them in the bot
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | Release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | File bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug | Under active development! | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | QA: http://bit.ly/12AQV53
<popey> yay, QA link now there
<ogra_> thanks !
<popey> ogra_: can you think of some way I can do phablet-network-setup without requiring sudo ?
<popey> trying to automate it so my phone gets flashed, network setup then autopilot, but don't want to have to have it pause for my password
<popey> guess I could keep a copy of my wifi config in my home and adb push that
<ogra_> popey, not really, you could add a sudoers.d snippet for this though
<popey> true
<popey> thats probably easiest
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /var/
<ogra_> log  run
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you remember when design sends asset guidelines like this one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/143012193/camera_final_font.jpg is each square 1 gu or 0.5 gu ?
 * ogra_ scratches head
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: 1gu, and if you need confirmation, ask jounih
<popey> success
<popey> alan@deep-thought:/etc/sudoers.d$ cat phab.conf
<popey> alan  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/phablet-network-setup
<ogra_> yeah
<slangasek> hrm.  and ofono is still coming from the ppa?
<slangasek> I thought that was already resolved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: perfect. just needed a quick yes/no. thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, rsalveti and awe work on it
<slangasek> ogra_: <nod>
<ogra_> its a bit of a challenge since they want to use the same upstream tarball but have a byr maintained tree on top ... and integrate all this with the std package in the archive so that this stays untouched
<ogra_> *bzr
<slangasek> "untouched"?
<ogra_> well, we will have an ofono-touch binary
<ogra_> ofono needs plugins compiled in at runtime
<ogra_> and there are contradicting plugins and also patches we dont want in the noirmal distro package afaik
<slangasek> ogra_: ah, ok
<slangasek> man, the ofonod pre-start script is beautiful
<slangasek> it ensures that no matter how many times ofonod crashes, it never gives up
<ogra_> connectivity ftw :)
<ogra_> (if it connects)
<nerochiaro> gusch: can you successfully run the autopilot tests on the device for camera-app ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: did not try to do that I have to admit
<nerochiaro> gusch: they seem to fail here, a few of them
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'm flashing - then I will check if I can run them
<nerochiaro> gusch: let me flash too, might be the problem
<Laney> In system-settings I have to do something "if no carrier is selected" - does that correspond to unregistered (and denied?) in https://git.kernel.org/cgit/network/ofono/ofono.git/tree/doc/network-api.txt as accessed from ofono-qt?
<seb128> Laney, we have code getting the carrier name through qtsystems there already, can't you just check if there is a name returned/set?
<Laney> seb128: I think that would be true if you just have no signal too
<Laney> or if you're in flight mode etc
<Laney> (in those cases I have to display something else!)
<Laney> If no carrier is selected, this should be followed by a “Carrier Settings…” (TBD) button. Otherwise (if a carrier is selected but is not transmitting data), it should be followed by a “Cellular Data Settings…” button.
<Laney> how /do/ I detect if a carrier is not transmitting data?
<seb128> Laney, you probably need awe or rsalveti for those questions ... or use the mailing list as you just did for the datetime question
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> done that
<rickspencer3> bzoltan, did you see Laney's questions on the mailing list?
<gusch> nerochiaro: for me only camera_app.tests.test_focus.TestFocus.test_move_focus_ring fails, but that should be fixed in trunk (qtubuntu-camera)
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is this the right channel to ask question about the ubuntu edge project?
<rickspencer3> Moscherkobold, ask away
<Moscherkobold> i was wondering if the project suceeds and I get a phone if a docking station is included
<popey> Moscherkobold: we haven't specced out a docking station, no
<Moscherkobold> but i will need something like this to use this cool pc&phone in one device feature, right?
<popey> Moscherkobold: a simple slimport adapter should work fine, but more details will come forward on that later
<Moscherkobold> so you will update the techspec before the founding time is over?
<popey> Moscherkobold: no, i expect more details about that later in the development, after the funding time is over
<popey> Moscherkobold: the current development handset used by most developers is the nexus 4, and a simple slimport adapter is used to connect to a display
<Moscherkobold> maybe a stupid question but keyboard, mouse etc are working, too?
<ogra_> they will
<popey> Moscherkobold: see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk9-v8Sl4yU  for a demo
<ogra_> note that the plan is that the people who paid will be able to help selecting the missing HW specs
<ogra_> (at least thats how i understood mark)
<ogra_> after all it is their device, canonical only gives a basic frame of features
<Moscherkobold> popey: thank you, but he is doing all the input with the phone, can i also do the input with keyboard etc if the phone is connected?
<ogra_> Moscherkobold, it will be able to charge at the same time you use UB devices
<ogra_> *USB
<ogra_> (assuming thats what you meant)
<nerochiaro> gusch: what do you mean when you say qtubuntu-camera ?
<popey> Moscherkobold: he uses a bluetooth keyboard
<nerochiaro> gusch: also do you know who's the designer responsible for camera-app UI design these days ?
<w-flo> Moscherkobold, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ&feature=player_detailpage you can see her use a mouse in that vid. (IIRC, somehow the vid doesn't work for me right now)
<gusch> nerochiaro: qtubuntu-camera is the qt plugin I work on
<Moscherkobold> popey: so if I connect the phone to a screen I will the phone OS on a big screen and can do all inputs with the phone or bluetooth devices?
<nerochiaro> gusch: but the fixed version is not in the main image yet
<nerochiaro> ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'm reviewing that branch you made, and I have some questions
<Moscherkobold> popey: right? can I somehow use my standart pc stuff at home, usb keyboard and mouse?
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'd guess the designer is rachelliu
<ogra_> Moscherkobold, the phone apps can run in the sidestage of the desktop ... if you connect it it will in parallel bring up the desktop UI on the big screen
<ogra_> the phone OS will keep on running as you are used to
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok. as for the tests, for me two tests fail on device after a clean flash: camera_app.tests.test_focus.TestFocus.test_move_focus_ring and camera_app.tests.test_focus.TestFocus.test_focus_invalid
<gusch> nerochiaro: no - releaseing is slow these days
<oSoMoN> sil2100: yes?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: first, since I see that essentially webbrowser-app-assets changed into qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin-assets
<oSoMoN> sil2100: nope
<sil2100> oSoMoN: if that's it, why are some asset files installed by webbrowser-app instead of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin-assets?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> So it's not just a renaming?
<oSoMoN> sil2100: it wasn’t just a package renaming, the packages have been re-organized
<gusch> nerochiaro: weired - both after a clean flash, and on the same device (maguro)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so essentially webbrowser-app-assets got removed completely and the default assets are now installed by webbrowser-app itself?
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'd say we should ask omar
<oSoMoN> sil2100: as I commented in the bug, the files that previously were installed by webbrowser-app-assets are now installed by webbrowser-app
<nerochiaro> gusch: yes
<oSoMoN> sil2100: yes, exactly
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so now basically webbrowser-app is the replacement, ok ;)
<Moscherkobold> ogra_: so this is more or less just connection a screen, not like a notebook docking station
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm running the test a few times in a row and sometimes it does fail and sometimes not. so yeah, definitely something that we need to work on with omer. in the meantime i'm gong to submit my MR anyway, as it doesn't make any other tests fail
<ogra_> if someone builds such a docking station i assume it would be adaptable too (but i guess in that case you would want the whole phone OS in the sidestage sinc the phone display might be mechanically inaccessible)
<Moscherkobold> ogra_: my target was to have a dock at home, with a screen, mouse, keyboard, headset and so on and if i arrive at home i connect the phone and proceed working
<Moscherkobold> maybe i have 2 docking stations 1 at home and 1 at work
<ogra_> that will definitely be possible
<ogra_> (though the dosk itself would have to come from a third party for now ... i assume if the funding happens you will see a bunch of additional projects around the edge
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> *the dock
<Moscherkobold> ok great, but in generell the phone is able to work like this
<ogra_> yeah, thats the target of convergence
<bzoltan> rickspencer3: Yes, I am reading it now
<Moscherkobold> ogra_: popey: thank you for your time
<popey> np
<ogra_> np :)
<gusch> nerochiaro: you could try flashing the latest stuff (phablet-flash --pending) - that should include the qtubuntu-camera fix
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'll give it a shot later, but I think in this case it's not really important
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-time-centered/+merge/177558
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - on it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: "count.paintedWidth + 22 * 2" : where does this value of 22 come from?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's always been magicked in there i guess
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: but it’s there for margins or something similar, right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it probably needs to be refactored in fractions of a gu
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yup
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: and since you did some "while I was at it" refactoring already that touches that code, how about you convert to GUs now?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: or better yet, figure out how to remove the magic value altogether
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes, but it's not related to this MR and bug. can we file another one and take care of that later ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the rest of the refactoring was fairly simple, converting to gus i'm not sure
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: is the other bit of refactoring related to this bug?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no, but it was easy and so i did it anyway. i can remove it if you want.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm just trying to hammer out these bugs without losing extra time
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: fair enough
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so please file another bug for the magic values
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’ll review your MR after lunch, got a couple of urgent things on my plate before that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe gusch will take it before then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: report for the pixel value for margins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1206455
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206455 in camera-app "Remove hardcoded margin values in pixels" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks, confirmed
<nerochiaro> ivanka_: Ivanka: hello, do you know who is currently responsible (and not on holidays) for design advice on camera-app ? I would like some design input on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1204136
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204136 in camera-app "Camera switch button should not show on UI for devices with one camera (i.e. n7)" [High,Confirmed]
<gusch> nerochiaro: in landscape it's v-centered on the left - that's looks weired to me
<nerochiaro> gusch: there was no design instructions on where it should go on landscape
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - I would have assumed again h-centered on the top
<nerochiaro> gusch: i can do that if you think it will be better
<sam__> hai everyone,can i try ubuntu touch in my pc
<Ivanka> nerochiaro: maybe ask katie_ ?
<katie_> Ivanka, you can never escape!!
<katie_> nerochiaro, i'm here
<katie_> nerochiaro, what's the question?
<nerochiaro> katie_: hi. it's in the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1204136 (last comment)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204136 in camera-app "Camera switch button should not show on UI for devices with one camera (i.e. n7)" [High,Confirmed]
<katie_> nerochiaro, just looking now...
<nerochiaro> katie_: thanks
<Ivanka> katie_: :-)
<gusch> nerochiaro: well - I'd go for top h-centered all the time, but better ask katie_ ;)
<katie_> nerochiaro, the same thing will happen if there is no flash
<nerochiaro> katie_: i guess so, but what is that should happen ?
<katie_> nerochiaro, so I think that for now we should show buttons which aren't available in a disabled state
<katie_> nerochiaro, i don't think we've defined a disabled state
<katie_> nerochiaro, so use a 50% grey
<katie_> for now
<nerochiaro> katie_: i'm not sure how to do that without new assets. i can do 50% opacity but i'm not sure i can change the color of the icons
<murgero> Hey guys!
<murgero> Can someone respond really quick, just say anything?
<Chlover> hey
<murgero> whats up?
<Chlover> Not much, how about you?
<murgero> I am actually making a quick IRC client that is gonna be cross compilable between ARM and X86 Processors. :)
<Chlover> Thats cool! Cross compatibility is the future! =P
<murgero> Haha yeah!
<murgero> Right now it can connect to the IRC server, the users selected channel with a user selected user name.
<murgero> The problem I am facing is the user cannot run IRC commands properly.
<murgero> But thanks for the quick response!
<Chlover> You're welcome! ^^ Good look with the IRC client! ^^
<seb128> Laney, mardy: what's the magic that makes "plugin" to be defined in ItemPage.qml? (I'm trying to access "pluginManager" from there but without luck)
<davmor2> popey: I've found a way to confirm you are on 3g over wifi, just go to ubuntu.com and look at phone image ee compress the image so the phone image doesn't look very nice on wifi it looks lovely again :)
<popey> depends on your provider
<popey> not all will compress images
<popey> davmor2: you could just open a terminal and run nm-tool ☻
<popey> or mtr 8.8.8.8
<Laney> seb128: when it's pushed in MainWindow.qml we set { plugin: plugin }
<davmor2> popey: I know, personally I just type what's my ip into the search box and google tells me :)
<seb128> Laney, oh, do, thanks
<Laney> seb128: It might be clever to add pluginManager as a proeprty of the PageStack so that plugins can access it
<Laney> or just push it in in the same way, not sure it matters
<seb128> Laney, you mean the same way plugin is set?
<Laney> property variant pluginManager: pluginManager below id: pageStack
<Laney> would that work?!
<seb128> Laney, let me try ;-)
<Laney> that's how I imagined it would be done, but you could also just push a second variable in indeed
<seb128> Laney, if you add it as a property to the pagestack, how do you access the stack from a page?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: is there some image provider in the sdk that can be used to get lighter or darker versions of assets ?
<Laney> seb128: they should be in scope
<bfiller> sil2100, didrocks : the browser dependency fix has an MR that needs review: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/package-deps-conflict/+merge/177532
<Laney> like how you can do pageStack.push(...)
<bfiller> then release can continue
<Laney> that refers to that pageStack
<seb128> Laney, ah, that makes sense, trying
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<sil2100> bfiller: I commented on it
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^
<zsombi> nerochiaro: the only one I know of is the icon
<oSoMoN> sil2100: commented back
<sil2100> oSoMoN: indeed, but I guess in our case we would want to 'replace' the whole webbrowser-app-assets package, removing it completely during installation, right?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so I guess this is more the case of "7.6.2 Replacing whole packages, forcing their removal"
<oSoMoN> sil2100: indeed
<seb128> Laney, I can't get it work with a property ... do you want to have a look or should I just go with the parameter to .push() option? (that one works)
<oSoMoN> sil2100: the example in the doc is not so clear to me though, what do I need to do exactly, just add the "Conflicts" line?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I would recommend to just switch 'Breaks' with 'Conflicts'
<m-b-o> hello
<m-b-o> I've flashed an image from friday and  "/" is now world and group writable. I can write everywhre as phablet...
<oSoMoN> sil2100: ok, doing that now
<katie_> nerochiaro, ok, i'll get you some
<nerochiaro> katie_: perfect, thank you. please once you have them add them in a comment on the bug report, so they are easy to find.
<gusch> nerochiaro: about the video counter - will you switch the position in landscape mode?
<popey> m-b-o: been like that for a while now, it'll be fixed soon, known issue
<katie_> nerochiaro, ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, i'm doing that
<nerochiaro> gusch: was getting some food before that
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<m-b-o> popey: ah, ok. thanks
<Laney> seb128: do that, seems fine to me
<seb128> Laney, ok
<cjwatson> / world and group writable> OMG giant flashback to intrepid release sprint
<cjwatson> (It wasn't /, but nearly as bad ...)
<popey> ☻
 * popey thinks cjwatson would be a good source for a future "history of ubuntu" book/documentary
<cjwatson> I keep meaning to start putting together notes to that end
<oSoMoN> sil2100: pushed changes to my MR
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looking and approving if OK, I guess no need to block the stack any further - thanks! :)
<om26er> Saviq, hi
<ogra_> YAY !
 * ogra_ has the container starting on the SGS2
<ogra_> now on to the udev rules
<MacSlow> timp, ping
<timp> MacSlow: pong
<nerochiaro> gusch|lunch: i updated the MR so that the top+center even when in landscape mode. please have a look when you come back from lunch
<MacSlow> kalikiana, ping
<davmor2> cjwatson: I remember being late to the release party due to last minute respins and getting cussed by devs for beating them to the test on that wonderful intrepid release :)
<kalikiana> MacSlow: pong
<Stskeeps> 22
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me
<davmor2> cjwatson: and of course there were no other last minute respins ever after that right :D
<slangasek> cyphermox: ping
<mpt> ralsina, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
<jasbir> hi
<popey> hi
<jasbir> i am trying to install touch/install on my nexus 4 device, but i keep on getting an error   Errors were encountered while processing:  xdiagnose E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jasbir> can anybody please help me out here ??
<popey> jasbir: what guide did you follow?
<jasbir> wiki ubuntu
<popey> at what point are you getting that error?
<jasbir> after this command sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<popey> you're running that on your laptop?
<jasbir> no, on a desktop
<popey> sounds like you have an underlying package broken, can you paste the entire output?
<jasbir> sure
<popey> at paste.ubuntu.com or something
<jasbir> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-3.5.0-17 linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 105 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0 B/101 kB of archives. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y dpkg: error processin
<popey> wait
<popey> not here
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please paste all of the output there
<popey> then give me the url
<jasbir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928928/
<popey> thanks
<popey> jasbir: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<popey> do that
<jasbir> ok
<jasbir> didn't help with that, still the same error
<popey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xdiagnose
<ptl> Ubuntu Edge is under the expected amount. What will Canonical do now?
<jasbir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928940/
<jasbir> i think this sounds about right ???
<ogra_> ptl, what wouyld you expect canonical to do ?
<jasbir> should i go ahead to the installation
<popey> jasbir: looks good ☻
<popey> ptl: it's all in hand.
<jasbir> ok great thanx for your help
<popey> no problem
<ptl> ogra_: I don't have the slightest idea, I wonder why they tried this insane amount of money in the first place, to me it was obvious that it was unreachable... I am just dismayed because I wanted so much this project to succeed...
<ogra_> ptl, 44000 devices * $830 = 32mil
<ogra_> ptl, its is the price for the devices ...
<ptl> let me rephrase then
<ptl> this insane amount of devices
<ogra_> that HW setup cant be built cheaper
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 4 - Failed to install Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/326495
<ogra_> if you take less devices the price rises exponentially
<popey> ptl: economies of scale, fewer devices would cost more
<ogra_> same for taking more uless you take a really big margin
<ptl> popey: good answer.
<ptl> ogra_: indeed...
<ptl> well, I am just upset because it won't succeed. That's a pity.
<ogra_> but since the device is not planned to go on sale more devices wouldnt have made sense
<popey> Sometimes you need to be a bit insane ☻
<popey> ptl: I wouldn't call it dead yet ☻
<Chlover> I'm just upset about it, because I want one, but dont have the money for one! >.< =P
<ptl> the suspense worsens my mood, it's like committing to a losing team
<ogra_> yeah, let it run to the end
<Debolaz> ptl: The main goal of the Edge was probably to create publicity around the ideas Canonical have been working on. Obviously they want the project to get funded, and the phone to be made, but I suspect that's just a bonus if it happens.
<popey> I dont think that was the primary goal.
<Debolaz> ptl: My thoughts on it anyway. :)
<popey> If it was, we wouldn't have made a bunch of prototypes costing thousands of dollars
<w-flo> the "Estimate at current rate (High)" looks very promising. I wonder if the new t-shirt helped with that.. :D http://doridian.de/edgegraph/
<ogra_> the primary goal was to build a super phone that is as powerful as a laptop or desktop PC
<ptl> Debolaz: heard that opinion, still, to me it seems that Canonical reputation will end up worse, becaude they will appear to be 'losing the grasp on the market' or something due to the 'failure'
<ogra_> canonical can only win
<popey> +1
<ogra_> the only loser here is the commmunity
<ogra_> if it doesnt reach the goal
<Debolaz> popey: A few thousand dollars to Shuttleworth is nothing, it's money well spent to inspire people.
<Chlover> whats with the short time of only a month to fund though?
<Debolaz> ptl: I don't think several millions dollars raised can be classified as a complete failure. It shows people are interested.
<ptl> Debolaz: hope you are right
<popey> When we put the prototype in peoples hands at OSCON they were very positive
<ptl> there's another detail, too bad it is not meant to be open source hardware... that would make it revolutionary in other senses.
<popey> had some people go away and come back the next day saying they'd backed it
<popey> we'll open up as much as we can
<Debolaz> ptl: Lets say somewhere between $10 and $20m dollars are gathered. Would you see that as a massive failure? Okay, that money is going back to the people who contributed it if the final goal isn't reached, but seeing people being willing to spend $20m on Ubuntu doesn't really seem like a miserable failure to me.
<ogra_> ptl, can you show me any opensource mobile graphics hardware ? or any opensrounce LTE modem ?
<ptl> Debolaz: not a miserable failure, I can agree with that... But still... That will mean no Ubuntu Edge by may 2014
<ogra_> ptl, if you have any suggestions for open chips we definitely want to hear about it
<ogra_> to my knowledge both of the above doesnt exist
<ptl> actually I might have. Have to recheck my sources.
<ptl> I have been following the open source hardware and bought a few devices that are said to be so, like the beaglebone black, the cubieboard and Parallella.
<ogra_> it needs to be capable to run mmultiple displays without hassle and indeed it needs to be in a SoC with a proper CPU
<Debolaz> popey: People certainly want the phone. But the projects main goal imho is publicity, which will be achieved no matter if funding succeeds or not.
<ogra_> (quad or octacore etc ... )
<ptl> they are not completely open source, of course, lest ARM processors are all closed source, to my knowledge.
<ptl> And covered by lots of patents.
<ogra_> thats my point
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> there is no such thing like opensource hardware in mobile business
<ogra_> at least not at that performance level
<ogra_> or that connectivity level
<ptl> but the basic idea of open hardware is that you can download the eagle and gerber files and build replica or derived boards of your own (in this case, you'd just buy the same SoCs from ARM sellers)
<ogra_> well, i see no reason why the PCB plans cant be made public as eagle files
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/tabled/comments/1j1gbv/table_iama_hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of/
<ogra_> that wont make the chips free though :)
<popey> see first question ptl
<Debolaz> I think it looks like an incredibly sexy phone, more sexy than most things on the market today. Personally, I can't afford it, but it's not unreasonably priced. (I can't afford an iPhone either, yet people buy it)
<ogra_> or the drivers ...
<ogra_> Debolaz, you can win it ;)
 * ogra_ sighs ... so my galaxy S2 boots flipped ... but to a black screen ... funnily the shell is up and there are no errors at all in the logs
<Tassadar_> ogra_: probably screensaver >_>
<ogra_> haha
<ptl> Debolaz: the price is really right for the features, I wholeheartedly agree, and the features are amazing (i personally do not care much about its appearance, though, and I would prefer a hardware keyboard)
<Chlover> I think it looks lovely, and features are awesome, I hope other hardware developers put similar hardware abilities in there phones coming out 2014
<ptl> Yeah... I also have high hopes for it
<ptl> I use it on my nexus 4 and nexus 7, which I bought exclusively for this
<ptl> Android did not last half and hour in them
<ptl> and btw, isn't the headphone working yet?
<ogra_> that would be a question for diwic
<ogra_> i thinnk there is work going on to make headphones work
<ptl> ah ok, just to confirm, I had been experimenting with building a serial for my Nexus 4 and I just hope I haven't screwed up the connector. :P
<diwic> ptl, I don't know about the standard image. I'm having some experimental images where it should be working, if not today so within a few days I'd say...but that's the experimental image
<diwic> ptl, which you probably can't find
<ptl> diwic: no hurry! :-)
<barry> lool: ping
<nerochiaro> gusch: is there any way to know how many cameras are there on the device and if the current camera supports torch/flash ?
<ogra_> YIPPPIIE !!!
<lool> barry: pong
<lool> barry: sorry, lots of different meetings, hard to finish reporting state of the system-image stuff
<barry> lool: hi.  yeah, i'm trying to debug the dbus problems
<barry> lool: given that eta for that is unknown, what's the best way forward in the time left?
<lool> barry: we're setting things up manually for now
<lool> barry: the system-settings should be published pretty soon
<barry> lool: okay.  did you see my message about .Exit()?
<lool> barry: I've seen a bug about it, not sure
<lool> barry: generally, the current approach seems to be fragile
<lool> barry: if e.g. you go to settings twice quickly, it doesn't work
<lool> also, dbus activation seems to be broken
<barry> lool: it was about resetting state after cancel.  just call .Exit() and let dbus activation restart it
<barry> hmm
<ogra_> hmm, this ofono here is seriously unhappy ...
<barry> lool: dbus never fails to produce countless headaches
<gusch> nerochiaro: for the number of cameras, you need to use the same class as for switching them (so you need C++)
<gusch> nerochiaro: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qvideodeviceselectorcontrol.html#deviceCount
<xcausxn> Hello
<gusch> nerochiaro: for the flash - I'm working ot it (will take a time)
<lool> barry: that's on my desktop though; might not be too important, not sure
<xcausxn> Hey Everyone, i just installed Ubuntu Touch on my nexus 4. Im new to it but where can i manually add a wifi network
<xcausxn> I went to system settings but the wifi button seems locked out whereas other buttons like background work
<barry> lool: okay.  unless there's anything else i can do to help you for the demo, i will continue to try to debug the test failures in your branch.  i'm sure it's some obscure dbus-system.conf setting.  if i can get those tests to pass, i'll upload a new version.  in the meantime, ping me if you need anything
<ogra_> xcausxn, pull down the panel from the top, slide left/right to the network indicator
 * w-flo observes ogra going from "YIEPPPPIE" to "hmmmm" to "YAY" and then "wait.." again :D
<plars> gusch: ping
<ogra_> xcausxn, your APs should be listed there
<gusch> plars: hi - I'm having may daily standup - can we chat in 30min?
<ogra_> w-flo, well, i have flipped up on the galaxy S2 ... but a lot of HW still doesnt work
<plars> gusch: could you take a look at the gallery app failure at http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3254/gallery-app-autopilot/ whenever you get a moment? see if you can tell if maybe it's a bug in the test or in the app?
<w-flo> ogra_, congrats! :)
<plars> gusch: no rush
<ogra_> thanks :)
<lool> barry: ok
<lool> barry: I filed a couple of bugs for the things I was seeing on my desktop
<ogra_> took three days ... and i still cant do it in a sane way we could add to the tree
<gusch> plars: ok
<lool> barry: /tmp/system-image and dbus system config basically
<w-flo> ogra_, it's probably much better than the pile of hacks I use for the Desire Z :) I guess boot has more than 4mb, and data more than 1gb on your device
<ogra_> w-flo, no, i guess it was easier with your desire ... samsung uses a very weird bootloader setup
<ogra_> and in fact my hack completely breaks recovery
<gusch> nerochiaro: for flash you again will need C++, and use http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qcameraflashcontrol.html#isFlashModeSupported
<w-flo> oh, that's bad :(
<xcausxn> i found the hidden network but it hasnt asked for a my security stuff yet
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok thanks
<barry> lool: i'll respond to that bug in a minute
<rsalveti> slangasek: cyphermox is in vac this week
<rsalveti> slangasek: we're cleaning up ofono still, we added a few test cases last week and had to work fixing a few critical issues
<rsalveti> then make it not break desktop and get that pushed to the archive, hopefully this week still
<rsalveti> slangasek: did you have a bug for the segfault?
<didrocks> barry: hey!
<barry> didrocks: hiya!
<didrocks> barry: nice we figure it out (and thanks to lool to have thought about session vs system dbus)
<barry> didrocks: indeed.  it makes sense.  i just have to figure out how to get the tests to pass :/
<didrocks> barry: for the record, I agree with lool, I think the Exit() is just a workaround and we should have state reset
<didrocks> barry: yeah, good luck on that one :/
<didrocks> as well, I think we'll need to think cases like:
<didrocks> - client is dead
<didrocks> - we restart it
<didrocks> (or switch to somethine else, it's shut down and we go back)
<barry> didrocks: no argument there.  it's just that i'm concerned about instability to make that change in the next few hours ;)
<didrocks> so we should be able to recover the state
<didrocks> barry: I think it will just be workarounded in the demo
<didrocks> but as I saw it in a short period answer, that's why I didn't implement the Exit() call
<barry> didrocks: agreed.  please do me a favor and file bugs for anything that the ui needs
<didrocks> barry: I'll try to make a coherent mind and see how we would need to change the API for that
<didrocks> s/make/get/ even
<lool> sergiusens: Hey there!  was wondering whether you got the chance to add support for bootstraping the system images (the new read-only ones) for an arbitrary build id?
<didrocks> barry: anyway, nothing for now, but let's see shortly next week
<barry> didrocks: cool.  if i can get lool's branch to work, then i think we'll be on a much better footing for making the other changes.
<slangasek> rsalveti: no; I've gotten a core file and I assumed submitting it to daisy would dtrt, but apparently our backtracing story for armhf is still incomplete
<didrocks> right! :)
<didrocks> barry: tests… what… ? :p
<barry> didrocks: also, i want to make some changes so that it will be easier to run this on a desktop.  is it possible to run system-settings on a desktop?
<barry> didrocks: :)
<slangasek> rsalveti: would you like me to file a bug and manually attach the crash?
<lool> barry: concerning dbus service, I wanted to mention an use case I described to didrocks: a) user goes to settings and starts download an update (sees download progress) b) user goes doing something else for some minutes c) unity garbage collects settings app d) user goes back to settings app to check progress of the update
<rsalveti> slangasek: yeah, please
<lool> barry: I don't think this is currently possible with the dbus API; whenever we iterate on it, we should design the updated one to allow picking up the current OS update status -- hope that makes sense, or perhaps that's already covered?
<didrocks> barry: I don't really know about how the internal is working, but yeah, we should strive for that. I know lool get it running, but during the reboot, it crashes
<slangasek> awe: hey, so I wanted to get your input on bug #1206405
<ubot5> bug 1206405 in network-manager (Ubuntu Saucy) "network-manager using 70%+ CPU on Nexus 4" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206405
 * awe is very afraid
<awe> ;)
<awe> slangasek, one sec...
<barry> didrocks: yep, that's part of the "doesn't work on desktops" that i want to fix by adding a normally unused desktop.ini file with more appropriate settings (we probably don't want it issuing actual real reboots ;)
<didrocks> for the number of time I clicked on reboot, I appreciate that it doesn't work TBH :p
<awe> slangasek, that's got to be one of the longest bug descriptions I've ever seen!
<barry> lool: i think one thing we'll have to consider is whether the dbus daemon persists its state on disk or in memory
<barry> didrocks: oh, trust me i know all about that one :)
<didrocks> heh
<lool> barry: it's probably ok if you only persist in memory
<lool> barry: with graceful handling of partial updates (like battery died after the user downloaded half of the files)
<didrocks> yeah, I think the daemon should just have a way to get through dbus the request of where it is in the update process
<nathaneltitane> hola amigos
<lool> ^ right that's exactly what I had in mind for the settings app to pickup state
<barry> lool: yes, we have a bug open on restarting partial updates.  some of that should magically happen when i integrate with the download service (at least i hope so)
<slangasek> awe: sorry ;)
<awe> no worries
<barry> lool: and the bug about being able to restart/reset after a .Cancel.  should that do the trick for you, or are you thinking about something else?
<rsalveti> awe: wonder if this is related with the android driver somehow
<rsalveti> slangasek: all you did was walking around connecting with different aps, right?
<rsalveti> not using 3g data
<awe> rsalveti, yea... there's all kinds of errors re: wifi killswitches not being present
<lool> barry: I guess it's ok if it's fast
<slangasek> rsalveti: yeah - I don't have 3g data here, I have a sim in the device but it's for the wrong country :)
<awe> /lib/firmware not existing, ...
<lool> barry: essentially, the settings app might query state immediately
<nathaneltitane> i saw a vid posted on youtube yesterday of a canonical dev/project lead running U4A... still no ghost of where a dev build/test app could be for the rest of us?
<barry> lool: it should be, yes
<rsalveti> yeah, then probably android/nexus 4 specific
<awe> slangasek, was mobile data disabled?
<didrocks> barry: we need a query state method
<didrocks> barry: let me think about it and go back to you
<barry> didrocks: sounds good
<nathaneltitane> specifically it was Vic Palau on there and the vid was published on the 26th
<didrocks> thanks! :)
<awe> slangasek, let me give this some thought and I'll see if I can come up with some debug experiments
<slangasek> awe: as the bug is currently manifesting I'm having a hard time getting the answer to that ;)
<awe> slangasek, have you tried getting it back into that state?
<slangasek> it's in that state right now
<nathaneltitane> link to YT vid here: http://youtu.be/bk9-v8Sl4yU
<nathaneltitane> I WANT!!
<awe> slangasek, can you try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1204661/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204661 in touch-preview-images "Network-indicator shows wrong initial state for mobile data" [Critical,In progress]
<slangasek> rsalveti: bug #1206537
<ubot5> bug 1206537 in ofono (Ubuntu) "ofonod segfaulting in a loop on n4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206537
<slangasek> awe: root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.GetAll string:"org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network co
<slangasek> ... broken.
<slangasek> rsalveti: so speaking of ofono, is there anything I can do to help with getting this merged into the archive?
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, that needs a heavily modified android to work
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, i dont think it is public anywhere yet
<rsalveti> slangasek: only with code at this point, as we got a few actions to clean that up to avoid breaking the desktop, then we'll generate the patch to get it uploaded
<slangasek> rsalveti: so ogra_ said there would be distinct desktop and phone binary packages?
<awe> no
<nathaneltitane> nathaneltitane sobs quietly
<rsalveti> slangasek: no, we want it to be the same
<slangasek> rsalveti: ah, ok
<ogra_> oh, then i'm not up to date
<awe> slangasek, the idea would be for the upstart job to detect whether or not RILD was running, then launch ofonod with the correct args
<awe> the detection would rely on android properties
<ogra_> slangasek, sorry, i hadnt followed the last developments wrt ofono
 * ogra_ didnt mean to cause confusion
<murgero> Hey guys!
<murgero> Hello?
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: would you know of any dual boot capable bootloader i could use to tinker my way around?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i know there is some stuff in the xda forums
<ogra_> but only for a few devices
<ogra_> and i personally wouldnt use it, since we might still change the ubuntu images heavily before release and we definitely wont take dual booting into account
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: :(
<popey> nathaneltitane: what device?
<nathaneltitane> the patience test is underway ...
<nathaneltitane> QuincyAtt
<nathaneltitane> samsung galaxy note sgh-i717
<nathaneltitane> rooted and running latest CM 10.1.2
<Debolaz> Out of curiosity, on phones with 3G internet connectivity (Or another pay-by-mb connectivity, ie, non-wifi), is the networked search feature enabled in Ubuntu Touch? Ie, the one that gives results from amazon, etc.
<nathaneltitane> popey: ^^^^
<benkaiser> Hey guys, I am running Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Note. How can I take a screenshot? even from the terminal?. gnome-screenshot doesn't work because it can't open the display (I am assuming this is because Mir is the display server?)
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: you're going to tell me that simply dumping the OS image into a directory and linking the initr and other critical boot modules isn't enough?
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, nope
<nathaneltitane> a linux kernel is a linux kernel after all .. how weird
<ogra_> especially on samsung devices
<nathaneltitane> oh?
 * ogra_ just spent 3 days on a galaxy S2 and its massively hard to get working
<nerochiaro> gusch: it looks like when we switch cameras from back to front (screen side) and the flash is in torch mode, it will get stuck in that mode and setting camera.flash.mode = Camera.FlashOff won't actually set the property to false
<benkaiser> nerochiaro, do you know how to take a screenshot on Ubuntu Touch? I am using a Galaxy Note (N7000)
<nerochiaro> benkaiser: don't know, sorry
<nathaneltitane> as in what part ogra_ ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - then I'd guess it's a plugin issue - assign the bug to me
<davmor2> benkaiser: you can do it via a terminal on a connected machine with popey's code not sure about on the device itself I assume you can.
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, bootloader
<ogra_> and the whole partition setup
<benkaiser> what is the code?
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, i'll add a comment and pass it on
<nathaneltitane> the bin itself?
<nathaneltitane> oh
<benkaiser> davmor2, is that in the ubuntu-touch-manager? or something else?
<nathaneltitane> but can't the mapping be taken from previous android work/roms? I mean it doesnt seem to need to be reinvented...
<slangasek> awe: so after an unavoidable reboot, "cellular data" is disabled according to system settings
<davmor2> benkaiser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929293/
<awe> slangasek, unfortunately we can't trust system settings right now, which is why I posed the dbus-send comment
<benkaiser> ahhh I see :) Thanks davmor2
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1204661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204661 in touch-preview-images "Network-indicator shows wrong initial state for mobile data" [Critical,In progress]
<slangasek> awe: well, that one gave me a dbus EPERM anyway :)
<ogra_> slangasek, as pahblet user ?
<slangasek> ogra_: as root
<ogra_> or as root
<slangasek> as root, over adb
<awe> that's weird
<awe> it works for me 100% as root over adb
<nathaneltitane> explicit $ sudo adb .....
<awe> slangasek, I have a critical MR I'm reviewing, and a stand-up in 4min
<awe> your bug is next in the queue
<ogra_> oh !
 * ogra_ quickly gets coffee 
<ogra_> didnt notice the time
<slangasek> alrighty :)
 * awe needs to figure out how to manually debug a .crash file
<slangasek> awe: apport-unpack && $stuff
<awe> yea... ;D
<slangasek> oh, and after reboot dbus-send worked, too
<slangasek> awe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929303/
<ogra_> we should just add more reboots to the system by default :)
<awe> slangasek, you might want to try disabling 3g for now
<awe> my guess is that the NM code doesn't handle ofono going away very gracefully
<awe> slangasek, interesting... mobile data is disabled
<awe> is ofonod still running?
<lool> barry: trying latest settings app on device, the settings app times out; I see no system-image-* process running
<lool> barry: if I run system-image-dbus manually from adb root shell, I get: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<lool> barry: I see this in the traceback:
<lool>     session_bus = dbus.SessionBus()
<slangasek> awe: ofonod is crashing in a loop :)
<lool> barry: so clearly we need the fix there
<popey> nathaneltitane: sorry was afk, can I help?
<slangasek> awe: that was my other bug report
<barry> lool: that can't be the only line of the traceback
<lool> barry: oh no
<barry> lool: it's also weird that dbus-daemon would be involved if you're starting system-image-dbus explicitly
<lool> barry: it's legitimately failing to create a session bus service from adb shell which doesn't know about my session
<lool> barry: the point is that it should be on the system bus (mp I sent)
<awe> slangasek, right... I'm just wondering if 3g is truly disabled, or NM marks it as disabled when ofono disappears
<nathaneltitane> popey: i would ideally want to get my hands oon U4A or maybe a working dual-boot supporting bootloader for my device
<awe> I actually just started looking at the NM code yesterday
<popey> nathaneltitane: U4A isn't released yet, so that's a non-starter
<lool> barry: I think it tries to autolaunch because the code in the image is trying to use a session bus
<awe> slangasek, I need to check to see if NM actually has code to detect ofono appearing/disappearing on the bus
<popey> nathaneltitane: as for dual boot, I'd echo ogra_, look on xda, and be careful as we won't cater for it
<barry> lool: right.  i *just* got the tests working with your branch, so i will do the release dance.  i'm not sure what the lag will be for you to get that on your phone, but i can build a local package for you before i upload
<slangasek> awe: ok
<lool> barry: happy either way; great that you got the tests fixed; will check your fix  :-)
<nathaneltitane> popey: i was also arguing the fact that shouldn't one simply be able to dump the ubuntu image onto a dir in the android device and get it chrooted by remapping the initrd and other critical boot modules to the android subsystem?
<lool> s/check/read
<davmor2> n
<nathaneltitane> popey: a linux kernel is a linux kernel
<barry> lool: cool.  will be a few minutes until i commit, push, release.  stay tuned :)
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, we dont use android as underlying system anymore ... we use an ubuntu initrd and boot directly into an ubuntu rootfs nowadays
<ogra_> we only fire up androids HAL inside an lxc container during boot for hardware interaction now
<slangasek> sergiusens: hi, so I'm not seeing any updates on lp:~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/ for the system-updates build flag - should I be looking somewhere else?
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: I'm talking on the basis of keeping Android as main
<gusch> plars: I have no idea why the test timed out - it works for me on my device (and there weren't any changes for that part of gallery)
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, thats over
<ogra_> for ubuntu touch
<plars> gusch: is the timeout window for that autopilot test fairly small or something?
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: :(
<sergiusens> slangasek: sorry, will get that MRed soon
<slangasek> sergiusens: soon == today?
<sergiusens> slangasek: yes
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok, thanks
<gusch> plars: timeout is the usual 10s, and closing the view should take 1s
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, that was always only to get us started, the plan was always to run ubuntu natively
<ogra_> (and this was communicated pretty cleatrly i think)
<ogra_> *clearly
<nathaneltitane> not really since you keep the dual boot in perspective, hence leaving the choice of keeping android as main. Ubuntu native is one thing (hence Ubuntu-Touch) and android with a full blown os switcher is another
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, nobody ever promoted dual boot for ubuntu touch
<dednick> MacSlow: meeting. few minutes
<MacSlow> dednick, ok
<popey> We will of course re-visit dual-boot for the Edge
<nathaneltitane> but doesnt having edge feature such a possibility the implication of it being available?
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, note ubuntu touch is a general purpose mobile OS ... the edge is a pecific device for which this would have to be made possible during HW bringup
<popey> in the future, yes
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: i'm not arguing, though I find it sad it's not being worked on off the ba with the rest...
<nathaneltitane> i'M no dev really but i'd love to test and help with the debug
<ogra_> nathaneltitane, we wont make the goal of releasing at 13.10 if we dont concentrate to get the basics up
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: agreed
<ogra_> dual boot very low on the TODO list
<ogra_> (teh edge would push it up btw, so go and buy one ;) )
<Tassadar_> really?!
 * Tassadar_ buys all of them!
<ogra_> Tassadar_, ++
<ogra_> DOIT !!
 * ogra_ goes and reloads the campaign page wildly 
<Tassadar_> well, no, not really, I never even had my own $730 in my life)
<Tassadar_> but I sent $20, for what that's worth :/
<nathaneltitane> ogra_: wish I had the money right now, trust me
<nathaneltitane> it looks like a monster device
<ogra_> Tassadar_, just make sure to also subscribe to the contest, you might win one who knows
<Tassadar_> it's not random, person who gets most money via referals wins
<ogra_> i could imagine there will come up more contests before the campaign ends
<Tassadar_> ooh, there's T-shirt perk now
<lool> barry: so what was the issue?  I see you removed /tmp/debug.log (good for desktop mode that we dont use /tmp indeed) and a service= call; was it the remaining issue?
<ogra_> see :)
<lool> ah username
<seb128> kenvandine, hey there
<kenvandine> seb128, i played a bit with adding qmltypes at build time in qml-friends
<kenvandine> and failed
<kenvandine> probably needed that LD_PRELOAD :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I copied the qmake snippet from the ui toolkit
<seb128> kenvandine, but they don't need the LD hack for some reason
<kenvandine> cool
<seb128> maybe due to the structure of the dirs
<seb128> here the lib and qml bindings are sibling dirs
<kenvandine> seb128, so LD_LIBRARY_PATH didn't work?  you have to give it the lib to load?
<seb128> kenvandine, I had issue, do you like the PATH better than PRELOAD?
<seb128> not sure why PATH didn't work...
<seb128> the current version works in a pbuilder
<kenvandine> it's probably fine
<kenvandine> just trying to understand it more
<kenvandine> since i failed at generating it at build time myself :)
<kenvandine> but at the time the toolkit didn't do it either
<seb128> kenvandine, well, there is not so much documentation on the topic
<seb128> or my google foo is too weak
<kenvandine> there isn't...
<barry> lool: <policy user="$user"> in dbus-system.conf
<barry> lool: with $user getting filled in at test-run time with the username running the tests
<lool> barry: oh great
<barry> lool: i think i'm going to work on the couple of other bugs you filed before uploaded 0.9.2.  but let me know if you have some other priority.  i'm expecting to upload a new version after lunch-ish
<slangasek> barry: so this particular bug is a blocker for the demo, would be good to have it in the archive ASAP
<slangasek> I don't know if lool's other bugs are blockers
<barry> slangasek: probably just LP: #1206523
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206523 in Ubuntu system image "Need a system dbus policy for the system dbus service" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206523
<barry> slangasek: would you like to look over the dbus conf file proposed by lool  in that bug?
<slangasek> barry: I don't speak dbus policy very wel
<barry> slangasek: who does? ;)
<slangasek> was that when trying to launch it as a user, or as root?
<barry> (that's a rhetorical question :)
<slangasek> and from the commandline, or dbus-based activation?
<slangasek> lool: ^^ ?
<barry> slangasek, lool dbus-activation as root
<barry> (there's a different config file for dbus-activation via user for the test suite but that's different)
<barry> slangasek: maybe i should go with that for the immediate demo and ask security team to verify
<lool> barry: I didn't get the activation to work so far  :-(
<lool> barry: I basically looked at other policies to make myself an idea
<slangasek> barry: so if I can manually launch it from the commandline beforehand, that's sufficient for the demo
<slangasek> and I'd like to be able to verify for myself that this works :)
<barry> lool: dang.  we really need that lxc container test environment :/
<slangasek> (ASAP, I mean)
<lool> barry: it's probably that we don't need a very tight policy anyway; we're likely to block this at the apparmor level too; this is mainly to be clean, especially on the desktop
 * lool will deploy the updated python files by hand to see what is still missing
<barry> lool, slangasek okay.  i'll add basically lool's config file, make sure the packaging works, and upload the whole thing within the next bunch o' minutes
<lool> barry: the config file was required on desktop, not sure on touch
<slangasek> barry: ok, thanks :)
<barry> lool: i'll make desktop testing easier after this next release
<lool> barry: ah it's needed on touch too
<lool> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Connection ":1.41" is not allowed to own the service "com.canonical.SystemImage" due to security policies in the configuration file
<barry> lool: ack
<slangasek> lool: that time it's for dbus activation or from the commandline?
<lool> barry: ok, just finished testing onthe device
<lool> barry: all the bugs were sadly also on the touch case present
<lool> barry: what I did was launch system-image-dbus manually as root from adb root shell
<lool> barry: this first failed with the session bus thing
<lool> barry: the second issue was the missing dbus config, that prevented system-image-dbus from listening too
<lool> barry: the third issue was that I had to mkdir /tmp/system-image as root
<lool> barry: once I had fixed these 3 things (deploying the updated service.py for the first thing, adding my config for the second), the update UI worked and offered an update (yeah!)
<barry> lool: wow, cool.  so i have the first one fixed now, second one will be shortly with the new conf file.  third one i need to look at (i see your bug on that)
<lool> barry: I also confirmed that dbus activation doesn't work currently, but I have no fix for this
<barry> lool, slangasek can you get a new package on the device before it goes through the whole official system update machinations?
<barry> lool: ok
<slangasek> barry: certainly can, but I will also want to turn the crank on the image builder to get a clean image with all the updates in it :)
<barry> slangasek: definitely.  okay, i'd like to build a local package and have you try it before i upload it.  give me a few minutes
<slangasek> barry: ack
<slangasek> barry: thanks :)
<barry> slangasek: no worries!
<mhall119> Wellark: ping again, still need some HUD documentation for app developers to use
<lool> barry: found the activaction thing I think
<lool> barry: yeah, confirmed
<lool> barry: the service file needs a full path
<lool> let me send a mp
<lool> barry: https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-system-image/fix-dbus-service-file/+merge/177642
<barry> lool: got it, thanks
<mhall119> Chocanto: ping
<sergiusens> stgraber: slangasek I think I'm getting a rw / on todays image, can you confirm?
<lool> barry: Shit, I've left     <allow send_destination="*"/>
<lool> barry: this is quite wrong; we should back it off afterwards
<barry> lool: i changed the own to <allow own="com.canonical.SystemImage"/>
<barry>  
<barry> lool: i guess send_destination="com.canonical.SystemImage" then?
<barry> lool: try this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929615/
<janimo> sforshee, hi, mfisch  tells me this is/was a known issue kernel: [1, init] [ 3259.697387] init: powerd main process (4376) killed by SEGV signal
<slangasek> sergiusens: "today's image" being the standard image, or stgraber's image?
<ogra_> slangasek, if he pings stephane i'd guess a system image image :)
<lool> barry: ok, latest one seems much nicer
<lool> barry: from bzr
<barry> lool: revno 119?
<lool> barry: the one last change I did was this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929626/
<lool> barry: yes
<slangasek> well, that's the obvious inference, but I want to be sure :-P
<sergiusens> slangasek: stgraber image
<barry> lool: okay, let me make that pastebin change and build a new package
<lool> barry: the other "own" is required though, despite activation
<sergiusens> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5929582/
<lool> barry: cool, thanks
<barry> lool: yep
<lool> barry: I only tested with the settings app though, I would expect the cli app to work just the same
<barry> lool: cli should be completely unaffected by any of this :)
<slangasek> sergiusens: does that pastebin relate to the rw problem?
<sergiusens> slangasek: nope, just what I installed
<slangasek> ok
<sforshee> janimo: as long as it only happens early on during boot then it's a result of the sensor stuff not being ready
<janimo> sforshee, it happens in a loop
<janimo> I have no UI either so there may be unrelated deeper issues
<sforshee> janimo: if you can tell me how to reproduce I can look into it
<slangasek> sergiusens: is there any risk of a previous /userdata/.developer_mode flag on the system that didn't get cleared by the flash?
<janimo> sforshee, not a nexus device, so not easily reproducable
<slangasek> sergiusens: (still working on reproducing here)
<sforshee> janimo: there was an issue like that once before that was because the sensors were never becoming ready
<sforshee> it broke apps and powerd
<janimo> sforshee, nothing urgent I just thought it's something know with a quick workaround on every device
<janimo> sforshee, right, my sensors are not ready, so probably vendor blob problems
<janimo> I/ServiceManager( 1045): Waiting for service sensorservice...
<janimo> in a loop as well
<sergiusens> slangasek: hmmm, that's it
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok
<janimo> sforshee, thanks
<sergiusens> slangasek: seems clearing /cache and /data from recovery isn't enough
<sforshee> janimo: I still don't think powerd should crash, but that seems to be a problem with hte libplatform-api stuff powerd uses
<slangasek> sergiusens: possibly because it overlooks dotfiles?
<slangasek> (I don't know, just speculating)
<janimo> sforshee, ack.
<sergiusens> slangasek: I'm using the exact rm command stgraber gave me, I'll look into it
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok
<lool> barry: so I could download 3 deltas worth of OS updates, but reboot didn't work; trying again
<barry> lool: ack
<lool> crap, redownloading everything
<w-flo> janimo, I've noticed that when /data failed to mount on my device, android assumed that it was encrypted and notified the UI to ask for a passphrase (by setting the vold.encrypted prop to 1), which Ubuntu never does. And since /data was never mounted successfully, the "late_start" service class (including sensorservice) was never started
<w-flo> sorry, vold.decrypt..
<w-flo> so if getprop vold.decrypt returns 1 for you, that is probably why it fails to start. but might be totally unrelated :)
<lool> barry: So I confirm it doesn't work; I saw the download completed, then the UI updated to show "Reboot your phone now", at this stage system-image-dbus wasn't running anymore
<murgero> hey guys!!
<lool> barry: I'll try signalling a reboot by hand now
<barry> lool: please try one more thing: in /etc/system-image/client.ini, change [dbus]lifetime: value to something like 5m
<barry> lool: it may be timing out
<lool> barry: ok, trying that now
<lool> with 10mn
<barry> 10m
<barry> :)
<lool> right
<lool> barry: do you know the rune to trigger a manual reboot?
<barry> reboot -f recovery
<lool> barry: I tried dbus-send --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /com/canonical/SystemImage com.canonical.SystemImage.Reboot
<barry> (well, that's command line)
<lool> barry: Hmm ok, I wanted to try the service while at it
<lool> didrocks says dbus-send --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /Service com.canonical.SystemImage.Reboot
<barry> lool: that dbus-send command should do it though...
<lool> will try that if the reboot fails
<mhall119> kenvandine: is the soucecode for plonk on bzr somewqhere?
<kenvandine> mhall119, i don't think is
<kenvandine> in git
<mhall119> where?
<kenvandine> https://github.com/kenvandine/plonk
<lool> barry: I'm just towards the end
<mhall119> thanks
<lool> barry: service still running
<lool> just ended d/l, it's running
<lool> (validating I guess)
<lool> barry: validated, still running
<lool> barry: AH!  different failure now
<barry> wonderful ;)
<lool> barry: we're now getting "We are deeply sorry!"  update failed blahblha
<didrocks> meaning you sent the fail signal
<didrocks> "UpdateFailed"
<didrocks> (exactly)
<barry> lool: if you run the dbus service from the command line, add a -v to get debugging output on console
<lool> barry, didrocks: I tried running the dbus-send afterwards, then again after killing the service, and it didn't work
<lool> it did trigger autoactivation thouhg
<didrocks> lool: yeah, expected as I guess the service doesn't rebuild its state
<barry> didrocks: no, it doesn't persist state currently
<barry> hang on, i have a new package now
<lool> barry: nothing with -v and -v -v when doing the dbus-send commands
<barry> lool: hmm. that doesn't seem right
<didrocks> lool: you mean, sending the reboot?
<didrocks> or starting from scratch?
<didrocks> (you unfortunately have to restart from scratch with download, blablabla…)
<lool> didrocks: sending the reboot
<lool> I suspect the dbus rune is wrong
<didrocks> yeah, as long as the service doesn't persist state, you have to go from round 0, sending reboot only won't work
<barry> didrocks, lool, slangasek: http://barry.warsaw.us/system-image-{cli,common,dbus,dev}_0.9.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<lool> barry: did you upload the current fixes?
<barry> lool: not uploaded to the archive yet, but those packages have the current bzr head
<barry> with all the conf files installed (should be)
<lool> barry: can't find the -dbus deb
<slangasek> barry: 404x3
<barry> lool, slangasek sorry, my bad, use this url: lool:
<barry>  http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/system-image-dbus_0.9.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<barry> then *cli *common *dev
<barry> (well, you probably don't need the dev)
<slangasek> got 'em, thanks
<lool> same here
<barry> cool.  i'm going to try on my nexus7 too
<lool> barry: usr/sbin/system-image-dbus/system-image-dbus
<slangasek> har
<lool> barry: it's ok if you leave it in bin/ for now, this is low priority
<barry> nice
<barry> okay
<slangasek> but in any case, dh_install targets are directory names
<barry> easy fix
<lool> barry: so I can't force a reboot before the download
<lool> barry: tring the download again now
<barry> lool: yep.  fun.
<lool> I did see activity with dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /Service com.canonical.SystemImage.CheckForUpdate
<lool> then with dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /Service com.canonical.SystemImage.GetUpdate
<didrocks> lool: you should now do a "dbus-monitor --system 2>&1 | tee /tmp/log"
<didrocks> then look for readyToReboot signal
<didrocks> and you should be able to launch the Reboot command after that
<lool> barry: so the reboot dbus-send worked
<lool> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929767/
<barry> lool: that looks good to me.  any reason i shouldn't upload this new package then?
<slangasek> barry: FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/system-image/tmp_9rji2'
<slangasek> (ignorable for now)
<mhall119> loving SMS on Ubuntu Touch, it's so easy
<barry> slangasek: damn.  hang on, lool filed a bug on that.   let me see if it's easily fixable
<slangasek> barry: I'm sure it is, but we're also EOD here - I'd like to get the package officially in the archive soonest so I can do an image respin
<lool> slangasek: mkdir /tmp/system-image to workaround
<slangasek> yep, worked around already
<barry> slangasek: okay.  let me upload 0.9.2 then
<lool> barry: yeah, that's best
<barry> lool, slangasek thanks.  it'll be bzr revno 122
<slangasek> then the network dropped here and my next test failed due to the web proxy :P
<lool> so in the above pastbin, between the two _reboot is when I dbus-send
<lool> yeah
<lool> now my device is updated, but I can't adb shell anymore
<slangasek> sw33t, I have the update screen
<slangasek> didrocks: s/sandwish/sandwich/ ;)
<didrocks> slangasek: this is the French touch :p
<lool> it's sandwich in french too
<lool> or sandwiches
<didrocks> let's call it an easter egg :p
<didrocks> I can fix it, not sure it worth an upload ;)
<didrocks> but let's see if we can fix first this reboot thing
<slangasek> didrocks: I'm assuming the update size is also fixed text
<slangasek> and that I'm not downloading 55GB :)
<barry> lool: oh, before i upload, should i change the default dbus timeout?  2m is perhaps too short
<lool> barry: yeah, 10m
<lool> barry: but this is ok, we cn easily change this
<barry> lool: np.  quick fix, quick spin
<lool> so adb shell is broken for me with latest update
<lool> and keyboard
<lool> hmmmmm
<barry> lool: i'm pretty sure i didn't break those :)
<lool> barry: nah, it's either latest image or switching to rw
<lool> Hmm maybe I corrupted the fs by not remounitng ro
<lool> anyway, I'm screwed right now; need to bootstrap
<slangasek> barry: so if I needed to cheat for the demo because a 32MB download is too much... could I get away with pre-downloading files to /tmp/system-image?  Would it DTRT with that?
<barry> slangasek: it won't because it always calculates the updates based on the index.json file paths
<barry> :(
<slangasek> barry: and it can't use an already-downloaded file in the directory?
<barry> slangasek: not currently
<slangasek> it's fine that it has to recalculate the update... but e.g. if a download fails partway through, it should be able to reuse those contents
<barry> slangasek: that's part of the changes i have slated for integration w/download service
<slangasek> ack
<slangasek> barry: seen this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5929811/
<barry> slangasek: yikes, wtf?!  never seen that before (looks like an incomplete traceback)
<slangasek> barry: mm, sorry, probably corrupted because the traceback was spit out to a terminal that had other things running in the foreground :P
<slangasek> anyway, apparently this was due to a timeout that lool has seen
<lool> slangasek: /etc/system-image/client.ini, change [dbus]lifetime: value to 10m
<barry> slangasek: i do think there's still something hinky in the built-in downloader re: threads.  i've seen very occasional failures in that test, which lool also saw earlier.
<lool> barry: Yeah, it seems fishy
<barry> lool: i plan to address all that stuff when i get to the download service :/
<lool> ack
<doanac> ogra_: just noticed that system-images for touch don't include /var/log/installer/media-info. Should I raise a bug somewhere for this or is it known?
<ogra_> file a bug
<sergiusens> doanac: added comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/rndis/+merge/177435 ogra_ and I can take care of the _move_ comments I made
<ogra_> i thought stgraber just uses the tarballs from cdimage as base
<didrocks> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /Service com.canonical.SystemImage.BuildNumber
<didrocks> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=com.canonical.SystemImage /Service com.canonical.SystemImage.GetUpdateVersion
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'm not a big fan of mangling the pre-start.sh script btw ... once it changes it will break
<doanac> ogra_: i hate that code also. its doing sed within sed
<ogra_> we should have a pre-start.d dir and source that or so
<ogra_> so we can just drop snippets in
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly, was looking into something like that
<ogra_> (though i doubt that will work anyway with the whole readonly stuff)
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm adding the udev rule to android-tools now, if you want I can do the android-lxc-config change
<ogra_> feel free, dont hold back :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, it won't work btw ;-) we'll need to use the /userdata part
<jdstrand> are the img files produced by the android package mountable?
<ogra_> well, we could have a rw bindmount in place
<jdstrand> eg saucy-preinstalled-boot-armel+mako.img
<lool> barry: reboot worked from system settings app for slangasek
<sergiusens> ogra_: that too
<ogra_> jdstrand, i dont think so
<lool> which is good news because results on my device were inconstistent
<ogra_> jdstrand, iirc you need to run them through simg2img first
<ogra_> jdstrand, from android-tools-fsutils (or so)
<barry> lool, slangasek \o/
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks
<barry> lool, slangasek btw, how do i switch to r/w mode so i can do local tests on my nexus?
<barry> lool, slangasek 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<slangasek> barry: awesomesauce.  And I see that 0.92-0ubuntu1 is uploaded; so I'll be sure to pull that into a build tonight
<slangasek> barry: r/w: touch /userdata/.developer_mode
<lool> + reboot
<barry> thanks!
<barry> lool, slangasek i'm going to get some lunch now.  good luck!  i'll try to get online early tomorrow my morning to see if there are any last minute issues
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Edge, will there ever be a consumer version? | http://askubuntu.com/q/326619
<keithzg> Oh, yay, the latest campaign update for Edge had an answer "What networks are supported?"! Oh, yay, it completely doesn't answer the question for me!
<keithzg> Seriously, how hard is it to either way which 3G frequencies are supported, or at least to come out and admit (if this is the case) that it hasn't been settled which frequencies are supported.
<keithzg> s/way/say
<keithzg> I mean, I'm assuming they have no idea which 3G frequencies will be supported since ostensibly the question of x86 or ARM hasn't even been decided, so chipset selection is up in the air. But that's just me using deductive reasoning. It's quite infuriating that nobody will just come out and say it.
<w-flo> keithzg, I'm not sure if it supports 3G at all
<w-flo> sorry, seems I've misread that page. forget what I said :)
<keithzg> Heh, yeah, it definitely supports 3G. But....
<keithzg> "What networks are supported?
<keithzg> The Ubuntu Edge is an unlocked device that works in all countries with GSM/3G/LTE network services. For GSM, which covers a lot of countries but not all operators, the Edge will support the 850, 900, 1800, 1900 and 2100 MHz frequencies. You can check support in your country here.
<keithzg> The Edge will support LTE standard frequencies and multi-band support for roaming. Yes, you can use the Edge on Verizon and Sprint."
<keithzg> ...judiciously, it avoids any mention of anything that would even give the slightest clue to which frequencies it supports 3G on :P
<keithzg> Luckily, the page notes "If you are not happy with the product, you may return it within 28 days of receiving it for a full refund." So if the campaign actually gets funded and I get mine, when it inevitably doesn't even support my cell carrier I can just return it I guess, heh.
 * keithzg is a cynic
<w-flo> keithzg, I think that's a decent way to handle the situation :D
<doanac> sergiusens: when deploying the new system images, phablet-flash calls wipe. However,that doesn't deal with the "developer mode" file. Should it delete that file as well?
<doanac> or should I just remove that file when needed in our lab automation logic
<sergiusens> doanac: yes it should, we had that conv with steve an hour ago :-) Should be solved with https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/revision-ub/+merge/177656
<sergiusens> doanac: feel free to review that too :-)
<doanac> sergiusens: will take a look. sorry to bug you on it again
<awe> keithzg, who said "Yes, you can use the Edge on Verizon and Sprint?"
<mfisch> sergiusens: have you built recovery and then installed it before? I'm stuck with a file called "recovery", but it's not in the right format apparently?
<keithzg> awe: It was in the latest official campaign update email
<awe> keithzg, ok
<sergiusens> doanac: no worries!
<glasen> Hi there. Just one question: The last time i've tested Ubuntu Touch on my Galaxy Nexus, i couldn't make any phone calls because the OS didn't ask for the PIN of my SIM-card. Is "bug" closed in recent images or do i have to remove PIN-protection before i can use Ubuntu Touch?
<doanac> sergiusens: i've been using /userdata/developer_mode. is there a real difference?
<sergiusens> mfisch: did you build it?
<awe> glasen, there's no support in the GUI for entering a PIN yet, although it's being worked on
<sergiusens> awe: apparently verizon is moving to LTE next year
<mfisch> sergiusens: "make recovery", but it left me with an executable called recovery, not an img file
<awe> glasen, that said it is possible to use a locked SIM using the ofono command-line scripts for now
<glasen> @awe: Thanks for the quick answer.
<awe> glasen, you only need enter the PIN @ boot time
<sergiusens> doanac: from the MR? in recovery it's mounted as /data/
<awe> check out the mailing list for an email from me with the subject "Preliminary SIM PIN Support"
<sergiusens> doanac: which is where we delete it
<keithzg> serguisens: Verizon already has tons of LTE coverage. In fact, the latest Nexus 7 model only supports Verizon's LTE network on 700, nothing else. Of course, my own carrier is 3G AWS only ( in Canada) and who the hell knows if the Edge will support that :P
<sergiusens> mfisch: oh, I think the make targets for the .img are full paths
<sergiusens> mfisch: something like make $OUT/recovery.img
<doanac> sergiusens: ah - now i see. +1
<sergiusens> mfisch: let me take a look
<keithzg> serguisens: Err, to clarify, for the new Neuxus 7 I mean that for Verizon it only supports their LTE network on 700, not any other frequencies or methods.
<guillermo> greetings.
<Guest23634> so we arent able to access adb root on production devices?
<mfisch> sergiusens: there's a target called recoveryimage
<mfisch> but I'm missing a file needed to build it I think
<janimo> w-flo, thanks. In my case /data is mounted though.  I have no UI yet. I'll look into it some more tomorrow
<Joe_B> What's the current status of the docked experience for the Nexus 4?  Is there a youtube demo?
<joeb> hi all
<joeb> how is the progress for the ubuntu-touch for a galaxies s3
<popey> sergiusens: (sorry for the delay) with the new image based update are you expecting there to be no swap?
<popey> KiB Mem:   1916236 total,   809496 used,  1106740 free,     8476 buffers
<popey> KiB Swap:        0 total,        0 used,        0 free,   538852 cached
<sergiusens> popey: so that's more a question for stgraber :-)
<popey> also.. sensorservice still ends up spinng
<popey>   628 system    20   0  8056 1612 1252 S  98.4  0.1   1:40.77 sensorservice
<popey> (unrelated of course)
<popey> sergiusens: we also seem to have lost /var/log/installer/media-info ?
<popey> i.e. how can I know what version of image I have?
<sergiusens> popey: yup, doanac I think raised a bug for that too
<sergiusens> popey: but that's also part of the image itself :-)
<slangasek> sergiusens: hey, so is lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change the branch I should be watching for system-image support? :)
<sergiusens> slangasek: no, just watch https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/revision-ub/+merge/177656
<sergiusens> speaking of which
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok!
<sergiusens> is there anyone from the daily release team around?
<slangasek> is that didrocks, or some other "daily release" team?
<nexwave-mat> quick question, if I build ubuntu touch for a device with latest sync/tools is it going to be a new container build (IE: Ubuntu boot, then android)?
<sergiusens> slangasek: yeah someone in his team
<sergiusens> slangasek: I can't trigger releases
<popey> sergiusens: i just did --revision 0, and my mako is sat at the google logo, has been for some minutes now
<slangasek> nexwave-mat: I haven't done it, but TTBOMK when you port you're only building the per-device image; so by inference, if the current tools work at all, yes they're building for the current container approach :)
<sergiusens> popey: hmmm... go back to recovery and check /cache/recovery/last_log
<slangasek> sergiusens: yeah, didrocks should be here shortly
<sergiusens> slangasek: can you tell him to daily release phablet-tools please if you see him?
<slangasek> sergiusens: certainly
<popey> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5930471/
<sergiusens> popey: as far as I can say the correct image was at least flashed
 * popey reboots
<slangasek> sergiusens: message relayed
<sergiusens> thanks
<w-flo> nexwave-mat, the android_build repo has some code that downloads and uses an ubuntu initramfs that will boot ubuntu instead of android.. so probably yes.
<joeb> anyone ?
<joeb> can i put ubuntu touch on my sgs3 ?
<w-flo> joeb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<joeb> yes
<joeb> mine isn't orange like the others
<joeb> its solid black
<joeb> is that good ?
<w-flo> oh, the SGS3 maintainer just forgot the wikipedia link I guess
<w-flo> click the "i9300" link next to it
<joeb> its a d2vw
<joeb> its verizon
<joeb> VZ SGSIII d2vzw
<joeb> that one
<w-flo> oh. not sure then, if it is exactly the same hardware as SGS3 it should work..
<slangasek> the carrier-branded ones are not always the same hardware
<slangasek> and as you can sometimes brick them in the process, you really ought to get confirmation that the model uses the same build
<Joe_B> joeb, even if the flash does work cdma is a work in progress, so you won't be able to use it as a phone at the moment.
<joeb> coo
<joeb> thats all i wanted to know
<joeb> how are gsm phones
<joeb> do they fully work ?
<Joe_B> The officially supported devices are the nexus devices.  You can find info about what works and what does not for different phones here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> popey: is it back?
<slangasek> sergiusens: phablet-tools published to -proposed
<lurker> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2013-07-31
<popey> hi
<savedjuli> hi
<X-Droid> hello ubuntu touch
<RobbyF> hello
<plars> seeing lots of =========== WLAN placed in RESET ======== in the dmesg on the latest build, and having a lot of protocol faults from adb when trying to wait for the network to come up
<plars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931417/
<murgero> hey guys!
<murgero> Anyone online?
<murgero> okay then...
<AskUbuntu> Could there be a graphics card in an ubuntu touch dock | http://askubuntu.com/q/326823
<stife> does ubuntu only work on Nexus Devices?
<RAOF> stife: No; see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<stife> thanks RAOF, one last question is the OS/ROM the same or different for each device?
<RAOF> Kinda both.
<RAOF> You need a different base for each device, because they need different kernel drivers etc.
<RAOF> But above that, it's the same.
<RAOF> Although having said that, I really mean "yes, just like Android"
<stife> Alright, thanks, i'll see what i can do on my device.
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> tvoss_, good morning, do you have a moment to talk about avoiding S3 when playing back audio?
<tvoss_> diwic, sure, shoot :)
<diwic> tvoss_, maybe you saw my email a day ago or two, but long story short, we're trying to move over to use PulseAudio instead of Audioflinger,
<diwic> tvoss_, and my problem is that the system goes to S3 while audio is playing back
<diwic> tvoss_, and people said you were the right one to ask
<diwic> tvoss_, so the question is, how is this prevented in the best way?
<diwic> tvoss__, how much did you miss?
<tvoss__> diwic, most, the network is kinda flaky here :)
<diwic> <diwic> tvoss_, maybe you saw my email a day ago or two, but long story short, we're trying to move over to use PulseAudio instead of Audioflinger,
<diwic> <diwic> tvoss_, and my problem is that the system goes to S3 while audio is playing back
<diwic> <diwic> tvoss_, so the question is, how is this prevented in the best way?
 * ogra_ grins about bug 1206690 and bug 1206688
<ubot5> bug 1206690 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "lubuntu ubiquity slideshow should provide OEM slideshow to show at OEM config stage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206690
<ubot5> bug 1206688 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity shouldn't have a slideshow if OEM mode is selected" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206688
<ogra_> oh, xnox fixed the title, sad :)
<tvoss__> diwic, I would think that AudioFlinger acquires a wake-lock somewhere, we would need to look through the source code of audioflinger and see which one
<tvoss__> diwic, I would think pulse then needs a patch to acquire the lock, too
<diwic> tvoss__, That's my understanding too. There was some question about whether PulseAudio was the proper place to do this, which is why I was supposed to ask you, because you got all the arcitecture in your head, or something :-)
<diwic> tvoss__, but it probably *is* the right place to do things. I mean, if people start using alternate audio stacks (JACK for pro audio etc) then they need to take the wakelock manually too
<tvoss__> diwic, yup, that's true. I would need to look through the code and see which wakelock is acquired. In general, though: having it in a service like pulse is ok, just apps and wakelocks is something we should avoid
<diwic> tvoss__, I can look through AudioFlinger too - but are we supposed to do the same, or talk to powerd?
<tvoss__> diwic, powerd is the component executing policy, but the services are fine to acquire wake locks
<diwic> tvoss__, so I should talk to the kernel's wake lock API rather than powerd?
<Debolaz> Has there been any discussion about porting Touch to S4? *Hopefull eyes*
<tvoss__> diwic, I will talk with the phonedation guys, let me quickly find them :) we are on a sprint today
<diwic> tvoss__, ok, thanks, JFTR, which people are you referring to in particular? I'm on the phonedation daily standup myself.
<asac> hmm
<asac> 10:06 < asac> phablet-flash is awful
<asac> 10:06 < asac> connected maguro and getting
<asac> 10:06 < asac>  phablet-flash
<asac> 10:06 < asac> Device detected as
<asac> 10:06 < asac> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<asac> 10:06 < asac> When working on flipped images, detection does not work and would require -d
<asac> 10:06 < asac> i know that it worked onflipped images
<asac> 10:07 < asac> a) can we remove that outdateed 'doesnt work on flipped" message
<asac> 10:07 < asac> b) can you help me?
<asac> 10:07 < asac> ogra_: sergiusens: ^^
<asac> 10:09 < asac> usb info is fine:
<asac> 10:09 < asac> [48898.588802] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=18d1, idProduct=d002
<asac> 10:09 < asac> [48898.588814] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
<asac> 10:09 < asac> [48898.588821] usb 1-1.2: Product: Galaxy Nexus
<asac> (not sure if it came through
<asac> )
<ogra_> asac, the udev rule broke (for whatever reason)
<ogra_> adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> then try again it should be detected
<asac> ogra_: same problem
 * popey hands asac http://paste.ubuntu.com
<asac> popey: com'on
<asac> :)
<asac> there was not much going on here :)
<ogra_> asac, for the logs :P
<ogra_> not because of the paste
<ogra_> asac, can we have a console log ?
<ogra_> also what state is the device in when it complains ? recovery, normal boot, bootloader screen ?
<bfiller> ogra_: can we respin an image that has qtubuntu 0.52+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1 in it? it's needed to make autopilot pass for webbrowser
<ogra_> bfiller, if you can convince didrocks  to have daily release running eralier (else the normal cron build starts in 2h)
<ogra_> *earlier
<bfiller> ogra_: that package got released already I think, just didn't make it into image
<ogra_> bfiller, the buildd is occupied as well, not sure how long the current build will still run
<didrocks> yeah, that one is already in the release pocket
<didrocks> so ogra_ can run it manually
<ogra_> didrocks, but i'll miss the rest of daily-release
<didrocks> (5 hours ago actually)
<didrocks> ogra_: right, you can just run 2 of them
<didrocks> the manual one
<didrocks> and then the cronned one
<ogra_> i thought i was supposed to wait to make sure all of them get in
<didrocks> ogra_: well, it will be the first image of the day, then, you will have another one
<ogra_> didrocks, bfiller, well, i cant ... there is an ubuntu desktop build running
<didrocks> what is pushed to distro is coherent
<ogra_> and livefs builds arent stoppable
<didrocks> ogra_: so, how this is related to daily release then?
<didrocks> as you wanted to move it back from 2 hours
<didrocks> which was 20 minutes from now
<ogra_> (well, they are with IS intervention)
<bfiller> ogra_: fine with waiting till next build if it happens today, thought the build happened already
<ogra_> didrocks, i moved it 2h forward on your request
<didrocks> ogra_: right, but if it started 2h ago, it will be blocked right now?
<didrocks> as we have the desktop build in progress?
<ogra_> it would be done :)
 * didrocks puzzled, the desktop build isn't before?
<ogra_> there is a gap before desktop and one after desktop+server+core ... which usually run in order
<didrocks> ok, makes more sense
<ogra_> so i can have touch before or after this
<didrocks> anyway, if you want to manual publishing at 3am for packaging change, I'm happy with running the iso build beforehand :)
<ogra_> with the work of the release team last week this will all get better soon
<asac> ogra_: which console log?
<asac> debvice or laptop?
<ogra_> laptop ould be a start
<ogra_> *would
<ogra_> just copy paste the terminal output
<ogra_> does adb see the device ?
<asac> ogra_: i can do adb shell
<asac> if thats what you mean
<ogra_> and what mode is the device in ?
<ogra_> recovery, normal boot ?
<asac> ogra_: not booted ... battery
<asac> charge
<ogra_> and you can adb shell ?
<asac> sure i can
<asac> i always can do it there
<ogra_> thats weird
<asac> once the battery icon is there i can do it
<asac> that said, it will uncharge
<asac> e..g maguro is never off
<ogra_> well, thats surely not a state we support
<ogra_> i wasnt even aware you can adb in that state since it forcefully gets stopped if it is in the charger mode
<asac> but i cannot boot it
<ogra_> because you drained it to 0 ?
<asac> ogra_: sure... but its charging for 15 minutes now
<ogra_> if there is still power in the battery, do a proper reset (remove battery and cable) and boot :) *after* you booted, re-=attach the cable
<ogra_> thats an android problem we dont have a solution for yet ... i would actually like to rip out that shit completely
<asac> hmm ... let me wait a few more minutes to get it charged a bi tmore
<ogra_> the android initd has  an app called charger ... that causes the boot to lock as soon as  it detects that a cable is attached
<ogra_> getting out of that state is horridly hard on all devices
<asac> :(
<asac> ok let me try in five
<ogra_> i was planning to do a  more proper implementation in the ubuntu initrd once we have a way to use the display
<ogra_> and rip out that stuff on the android side where we can
<asac> +1
<asac> can we have an ubuntu branded battery charge animation?
<ogra_> (might be that it is hardcoded in the bootloader on some devices, there we wont be able though)
<ogra_> if we can display something on the framebuffer from initrd (which we cant yet) we can have everything you want :)
<ogra_> (the missing diaply support moved the issue down on the TODO)
<asac> so maguro does this animation in the bootloader? i dont think so because i can adb shell into it
<asac> while it shows it
<ogra_> bug 1204630 is related btw
<ubot5> bug 1204630 in touch-preview-images "Maguro fails to boot after command-line shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204630
<ogra_> asac, no, it does it in the initrd
<ogra_> there is an app /sbin/charger
<ogra_> you should see it running
<ogra_> it inhibits the boot and shows the animation
<ogra_> (btw, replacing the animation of this one should be easy ... but that wont fix the horrid user experience)
<asac> ogra_: if i install a new kernel it was just installing the .deb?
<ogra_> no, you need to manually run flash-touch-kernel with the path to the kernel
<ogra_> let me fix that so it gets auto installed :)
<ogra_> fix uploaded :)
<asac> ogra_: so i unpack the deb
<asac> copy the vmlinuz over
<asac> and use flash-touch-kernel?
<ogra_> why so complicated
<ogra_> dpkg -i the deb
<asac> kk
<ogra_> flash-touch-kernel /boot/vmlinuz-$balh
<ogra_> *blah even
<ogra_> (whatever the version is)
<ogra_> my fix will call that last one automatically from next image build on
<ogra_> so in the future dpkg -i will suffice
<asac> ogra_: i want to kill dpkg and apt as you know :)
<asac> guess will take 3 more weeks though :)
<asac> j.k.
<asac> guess not for october
<ogra_> asac, well, but as long as we use it ... it was a cp and three chanrs to change to add support :)
<asac> ogra_: dpkg -i doesnt work
<ogra_> i had it on my TODO anyway ...
<asac> so thats stupid
<asac> i will just do the unpoacking
<ogra_> why wouldnt dpkg -i work ?
<asac> it wants to update initramfs etc.
<ogra_> and ?
<ogra_> let it
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932050/
<asac> all crapware
<asac> let me unpack and just do it without that tech
<ogra_> asac, that looks like some more serious issue
<ogra_> i.e. like something is wrong with your filesystem
<asac> not sure
<asac> i could copyu manyally to /boot
<asac> and flash
 * asac happy
<asac> let me reboot
<ogra_> well
 * didrocks can see asac happy
<ogra_> dpkg -i should still work
<ogra_> is any of your disks readonly due to a fs error ?
<asac> ogra_: dunno ... i can copy to /boot
<asac> isnt that the main partition>
 * asac waits for reboot to finish
<ogra_> pastebin the output of mount
<asac> let me waittill the system comes up
<ogra_> that looks like your flash is borked or some such
<asac> (if it comes up )
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932062/
<asac> thtas state without finishing boot
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day! :-D
<ogra_> hmm, looks all fine
<asac> it doenst come up :(
<ogra_> weird
<asac> apw: can you gen a new kernel with the mem=! option?
<asac> i think the one you uploaded is not compatible anymore
<ogra_> asac, where does it hang ?
<asac> [   94.383422] PVR_K:(Error): BridgedDispatchKM: Initialisation failed.  Driver unusable. [4783, /home/apw/build/ubuntu-saucy/ubuntu-saucy/drivers/gpu/pvr/bridged_pvr_bridge.c]
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<ogra_> do yoou have adb to debug ?
<asac> Google on screen
<asac> yes i am in
<asac> see above
<asac> i use http://people.canonical.com/~apw/maguro-saucy/
<asac> but didnt change boot args
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure thats not just a symptom
<ogra_> check with /system/bin/logcat -d ...
<asac> ogra_: should i try to reflash?
<ogra_> do you see a lot of sensorservice messages ?
<asac> ogra_: where would i see those?
<ogra_> in the logcat
<asac> ogra_: note: i am still on 26th image
<asac> or wait
<asac> le tme really reflash fresh
<asac> who knows what ChickenCutlass did
<ogra_> cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra_> :)
<asac> (he installed the image i have on it now)
<asac> cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<asac> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130726.1)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> so you are on 26th
<popey> stgraber: the image based update is missing /var/log/installer/media-info - is that intentional? want a bug filed?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, ogra_  what did I do?
<asac> ogra_: logcat is not avail on ubuntu root
<ogra_> popey, i think davmor2 filed one yesterday
<asac> ChickenCutlass: ignore :)
<ogra_> asac, huh ?
<asac> ChickenCutlass: you instlaled my current install... and that is not busted
<ogra_> asac, copy paste the command i gave you
<ogra_> it definitely is there
<ogra_> else something else is seriously broken
<asac> ogra_: which command?
<asac> oh nevermind
<ogra_> <ogra_> well, i'm not sure thats not just a symptom
<ogra_> <ogra_> check with /system/bin/logcat -d ...
<ogra_> it isnt in $PATH, but it is there
<asac> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932080/
<asac> i realy think the dpkg -i just trashed my initrd
<asac> or something
<asac> let me do a fresh flash
<asac> who kinows what this failing dpkg -i did to my thing
<ogra_> it shouldnt do any harm
<asac> wlel. i tworked
<asac> i flashed the kernel from apw (which workd 1-2 weeks ago)
<asac> now i have what you see in paste
<ogra_> asac, yeah, thats the kernel
<ogra_> definitely
<ogra_> if the initrd would be broken you wouldnt be in a full filesystem with adb
<asac> ogra_: did we change the kernel for maguro at all?
<ogra_> it would stop on boot and give you a busybox shell (like on x86)
<asac> in last 2-3 weeks?
<ogra_> i dont think we did, let me check -changes
<asac> ogra_: it is at googlke prompt and i can  adbh shell
<asac> apw: help :)
<asac> wait ... let me really reflash
<ogra_> 22h was the last upload
<asac> i believe its all busted because of drainage to zero or something
<ogra_> right, the google prompt just shows that surfaceflinger cant start
<asac> ogra_: of maguro? but we dont have ne pvr stuff?
<ogra_> and the PVR error above agrees that this is a kernel issue
<ogra_> maguro is OMAP4, we sure do
<asac> ogra_: did we get a new pvr binary or something?
<apw> asac, i will make you a more current kernel
<asac> apw: did something change on maguro that might cause incompatibilty with pvr?
<ogra_> asac, i think rsalveti updated the android bits to 4.2.2 recently
<asac> apw: thanks a bunch ... wnat to demo the mem=!300m thing to jane this afternoon
<apw> nothing changed that we know of
<ogra_> but i also think that was before the 22nd ... not sure
<asac> right
<asac> let me first do a fresh reflash
<asac> i believe ogra is to blame in general in any case :)
<asac> j.k. :)
<ogra_> yeah, i'm easy to blame ... just blame me :)
<asac> ogra_ regressed to cowboy mode :)
<asac> oki am reflashing /home/asac/Downloads/phablet-flash/ubuntu-touch/20130726.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maguro.zip
<ogra_>   * rebase to cm-10.1.2
<ogra_>     Variable GPU OC: sysfs interface to cycle through different top gpu speeds
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_>     gpu: pvr: Update to DDK 1.8@2198402
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_> from the last upload
<asac> ogra_: did that land before 26.1 ?
<ogra_> (linux-maguro)
<ogra_> that landed on the 22nd
<asac> cool
<asac> apw: so yeah i guess i need a new one
<stgraber> popey: hmm, I'm not removing that file from the standard rootfs, so I'm not sure what creates it on standard flipped
<asac> apw: so i think i want to file the bug properly now... where do i file it again? just linux?
<ogra_> stgraber, live-build
<ogra_> stgraber, it should be in the tarball as well as in the zip
<apw> asac, linux-maguro
<stgraber> ogra: yeah, so it should be in the read-only images... weird... I'll have to look at that when I'm back on Friday
<ogra_> stgraber, you dont repack the tarball beyond making it xz, right ?
<ogra_> hmm, or do you handle /var/log in a special way ?
<didrocks> stgraber: leave, run away before it's too late! :)
<ogra_> (during boot)
<stgraber> ah, yeah, that's it... /var/log is a bind-mount from writable storage
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> so you might want to copy that file over or some such
<asac> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1206835
<stgraber> I'll have to tweak that so we can still access it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206835 in linux (Ubuntu) "please add support for forceful mem=!XXXm for phablet kernels" [Undecided,New]
<popey> stgraber: also, no swap on the new image based updates, but I believe you know about that?
<stgraber> popey: yeah, no swap is known
<popey> k
<ogra_> stgraber, i could put the file elsewhere ... but i konw ubuntu-bug and whoopsie use it ... so a link would be required at least
 * popey gets bitten by bug 1190792
<ubot5> bug 1190792 in touch-preview-images "ueventd in a busy loop on container-flipped image" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190792
<stgraber> right, moving it would be a problem
<ogra_> popey, try adding a "sleep 3" to /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf ... right above the lxc-wait
<asac> apw: will be back in 20-30min
<asac> etc.
<asac> thanks for your help
<ogra_> i'll upload that today wit a bunch of changes needed for galxy S2 support
<popey> ogra_: this is on a device i flash every day so that won't help really
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, but a link seems easier than having to copy it around , i can ship it as /etc/media-info for example
<ogra_> popey, well, tomorrows image will have the sleep
<popey> great!
<ogra_> just to prevent you from running into it today :)
<apw> asac, kernel update in http://people.canonical.com/~apw/maguro-saucy/
<ogra_> apw, i need some kernel cmdline advice ... the SGS2 (galaxy S2)  i'm just trying to port to has hardcoded teh cmdline in ATAGs .in the bootloader ... it uses console=ram there which makes upstart fall over, the kernel options i see only seem to allow to prepend to the hardcoded cmdline ....
<ogra_> do you know a way how to append to it ?
<ogra_> i can boot fine if i force it to ignore the ATAG line but then i need to hardcode it in the kernel binary (there is a hw seriall that i need from the atags though)
<ogra_> which in turn breaks recovery mode ... which gets another option prepended when active
<apw> ogra_, kernel command line processing is completely boot loader specific really ... right?
<apw> ogra_, and you are saying it is appending something bad and that is out of your control ?
<ogra_> well, kernel cmdline is hardcoded in the unchangeable part of the bootloader
<ogra_> and the normal samsung devices dont use an actual boot.img like we know it
<apw> you said you could prepend to it?
<ogra_> so i cant change it there
<ogra_> if i set the kernel option to prepend to it, the hardcoded one from the kernel gets prepended, yes
<ogra_> but that still leaves me with console=ram as the last console= arg
<ogra_> i need a way to keep the ATAG cmdline and to append a new console=tty1 or so
<apw> you can add what you want on the front, but end up with fix stuff shoved on the end, and you need some of it
<apw> but not all of it ?
<ogra_> i just need a console= at the end
<apw> right which is impossible with your bootloader as i understand it
<ogra_> the rest should come from the ATAGs (which dynamically changes if oyu press the key combo for recovery for examlple)
<apw> can you send me a full command line with something prepended
<ogra_> right
<apw> and mark in it with | where the split is
<apw> and i'll see what we can do
<apw> i may be able to offer you a like console=NOMORECONSOLES which stops later ones working or something
<ogra_> that will take a while, since i cant really boot (need to create a kernel with the right hardcoded cmdline runes to pick it out of the initrd shell)
<apw> ogra_, well type a sample you can make it up ... i want to see what want the command line to look like
<ogra_> note that this is a community port btw ... we dont have the kernel in kernel.u.c
<apw> ogra_, and a simulation of how it looks as close as you would get it with the bootloader adding extra junk
<apw> ogra_, then i would need to know where the kernel is as well
<ogra_> apw, like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932151/ ?
<apw> ogra_, so can we add multiple things at the front, say console=tty1 console=STOP
<ogra_> the kernel tree is on github afaik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100
<ogra_> apw, that should be possible
<ogra_>  <project name="Ubuntu-i9100/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412" path="kernel/samsung/smdk4412" remote="github" />
<ogra_> (from the xml entry)
<apw> ogra_, so then what i would so is mod the console handler to lock the console list so the next one cannot add
<ogra_> yeah, that sounds like it could work
<asac> apw: rock on ... let me try
<ogra_> apw, ah, found it https://github.com/Ubuntu-i9100/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412
<asac> ogra_: abootimg -u $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) -c 'mem=!386m'
<asac> gives me bad config entry
<ogra_> apw, what i dont get is why the CONFIG_CMDLINE_EXTEND can only prepend ...
<ogra_> is there any technical reason for that ?
<asac> abootimg -u $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) -c 'mem=!386m'
<asac> ogra_: wasnt that the way to set it?>
<ogra_> asac, close :)
<ogra_> abootimg -u $(find /dev -name boot|head -1) -c 'cmdline=mem=!386m'
<asac> aye :)
<asac> me goes for 300m
<ogra_> brave
<asac> guess 250m would be even cooler for demo
<asac> 128m :)
<ogra_> well, luckily we wont go for such low specs
<apw> ogra_, what is this tag command line, where is it getting it from i wonder
<asac> when will we kill swap?
<asac> ogra_: can you just do it?
<ogra_> apw, bootloader in ROM
<asac> or when will we do it?
<ogra_> asac, with the readonly images i belive
 * apw reminds people that turning off swap has negative ramification when we are close to running out of memory
<apw> you need to be very very careful around the no-memory boundary if you have no swap
<apw> swap is more than a buffer space it also allows the kernel to pemptivly make more memory throwawayable
<ogra_> apw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932193/
<apw> which make it more likely to survive when there is none
<ogra_> thats s/proc/last_kmsg 9from several boots, it doesnt seem to flush it)
<ogra_> (scroll to the bottom)
<apw> ogra_, so there is no technical reason that this is append only, that is just what the code does
<ogra_> samsung uses a weird three stage bootloader
<apw> though doing anything other than appending is much much harder
<ogra_> "Welcome to Samsung Primitive Bootloader."
<apw> as you have nowhere to handle the bits
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well appending instead of prepending would be totally enough
<ogra_> the ATAGs can dynamically change based on what buttons on the phone you press
<ogra_> currently i can only get it to boot by copying the full atag cmdline into the kernel ... but that breaks i.e. recovery mode
<apw> yep
<apw> ogra_, so what kernel base is this heap
<ogra_> because the dynamic bit is missing
<apw> oh god 3.0
<apw> this isn't a kernel
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# uname -a
<ogra_> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.0.64-CM-g27bbb67-dirty #10 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 30 12:45:16 CEST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ogra_> .64
<ogra_> :)
<kalikiana> bah, I'm making an alias "killall adb; adb" now
<kalikiana> it's so annoying to keep running into random errors
<ogra_> kalikiana, make sure to file bugs :)
<kalikiana> ogra_: I did. aside from the fact it's so glaringly obvious
<asac> wow our 26 image is really not working well :)
<ogra_> really ?
<asac> yeah taking photos dont save the pics on the disk
 * ogra_ guesses most people use --pendind anyway 
<asac> ogra_: btw, we have to kill that option or randomly rename it
<ogra_> *pending
<asac> because we want the majority of folks to not use --pending
<asac> but not now :)_
<ogra_> we surely want the option to verify th epending image
<asac> the idea is that not having something in our published image creates back pressure
<asac> ogra_: we want an option
<ogra_> its not our fault if people use it
<asac> but since everybody is using that weshould raname it
<asac> regularly :)
<ogra_> how would that change anything
<ogra_> people will just use it with the new name
<asac> ogra_: can we at least not have --pending documented?
<asac> on the wiki?
<asac> hide it from --help?
<ogra_> convince them to not always need the latest and greatest :)
<asac> or make it an env? GANGNAM_STYLE=true phablet-flash :)
<ogra_> see the mailing list, people complain and are confused about not getting the last from cdimage by default
<popey> change --pending to --broken-crack
<asac> i think thats fine. just explain to them that it doesnt pass our rising, but still pretty low quality bar
<ogra_> heh
<asac> i really want GANGNAME_STYLE :)
<asac> or --cowboys-for-the-world
<asac> OGRA_STYLE
<popey> hah
<ogra_> --pending-and-i-know-this-has-not-been-tested-yet-i-will-olnly-file-bugs-that-are-valid
<popey> </bikeshed>
<asac> aye
 * ogra_ votes for that ^^
<popey> me too
<asac> ack
<asac> do it
<asac> with typos plz :)
<popey> although I'd spell olnly as "only" ☻
<ogra_> and no tab complettion allowed :)
<popey> hah
<asac> --penidng-...
<cjwatson> I would just hide it from --help if I were you
<asac> and from wiki for sure
<ogra_> after all that will just raisee the noise though
<cjwatson> There isn't much point embarking on an arms race
<ogra_> more people will ask on the ML then
<popey> change the parameter each day
<ogra_> i would just leave it as is
<asac> sure. just remove doc
<asac> and dont hand it out to everyone
<ogra_> no
<cjwatson> Compare the "hidden" URLs that we use during pre-publication of images just before release
<ogra_> just leave it as is :)
<cjwatson> We know a bunch of people know where they are - but honestly, it doesn't matter that much
<popey> yeah, nature finds a way
<ogra_> else you will have a thread about "how do i get the latest image" once a week on the ML
<cjwatson> So we just learned to be relaxed about it
<asac> "latest image is what you get with phablet-flash" is the answer
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> asac, no, it isnt ... "i want to test feature XY that got in yesterday, but phablet-flash only gets me something from last week, should i file a bug ?"
<asac> ogra_: "feature XY didnt make it throug our gate, sorry"
<ogra_> thats what we have on the ML a lot
<ogra_> dropping the option from help will just increase that noise
<cjwatson> ogra_: And the solution to that is not to let current get so far behind pending
<cjwatson> It's just straight technical debt
<asac> exactly
<ogra_> cjwatson, exactly
<ogra_> so lets fix the cause, not the symptom :)
<ogra_> btw, seems slangasek respun the images and didnt notify QA ... the tests still need a lot of handholding
<ogra_> so nothing passed since nobody resterted the broken ones
<cjwatson> Surely QA are autonotified
<cjwatson> At least the automatic tests
<ogra_> i'm not sure
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> If automatic QA is relying on images appearing at a particular time then that's a problem
<ogra_> but they need someone watching them through the whole process
<cjwatson> Not so automatic then :)
<ogra_> since they fequently just hang or dont even start
<ogra_> *frequently
<asac> ogra_: you are supposed to poke jcollado to rekick failed jobs
<asac> (like everyone)
<ogra_> well, semi automatic, but racy and crashy
<ogra_> asac, sorr, not at 4am
<ogra_> i have to sleep sometimes :P
<cjwatson> Spot the signs of a project relying on heroism ...
<ogra_> asac, if someone does a re-spin at night he needs to notify QA to watch the test run :)
<ogra_> i guess i should write a mail :)
<cjwatson> QA might not be around either depending on the time.  I expect they need to sleep too
<ogra_> they get up at 4pm every day :P
<cjwatson> Perhaps it'd be better to say that if we have multiple image builds per day then maybe only one of them gets fully tested
<ogra_> if someone sleeps that long they surely can work later ... (... americans....)
<asac> we need to scale up and fix fix fix stuff
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, yeah, known to everyone ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, the regular one usually gets tested
<asac> ogra_: do you have maguro?
<ogra_> and the broken respin clearly shows we still have a long way to go
<asac> can you check if taking a photo saves that in /home/phablet/Pictures for you?
<asac> i tried 26.1 and --pending
<asac> both seem to have that issue
<ogra_> asac, works, let me check which image i have here
<popey> image20130731_0001.jpg
<popey> works here
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130731)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> 20130725.1
<ogra_> asac, is your disk full ?
<ogra_> (that would also explain the initramfs issues you saw)
<stgraber> ogra_: ah yeah, that'd be easier
<ogra_> stgraber, great, i'll ship it there then and put the linnk in place during build, you can do the same from initrd then
<asac> ogra_: dont think so
<asac> /dev/mmcblk0p12  13975888 1499432  12476456  11% /
<asac> /dev/mmcblk0p12  13975888 1499432  12476456  11% /data
<ogra_> yeah. looks fine
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> it doesnt save images
<asac> even without hacking mem=...
<asac> what i observe on maguro:
<asac> 1. start camera app
<ogra_> can you touch a file in /home/phablet/Pictures ?
<asac> 2. see what the camera sees live (good)
<asac> 3. take photo
<asac> 4. photo slides down and in background i see the moving picture
<asac> 5., aftrer slide is done it shows the pic taken
<asac> and not the live picture (e.g. video style)
<asac>  /home/phablet/pictures -> empy
<ogra_> well, the camera stores the raw image in ram afaik
<ogra_> its a capital P
<asac> i know
<ogra_> k
<asac> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ touch Pictures/asda
<asac> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> hmm, seems fine
 * ogra_ syncs the last images to test here 
<asac> as i said... doesnt matter whether i poke mem or not
<asac> doesnt work
<asac> ogra_: had the same issue with 26.1 and --pending from 5 minutes ago
<ogra_> it definitely works on my installed image
<ogra_> but thats 25.1
<asac> yeah
<popey> i tested fine on mako
<asac> ogra_: is that still somewhere so i can use it for demo>
<ogra_> gimme 30min torsync
<asac> popey: mako is different yes
<ogra_> *to rsync
<popey> kk
<asac> ogra_: 30 minutes
<asac> ?
<ogra_> 2Mbit :)
<asac> it takes like 3 minutes to download this stuff on decent bandwidth
<asac> omg
<ogra_> thats the poit, decent :)
<asac> kill that contract, get 30 or 100
<asac> with 6m up
<ogra_> not contract realted
<asac> MOVE to an area with proper infrastructuure
<ogra_> the wiring doesnt allow more
<ogra_> i wish i could move :P
<asac> file a complain with the human rights court in kassel :)
<ogra_> haha
<asac> its cruel
<ogra_> its the wiring on my property
<asac> just put a cable overland
<asac> overground
<ogra_> replacing the wiring from the street to the house is needed ... the wires are from 1960something
<asac> :)
<asac> right. you just take a cable, go to the street and tell them to connect that
<ogra_> i'm not american, thanks :P
<asac> maybe you can rent a shared office?
<asac> and not work from home (might have other positive effects on your lifestyle and health :))
<ogra_> if you raise my salary to pay the difference :P
 * ogra_ is happy how he works ... and i'll get a new line at some point ... just not right now 
<murgero> Morning from chicago!
<asac> ogra_: you can offer ubuntu support for the office :)
<asac> then you get if for free
<ogra_> great, and become the support bitch
<ogra_> awesome idea
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> :)
<murgero> Woah guys lets calm down a bit lol
<murgero> how is everyone?
<ogra_> murgero, great, no worries
<ogra_> we're just joking
<murgero> I figured lmao
<asac> ogra_: where can i get 25.1 ?
<davmor2> ogra_: you can't be anybody else support bitch you are already mine, now how are the images today support ;)   /me runs and hides :)
<asac> man we have really sucky retention
<ogra_> asac, i think popey keeps a mirror
<asac> yoiu cannot really work that way
<asac> popey: :)
<asac> gimme secret url
<murgero> Wow
<asac> ogra_: ho do i install a special image
<asac> ?
<asac> popey: /msg
<ogra_> i would do it manually :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Apps don't recognize Ubuntu MultiTouch, utouch | http://askubuntu.com/q/326911
<davmor2> ogra_: of course he has a mirror how do you expect him to shave without one ;)
<ogra_> but i always install manually anyway
<asac> ogra_: we still dont support phablet-flash -i URL ?
<murgero> I shave without a mirror all the time.
<ogra_> davmor2, he does shave ? i thought he has little critters in a box that chew off the hair
<popey> asac: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<murgero> Manual install is usually safer isnt it?
<asac> ogra_: anyway. i think i can handle puttings tuff to autodeploy
<asac> ogra_: so i just take the zip and push it to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip and reboot?
<ogra_> murgero, not really, if you need additional setup or so the tools usually do better
<murgero> Ah gotcha
<ogra_> asac, right, first the armel+subarch.zip, then the armhf.zip
<murgero> asac: You also need to flash it lmao
<murgero> asac: but yes
<asac> ogra_: two reboots?
<ogra_> asac, and reboot in the middle
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: is there a "reboot command" that auto goes into recovery?
<ogra_> adb reboot recovery
<asac> ok so i do that
<ogra_> but the zip will try to boot normally
<murgero> ttyl guys!
<asac> after pushing to autodeploy
<ogra_> so youo need to pull the battery before armhf
<asac> hell
<ogra_> or use sideload or something
<ogra_> to load then in succession in the same session
<ogra_> i always found pulling the battery easiest
<asac> i have no idea what i shall do
<asac> its not possible for me
<asac> can we add phablet-flash support?
<asac> ok me tries ... starts pushing latest maguro.zip as autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> i guess there is phablet-flash support as long as you have the imgs on cdimage
<asac> and reboot into recovery
<ogra_> cjwatson, whould elmo cry if we kept touch images for a week ?
<asac> i guess i will just go to chicken
<w-flo> isn't there some "choose zip to flash" feature in the Ubuntu recovery?
<ogra_> we should probably just change it there
<ogra_> asac, well, your start was fine :)
<asac> i dont know
<asac> its far too complicated
<asac> i will have chicken do it
<ogra_> its two commands
 * ogra_ thinks mgmt doesnt do any good to asac's coding skills :P
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, !
<ogra_> good to see you here
<asac> it must be super easy to go back and forward
<asac> for images
<asac> locally
<asac> cdimage
 * ogra_ is just working on making flipped ikmmages work on the SGS2
<asac> popey url
<MaxWallstedt> Thanks, thought I'd check it out
<asac> from everywhere
<asac> thats our whole strategy of bisecting
<asac> to figure where we regressed etc.,
<asac> anyway :)
 * asac goes back to normal mode
<ogra_> asac, well, it will become easier once we have system images
<popey> asac: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/
<ogra_> i wouldnt invest to much time into the current setup, since the world will completely change again soon
<asac> ogra_: i just dont get why folks didnt add it from day one :)
<asac> it feels so obvious that folks want to install stuff etc.
<ogra_> asac, heh, because they needed to make the HW work first
<asac> popey: yeah ... was saying that phablet-flash should support installing easily from everywhere
<ogra_> then we needed to flip the container model
<asac> your URL, cdimage, local stuff
<popey> oh
<ogra_> now we need to wait for all bits going through logind
<ogra_> and *then* we can switch
<asac> ogra_: well, that doesnt explain why folks didnt just do it... feels like zero work: yuou start with installing from specific locations
<ogra_> it simply needs some preparation
<asac> then you add --current and --pending tracking
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! I just re-ran the apps stack, so it should be published soon
<cjwatson> ogra_: We should have adequate space; I'm happy to up the limit
<ogra_> oh
<sil2100> bfiller: sorry for the lag
<ogra_> asac, i thought you meant system images from the start
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> cjwatson, please do it then :) (i would have to dig where it is set nowadays)
<asac> nevermind :)
<asac> ChickenCutlass: i need your help
<asac> :
<asac> i will come over
<ogra_> asac, the issue with pulling arbitrary versions simply revolves around using jenkins in the beginning
<ogra_> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<ogra_> seriously not that hard :)
<slangasek> ogra_: well, yes, I didn't notify QA, didn't know that was expected
<ogra_> slangasek, right, i'm writing a mail
<ogra_> though there is hope the automated tests will simply run automated (and restart themselves on hang) at some point
<ogra_> (or even stop hanging)
<cjwatson> ogra_,asac: Done.  https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu-cdimage/revision/1325
<ogra_> cjwatson, aweesome, thanks !
 * ogra_ cant belive there is still an ubuntu-mid entry ... funny
<cjwatson> *shrug* I tend not to delete stuff; it's not a major cognitive load, and it's surprising how much I need to refer to how things used to be
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> i doubt you could build them though
<ogra_> they were closely tied to lpia iirc
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, do you have any deeper knowledge of the SGS2 bootloader ? fro flipped container images i need to get rid of the console=ram on the cmdline ... this seem to come from ATAGs in the bootloader
<davmor2> ogra_: to save me the annoyance of digging through all the back logs on the server, what bug did I file that you were telling popey about?
<ogra_> (someone from our kernel team is just looking into a patch to do it from the kernel ... but if you know a way to modify the ATAGs that wouldnt be needed)
<ogra_> davmor2, dunno, let me dig through the backlogs  on the server :P
<ogra_> davmor2, the media-info one :)
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: I'm afraid I'm of no help regarding that
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, thanks, i doubt anyone except samsung is ... but i thought i should ask :)
<asac> cjwatson: can we get a month?
<asac> who do i need to talk to to get us more disk space (if thtas the blocker)
<asac> cjwatson: thx for the quick patch btw
<cjwatson> asac: That would probably screw over the mirrors of cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> Not all of which we operate
<asac> cjwatson: hmm. maybe system-images.ubuntu.com is where we can do that?
<asac> or whatever that URL i was shown today is
<cjwatson> Our own mirrors have well over 400G free so that probably isn't a problem, but inflating cdimage by 30G+ would require discussion
<cjwatson> asac: Sure, that probably doesn't have the same mirroring constraints
<asac> cjwatson: yeah. but can we just move all our phablet images to system-images? i guess we can avoid that then
<asac> for a while
<cjwatson> Eventually, I suppose
<asac> kk
<asac> lets keep it on the radar
<asac> maybe after the system update stuff has settled
<cjwatson> I question whether a month would actually be useful though
<ogra_> we cant just move all of it to system images
<cjwatson> If you have to refer that far back then normally you're doing something wrong
<ogra_> the ports need the interim products
<cjwatson> We keep all the logs so you can see what versions different images had; that's enough for archaeology
<asac> cjwatson: well, our gates are not perfect yet. issues can go unseen for a long time
<asac> but then having a way to narrow down the regresison window is key
<cjwatson> asac: Yeah, but a month is a long time!
<ogra_> (unless we move these too)
<asac> i think its not that long :)
<asac> its just better be safe
<cjwatson> Think what state our images were in a month ago
<asac> and disk is checap
<cjwatson> Do you really care about investigating anything that old? :)
<asac> while developers are precious
<asac> cjwatson: if i see a bug which someone says we havent had before
<ogra_> asac, the datacenter doesnt use a ton of cheapo USB didks on a big HUB :P
<asac> i want to be able to find when it regressed before having developers deep dvice/debug etc.
<ogra_> disk isnt as cheap as you might think
<asac> ogra_: its still cheap
<cjwatson> asac: That's actually kind of my point.  I think having developers investigate month-old issues in something moving as fast as touch is would be a waste of time.  At that point my experience is that it's generally easier to investigate directly rather than trying to bisect.
<cjwatson> Bisection is one tool but it can be overused
<ogra_> ++
<asac> cjwatson: it might or it might not. i feel safer to have both options
 * ogra_ thinks a week is really enouogh 
<asac> ogra_: 25.1 is already close to that barrier
<ogra_> i'd rather have more buolds per day than wasting space for old cruft
<asac> two days ahead i would have 25.1 anymore
<asac> wouldnt
<cjwatson> asac: Except that the image that current points to is always kept
<ogra_> righ
<asac> i know
<ogra_> t
<asac> but the current image has a bug
<asac> that ogra doesnt see on 25.1
<asac> current is 26.1
<asac> so i download from popey now
<cjwatson> Ah right
<asac> so i have a problem that camera doesnt work for me
<asac> i would prefer to be able to find what changed
<cjwatson> Still, I worry that this is instituting policies to cope with growing technical debt, which IMO is the wrong direction
<asac> rather than asking one of our overloaded engineers to figure this
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, are you saying that we should rather be paying down the technical debt?
<asac> cjwatson: i dont think saying we just hide the technical debt would help :)
<cjwatson> I know touch is different, but I've been investigating issues of one kind or another in Ubuntu images for nine years, and I can count the times that it would have been useful to have >week-old images on the fingers of one hand
<asac> having longer history of images would help me and rick to narrow down the regression window... which might gain us 1h engineering time or 10h
<asac> we dont know
<asac> every minute is precious on our current schedule :)
<rickspencer3> asac, I'm not so sure
<rickspencer3> I think serious things usually had changed in the last day or so
<rickspencer3> or are pretty obvious that it's from "the last xorg update" for exmaple
<asac> rickspencer3: pictures not getting saved?
<asac> when did that start?
<asac> on maguro?
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: I'm concerned that having an enormous safety net of lots of old images will encourage people to use debugging techniques that I think are likely to be very inefficient over such time windows, but that look superficially attractive
<asac> do you know?
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, is that the kind of thing you are referring to?
<rickspencer3> asac, I don' t know or care, tbh
<cjwatson> Usually over that kind of window you're better off just attacking directly, *maybe* up/downgrading single packages
<rickspencer3> the *developer* might care so that they can figure out what might have gone wrong
<rickspencer3> but I am not typically going to tell them how to debug, they probably know better than me
<rickspencer3> that said, I would like to be able to quickly attribute bugs to changes so that we can revert those changes
<rickspencer3> anyway, I guess if you phablet-flash daily, you have every image locally anyway ;)
<cjwatson> But if the change is over a week old, the chances that simply reverting it would be an improvement are already getting pretty slim
<rickspencer3> cjwatson, right, I think it's more a matter of the last day
<asac> you dont know if the change was done in a component touched since then
<cjwatson> Since people will have built things on top
<asac> in some cases it is not appropriate, in others it might be
<rickspencer3> I do think it's good to have a "last known good" for demo and other purposes
<rickspencer3> sort of what we used to need alphas and such for
<davmor2> rickspencer3: no I have to knock them off from time to time E:TOOMUCHHDDSPACEUSED
<popey> +1000
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: Right, the last-known-good "current" image thing is definitely an improvement and I have no issues with that
<popey> i was demonstrating touch at OSCON last week, and frequently had the phone wedge on me
<popey> glad I had 3 devices
<rickspencer3> honestly, in my experience, if issues are seriousness for me to want a revert ...
<popey> and on more than one occasion i had to use all three devices to demo touch to someone!
<rickspencer3> the issue was introduced in the last 24 hours
<davmor2> popey: when you say wedge is it that the apps menu froze or disappeared?
<davmor2> popey: For that one I have written a bug
<popey> any one of a number of issues I am trying to reproduce and file bugs on
<popey> had the shell lock up, restart, apps lock up
<popey> luckily people were forgiving
<rickspencer3> popey, well, we are still going fast
<popey> but it's hard to say "hey, give us $775" in one breath and "look at this... *crash*" in the other
<rickspencer3> once we pull out a real "release" you'll be in good shape ;)
<popey> sure, I understand, completely, but I do like the idea of a "known good" now and then
<popey> cue rickspencer3 saying every day should be "good" ☻
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> exactly
<rickspencer3> we are getting there!
<popey> indeed
<rickspencer3> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3270/
 * popey wonders where the welcome screen gets the data for "1 photo taken today"
<rickspencer3> popey, there is a new API for htat
<rickspencer3> apps need to start feeding the API
<asac> i just dont get why you would explicitely prevent the ability to quickly narrow down the time window of when a bug was introduced ...serious or UI glitch
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1202794, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1204942 were my too latest
<asac> if it only helps us once, it was worth it
<popey> i shoved a month full of photos into ~/Pictures hoping it would find them, and it doesnt
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202794 in touch-preview-images "Maguro: Apps lens sometimes keeps scrolling" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204942 in touch-preview-images "tilt sends qmlscene rocketing to 100% cpu" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: will take a look, thanks
<asac> but well, we can talk later
<rickspencer3> asac, I think what cjwatson was saying is that capturing and storing the images is not free, or maybe not particular cheap *and*
<rickspencer3> bisecting through previous versions is not usually a very effective debugging method, so it's probably not worth the cost
<rickspencer3> so, let's rather invest that cost in things that will have more benefit
 * rickspencer3 tries not to put words in cjwatson's mouth ;)
<ogra_> as long as it are the right words ...
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> asac, i'm nearly done flashing
<davmor2> rickspencer3: I wouldn't try that cjwatson is likely to bite, honest ;)
 * ogra_ waits for the final reboot
 * rickspencer3 steps away
<ogra_> and i really cant bear that robot with rotating guts anymore ... we need our own animation one day
<rickspencer3> ogra_, a teddy bear with a chainsaw?
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> child friendly FTW !
<davmor2> ogra_: a rotating ubuntu logo
 * rickspencer3 really steps away
 * davmor2 now doesn't believe that rickspencer3 ever really steps away
<sergiusens> ogra_: we have the anim, we just need to put it there, the idea was cut a while back until image based upgrades was complete, luckily it's not a rewrite
<ogra_> great !
<cjwatson> rickspencer3: While I do have some concerns about the storage costs, I'm actually more worried about inadvertently socially-engineering developers into debugging approaches that will probably waste their time, IYSWIM
<cjwatson> It's not worth it if it helps us once but in ten other cases it causes developers to waste a couple of hours bisecting through old images when they would have been faster debugging it directly (harder and less tempting, but quicker)
<ogra_> asac, no issues with the camera app here on latest pending
<cjwatson> To clarify further: I think even fairly long-range bisection on individual components is an excellent tool, just not on full images
<ogra_> the image is in the Pictures folder as well as in the gallery app
<asac> cjwatson: developers dont need to bisect... but i can bisect and help giving developers a very good start
<popey> davmor2: confirmed 1204942
<popey> can't confirm the other
<ogra_> davmor2, are you on the latest pending image with your maguro and could you test asac's issue ?
<asac> i nour current schedule, every engineer day we can save is far more valuable than what the engineer costs
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm just installing it current what is asacs issue
<ogra_> asac, in our current schedule we block far more engineers than we unblock with the tests
<cjwatson> asac: And I'm saying that my experience is that over long enough time periods, image bisection simply generates false alleyways that engineers have to follow up
<ogra_> davmor2, asac doesnt see photos show up in /home/phablet/Pictures after taking them
<davmor2> ogra_: give me about 2 minutes robot cogs whirling currently
<ogra_> asac, which is the reason why everyone uses --pending
<cjwatson> I've been here before and largely found it to be a waste of time even if somebody else was doing the bisection for me
<cjwatson> It's a very tempting waste of time, I understand, but ...
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, no hurry ... it works fine for me with the latest image
<ogra_> asac, are you using the modified kernel in both test cases ? might be related
<apw> asac, which of the phablet systems are we going to apply this testing to ?
<davmor2> asac: I try to remember to do to things when I write a bug add the image that broke and the phone it broke on.  I tend to play on my phone fairly heavily on an evening once I knock off work, but give it a quick blast through post flash
<davmor2> s/to things/ two things
<davmor2> asac: and I flash most days
<asac> ogra_: no... tried fresh install and had the same, can try again
<ogra_> well, i cant reproduce it
<davmor2> asac, ogra_: are you both doing --wipe or not?
<asac> apw: dunno. think might change over time
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont
<asac> based on availability of devices in lab etc.
<ogra_> well, we wont change devices for 13.10
<ogra_> so you can safely say we'll test on the currently supported devices
<davmor2> asac, ogra_: I've done a --pending --flash so I'm on 20130731 I have image20130731_001.jpg in .home/phablet/Pictures
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, same here
<ogra_> i now even have 001.jpg :)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 002
<ogra_> asac, so it must be soemthing with your device or with the old phablet homedir
<ogra_> try a flash with --wipe
<ogra_> and see if that solves anything
<davmor2> ogra_, asac: and that is showing up in file manager, terminal and gallery
<apw> asac, thats not in the plan document for this work ?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: regarding your email about stagefright, you might want to talk to jhodapp, in a nutshell it will be used over gstreamer (e.g.; recording in the camera-app, which today is done using qtubuntu-media iirc)
<asac> apw: i dont know. you feel resistant to add it to mako and maguro and want me to pick one?
<asac> if so i can have serious talk where we want it
<ogra_> argh !
<ogra_> seems i broke the builds with the last change i did
 * ogra_ reverts and will re-trigger a build
<slangasek> ogra_: well, don't do that !
<davmor2> ogra_: see that's not the news I need to hear after being asked to flash my device :P
<ogra_> slangasek, breaking or re-triggering ?
<asac> ogra regressed to cowboy mode :)
<ogra_> davmor2, i broke the build process
<ogra_> not the images :)
<ogra_> no worries
<davmor2> ogra_: Phew
<ogra_> i was relying on the fact that we set FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP in all our builds ... but seems where the new code kicks in this isnt set anymore
<slangasek> ogra_: breaking :)
<slangasek> ogra_: sorry for the ambiguity
<ogra_> heh
<popey> davmor2: if you get a moment can you try and reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1206870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206870 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "OSK doesn't automatically hide when fields no longer on screen" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> slangasek, well, already unbreaking .... and it showed a flaw in the build process , so it wasnt completely useless
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932466/ does that look ok to zou (i'm not so sure about the chroot, will the env end up in there ?)
<davmor2> meh that's not good
<sil2100> bfiller: apps published o/
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1206888
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206888 in touch-preview-images "Maguro: 20130731 image no gprs" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, i thought awe worked on that yesterday
<davmor2> ogra_: that's why I did a wipe today to check
 * ogra_ pushes the livecd-rootfs change ... i guess we'll see if it works
<davmor2> ogra_: the weird thing is list-modems say attached and powered
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i think thats the one awe was working on
<ogra_> wait for boston to get up :)
<ogra_> i think it was even merged .... the 31 image was simply built to early to pick it up
<davmor2> ogra_: that's why I included the dpkg -l info for version numbers :)
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> davmor2: try to see if you can get the new ofono from apt-get
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> sergiusens, ogra_: I don't see ofono in the list of updates
<asac> nice
<asac> all works with apw kernel and 386m
<asac> camera/gallery
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> and your photose end up where they shuld ?
<ogra_> *should
<asac> yeah
<asac> it didnt work a few times
<asac> rebooting a few times solved the problem
<ogra_> any idea what it was ?
<asac> now it works even if i reboot
<asac> nope
<asac> just flakiness i guess
<asac> and my incompetence
<asac> howeve,r i am now on --pending
<asac> not current
<asac> but since that didnt work before either, I believe it was really something wird
<ogra_> as most of us
<asac> like my filesystem needed multiple overrides
<asac> etc.
<ogra_> well, the initramfs issue was weird as well
<ogra_> probably your flash is about to give up
<asac> i am sure we have memory leaks
<asac> everytime i open and close apps
<asac> i loose memory
<asac> kind of 5m per start
<asac> goes away forever
<seb128> asac, how do you measure? top?
<asac> seb128: free and meminfo
<asac> but ... dont take it as the truth
<seb128> asac, is that accurate? or is it just the kernel just giving it back since you don't need it?
<asac> i might just be confused:)
<asac> seb128: well, you see how much buffer mem you have free
<seb128> *not* giving it back
<asac> so if you sum up the free
<asac> plus the free buffer
<asac> you get the total free
<asac> ...
<seb128> asac, I though the kernel wouldn't give them back until they were needed (or at least not automatically)
<asac> talking to didrocks i believe it might be just qml garbage collection
<asac> seb128: yeah but you see which buffers it could give back
<asac> but again, i might be wrong :)
<asac> will check with tvoss
<seb128> asac, I'm not sure those tools provide reliable informations
<asac> seb128: free and meminfo dumbs numbers from the kernel
<asac> but if qml is like java
<asac> it might claim more and release stuff
<seb128> asac, try with a pure qt app (if we have some, the phone-app is at least part cpp)?
<asac> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932649/
<asac> thats what the kernel konws
<asac> the kernel knows nothing else
<asac> well. it works :)
<asac> i will leave the rest to the knowing
<psypher246> hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu-touch on my nexus 4 and getting very stuck. the phablet-flash fails due to connections being refused to cdimage.ubuntu.com so I am following the manual instructions and they do not match up to what I am seeing at all, quite a few inconsistencies
<popey> psypher246: can you pastebin the output of phablet-flash ?
<popey> psypher246: also, what version of phablet flash are you using? find out with "apt-cache policy phablet-tools"
<popey> 0.15+13.10.20130730-0ubuntu1 is what I'm on
<psypher246> popey i think it's coporate policies blocking rsync from dl the image so I am stuck with the manul process whihc isn;t well documented
<psypher246> popey, i get stuck with uploading autodeploy.zip
<ogra_> well, the manual process kind of assumes that you have a properly working recovery
<ogra_> beyond that it never failed for me following the instructions step by step
<psypher246> ah thats not clear at all
<psypher246> adb reboot recovery puts me in recovery,can'ytrun adb poush then
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> whats the error you get ?
<psypher246> error device not found
<ogra_> ah, thats a problem on the PC side
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> try that
<psypher246> but device is found when I am not in recovery mode
<psypher246> and can copy the autodeploy then
<psypher246> but then when I go back into recovery mode I am not sure how to run that file
<popey> you don't run it, recovery finds it and uses it
<popey> psypher246: have you tried as ogra_ suggested? adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server  ?
<psypher246> yes
<ogra_> and you still can not use adb in recovery ?
<psypher246> restgart adb, adb devices shows device, go into recovery and adb commands says device not found
<ogra_> well, i meant to do the restart when the device is in recovery
<ogra_> not before you reboot itno recovery :)
<psypher246> ok trying that. btw to be in recovery I first get android with red triangle, I am then supposed to hit power and up to properly be in recovery correct>
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and in recovery you should see a menu on screen
<ogra_> err, wait
<ogra_> red triangle sounds not right
<psypher246> pls add that part about power and volume up to the instructions popey
<psypher246> i only see the menu after hitting power and volume up
<ogra_> you seem to be in bootloader mode somewhere, not in recovery
<psypher246> says android system recovery
<ogra_> ok
<psypher246> ok adb restarted
<psypher246> no run adb push?
<ogra_> can you now get in with adb shell ?
<psypher246> soz what does that mean?
<ogra_> if that works, log out of adb again and do the push
<ogra_> adb shell
<ogra_> execute that
<psypher246> device not found
<ogra_> do you end up in an android shell
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> that smells a bit like you didnt properly unlock the device before starting
<diwic> awe, how do you unlock your SIM? I wanted to try a phone call.
<diwic> awe, or at least, I think that's why it isn't working, but I really don't know. :-)
<psypher246> ogra_, think I might still need to do a facvtory reset, thought the rest was ddone since after unlocking the device looked flashed
<ogra_> do you see an open lock under the google logo when booting ?
<ogra_> thats a clear indicator
<ogra_> if this isnt there you are not unlocked
<awe> diwic, hold on a sec... I'll fwd you the email
<diwic> thanks
<awe> you just need to use a script that's part of ofono-scripts after you boot the device
<awe> diwic, just sent you the email...
<awe> diwic, are you sure the SIM is locked?
<diwic> awe, no. I'm not sure of anything, really. :-)
<awe> is it a new SIM?
<ogra_> if it is a new european SIm it is definitely locked
<diwic> awe, just that nothing happens when I press the dial button in the phone app
 * awe hopes diwc has the PIN # then
<psypher246> ogra_, did a wipe, the lock is unlocked, but was unlocked anyway
<ogra_> psypher246, so lets speed this up a bit :)
<ogra_> psypher246, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img download that file
<awe> diwc, grep'ing syslog for 'ofonod' should be helpful is anything is wrong
<psypher246> adb shell still not working
 * w-flo recently bought a sim card from congstar and now his android phone no longer wants to know the PIN on boot
<ogra_> psypher246, then boot to the bootloader mode (teh red triangle part) and stay there
<awe> diwic, also... the script 'list-modems' in /usr/share/ofono/scripts is very helpful too...
<psypher246> ogra_, Iok busy
<psypher246> ogra_, done
<ogra_> psypher246, then do: sudo fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<awe> diwic, I'm around for another ~20m or so, then will be off for awhile.  ogra_ or sergiusens should be able to assist if you still need help
<ogra_> now you should have a proper recovery mode
<psypher246> ogra_, what mode am I in on the phone when running that?
<ogra_> bootloader mode
<ogra_> the thing with the red triangle on screen
<ogra_> you can also do: adb reboot-bootloader  from the running android
<ogra_> should get you to the same screen
<diwic> awe, nothing at all happens in syslog when trying to dial
<diwic> awe, "enter-pin sim xxxx" fails with a python stacktrace ("Argument format is not recognized")
<diwic> awe, "enter-sim pin xxxx" - there is no "enter-sim" executable
<diwic> awe, ah, it's "enter-pin pin xxxx"
<diwic> awe, ok, now it's unlocked at least, according to list-modems
<ogra_> diwic, /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin
<ogra_> its not in path
<diwic> \o/
<ogra_> :)
<diwic> dialing now works. I rejected the call, want to fixup the audio first :-)
<ogra_> yeah, it also isnt so exciting to talk to yoourself all day
<awe> diwic, ;#
 * awe is amused by his typo emoticon
<ogra_> beardy
<psypher246> ogra_, ok got an ubuntu recovery screen now, do I continue with the adb push commands?
<ogra_> yeah, that should all work now
<plars> ogra_: not sure if there's anything helpful in it, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/5931417/ has a pastebin from a run that was happening last night, it was failing when trying to adb to the device to run a script that just does a small ping loop to detect when the network is up, after reboot and adb wait-for-device returned ok
<plars> ogra_: this was another one of those "adb protocol fault" errors that keep killing us
<ogra_> plars, hmm, i guess a syslog would have been more informative
<plars> ogra_: I'll grab that too when I see it again and the system is idle right after. This was one where I had an easy window to get on the device right after witnessing the failure
<plars> ogra_: I hadn't remembered seeing some of those wifi errors previously though
<ogra_> plars, i see adb coming up just fine between line 460 and 470
<ogra_> and it doesnt seem to be torn down again or restart or anything
<ogra_> at least nothing in that dmesg reflects it dying
<plars> ok
<psypher246> ogra_, ok deployed the suacy-preinstalled-touch-armel+maku.zip and it ran, now I the black screen with Google and the unlocked padlock. do i run recvery mode again and now push saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> note that thiss is 350M big, it will take longer than the first zip ... try to be patient :)
<psypher246> ok busy d/l that file. thanks a lot for the help so far.
<psypher246> yeah 30 mins
<ogra_> np
<psypher246> so was something wrong in my steps or is the docs missing the fact you need to load the ubuntu recovery first?
<ogra_> well, the manual instructions kind of assume you have the recovery mode already ...
<ogra_> that should probably be added as info
 * ogra_ curses ... i had i never uploaded that fix for asac's kernel install ... grmbl
<ogra_> s/i/oh/
<robert_ancell> mterry, hey, got some info from Saviq - trying greeter now. Will tell you after restaret
<robert_ancell> mterry, no luck :(
<mterry> robert_ancell, you're talking about the pure-client branch?
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, point 1 - unity8-greeter.desktop has /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session which doesn't seem to exist - should it?
<robert_ancell> mterry, split.client
<ogra_> robert_ancell, it exists in ubuntu-touch installs
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah...
<robert_ancell> mterry, so what do I need for that..
<robert_ancell> what package
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah, but will need my ubuntu-touch-session branch for that...
<ogra_> robert_ancell, oh, i lied, it doesnt anymore
<ogra_> robert_ancell, that was moved to plain upstart user session jobs
<mterry> robert_ancell, ogra: oh, it got lost since I updated those branches
<ogra_> well, we dropped the script a while ago
<mterry> robert_ancell, it's goal was to set up a bunch of environment variables that ubuntu-touch requires for its shells
<ogra_> right, thats now done from the respective upstart jobs
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session-setup.conf abd ubuntu-touch-session.conf
<ogra_> *and
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, so I disabled it and I get "QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display" - It seems Qt is trying to connect to a non-existent X server
<ogra_> you will likely need the env vars
<robert_ancell> Saviq suggested I set QT_QPA_PLUGIN=mirclient before. I did that and it still tries to connect to X then segfaults now
<mterry> robert_ancell, I think my ubuntu-touch-session branch splits the upstart job into a script again
<mterry> robert_ancell, let me grab you the url
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok
 * didrocks waits in the queue once robert_ancell will release mterry's lock :p
<robert_ancell> mterry didn't want to do anything for himself today, right?
<didrocks> he better not!
<mterry> robert_ancell, it's here: ~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch but I'm merging from trunk right now
<robert_ancell> k
<mterry> robert_ancell, there are two other branches you might want....  will get to those next
<robert_ancell> mterry, any nice PPAs with this stuff?
<mterry> robert_ancell, no, I hadn't expected use yet  :)
<mterry> though I did have plenty of warning you wanted it
<robert_ancell> mterry, heh, I have all the support in LightDM in theory, want to see a real greeter working :)
<ogra_> pfft, who cares about greeters ... we dont need them on phones
<ogra_> (and who cares about tablet people anyway)
<davmor2> awe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1206888 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206888 in touch-preview-images "Maguro: 20130731 image no gprs" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> ogra_, you probably want a lock screen on your phone...
<ogra_> seb128, nah, the shlle does that for me :P
<ogra_> *shell
<didrocks> seb128: you're so old-fashioned, you hate freedom! lockscreen? :)
<ogra_> ++
<mterry> robert_ancell, ok, that branch updated.  Let me get you others
<seb128> didrocks, because having your leg dialing when the phone is in your pocket is more fun? :p
<didrocks> seb128: especially if it's a foreign country :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> ogra_: just FYI, in fact, stuff are being separated from the shell to the greeter actually
<mterry> robert_ancell, others are just config changes actually.  Let me tell you them and you can just make them directly.  One is a seed change for lightdm and the greeter, which you probably already installed
<ogra_> insane !
<ogra_> :)
<lool> barry: you saw stéphane's reply?
<lool> barry: what's really weird is that slangasek tried upgrading another device to the same target image and it worked!
<barry> lool: i did
<lool> sorry, it failed, but differently
<mterry> robert_ancell, the other is to change UID_MIN in /etc/login.defs to 1001 (if you're on the phone)
<lool> (later)
<barry> lool: i did a cli update this morning of my nexus 7 and it worked ;)
<mterry> Because it has a 'system' user as 1000 that we don't want to show up
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, this is desktoop
<barry> lool: what device/channel are you on?
<mterry> robert_ancell, ok, then you're fine.  Just know that if you have more than one user, you will get tablet view
<lool> barry: nexus 7
<lool> barry: default channel
<robert_ancell> that's fine
<lool> barry: are there more channels?
<barry> lool: there are, but daily is the default channel, and it's what my nexus7 is on
<barry> lool: how very odd
<lool> barry: did you manage to figure something from the traceback?
<barry> lool: not yet.  i'm working on a different bug atm.  soon as i fix that one, i'm going to dive deeper into yours
<slangasek> ogra_: so it looks like your rebuild attempt also failed?  Why are linux image packages being pulled into the livefs build?
<lool> barry: k, thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, to create the boot.img
<robert_ancell> mterry, debuild on lp:~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch doesn't work
<slangasek> ogra_: mmm?  I thought the boot.img was coming from jenkins
<ogra_> slangasek, i have my livecd-rootfs branch that pulls in xnox' packages nearly ready
<robert_ancell> "cp: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/lxc-overrides/init.rc’: No such file or directory"
<ogra_> then we wont need that step anymore
<slangasek> we don't need which step?
<ogra_> slangasek, the android boot.img comes from jenkins, not the ubuntu one
<mterry> robert_ancell, ok, my merge from trunk must have borked.  Give me a few minutes
<slangasek> that sounds like confusing terminology
<slangasek> why would there be both android and ubuntu boot.img?
<slangasek> we are only booting once :P
<ogra_> slangasek, jenkins as well as the android binary package now have ubuntu boot.img's  livecd-rootfs needs updating that i didnt get to yet
<ogra_> slangasek, wrong, we are booting two systems during one boot ;)
<barry> lool: one thing that would be interesting is if you can also do a cli update.  e.g. system-image-cli -v
<ogra_> slangasek, the initrd of the android boot.img is the android rootfs :)
<ogra_> (to add some more confusion)
<mterry> robert_ancell, try now?   hopefully it works
<ogra_> slangasek, so we need both ramdisks for a successfull boot ... ubuntus and androids
<slangasek> ogra_: so the livefs builder does what? pulls the kernels in one by one, uses them for generating Ubuntu (-Touch) initramfs, pushes those into a boot.img, and uninstalls the kernels again?
<ogra_> the livefs builder code predates all of this bootimg stuff and rolls a boot.img on the fly during build atm
<xnox> ogra_: \o/
<robert_ancell> mterry, worked. gtg, I'll be back later
<slangasek> ogra_: it's clearly not just "on the fly", I'm looking at a livefs build log where a linux image package is failing to configure
<ogra_> slangasek, now that we have the android packaging ,that code snippet will be replaced by pulling in the android binary package and copying it's bits in place
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, built anyway.  Working is another thing  :)
<robert_ancell> heh :)
<xnox> ogra_: slangasek: in my package I generate both android & ubuntu bootimages if that helps.....
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, asac complained that the packages wouldnt flash automatically this morning, so i added flashing support ... kind of assuming that FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP would be set during builds
<ogra_> slangasek, which is apparently not the case ... so it tries to flash even when being in a chroot
<xnox> ogra_: ....unless they don't work (worked for me on grouper...)
<slangasek> ogra_: "the packageS"?
<ogra_> slangasek, i just backed out the whole thing again
<ogra_> slangasek, kernel packages
<slangasek> ogra_: well, but the second build failure shows the exact same error.  Timing problem?
<slangasek> or did the failure mail send the wrong log?
<ogra_> no, i exported FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP in a livecd-rootfs upload but the activity happens inside a chroot, so that export was moot
<ogra_> which resulted in the same build failure
<slangasek> ok, so you've *now* reverted it in the kernel packages
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> i didnt touch any kernel packages ... but yeah, i reverted the breaking change completely
<ogra_> (it was in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch)
<ogra_> it was a pointless change anyway, since we usually dont use kernel packages ... was just to make asac happy
<ogra_> since he didnt like to have to call a separate script for flashing
<ogra_> (i thought i'd do him a favour ... but that kind of ended in disaster ... )
<slangasek> ogra_: heh ;)
<ogra_> next build will be fine again
<ogra_> and from tomorrow on i hope to use the android packages , so all that kernel package crap will be gone from the build
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah... you made me reflash my phone again though, I was counting on a new update being available for another system-image demo this afternoon ;)
<ogra_> slangasek, well, waiting for -proposed migration of initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch before i can start a new build, sorry
<ogra_> now for publisher ...
<ogra_> slangasek, new build running (wow, that package went through fast) ... 50min
<ogra_> go mir !
<mkozjak> hi
<slangasek> ogra_: well, the new image is no longer a blocker for me, so don't worry about it on my account
<slangasek> but, good to know the fixed image will be available soon
<ogra_> i worry about it in general :)
<nexwave-mat> Hey guys, trying to port a device with latest tools and repos but I keep getting this error: target thumb C++: gralloc.msm8660 <= hardware/qcom/display-caf/libgralloc/framebuffer.cpp
<nexwave-mat> hardware/qcom/display-caf/libgralloc/framebuffer.cpp: In function 'int fb_post(framebuffer_device_t*, buffer_handle_t)':
<nexwave-mat> hardware/qcom/display-caf/libgralloc/framebuffer.cpp:93:25: error: 'MDP_DISPLAY_COMMIT_OVERLAY' was not declared in this scope
<nexwave-mat> make: *** [/home/mdaniel/ubuntutouch/out/target/product/p930/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/gralloc.msm8660_intermediates/framebuffer.o] Error 1
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, looks like you are missing headers or binariews for the graphics stack
<mfisch> ogra_: do you know where session error messages end up on the phone? stuff that would be in .xsession-errors
<seb128> mfisch, .cache/upstart/<service>.log
<ogra_> mfisch,  /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/
<seb128> mfisch, same on the desktop btw, since we use upstart user sessions
<ogra_> ah, seb128 beats me
<mfisch> hmmm, usually I'd expect to see some complaints from dconf about the changes I made
<tsdgeos> renato_: you there?
<diwic> rsalveti, remove dependency on qtubuntu-media: https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/mediaplayer-app/remove-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177719 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/gallery-app/remove-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177718
<diwic> rsalveti, notice that there is no merge proposal to add it to the relevant seeds because I don't know what those seeds are
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ sees a 20130731.3
<ogra_> ophew
<popey> ooh
<nexwave-mat> make -C kernel/lge/iproj O=/home/mdaniel/ubuntutouch/out/target/product/p930/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=" /home/mdaniel/ubuntutouch/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-" zImage
<nexwave-mat> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/mdaniel/ubuntutouch/kernel/lge/iproj'
<nexwave-mat> make[2]: /home/mdaniel/ubuntutouch/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc: Command not found
<nexwave-mat> I think I fixed my previous issue, now I get that.
<plars> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1206969
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206969 in touch-preview-images "selecting videos does not bring up any data or thumbnails" [Undecided,New]
<asac> ogra_: there?
<ogra_> asac, half (standup meeting)
<asac> ogra_: more important here :)
<asac> ogra_: just quick: did you kickoff new image for bill?
<asac> where is that right now?
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130731.3/
<asac> we either want to publish the /current
<asac> err the last
<asac> but would like to see if this one is better
<asac> and then push that...
<asac> then we add all the other tests that we wanted to add
<ogra_> asac, wont be better
<ogra_> video lens is completely empty for example
<asac> ogra_: thtas fine
<asac> ogra_: we want webbrowser green
<asac> that one is fixed... so wanted to give it a chance
<asac> ...
<asac> lets wait for results
<asac> otherwise lets go for 31
<asac> doanac: where is the .3 image in test?
<asac> can you check?
<asac> plars: ?
<asac> (read above)
<ogra_> asac, its only a few minutes old
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> didnt reach testing
<asac> 30+ minutes
<asac> should be going off soon
<plars> asac: looks like the jobs are running right now
<asac> nice!!
<doanac> asac: they are running
<asac> doanac: gema: so we want to rename the Smoke tab to "Image Testing"
<asac> plars: ^^
<rsalveti> diwic: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy for the seeds
<asac> doanac: gema: plars: not sure if we can just piggyback that with next dashboard role out
<asac> we hoped so :)
<doanac> asac: should be easy i think
<diwic> rsalveti, will this then spread to other experimental images (e g the mir image) ?
<asac> doanac: ok... can you note that somewhere so it just happens at some point?
<asac> thx
<rsalveti> diwic: it should, yeah
<diwic> rsalveti, ok, but still not my pulseaudio image?
<doanac> asac: cjohnston is making the change now and we'll roll it out in a bit
<cjohnston> asac: are you wanting 'Image testing' or just 'Image'? due to spacing, 'Image' would work better for us
<diwic> rsalveti, I mean, if there's some auto-spreading from the main seed to the mir seed, is there also one from the main seed to the pulseaudio seed?
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, because there's a custom seeds for that one specifically
<rsalveti> diwic: right, I don't think the mir one is using a custom seeds at this point, like we do for pulse
<rsalveti> so for pulse you'd need to change the specific seeds for the pulseimage as well
<rsalveti> and upload a new meta
<diwic> rsalveti, okay. I'll just trust you on that and submit a MR for the branch you suggested, a bit later tonight
<rsalveti> diwic: sure, just give me the mr link and I'll take care of it
<diwic> rsalveti, thanks
<cjwatson> ogra_: I doubt that FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1 change you pasted earlier will do anything useful.  You need to do   Chroot chroot "env FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP=1 ..."   for the relevant comments, in much the same way as it's done in the ac100/nexus7 case.
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, i learned that the hard way
<ogra_> i just backed out the change again ... after all it was just for asac's conveninece that i added it initially
<cjwatson> Sorry I wasn't around earlier; it's my wife's birthday tomorrow so I had an entirely predictable OMG-need-to-buy-presents lunchtime
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> yeah, no worries
<ogra_> i just backed out all the stuff again, its not important
<asac> ogra_: what did you back out?
<ogra_> asac, autiomatic flashing of the kernel if you install a deb
<asac> for me? :)
<ogra_> i added that for you since i had the code around already
<asac> ogra_: i dont need it... i will not install debs :)
<ogra_> but didnt think about the fact that we dont set FLASH_KERNEL_SKIP anymore during image builds
<ogra_> so it yried to flash the maguro kernel on the panda buildd ... didnt work out :)
<doanac> cjohnston, asac: how about "Images" instead of "Image Testing"
<asac> doanac: hold off until tomorrow :)
<asac> cjohnston: :)
<asac> we have to agree on what we want to do
<asac> guess we redo the whole dashboard as it sounds :)
<asac> (j.k.)
<cjohnston> ok
<awe> davmor2, sigh...
<davmor2> awe: I thought that would make your day right :)
<awe> davmor2, I have a meeting now, I'll get to debug when I'm back
<awe> can you attach the output of 'list-contexts' and 'nmcli dev'?  Also, grabbing the syslog and filtering out all the NM messages would be super-useful ( eg. 'grep "NetworkManager" /var/log/syslog' )
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<davmor2> awe: yeap no worries
<awe> davmor2, pretty sure this is NM not doing the right thing
<davmor2> awe: from list-modems it is attached and powered so it just fried my head completely when it didn't connect  :(
<awe> davmor2, note due to the way NM works, there may be a delay of ~5m or so before the connection is activated
<davmor2> awe: this has been since this morning I still see no rmnet only wlan0 and local
<awe> k
<awe> then the NM messages from syslog should tell us what's going on
<Joe_B> \join #1310wallpaper
<wilee-nilee> Joe_B, all by ur self
<davmor2> awe: NetworkManager syslog in and the other two you asked for are now added to the bug
<awe> davmor2, thanks!
<mfisch> seb128: is the system-level upstart gone? I don't have a log folder for it (or maybe nothing's been logged)
<seb128> no it's not
<seb128> what folder?
<seb128>  /var/log/upstart ?
<popey> ogra_: did you expect the ueventd spinning to be fixed in the latest pending image?
<mfisch> seb128: yeah
<ogra_> popey, no, that will only be fixed by jodh's magic hands
<seb128> mfisch, works here
<mfisch> I'm trying to figure out why I can
<ogra_> popey, i expect it to happen less often though
<mfisch> I'm trying to figure out why I can't get past the google logo :(
<awe> mfisch, what phone/image?
<mfisch> awe: yesterday's image, but I'm doing some settings stuff. I locked the wallpaper which is probably the cause, but I'd like to know why
<mfisch> I'm going to revert that change real quick
<awe> which phone?
<mfisch> awe: nexus4
<jdstrand> sergiusens: thanks
<awe> mfisch, OK... I ran into a can't boot problem last night on nexus4
<awe> wifi drivers failed to load
<mfisch> Laney: you around? I had some settings questions
<Laney> mfisch: I'm going in a minute
<Laney> ask though - one of the others should be able to help
<mfisch> Laney: is there an architecture specified for the system settings?
<Laney> in what sense?
<mfisch> I'm curious about the layout of /usr/share/settings
<ogra_> mfisch, if you cant get past the google logo it means your container didnt start
<ogra_> (for whatever reason)
<Laney> the pcfile has variables for locations you should use
<mfisch> ogra_: would the lxc logs be the best place to debug that?
<ogra_> lxc logs, /system/bin/logcat as well
<ogra_> and the upstart logs
<mfisch> I always forget about logcat
<mfisch> Laney: I'll catch up with you more tomorrow, thanks
<Laney> mfisch: kenvandine will be around for a bit longer :-)
<mfisch> ogra_: I do not have a /var/log/upstart, even on a functional build
<mfisch> kenvandine: morning
<ogra_> mfisch, hmm, thats is definitely shipped inside the tarball
<mfisch> ogra_: I'm using the system image update images, perhaps thats why
<ogra_> so either your flashing went badly or the /data partition is full or some such
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> yeah, that might be
<mfisch> /var/log itself is mounted rw even on that image
<ogra_> yes, but it doesnt copy the existing readonly stuff in
<ogra_> before bind mounting the rw space
<mfisch> and upstart won't make the folder?
<ogra_> which is slightly broken i think, since some apps might expect their logdirs in place
<ogra_> dunno, i hoestly never tried deleting it :)
<ogra_> and i'm still using normal flipped everywhere since i try to get ports working properly
<mfisch> ogra_: yep, upstart won't make it, but if I do, I get logs
<mfisch> thats a bug
<ogra_> mfisch, well, there is a bug in the design here
<mfisch> these logs will make my life a lot easier
<ogra_> stephane is out until next week though
<mfisch> ogra_: when we did RO rootfs in UfA for awhile we were sure to cp everythnig out of the rootfs first
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i think thats whay should happen here too
<mfisch> and my unpacked tarball has the folder, odd
<ogra_> we used that setup in LTSP years ago
<mfisch> i'm also missing a folder called fsck and one called apt
<ogra_> i kind of expected stgraber to copy that functions
<mfisch> ogra_: I'll email him, thanks for the pointer
<ogra_> the prob here is that it will make the first boot really slw ... unless we pre-populate rw spaces
<ogra_> i.e. during build time
<ogra_> *slow
<mfisch> ogra_: cp -a /var/log foo is going to be really slow?
<mfisch> hopefully there's not much there on first boot
<ogra_> mfisch, doing that for all dirs and files in all rw spaces in use
<ogra_> i wouldnt just do it for logs, i'm sure there are other spaces where it makes sense
<mfisch> kenvandine: do the settings allow for a background image that lives outside of /usr/share/settings/system/qml-plugins/background?
<seb128> mfisch, yes, the settings app write to gsettings, like on the desktop, the path can be anything ... why?
<seb128> mfisch, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958 didn't get merged yet, so the key is not used on the touch image
<stgraber> ogra_: not quite, I'm actually working on Friday this week and the bind-mount logic rework is planned for that day
<stgraber> ogra_: (then I'm off again on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday)
<ogra_> stgraber, heh, ok
<ogra_> stgraber, what i always loved about mdz's old bind mount code was how he used tar to actually speed up cp :)
<stgraber> ogra_: :) yeah, I think my code is currently just a good old cp -a which tends to be easier for people to understand (and as it's a one-time thing on very small dirs, shouldn't be a big deal anyway)
<ogra_> yeah, we dont run it on every boot
<diwic> rsalveti, qtubuntu-media: https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/mediaplayer-app/remove-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177719 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/gallery-app/remove-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177718 and https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/ubuntu-seeds/add-qtubuntu-media/+merge/177917
<rsalveti> diwic: great, thanks
<rik-shaw> is there a better irc channel for ubuntu edge?
<nexwave-mat> I managed to make a build but the screen stayed black. I casted int to make it build but that broke. I was wondering if someone could set me on the path for the correct fix. http://pastebin.com/tbbjR1sC
<mfisch> rik-shaw: I think this is the place
<mfisch> seb128: interesting that the setting is not used. When I set it in a secondary dconf db, I see the setting pointing to /usr/share/settings/...
<mfisch> seb128: and when I lock that setting with a dconf lock, I don't get a UI
<mfisch> Ubuntu for Android AMA on reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jfqpf/we_are_the_engineering_team_behind_ubuntu_for/
<HumanUserX64> Hi, could someone design a flyer, which can be spread in towns and cities?
<HumanUserX64> ^^ for Ubuntu Edge
<wilee-nilee> HumanUserX64, It's not even been released, you looking for a bad rap, say if it does not get there.
<doanac> sergiusens: any updates on the lxc-android-config stuff needed for rndis?
<wilee-nilee> has to be funded to be released
<troyready> mfisch, what happened to the AMA?
<mfisch> sorry about the AMA, it was rescheduled for Monday
<mfisch> troyready: ^^^
<mfisch> so it could be announced better
<seb128> mfisch, it's used by the settings app, but not by the shell
<troyready> Makes sense
<rik-shaw> regarding ubuntu edge, wondering if anyone knows a bit more about possibility of using w/ Verizon.  I know that Verizon will move to LTE, but I just read that "VoLTE" (voice) will not come to Verizon until "sometime 2014".
<sergiusens> doanac: I think I need consensus with ogra_ and stgraber regarding the _where_
<rik-shaw> Meaning, quite possible late 2014, which means in April 2014 Verizon users receive a shiny new Ubuntu Edge that won't be able to handle voice calls for several months.  Is the possible true?
 * ogra_ looks up
<rik-shaw> So, if a Verizon only customer, then don't get too excited about getting an Edge just yet.
<ogra_> sergiusens, doanac, was the the sed in sed thing ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yes, it's wrt that
<doanac> ogra_: yeah, basically you can't update this file in the new image style because its read-only
<doanac> so its 2 related issues, i'd say
<HumanUserX64> wilee-nilee: The people are advertising it anyway via the social networks. So why don't make a flyer for the post-boxes
<ogra_> well, lets add a pre-start.d dir and source it ... i can add that with the next upload... you need stgraber for having it writable in the system images
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly, that is the thing, do we want it writable on all images?
<ogra_> no, in dev mode only
<sergiusens> ogra_: but if you are in dev mode, it's already writable
<ogra_> if there is something we want to live constantly in it this should come from a package at build time
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<ogra_> so we dont need stgraber :)
<ogra_> i assume the tests will always (or at least for a long time) have to use dev mode
<sergiusens> ogra_: the target is to not ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<HumanUserX64> wilee-nilee: something like "Support us to establish the next generation of personal computing"
<ogra_> ok, if thats actually a short term goal lets make it always writable
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> or how about we make it writable on demand ... from the host side ?
<ogra_> (create a tmpfs bindmount for the dir before we copy something in)
<ogra_> do we need it persistent across reboots ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, needs to reboot (from doanac's script at least)
<doanac> we reboot the device between tests in the lab, so that would probably be nice
<ogra_> i assume the tests will run as root, or is that also planned to go away ?
<ogra_> or at least the instance that fires off the tests will
<doanac> we need to be root at least now, to install packages
<sergiusens> doanac: not in that image
<sergiusens> can't install unless it's click
<ogra_> well, that wil go away with rw capability
<sergiusens> and click can be installed by the user
<doanac> true
<ogra_> right, so we cant do that ...
<ogra_> ell, then its an stgraber thing ... and i'd say lets always have the dir rw then
<sergiusens> ogra_: doanac we can also setup the container to do whatever the sed is trying to do...
<wilee-nilee> HumanUserX64, Well as a owner operator of a carpet cleaning business, I would get only a 3% return on mail outs to peoples home offering a service for cost, not even a support, so my advice is to not waste your time. It was profitable for me, but in your scenario, I doubt you get much response.
<doanac> sergiusens: that's fine with me, unless that breaks some usage you guys need
<sergiusens> doanac: you were disabling adb in the container, right?
<ogra_> hmm, looking closer the whole function does a lot of stuff that needs root
<sergiusens> ogra_: you are still root on the images, it's just ro
<ogra_> yes, but if that goes away too most of these bits wont work
 * sergiusens needs to pull the MR again
<ogra_> neither the sed, nor the chmod or even writing to the /data/property dir
<ogra_> "sleep 4  # give time to reboot" ... now thats  naive ... add a 4 in front
<ogra_> reboots are definitely more than 40sec
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup, but adb wait-for-device works there
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> well, then you dont need a sleep ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it hangs when going from recovery to system or viceversa
<sergiusens> ogra_: wait-for-device is not perfect ;-)
<ogra_> kk
<ogra_> well, so since we are root and clearly need to be in this function, doing a bind mount ourselves can work as well
<doanac> sergiusens, ogra_: i came up with a new hack yesterday for dealing with a "wait for reboot" type operation. basically  you run "reboot; stop adbd" (adb dies) then run "adb wait-for-device"
<doanac> its a bit more deterministic that way
<doanac> might be a decent utility to add the phablet-tools
<sergiusens> doanac: does that really work?
<sergiusens> doanac: well I'm going to add it to the stuff I'm doing now then
<doanac> sergiusens: its working in a utah branch where I needed to do the same thing
<ogra_> ok, so i'll do a rework of pre-start and will actually put all the snippets from the existing pre-start.sh into that dir ... which means we will have something like /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/adbd ... that you can just rm
<ogra_> how does that sound ?
<ogra_> (should save you from push/pull and sed
<ogra_> )
<sergiusens> ogra_: that sounds good, but would need rw for the rm ...
<ogra_> yeah, we need it rw in either case
<nexwave-mat> I managed to boot unflipped image, what needs to be done to boot flipped image?
<w-flo> nexwave-mat, update the android_build repo and make sure you're using a recent ubuntu rootfs zip
<w-flo> Depending on your device you might have to do more than that.. and to enable sensors/GPU drivers/sound/.. you should create a udev rules file, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress
<w-flo> oh, and you should probably make sure you're using the phablet-saucy branch in the repo manifest, nexwave-mat
<fartface> I've just installed the latest daily preinstalled on my Galaxy Nexus--but it says there are no data sources available.  How do I set up my SIM to work?
<w-flo> fartface, you can ignore that message. It means there's nothing important to tell you about (like "20 new tweets" or "missed 10 calls")
<fartface> But none of my data works either?
<fartface> Oh hold on, maybe I'm wrong.
<fartface> Nope.  No data.
<fartface> Is there a way to set APNs yet?
<fartface> It seems to recognize my SIM and my carrier, but I'm not able to get a data connection
<dixeflatline> @fartface.  last i was using ubuntu touch i had to create an APN connect, touch the file, then nmcli con up id "file connection"
 * fartface blinks
<fartface> So what you're saying is "flash Android back, it's not set up"
<w-flo> fartface, is your SIM locked / does it need a PIN?
<fartface> No, no pin necessary
<dixeflatline> no create one from a linux box
<fartface> And it's unlocked, I'm able to use it anywhere
<dixeflatline> then adb push it to your phone
<fartface> Don't have a linux box at work unfortunately.
<dixeflatline> make a virtualbox.
<dixeflatline> who is your carrier?
<fartface> Fido
<dixeflatline> hmmm... i dont know Canada's bands
<dixeflatline> GSM right?
<fartface> Yes, they're the same as the states
<dixeflatline> you have a linux box at home
<fartface> Yeah, but this is nowhere near daily usage at this point.
<fartface> I'm flashing android back.
<dixeflatline> i think its a pretty awesome OS
<dixeflatline> it can be a day to day but you just need to be ready to use that terminal like a boss
<dixeflatline> the N4 has battery drain issues so i am waiting for beta
<w-flo> he's long gone :(
<dixeflatline> lol
<dixeflatline> what device/s are you using w-flo
<w-flo> Desire Z dixeflatline
<w-flo> my daily use phone is a nexus 4, but that's currently android only
<dixeflatline> yeah.  I have the N4 daily (android)
<dixeflatline> Nexus S Ubuntu Touch and N7 dual boot Ubuntu / Android
<w-flo> I won't switch before there's whatsapp for ubuntu. and my bank adds a authentification method other than mTAN or "QR TAN" which relies on an android app..
<dixeflatline> hahaha i no what you mean.
<dixeflatline> i thought that was a whatsapp port
<KHendrik> dixeflatline: how did you manage to setup dual boot?
<w-flo> It seems like it was not very active lately
<dixeflatline> it was whosthere in place of whatsapp
<Tassadar_> KHendrik: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<KHendrik> I hope once tox is released i can get my friends to use it
<KHendrik> that would be a great whatsapp replacement
<dixeflatline> thanks <Tassadar_>
<w-flo> KHendrik, the problem is getting everyone to use it. there's lots of messenger I personally prefer over whatsapp, but as long as people don't use them, it's pretty useless :D
<Tassadar_> Am I allowed to promote <_< ?
<Tassadar_> would be great to get it to some other devices than N7
<dixeflatline> like the N10
<dixeflatline> lol
<dixeflatline> and the N4
<Tassadar_> http://igg.me/at/multirom-n7 thinking of the new N7 first)
<dixeflatline> your right :)
<w-flo> yeah, the N4 :D
<KHendrik> Tassadar_: thanks looks promising will give it aspin this weekend
<dixeflatline> brb
<KHendrik> w-flo: you're absolutely right hope prism got them a little more aware of the need for secure messaging but i doubt it
<dixeflatline> VPN
<dixeflatline> TOR
<dixeflatline> that would be a good port for ubuntu touch... TOR-touch
<Fishscene> I like combining words... Ubuntu TORch
<w-flo> whatsapp got pretty much every aspect of security wrong (and then later fixed some of it).. and they might be the most expensive (?) IM app available for android.. but still they're the most successful, simply because it is very easy to use.
<KHendrik> w-flo: yeah ease of use is always the most important things for a programm to become widespread
<KHendrik> tox seams to be easy but also secure though my cryptography knowledge is not very good so i could be wrong
<dixeflatline> im off to grab lunch.  ill come bug you all in a bit
<KHendrik> and I'll go to sleep its already late and i have to be up early
<KHendrik> cya
<cpatrick08> I was wondering if the saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz was a tar.gz file of thr saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip file
<Tassadar_> no, saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz is inside the zip file)
<Tassadar_> zip file installs contents the the .tar.gz archive
<cpatrick08> ok thanks I was going to multirom it on my nexus 7 and liked the .zsync option of that file. multirom requires the ,zip file, could you make a .zsync file of the .zip file please
<Tassadar_> hmm, you can probably just download the zip file once and keep tar.gz zpdated
<Tassadar_> *updated
<Tassadar_> it belongs to the root of the zip file
<cpatrick08> ok thanks
<cpatrick08> here is the multirom instructions if you are interested, it is #2 under adding roms http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403
<Tassadar_> yeah, I know - I made it)
<Tassadar_> and, if _you_ are interested, I'm trying to get MultiROM to more devices, the first beign 2nd gen Nexus7 - http://igg.me/at/multirom-n7
<cpatrick08> ok so would i just unzip the file .zsync the tar.gz file and add the new file to a zip file with saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zi p as the file name?
<cpatrick08> I have the 1 gen nexus 7
<Tassadar_> cpatrick08: yes. you should see the .tar.gz inside the ZIP file
<cpatrick08> ok i will do that, thanks for your help
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-01
<gambit69> Looking for help. I'm trying to find the command to copy and rename a file in the same directory please. thank you'
<gambit69> Ok....Second room I've been in with a bunch of names in the room but no one is talking. Why bother logging into the room if no one is going to chat and be helpful? :(
<wilee-nilee> mmm 3 whole min
<RobbyF> I saw it like 30 seconds after
<RobbyF> but I don't know the answer
<RobbyF> omg look at all the apps loaded
<RobbyF> aw just fakes
<mhall119> RobbyF: install the core apps and collections ppas
<mhall119> RobbyF: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/collection/
<RobbyF> thanks
<mhall119> then apt-get install touch-coreapps and touch-collection
<mhall119> then you'll have a bunch of working apps installed
<RobbyF> email client?
<RobbyF> -:]
<mhall119> RobbyF: not yet, but we want to make one
<RobbyF> It's in the core apps but I havn't seen anything worked on.
<Blacklisted> give me operator
<RobbyF> need an exchange client supported :(
<Blacklisted> I want oper
<mhall119> yeah, it was one of the original core apps but nothing was done yet
<Blacklisted> GIVE ME OPER
<mhall119> Blacklisted: you're not making sense
<mhall119> RobbyF: we plan on using Trojita to get IMAP working
<mhall119> I did just see a Qt project for Exchange support though
<RobbyF> oh good.
<RobbyF> I know thunderbird isn't QT but does it do exchange offhand?
<mhall119> no
<Chuck_> hi i have tried to install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 following the official instructions, now my device doesnt get past google bootloader screen but does boot to bootloader/recovery. however its not showing up in adb devices so i dont really know what to do
<duflu> Chuck_: In my experience, yes you do need adb working to install/resinstall Ubuntu touch. If adb is not working, then you can still reinstall Android and start again with these steps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<Chuck_> ok im trying those instructions now, terminal currently just says <waiting for device> but hopefully it will progress past that
<AskUbuntu> Looking for a simple example of "expansion" building block in Ubuntu SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/327230
<Chuck_> yea so i follow those instructions but of course adb isnt working so step 5 doesnt do anything, i put into bootloader using volume/power key and do command from step 6 and its stuck saying <waiting for device>
<savedjuli> hi
<duflu> Chuck_: Sounds like the physical USB connection is not working. Try unplugging/replugging it. Also check "lsusb" and "dmesg" for information suggesting the phone is not connected or has disconnected
<Chuck_> i appriciate the help, i switched usb ports and it seems to be doing its thing now
<Chuck_> @Duflu Thanks a ton!
<duflu> Chuck_: No problem
<RobbyF> hmm, how to beat light off lol
<RobbyF> silly question, I to I close an application that I'm currently in.
<RobbyF> besides from going to the home screen
<duflu> RobbyF: Don't know. I've been wondering the same
<Sphyyr> Hello all.
<cjohnston>  /5
<artas182x> Hello
<janimo> ogra_, is lxc-console -n android supposed to work ?
<janimo> Type <Ctrl+a q> to exit the console, <Ctrl+a Ctrl+a> to enter Ctrl+a itself
<ogra_> janimo, nope
<janimo> but nothing else
<ogra_> see my mail about flipped containers ;)
<ogra_> there is an android-chroot command but that only chroots into the android rootfs, it doesnt actually switch into the container
<ogra_> it is enough to start commands though
<dholbach> good morning
<artas182x> Does anybody know which changes i need to run flipped ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> artas182x, a bunch, what device
<artas182x> LG L9 P760. I have git repo for chroted ubuntu.
<ogra_> do you have the unflipped image working already ?
<artas182x> Yes
<ogra_> ok ... does your device use a "normal" boot.img (does "abootimg -i $path/to/boot.img" recognize it as such ?)
<ogra_> (if not, it gets a lot harder)
<asac> ogra_: ho
<ogra_> ok
<asac> ogra_: you know what happened to our images in lab?
<artas182x> Lg uses nornal boot.img, but I don't have linux computer near me, i can't type command.
<ogra_> asac, what always happens ... thats how far the tests go if nobody catherds them
<asac> ogra_: why did nobody do that?
<ogra_> asac, now that you have to ask QA :)
<asac> ogra_: reswults disappeared?
<asac> we had like good imagres yesterday, but i dont see the good results anymore
<asac> ogra_: can you recall?
<ogra_> artas182x, ok, so to turn a flipped image into unflipped the first thing you need is the generic ubuntu initrd in your boot.img as well as an unflipped rootfs ... to start android in the container the android ramdisk needs to sit in /boot/android-ramdisk.img ... depending on your kernel config you might need to enable some console and VT options to make upstart happy
<ogra_> asac, i'm not sure, i know 30.1 wasnt complete ... 31.1 and 31.2 were failed builds
<ogra_> asac, i dont remember if 31 was complete or not
<artas182x> Ok, thank you, i will try it later. Do it need any changes later ti do succesful boot?
<ogra_> artas182x, make sure to do a recent build of your device specific zip, all the above files should be available in the out dir
<ogra_> you need more
<ogra_> the above is the first step
<ogra_> if you got something ready, come back and i'll help you
<ogra_> that the kernel works out of the box is rare so we will most likely need to debug the first boot ... once you get to an adb connection the rest is mostly paperwork (creating a proper udev rule etc)
<ogra_> so your first target should be getting the thing booted and an adb connection
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress has an in-progess wikipage we are just trying to get sorted
<asac> ogra_: so plan is:
<asac> 1. get the 31.3 results published or rerun
<asac> 2. release that
<asac> 3. add the rest of the tests we have
<asac> e.g. todays image need special attentiion
<asac> where is jcollado
<asac> ?
<jibel> asac, he is on holidays
<asac> jibel: are you able to help getting jobs through?
<asac> gema is starting todays off now
<jibel> asac, no, I don't know these jobs at all
<ogra_> jibel, do you know who else can shepherd and re-run the tests  ?
<ogra_> (in a european TZ)
 * ogra_ suspects there is nobody
<asac> ogra_: gema is kicking them off now
<asac> but she will be in meetings for a while
<asac> so might not be there...
<asac> but... best option we seem to have right now
<jibel> ogra_, maybe psivaa ? he starts around 0800UTC
<jibel> I'll ask him when he gets online
<ycheng> hi, on nexus4 with ubuntu touch installed, run test_glesv2 / test_sf show something on display
<ycheng> but run test_egl does not do anything
<ycheng> is that normal ?
<jibel> ogra_, asac psivaa will help with touch smoke tests
<ogra_> jibel, thanks
<gema> I have restarted the jobs
<gema> psivaa: I am looking at those
<gema> psivaa: the only problem right now is to figure out if all the results are appearing on the public instance form the internal one or not and then if they apear on the dashboard
<gema> psivaa: there seems to be a problem with the dashboard today that some results are missing, so it may be just a case of the dashboard not begin able to import/show the results
<psivaa> gema: right, the runs are in the public instance but dashboard does not show all of them
<gema> psivaa: that is a cjohnston issue
<gema> psivaa: I have raised a critical bug , please make sure he sees it first thing his morning
<gema> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qa-dashboard/+bug/1207218
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207218 in Ubuntu QA Dashboard "Results were lost for 20130731 touch images" [Critical,New]
<AskUbuntu> Can I travel to Tibet Independently? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327316
<gema> AskUbuntu: that's a peaceful thought you put in our minds, travelling to tibet :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Yorkshire Day! :-D
<MaxWallstedt> Is lp:platform-api still needed in the android build in the flipped images?
<janimo> MaxWallstedt, yes
<janimo> MaxWallstedt, only uchroot is no longer needed
<MaxWallstedt> Ok, thanks!
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, great work on getting your port! thanks a bunch for updating the image info in LP so quickly!
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, not sure if you saw lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change already, but it's the branch which (once landed) will be able to flash the device, using the image info
<dholbach> according to the merge proposal it should be something like "phablet-flash community --device i9100"
<MaxWallstedt> dholbach, Yes, I saw that, and I'll try it out as soon as I can
<dholbach> maybe you can comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 as well once you played around with it?
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, dholbach, i9100 wont work out of the box, it needs kernel changes  (specifically the cmdline needs console=tty1 appended, else upstart wont boot)
 * ogra_ is working on that since sunday .... you can hardcode the cmdline from the bootloader in the kernel to achieve that change, but that breaks recovery mode completely
<dednick> MacSlow: pong
<ogra_> (beyond that flipped runs fine on my SGS2)
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_, Thanks for that information!
<dholbach> ogra_, nice!
<dholbach> ogra_, is that something which is going to happen to other devices too?
<asac> gema: job still running?
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, i also added a udev rule and the needed fstab changes to the respective packages already
<dholbach> in that case we might want to document it
<asac> gema: just wonder ... a few days back we got 140 tests
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, sound and camera are still not working with it though, that will need further inspection
<asac> now its 128
<asac> gema: oh its default/sdk/security that haven't run yet
<asac> gema: coming or did they choke?
<gema> asac: ack
<gema> checking
<ogra_> dholbach, the console issue will happen on several devices, but not all
<MaxWallstedt> Well, one thing at the time
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> dholbach, for our supported devices two worked without any kernel changed .... grouper and manta (both tablets) needed touching for the console stuff like the SGS2
<asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/9/artifact/clientlogs/
<asac> powerd crashed
<ogra_> its a matter of the graphics driver in use .... seems mali and tegra need tinkering
<dholbach> maybe we should put that on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress then(?)
<asac> ogasawara: how is sprint going?
<ogra_> well, its highly individual what you need to set .... i was trying to find a common denominator
<asac> 11:33 < asac> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/9/artifact/clientlogs/
<asac> 11:33 < asac> powerd crashed
<asac> ogasawara: ^^
<asac> there is a .crash file with coredump for investiating
<dholbach> ogra_, sure it is - I just thought that the general information might help ... if porters run into the issue
<ogra_> CONFIG_VT and CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE might be something common
<ogra_> i'm not 100% sure yet
<murgero> Hey guys!
<murgero> How is everyone?
<ogra_> asac, whoopsie is on the images since a few days, probably QA and ev could work together to have it automatically process the crash files from utah
<ogra_> (push it to the retracer, automatically create a bug and attach that to the dashboard)
<asac> ogra_: we have just added the feature to export .crash files
<asac> whoopsie etc. is on our list
<ogra_> ah, sweet
<asac> but its not really a priority because we dont have arm retracers yet anyway
<asac> ogra_: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/9/artifact/clientlogs/
<ogra_> asac, what happened to them ?
<asac> unity8 had a failure and seems powerd just kicked in
<asac> ogra_: dunno
<ogra_> we have arm retracers since lucid iirc
<asac> ogra_: sounded like they were never there  :)
<asac> ogra_: but not for whoopsie
<asac> etc.
<asac> for the old infra
<ogra_> but NCommander kind of dropped the ball on them
<asac> but maybe i just got it wrong
<asac> will double check the story in todays CI standup
<ogra_> they worked for a year or so
<asac> ogra_: for this whoopsie thingy?
<ogra_> and after that on and off
<asac> not the old stuff?
<asac> like launchpad bug retracing
<ogra_> the old stuff
<asac> ogra_: so yeah
<asac> none are there
<ev> asac: no, you have it right. We don't have armhf retracers on daisy.ubuntu.com yet. That's RT https://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=58019
<asac> for whoopsie
<ogra_> well. there are retracers somewhere ... they can probably be re-purposed
<ev> ogra_: the ones we have don't scale
<ev> this calls for prodstack and a lot of them :)
<ogra_> so we are waiting for calxeda ?
<ev> ogra_: no, these are virtualised
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> ev: ack
<asac> steve gave me the big story :)
<asac> now
<ev> :)
<asac> interesting stuff
<asac> have to think about it :)
<asac> but guess i will just forget
<asac> and hope for it just happening
 * ogra_ goes back to fix up lxc-android-config 
<ev> we may get uploading the reports from jenkins to daisy.ubuntu.com for free, depending on how my conversation with Katherine next week on automatic reporting on Touch goes.
<ev> heh
<ev> but obviously there's additional work we can do to smooth the experience from a crash happening in jenkins to the developer getting a launchpad bug number
<Notex> Hello.
<popey> hello Notex
<starthal> Hi, if I flash the daily Saucy build for grouper should I expect graphics to work?
<ogra_> yes
<starthal> Thank you
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_, Did you need to change CONFIG_VT=y and CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y for i9100?
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, well, i changed it, i havent done a reverse twst, might be that just changing the cmdline stuff works, i'll test that later today
<ogra_> *test
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_, in galaxys2-common/BoardCommonConfig.mk there's a line: BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := console=ttySAC2,115200 consoleblank=0. Is that the one that needs to be changed?
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, right
<ogra_> and the configuration for it (kernel needs to override bootloader)
<MaxWallstedt> Shall any of those values remain?
<ogra_> loglevel=4 androidboot.serialno=0009c7dd53c73f sec_debug.enable=0 sec_debug.enable_user=0 c1_watchdog.sec_pet=5 sec_log=0x100000@0x4d900000 s3cfb.bootloaderfb=0x5ec00000 ld9040.get_lcdtype=0x0 consoleblank=0 lpj=3981312 vmalloc=144m console=tty1
<ogra_> thats the one i use atm
<ogra_> no, i replaced it completely
<ogra_> but thats suboptimal since the bootloader prepends something to the line of you press the buttons for recovery mode on boot
<ogra_> i.e. you cant use recovery anymore
<ogra_> i talked to apw yesterday (one of our kernel geniuses) if we could have a patch that flips the cmdline handling around (so that ker kernel can append to the bootloader line)
<ogra_> *that the
<MaxWallstedt> Is it possible to re-flash the recovery afterwards?
<ogra_> well, that wont gain you much
<ogra_> and the recovery itself isnt broken
<ogra_> the mechanism to boot into it is
<ogra_> we actually need to use the bootloader cmdline and just append console=tty1 to it ... but the kernel only offers to completely replace it or to *pre*pend
<ogra_> replacing will break recovery ... prepending will still leave us with the wrong console arg (only the last one is read and teh default cmdline has a console=ram in it)
<MaxWallstedt> Is it possible to return to android in that state?
<ogra_> well, you need to re-flash
<gema> asac: all results are there
<gema> asac: images look good
<ogra_> (using haskell or whatever)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> heimdall
<asac> gema: nice
<ogra_> gema, looks to me like 7 are still missing
<ogra_> (we had 140 the last times)
<gema> ogra_: do you know which job is missing?
<gema> ogra_: the dashboard has this problem with results parsing
<gema> (I think)
<ogra_> not really and i cant see the 140er results on the dashboard anymore
<gema> ogra_: ok
<gema> psivaa: can you check against all the jobs we are running per device, which one is missing to show?
<ogra_> but all successful runs the last days had that amount
<ogra_> seems there is a lot missing
<ogra_> (from dachboard)
<psivaa> gema: ogra_: some jobs just finished running so the dash is yet to to pick them up
<ogra_> ah, cool
<mardy> Laney, seb128: ping for https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/private-module-dir/+merge/177801
<Notex> Does wifi work fine for other people?
<einnamehalt> Hello
<Notex> Hello einnamehalt
<einnamehalt> Why isnt ubuntu avaliable for iPhones
<einnamehalt> that makes me sad cause i only have an iPhone
<seb128> mardy, hey, as said I've no strong opinion on the topic, but I would prefer the to prefix the system directory with ubuntu-
<seb128> mardy, I guess we can discuss the name at the call in 3 hours, can you join this week?
<Notex> einnamehalt, I'm pretty sure Ubuntu Touch will never be on IOS.
<einnamehalt> thats very sad :c
<mardy> seb128: ah, right! I think I can
<einnamehalt> i needthere must be a way to unlock the iDevice so that the User can do whatever he wants to do with it. I am thinking of an Jailbreak for changing the OS
<starthal> But by the time your iPhone dies there will likely be an Ubuntu phone on the market
<seb128> mardy, great
<Notex> If you want to do whatever you want, I would suggest getting an Android phone/tablet. Apple gives no freedom to their customers.
<einnamehalt> I had an Android device and i was very disapointed of that :D
<popey> einnamehalt: it's not within our remit to port to apple hardware, but if someone in the community wants to try, that would be great
<einnamehalt> that would be very great haha
<bfiller> seb128: I added some information to settings sheet about keyboard settings. currently osk only reads it's settings from a config file
<seb128> bfiller, thanks
<ali1234> what happened to the porting guide?
<w-flo> Notex, wifi is working fine for me (WPA2)
<ali1234> it used to make sense :(
<popey> ali1234: its being rewritten
<seb128> bfiller, do you know if we have plans to provide an api to change the osk config? or we should just have a custom backend editing the ini style config file?
<popey> ali1234: if you have suggestions, dholbach would appreciate the help!
<ali1234> i suggest you fix it?
<Notex> w-flo, must just be the port I was using. No wifi signals were being picked up.
<bfiller> seb128: it's a good question, not sure if there is a Qt api that we can write a backend for to talk to maliit
<popey> ali1234: not as useful as I had hoped
<Notex> w-flo, why they were being picked up. But could not connect to them.
<w-flo> Notex, maybe you can fix it in adb? like "ifconfig wlan0 up" ..
<w-flo> Notex, oh. strange
<bfiller> seb128: I need to look into that, would be best to not write directly to the file
<ali1234> all i can tell you is it contains statements which do not match reality
<ali1234> like for example "breakfast will automatically set up your device specific repos at the local manifest file .repo/local_manifest.xml. "
<popey> right, again not useful without knowing which ones
<Notex> w-flo, might download the latest release of Ubuntu Touch and see if wifi works.
<ogra_> ali1234, there is a porting clinic soon that will try to work through it it never has been updated for the flipped container model
<seb128> bfiller, yeah, I would prefer not have to edit the file ... especially if changes there are not dymamic and picked up by the osk
<popey> ali1234: you referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress ?
<ali1234> no
<janimo> rsalveti, can the ubuntu_chroot service be dropped from the phablet-saucy branch?
<ali1234> i am refering to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> janimo, +++
<popey> that's being replaced / rewritten
<ogra_> and plus !
<seb128> bfiller, e.g not sure if it re-reads the config when it changes or if it only does once on start
<popey> so "yay"
<janimo> ogra_, popey I am specifically referring to the init.rc patch, not sure where the service lives actually
<ali1234> well the new guide says exactly the same thing
<ogra_> janimo, our container script set has a sed snippt that disables it ... that needs to go from lxc-android-config at the same time
<bfiller> seb128: it's not dynamic right now but we will fix the osk to make it dynamic
<janimo> ogra_, if sed does not succeed the script aborts?
<seb128> bfiller, I just looked at your edit, interesting
<ogra_> janimo, it should live in one of the bzr branches in the tree
<ogra_> that branch can go as well
<janimo> ogasawara, ah is it uchroot? ok
<ogra_> yeah
<ali1234> yeah what time is the clinic btw?
 * ogra_ hugs leann
<ali1234> the email doesn't say
<ogra_> ali1234, hmm, dholbach might be able to tell us :)
<seb128> bfiller, that's the design from mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-language-and-text.png ... it conflicts with the feature set it seems
<seb128> bfiller, e.g you have quite some of those options as "not supported in 13.10"
<asac> ogra_: sent mail about /current
<asac> thx
<seb128> mpt, ^ seems like: spell checking, auto correction and auto punctuation are not going to be supported by the osk in 13.10, should we just drop the controls for those settings?
<bfiller> seb128: right, some of those have no support currently in maliit and doesn't look like we'll have time to implement
<janimo> ali1234, all day long I think
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936079/ thats my current cyanogenmod_i9100_defconfig, likely needs cleanup
<ali1234> :S
<ogra_> (sorry was a bit distracted)
<bfiller> seb128, mpt : we'll have auto correction, but spell check and auto punctation are at risk. maybe I should list as "at risk"
<bfiller> possibly we can do
<seb128> bfiller, that works for me ... the settings side is not going to be lot of work, so we can add control/hide them at the end of the cycle, depending on what the osk ends up supporting
<seb128> bfiller, we just need to make sure we have the things that are required by the prd
<ali1234> so my question then, is where does breakfast actually put the local manifest when you run it on a codename that isn't on phablet?
<bfiller> seb128: agreed
<ogra_> asac, bfiller, rickspencer3 ... marking 20130731.3 ... DONE
<ogra_> so we currently have a new /current :)
<popey> ali1234: a question for rsalveti or sergio when they wake in a short while
<rickspencer3> \o/
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra_
<rickspencer3> and popey :)
<ogra_> :)
<w-flo> yay :)
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay \o/
 * popey spies a 20130801
<ogra_> doanac, so for your script ... you can now chmod -x /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d/10-no-adbd which will disable the existing sed code ... and if you need something new, just copy your own 11-no-adbd in place (or overwrite it or whatever) the snippet needs to be executable and have a #!/bin/sh at the top
<cdesai> ali1234: .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml
<ali1234> ok. next question. can i extract the vendor binaries from a phone running ubuntu-touch already?
<ali1234> answer: yes, apparently
<dholbach> ali1234, ogra_, the whole day :)
<dholbach> just ask all the questions you have
<seb128> bfiller, who is the right person to talk to wrt the osk config/how to access it/what we need etc..?
<mamenyaka> hello!
<davmor2> ogra_: does that make 31.3 the latest daily or will a 01 be arriving shortly?
<ali1234> dholbach: how should i report the problems in the porting guide?
<dholbach> you could either just mention it here, add a note to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress or bring it up on the mailing list (ubuntu-phone at lists.launchpad.net)
<mamenyaka> I got my Sony Tablet Z flipped port up and running! Can someone help me with this: wlan: [447:F :HDD] hdd_driver_init: WLAN device not found!! [   14.045318] wlan: driver load failure
<dholbach> mamenyaka, well done!
<dholbach> if you (at some stage) could see if flashing with lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change works, that'd be great - according to the merge proposal, it should be something like "phablet-flash community --device pollux"
<dief> moro. apuja ubuntu phonen asennukseen?
<ogra_> dief, and in english ?
<ogra_> davmor2, 01 should be running tests now
<ogra_> (or start soon)
<dief> ok. i need help for ubunutu phone
<davmor2> ogra_: it is on grouper and manta that's what made me ask :)
<ogra_> the dashboard is always behind, give it some time ...
<bfiller> seb128: tmoenicke is the owner of that, he's on my team
<ogra_> though tests tend to hang or get stuck and need a manual touch sometimes
<dief> I try to install ubunutu phone for sgs- i9000
<seb128> bfiller, ok, thanks, attente is the desktoper who is working on this system settings panel, I will tell him to get in touch with tmoenicke
<mamenyaka> should the lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change  work simply by running the command you gave me?
<dholbach> mamenyaka, yes, it should grab the info from your phablet-image-info branch you pushed
<dholbach> f you could comment with your experience on https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change/+merge/177927 that'd be great
<mamenyaka> simply running $ ./phablet-flash gives me errors
<mamenyaka> $ ./phablet-flash
<mamenyaka> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mamenyaka>   File "./phablet-flash", line 24, in <module>
<mamenyaka>     from phabletutils import arguments
<mamenyaka>   File "/home/andras/Android/flash_change/phabletutils/arguments.py", line 21, in <module>
<mamenyaka>     from phabletutils import environment
<mamenyaka>   File "/home/andras/Android/flash_change/phabletutils/environment.py", line 26, in <module>
<mamenyaka>     from phabletutils import community
<mamenyaka> ImportError: cannot import name community
<ogra_> uh, please use a pastebin
<mamenyaka> sorry
<ogra_> (next time)
<ogra_> :)
<mamenyaka> gotcha
<dholbach> hum
<mamenyaka> first time here
<ogra_> no worries
<dholbach> did you run something like "phablet-flash community --device pollux"?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> http://pastebin.com/TA72PcD6
<dholbach> hummmmmmm
<ogra_> sergiuiens should eb up soon
<dholbach> let me follow up on the merge proposal
<ogra_> *be up soon
<dholbach> yes, I guess he forgot to "bzr add" a file or two
<ali1234> how do i fix the java7 problem again?
<ogra_> ali1234, hmm, i thought the branch was patched to not complain anymore
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> it still complains
<ogra_> openjdk 6 should help though
<ali1234> it's installed
<ali1234> brunch still tries to use 7
<ogra_> hmm
<ali1234> Your version is: java version "1.7.0_25".
<ali1234> The correct version is: Java SE 1.6.
<ogra_> as i said, 6 should help :)
<artur> Hello, I'm building ubuntu touch for L9. I've downloaded saucy repo, i applied patches from porting guide. What to do next to run flipped image?
<ogra_> (and as the error suggests)
<ali1234> and as i said, i just installed it
<ali1234> openjdk-6-jdk is already the newest version.
<ali1234> openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version.
<ogra_> you probably need to remove 7 (temporary)
<ogra_> seems the java binary still points to 7
<ali1234> purged. it still doesn't work
<mamenyaka> why don't you use oracle-java?
<ogra_> he doesnt
<davmor2> ali1234: you shouldn't need java, you may find that there are some .jar packages in some odd folder
<ali1234> the build system checks java version even if it does not use it
<ogra_> mamenyaka, because it should work with openjdk as well
<xnox> ogra_: linaro verified that 1.7 works just fine, maybe we should still their version checks to accept 1.7 as fine.
<xnox> ogra_: or i should finally fully patch the tree to not require java, nor check it at all.
<ogra_> xnox, we should just get rid completely of all java stuff
<xnox> ogra_: ok, will look into that.
<davmor2> ali1234: I stand corrected then :)  I think it will always complain till you install the main orcale java to be honest it should still continue though
<ogra_> xnox, how up to date are the android packages, do you currently regulary rebiuild them ?
 * ogra_ would like to swithc before end of the day today
<mamenyaka> you should purge all java and reinstall then
<ogra_> davmor2, no, you dont need any oracle stuff
<xnox> ogra_: there was a build yesterday. There will be another build in the moment to drop more stuff as per jdstrand comments in bug 1203800
<ubot5> bug 1203800 in android (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Android, CyanogenMod, Clockworkmod, et al" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203800
<davmor2> ogra_: no you don't need it but I think the install still whines that it isn't the right version. but carrys on compiling and stuff as expected
<ali1234> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/ubuntu-boot.img'
<xnox> ogra_: I haven't automated doing daily uploads of android package, will be looking into that soon, but i think it will only come with moving to phablet-saucy branch & making the export tarball look like the one used by android package.
<ogra_> xnox, well, dholbach's clinic effort today should get us there ... hopefully we can switch branches this week
<dholbach> you guys are all awesome! :)
<ogra_> ali1234, are you using the right branch ? flipped works better with the new one
<ali1234> what do you mean "the right branch"
<ali1234> what is the right branch?
<ali1234> and how do i tell if i am using it?
<xnox> ogra_: hm, ok. but there are outstanding patches not applied from me. I will rebase the rest of them and switch android package, i guess.
<xnox> ogra_: i'll keep you informed of any changes =)
<ogra_> xnox, ok, then i'll hold back with the switch
<xnox> ogra_: i think i will experiment with switching to saucy branch in a ppa.
<ogra_> yeah
<xnox> ogra_: the archive package will stay as it is, for now, from phablet branch.
<ogra_> ali1234, i think its called phablet-saucy
<xnox> ogra_: i'd rather see cdimage switch to build from android package rather sooner than later.
<ogra_> xnox, well, if it works  i will switch :)
<ali1234> i don't see that branch anywher ein the repo
<ali1234> nor anything like it
<ogra_> xnox, but it needs to be rebuilt as soon as hybris changes happen (like yesterday)
<ogra_> janimo, do you have the runes for ali1234 to switch to the saucy branch ?
 * ogra_ forgot them 
<ali1234> i am on m/phablet-10.1
<janimo> ogra_, ali1234  to switch an android build tree?
<ali1234> as far as i can tell
<janimo> ali1234, well it would be repo checkout phablet/phablet-saucy
<ogra_> janimo, to eth saucy next thingie
<ogra_> yeah, that one :)
<janimo> but I think that branch is not normally fetched by default
<ali1234> all i have done is run phablet-dev-bootstrap, add my old repos, rebase them to latest cyanogenmod, and then attempt to rebuild it
 * xnox is chatting with Alan Cox on G+, I feel like I'm in touch with celebrities now ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> fanboy !
<ali1234> so why doesn't the default branch work then?
<janimo> ali1234, the phablet-saucy branch is not fetched locally
<ali1234> how is that relevant?
<xnox> ali1234: it does but you need to add extra taget dependenices for your board to build ubuntu-boot.img, which may or may not work.
<janimo> ali1234, what exactly is not working for you?
<ali1234> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/ubuntu-boot.img'
<ogra_> ali1234, the default branch does not ahve all flipped bits yet
<ja> hello
<ali1234> i am confused
<janimo> ogra_, wait does the default not work already with both flipped and unflipped?
<janimo> ogra_, and saucy with only flipped?
<janimo> ali1234, if you want saucy remove the sync-c="true" line from .repo/manifest.xml and do a repo sync
<ali1234> back in feb, i was able to build an image for galaxysmtd. today it does not work. what exactly changed?
<janimo> then repo checkout phablet/phablet-saucy
<ali1234> i don't know if i want saucy or not
<ogra_> ali1234, almost everything changed
<ali1234> so which change is the change that causes it to no longer work?
<ogra_> we are now booting into ubuntu, running android inside a container and the android part was stripped down a lot
<mamenyaka> I had the same error
<mamenyaka> look here
<mamenyaka> android_device_samsung_aries-common / shbootimg.mk
<mamenyaka> rename boot.img to ubuntu-boot.img
<ogra_> yeah, samsun is a bit tricky if it comes to boot.img
<ogra_> they also dont use a normal andoid bootimg
<cdesai> only on older devices though
<cdesai> all good now, from S3 IIRC
<ali1234> so should i be using saucy or not?
<ogra_> cdesai, oh, thats good to know ... getting my SGS2 to flipped was really painful
<ogra_> ali1234, you should
<ogra_> nobody cares for raring or quantal anymore
<ja> I was wondering if Ubuntu 13:10 Touch runs on asus fonepad me371mg
<ali1234> why isn't saucy the default branch then?
<ogra_> ali1234, again, because we havent taken care for ports that much while getting flipped to work
<ogra_> which is why we have the porting clinic today
<ogra_> to bring the tree and ports up to date
<cdesai> mamenyaka: ali1234 from what I'm seeing, renaming won't work
<cdesai> ubuntu-boot.img has ubuntu initrd
<ogra_> yes, it needs to
<cdesai> the one made by shbootimg.mk has the standard android initrd
<mamenyaka> well, it worked for me
<ogra_> right, you dont want that
<cdesai> 10.1 mamenyaka?
<mamenyaka> both
<ogra_> the android initrd needs to end up in /system/boot/android-ramdisk.img
<cdesai> phablet-10.1 I mean
<mamenyaka> 10.1 and phablet-saucy
<cdesai> aries just copies the kernel to boot.img
<mamenyaka> only on phablet-saucy there is android-boot.img
<cdesai> and the kernel has stage1 ramdisk, and stage2 normal and recovery ramdisks
<ogra_> right
<mamenyaka> and I just replaced the boot.img in the .zip wth the ubuntu-boot.img
<mamenyaka> and renamed
<ogra_> and the normal ramdisk must be the generic ubuntu one
<cdesai> $OUT/ramdisk.img is used
<ogra_> ti shouldnt
<ali1234> so what should i actually do?
<ogra_> then you wont be able to boot
<ja> I was wondering if Ubuntu 13:10 Touch runs on asus fonepad me371mg intel atom z2420
<ogra_> ja, thats intel, right \/
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> oh, you said so
<ogra_> no, it wont work unless someone first ports it to cyanogenmod
<artur>  Hello, I'm building flipped base image for LG L9 P760.  I did patches from porting guide 1.0 expect PARANOID_NETWORK (fails on build). What to do next to get it working?
<xnox> ja: no, no ubuntu runs on intel atom z* series due to 32-only uefi.
<mamenyaka> I have this with boot.img that needed to be modified: http://tinyurl.com/ojgjlu7
<artur> Can you describe what i need to patch?
<janimo> rsalveti, ogra_ does this omap4 message look familiar?
<janimo> SDP4430 Media: dsp: no backend DAIs enabled for SDP4430 Media
<janimo> I know it has been seen on the panda a few releases ago, it appears a lot in my dmesg on a GNex like device
<Chocanto> mhall119: ping
<artur> Could anybody help me with moving ubuntu to flipped from unflipped?
<mamenyaka> artur: what is the problem?
<artur> I want to build unflipped image, i have synced saucy repo, and i have applied changes from porting guide 1.0. I don't know how to do next.
<mamenyaka> taking screenshots with Ubuntu SDK isn't working with flipped, as it tries to save to sdcard
<mardy> Laney: hi! about your allow_libdir_override branch, it looks good to me
<mardy> Laney: in the comment, you mentioned that you didn't find a way to do something with qmake, what was it?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, please file a bug
<mamenyaka> how should I share some pictures here?
<ogra_> (against the sdk)
<ogra_> use some imagebin service
<mamenyaka> here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team
<ogra_> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-sdk
<janimo> Not sure if this is harmless or not for basic bringup E/Sensors - (pid) setDelay(0) failed (Operation not permitted)
<ogra_> try calling that in a terminal
<mamenyaka> hah, didn't know that exists
<ogra_> janimo, i dont remember anymore if the PVR issue above was actually fatal
<mamenyaka> this is not an official ....
<mamenyaka> and http://pastebin.com/KeLDh8wf
<ogra_> Mirv, ^^^ ?
<artur> How to put initrd in boot.img?
<ogra_> artur, try with abootimg -i /path/to/boo.img if it is a normal android bootimg or something vendor specific
<ogra_> if it is, you can use abootimg to update the initrd
<artur> Ok, when i used abootimg,  i have some info about this boot.img
<mamenyaka> here are some images: http://pastebin.com/dja9ZHuF
<mamenyaka> I don't know if this is only with me, but all apps that only use the side behave like this
<Chipaca> cjwatson: who should i talk with about click package hooks?
<ogra_> artur, great, so just update the initrd inside ... abootimg -h should help
<artur> ok, i will try in minutes
<popey> balloons: can you take a look at bug 1207301 and bug 1207315 when you get a moment please.
<ubot5> bug 1207301 in Ubuntu Calculator App "autopilot tests fail on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207301
<ubot5> bug 1207315 in Ubuntu Weather App "Autopilot test failures when run on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207315
<cjwatson> Chipaca: There's a doc/hooks.rst file in the click source package with the spec; and then it should generally be up to the package consuming the file(s) in question to deliver a hook
<cjwatson> Chipaca: (Whoever's writing the hook probably still wants to talk with me about the details, until things bed down some more)
<artur> ogra_, can you descripe how to update initrd?
<Chipaca> cjwatson: and there are at this point no hooks for scopes
<Mirv> ogra_: which discussion / what?
<Mirv> UI Toolkit bugs by default to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ogra_> Mirv, hwo do people file bugs ? seems ubuntu-bug ubuntu-sdk doesnt work
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ^^^
<ogra_> artur, abootimg -h should tell yoou
<Mirv> also SDK in general there doesn't hurt, it can be then put elsewhere
<mamenyaka> so?
<timp> ogra_: what doesn't work? bug can be reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug
<ogra_> timp, seems mamenyaka cant take screenshots with flipped, because it tries to save them in /sdcard (i think that should be moved to /home/phablet/Pictures/)
<cjwatson> Chipaca: Indeed, somebody who maintains whatever consumes scopes would need to write one
<Chipaca> cjwatson: gotcha
<Chipaca> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> Chipaca: I expect this will involve looking for scopes in more locations than just wherever it currently is in /usr
<cjwatson> Chipaca: Since that'll be read-only ...
<cjwatson> Chipaca: There are also confinement problems depending on how scopes run; it's necessary to make sure that any code delivered in click packages runs under apparmor confinement
<cjwatson> Chipaca: If scopes already run as a separate process, then it would probably be sane to define a way to install scopes in a user's home directory (under ~/.local/ or whatever); if they don't, I suspect it would be a good idea to figure that out first
<timp> ogra_: ah. I don't know how the screenshots are made or who is responsible for that
<ogra_> well, something in the sdk seems to offer making shots
<mamenyaka> bug reported
<timp> jppiiroi1en: ^ did you add the screenshot to the qtc?
<popey> balloons: also bug 1207325
<ubot5> bug 1207325 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Autopilot test failures on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207325
<mamenyaka> another question: how to reboot?
<jppiiroi1en> timp, ogra_: there is a fix for that coming
<jppiiroi1en> in the release pipeline
<jppiiroi1en> could be available already
<ogra_> jppiiroi1en, you rock
<didrocks> asac: slangasek: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release-nominators
<MacSlow> did
<MacSlow> doh...
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<dednick> MacSlow: pong
<ogra_> didrocks, is that for the ubuntu-release oscars ? :)
<xnox> ogra_: and the Oscar for the best changelog entry goes to..........
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ glares at the pulse dbus errors in http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936359/
<jppiiroi1en> ogra_: any ideas if the BeagleBone + 7" LCD touch cape could be used with our stuff? As i have one :p
<ogra_> jppiiroi1en, if someone does a port :)
<didrocks> ogra_: of course ;)
<ogra_> i know they have an android image based on ASOP, so it shouldnt be to hard
<popey> balloons: also bug 1207333  (these may all be related, but not every app borks, only some)
<ubot5> bug 1207333 in Sudoku App "Autopilot test failed on device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207333
<jppiiroi1en> ogra_: would you create one if i buy you a BeagleBone? ;)
<ogra_> jppiiroi1en, lol, if i had the time
<jppiiroi1en> ^^
<jppiiroi1en> ogra_: same here
<artur> ogra_: what i need to edit in initrd?
<Laney> mardy: thanks. I mean that I don't see any automatic libdir support like you get with autotools
<Laney> i.e. I'm not sure what the variables you see in qmake -config are for
<ogra_> artur, nothing, you just need to use the ubuntu genric one (should have been pulled in during your build)
<artur> ok, thanks
<artur> how the ubuntu generic initrd is called?
<ogra_> artur, look in your out dir ... there should be an ubuntu-ramdisk.img
<mardy> Laney: there isn't automatic libdir support AFAIK, the way you did it is the correct one
<Laney> ok
<mardy> Laney: before I merge in your branch, can you please tell me why it's important?
<artur> i have only android-ramdisk.img and ramdisk.img
<mardy> Laney: isn't multiarch useful only if you want to support binaries built for different archs to coexist?
<artur> I know, android-ramdisk.img is ubuntu-ramdisk.img, but not renamed, i think
<Laney> mardy: This is only moving the files; it's not a multiarch conversion yet (the package would have to be split or something for that to work)
<Laney> I like the general goal of moving files out of /usr/lib where possible and it facilitates such a conversion in the future which would help with cross-building amongst other things
<Laney> And it's becoming the standard in Debian/Ubuntu - see debhelper compat 9 and qmake -config
<artur> ogra_: i recompiled boot.img. What i need to do next?
<ogra_> make sure it ends up in your zip
<nexwave-mat> hey guys, I'm I late to the party? Port clinic?
<artur> ok, i have it in zip
<asac> plars: so you will send around the list of tests that we will add today to ue-leads?
 * ogra_ hugs xnox  ... thanks !
<asac> plars: can you explicitely call out who owns which?
<mardy> Laney: OK. I don't see the practical benefit now, but I understand it can make things easier, so I'll update my MR with it. Thanks!
<asac> plars: rule: the engineering manager owning the app under test is the owner
<asac> plars: thx
<artur> ogra_, i have it in zip, what i need to do next?
<ogra_> try flashing it and the saucy armhf.zip, then see where that gets you
<plars> asac: will do
<plars> asac: in the email you originally sent out, were those names accurate?
<cjwatson> mardy: Cross-building's about to be a fairly significant priority for foundations AIUI, for what it's worth
<xnox> ogra_: ?! =) android upload?!
<ogra_> artur, if everything is right you should be able to adb into the device after boot .... if it isnt the device will be in a reboot loop
<cjwatson> So we appreciate grassroots help with it
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, are you running the port clinic chat?
<ogra_> xnox, yeah :D
<xnox> ogra_: =)
<artur> ogra_, ok i must only do nandroid backup, then i will install zip
<asac> plars: i think so... feel free to run the paste through me
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, well, the prot clinic runs in here ... i'm just one of the doctors :)
 * ogra_ doesnt run it ... but i try to help 
<artur> I'm downloading current saucy zip
<nexwave-mat> ok, well I'm probably going to ask questions that have already been answered but yesterday I setup my ubuntu touch environment anew. I can build and boot old unflipped images, phatblet-tool and repos are up-to-date as of 5 min ago. Where to I start to build new flipped image?
<mamenyaka> will there be something regarding the 70-devicename.rules?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, "be something" ?
<ogra_> can you be more specific ?
<asac> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5878124/
<asac> thats the list of ppa stuff and owners from 2 weeks ago
<mamenyaka> as with the .config file, adding them for each device
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah, thats sadly needed ... we might somehow pull thet into the android build and copy it on first boot or some such
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<mamenyaka> thank you
<mamenyaka> I started to flip my other port, Samsung Note 10.1, but stuck on boot
<nexwave-mat> This is the top part of my ".repo/manifest.xml":
<mamenyaka> but this one's weird: http://pastebin.com/LNJ3xVs5
<nexwave-mat> <remote  name="phablet"
<nexwave-mat>            fetch="git://phablet.ubuntu.com" />
<nexwave-mat>   <remote  name="github"
<nexwave-mat>            fetch="git://github.com" />
<nexwave-mat>   <default revision="refs/heads/phablet-10.1"
<nexwave-mat>            remote="phablet"
<nexwave-mat>            sync-c="true"
<nexwave-mat>            sync-j="1" />
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, please use a pastebin
<ogra_> mamenyaka, stuck ? or in a reboot loop ?
<mamenyaka> stuck
<mamenyaka> adb working
<ogra_> can you adb ?
<mamenyaka> no bootloop
<nexwave-mat> k
<ogra_> congrats then
<mamenyaka> yes, see pastebin
<ogra_> mamenyaka, aha, so the initrd didnt find your rootfs
<ogra_> can you pastebin the output of "ls /dev/disk/by-name" and /dev/disk/by-partlabel ?
<mamenyaka> one moment
<mamenyaka> # ls /dev/disk/by-name/
<mamenyaka> BOTA0     BOOT      RADIO     RECOVERY  SYSTEM
<mamenyaka> EFS       PARAM     BOTA1     CACHE
<mamenyaka> # ls /dev/disk/by-partlabel/
<mamenyaka> BOTA0     OTA       USERDATA  PARAM     BOTA1     CACHE
<mamenyaka> EFS       HIDDEN    BOOT      RADIO     RECOVERY  SYSTEM
<ogra_> aha
<w-flo> my device is strange. I don't even have those paths. only by-id, by-path and by-uuid. x.x
<ogra_> w-flo, yeah, yours is definitely strange
<rsalveti> ogra_: we had that wi for slangasek to come to something more automated, like parsing and generating the udev files as needed
<rsalveti> but yeah, this step could indeed be part of the android build
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, indeed, i totally had forgotten about that
<rsalveti> ogra_: how are you dealing with the udev rules currently? creating it by hand?
<w-flo> ogra_, do you happen to know if this could be caused by a bad kernel config? or maybe a bad kernel? AFAIK that kernel is community-made, as the original kernel for the device was 2.6.xx and then someone ported stuff to 3.0 and possible forgot something ..
<ogra_> the point is that usually converting the ueventd.rc isnt enough
<ogra_> you need to manually add some devices
<rsalveti> ogra_: just concerned if we should include everything in ueventd.rc without proper review
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> rsalveti, look at the new portin wiki :)
<ogra_> someone added my awk script
<rsalveti> awesome
<ogra_> the ueventd.rc bits should be relatively safe
<janimo> ogra_, I added it, but if you know what else needs to be done for udev rules please add it :
<janimo> :)
<ogra_> but the issue is that there is still manual work needed
<ogra_> janimo, well, on my SGS2 i needed to add most of the graphic device bits manually
<ogra_> and i still dont seem to have all devices right in the current rule (sound and camer dont work)
<janimo> ogra_, why are those not in ueventd.rc?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> probably because something in init.rc sets the permissions for them
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i have a fix but that needs a new initrd, will take a moment
<mamenyaka> thank you
<w-flo> I have ueventd.vision.rc in $ANDROIDROOT/device/htc/vision and ueventd.rc in $ANDROIDROOT/system/core/rootdir ... combining  both seems to make most/all of the hardware work correctly
<ogra_> ah, right, there can indeed be a device specific ueventd.rc as well
<mamenyaka> I only converted the device specific ueventd.qcom.rc, should I also get the ueventd.rv converted?
<w-flo> there's a "compass" user/group in the android ROM for my device, is that a common cyanogenmod thing? it runs akmd and has a few device nodes.. since that user is missing right now in ubuntu I used s/compass/system/ and that fixed my accelerometer.. If the user is common in cyanogenmod, it might be a good idea to add the user to the ubuntu rootfs.
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I converted both. I think it was required for everything to work correctly (not sure)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah you most likely want both of them merged into one rules file
<sergiusens> dholbach: sorry about that!
<dholbach> sergiusens, was it a missing "bzr add"?
<dholbach> that should be most easy to fix then ;-)
<sergiusens> dholbach: pushing, and yes it was that :-)
<dholbach> phew
<sergiusens> dholbach: you can pull now
<dholbach> mamenyaka, ^ if you want to try phablet-flash again, you should just have to "bzr pull" and then try again
<mamenyaka> will do
<dholbach> sergiusens, ran into http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936518/ now
<mamenyaka> seems to working now
<sergiusens> dholbach: oh, sorry late night changes
<mamenyaka> what is the command again?
<dholbach> mamenyaka, I ran "./phablet-flash community --device i9100", but it seems like sergiusens is still fixing something
<mamenyaka> ok then, same here
<dholbach> sergiusens, the image-info was pulled correctly it seems
<sergiusens> dholbach: it's a simple fix ;-)
<dholbach> :-D
<rsalveti> janimo: regarding ubuntu_chroot, yes
<dholbach> sergiusens, 𝅘𝅥𝅮 music to my ears 𝅘𝅥𝅯
<ogra_> \o/
<sergiusens> dholbach: ok, try now
<mamenyaka> nope
<MaxWallstedt> It started downloading for me
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: did you pull again?
<mamenyaka> yes
<dholbach> mamenyaka, does "bzr up" say something about revision 153?
<mamenyaka> it says up to date
<sergiusens> bzr revno should prin 153
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, yep, pulling your image now :)
<sergiusens> print*
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, did sound ever work on the SGS2 ?
<mamenyaka> http://pastebin.com/N3iWJ58H
<rsalveti> janimo: I believe those omap4 related issues is coming from alsa ucm or similar
<rsalveti> janimo: don't think they are causing any harm for now, but diwic would know better
<janimo> rsalveti, right, that's what previous LP bugs indicate, just unclear what the solution was for panda
<janimo> rsalveti, an annoyance really as it fills up dmesg
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, they might configure your audio as pandaboard :)
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: Well, I could play that Sintel video with sound, but it's not terribly loud. And I couldn't change volume
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, ok, thats a regression vs unflipped then
<ogra_> and diwic isnt around so i cant ask him about it
<dholbach> sergiusens, should something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pollux-image-dev/phablet-image-info/pollux/view/head:/manifest.json work? or is that deprecated now?
<dholbach> if so, we might want to go and update the other ones on https://code.launchpad.net/phablet-image-info as well
<sergiusens> dholbach: oh, I'm keeping what I rewrote in the wiki
<sergiusens> dholbach: I'll be adding better error reporting today/tomorrow
<dholbach> mamenyaka just found http://pastebin.com/N3iWJ58H in case you didn't see it above
<sergiusens> dholbach: but I'm only looking for manifest.json now
<ogra_> awe, happy porting clinic day :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: oh, just opened the link, that should work
<sergiusens> dholbach: haven't tried, but checking if the entry is a dict or an str
<dholbach> mamenyaka, you could try something more like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~i9100-image-dev/phablet-image-info/i9100/view/head:/manifest.json - that seems to work
<mamenyaka> I will check it out
<sergiusens> dholbach: let me try that pollux
<mamenyaka> is hash needed?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: dholbach let me fixt that... your config _should_ work
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: no, it's optional
<seb128> kenvandine, Laney, didrocks, tedg, mardy: I'm coming to the settings hangout, 2 min
<seb128> just finished another call
<seb128> I need to grab something to drink first
 * tedg is fighting Google, 2 days
<didrocks> seb128: I won't be around TBH :p
<didrocks> but you know what I did
<Laney> trying to figure out how to join it on my tablet
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, google is forcing me to update the plugin...
<sergiusens> tedg: they are too big to fail ;-)
<mamenyaka> so, should I update to the newer manifest.json format?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: your json is incorrectly formatted
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: line 6 and 3 have a ',' at the end
<seb128> kenvandine, weird, didn't happen here (but I'm using their ppa so it might have updated recently)
<MaxWallstedt> dholbach: did the new phablet-flash work for you?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: the previous version should of worked too btw
<dholbach> sergiusens, once your branch landed in trunk, I'll add a note to the docs to test-run phablet-flash before asking for approval
<dholbach> MaxWallstedt, I don't have a i9100 device, but yes, it got up to the "adb recovery ..." step
<mamenyaka> okay, working now
<dholbach> yooohoo!
 * dholbach hugs mamenyaka, MaxWallstedt and sergiusens
<dholbach> great work :)
<mamenyaka> but the old format for my n8000 isn't
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: don't change it and let me check it :-)
<MaxWallstedt> I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936564/
<mamenyaka> ok
<popey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/BUG_1201094/+merge/178064 - "IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<popey> fginther: can we fix that pls?
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: to quickly test can you start adb as root? adb kill-server && sudo adb start-server
<fginther> popey, ack
<cking> where do I file bugs for ubuntuappmanager?
<MaxWallstedt> I think my setup has problems with adb, in recovery I can't find my device
<sergiusens> MaxWallstedt: not even as root?
<Chocanto> popey: Hey :) Who do I must contact to ask to add the poppler-qt5 package on the ubuntu-touch-coreapps ppa ? :)
<nexwave-mat> is making a flipped port as simple as taking ubuntu-boot.img from my $OUT directory renaming it boot.img and replacing it in cm-10.1-20130731-UNOFFICIAL-p930.zip then flash to device?
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start=server
<MaxWallstedt> I think I fixed it, I'm running ubuntu in VirtualBox and have to pass some usb stuff to the virtual machine
<ogra_> bah
<popey> Chocanto: do you need autolanding / ci ?
<ogra_> cking, see topic ...
<Chocanto> popey: This package isn't mine so I think no
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, no, it needs a lot more ... but if you can get it to boot and give you adb the worst part is done
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: rev 154 should work with the n8000
<cking> ogra_, oh ta
<ogra_> cking, its one of the "spethial" packages :)
<cking> it is special in many ways
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> it will go away once we switch to Mir
<Chocanto> popey: This package is proposed for saucy but I don't really know how long it will take to MOTU to review it and then to add it to the saucy repo
<mamenyaka> sergiusens: it does work!
<ogra_> crazy talk
<Chocanto> popey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/0.24.0-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: you're living the dream!
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> haha
<mamenyaka> is it okay to have a mile long Traceback on pressing CTRL+C in phablet-flash?
<popey> Chocanto: i can push it to that ppa
<popey> will take a look a bit later
<Chocanto> popey: Ok, thank you a lot :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, MaxWallstedt ... so one issue i see with the i9100 is that /data is actually really small ... the install would ahve to use another partition to store the zip before installing it ... i guess there are more such devices out there
<w-flo> guess which, for example :D
 * w-flo 's device
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i thinnk we need to find a common way for such devices ...
<w-flo> it's bug 1145984
<ubot5> bug 1145984 in touch-preview-images "ubuntu zip updater-script script should be smarter regarding the tar.gz copy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1145984
<ogra_> my i9100 has a giant partition but it isnt /data
<nexwave-mat> ogra_: I had it booting yesterday with no mods and ADB, however adb was directly into CM... I guess I wasn't flipped?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, yeah, you werent
<w-flo> I've posted a patch to that bug, but it needs some work I guess %)
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, you would end up in the ubuntu rootfs  if it worked
<ali1234> ok, i am using saucy now
<ali1234> i still get the same error
<ali1234> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet-saucy/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/ubuntu-boot.img'
<Tassadar_> the installer could use /tmp - RAM is usually big enough, and it's fast
<ali1234> Tassadar_: the problem is that the installer does some really silly thing: you have to copy the zip onto the phone, then it unzips it, producing a tgz, then it un-tgzs that
<ali1234> so it ends up needing 3x as much space as it actually should
<Tassadar_> yeah, that's why I'm suggesting /tmp
<mamenyaka> ali1234: I don't know, you should get error with android-boot.img in phablet-saucy
<Tassadar_> it has to do it like that, because ZIPs can't preserve permissions :/
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: yeah... I'm not capturing exceptions initially, I find them more informative
<ali1234> wait, hang on
<ali1234> hmm
<sergiusens> Tassadar_: were you the one who proposed the MR?
<Tassadar_> ?
<ali1234> how do i checkout saucy?
<sergiusens> ogra_: where is META-INF these days?
<sergiusens> is it still hidden in cdimage?
<nexwave-mat> well wish me luck, first flash attempt now.
<Tassadar_> what does MR stands for?
<ogra_> sergiusens, somewhere in the cdimage code ... cjwatson merged it in
<sergiusens> Tassadar_: Merge Request
<ogra_> i need to dig for it, not sure where exactly it landed
<Tassadar_> since I don't know which one you're talking about, then no
<sergiusens> ogra_: heh, well the fix everyone is proposing is to move the location where the unpack is done in the edify script
<jibel> thomi, why does the package autopilot-touch change the ownership of /dev/uinput from
<jibel> thomi, crw-rw---- 1 system bluetooth 10, 223 Aug  1 14:24 /dev/uinput
<jibel> thomi, to crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 223 Aug  1 14:24 /dev/uinput
<jibel> ?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, understood, though where would we move it to ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: people are saying /tmp
<janimo> ogra_, seb128 where are the upstart conf files for session jobs like unity and maliit?
<ogra_> sergiusens, not knowing which is the big partition makes that kind of hard
<thomi> jibel: hmmmm, it shouldn't do - We need to make sure we have write access to that device when we run the tests. Initially we had a udev solution, but something was updated, and now it fails
<ogra_> janimo, /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ iirc
<janimo> ogra_, thanks
<thomi> jibel: fginther did the initial fix (IIRC), but it sounds like we need a better solution to the issue
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, /tmp might be a tmpfs ... not sure thats so cleaver on 512M devices
<Tassadar_> I think 512mb should be enough
<sergiusens> ogra_: how big is the tar?
<oSoMoN> popey: is there a calendar app design hangout today?
<mamenyaka> ogra_: how is the fix coming so that initrd finds rootfs?
<popey> oSoMoN: i pinged lina and no reply
<Tassadar_> recovery eats almost nothing, but you'd have to test that
<jibel> thomi, okay, I'll file a bug
<ogra_> ali1234, nothing produces a tarball on unpack ... the zip contains one and that gets untarred after unzipping ... its only 2x the size
<sergiusens> so I guess the consensus is we will not satisfy all camps
<oSoMoN> popey: ok, can you please ping me if it turns out we’re having the meeting?
<popey> will do oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> thx
<w-flo> wouldn't a sane shell script to find a suitable location for the tar.gz work?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i'm waiting for a package to build that has the fix ... and will then need to re-generate the initrd package
<cjwatson> sergiusens,ogra_: ./lib/cdimage/build.py:449:        "-m", os.path.join(phablet_build, "META-INF"),
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson: thanks
<ali1234> ogra_: i watched the installer proceed on adb... it uses 3x the necessary space
<cjwatson> sergiusens,ogra_: But that's just using it - the actual file still lives in /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/utouch-android/phablet-build-scripts/
<cjwatson> Which is not ideal
<ogra_> thats weird, it doesnt do thet here
<ogra_> cjwatson, definitely not
<ali1234> it unzips the zip to the same directory, then it untars the tar to the same directory
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ogra_ it has the updater bin we still need to get rid of (packaged)
<ogra_> cjwatson, we should be able to make xnox' android package spit out the edify interpreter to have it in an extra binary
<oSoMoN> fginther: hey, I’m trying to download a package built by jenkins, and it says "jenkins is not ready", known problem?
<fginther> oSoMoN, can you point me to what you're trying to download?
<sergiusens> ogra_: that would solve it
<cjwatson> Right, I'm all in favour of it going away, just not going to work on it myself :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i assume it does get built in every android build we do ... so it would just be an entry in the control file to get a new deb for it
<oSoMoN> fginther: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webbrowser-app-saucy-armhf-ci/140/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<xnox> ogra_: please elaborate.
<oSoMoN> fginther: (from https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/add-webapps-integration-support/+merge/177501/comments/401288)
<sergiusens> ogra_: it does as long as we build recovery I think, which we do
<fginther> oSoMoN, looks like someone had to restart jenkins
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, ideally that should be a binary coming from the build system
<ogra_> xnox, we need the updater-binary (which is an interpreter for the edify language android uses to install the zips)
<sergiusens> xnox: there's a META-INF in the ubuntu zips that has a binary that runs an edify script
<fginther> oSoMoN, It might take 30-40 minutes for it to be up again
<oSoMoN> fginther: what, seriously, 30-40mins?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, we do
<oSoMoN> that’s crazy
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, I'm getting this error, adb logcat
<nexwave-mat> /system/bin/sh: exec: line 1: logcat: not found
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, logcat isnt in PATH
<xnox> ogra_: as an arch:all package ? =)
<ogra_> nexwave-mat,  try /system/bin/logcat
<xnox> ogra_: or just part of the android package somewhere extracted?
<ogra_> xnox, well, as something we can install during builds to produce the zip with it inside
<ogra_> i guess all is best, yeah
<xnox> ok.
<ogra_> though ... hmm
<mfisch> sforshee: tiagosh on my team said he was on a call and the screen blanked
<ogra_> i wonder if we actually need it if we switch to system images
<ogra_> does stgraber pull the zip or the tarball from cdimage ?
<janimo> ogra_, how do I restart the session? Using Upstart's service ?
<artur> ogra_: I have got kernel panic: "not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> janimo, either restart ubuntu-touch-session as root ... or if its just the shell, sudo -u phablet -i initctl stop unity8 ... and start the same way
<ali1234> what does this mean? : device/samsung/aries-common/: leaving saucy; does not track upstream
<ogra_> artur, that means upstart couldnt find a proper console device
<salem_> sforshee, ping
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, ah, no, in the initrd there is no logcat
<janimo> artur, try passing console= something you see in dev/ttyXX when booted in recovery
<mamenyaka> ali1234: what did you do?
<ali1234> mamenyaka: repo checkout saucy; repo sync
<ogra_> shouldnt that be phablet-saucy ?
<ali1234> no, because that isn't a branch
<ogra_> k
<ali1234> "error: no project has branch phablet-saucy"
<mamenyaka> look, here is what I did to get saucy
<mamenyaka> in .repo/manifests $ git fetch origin phablet-saucy:phablet-saucy
<mfisch> salem_: if you think you can repro it can you enable debug by editing /etc/init/powerd.conf and follow the direction in there
<fginther> oSoMoN, it's back up
<mfisch> salem_: that will get us some useful logs in /var/log/upstart
<mamenyaka> and $ git checkout phablet-saucy
<salem_> mfisch, ok, will do
<slangasek> barry: so I'm pretty consistently reproducing the error message with ubuntu-system-settings failing at the moment we ask for a reboot.  How do we debug this?
<oSoMoN> fginther: excellent, thanks
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, is that cause I built with the phablet branch^
<nexwave-mat> ?*
<artur> janimo, what do you mean: passing console. I don't understand it.
<sergiusens> ali1234: mamenyaka this should work repo init -b phablet-saucy
<janimo> artur, on the kernel command line
<sforshee> mfisch: why is the screen blanking during a call a bug?
<janimo> make sure the console= argument is something that exists
<mamenyaka> oh, right
<janimo> artur, at least that was the cause for kernel panicking on my device
<mfisch> sforshee: dont we hold a request or do we just poke the active timer?
<ali1234> sergiusens: python traceback, ending with: error.GitError: manifests rev-list ('^HEAD', 'e10f4a838c44e592845d1823f9e3389c48d74ce3', '--'): fatal: bad revision '^HEAD'
<sforshee> mfisch: we hold a request for the proximity sensor but I don't think we hold the screen on
<sergiusens> ali1234: for which repo?
<mfisch> sforshee: ah thats right, salem_ see what sforshee wrote
<ali1234> sergiusens: for .repo/manifests
<barry> slangasek: my next upload will have much improved logging (i.e. actually logging to a file for postmortem), and command line tools to mimic the dbus api.  it will also allow you to (with a few contortions) run everything on a desktop, short of rebooting of course.  i'm trying to polish things up - are you under a deadline?
<sforshee> mfisch: but thinking about it we probably do want the screen to stay on while the call is ringing
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, no, it is because the ubuntu initrd is already quite big due to shipping adbd, adding logcat to it would amke it to big for many devices
<slangasek> barry: "mimic the dbus api" - shouldn't system-image-cli *use* the dbus service?
<salem_> sforshee, the problem is that after a while the screen is locked, and if you wish to hangup the call you have to press power, unlock the screen and finally hangup.
<sergiusens> ali1234: and that's with running repo init -b phablet-saucy in the android croot?
<ali1234> yes
<mamenyaka> how do I put in names of users in chat easily?
<mfisch> sforshee: we do poke the activity timer, can the phone ring for longer than that?
<barry> slangasek: i've thought about that :)
<nexwave-mat> syncing phablet-saucy now.
<slangasek> barry: I'm not under a deadline, but I'd like it if we could have this wrapped up with a bow on top by the end of the week ;)
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: I press tab on irssi
<barry> slangasek: i do want a "pure" cli script, but i think a dbus-connecting cli script is worthwhile too
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: or xchat accomplishes the same (with a TAB)
<mamenyaka> I am using xchat
<mfisch> sforshee: if someoen sets the activity timer to 10 seconds it could go off while ringing
<mamenyaka> got it
<w-flo> yet another porting question.. since the update-fstab script doesn't work with the strange partition setup on my device, I've added this to fstab manually: /dev/mmcblk0p26	/data	ext4	noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro	0	0    ... now I can't mount /data: mount: /dev/mmcblk0p26 already mounted or /data busy; mount: according to mtab, /dev/mmcblk0p26 is mounted on /   ... what's wrong this time? :)
<salem_> sforshee, and it is weird that the call is still active and when you look at the screen it is black. most users wouldn't realize the phone is actually locked.
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, thank you
<ali1234> i am going to delete this and clone it again (third time today)
<asac> 16:29 < Saviq> kgunn, olli_, asac, unity8 is getting released into distro right now
<ali1234> it would be helpful if there were clear instructions on how you are supposed to get saucy
<asac>  \o/
<mamenyaka> ali1234, please try what I suggested you
<asac> thx Saviq!
<ogra_> asac, yay !!
<ali1234> mamenyaka: i did, it didn't work
<mamenyaka> ali1234, the git fetch didn't work?
<sforshee> salem_: the lock thing is a UI issue, not really anything to do with powerd
<sergiusens> ali1234: saucy or the phablet-saucy branch? I'm not sure why rsalveti called it phablet-saucy ... it's more of a pure flipped branch
<barry> slangasek: in the meantime, run this in the shell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5936666/
<sforshee> salem_: I don't think the screen turning off during a call is weird though
<asac> ogra_: yes yes yes ... we are getting there :)
<ali1234> sergiusens: i don't know. i need clear instructions on what i am supposed to use
<sergiusens> ali1234: the standard android way of doing it should work
<barry> slangasek: e.g. `python3 -i <script>.py`
<rsalveti> sergiusens: phablet-saucy because it is the branch for to be used by the saucy release (final)
<ali1234> sergiusens: and what is that?
<ogra_> asac, well, i just heard Mir and lightdm will take longer :(
<barry> slangasek: then you can do things like:
<barry> >>> iface.GetUpdateVersion()
<barry> >>> run(iface.GetUpdate) # hopefully doesn't time out
<salem_> sforshee, ok. do you know who is enabling the proximity sensor during a call?
<rsalveti> salem_: powerd itself
<barry> # if it does, just run it again until you get the ReadyToReboot() signal
<artur> janimo, where is this argument set?
<barry> >>> iface.Reboot()
<sergiusens> ali1234: if starting from scratch repo init -b phablet-saucy -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git
<mamenyaka> ali1234, what error do you get with git fetch?
<sforshee> salem_: it's the pushing of the power button that causes the lock screen to appear, nothing about the prox sensor
<janimo> artur, as the rest of the kernel command line, probable in devices/vendor/dev/BoardConfig.mk
<barry> slangasek: it may not be too useful until i get the new logging uploaded
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> mamenyaka, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/0.17hould have your fixed initrd inside ... (download it  to /tmp ... then dpkg -x <packagename.deb> . and fish it out of usr/share/)
<seb128> mardy, so, you are going to update your mp for the rename right? (just checking so I don't end up waiting for that, while you wait on us to approve the current version)
<plars> grouper seems to be having a major problem in the automated tests for the -pending image today, our guy in the lab is telling me that it's stuck in a boot loop where the google screen shows, the speaker pops, it vibrates, then reboots
<nexwave-mat> build broke after syncing phablet-saucy
<ali1234> sergiusens: i'm not starting from scratch
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you
<plars> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> it might still need a few min
<ali1234> sergiusens: i'm attempting to update an existing build
<plars> or anyone else?
<artur> janimo, I found it. That's it: BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE :=
<sergiusens> ali1234: btw, I was using the phablet-10.1 branch until just now and switched seamlessly (I did not mangle with .repo though)
<ogra_> plars, "it vibrates" is worrying, given the grouper has no vibrator
<mamenyaka> repo init -b phablet-saucy is also working fine for me
<ogra_> :)
<barry> slangasek: oh, and you could be hitting this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1206866 (which is also fixed in the next upload)
<sergiusens> plars: can you get it into the bootloader?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206866 in Ubuntu system image "TypeError when two upgrade paths have the same score" [High,Fix committed]
<salem_> sforshee, I know, but my point is that the ui shouldn't be locked during a call. I will confirm with designers if we should lock the screen or not.
<sergiusens> plars: probably a bad kernel was flashed
<artur> janimo, this is blank argument
<plars> sergiusens: I think rfowler is trying to reflash it again now
<ali1234> so how do i do it with phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<janimo> sforshee, ogra_ do you know what may block sensorservice from starting?
<plars> sergiusens: it's just flashing the -pending image for today
<janimo> Waiting for service sensorservice...
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm probably rsalveti or sergiusens have an idea, they are better in android than me
<sergiusens> plars: if the zips don't work, try over fastboot
<sergiusens> plars: let me try on my system
<ogra_> janimo, a race
<plars> rfowler: ^
<sergiusens> ogra_: mamenyaka about what?
<ogra_> sergiusens, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e ... i think thats not enough of a snippet though
<janimo> ogra_, and should that also prevent unity8 from starting? Right now I have unity8 exiting and respawning
<janimo> continuously
<rsalveti> janimo: yup
<rsalveti> it uses sensor via platform-api
<janimo> ok, good to know
<rsalveti> without the sensorservice running properly, the shell will fail to load
<janimo> now I need to chace that race then?
<ogra_> janimo, add a sleep 3 to lxc-android-config.conf ... right above the lxc-wait line
<ogra_> with luck that fixes it
<janimo> ogra_, ok let's see
<rsalveti> to first check if it's indeed a race, I'd suggest trying to manually load the sensorservice from the android side
<rsalveti> to check if it's able to load itself properly
<ogra_> try higher values too if 3 isnt enough
<rsalveti> then if so, it's probably a race indeed
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: is that error with phablet-saucy?
<janimo> ogra_, where's that conffile?
<ogra_> janimo, upstart job
<rsalveti> until the upstart android bridge is properly implemented
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, which error?
<ogra_> janimo, but rsalveti is right .. use android-chroot and first try to manually start
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<rsalveti> ogra_: android-chroot is not a real container, so would suggest getting adb to run from the android container, and use adb shell for that
<rsalveti> just as a test
<ogra_> rsalveti, it works fine for me
<w-flo> janimo, sensorservice failed to start for me when there was a mount problem in the android container (I think it shows in logcat  | grep mount)..
<ogra_> when the sensorservice issue occurs
<asac> whats jims nick?
<asac> is he here?
<asac> jhodapp: ping
<asac> :)
<ogra_> what jim ?
<rfowler> plars: what?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, depends a lot of the service, if we need a service to talk with some other android specific stuff, then we might have issues
<ogra_> ah
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, yes, but I don't know what this is
<jhodapp> asac: pong
<asac> jhodapp: how does your workpipeline look like?
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but i know it works in this specific issue
<asac> e.g. what you work on now, what next etc.
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll drop the chroot tool with the next upload
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: what device?
<janimo> w-flo, I have no mount errors in logcat though
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: I don't think we have chromium_net anymore, so you need to remove the dep from whatever is bringing it in
<jhodapp> asac: finishing the new gstreamer backend, getting QtMultimedia to integrate with what I've done and our media platform, getting audio to work in the new media pipeline, supporting media apps that will need to use this new stuff, etc
<nexwave-mat> anyone else getting this?
<nexwave-mat> fatal: unable to connect to phablet.ubuntu.com:
<nexwave-mat> phablet.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.95.18]: errno=Connection refused
<asac> jhodapp: we have scheduling problems
<ali1234> yes
<jhodapp> asac: in what way?
<asac> jhodapp: we need to know what you exactly plan to work and in which order
<mardy> seb128: yes, I'll update it tomorrow
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I have nothing to do with that pastebin error
<asac> because we have the big pressure to get the MM service done ... and dont know how to schedule and how much prep before you can finish etc.
<janimo> rsalveti, how do I manually start sensorservice in the chroot?
<jhodapp> asac: that's in a presentation that we put together (mfrey)
<ogra_> janimo, android-chroot ...
<asac> jhodapp: but that isnt your presonal work pipeline
<ogra_> janimo, sensorservice
<janimo> ogra_, I did that
<asac> its really about days not month :)
<ogra_> thats all
<jhodapp> asac: it's roughly the path I'm taking
<janimo> ogra_, ah that simple
<seb128> mardy, thanks! have a good evening ;-)
<janimo> :)
<ogra_> works for me
<asac> we have lots of interconnected pieces
<jhodapp> asac: right
<asac> so we need to be more accurate
<asac> so we dont make shitty decisions :)
<janimo> ogra_, I thougt I needed servicemanager or am startservice or some other tool
<dholbach> can I get a    o/    of everyone who's maintaining an Ubuntu Touch port right now?    It'd be great (and you'd make sergiusens very happy) if you could follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/MakingPortsAvailable and then check if lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change works for you, if you run "phablet-flash community --device <vendor>" (ie. vendor like "i9100")
<ogra_> janimo, not for testing :)
<jhodapp> asac: we can try, this is all new and experimental
<ogra_> janimo, you need it for proper function indeed
<rsalveti> asac: want to do waterfall planning now? :-)
<jhodapp> experimental in nature I should say
<ogra_> but thats something init needs to handle on the android side
<asac> rsalveti: absolutely not
<jhodapp> asac: lets schedule a meeting with mfrey, rsalveti, yourself and me
<asac> anyway topic is over
<asac> i will brief you after
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind a waterfall ... 
<ali1234> dholbach: i'm giving up until the new porting guide actually works
<rsalveti> asac: well, breaking everything in details, with days and such is quite waterfall for me :-)
<ogra_> its ~30°C here
<sergiusens> ogra_: come to Iguazu!
<dholbach> ali1234, AFAIK it should work with the "old" image too
<ogra_> sergiusens, i'd love to
<asac> rsalveti: if you do it for the whole project. i just wanted to know his work pipeline for the next couple of weeks
<sergiusens> ogra_: it was closed an hour after I visited 3 weeks ago due to the flood
<asac> and the order
<dholbach> ali1234, you'd just need to specify which ubuntu image you use
<asac> not the exact days
<AskUbuntu> Dual SIM Ubuntu Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/327449
<ali1234> dholbach: the old guide no longer works because the phablet default branch is broken
<asac> the sharper we know the better the decision is and the less likelyhood for revisiting :)
<asac> rsalveti: jhodapp: anyway, stay tuned.
<ali1234> dholbach: and there is no clear instructions on how you are supposed to use saucy so i have no idea if that works or not
<jhodapp> asac: sounds good
<mfisch> sergiusens: you seen this error before?  "Command 'adb shell rm -Rf /cache/* /data/*' returned non-zero exit status 255"
<sergiusens> ali1234: the default branch shouldn't be broken
<dholbach> ali1234, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress is a work-in-progress is all I know
<mfisch> (during flash)
<sergiusens> mfisch: only if you have unformatted partitions
<ali1234> sergiusens: well it is. when i follow the exact same steps that i used back in february, it does not work
<ogra_> sergiusens, mumble btw ...
<asac> ricmm: will you dial in in 25min?
<ali1234> sergiusens: i was then told to use saucy instead but nobody seems to know how to do that
<asac> rsalveti: you want to dial in as well?
<ogra_> asac, stop clashing with our team meeting all the time :P
<asac> about big api/qml alignment
<asac> ogra_: there is not a single slot left here that allows any flexibility
<asac> ricmm alone is enough
<ogra_> you need rubber schedules ;)
<slangasek> barry: so, iface.Reboot() returned nothing and the system did not reboot
<mamenyaka> ogra_, what should I do with ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd-0.17.tar.gz?
<nik90|Office> popey: can you verify with designers if today's design meeting is taking place?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, unpack and fish out the initrd ... then add it to your boot.img
<ogra_> it has a fix to detect your partitions
<popey> nik90|Office: they're all in IoM, so I don't think we'll get any design people on the call.
<popey> nik90|Office: so that's a "no" ☻
<barry> slangasek: that's interesting.  what build# are you at right now?  and is this a nexus7?  i'll flash my device to the same version and try it locally
<slangasek> barry: n4
<slangasek> currently at build version 20130733
<nik90|Office> popey: ah ok. thnx
<nik90|Office> what is loM?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, build-initrd.sh? and how do I modify boot.img?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, you need the deb and unpack it like i explained above
<mamenyaka> I knew I was doing something wrong
<ogra_> :)
<popey> nik90|Office: Isle Of Man
<rsalveti> asac: please include me as well
<asac> rsalveti: get the dial details from ricmm
<asac> rsalveti: he has the invite
<barry> slangasek: ok.  i am going to try to do an update with my unreleased version to see if i can reproduce the problem and capture log output.  i'll ping you when i have a package you can try, if you're still around ;)
<rsalveti> asac: can't you also invite me?
<asac> dunno
<rsalveti> ok, will ping him
<asac> one sec
<asac> tought pining was easier :)
<slangasek> barry: sounds good
<asac> rsalveti: ricmm:L i will ping you when it starts ... dunno if we overrun etc.
<asac> rsalveti: invited
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so is this the one: ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.17_armhf.deb I download?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> pull it into /tmp
<ricmm> asac: yes I will dial in
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm pulling the .tar.gz
<mamenyaka> ogra_, yes, and where d I give out the dpkg command?
<ogra_> stgraber, hah, i thought so, so we dont really need the ziip anymore after the switch
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^
<ogra_> so lets just go with what we have atm and just drop the whole stuff after switching
<sergiusens> ogra_: we will break commmunity if we drop the zip
<ogra_> sergiusens, we dont plan to switch them over too ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, not sure... is it possible?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i thought stgraber's design allowed that people can run their own servers for ports
<sergiusens> ogra_: the infra is a bit more complex
<ogra_> i might be wrong
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.17_armhf.deb in /tmp, and dpkg -x ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd_0.17_armhf.deb . gives error with permissions
<janimo> ogra_, rsalveti so putting a sleep 30 there does not help, but starting manually from chroot works. So the screen gets black and other errors appear in logcat, but  snesorservice is out of the way at least
<janimo> so unity still exits and respawns but with more errors in the upstart logs
<janimo> rsalveti, do you know if the compat with ICS blobs is still retained? The previous port to this device had a working albeit sluggish UI, with unity8 it does not show up
<janimo> I don't know how the current unity8 differs from the graphics in the initial UTouch preview
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, kernel build error http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e can you help find the source?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, what did you change ?
<rsalveti> janimo: can you check if sensorservice is part of your init.rc files from android?
<janimo> nexwave-mat, what is the erros, seems like zImage built fine
<janimo> rsalveti, will check
<w-flo> janimo, if I were you, I'd edit $ANDROIDROOT/system/core/rootdir/init.rc and move sensorservice from "late_start" class to "main"
<rsalveti> janimo: if cm based, the ics blobs should still work
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I think I got it, I have initrd.img-touch-0.31, what next?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, looks like an issue with a config change you did
<janimo> rsalveti, yes, cm based
<janimo> phablet-saucy based
<ogra_> mamenyaka, now you use abootimg to update the ramdisk with it
<w-flo> I had a lot of problems with the late_start class simply never being started for all kind of reasons
<rsalveti> janimo: that's why I rebased to cm 10.1.2, to be in sync with cm
<janimo> w-flo, ok, although moving to late-start was an explicit commit in the phablet tree IIRC
<ogra_> err, to update the bootimg with it
<rsalveti> and also be compatible with any device that supports cm10.1
<w-flo> janimo, yes, I've seen that. I've got it working with main now..
<plars> <plars> grouper seems to be having a major problem in the automated tests for the -pending image today, our guy in the lab is telling me that it's stuck in a boot loop where the google screen shows, the speaker pops, it vibrates, then reboots ---- Sorry, I meant to say maguro is having this problem, flipping too fast between a couple of different issues
<plars> sergiusens: ^
<w-flo> janimo, sorry, actually I got it working with late_start now. but it's still a hack :)
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, synced phablet-saucy branch
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, heard you over mumble... let me flash latest pending on maguro
<plars> sergiusens: I figured as much, but restating here for anyone else's benefit :)
<w-flo> janimo, this was my initial workaround to get sensorservice up: https://github.com/w-flo/android_device_htc_vision/commit/ce4271bec4226ee6b842d246a300bdfc3e6a3665 (ignore the fstab.vision changes)
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, well, it is an issue with your kernel, that isnt in the phablet-saucy branch
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, it was building fine with just the phablet branch...?
<ogra_> dholbach, we should do this clinic once a month or so ...
<janimo> w-flo, thanks
<dholbach> ogra_, sounds good to me - leading up to an update porting guide maybe weekly ;-)
<janimo> w-flo, although after starting sensorservice my main error is EGL related
<dholbach> updated
<w-flo> janimo, oh. I had EGL related problems when the permissions on /dev/kgsl-3d0 were wrong
<w-flo> but that's probably special to my device
<janimo> w-flo, right, I probably need to review whatever is in udev rules from eventd.rc
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, well, looking closer i see the things i thought were config issues are actually warnings, there is no error in your paste
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, well the build just dies after those lines. No files get outputted.
<asac> ricmm: rsalveti: dial in now
<asac> thx
<ricmm> asac: dialing in
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, yes, i see that, not really sure whay though ... were there errors before the stuff you pasted ?
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, I'll brunch again and see what happens
<ogra_> k
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, maybe but the log was too long for the buffer
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, it will take a bit longer going to "make clean" first
<dixeflatline> hello errbody
<ogra_> k
 * janimo hugs w-flo
<janimo> adding an udev rule for the pvr node allos the UI to start
<w-flo> yay :) congrats!
<janimo> that one was not in the ueventd.rc
 * janimo adds not to wikipage
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, that's needed for sgx
<w-flo> I loved that moment when the GUI was finally up :) now I just need to get rid of all those hacks, not sure how..
<ogra_> janimo, did you use the ueventd.$devie.rc one too ?
<ogra_> *device
<janimo> ogra_, yes that too
<ogra_> ah, k
<janimo> but pvrsrvkm is not there either :/
<ogra_> for SGS2 all the intresting bits were in that one
<ogra_> janimo, feel free to add it to lxc-android-config (i did the same for SGS2 already)
<ogra_> (to the package i mean)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I have the new ramdisk.img, now what?
<nexwave-mat> ogra_, this time I grabbed as much as I could http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<janimo> ogra_, so you mean to add my devices udev rules to the package via an MR you mean?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, did you push it into boot.img ?
<ogra_> janimo, no branches for that package ... just add it :)
<mamenyaka> how to do that?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, use abootimg :)
<mamenyaka> of course, but is there a simple command, I just extract then repack things
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat,  please look here: device/lge/iprj-common/iprj.mk and comment out libOmxVdec
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> looks like an issue with the multimedia stuff
<ogra_> mamenyaka, you onpack and repack the boot.img ? how ? thats exactly what abootimg does :)
<mamenyaka> for ramdisk.img I was using abootimg-unpack-initrd
<ogra_> no
<mamenyaka> if that's ok
<ogra_> no
<mamenyaka> oops
<ogra_> you want the plain initr.img file as it came out of the deb
<ogra_> dont touch it
<mamenyaka> aaaa
<mamenyaka> I see
<ogra_> then add it to the boot.img
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, libOmxVdec seams kinda important, no?
<ogra_> and replace the one in it
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, I've been removing all kinds of stuff which had errors :)
<mamenyaka> but I hope it's only for video decoding, which you can live without for the moment
<tilal6991> mamenyaka: It is indeed
<nexwave-mat> done, rebuild in progress
<mamenyaka> ogra_, is this correct? $ abootimg --create boot.img -f bootimg.cfg -k zImage -r initrd.img
<nexwave-mat> Now I have this, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> mamenyaka, dont you have a boot.img already ?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, just update it
<tilal6991> nexwave-mat: That's exactly the same error
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, back to unity8-greeter - done anything to make it work better on desktop?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -r /path/to/initrd.img
<mamenyaka> oh, I'm better of just destroying and rebuilding stuff :)
<ogra_> well, unpacking and rebuilding works too indeed
 * ogra_ is a lazy bastard, i just update :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thank you, but that's too simple for me :D
<ogra_> heh
<nexwave-mat> after a make clean, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<mterry> robert_ancell, last I heard you didn't have any blockers
<mterry> robert_ancell, you had that touch-session bug, but you have a workaround for it
<robert_ancell> mterry, I want to run without crazy phone dependencies :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah.... hm
<mterry> robert_ancell, I thought you were just going for no mir
<robert_ancell> no mir?
<mterry> robert_ancell, er...  no mirserver
<robert_ancell> yes. But I need it to run in a normal desktop environment and Qt to connect to Mir, not X
<mamenyaka> ogra_ I have bootloop
<mterry> robert_ancell, right, that was the bit I was missing
<mterry> robert_ancell, so crazy phone dependencies are the bits needed to supply Ubuntu.Application (qtubuntu I think)...  and ubuntu-touch-session
<robert_ancell> mterry, is the qubuntu in universe only for surface flinger?
<mterry> robert_ancell, more like only for android I think
<robert_ancell> it doesn't have a build-dep on mir, so I guess it's not mir capable
<mterry> Not sure what all it abstracts, but I don't think it's just surface flinger
<mterry> robert_ancell, I thought it had some dummy proxy for desktop though
<mterry> didrocks, did qtubuntu ever get capable of running on desktop fine?
<mterry> I don't remember where we left that
<didrocks> mterry: no, it's only providing an -android flavor
<didrocks> I renamed the binary package qtubuntu-android btw IIRC
 * seb128 feels ignored by mterry
<mterry> seb128, I very well might have missed your message.  Or you missed my reply.  My irc is awful
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think racarr knows. I was just talking to didrocks
<mterry> didrocks, ah so you did
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu for phones - cannot find any Carrier | http://askubuntu.com/q/327483
<janimo> w-flo, hmm sensorservice is actuall late_start specifically not main_start now that I look again
<mterry> robert_ancell, so you can probably get it to work if you just use a wrapper like ubuntu-touch-session and point it at the same fake plugins the ./run script in unity8 trunk does when passed -f
<janimo> in the official phablet tree
<mterry> robert_ancell, there's a fake qtubuntu plugin in there
<w-flo> janimo, oficially it is late_starte, which failed to trigger with my device for reasons I don't fully understand yet
<w-flo> *late_start
<robert_ancell> mterry, are you trying this from your side? All the changes are in the lightdm in the archive
<robert_ancell> just never been tested with a real greeter
<nexwave-mat> is it normal to have this much trouble from switching branches from phablet to phablet-saucy?
<robert_ancell> ricmm, hey, trying to find out what we can do to get Mir support for Qt into the archive. Is it just a matter of merging lp:~robertcarr/platform-api/mir-with-packaging into lp:platform-api?
<mterry> robert_ancell, I can try from my side, sure
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, no
<janimo> ogra_, does the adding of rules files for each new device scale though?
<mterry> robert_ancell, in middle of lunch, will try in a bit
<robert_ancell> mterry, sure
<ogra_> janimo, no, it would be better to have a script in the build that puts it into the android zip ... but it is a good short term solution
<janimo> ogra_, can this not be something grabbed from the android ROM as was done earlier with resolution settings IIRC?
<ogra_> (since we have the infrastructure in place already for the nexus devices)(
<janimo> ogra_, indeed
<ogra_> we will have to revisit the whole stuff anyway once we switch to system images
<ogra_> though following sergiusens  words above we might not be able to for ports
<janimo> ogra_, so should I upload a new version of lxc-android-config with my device added?
<mamenyaka> I just rebooted, can no longer log in into ubuntu. How? What? Why?
<nexwave-mat> anyone else working on an arm port with qcom-display-caf device?
<ricmm> robert_ancell: give me 30 minutes
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat: did you manage to build?
<ricmm> robert_ancell: once Mir hits main I will update the relevant branches
<ricmm> and land both platform-api and qtubuntu
<nexwave-mat> no the changed you suggested didn't seam to have much of an effect. I was able to built on the old phablet branch though
<robert_ancell> ricmm, Mir is approved for main, it's just waiting for something to depend on it for promotion
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka ^^
<ricmm> robert_ancell: ok, lets talk in 15-20 as im OTP
<robert_ancell> ricmm, we're putting patches into X that will trigger that, but you're welcome to trigger it before us
<ricmm> put the patches into X
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat: could you link me the last pastebin?
<ricmm> I wont land critical qtubuntu and platform-api changes on a friday timeframe
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, all I did was repo init -b phablet-saucy, repo sync, brunch p930. and now i'm is this...
<nexwave-mat> http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat: and you commented out the omxvdec?
<nexwave-mat> yes from device/lge/iproj-common/iproj.mk
<nexwave-mat> I removed it from the list
<mamenyaka> you could try to pull latest hardware qcom media
<mamenyaka> in manifest next to ...qcom/media add remote="github" revision="cm-10.1"
<ogra_> janimo, feel free
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, just compared and phablet-saucy has the lastest commits
<mamenyaka> great
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat: then delete all of omx, idk
<janimo> ogra_, done.
<ogra_> thx :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_: bootloop, what now? maybe I scewed up?
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, commented out all the the libraries with omx from iproj.mk
<ogra_> mamenyaka, reboot to recovery, and llets take a look at /proc/last_kmsg
<nexwave-mat> well see what that does
<didrocks> ogra_: in case you are not aware, you can now push the removal of the "next" ppa from the iso build
<didrocks> ogra_: unity8 components are in distro
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, i thought they were in a while
<mamenyaka> ogra_: i'd would love to that, if I had a working ubuntu
<didrocks> I saw slangasek making the configuration change, not sure if it's pushed though
<slangasek> which which?
<didrocks> ogra_: unity-api was, not unity-notifications nor unity8
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat: let me know if it builds
<didrocks> slangasek: removal of ubuntu-unity/next
<slangasek> didrocks: ah no, I didn't make the config change
<slangasek> I leave that to ogra :)
<ogra_> yeah, i dont see a livecd-rootfs upload
<didrocks> I'm sure it will be a pleasure for him :)
<ogra_> it definitely will :)
<didrocks> ogra_: enjoy it! :)
 * ogra_ does so :)
<nexwave-mat> Guys, can I use the phablet branch and not the new phablet-saucy to make flipped image?
<nexwave-mat> cause if I can than I have a working flipped image but without logcat in it...
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, even with that stuff all commented out its still trying to build it...
<ogra_> sergiusens, cjwatson any idea when we can drop the coreapps PPA and switch click back on ? (since i'm just dropping PPAs from -meta and livecd-rootfs that question bubbled up in my head :) )
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: I flashed my flipped image and when I reboot I'm stuck on the Samsung boot screen. I can adb into the device and it's in ubuntu-phablet
<mamenyaka> ogra_, sorry, what file should I check?
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, awesome !
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, so it looks like your container didnt start
<nexwave-mat> http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> one sec, i'm just flashing another device here ... i'll get back to the SGS2 afterwards
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, this can't be
<mamenyaka> you should grep for omx in device/lge/
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, how did you flash ? for me the tarball; wasnt completely unpacked on first try due to the fact that /data is only 2G
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, check if there are directories in /var/log ... thats usually a good indicator to see if the unpacking completed
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka http://pastebin.com/d0uYvG4G
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: This is the contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937037/
<nexwave-mat> all commented
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, looks fine ... so it isnt that
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt,  can i see "ps ax" ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: It should mostly work now, but somebody needs to try installing the core apps as click packages and check whether they're actually launchable
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937040/
<cjwatson> ogra_: Also, I'd like somebody to check that switching the core apps to click packages doesn't completely break the test infrastructure ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: (I bet *-autopilot won't know where to find the apps when they're installed as click packages)
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, thats one of my fears as well
<thomi> The test suites will launch apps using upstart, so I assumed that wouldn't be an issue
<ogra_> all that utah and atopilot stuff feels anyway like we are building the roof before we have walls ... but whatever :)
<ogra_> *autopilot
<ogra_> thomi, well, even apps that have no upstart job ?
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, did you do a $ make clean?
<thomi> ogra_: my understanding was that we were using upstart for *all* apps, but perhaps that's not the case.
<mamenyaka> ogra_, please, I lost the message where you wrote which file to check in recovery
<ogra_> thomi, i havent heard of that ... i know we use it for all session bits
<ogra_> (unity and friends ... pulse etc ... )
<thomi> hmmm
<ogra_> hmm, "and friends" has to be used with care nowadays
<ogra_> just strikes me :)
<ogra_> i didnt mean the friends app indeed
<cjwatson> thomi: Which will be lovely once click apps start using upstart ;-)
<cjwatson> thomi: Not done yet
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, but thats the plan ?
<cjwatson> Yes
<thomi> cjwatson: heh, well, neither is the autopilot side, so...
<cjwatson> I need to resolve some things with Ted
 * ogra_ is totally behind on click 
<ogra_> mamenyaka, adb shell cat /proc/last_kmsg | pastebinit ...
<ogra_> mamenyaka, thats what i use from my laptop in your situation :)
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, hmm, seems all container bits are actually running, i dont get why surfaceflinger didnt start
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, the output of /system/bin/logcat -d might be intresting
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, yes more than once
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I only have kmsg, no last_kmsg
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> thats bad ... we need it
<nexwave-mat> ill do it again
<ogra_> mamenyaka, it gets lost if you make the device powerless try to get into recovery directly from the boot loop
<ogra_> dont pull the battery or so :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ogra_ we have a plan for testing in a blueprint
<ogra_> great, plans are good
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: ogra_ the core community apps although aren't tested from utah
<cjwatson> Right.  But given how much people are focusing on tests, let's not rip the ground out from under them until they work.
<sergiusens> so it's not an urgent need today
<sergiusens> cjwatson: only apps tested in utah are the ones already in the archives
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I can't pull the battery, but to reboot into recovery I have to hold down power + vol up, when it rebooted from bootloop, I did that, still no last_kmesg
<sergiusens> there are dependencies in the PPA that we would need to get into the archive
<ogra_> plars, just for the record, my freshly flashed maguro boots fine with 0801
<plars> ogra_: thanks, I'm getting rfowler to reflash the one in the lab with -b right now, we'll see if that helps. Otherwise we may have a broken phone :(
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ok, so we need to fly blind ... inconvenient but doable ... you did have it booting into initrd and now it should find your partition, so i guess  it is init that isnt happy when we switch to the rootfs ... can you show me your kernel cmdline ?
<ogra_> (cat /proc/cmdline)
<mamenyaka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937091
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: I couldn't pastebin (It was too long) so I hope this will do https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B4IBqFdESCuCLTMybHhlLUEycUU/edit?usp=sharing
<nexwave-mat> fresh log after "make clean" http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, do it from the PC : adb shell /system/bin/logcat -d | pastebinit
<ogra_> that will automatically pipe it to the pastebin
<ogra_> (next time)
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, I give up
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, I will try to build it
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: Ok, thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937100/
<MaxWallstedt> whoops
<MaxWallstedt> typo
<ogra_> heh, for some reeason chromium thinks your former one was a youtube video
<nexwave-mat> I thinking of starting from 0
<MaxWallstedt> This one's right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937104/
<ogra_> nexwave-mat, that might make sense ...
<nexwave-mat> what the best way to start from scratch with phablet-saucy branch?
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat,  with repo init
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, ugh ... looks like a serious mali problem
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: Did you use CyanogenMod's sources ore mine for your build?
<ogra_> yours
<MaxWallstedt> strange
<ogra_> your instructions are awesome ... using CM is just effort :)
<mamenyaka> MaxWallstedt, ogra_  libsqlite.so is missing, isn't that the problem?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah, looks like
<ogra_> i wonder why
<ogra_> i'm using the same branches with a build from monday
<ogra_> and for me everything is fine
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, did you have any errors at buildtime ?
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: I don't think so, would it continue building if there was?
<nexwave-mat> I dont use phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, don't use
<nexwave-mat> what the exact command I should use to sync phablet-saucy from scratch?
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, dunno, it definitely shouldnt ...
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, repo init -u http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb -b phablet-saucy, but correct me if i'm wrong
<janimo> rsalveti, ogra_ w-flo changing sensorservice to class main instead of late_start allows unity to start
<rsalveti> janimo: yeah, changes the race
<rsalveti> something is trying to access the sensor service right after the container is started
<ogra_> janimo, hmm, is that in the plain init.rc or in the device specific one
<MaxWallstedt> Should CyanogenMod/android_external_sqlite.git be in the manifest?
<ogra_> in the plain toplevel one it wouldnt be an issue to change it
<rsalveti> we moved to late_start because we had a different issue with mako
<rsalveti> we really need to fix this upstart race thing asap
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^ should external_sqlite be in the manifest ?
<mterry> racarr, ppa:mir-team/system-compositor-testing seems kind of out of date.  Is it still the recommended way to get Mir on the desktop?
<janimo> ogra_, in the main init.rc
<rsalveti> afaik we removed sqlite from phablet-saucy
<ogra_> janimo, well, that should be easy to patch then
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937104/
<ogra_> have a look at that one
<rsalveti> hm, which device is this?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'm using the exact same brach for my SGS2 ... built on monday using it without issues atm
<rsalveti> and we shouldn't need libandroid_runtime.so
<rsalveti> oh, that's mali
<rsalveti> S3?
<ogra_> S2
<janimo> ogra_, so you switched to saucy and it no longer works?
<ogra_> janimo, not me, MaxWallstedt
<rsalveti> ogra_: but then how did you get that to work?
<rsalveti> maybe you were using an older build
<ogra_> i'm using his branch to build my SGS2 image
<ogra_> for me it works, for him it doesnt
<rsalveti> which branch?
<rsalveti> yeah, but maybe you did the build before we removed sqlite
<ogra_> phablet-saucy plus the SGS2 stuff
<ogra_> i built it on monday
<rsalveti> can you check if you have that library in your system image?
<janimo> ogra_, before the pvrsrvkm and the rest of udev rules  I also had similar errors (EGL related, tracebacks,)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# find /system -name *sqlite*
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# find /system -name *sqlite*
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> silly irc
<rsalveti> E/linker  (11576): linker.c:1918| ERROR:     0 could not load needed library 'libandroid_runtime.so' for 'libEGL_mali.so' (link_image[1918]:     0 could not load needed library 'libsqlite.so' for 'libandroid_runtime.so' (load_library[1095]: Library 'libsqlite.so' not found))
<mamenyaka> ogra_, rsalveti why isn't hardware/qcom/media-caf included in manifest?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# find /system -name *sqlite*
<rsalveti> E/linker  (11576): linker.c:1918| ERROR:     0 could not load needed library 'libsqlite.so' for 'libandroid_runtime.so' (load_library[1095]: Library 'libsqlite.so' not found)
<ogra_> /system/lib/libsqlite.so
<ogra_> /system/xbin/sqlite3
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<rsalveti> ogra_: were you using the phablet-saucy branch
<ogra_> needed to escape the slashes forst, sorry
<nexwave-mat> I used this, repo init -b phablet-saucy -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git it worked better
<rsalveti> mamenyaka: I believe that would depend on the hardware
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: does it need to be for regular builds?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, you told me how to switch iirc
<ogra_> or janimo
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: breakfast should bring it in
<nexwave-mat> resyncing now see you in a bit
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, the lib is there =\
<sergiusens> should be a cm.dependency
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me add sqlite back then
<rsalveti> xnox: ^^ we need to sync later
<rsalveti> but I'm still updating the phablet-saucy branch
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, it isn;t in the dependencies
<ogra_> well, can we get rid of libandroid_runtime ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, mali depends on it
<rsalveti> ogra_: in your case
<ogra_> ah, crap
<rsalveti> which is wrong
<rsalveti> but, samsung crap
<ogra_> well, there will probably be more mali devices like that
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: just add it in
<ogra_> and we shouldnt exclude samsung
<rsalveti> yeah, ideal would be to have a stub lib
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, of course I did
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, just askin
<rsalveti> ogra_: but at least during runtime it worked for you it seems
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: probably device specific
<rsalveti> so I believe it's just linking wrongly
<ogra_> even though i would like to have the world rather buy UbuntuEdges :) people buy that samsung stuff all the time :)
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: we try and keep the default repo's to a minimum
<ogra_> |(including me)
<rsalveti> sure, we need to support it :-)
<rsalveti> just saying it's more unexpected crap :-)
<ogra_> well, one day there will be more ubuntu edge devices than samsung ones ... :)
<ogra_> world domination and the like ... y'know :)
<rsalveti> or samsung edge devices
<rsalveti> galaxy edge
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> ++
<sergiusens> lol
<ogra_> HAHAHA
<rsalveti> would be awesome
<ogra_> bah
<bregma> yayy, the power came back on again
<ogra_> the metapackage update always grinds my chromebook to a halt
<ogra_> and indeed i was premature ... unity8 wasnt promoted eyt
<ogra_> *yet
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> ../ubuntu-touch-meta-1.043
<ogra_> dch warning: no orig tarball found for the new version.
<ogra_> Removed unity8 from touch [armhf i386]
<ogra_> grr
<mamenyaka> ogra_, so what we do about cmdline?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, oh, did you paste it already ?
<Joe_B> Is there any difference between the 2013 nexus 7 and the old one as far as flashing is concerned?  Also, if one connects a mouse & keyboard to a nexus 7 or 10 is it possible to use a normal desktop interface?
<mamenyaka> like a year ago
<ogra_> sorry, missed that
<foox> hi everyone ! i have one stupid question. I've been using ubuntu touch on a nexus 4 for a few weeks now and the only important thing that would push me to use it as an everyday phone would be 3g support. does anybody hve a clue about when it'll be available ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937091/
<rsalveti> ogra_: added sqlite back
<rsalveti> repo sync should get everything
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, ^^^
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_: How should I regain the recovery?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ok, so one thing we should try is to get console=tty1 appended ... another thing might be that your kernel config needs CONFIG_VT set
<mamenyaka> I will try the kernel config first
<ogra_> MaxWallstedt, heimdall ... use a kernel with the cmdline forcing disabled
<ogra_> rsalveti, doesnt look good for sao paolo again :(
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, just saw that
<rsalveti> we need better players
<rsalveti> but hard when europe is paying in hundreds mi
<ogra_> well they were pretty awesome in tehir defense against bayern
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> yeah, was a good game overall
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I already have CONFIG_VT=y
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm, other console options then, HW_CONSOLE ?
<mamenyaka> yes, set to =y
<ogra_> hmm
<xnox> rsalveti: ogra_ : ok, adding sqlite back in.
<ogra_> last resort would be to set FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE to M
<xnox> rsalveti: ogra_: i am afk, but will do an upload later.
<ogra_> xnox, k
<rsalveti> xnox: ok
<mamenyaka> ogra_, ok, will try
<Joe_B> @foox, I believe it's working but requires command line activation, try adding nmcli as a search term.
<Joe_B> try starting here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42170658
<ogra_> Joe_B, i think he dropped off already
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do I need to replace initrd.img again?
<ogra_> manyou can use abootimg to replace zImage ;)
<Joe_B> @ogra_ thanks, but maybe that info should be easier to find?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, ^^^
<Joe_B> I think the first couple google results I got were unanswered askubuntu questions.
<ogra_> Joe_B, it definitely should, though 3G should actually work nowadays (there are bugs that awe is just fixing though)
<morphis> awe: maybe worth a look for you: https://github.com/webOS-ports/ofono/commit/a059b470b47b2375aa94faed5c1a58e96a6567e2
<mamenyaka> ogra_, that's great!
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but didn't the ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd ge updated?
<rsalveti> morphis: yeah, I think that this is something awe was planning on doing as well
<ogra_> if it did it should be the right one by now
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> mamenyaka, the fix you used before is in the archive now
<ogra_> (where the package is pulled from during build)
<awe> morphis, sweet!
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I saw it was downloading ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd-0.17
<ogra_> yeah, then it is right
<awe> morphis, I've been heads down fixing bugs in gprs, related to roaming, NM, ...
<morphis> awe: saw that :)
<awe> morphis, also have a bunch of work next week to get mms working
<morphis> awe: I talked with holtman long about the mbpi issue and this was a result of it
<awe> morphis, currently working on moving out ofono code into the archive, so we don't have to pull from the ppa
<morphis> never had the time to submit it upstream
<morphis> awe: yeah
<ogra_> one cant talk short with holtman :)
<awe> morphis, ok... this is really great stuff
<awe> morphis, also not sure if you saw our re-working of gprs-context to add unit tests
<rsalveti> time for some late lunch
<rsalveti> bbl
<awe> I'd like to apply that to all of the rilmodem code, but first things first
<morphis> awe: not in detail, I am currently loaded with so much work that I only read the headlines
<rsalveti> morphis: I guess I know the feeling :-)
<morphis> rsalveti: hehe
<rsalveti> want to find time to upstream the rest of the hybris stuff, but it's hard
<rsalveti> every time something critical pops up
<awe> morphis, did you include the apns.xml file in your code?
<morphis> awe: no, it should be part of any android image
 * rsalveti lunch
<morphis> so hopefully part of the phablet image as well
<awe> ok, just checking.  ;)-
<awe> morphis, have you done any work with mmsd yet?
<morphis> awe: not really
<morphis> just looked through the code
<awe> ok, there's definitely some work to do
<ogra_> just tell people to use email :P
<mamenyaka> ogra_, yey, bootloop again
<awe> a couple of things... our code currently only supports a single active data context, so that will need to change
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm, did you check, i think there is an option for the last_kmsg stuff in the kernel
<awe> also ofono mucks around with the ip config of mms contexts
<awe> so we need to teach it not to do that for mms contexts
<ogra_> mamenyaka, might make sense to make sure thats enabled
<awe> and finally, I'm not sure whether ofono truly supports a single context that supports multiple uses
<awe> ie. a single data context that supports ussd, internet & mms
<awe> but that's a task for next week
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no such thing
<awe> Joe_B, you shouldn't have to activate the NM connection manually anymore. It should just work, however as ogra_ said, we're working out some bugs in the NM code
<morphis> awe: at last the API doesn't allow this
<morphis> property Type of org.ofono.ConnectionContext can be only one of the defined types
<awe> morphis, it will have to.  ;)-
<morphis> :D
 * awe looks forward to some more ofono hacking
<morphis> API breakage, yeah!
<awe> morphis, not as bad as dual SIM support
<awe> ( or CDMA support )
<Joe_B> awe, is there a nice gui to connect/disconnect at the moment?
<awe> for mobile data?
<morphis> awe: maybe we have to expose virtual contexts to be compliant with ofono's needs
<awe> there's a toggle switch in the network indicator to enable/disable
<awe> Joe_B, but that's about it
<mamenyaka> ogra_, how should I enable it?
<awe> it relies on the provisioning working though
<awe> Joe_B, so when the phone boots, it reads your operator from the SIM
<awe> and then looks it up in the mbpi db
<awe> and then if matches are found, creates them in /var/lib/ofono/<IMSI>/gprs
<ogra_> mamenyaka,  the option should be SEC_LOG_LAST_KMSG
<awe> right now, if it finds multiple APNs for your operator, it creates contexts for all of them
<awe> I have a patch which causes it to only create a context for the first
<awe> the real fix however is to use Android's APN db
<awe> which morphis has apparently worked out
<awe> I will work on getting this into our images next week
<awe> morphis, as mentioned this is on my plate for next week, so will be doing some heavy thinking about it then
<morphis> awe: ok
<awe> morphis, I'll ping you once I've actually gotten a chance to play around with the code a bit more
<morphis> if I will find some time anywhere soon I will submit this one upstream anyway as alternative to mbpi
<morphis> awe: ok
<awe> cool
<awe> morphis, are you working on CDMA?
<awe> ;)
<awe> it's a big feature request, but not on our short-term priority list
<morphis> awe: no :
<awe> getting GSM solid, and LTE are more important
<ogra_> mamenyaka, the only other idea i have is to randomly start enabling console and tty options until it works
<awe> morphis, any idea if the Jolla guys are?
<morphis> awe: let me ask
<morphis> Stskeeps: ^^
<Stskeeps> not to my knowledge
<awe> ok
<awe> Stskeeps, are you a Jolla developer?
<Stskeeps> <- chief research engineer, but no, not doing ofono coding
<mhall119> awe: Jolla guys are probably in #sailfishos
<Stskeeps> libhybris etc, sure
<awe> Stskeeps, ah ok
<ogra_> Stskeeps, what kind of chiefs do you resaerch in your job ?
<ogra_> :)
<awe> morphis, perhaps next week we could try and find some time to do a three-way discussion about rilmodem & remaining work to be done
<mhall119> ogra_: you misunderstand, he engineers research into chiefs
<ogra_> aaah !
 * awe head spins
<Stskeeps> awe: we're probably also interested in discussing - all this ought to end up in upstream
<Tassadar_> so that's how you become Master Cheif!
<awe> Stskeeps, agreed
<Stskeeps> rilmodem is a solid piece of work, can impact a lot around the open source ecosystem
<awe> Stskeeps, thanks...
<morphis> awe: ok, just propose a time for the discussion :)
<awe> it's definitely a goal to upstream it
<awe> first I have to get it working with the stock ofono
<awe> ;)
<awe> morphis, where are you based?
 * ogra_ points north
<awe> maybe next tue?  4 UTC?
<morphis> awe: germany
<awe> s/4/16:00/
<awe> ?
<morphis> awe: let me take a look into my calendar
<morphis> awe: 17:00 UTC would be better for me
<Stskeeps> personally i would motivate a joint rilmodem git tree somewhere, all this git(upstream)->bzr(ofono)->git(jolla/webos/etc) stuff is making things a bit funny
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no last_kmesg
<awe> Stskeeps, that's definitely a topic we could discuss...
<Stskeeps> as 'our' guys are doing a lot of work you're probably interested in and reverse
<awe> Stskeeps, I'm actually working on creating a patch against ofono, with the goal of starting the upstream conversation
<Stskeeps> :nod: sounds good
<Stskeeps> ideally we'd all work upstream
<awe> right now, our bzr tree has a bunch of Makefile changes that they wouldn't accept
<ogra_> mamenyaka, you did already set console=tty1 ?
<mamenyaka> not yet
<awe> especially wrt to udev, and they modem initialization code
<ogra_> (as last cmdline arg)
<ogra_> try that then
<awe> we're working on fixing that as part of this effort.
<Stskeeps> :nod:
<awe> the stock ofono uses a udev plugin to activate modems
<Stskeeps> which is a tad different with ril
<mamenyaka> ogra_, what should I edit?
<awe> whereas as we're going to use an upstart android bridge to detect rild via exported android props
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, check the boot.img if it carries a cmdline (abootimg -i )
<mamenyaka> ogra_, this: CONFIG_CMDLINE="console=ttySAC2,115200" ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> putting it in the kernel is a last resort
<ogra_> fi you are lucky to have a normal bootimg you should be able to set it there
<Stskeeps> awe: i might remember wrong from my n900 days but wasn't it possible to activate modems through configuration? i mean, phonesim?
<awe> Stskeeps, could you check with your ofono guys and see if an irc meeting next week would work ( or put them in touch with me via email? )
<mamenyaka> ogra_, boot.img has * cmdline = console=ttySAC2,115200
<awe> Stskeeps, phonesim is for testing
<Stskeeps> awe: i'll have a chat with them, should be possible
<ogra_> mamenyaka, awesome
<Stskeeps> awe: sure, but in terms of modem activation :)
<awe> Stskeeps, ok.  fyi, I'm off tomorrow
<Stskeeps> alright - what was your mail?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, abootimg -u /path/to/bootimg -u "cmdline=console=tty1"
<ogra_> mamenyaka, then check again with -i
<awe> Stskeeps, re: activation... we want it to be done at runtime as much as possible
<awe> currently we have hard-coded parameters in our ofono upstart job
<awe> so we're going to try and make that a more dynamic job, by detecting rild props, and then launching ofono in a mode where rilmodem is activated
<mamenyaka> ogra_, yes, it works, only with -c, not -u
<awe> vs. the normal desktop mode where the udev plugin runs
<mamenyaka> ogra_, * cmdline = console=tty1
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> now try with that
<ogra_> and keep it there ... even if you move on to kernel config changes etc
<ogra_> if that doesnt work, i'm out of ideas ... but i would start wildly trying out different console options until it works
<ogra_> (console kernel config options that is ... and VT and tty settings in the kernel config ... even with fbcon etc)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no luck
<ogra_> if you find a working one, roll back until you can nail it down to one option
<ogra_> mamenyaka, just a question, you have an ubuntu flipped rootfs on your USERDATA partition already, right ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> (i.e. you flashed the armhf zip)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> well, then all you can do lacking logs is randomly poking at kernel options i fear
<mamenyaka> ogra_, that would be funny  if I had something else
<ogra_> well, the only thing i cant cover with adb is a crashing init ... which results in the reboot loops ... all other errors are catched in the initrd and adn is started
<ogra_> so it is pretty clearly init crashing ... just wanted to make sure it isnt crashing just because it isnt there :)
<mamenyaka> so what should I try to poke the kernel with?
<ogra_> console device options, graphics options ...
<mamenyaka> ogra_, can it be that for the unflipped image I had the font render issue and reverted back to an older mali?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, no, mali isnt involved at that point, unless you also patched the kernel in other places than mali code
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I found this in a BoardConfig.mk file: BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := "console=ttySAC2,115200" - can I edit here?
<nexwave-mat> ok, so I'm back with a clean phablet-saucy repo, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeahm that might work, it will likely set it the same way in bboot.img you just did
<w-flo> mamenyaka, sorry, I don't know what you and ogra_ have tried so far.. is CONFIG_VT and CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE enabled in your kernel config? That was causing boot loops for me
<mamenyaka> w-flo, yes, they are
<ogra_> yeah, he tried that first
<w-flo> mamenyaka, I thought so :)
<mfisch> stgraber: how are you copying files out of /home before the mount? I added some links and files in ~phablet and they don't show up now
<ogra_> w-flo, not having any logs doesnt help either :)
 * mfisch forgot stgraber is off today, will email
<mamenyaka> w-flo, wait a minute,  CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE isn't set
<w-flo> ogra_, I agree :)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, !
<w-flo> mamenyaka, not sure if that will help. I enabled both, VT_CONSOLE and VT at the same time, and then it started working
 * ogra_ needs to go afk for a while ...
<w-flo> but you should certainly try it! :)
<w-flo> from reading the VT_CONSOLE help text it sounds important
<nexwave-mat> log of 2nd brunch without make clean, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937381/
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, yep, something with obj/lib/libnv.so
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, same file, disable PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \    hwaddrs
<balloons> kenvandine, can you review my merge? I finished elopio's branch and added the 3 suggested autopilot tests. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/dropping-letters/finish_elopio_branch/+merge/178147
<mamenyaka> w-flo, ogra_ still not working, bootloop
<w-flo> mamenyaka, :(
<kenvandine> balloons, sure
<w-flo> mamenyaka, that took me a few hours as well. I compared my kernel config with the mako kernel config and tried to spot the differences that seemed important...
<mamenyaka> there should be similar devices, which may have last_kmsg
<mamenyaka> w-flo, only if I knew all of this kernel stuff
<w-flo> yeah, I know next to nothing about all that stuff. At least I know what an initramfs is now.. :D
<w-flo> it's learning by doing for me
<ali1234> ok i am definitely using saucy now. same problem: No rule to make target `/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/android-boot.img'
<ali1234> except now it's android instead of ubuntu
<mamenyaka> ali1234, great job!
<ali1234> why?
<ali1234> i am no better off than when i started really
<mamenyaka> ali1234, please edit boot.img in that file I mentioned to android-boot.img
<ali1234> in shbootimg.mk?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, on my other device, pollux_windy, I have BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE  := console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x3F ehci-hcd.park=3 maxcpus=2
<mamenyaka> and it just works
<mamenyaka> ali1234, yes
<ali1234> well it's building
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, how's the build?
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e after make clean
<nexwave-mat> and comment out
<mamenyaka> nexwave-mat, just keep disabling things from that file until it builds, now you need to disable audio.primary.iprj
<w-flo> mamenyaka, can you tell me what's in the /etc/fstab file on your working device after booting?
<w-flo> I can't figure out what's wrong with my fstab :|
<w-flo> most importantly the /data mount
<mamenyaka> I have no fstab in /etc
<w-flo> oh.. so it's not using the flipped container model yet? (Or is something completely wrong with my image :o)
<mamenyaka> w-flo, it's on flipped
<w-flo> mamenyaka, hm! there's an /etc/fstab file in the ubuntu rootfs.. I wonder why you don't have that?
<mamenyaka> w-flo,
<mamenyaka> w-flo, # added by lxc-android-boot for /data
<mamenyaka> /dev/mmcblk0p27	/data	ext4	noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro	0	0
<w-flo> mamenyaka, many thanks :) *compares to his file*
<w-flo> hm, looks the same.. and it works? so there are files in /data ? I keep on getting "mount: according to mtab, /dev/mmcblk0p26 is mounted on /"
<mamenyaka> w-flo, I thought you were talking about the root /etc
<w-flo> oh.. wait
<w-flo> so maybe I got that wrong. Isn't that the root /etc?
<mamenyaka> no, it's from /data/ubuntu/etc
<w-flo> ohhh. damnit. my device seems to be totally screwed up then :D
<ali1234> well it looks like it built... but... ERROR: boot size (10670080) is 135.68% of limit (7864320)
<mamenyaka> w-flo, when I adb shell into my device, I am automatically at /data/ubuntu/, just seen as if I am at /
<mamenyaka> ali1234, well that's not good
<ali1234> yeah
<w-flo> mamenyaka, that sounds like it works correct for you, and it's bugged for me. hm.
<MaxWallstedt> ogra_, It now booted into unity, but when I rebooted it just enters a black screen and I can't reach it with adb.
<w-flo> ali1234, I had the same problem. You could remove adbd and libcrypto.so from the initrd or try to trim down your kernel's size
<w-flo> without adbd in the initrd, debugging is pretty difficult, but maybe there's no need to debug (if you're lucky and your data partition has a common label)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just one last thing, at what point should the wifi module be loaded?
<mamenyaka> logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937533 around line 1957, Camera App not working, can someone have a look at this?
<w-flo> mamenyaka,  maybe the probglem is in line 2125 / 2126?
<mamenyaka> w-flo, yep
<mamenyaka> but I think also PAL_BroadcastEvent_Send: couldn't find activity service.
<w-flo> maybe you can use strace to find out which files don't exist but should exist.. just an idea :)
<mamenyaka> w-flo, strace?
<w-flo> it tells you about some of the things a process does
<w-flo> apt-get install strace , then start strace -p *PID* .. IIRC
<mamenyaka> very well then
<mhall119> Saviq: tedg: do we have any automated testing on the HUD for Ubuntu Touch?
<mamenyaka> w-flo, OMG, it just started working
<mhall119> I have HUD actions available again, but always for the webbrowser app, regardless of which app is actually focused
<w-flo> mamenyaka, wow! how did you make it work?
<tedg> mhall119, I have heard that, kinda waiting for the port to the new application manager to work on it.
<mamenyaka> I just pressed it
<tedg> mhall119, Guessing it could be a platform API issue.
<w-flo> mamenyaka, haha .. nice :)
<tedg> mhall119, Since the HUD hasn't changed really.
<mhall119> tedg: ah, you think it's not being notified that the focused app has changed?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: \o/
<tedg> mhall119, That'd be my guess, but really all that code is EOL right now.
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so....when do we get Mir in the Touch images?
 * tedg keeps asking but gets uncertain answers
<mhall119> I assume kgunn is sprinting this week
<mhall119> tedg: are you?
<tedg> mhall119, Nope, I'm not important enough :-)
<mhall119> you're important enough to me, I'd totally have made you travel :)
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> I think we need more face-to-face meetings actually.  Those are best for solving integration issues, and most of the issues we have right now are integration ones.
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I doesn't always work, If I launch dropping letters, then launch Camera, close Dropping letters, wait a minute, THEN it works
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: that's strange...
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: there's a test-camera (or with _) in your path, try that
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, If I simply open Camera, it's just blank white
<mamenyaka> test_camera
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, what should I see?
<mamenyaka> oh
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: if it works, the camera...
<mamenyaka> after some time it failed
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: look at logcat
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I have the test_camera output first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937601
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: might just be a problem with the test app...
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, F/        (13894): const VALUE& android::KeyedVector<KEY, VALUE>::valueFor(const KEY&) const [with KEY = android::String8; VALUE = EffectMode]: key not found
<mamenyaka> W/CameraService(13876): Disconnecting camera client 0x415f2cb0 since the binder for it died (this pid 618)
<mamenyaka> I/CameraClient(13876): Destroying camera 1
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, just a quick side thing: how can I test sound?
<plars> mhall119: who's the best person to ask about the calculator-app tests?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: I was going to tell you to just playback a video but thats' not working for me...
<mamenyaka> what video should I try?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: in the video lens, the first three videos work
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, I'm notsure if I know the video lens
<mamenyaka> is that with all the movies?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: yes
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: the first one is the sintel video
<mamenyaka> and which one should I try and how should I play it?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> nothing
<mhall119> plars: ask balloons about tests, he can redirect you from there
<mamenyaka> empty
<sergiusens> plars: I hope you are not adding community core app tests depending on debian packaging
<balloons> plars, they should be all merged, however popey has a open bug that they are all failing on the device itself
<plars> sergiusens: that's exactly what I was asked to do, why?
<plars> balloons: you don't say :)
<plars> balloons: I'm glad it's not just me
<sergiusens> plars: that conflicts with using the click packages...
<popey> i have a few bugs ☻
<balloons> plars, :-) apparently popey has found that many are not working on the devices, despite running fine on desktop and emulated enviroment
<plars> sergiusens: all the app tests we're adding right now depend on debian packaging
 * popey coughs up the first four of https://bugs.launchpad.net/~popey/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 for plars 
<plars> sergiusens: but I'm sure that will all have to change later
<sergiusens> plars: for the core community apps, it's like starting Monday
<plars> sergiusens: but for other stuff (phone, unity8, etc...) should all work ok?
<sergiusens> plars: there's a mandate to remove all PPAs by tomorrow from the default image (don't ask)
<plars> with deb packages?
<plars> sheesh
<mhall119> by tomorrow?
<sergiusens> plars: yeah, that will need to be adapted for later on, but for now it's staying
<sergiusens> mhall119: so I've been told, management decission at the sprint..
<plars> sergiusens: we could still add PPAs for now though right?
<plars> sergiusens: ex. for installing utah
<sergiusens> plars: you can add them, they just won't be default in image build
<plars> sergiusens: ok
<plars> sergiusens: ok, so in either case, I don't think I can add these community app tests just yet
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, what about this error when I try to install something through apt-get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937633/
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: that's ogra_ ... but it shouldn't break you
<mamenyaka> ogra_, ^^
<ali1234> the kernel alone is bigger than what it claims is the maximum boot size...
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, can you help me with wifi module?
<plars> sergiusens: even the sdk stuff seems to be in ppas though?
<plars> ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples and ubuntu-html5-theme for example
<sergiusens> plars: hmmm, which one? The one we pull in is in the archives
<sergiusens> plars: called qtdeclarative5-.*-ubuntu or something like that
<plars> sergiusens: I'm just looking at package names from the dependencies contained in the autopilot tests
<plars> sergiusens: the 2 I pasted there claim to be coming from a ppa according to apt-cache-policy
<sergiusens> plars: which tests?
<plars> sergiusens: basically I've been asked to add *-autopilot to our daily runs
<plars> sergiusens: I'm ripping through the list, and making 0 progress so far
<sergiusens> plars: I wonder how we are set these conflicting agendas
<gema> plars: what is the problem, the tests are failing?
<gema> plars: our job is to make them run and fail
<gema> plars: someone else will fix them
<plars> gema: well, that's one problem, the other is that ppas are going away, like right away
<plars> gema: so they won't even be installable, nor will the apps they test
<gema> plars: they are moving to what, click packages?
<plars> gema: yes
<gema> plars: don't we have a way to install click packages?
<gema> sergiusens: ^ ?
<plars> gema: there's a way to install click packages I think, not sure they are available there yet or even how to do it
<sergiusens> gema: click packages don't include the autopilot tests
<gema> plars: do you have that problem with any of the autopilot tests we have right now successfully running?
<mfisch> sergiusens: do you happen to know when the system-image-updater image is unpacked? Meaning when is home copied into the r/w partition. (none of the guys who worked on it are around)
<sergiusens> plars: we haev a hook in the build
<plars> gema: yes, they are inconsistent, we get failures every day
<gema> sergiusens: those tests wre supposed to be packaged along with the click packages
<plars> gema: but rerunning sometimes sees them pass
<sergiusens> gema: really?
<gema> plars: we should stop rerunning until they pass
<gema> plars: so that devs see the issues
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, will we have another chat day like today anytime soon?
<gema> sergiusens: yes
<gema> sergiusens: who is responsible for this change?
<sergiusens> mamenyaka: I guess so, we just need to have dholbach set one up
<gema> sergiusens: lool ?
<sergiusens> gema: I am
<gema> sergiusens: who asked you to do it?
<plars> gema: sometimes we have to rerun them for other reasons (ex. new build)
<gema> sergiusens: and gave you the requirement
<sergiusens> gema: during the click standups on wednesdays
<gema> plars: other reasons is fine, tests failing .. not fine
<sergiusens> gema: where is the requirement to include them?
<gema> sergiusens: you cannot do this change without taking testing into account
<plars> gema: right, that's not what I was suggesting
<gema> sergiusens: this was discussed in our meeting last week
<sergiusens> gema: not in this way...
<gema> sergiusens: please check with lool, it is not acceptable to leave these apps without tests
<gema> sergiusens: and no plan for that
<sergiusens> gema: and the click packages took place a month ago
<sergiusens> gema: well they never were there in the first place
<gema> sergiusens: you are telling me that we have no way to run teh tests for these apps and that didn't raise a red flag to anyone?
<mamenyaka> all: I will be going now, it was an honor talking to you guys, thank you for all the help!
<sergiusens> gema: we do
<gema> sergiusens: who is responsible for making this happen?
<w-flo> bye mamenyaka :)
<sergiusens> gema: branch source, push tests, run them
<gema> sergiusens: did someone push you to do this today?
<sergiusens> gema: that's what we agreed on during the qa meeting
<sergiusens> gema: no
<sergiusens> no one pushed me
<gema> sergiusens: we agreed that we would land the testing along with the packages, I thought
<gema> sergiusens: ok, then the frequency of our meeting is clearly not sufficient
<gema> plars: are you in the click standup?
<gema> plars: one of us should
<sergiusens> gema: that's not in the notes summary https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-image-based-updates
<nexwave-mat> mamenyaka, how do you know what to look for?
<plars> gema: no
<gema> sergiusens: there are no details of click packages in those notes and we discussed them
<gema> sergiusens: we are not ready for this and it is landing before we have had the chance to test it, as far as I can tell
<sergiusens> gema: only thing we discussed was upstream merger and this item: Need to adapt autopilot tests to launch Click apps rather than directly running binaries
<sergiusens> gema: it already landed 2 weeks ago, was pulled for the demo this week
<gema> sergiusens: right, and we also need to be able to run autopilot tests for smoke testing
<sergiusens> gema: which is fine
<gema> sergiusens: I am not blaming you, things are moving quick, just saying we need to improve at communication
<gema> sergiusens: is it?
<sergiusens> gema: autopilot, yes, should be able to run
<gema> sergiusens: the recommended way is to install tests from a branch that may or may not be in sync with the package
<sergiusens> gema: as I was going to add it in the image by default
<gema> and run them
<gema> sergiusens: there is no way to reproduce such a run
<gema> when there are problems
<gema> sergiusens: it is not an acceptable way of testing, we are not running those tests from a branch like that
<sergiusens> gema: ok, I can add the tests into the click builds, doesn't seem clean
<gema> sergiusens: we will have to figure out another way and hold the landing of our testing
<SS__> Hello!
<SS__> helo
<gema> sergiusens: ok, so what would be a clena way?
<gema> clean
<sergiusens> gema: so 2 things, we have to remove the PPAs Monday... community core apps are not in the archives, so either they are click or they are gone
<plars> sergiusens: is there a way to make a click package for just the tests, with a dependency on the click package with the app?
<sergiusens> plars: click packages don't have dependencies
<gema> plars: what he said
<gema> plars: they are "static apps"
<sergiusens> I'll include them in the package then
<plars> gema: so can we just make sure that we install both? Doesn't seem that gets us any closer to making sure they are in sync though
<gema> sergiusens: for the time being
<gema> sergiusens: but we need to figure out a better way
<gema> plars: at least we have two versioned packages that we can download and use and keep track of
<gema> plars: but I agree it'll be messy
<gema> plars: if sergiusens can put the tests in the packages for now it'll buy us some time to figure out a better way to do it
<plars> gema: so then should I add these failing tests now, and then repeat all this next week?
<sergiusens> gema: plars they still won't be in the PYTHONPATH so you'll have to hunt them
<plars> sergiusens: will they at least be somewhere predictable?
<gema> plars: we are going to have to change everything anyway, the point of having the tests there is to give devs a chance to fix them now
<gema> before next week :)
<gema> and for that they need results
<gema> so effort is not wasted on our side nor on sergiusens , imo
<gema> becase it enables people to fix problems
<sergiusens> plars: if it's system install it will be in the read only location ... the desktop file is the best resource to find where it's installed
<gema> sergiusens: you are putting this click packages still in our r/w build, right?
<sergiusens> gema: it's disabled for now, but yes... there's a hook that installs them
<plars> sergiusens, gema: I think we'll just have to investigate how to do it with the click packages once we have it, but it sounds like there will be some work involved there
<gema> plars: agreed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, later on we might want to move the tests from the package itself
<gema> I think we should include the tests for now and then figure out a way to keep them in sync
<gema> I will bounce some ideas with slangasek tomorrow
<rsalveti> we could just have the source to produce 2 packages and have the 'dependencies' via our seeds
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I know, I don't want it there
<plars> gema: some aren't even installable it seems
<gema> see what he thinks
<rsalveti> having some sort of testing seeds
<sergiusens> rsalveti: click packages don't have dependencies...
<gema> plars: then those will fail
<gema> and someone will fix them
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, that's why I said about changing the seeds instead
<sergiusens> rsalveti: and we can't produce two packages without hackery
<rsalveti> and forcing the dependencies there
<plars>  ubuntu-clock-autopilot : Depends: ubuntu-clock-app (= 0.3bzr88saucy0) but 0.5bzr157saucy0 is to be installed
<plars> looks like those tests are out of date
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah
<gema> plars: ok, let them fail and sort it out
<rsalveti> but it should be more than fine to include it all in the package for now
<gema> plars: that's not our concern
<rsalveti> as the priority is just removing the ppas
<gema> rsalveti, sergiusens sounds like a plan
<sergiusens> rsalveti: someone will need to archive the deps in the PPA though... or some apps won't work
<rsalveti> right
<gema> plars: for whichever tests we are doing, I guess we just install the click package and run the tests
<gema> plars: for this week
<mhall119> sergiusens: even if we use Click packages for the core apps, we'll need to get their plugins into the archives
<gema> plars: if you don't around to add them all , just add one or two
<gema> as a proof of concept
<mhall119> or bundle the plugins with the apps themselves
<gema> so we can refine it
<sergiusens> rsalveti: in here I see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily konsole-qml-plugin  nemo-qml-plugins  u1db-qt
<plars> gema: I'm trying to add the whole batch right now, but I like to make sure I'm not messing up on my side, and that's hard when they fail regardless
<sergiusens> mhall119: I would put them in the archive and have them be part of the sdk
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, they would all need to go in the seeds, right?
<plars> gema: I have 4 done so far
<gema> plars: sounds good
<crocket> oh my god.
<crocket> Ubuntu edge is losing.
<crocket> http://ubuntu-edge.info/#total
<bobweaver> not if I go door to door crocket
<bobweaver> :)
<nik90> bobweaver: :)
<bobweaver> :P
<bobweaver> You all think I am joking I am going to do it if I feel that it is worth it
<bobweaver> I rasied 16 mil for puget sound inn a month with 4 other people once :)
 * nik90 wouldn't be suprised at all :D
<AskUbuntu> Will the Ubuntu Edge work with 800MHz CDMA networks in India | http://askubuntu.com/q/327584
<lool> sergiusens, gema: You two discussing about testing of builtin apps that are being clickified?  I also remember the initial plan was to push the tests separately from the app in the hangout with QA 10 days ago, but really any solution would work; we could also include the tests in the app, but it's not super elegant; pretty sure thomi wouldn't like it either  :-)
<sergiusens> lool: yeah, that's what I remember from the meeting
<lool> gema, sergiusens: basically anything that allows us to run the tests is fine, but having them in the image is not so great; I think the compromise was adding autopilot to the image and then manually adding tests to run once it's booted; thomi didn't like autopilot in the image though
<lool> also -- ideally -- we'd find an approach that any application developer could follow to test his app
<lool> but in the mean time, pushing the tests with e.g. adb push or scp is fine
<sergiusens> lool: yeah that last one is why I thought of autopilot in the image, until we have the client/server capability
<lool> thomi: ^
<sergiusens> lool: then we'd just install the driver
<lool> sergiusens: sounds good to me
<lool> bfiller: are you in dublin?
<sergiusens> bfiller: are you in some beervana state?
<lool> hehe
<lool> he can't type, he has a beer in his hand
<bfiller> haha
<gema> lool: as long as plars is happy I am happy, we have to add these tests to run today
<bfiller> I'm in Dooblin
<gema> lool: if they fail we will let asac decide tomorrow what the solutionshould be
<gema> :)
<plars> gema: oh, they will fail :)
<gema> plars: we are up for some fun tomorrow then ! :D
<gema> plars: \o/
<plars> gema: a few might actually pass
<lool> gema: if they fail to add them or if they fail to pass?
<gema> lool: both , we'll have fun either way
<lool> I'm more worried that it will be a different interface to launch the app
<gema> lool: you don't think we should add them today?
<lool> ideally, we'd ask unity but we don't have that yet and the app wont be in the PATH
<lool> gema: which tests are these?
<gema> lool: see ue-leads
<gema> lool: the 2nd batch
<plars> gema: the rssreader ones will pass, all 0 of them
<lool> plars, gema: Oh yeah; I'm all for more passing tests  :-)
<gema> plars: if there is 0 of them they will fail x)
<plars> gema: no, there is a stub for it, with 0 tests, so it passes
<gema> plars: make it fail
<sergiusens> gema: plars if I add the bzr revno to the version in these packages, you would be able to branch the coorect tests, right?
<gema> 0 tests is a failure
<gema> sergiusens: not today, that'll require changes to utah
<lool> gema plars: ISTR asac and rick were ok with the baseline we had today with 99% pass rate to add more tests; just dont change too many things at once or we wont know what broke what
<sergiusens> gema: well, click as it's whole would require changes
<plars> gema: it *should* be pretty obvious from looking at it that it shows 0 passed, 0 fail, but isn't red (thus, not a bad run). Making it red with 0/0 makes it look like something bad happened on the infrastructure side
<plars> gema: I could misspell it or something, but I think that would be counterproductive
<plars> lool: everything is changing at once
<gema> plars: jus add them and we will deal with the aftermath later
<lool> plars: 0 tests sound like out of date config to me, so red seems appropriate to fix the setup, but this is kind of a minor condition
<gema> plars: let's make all these problems visible and they will get fixed
<lool> plars: I mean, dont land new tests + new way to run tests + new image format + 3 new features + 5 new stacks the same day  :-)
 * gema relaly needs to go to paint some slides
 * gema -> gone
<lool> gema, plars: The whole point is to push many things as possible as fast as possible, but checking after we land each thing whether it had regressed anything -- or just revert it!
<lool> so with that, I feel like I have commented enough on things you two know better than I do  ;-)
<plars> sergiusens: I don't know enough about click to understand, is anything installable right now so I could see what it would look like?
<plars> sergiusens: otherwise, it sounds plausible
<sergiusens> plars: yes
<plars> sergiusens: but likely we'll have to break next week and just fix this
<sergiusens> plars: look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk/view/head:/live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot
<mfisch> my container didn't start and now my dbus upstart log is 2.1GB
<mfisch> not sure if the full log is cause or effect
<sergiusens> plars: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<mfisch> sergiusens: this look familiar at all?  "** (com.canonical.settings.network:1767): CRITICAL **: nm_active_connection_get_state: assertion 'NM_IS_ACTIVE_CONNECTION (connection)' failed"
<sergiusens> plars: click list holds the latest
<sergiusens> mfisch: not really
<plars> sergiusens: that url doesn't seem to work for me
<plars> oh hang on
<plars> sergiusens: I was talking about the one in the script
<sergiusens> plars: the one in the hook or the one I just gave you?
<sergiusens> plars: oh, that's the internal equiv of what I just gave you
<sergiusens> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<sergiusens> plars: install them like in the hook
<plars> sergiusens: ok, so it would be something we would scrape at install time, or something in click info?
<sysdoc_> After unlocking the boot loader on the Nexus 10 how long should it take to reboot the tabled?
<sergiusens> plars: the version (bzr revno) you mean?
<sysdoc_> Following the instructions to load Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 10
<sergiusens> plars: if so, there's supposed to be click info
<plars> sergiusens:
<plars> sergiusens: also, it looks like maybe we could just look at click pkgdir for the install location, so maybe finding the pythonpath won't be too terrible
<sergiusens> plars: there's one thing that's interesting, and it's that we can have multiple click versions installed being different for different users (that's not part of phablet though)
<bobweaver> How do I get UBuntu touch (unity 8 ) to install all the libs with cmake ?  to the correct dir ?  I tried mkdir build ; cd build ; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/usr but it is not working :( ../
<bobweaver> for run time that is ^^
<bobweaver> Ubuntu applications and also gestures are not installing
<bobweaver> qml/c++ libs ^^
<doanac> sergiusens: its seems phablet-tools is up-to-date for saucy, but its not in our PPAs?
<sergiusens> doanac: let me fix that
<sergiusens> fginther: hey
<doanac> cjohnston: ^^^
<cjohnston> sweet. ty
<sergiusens> cjohnston: doanac ok, copy->pub in progress
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks!
<sergiusens> doanac: I wrote a script that does this automatically, fginther setup a jenkins job which would do it and want to add this package there, but just can't find the job
<cjohnston> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/phablet-dput/ maybe?
<AskUbuntu> db.changeVersion doesn't work as expected | http://askubuntu.com/q/327594
<xnox> can someone give me the real api for "s-jenkins" ? or instructions how to set it up properly... my vpn connection doesn't seem to have any dns names.
<rsalveti> xnox: 10.97.2.10
<xnox> thanks.
<rsalveti> I believe most of the time people just add as a local host alias
<xnox> rsalveti: I see. Somehow the URL given in merge proposal doesn't let me trigger re-try / rebuild.... Do i need special rights in that jenkins instance?
<rsalveti> xnox: I believe you need at least a valid jenkins account
 * xnox guess my other account is in the other autopkg jenkins....
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ^?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: you need an account
<sergiusens> xnox: ^^
<xnox> sergiusens: i have an account =) xnox
<sergiusens> xnox: let me give you cow powers then
 * xnox MOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<sergiusens> xnox: so you need an account on http://10.97.2.10
<xnox> sergiusens: hm, as in sh account or jenkins. I can login on that url.... =)
<sergiusens> you can login to jenkins? let me search xnox again
<xnox> sergiusens: does http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-themes-ci/10/rebuild work for you?
<xnox> or is it stale & gone ?
<sergiusens> xnox: yes, I'll trigger
<doanac> cjohnston: phablet-tools is up-to-date now
<cjohnston> ty
<faust7th> hello everyone. i am having trouble installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 4. I installes the "touch-armel+mako.zip" and "touch-armhf.zip" and everything seams to be installing OK but during reboot i only see the Google logo on the display
<faust7th> is there some way to get informations off my nexus 4 to know what is wrong?
<AskUbuntu> How to order the Ubuntu Phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327597
<tomo_> hi guys, i need help with putting ubuntu on my tablet
<tomo_> does somebody know how to put ubuntu on prestigio multipad pmp5880d ultra duo 8.0
<sysdoc_> If you download the ubuntu-touch image manually and place it in the directory that the phablet-flash -b command can you then install  using 'phablet-flash -b' or will you need to use another command?
<sysdoc_> Oh way that doesn't seem to matter cause the download will not get past 34 megs...
<xnox> sysdoc_: bootstrap needs all the *.img files as well.
<sysdoc_> Well the server seems to be chocking on just  the download of one of the files
<sysdoc_> Ubuntu's server is unusable
<sysdoc_> bummer
<mfisch> awe: you still around? salem_ and I had a Modem ofono question
<awe> mfisch, yea
<awe> whatsup?
<mfisch> awe: when you hotplug a SIM, I had expected to see a propertiesChanged signal come out
<mfisch> awe: if we got such a signal telepathy-ofono could try to register the sim
<awe> mfisch, there's no support for hot-plugging SIMs
<mfisch> awe: but Android doesn't appear to support hotplug either, so is something lower level blocking it?
<awe> blocking what?
<awe> what's confusing about "not supported"?
<awe> ;)
<ali1234> hot plugging SIMs does not work in any phone that i know of, period
<ali1234> maybe some dual SIM phones with special accomodation but i think they even need to be power cycled to switch SIM
<awe> ali1234, there've been claims from others that some nokia phones supported it
<mfisch> I know it's not supported, I was curious why, but I can live with this answer
<ali1234> none of the ones I've ever used do
<awe> ok
<rsalveti> mfisch: modem is usually a huge blob running in a different cpu and such
<rsalveti> guess it's just easier and better to do a complete reboot
<rsalveti> :-)
<ali1234> yep, and it does a lot of work to register the SIM on the network... and deregister it
<ali1234> you are not supported to just power off a phone... you have to tell the network you are logging out
<rsalveti> yeah
<ali1234> i think even if you pull the battery it has to have a capacitor big enough to still send the "log out" message
<ali1234> in short, the hardware simply doesn't support hotplugging
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-02
<themikem> Quick question: I've built the current (raring) image, and now I'm trying to move over to the flipped image.  How to I get phablet-dev-bootstrap pointed at the saucy code?  Doesn't seem to be an argument for which branch to use...
<themikem> in other words, what command do I run to init a saucy phablet repo?
<sebsebseb> hi
<RAOF> Hello.
<sebsebseb> RAOF: Ubuntu Touch is  simklar to Android since based on that mod ?
<sebsebseb> yes ?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> Ubuntu Touch is about as similar to Android as Android is to Ubuntu (ie: they use the same kernel)
<sebsebseb> RAOF: ok fine
<sebsebseb> RAOF: so what about that Ubuntu Edge then?  the Ubuntu on their is usign Ubuntu Touch
<sebsebseb> well if those phoens actasuly get made
<RAOF> Correct
<RAOF> Oh. Ubuntu Touch is like Android in that it's usable on phones and tablets, if that's what you mean.
<sebsebseb> yeah I know a bit about it already, but  how differnet is to Android?
<RAOF> Everything above the kernel is different
<RAOF> As for user-experience, it's... different?
<RAOF> It's quite a lot like desktop Unity, if desktop Unity were to be made as a phone/tablet UI?
<sebsebseb> yeah seen some screnshots and videos of it
<sebsebseb> ,but that's it really
<sebsebseb> seems it's like you say Unity for phones
<sergiusens> themikem: repo init -b phablet-saucy -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git
<sergiusens> if you already have a repo sync for phablet-10.1
<sergiusens> just do repo init -b phablet-saucy and repo sync
<savedjuli> hi
<xboxfanj> So they said the edge will work on sprint and Verizon, is that assuming volte or is it just data only?
<Sarvatt> xboxfanj: its 100% assuming volte, it wont work for cdma for phone.
<xboxfanj> OK that's what i figured
<xboxfanj> Thanks
<xboxfanj> Not sure i can gamble on Sprint to do that
<xboxfanj> I guess i could buy a used one if they do though
<sil2100> gusch: hi!
<gusch> sil2100: ho
<sil2100> gusch: we encountered some problems with gallery-app AP tests - those look like something changed in the ui-toolkit
<sil2100> gusch: on the other hand, it seems not have been introduced just now, since it fails with todays version of ui-toolkit and also with the one from 31th
<sil2100> gusch: let me show you a link to those, I'll create a bug report
<gusch> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> gusch: here are the test results - this test uses the already released ui-toolkit, which is strange
<sil2100> gusch: we also got the same failure tooday on SDK tests using the latest daily ui-toolkit, as we run a few Apps tests on SDK stack releases
<sil2100> (to make sure it doesn't break anything)
<sil2100> Filling out bug
<gusch> sil2100: where are the results?
<sil2100> gusch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1207647
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207647 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "gallery-app autopilot test failures - 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'width'" [High,New]
<sil2100> gusch: ah! Right, heh ;)
<sil2100> gusch: I forgot to paste the link, but the bug has those
 * sil2100 needs coffee
<gusch> sil2100: omg - SDK changed the tabbar implementation  - I'll check/update the gallery autopilot tests
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> didrocks: morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100!
<didrocks> shouldn't we have some deprecation methods?
<didrocks> especially on the sdk
<sil2100> didrocks: we have #1207647 blocking the apps and sdk stacks
<sil2100> LP: #1207647
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207647 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "gallery-app autopilot test failures - 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'width'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207647
<didrocks> sil2100: this did block sdk as well, right, as we run their tests?
<didrocks> thanks for opening the bug :)
<didrocks> asac: not sure if you want to track that one ^
<sil2100> didrocks: strange thing, since it didn't block SDK last time!
<didrocks> sil2100: was it failing?
<sil2100> didrocks: although now SDK clearly fails on gallery-app tess
<sil2100> *tests
<didrocks> I think we added those in between, right?
<didrocks> (like since last time to detect that sdk breaks apps)
<sil2100> didrocks: last time no, now it does, but it already released the changed one it seems - since as I wrote in the bug, Apps stack uses the released version of ui-toolkit and fails there ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: which is strange as it should fail
<sil2100> didrocks: since now SDK fails properly on the gallery-app tests
<sil2100> But why didn't it during last release?
<asac> lool: where are you?
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, you can look at unity8 now as well :)
<asac> didrocks: i cant track anything :)
<didrocks> sil2100: let me check if we didn't had to set some relax on the treshold in past
<asac> i will ask every day i guess
<didrocks> asac: come on, you like doing this ;)
<didrocks> asac: anyway, we'll push upstream
<didrocks> and now there is a bug opened
<sil2100> didrocks: already poked Saviq ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: Saviq is travelling
<didrocks> sil2100: please try bzoltan
<bzoltan>  sil2100: yes sir
<didrocks> sil2100: no relax, the treshold is 0
<bzoltan> sil2100: didrocks:  Before anybody shouting "SDK fails" it would be fun to see the logs...
<bzoltan> Kind of tired of watching failures what has nothing to do with the sdk :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: there is a bug I pasted to gusch about that
<bzoltan> sil2100:  details please
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1207647
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207647 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "gallery-app autopilot test failures - 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'width'" [High,New]
<sil2100> bzoltan: I don't assume anything! I just fill in bugs ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am watching ot
<bzoltan> it
<gusch> bzoltan: seems like SDK changed the nav-bar implementation, so I'll have to update the autopilot tests
<bzoltan> gusch: seems or you know?
<gusch> bzoltan: I looked about 1 minute on it - so for now I'm only assuming ...
<bzoltan> gusch:  cool... just for the sake of good spirit :) would you be so kind to make sure that you point to the right place before tossing the SDK under the bus :) Recently it become very fashionable to blame the SDK without being sure that the problem is not caused by something else...
<bzoltan>  sil2100: ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: agreed, but as I said, I don't blame anyone! I just observe and fill in bugs so that everything can be recognized, so I said 2 bug targets ;p
<bzoltan> sil2100:  No worries :) Noone got hurt :) I just would like to be very sure that it is really and SDK issue... before we jump on it and spend time to fix some other project's bug
<ali1234> why is the compiled kernel suddenly too big for the boot partition on galaxysmtd flipped?
<didrocks> gusch: so, who is looking at it a little bit closer?
<didrocks> gusch: as this is blocking all stacks as SDK won't publish (as this test failed)
<gusch> didrocks: give me 5 minutes, then I'll investiage
<didrocks> gusch: ok, thanks, please keep us posted
<didrocks> rather than finding who is to blame exactly, let's try to first get the things fixed as top priority
<didrocks> unblocking everything
<didrocks> then, we can see what we can do :)
<ali1234> is a boot.img always a kernel and ramdisk?
<Chipaca> yes
<timp> gusch, bzoltan I changed the TabBar implementation
<timp> I updated the emulators.py in UITK autopilot tests, I was assuming that apps use those, but I'm not really up-to-date on the tests
<ali1234> ok, well the last working boot.img i have is 5.8MB... the new one is 10MB and the kernel alone is 8MB
<bzoltan> gusch, sil2100: Let's arrange a public humilation session for timp :D
<gusch> timp: ok - I'll have a look at your emulator.py and update the gallery tests
<timp> gusch: you can see the changes here https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabs-restructure/+merge/177131 (search for emulators.py). they are not very big
<timp> gusch: I think we should provide something like this as a library that the apps can call
<timp> elopio: hi. We moved the discussion about the emulators here
<elopio> hey.
<timp> elopio: are the emulators from UITK ready to be used by the app autopilot tests?
<timp> elopio: my MR that change the tab bar broke the tests in apps
<elopio> timp: yes, the filemanager and dropping letters are samples of what needs to be done to use the emulators.
<timp> gusch: do you need to do a quick fix now? the better solution seems to use the UITK emulators
<gusch> timp: quick fix now (some people seem to be nervous here ;), and then I'll try to use your emulators
<asac> ogra_: do you have a maguro?
<elopio> gusch: while using the emulators, you can be sure that all the methods you call are going to work always, because they have selftests on the ui-toolkit branch. If a change on the ui toolkit breaks the emulator, it will not land.
<timp> gusch: ok, sounds good. get_tabs_bar() seems straightforward to update (remove the New from "NewTabBar"), but I'm figuring out now how you use the result
<elopio> timp, gusch: I'm sleeping now :) But I'll be up in ~6 hours in case you need a hand.
<timp> elopio: sleep well :)
<didrocks> gusch: it's not a question of being nervous or not, it's just how reactive can we be to get issues fixed and having the flow opened again
<didrocks> so let's open the gate again! :)
<timp> didrocks: did more apps tests break besides gallery?
<timp> didrocks: the problem is that autopilot tests of apps make use of internal implemetation details of UITK, which do not need to be stable, but luckily elopio did work to solve that by starting an autopilot library in UITK that other apps can use
<elopio> before I go, I think that a good fix for the tests is better in the long run, even if we need to close the daily releases while we get it implemented. I would use this failures as a sign that we have a high priority to use the emulators on the toolkit on all apps.
<elopio> ...just sayin' :)
<didrocks> timp: not more tests, but maybe more apps :)
<popey> ogra_: should we be testing on --ubuntu-bootstrap now?
<didrocks> timp: it's something that in any way apps can get access to?
<didrocks> if so, sil2100 can unblock the stack and still publish
<didrocks> then, next run will ensure that the tests are now running again
<didrocks> but that would make the dashboard red
<didrocks> so I can see an angry asac next to me :p
<timp> didrocks: 10:03:55 < elopio> timp: yes, the filemanager and dropping letters are samples of what needs to be done to use the emulators.
<ogra_> asac, indeed i do, what do you need ?
<didrocks> timp: thanks, I was disconnected while you wrote that
<timp> didrocks: ^ so I guess apps can get access to it, but how to do it I don't know, let's have a look at filemanager and dropping letters
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so let's not release
<timp> didrocks: I don't know all the details. elopio wrote that
<didrocks> in case an app do that
<ogra_> popey, we should test what utah tests to enhance the automation imho ...
<timp> it is a larger MR than I was hoping for, but for filemanager, it is here https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/emulators/+merge/177070
<ogra_> popey, (which means just flipped atm i guess)
<asac> ogra_: folks said maguro is boot looping?
<asac> hmm... just installed aug 1
<asac> that seems to boot fine
<ogra_> asac, rsalveti and i tested that last night and couldnt reproduce
<ogra_> right
<asac> gema: cant confirm its an issue
<asac> gema: installed 0801 and it just worked
<asac> gema: guess we need the exact scripts
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: so yeah, last night's android upload has sqlite back in - both binary and .so
<ogra_> xnox, great, thanks
<popey> ogra_: ok
<gema> asac: did you use phablet-flash?
<asac> gema: sure
<asac> phablet-flash --pending
<gema> asac: ack, will ask rfowler and plars to work together in triaging this, then
<gusch> sil2100 bzoltan didrocks timp here the quick fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-navbar/+merge/178221 (timp can you maybe review it?)
<timp> gusch: looks good, approving
<didrocks> great! please ping us when the 2 are merged
<timp> didrocks: 2? what's the second
<timp> ?
<didrocks> the filemanager one?
<timp> didrocks: that was already merged, elopio referred to that MR so we can see how to use the uitk emulators in apps
<didrocks> ah, great :)
<didrocks> sil2100: so once the gallery-app is merged, can you please rekick the stack?
<didrocks> if it publishes, then we can publish sdk + gallery
<tsdgeos> ricmm: you there?
<gusch> didrocks sil2100 gallery is merged
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Ice Cream Sandwich Day! :-D
<ogra_>  yay
<ogra_> right on the spot for this weather :)
<didrocks> gusch: thanks! sil2100 still around?
<didrocks> ok, seems not, let me rerun it
<didrocks> (done)
<slangasek> rsalveti: so I'm trying to figure out whether the NM delta can't really be limited to the policykit policy after all; but with my dpkg-diverted && hacked-up policy, chewie isn't working, and I'm also not seeing any traffic with dbus-monitor --system.  Do you have any hints how to debug this - at least to the point that I can actually see the dbus traffic?
<gusch> elopio: I'm trying to use the SDK autopilot emulators in gallery - but need some help, can you?
<timp> gusch: 10:07:36 < elopio> timp, gusch: I'm sleeping now :) But I'll be up in ~6 hours in case you need a hand.
<gusch> timp: ah - ok - thx
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu SDK: qmlscene shows a blank image - Ubuntu 12.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/327778
<gusch> timp: do you know how the MainView of the toolkit emulators is created? I only get a NoneType ... :(
<gusch> timp: or do you know anyone who knows about how to use it (filemanager does not hep me :( )
<ogra_> YAY !
<ogra_> my first kernel patch since 2.0 times and it works :)
<ogra_> asac, todays image build failed with a weird python-minimal errors ... i suspect the buildd is borked
<cjwatson> yes, it's the usual panda damage (#ubuntu-release)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> re-running, lets see
<ogra_> if it fails again i'll ask for a reboot
<dholbach> did any of the port maintainers (or other people who use a non-official) succeed flashing their devices with  lp:~sergiusens/phablet-tools/flash_change ?
<diwic> sforshee, mfisch, hi, so I think PulseAudio needs to talk to powerd to make sure the system does not go into S3 while playing back audio. Do you have pointers to how to accomplish this?
<Laney> mardy: please merge lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/new-icon-paths
<Laney> that or make those files not hardcode the directory
<sforshee> diwic: I can help you out, but I'm not sure I agree that any audio playback should block suspend
<diwic> sforshee, well, if you play back audio, you need to wake the CPU up every now and then to read more data and feed it into the DMA buffer?
<diwic> sforshee, if the system suspends, audio playback will stop
<sforshee> diwic: I would expect this to be a higher-level policy decision that we're playing some class of audio that needs to continue, even if it's to the detriment of battery life
<diwic> sforshee, PulseAudio could check what type/class of audio is being played back and only request a wake lock on certain types of audio
<sforshee> diwic: so long as PA has that sort of information I guess that's fine
<diwic> sforshee, it seems like PA is the one that has the most information about what it is playing back at least
<diwic> sforshee, since streams can carry classifications
<mardy> Laney: oops, done
<sforshee> diwic: so it can tell the difference between e.g. background mp3 playback and sound effects from some app?
<diwic> sforshee, yes, at least if the app is well-behaving
<mardy> Laney: did you debug that QNetworkAccessManager issue?
<diwic> sforshee, and tags its streams accordingly
<Laney> mardy: no, but I do have that plugin
<sforshee> diwic: I don't want our power management predicated on apps behaving appropriately
<Laney> mardy: looks like I might not need it if the design gets simplified
<diwic> sforshee, do you have a better suggestion?
<rah> this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting says that the ubuntu filesystem is kept within a container
<rah> is that still the case?
<sforshee> diwic: I would expect whatever implements our media API for apps to make these decisions. Will apps actually talk to PA directly?
<dholbach> I'm trying to reply to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44197859&postcount=5 - is there any reason calls, sms and 3g should not work on a galaxy nexus (using verizon)?
<sforshee> diwic: My expectation would be that apps would have some kind of play_background_audio() API, and part of the implementation of that API would be to request the active state
<pmcgowan> dholbach, verizon uses cdma which we do not yet support, if this is in reference to touch images
<dholbach> pmcgowan, gotcha
<diwic> sforshee, hmm. Do all apps use the SDK? What about "regular" ubuntu software, will they not run on the phone?
<diwic> sforshee, I mean, if all apps use the SDK we could pull in some policy layer between the app and PA, but that just makes life harder for applications not using the SDK.
<jounih> I'd imagine games and apps that do their own UI components from scratch wouldn't necessarily use the SDK
<sforshee> diwic: I really don't know. That's probably a question for tvoss_
<diwic> sforshee, well, from the discussions with tvoss_ he said it was okay to do it in PulseAudio
<diwic> sforshee, but if you like we could set up some meeting about it if you have concerns about that
<sforshee> diwic: I've got to run, but the documentation for powerd's dbus api is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd
<sforshee> diwic: you want requestSysState and clearSysState
<diwic> sforshee, thanks
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I have a mako stuck at the boot screen
<pmcgowan> ogra_, adb sees the device but I cannot shell in, anything to check?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, nm it just booted, hmmm
<rah> what is the "container" that ubuntu touch runs in?
<popey> lxc
<pmcgowan> rah, android components are int he container
<pmcgowan> in the latest images
<rah> pmcgowan: so the arrangement has changed recently?
<pmcgowan> rah, around 1 month ago, the so called flip
<rah> I see
<rah> it looks like just control groups and whatnot
<pmcgowan> the previous images had ubuntu in a chroot
<rah> I see
<rah> so nothing virtual
<pmcgowan> no
<rah> good :-)
<dholbach> sent another call for help with updating ports and testing the new phablet-flash to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44206124#post44206124 (just in case anyone here is interested in helping out as well)
<ogra_> rah, we boot natively into the ubuntu touch rootfs and fire up androids hardware layer in an lxc container to initialize the hardware ...
<rah> ogra_: I see
<rah> ogra_: why? :-)
<rah> I mean, why use a container?
<ogra_> would you prefer the old model of using a chroot for ubuntu ?
<rah> why is the choice container or chroot?
<ogra_> (running on top of a minimal android)
<rah> why not just: execute?
<ogra_> because the two systems function totally different
<rah> for example?
<timp> gusch: sorry, I don't know. I know that elopio created them
<ogra_> ubuntu uses udev for managing device nodes (and has a certain standardized linux naming scheme apps rely on) ... android uses ueventd
<rah> I see
<ali1234> dholbach: why are you still posting the in progress guide? it's not materially different to the old guide in what it tells you to do, and does not work!
<ogra_> you cant really use the same /dev for both at the same time without introducing massive issues you would have to hack around
<rah> lxc can change mount points?
<ogra_> lxc operates like a vm ... even though it isnt one
<rah> interesting
<rah> do the android components need modification to work with this setup?
<ogra_> well, depends what you define as modified
<ogra_> we rip out 90% of the android tree anyway since we only use the hardware abstraction layer
<ogra_> but yeah, there are some minor additional adjustments
<rah> I see
<ogra_> i.e. we keep just enough android to make the binary drivers usable :)
<davmor2> ogra_: whats with the touch images?   have they just not run enough all the 2.1 images are red on install and boot?
<ogra_> davmor2, patience :)
<ogra_> seems they just havent started yet
<davmor2> ogra_: so just not run long enough then?
 * popey has just flashed 20130802.1 here
<ogra_> davmor2, the dashboard works asynchronous ... it only updates every n munites
<davmor2> popey: I was about to do the same so checked the smoke test first and the see of red didn't fill me full of hope :)
<davmor2> ogra_: ah fair enough
<ogra_> davmor2, hmm, though looking at the logs it seems like it actually failed to install, seems the tests changed
<ogra_> gema, ^^^
<popey> gallery app looks broken if launched from the camera app
<popey> but works if launched on its own
<ogra_> gema, apparently the new "install-and-boot" test failed for all 0802.1 images
<gusch> popey: works for me
<popey> gusch: on 20130802.1?
<gusch> popey: 20130801 ...
<ogra_> 02.1 is only 20min old :)
<popey> I'm fast ☻
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> it works after gallery has been launched at least once
<popey> but if you flash, open camera, press button in bottom right to launch gallery, it fails
<popey> now, is that a camera-app bug or a gallery-app bug? ☻
<davmor2> popey: write it as a camera app bug and add gallery to the bug
<popey> yeah
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1207720
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207720 in gallery-app "gallery wont start after clean flash, from camera app" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: open clock, set city to wolverhapmton, what time does it display?
<popey> 1830
<popey> (the year)
<popey> (kidding)
<davmor2> popey: for me utc is saying 12:01 wolves is saying 04:01
<popey> davmor2: 13:01
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-08-02-130142.png
<davmor2> not quite sure what  happened there :)
<davmor2> popey: ta I'll add it again and see what happens
<popey> i added then tapped on it
<davmor2> and now it's right :)
<popey> magic
<davmor2> popey: must of just been a minor glitch
<popey> fat finger syndrome
<davmor2> popey: possibly except that under wolverhampton there are 5 listings all of which are wolverhapton in the uk
<davmor2> popey: I might of clicked before it had refreshed fully and got some random timezone
<davmor2> popey: if I open camera and click on gallery I get the gallery but it takes a couple of attempts at opening
<davmor2> popey: flashes grey, closes back to camera, then opens properly
<ogra_> linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libmaliinstr.so' not found
<ogra_> GRMPF ...
<xnox> HM?!
<xnox> why would we need maliit on android side? or is this inside ubuntu?
<popey> davmor2: i tried 3 times before it would launch
<davmor2> popey: is that from a --pending or a --pending --wipe?
<popey> its --pending, but it's a clean device
<davmor2> popey: okay once we find out what is happening with the m-i-l I'll try a --wipe and see if that replicates it.
<ogra_> xnox, android side ... on a galaxy S2
<ogra_> cjwatson, heh, i liked "mantra" :) ... thanks for reminding me of the WI ... (/me closes, long done)
<ogra_> xnox, seems the camera-app triggers something that wants to use this lib (and indeed falls over with white screen)
<gema> ogra_: that means the image doesn't install
<ogra_> gema, well, it surely does for popey and me
<gema> ogra_: install-and-boot is our test for flashing and doing something small
<gema> ogra_: looking
<popey> i just did "phablet-flash --pending"
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<popey> Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20130802.1)
<gema> ogra_: maguro is broken
<gema> ogra_: the phone itself
<gema> ogra_: int he lab
<ogra_> gema, yeah
<gema> ogra_: I need paul and rfowler to look into that later today
<gema> ogra_: and I don't know about grouper
<gema> ogra_: but we enabled this test yesterday, so give us a couple of days to go through the hooks to make it work
<ogra_> gema, install-and-boot seems to have failed for grouper and manta too though
<gema> ogra_: yep, I see that
<ogra_> k
<gema> ogra_: plars will fix that
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt want to be pushy, just report it :)
<dholbach> ali1234, how is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress?action=diff&rev2=13&rev1=1 "not materially different"?
<ali1234> dholbach: the instructions for checkout and building a port are identical. those notes only apply *after* you have done that
<ali1234> and also they are device specific anyway
<dholbach> ali1234, well, there are always going to be device-specific parts - thanks in any case for bringing it up on the mailing list
<ali1234> i'm currently trying to build vanilla cyanogenmod to see if it also builds a bloated 8MB kernel
<ali1234> but it keeps failing on some proprietary app :(
<ogra_> ali1234, woah, 8M ?
<ali1234> yeah i know
<ali1234> this didn't happen with the unflipped image, when it still worked
<ali1234> boot is only 7MB and the ramdisk is another 2MB
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i havent seen a kernel above 5M yet
<ali1234> so somehow i need to trim 3MB from the kernel
<ogra_> in android
<ogra_> you could repack the ramdisk and remove adbd and libcrypto.so
<ali1234> that won't help given that the kernel alone is bigger than boot
<ogra_> ah, your boot partition is 8M ? yeah, then it wouldnt
<ogra_> i wonder why it got bigger for you though ... its not like we touch kernel configs of ports in any way
<ali1234> well for one thing samsung uses a non standard boot.img format
<ogra_> (and the configs for the supported devices  comes from packaged kernels)
<ali1234> they are probably using lzma or something, to fit their massive kernel in it
<ogra_> yeah, i know ... thats what my last mail to the ML was about
<ogra_> for the galaxy S2 though
<ali1234> anyway, if i can see how vanilla CM does it, i will know what the problem is
<ogra_> they do, but that hasnt changed since before the flip
<ali1234> if i can get it to build that is
<ali1234> er... but it has changed
<ogra_> it can only be a change on the CM side
<ali1234> the unflipped images also no longer work for me
<ogra_> as i said, we dont touch kernel configs ... the porter has to do that himself
<ali1234> in the flipped image it uses mkbootimg, that's where it fails
<ogra_> but since your kernel gets most likely pulled from CM i would blame them
<ogra_> mkbootimg doeesnt have anything to do with the kernel config though
<ali1234> the last time i successfully built an ubuntu touch image, it had a boot.img without the "Android!" magic, ie it's a none standard samsung one
<ogra_> it is called after your kernel was built
<ali1234> exactly
<ali1234> the last time i successfully built ubuntu-touch, it didn't use mkbootimg
<ali1234> it used whatever tool samsung uses
<ali1234> but since i no longer have the source of that version, i can't compare
<ali1234> hence trying to build CM
<ali1234> it may be as simple as hacking the script to use a different version of mkbootimg, one that uses different compression
<ali1234> like maybe they disabled compression on the kernel build and put it into mkbootimg?
<ali1234> /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/cm/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libwebcore_intermediates/Source/WebCore/bindings/V8SVGRectElement.cpp:373:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<ali1234> fun
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> gallety app looks really bad on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/3316/gallery-app-autopilot/  (mako on 0802.1)
<ali1234> is "make out/target/product/galaxysmtd/kernel" a valid thing to do?
<ali1234> no
<ogra_> go into the kernel subdir and call make Image
<ogra_> *make zImage
<ogra_> (my Z key is wonky)
<ali1234> that won't tell me what i need to know
<ali1234> well, i suppose it might
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i thought you wanted to get a kernel binary quickly
<ali1234> supposing i do that and the kernel comes out at 5MB, what then?
<ali1234> no, i want to know how cyanogenmod fits an 8MB kernel into a 5MB boot.img :P
<ogra_> oh, you should copy the right defconfig file to .config in that dir
<ogra_> before building :)
<ali1234> and where do i find the right one?
<ogra_> in the kernel subdir it should be in arch/arm/configs/
<ogra_> usually named after your device
<ali1234> yeah with about 5 million others
<ogra_> (i,e, i have a cyanogenmod_i9100_defconfig for the galaxy S2 in use)
<ali1234> ah yeah
<ogra_> knowing the SGS2 is an i9100 makes it easy :)
<ali1234> of course there is no guarantee that's the one it actually uses
<ogra_> there surely is an xml or .mk file where it is defined what brunch uses
<ali1234> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="source/usr/galaxysmtd_initramfs.list"
<ali1234> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y
<ogra_> (i never needed it so i never searched)
<ali1234> maybe that's why it's so big?
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> that would be referring to ramdisk.img only
<ogra_> look at the kernel comprerssion instead
<ogra_> my SGS2 indeed uses lzma here
<ogra_> not sure what you have
<ali1234> CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y
<ogra_> yeah, the same
<ali1234> if i do make zImage i also need to export ARCH and CROSS_COMPILE and so on...
<ogra_> i'd check the if CM has made any config changes between 10.1 and 10.2 ... look for something that was modular before and isnt anymore
<ali1234> i'm not using 10.2
<ogra_> -the
<ogra_> you are using phablet-saycy, no ?
<ogra_> *saucy
<ali1234> yes
<ogra_> iirc rsalveti based that on 10.2
<ali1234> but saucy doesn't contain repos for galaxysmtd
<ogra_> ah. you mean your added stuff points to 10.1 ?
<ali1234> yeah, i think so
<ali1234> only the parts i changed though
<ali1234> breakfast adds 5 repos, 3 of which i changed to my own
<ali1234> i rebased my kernel tree on cm-10.1 latest
<ali1234> i think i will revert back to exactly what i had last time it worked
<ogra_> well, we stopped building unflipped userspace a while ago
<ali1234> yes, i mean just revert the kernel source
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<ali1234> trying now
<ali1234> do i need to do anything to get a clean build?
<ali1234> make  -C kernel/samsung/aries O=/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=" /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-" zImage
<ali1234> is what it actually does
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch OS | http://askubuntu.com/q/327832
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: hey, what’s the issue with the font size in QtWebKit?
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti reading backlog
<ali1234> nope. identical kernel source, still doesn't work
<rsalveti> slangasek: cyphermox spent quite a few days trying to just disable the policy part of it, and in the end he was still unable to make the indicator to create the connection, that's when he gave up
<rsalveti> slangasek: so unfortunately I don't know much more about that specifically, and cyphermox will be back on monday
<sergiusens> xnox: maliit != mali
<ogra_> ali1234, btw, since your device seems to use the same shitty bootimg design my SGS2 has, you might need the patch i posted to the ML today
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, lol, i didnt even notice that :)
<slangasek> rsalveti: ack, understood.  fwiw I got my dbus-monitor issue sorted, apparently there's a wiki page for that (thanks, robert_ancell :) - so the method is being called and NM is seemingly ignoring the request, still working on understanding why this is
<Saviq> mhall119, not yet
<slangasek> rsalveti: I'd rather do this than add a separate binary package now that we'll have to futz with later, but I'll timebox it so if I don't get it done by Monday we fall back to the really-quick-and-extra-dirty option :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: libmaliinstr.so seems to be a blob
<Stskeeps> it's a instrumentation extension, can be ignored, not fatal from what i know?
<rsalveti> ogra_: phablet-flash is based on 10.1.2 :-) 10.2 is based on AOSP 4.3
<rsalveti> Stskeeps: cool, ogra_ ^
<rsalveti> slangasek: exactly, that's what we requested cyphermox to do as well, but he had to give up after 2,3 days
<rsalveti> and he's back on monday as well, so make sure you sync with him before pushing the quick and dirty one :-)
<slangasek> rsalveti: so if cyphermox wasn't able to crack it, I won't feel bad if I also fail - but I'll try all the same. :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> Stskeeps, well, thats the error logcat shows if i try to start the camera app or ant media playback
<ogra_> *any
<Stskeeps> hmm
<Stskeeps> it's not my belief it's anything but a warning, perhaps caused by dlopen
<rsalveti> ogra_: just that error?
<ogra_> so i assume the SGS2 might actually make use of it
<ogra_> rsalveti, one sec, need to boot
<ogra_> hmm, odd, now it doesnt boot
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940127/
 * rsalveti hugs sforshee, my device was off but still with a bit of battery
<rsalveti> could boot and charge :-)
<ogra_> oh, powerd got critical shutdown ?
<ogra_> nice
<rsalveti> landed last week afaik
<rah> is ubuntu touch usable?
<ogra_> we need to get rid of the charget stuff ...
<ogra_> *charger
<rsalveti> ogra_: so that's just the linker complaining about the missing library
<ogra_> it annoys me massively
<rsalveti> that doesn't necessarily cause any issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: try stopping the shell and starting just the camera app
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, k then its something else
<ogra_> might be device access issues still
<rsalveti> ogra_: or the camera test app from libhybris
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> though max said he had camera and media playback working in unflipped
<rsalveti> if you see maguro, it'll always complain about missing libraries
<ogra_> (he funnily also has gprs working just fine ... but no calls/SMS)
<ogra_> rah, there are people using it on a daily basis as their main phone
<ogra_> rah, i wouldnt give it to my Mom yet
<rah> ogra_: cool thanks
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: I suppose the patch supporting the grid unit definition/pixel ratio has not been ported to Qt5.1
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: since it won't be necessary thanks to qtubuntu feeding the right information to the whole of Qt
<Kaleo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1207270
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207270 in webbrowser-app "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1" [High,In progress]
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: really, qtubuntu has been fixed in this regard? hurray!
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: no it has not :)
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: but it will be done next week
<oSoMoN> then hurray all the same!
<dholbach> sergiusens, did you get much feedback on your branch? some success stories? :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: not really
<dholbach> all right, I'll mail the port maintainers again - will this require a flipped port already?
<sergiusens> dholbach: no, it would work with anything
<dholbach> gotcha
<sergiusens> dholbach: as long as you specify the 2 zips
<ogra_> rsalveti, so i think there is something else http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940176/
<rsalveti> ogra_: not sure if those are fatal
<rsalveti> ogra_: I believe they will happen even if you start with maguro
<rsalveti> or mako
<mhall119> Saviq: not yet what?
<ogra_> hmm k
<ogra_> so how do i debug that :/
<Saviq> mhall119, not yet tests for HUD
<Saviq> mhall119, well, there are some, but testing unity8 itself, not integration
<mhall119> ah, ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: what is the ui behavior?
<mhall119> is that something we can write tests for?
<ogra_> white screen
<rsalveti> let me check the hybris test here
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra_> for camera as well as movie playback
<rsalveti> so the camera app is not even started somehow
<ogra_> right
<ricmm> tsdgeos: whats up
<tsdgeos> ricmm: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/platform-api/mirftbfs
<rsalveti> ogra_: I know sergiusens had some camera hal tests already
<rsalveti> sergiusens: is that public somehow?
<ricmm> tsdgeos: ah shit, so thats why get_native(surface) was failing
<ricmm> tsdgeos: lemme test real quick and ill happrove
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I have it in a branch, but I broke them yesterday
<tsdgeos> ricmm: tbh i have not tested it because i have no clue when taht gets called
<rsalveti> ogra_: I can run test_camera here, but it seems I'm not getting anything in the screen (but can take pictures and such)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: haha, ok :-)
<ricmm> tsdgeos: it gets called on creation of a surface
<ricmm> the native type is requested
<sergiusens> rsalveti: my tests were headless, so if screen integration is what you were looking for, that's how I broke the tests yesterday, being a GL noob
<ricmm> sergiusens: noob
<sergiusens> ricmm: yup, and proud :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: try running test_camera
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll have to do some weekend reading or see if I can get some help from gusch later today/monday
<rsalveti> sergiusens: got it, but guess for now just testing if the hal itself is working should be good (for what ogra needs)
<ogra_> should it do anything ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: cool
<rsalveti> ogra_: press the power button, should take a picture
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940205/
<ogra_> mine sits at line 2
<ogra_> forever
<rsalveti> ogra_: even as root?
<ogra_> yeh
<ogra_> *yeah
<gusch> sergiusens: today?!? not very likely ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_: if so, I'd guess it's hanging when trying to connect with the camera service
<sergiusens> gusch: I know, hence the /Monday which means next week
<rsalveti> ogra_: strace?
<sergiusens> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti,  of the test ?
<ogra_> one sec
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah
<ogra_> sigh
<sergiusens> logcat is very verbose with the camera
<ogra_> why the heck dont we ship strace by default
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, both strace and logcat please :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed
<rsalveti> it was just like wget
<rsalveti> command not found
<ogra_> do we have a logcat package ?
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> but we have it now because of click packages
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops, just use the android binary
<ogra_> oh, i thought logcat in the seeds, heh
<ogra_> my brain is borked today ... 32C and rising here
<slangasek> rsalveti: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/nm-divert/+merge/178308 :)
<rsalveti> haha, can imagine that's not that common for you
<rsalveti> slangasek: sure, lemmecheck
<slangasek> rsalveti: successfully tested on mako w/ stock NM
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940226/
<ogra_> rsalveti, logcat doesnt move at all when i run the test
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm, running logcat as root as well?
<ali1234> right. the only difference between CM kernel and ubuntu touch kernel is the addition of the various required config options. these grow the kernel by 3M
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> weird
<rsalveti> let me read the strace log
<ogra_> i think i dont get through at all
<sil2100> jamesh: are you still around?
<rsalveti> ogra_: do you have the media service running in the android container?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep media
<ogra_>  1802 ?        Sl     0:00 /system/bin/mediaserver
<ogra_> i moved the sensorservice from late_start to main though ...
<slangasek> rsalveti: if you're happy with that patch, I'd love it to be uploaded today so we can scratch NM off the list :)
<ogra_> but even without it moved it didnt work, so i dont think thats related
<rsalveti> slangasek: yup, just doing a clean flash and will test it
<slangasek> \o/
<rsalveti> ogra_: interesting, comparing with mine (on maguro), the only difference is that it seems I get a reply over binder
<rsalveti> and yours get stuck in there
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats waht i meant with "i dont get through"
<rsalveti> that's the annoying part of not using just the hal, and also depending on a service
<ogra_> i blame tvoss
<rsalveti> the video playback must be hanging in a similar situation
<rsalveti> as that also depends on the mediaservice
<gusch> elopio timp can one of you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ui-autopilot-fix-toolbar-open/+merge/178311
<ogra_> well, i have no sound
<ogra_> so i'd blame video playback not working on that fact
<rsalveti> yeah, sound would also go via binder
<rsalveti> so it seems indeed an issue when trying to talk, over binder, with the media service
<rsalveti> and why would that only happen with your port
<ogra_> well, and why would the rest of the system work just fine
<ogra_> doesnt ubuntuappmanager talk over binder too ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: try killing the mediaservice
<rsalveti> that would get it restarted
<ogra_> so the commmunication is generally possible
<rsalveti> and then watch for logcat
<rsalveti> indeed
<janimo> ogra_, is there no manifest of the inlcuded packages and their versions for preinstalled saucy images?
<ogra_> huh ? there should be
 * ogra_ checks
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130802.1/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.manifest
<ogra_> janimo, ^^^
<ali1234> hmm... nope again
<ali1234> identical, and i do mean 100% identical kernel source produces a 6MB kernel under one build system, and a 8MB kernel under another
<Tassadar_> ali1234: is that only zImage, or the whole boot.img?
<ali1234> both
<janimo> ogra_, thanks my bad. I just eyeballed the page without using Ctrl-F :)
<ali1234> boot.img is exactly the same file as "kernel" on galaxysmtd
<janimo> manifest just hid well among manta, maguro and mako
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940282/ looks all fine
<Tassadar_> ah, samsung devices, no idea how are they doing it)
<ogra_> Tassadar_, in an awful way
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed, still fails after restarting the service?
<ogra_> Tassadar_, its a three stage bootloader
<ogra_> rsalveti, yup
<ogra_> Tassadar_, with scripts in the middle somewhere
 * Tassadar_ goes back to his nexii with 'nope!'
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> ogra_: argh, then guess we'd need more debugging enabled in the media service itself, to see if android is indeed getting the binder requests
<rsalveti> what a pain
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, its not a high prio
<ogra_> i have put enough work time into it
<rsalveti> it should all be easier later on once we switch to be only hal based
<rsalveti> as that would just be loading the library and doing stuff
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> the purpose of finding out to whats needed to get it to flipped is fulfilled already
<ogra_> and it made me write a kernel patch ...
<ogra_> the first one in ten years ... and it worked on first shot ... i'm so proud :D
<rsalveti> :D
<jodh> rsalveti: FYI, the upstart-local-bridge (the ubuntu side of the property watcher) is now in lp:upstart if you want to pull that and try it out locally.
<jGleitz> Hey guys!
<jGleitz> Maybe this is very obvious, but I was unable to find documentation about this anyway:
<jGleitz> The Ubuntu SDK is said to have the u1db-feature integrated. If I get it right, this is a nice way for apps to store their data and have it available across different devices.
<jGleitz> But: How do I use it?
<rsalveti> jodh: awesome, will try it today still
<rsalveti> looking forward for that :-)
<ogra_> oh, i would have expected a slightly more intuitive name
<popey> jGleitz: kalikiana is your man
 * ogra_ noted you talked about upstart-local-bridge in the foundations meeting ... i wouldnt have gotten the connection to android from that name
<jGleitz>  @popey: Thanks! Shat I message him directly via IRC?
<jGleitz> *Shall
 * dholbach hugs janimo
<jodh> rsalveti: note there is no sample .conf file (as we can't know what the path will be), but something like this should work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940308/
<jodh> rsalveti: we should prolly change that path to /dev/socket/upstart-local-bridge in that .conf and also in the android watcher code of course.
<ogra_> jodh, oh, we use the android event elsewhere ... do you plan to keep it ?
 * ogra_ will need to update the container stuff then
<dholbach> janimo, thanks a bunch for your experience report
<jodh> ogra_: it was just a suggestion. Maybe "android-init"?
<rsalveti> jodh: awesome, indeed
<ogra_> jodh, well, i can rename mine to android-container as well :)
<jodh> rsalveti: adding --debug to the command-line could be useful initially too.
<rsalveti> jodh: ok
<ogra_> janimo, the SF hacks wont be needed anymore once we are on Mir ...
<ali1234> this makes no sense
<ali1234> the only thing that can be different is the compiler
<ogra_> ali1234, well, it is samsung
<ali1234> make  -C kernel/samsung/aries O=/home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/cm/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=" /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/cm/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-" zImage
<ali1234> this command produces a 8MB kernel in phablet and a 5MB kernel with cyanogenmod
<ali1234> kernel/samsung/aries is identical in both cases
<ali1234> the only other difference is the compiler used
<ali1234> i am now going to test it externally to the repo, just to prove there's no other differences
<ogra_> well, its weird
<mfisch> Laney: would you have any use for having libglib2.0-bin installed by default ( to get gsettings for example)?
 * janimo hugs dholback back
<janimo> ogra_, I am looking forward to Mir landing
<nexwave-mat1> morning guys
<nexwave-mat1> I managed to build for my device on the phablet-saucy branch this morning. Now I'm wondering what the next step to getting the flipped container to boot is?
<Chocanto> popey: Hey ! How are you ? :) Since libpoppler is available in saucy-proposed, the poppler-qml-plugin can be compile and packaged without any problems. Then, can we add this package to the coreapps PPA and make autolanding tests for it ? :)
<nexwave-mat1> I can ADB straight into ubuntu but have no logcat command...
<ali1234> android_prebuilt.git is the one with the compilers, right?
<nexwave-mat1> ali1234, yes
<popey> Chocanto: yes. fginther is the man you need for that
<Chocanto> popey: OK thank you :)
<Chocanto> fginther: ping ?
<fginther> Chocanto, hello
<salem_> sergiusens, ping
<sergiusens> salem_: slow pong...
<Chocanto> fginther: Hello :) I would like to add a package for core apps
<salem_> sergiusens, hey, do you know what is going on with this MR?  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/telepathy-ofono-ci/5/console
<sergiusens> salem_: give me a minute and I'll check
<salem_> sergiusens, ok, thanks
<fginther> Chocanto, libpoppler I see
<fginther> or poppler-qml-plugin
<Chocanto> fginther: the qml plugin :)
<sergiusens> fginther: seems the telepathy-ofono project is broken
<sergiusens> salem_: ^^
<fginther> Chocanto, I can start the process of adding it. Will ping you when it's ready
<fginther> sergiusens, how so?
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, thank you
<sergiusens> fginther: no downstream projects
<sergiusens> fginther: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/telepathy-ofono-ci/
<popey> thanks fginther
<sergiusens> fginther: just gone...
<salem_> sergiusens, broken? how?
<sergiusens> salem_: it's not configured to build anything
<salem_> sergiusens, ah, you mean the jenkins project:
<salem_> ?
<mfisch> ogra_: ping
<sergiusens> salem_: yeah, sorry
<ogra_> mfisch, hey
<mfisch> ogra_: surfaceflinger is segfaulting, is there any suggestions to debug?
<salem_> sergiusens, who can fix it?
<ogra_> mfisch, hmm not really beyond logcat output, syslog, dmesg
<mfisch> ogra_: I'm guessing this is the main issue: "F/SurfaceFlinger( 3388): couldn't create EGLContext"
<mfisch> it tried a bunch of stuff before that to create one and then gave up
<ogra_> no, thats normal
<mfisch> ogra_: i thought "F/" was fatal?
<fginther> sergiusens, it's jut not configured correctly. I'm guessing it got moved
<sergiusens> salem_: I pinged fginther, probably an update of configs that broke it
<ogra_> adb shell /system/bin/logcat -D | pastebinit
<salem_> sergiusens, ok, thanks!
<sergiusens> fginther: oh, I was guessing a push during a build
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, just wanted to say thanks for the help yesterday. I got everything building and am now ready to continue. You free to help some more?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, not today, i'm rather busy, but i can surely answer one or the other occasional question
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, lol well my next question is after I have a booting build whats the next step?
<ogra_> install the zip and see how it behaves
<fginther> Chocanto, what is the correct launchpad branch for poppler-qml-plugin?
<Chocanto> fginther:  lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app/poppler-qml-plugin
<ogra_> you will either end up with a boot loop or it will stop in initrd and give you an adb shell ... or it will boot into the rootfs
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, I did. It boots and I can adb into ubuntu but it seams to be a very stripped down version
<nexwave-mat1> not logcat and no /var/log/ directory
<fginther> Chocanto, thanks
<ogra_> so you see root@ubuntu-phablet ?
<ogra_> or do you see root@android ?
<ogra_> logcat isnt in $PATH ... you need to call it directly as /system/bin7logcat
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, thats the initrd, it didnt boot
<rsalveti> slangasek: happroved your nm lxc-android-config change, mind merging and pushing that?
<rsalveti> slangasek: will also remove nm from our ppa
<rsalveti> seems it worked as expected :D
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, it did not find your rootfs
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, ok...
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, that happens if your partition name is not in the list
<ogra_> i have to add it to the script
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, what do you need from me?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, find /dev -name *by-name*
<ogra_> lets see if thats right
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, can I make any mod right now to get ot to work?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, yes, but we need the find the names
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, where do I search?
<ogra_> ls /dev/disk/by-name and ls /dev/disk/by-partlabel
<ogra_> that shoulkd suffice
<slangasek> rsalveti: \o/
<rsalveti> slangasek: once you push that, let's also spin a new image
 * rsalveti removing nm from the ppa
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, I just resotred CM on my phone, can I give you the fstab file instead?
<ali1234> ok the prebuilt repos are identical in CM and UT
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, no, that doesnt help
<ali1234> so identical kernel source and identical compiler produces different results
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, we need the device names as udev in ubuntu sees them
<nexwave-mat1> ok gimme a min ill reflash
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, i'm just finally updating meta for the unity8 drop ...
<fginther> Chocanto, poppler-qml-plugin doesn't build yet, the dependency needs to be promoted from proposed
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'll better wait then :)
<rsalveti> slangasek: removed nm from the ppa, so after pushing the change (and getting it published), sync with ogra_ to spin a new image :-)
<rsalveti> so we can test that properly before eod
<fginther> Chocanto, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-docviewer-app-poppler-qml-plugin-saucy-amd64-ci/1/console
<Chocanto> fginther: Jenkin don't have the proposed repo ?
<slangasek> rsalveti: lxc-android-config uploaded
<ogra_> yay
<fginther> sergiusens, I pushed a fix for telepathy-ofono
<fginther> Chocanto, no, we don't use proposed
<fginther> sergiusens, Chocanto gotta go. I'll be online after a few hours
<Chocanto> fginther: Ok, we can wait, it will build when libpoppler will be promoted
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<ali1234> comparing System.map. guess what the first different offset is...
<ali1234> the only difference between these kernels is that the one built by ubuntu has a huge initramfs compiled in to it
<cjwatson> That could still take a little while - poppler is in the middle of a transition
<ogra_> ali1234, *into* it ?
<cjwatson> Though it does look like it's almost there
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> c002d4c8 T __initramfs_start
<ali1234> c06ad4c8 T __initramfs_size
<ali1234> those symbols are consecutive in System.map and the latter is the first one that differs between the two kernels
<ali1234> i suppose this is how samsung boot.img differs. instead of the Android! header it's just a raw zImage with compiled in initramfs
<ali1234> then ubuntu tries to make that into a boot.img, appending yet another ramdisk
<ogra_> you said kernel
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, # ls dev/disk/by-
<nexwave-mat1> by-id/    by-path/  by-uuid/
<ali1234> yes, kernel, as in zImage
<nexwave-mat1> its all I got
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, very bad
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, >.<
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, i fear you have to wait until i fixed bug 1199084 (and indeed that will only work if you have a fully modifyable kernel cmdline
<nexwave-mat1> ogra_, http://pastebin.com/iQU8Ph9e
<ubot5> bug 1199084 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "mount support via cmdline parameters: systempart= datapart=" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199084
<ogra_> yeah thats doesnt help
<rsalveti> diwic: you did remove alsa load/store in your image, right?
<rsalveti> diwic: I wonder if that's causing issues with maguro with the default image
<rsalveti> the device is crashing while initializing the sound, after a second reboot
<nexwave-mat1>  ogra_, so nothing we can do at the moment?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, you can hack up the touch script inside the initrd and see how much further you get with that
<diwic> rsalveti, I believe you removed it for me
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, but not having properly labelled partitions will cause other issues later too
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, was thinking of pushing that to the default image
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<rsalveti> will do some more testing here, but will probably push that by default as well
<ogra_> i tried it a week ago or so, didnt cause any harm on grouper and maguro
<rsalveti> yeah, cool
<diwic> rsalveti, sounds good to me too
<rsalveti> diwic: ok, cool
<janimo> ogra_, my graphics devnode addition was needed even after the device specific .rc
<janimo> if it's a known issue on OMAP/SGX it may be the case for other devices too
<diwic> rsalveti, for the Audio HAL talking to the baseband/modem, look at http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_qcom_audio.git;a=blob_plain;f=alsa_sound/AudioHardwareALSA.cpp;hb=HEAD and search for csd_start_playback / csd_stop_playback
<ogra_> janimo, oh, sorry, please add it back then
<nexwave-mat1>  ogra_, do you know the file location?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, inside the initrd it is scripts/touch
<janimo> ogra_, you can extend the adb shell call to glob ueventd.*.rc to cover all rc, it will add the emulator too
<ogra_> janimo, perfect !
<nexwave-mat1>  ogra_, sorry, where? on the phone, the zip, source?
<ogra_> inside the initrd
<ogra_> you need to unpack, edit and repack it
<janimo> ogra_, done
<nexwave-mat1>  ogra_, in the out directory?
<ogra_> thx !
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm being ushered out of the meeting room here at the sprint, can I leave it to you to track the lxc-android-config publication and respin the image when the time comes?
<ogra_> nexwave-mat1, in your boot.img
<ogra_> slangasek, sure, np
<slangasek> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> bah, cjwatson has beaten me ...
<ogra_> my -meta update is still running ... chromebook is really not the device for that
<ali1234> ogra_: http://imagebin.org/266312 left is ubuntu, right is CM. notice that boot.img == kernel == zImage and the difference in size between ubuntu and CM is roughly the same as the size of ramdisk.img
<cjwatson> Sorry
<rsalveti> diwic: oh, that's ugly
<ogra_> cjwatson, heh, no problem :) i'm happy to have computing power back :)
<rsalveti> why everything related with qcom must be proprietary
<diwic> rsalveti, you think that's ugly? Look at Android 4.3. There, they set up the mixer specially if you're on the T-mobile US network. :-)
<ogra_> ali1234, sorry that crashes here while loading
<ogra_> i get half the pic loaded and then it dies and i end up  with a broken img icon
<ali1234> it's just a png file. reload
<ali1234> anyway the bottom line is that boot.img and zImage are identical files
<rsalveti> diwic: lol, right
<ali1234> and they already contain ramdisk.img
<diwic> rsalveti, I don't think we need to worry about that though.
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah
<ogra_> ali1234, right and thus there should be no initrd inside
<rsalveti> but we still need some sort of abstraction to handle that one
<ali1234> ogra_: why should there be no initrd inside?
<ogra_> it shouldnt be insice the zImage
<ogra_> *inside
<ali1234> that's what i'm saying
<ali1234> it is
<ali1234> it shouldn't be, but it is
<ogra_> yes, and it shouldnt :)
<ogra_> so we agree that we agree :)
<ali1234> then when you mkbootimg you're trying to add another copy
<ogra_> right, i assume your device might need some special code changes to the mkbootimg stuff then
<ali1234> what is android-boot.img actually used for btw?
<ogra_> it is the root of the container
<ali1234> oh?
<ogra_> android doesnt switch its / to the target disk
<ali1234> wait
<ali1234> so why does it need a copy of the kernel in it?
<ogra_> so to boot the container we need to unpack the initrd to get /
<ogra_> it doesnt
<ali1234> ok
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> i'm mixing up things
<ogra_> android-ramdisk.img is what i was referring to
<ali1234> yeah, i don't care about that, that looks fine
<ali1234> android-boot.img is whatever would have been boot.img in cyanogenmod
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we dont need it ... we eed ubuntu-boot.img
<ali1234> except it isn't, because it ends up with the huge ubuntu ramdisk in it instead of the cyanogenmod one
<ali1234> yeah ubutu-boot.img is only in the raring branch
<ali1234> in saucy you need android-boot.img instead, or the build crashes
<ogra_> funny, my saucy build has ubuntu-boot.img
<ali1234> the same error in the same place
<ali1234> the only difference is raring asks for ubuntu-boot.img and saucy asks for android-boot.img
<ogra_> well, the name shouldnt matter as long as the content is ok
<ali1234> what is the content supposed to be?
<ogra_> the kernel and the ubuntu ramdisk ... for "normal" android devices
<ogra_> samsung is different
<ali1234> ok
<ogra_> and that difference needs to be ported to
<ali1234> well that is what it contains for me, except built in the samsung way
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but still the gigantic kernel
<ali1234> no
<ogra_> oh ?
<ali1234> the kernel is only gigantic because it has ramdisk.img as an initramfs
<ogra_> which it should
<ali1234> it should for samsung, yes
<ogra_> well not the kernel
<ogra_> the boot.img  should ...
<ali1234> there is no boot.img
<ogra_> there is android-boot.img
<ogra_> which i meant
<ali1234> so what exactly is different between boot.img and android-boot.img?
<ogra_> nothing, they are the same thing
<ali1234> what?!?!?!?
<ali1234> why does it need both files then?
<ogra_> on all non samsung devices boot.img is what gets installed into your "boot" partition
<ali1234> that is the same on samsung
<ogra_> its not
<ogra_> at least not on my device
<ali1234> well it is on mine
<ogra_> i have a separate kernel partition
<ogra_> and a three stage bootloader
<ali1234> anyway, this is my question
<ali1234> if i don't have android-boot.img, the build dies
<ogra_> in stage2 there is an /init script which switches between normal and recovery initrd
<ali1234> if i don't have boot.img, it tries to build boot.img
<ali1234> why does it need both?
<ogra_> it doesnt
<ali1234> yes it does
<ali1234> this is the point where it dies
<ogra_> it *needs* only one
<ogra_> it builds two apparently
<ali1234> it will only build one of them
<ali1234> if you don't have the other one the build just crashes out
<ogra_> well, in any case you need the one that has the ubuntu initrd inside on your device
<ali1234> so in other words i just need to copy android-boot.img to boot.img
<ogra_> thats the core of flipped images .. that and the lxc container
<ogra_> if that gets installed by your zip, right
<ali1234> it does
<ali1234> android-boot.img is something only required by ubuntu touch
<ogra_> yeah, then you need that
<ali1234> by "required" i mean that if your device specific makefiles dont have a rule that build android-boot.img, the build fails with "no rule to make target..."
<ali1234> that is the only reason it is needed
<ali1234> it is apparently not used for anything
<ogra_> rsalveti, any reason for that ?
<ogra_> ^^^
<ali1234> because it then builds boot.img again anyway
<ogra_> well, as long as the downloaded initrd ends up in there all is fine
<ali1234> i still need to trim about 500kb out of it somehow to fit it in boot
<ali1234> but that's better than 3MB
 * rsalveti reading
<ogra_> did you already drop adbd and libcrypto ?
<ali1234> no, i do not know how
<ogra_> that alone should cut off more than 1M
<ogra_> ali1234, the abootimg package ships scripts for that
<ogra_> abootimg-unpack-initrd /path/to/initrd
<ogra_> abootimg-pack-initrd <- this called in the same dir you called the above will pack it again
<rsalveti> ali1234: android-boot.img is the original android-boot.img
<ogra_> you get a directory tree and can just rm stuff in there
<rsalveti> with flipped, the final boot.img that gets created is the one for ubuntu already
<rsalveti> which contains the ubuntu specific initrd
<ali1234> rsalveti: you mean the original android boot.img
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, but thats confusing
<themikem> Hi all.  I'm trying to build saucy, but I'm running into a "no rule to make target" error for sqlite3.  Any ideas?
<ogra_> rsalveti, if we dont need the android one we should just drop it
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, the default boot.img and ramdisk.img is now the one from ubuntu
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> that's why the android ones are now called android-foobar.img
<ogra_> but why do we buuld them at all ?
<rsalveti> we need at least the android-ramdisk for the container
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats clear
<rsalveti> the android-boot image can be dropped
<ali1234> rsalveti: the trouble is that my android-boot.img is not the original android one
<ali1234> it's the original android kernel + the ubuntu ramdisk.img
<rsalveti> I just didn't do that because I wanted to know the original size of the android boot image
<rsalveti> so you could compare and such
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ understands
<rsalveti> ali1234: it shouldn't be
<ali1234> i know it shouldn't be!!!
<ali1234> but it is!!!
<ali1234> see my screenshot
<rsalveti> give me the output of mka showcommands bacon
<ali1234> this device the boot images are weird
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940639/
<rsalveti>  /media/rsalveti/home/dev/android/build/saucy/out/host/linux-x86/bin/mkbootimg  --kernel /media/rsalveti/home/dev/android/build/saucy/out/target/product/maguro/kernel --ramdisk /media/rsalveti/home/dev/android/build/saucy/out/target/product/maguro/android-ramdisk.img --base 0x80000000  --output /media/rsalveti/home/dev/android/build/saucy/out/target/product/maguro/android-boot.img
<rsalveti> this is how I'm getting mine
<rsalveti> so it's using android-ramdisk to build android-boot.img
<ali1234> this device does not use mkbootimg
<ali1234> it combines the ramdisk and kernel at kernel build time. it puts it in a initramfs
<ogra_> rsalveti, samsung generally doesnt use mkbootimg
<ogra_> (and you cant unpack them with abootimg etc)
<ali1234> so what happens is, i change the samsung makefile to output to android-boot.img instead of boot.img. this works, but includes the ubuntu ramdisk into the kernel
<rsalveti> then it must be some sort of specific makefile from your device, which device is that?
<rsalveti> so I can check the makefiles
<ali1234> galaxysmtd
<ali1234> anyway then it tries to make boot.img using kernel and ramdisk.img, but kernel already has ramdisk.img as a initramfs
<ali1234> so this means the boot.img ends up huge because it has two copies of ramdisk
<ali1234> i mean it's already too big with just one copy of ramdisk, two is right out...
<ali1234> now, if android-boot.img is not used anyway
<ali1234> then all i need to do is shrink down the ramdisk
<ali1234> and then android-boot.img is what i actually want to boot from
<ogra_> right
<ali1234> since it's the device kernel and ubuntu ramdisk
<rsalveti>   running:  mkbootimg --kernel /tmp/targetfiles-VNHHsb/BOOT/kernel --cmdline console=ttyFIQ0,115200 init=/init no_console_suspend --base 0x32000000 --pagesize 4096 --ramdisk /tmp/targetfiles-VNHHsb/BOOT/ramdisk.img --output /tmp/tmpTWPOL0
<rsalveti> that ramdisk.img is indeed the ubuntu one
<ali1234> the easiest way to achieve this is to not patch the samsung makefile to create android-boot.img. then it will create boot.img and everthing should be good
<ali1234> except that then the build will die with "no rule to make android-boot.img"
<rsalveti> ali1234: where is the rule that puts the ramdisk inside the kenrel?
<ali1234> rsalveti: i have no idea
<rsalveti> you don't want to boot from android-boot.img
<ali1234> rsalveti: see http://imagebin.org/266312
<ali1234> in this case i do
<rsalveti> that will only get you android
<ali1234> no, it won't
<ali1234> it will get me the android kernel and ubuntu ramdisk.img
<ali1234> compare the size of android-boot.img on the left and boot.img on the right. then compare the size of ramdisk.img.
<rsalveti> right, in that case zImage is the boot image itself
<ali1234> right, that's what i've been saying this whole time!
<rsalveti> the only way for the ramdisk to be part of that, is from the kernel build scripts
<ali1234> yes!
<rsalveti> which I'm not so sure if that's indeed happening
<ali1234> it is!
<ali1234> both the kernels contain initramfs images approximately the same size as the ramdisks
<ali1234> verified on System.map
<ali1234> you can see a bit of it above the ls output
<ali1234> notice that the two zImage's are in the KERNEL_OBJ dirs and are the same files also
<ali1234> that dir is only written by the kernel build
<ali1234> actually i pasted the full exact "make zImage" command which builds it above
<rsalveti> right, but I'm not seeing how the kernel can contain the ramdisk in there
<rsalveti> unless the kernel has a custom build rule
<ali1234> i don't understand it either!
<rsalveti> the only thing I'm seeing in there is that the android-boot, the kernel, recovery and zImage all have the same size
<ali1234> but there is no other possible explanation
<rsalveti> what could mean is that it couldn't find the recovery when creating those files
<rsalveti> and all it created from was the kernel
<ali1234> look at the lines above where i grepped System.map
<rsalveti> not recovery, but the ramdisk, as the recovery is yet another ramdisk
<ali1234> the cyanogenmod build completed without errors
<ali1234> i doubt your explanation is likely :P
<rsalveti>  /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/acp -fp /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/arch/arm/boot/zImage /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/kernel
<rsalveti> /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/acp /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/kernel /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/android-boot.img
<rsalveti> /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/acp /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/android-boot.img /home/al/Source/ubuntu-touch/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysmtd/recovery.img
<rsalveti> from your logs
<rsalveti> that's why
<ali1234> yes, it simply copies the files
<rsalveti> so the kernel doesn't have the ramdisk in it
<rsalveti> it's all just the kernel itself
<ali1234> it has an initramfs which is almost exactly the same size as ramdisk.img
<davmor2> popey: right I'm going to do a --wipe now and see if I can replicate your camera/gallery issue do you happen to have the bug number handy though?
<rsalveti> ali1234: can you confirm that?
<ogra_> ali1234, do an md5sum on kernel, android-boot.img and recovery.img ... they are just zImage by the above code
<popey> davmor2: one mo
<ali1234> ogra_: correct
<popey> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1207720
<rsalveti> yeah, and it's failing when creating with mkbootimg
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207720 in gallery-app "gallery wont start after clean flash, from camera app" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes, by looking at System.map
<rsalveti> but you both said it shouldn't use mkbootimg
<rsalveti> ali1234: give me the output of that
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<ogra_> well, that tree probably ships a vendor mkbootimg
<mfisch> stgraber: do you have system image update changes for me to try today?
<ogra_> i'm just judging by behavior of my samsung tree
<ali1234> cyanogenmod kernel system map http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940704/
<rsalveti> should be part of samsung_aries-common
<stgraber> mfisch: I just pushed a new lxc-android-config and initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch to the archive, ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd will follow in a few minutes
<stgraber> mfisch: after that, the next build will give you a working /var/log/upstart
<ogra_> stgraber, bah
<mfisch> stgraber: okay, I have a hacked recovery that skips checking the signature so I can add my own custom tgz
 * ogra_ was waiting for it to land to trigger a new image build
<ali1234> ubuntu-touch kernel System.map http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940708/
<ali1234> rsalveti: ^f,initramfs
<ali1234> notice that it's the first thing with a different (ending) offset
<stgraber> mfisch: haha, at some point I'll have to document how to create your own keys so you can just update the archive-master.tar.xz file in the recovery image and then have it flash images signed by an unofficial key (we'll need that for ports too)
<mfisch> stgraber: "return 0" at the top of the validation function works pretty well too ;)
<mfisch> stgraber: when we will be switching to these images full time?
<ogra_> mfisch, after click packages fully landed
<rsalveti> ali1234: ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940714/
<ali1234> yep
<ali1234> that's the makefile where i changed boot.img to android-boot.img
<mfisch> ogra_ / stgraber: how will click packages deal with the RO folders? do they get installed outside it?
<ogra_> yeah
<ali1234> in order to make the annoying "no rule to make target..." go away
<ogra_> click installs in the rw space
<rsalveti> to get the android ramdisk, change INSTALLED_RAMDISK_TARGET to INSTALLED_RAMDISK_TARGET_ANDROID
<mfisch> ogra_: but we cannot install any extra packages there I assume
<mfisch> ogra_: for example, a chinese build may want some different fonts
<ali1234> ok, but why do i need that?
<ogra_> mfisch, we can ... but for a chinese img i would do that in a separate image build as debs
<rsalveti> ali1234: in case you wanted to generate the original files only
<mfisch> ogra_: right, because you also need a new default locate, changes to maliit's conf file, etc
<rsalveti> so I don't see how the ramdisk is part of the kernel
<rsalveti> that's just the kernel for me
<mfisch> ogra_: although that (different build) is not the current plan as I understand it
<rsalveti> and your device just copies things around
<rsalveti> and then use the original mkbootimg it seems
<ogra_> mfisch, right, i think something like we do for desktop would be better for that
<ali1234> "# Add ramdisk dependencies to kernel"
<rsalveti> which is where it's failing to generate the final image
<rsalveti> that's just build dependencies
<ali1234> rsalveti: you;re missing the point
<ali1234> when i build cyanogen it doesn't fail
<mfisch> ogra_: there are many blockers in doing it, I'll CC you on the mail so you can weigh in. thanks
<ali1234> it doesn't ever call mkbootimg because boot.img already exists
<ali1234> under ubuntu you have to patch the makefile to generate android-boot.img instead of boot.img
<ali1234> that means boot.img doesn't exist
<rsalveti> then boot.img will just be the plain kernel for you
<ali1234> that means it erroneously tries to call mkbootimg on a kernel that already contains a ramdisk
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> now how does it bundles the ramdisk in there?
<ali1234> using that makefile you pasted
<rsalveti> ali1234: but that's just a copy
<rsalveti> not putting the ramdisk together with the kernel
<rsalveti> of the zImage
<rsalveti> so unless you got a kernel patch for that, it'd just be the pure kernel
<ali1234> i guess they must have patched the kernel then
<ali1234> but look at the line after "Add ramdisk dependencies to kernel" - that is not referenced anywhere else
<rsalveti> I need to better handle the variables there when a device defines BOARD_CUSTOM_BOOTIMG_MK
<ali1234> i don't understand how any of this works
<ogra_> it is easy for the normal boot.img's
<ali1234> i don;t know how the ramdisk got in there
<ogra_> but samsung is a special beast
<ali1234> but it's pretty clear to me that it has somehow
<ali1234> so i have two questions now
<ali1234> first, how do i trim the ramdisk without unpacking and rebuilding it?
<rsalveti> ali1234: TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES is just to copy all the files in the out directory
<ali1234> and second.... actually there is no second
<ogra_> ali1234, i can add a hack to the package so that we ship an additional initrd without adb inside ...
<rsalveti>     # write new kernel to boot partition
<rsalveti>     /tmp/flash_image boot /tmp/boot.img
<ogra_> rsalveti, and i discussed that before
<rsalveti> yeah, boot is just the kernel
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> on my device the partition is even labelled "kernel"
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> i thought thats the case on other samsungs too
<ali1234> rsalveti: if it is really just a pure kernel, why is it a different size in cyanogenmod and ubuntu, even though it was built with an identical source tree , config, and compiler?
<rsalveti> anyway, will investigate this a bit more, need to go for a bit for lunch
<ali1234> and what data lies between __irf_start and __irf_end?
<rsalveti> not sure, will investigate this a bit more later today
<rsalveti> and get a better handling for custom mkbootimg and recovery tools
<rsalveti> this device customizes everything it seems
<rsalveti> bbl
<ali1234> rsalveti: if you need to actually try building it, all my code is on github.com/ali1234 - there's just three repos to switch after breakfast and any branch will do
<ogra_> stgraber, initra,fs-tools is now there ... can you do the initrd dance or should it (i'm holding back an img build for it atm)
<popey> hmm, nexus4 just spontaneously rebooted
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, uploading now
<ogra_> thx
<stgraber> done
<stgraber> (I had it ready for upload, was just waiting for rmadison to confirm the other one was published, though you beat me to monitoring it apparently ;))
<ogra_> stgraber, i have a script that rings a bell .and shows a notification .. tracing Packaged.g once a minute ;0
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> *Packages.gz
<themikem> Hi all.  I'm trying to build a saucy flipped image, but I'm running into a "no rule to make target" error for sqlite3.  Any ideas?  I don't see sqlite3 source in my local tree anywhere... Missing a repo maybe?
<ogra_> did you repo sync today ?
<ogra_> it was removed and added back yesterday
<themikem> ah.  yes, I've sync'd twice this morning.  I'll try again...
<mfisch> fginther: ping
<themikem> ogra_: just sync'd.  No dice.  All up to date.
<ogra_> did that work with an unflipped build ?
<ogra_> also what needs sqlite3 in your build ?
<themikem> haven't done an unflipped build of saucy, but raring works.
<themikem> still digging into the makefiles to answer that more specifically.  The "needed by" error is coming from the target_files zip in PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/
<davmor2> popey: with --wipe I get the behaviour I've added to the bug but the gallery does actually open,  So I think you are getting the flash be that I see but then nothing, where as for me the app opens.
<davmor2> s/flash be/flash bit
<Joe_B> Does anyone know of a youtube demo of Touch driving a desktop (not Ubuntu for Android driving a desktop)?
<ogra_> Joe_B, that would be made up, no such thing exists yet
<Joe_B> Ok, that explains why the demos are ubuntu for android.
<mhall119> bzoltan: when will the click package creation be available in QtCreator from Saucy's archives?
<ogra_> Joe_B, development on the converged setp will start in october
<ogra_> *setup
<ogra_> (and will be ready in april)
<Joe_B> Great, thanks.
<kenshiro> Hi, will Ubuntu Touch be stable in october and installable in Nexus 4? Will it have a whatsapp client?
<mhall119> kenshiro: yes to the first
<ali1234> hmm even when i hacked the makefiles to produce both boot.img and android-boot.img it still tries to recreate boot.img
<mhall119> as for the second, WhatsApp killed the idea of an open source 3rd party app, so it'll be up to them whether you get an official client or not
<kenshiro> mhall119 great, thank you ! :-)
<ali1234> i guess it really does need to take more care when the build specifies custom bootimg
<mhall119> cjwatson: will click packages be gpg signed when submitted?
<mhall119> like source debs are
<ali1234> i read the other day about image based updates... what happens to any deb packages you have installed if there is an image update?
<ali1234> can you even install debs under this system?
<kenshiro> Hi, will Naver Line (an instant messaging software like Whatsapp) be available for Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> ali1234, no
<ali1234> so click packages only?
<ogra_> kenshiro, if someone ports it
<ogra_> ali1234, no :)
<ogra_> ali1234, you can swithc to developer mode and then just use deb/apt as yoou are used to
<kenshiro> ogra_ ok. Is there any sure port for instant messaging software in Ubuntu Touch?
<ali1234> yeah but... how does that work with image updates? do the debs go into a special partition or something?
<ali1234> or do you have to reinstall them all (like on n900 blargh)
<xnox> ali1234: switch to developer mode, means you use dist-upgrade and cannot use image updates anymore.
<ogra_> kenshiro, yes, friends-app is shipped by default, it supports any protocol rlepathy supports ... (someone worked on a whatsapp implementation, not sure what happened to that)
<ali1234> i see
<ali1234> that makes sense actually
<ali1234> so you can opt out of image updates entirely
<ogra_> right
<kenshiro> ogra_ ok, thank you very much :-)
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> ali1234: yeah, you can have either image based updates or deb packages, but not both
<mhall119> ogra_: friends-app uses telepathy?
<ogra_> which indeed requires that there is never an update to hybris on the android side
<ogra_> mhall119, doesnt it ?
<mhall119> I don't think so
<mhall119> it's not a messaging app
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> then i did get that totally wrong
<mhall119> it doesn't do chat
<mhall119> ogra_: you're thinking of Empathy?
<mhall119> which, afaik, we don't have a Touch client for
<mhall119> also, the whatsapp telepathy plugin was hackish, it required an app token that had to be stripped out of some other app and which was constantly becoming invalid
<ogra_> did he drop the ball ?
<ogra_> or does he look for a solution ?
<mhall119> he gave up, I think, because it was going to be a constant game of trying to keep the app token updated
<ogra_> whatsapp seems to be a needed thing nowadays
<ogra_> (never used it)
<mhall119> ogra_: I agree, jono reached out to the company to try and get official sanction for the open source app, so they wouldn't have to play token-hunt every few weeks, but they turned it down
<mhall119> hopefully they will provide an official client instead
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, i nearly forgot ... i switched the lxc pre-start.sh to have a pre-start.d with snippets (so QA doesnt need to sed around in the script itself) for QA stuff it would be needed that /var/lib/lxc/android/pre-start.d becomes rw ... could you add it with one of the next uploads ?
<rsalveti> ali1234: thanks, will try to build for your target and see what needs changes in there
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you trigger a new image already?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yep, running ... i had to wait a little because i missed the window before stgraber had uploaded the initrd changes ... and i didnt want to have that out of sync
<ogra_> 30-45min
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<themikem> ogra_: started over with a fresh tree.  No more sqlite3 errors.  Now I'm getting "QCMetaData.h: no such file or directory" on several packages.  Is this a known issue?
<rsalveti> themikem: no, need to grep to see who is requiring that header
<rsalveti> might be missing another repository, just do a grep around to see who is including that file
<rsalveti> so we can try to understand better the dependencies
<themikem> libstagefright
<rsalveti> hm, let me check
<rsalveti> themikem: can you paste the build log you're getting?
<themikem> does it write it to the filesystem somewhere?  If not I need to run it again...
<Raznog> Hi, is there a way to emulate ubuntu-phone in a vm or someting like that?
<themikem> rsalveti: late for a meeting.  I'll paste it when I get back.
<ali1234> rsalveti: actually, i'm going to clean up these repos and then do a brain dump on the ML...
<rsalveti> themikem: ok, this file is part of hardware/qcom/media/mm-core/inc
<rsalveti> ali1234: ok
<Raznog> Hi, is there a way to emulate ubuntu-phone in a vm or someting like that?
<ogra_> rsalveti, slangasek, image is ready
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, let me flash that
<rsalveti> 02.2?
<rsalveti> downloading
<ogra_> yeah
<ali1234> rsalveti: ok, i cleaned up the repos so my changes are all on top, and posted exactly what i have done to the ML
<rsalveti> ali1234: thanks, will try to build it for your device later today
<ali1234> thanks
<ali1234> i might hack together something to extract the initramfs then we'll know for sure what it is
<ali1234> probably there's already a tool for this actually, if it's as standard as it look
<dobey> is there an i386 or amd64 build of the touch image that one could run inside virtualbox or something?
<sergiusens> dobey: no there isn't
<dobey> :(
<ali1234> someone hacked one together by hand (install regular ubuntu, add ppas etc)
<ali1234> i don't know if they ever got it working properly
<sergiusens> dobey: closest is armhf/qemu, but it needs some work
<mhall119> sergiusens: who was making click packages for the core apps?
 * mhall119 doesn't remmember
<sergiusens> mhall119: I am
<mhall119> sergiusens: and you will be submitting merge proposals with the click manifests?
<mhall119> sergiusens: also, will we be able to provide daily builds using click packages like we currently do with .debs?
<sergiusens> mhall119: we have daily builds, just done differently ... I'm creating the manifests on the fly from the debian packaging until we have something that we can merge with (autopilot et.al.)
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'm going to be working with fginther for that
<mhall119> sergiusens: ok, thanks, as long as somebody is working on it I'm happy :)
<mhall119> nik90: ^^
<sergiusens> mhall119: I'll propose MRs with the manifests though, they have stabilized
<sergiusens> so should be safe to do once
<nik90> cool
<tux_> funding for edge was 7,995 m a few mins ago, now its 7,962 m
<tux_> bit weird
<bef0rd> taxman
<mhall119> tux_: are you sure you didn't mis-read 7,955 as 7,995?
<ali1234> seems plausible
<mhall119> Terminal app starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<tux_> mhall119, quite possible, been a long day :/
<mamenyaka> hello! can someone help me with phablet-saucy? I have boot and adb, but black screen
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, rsalveti, ogra_  ^^
<john__> hello
<john__> can anyone please help me in downloading ubuntu for android
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-03
<cjwatson> mhall119: I have signed packages on my to-do list (as you can see from the blueprint), but I believe that submission to the app store will be protected with https + oauth - any signatures in packages will be more about making them more useful when distributed standalone
<cjwatson> (AFAIK)
<newborn> got problems.after the 2nd recovery step done my N7 reboot into android not the expected ubuntu touch :( . and open an adb shell the PS1 env is shell@grouper:
<mhall119> cjwatson: ah, so we'll be able to match a package submission to a launchpad account for sake of namespace checking?
<mhall119> using oauth
<newborn>  can anyone offer me some advice to solving the problem? additional info http://paste.geeshell.com/1002/
<cjwatson> mhall119: Ask the people doing the server, not me :)
<solstag> is mobile data working for anyone? it does not seem to work for me.
<Noskcaj> Is it possible to dual-boot android and ubuntu touch on a nexus7?
<bzoltan> mhall119:  The click packaging feature is available for all series of the QtC, including the Saucy. There is a Packaging tab on the left where you van edit the pre-filled manifest file and just find the click menu under the Build menus.
<mhall119> bzoltan: ah, thanks, I didn't see that tab
<mhall119> bzoltan: does the packaging info not change when you change projects?
<mhall119> oh, nvm, I see that it does
<AskUbuntu> Need instructions for installing ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/328086
<bambus> hi everyone!
<WarOfTheNerd> Hey guys, just curious as to how robust android devices are to screwing up
<WarOfTheNerd> I'm guessing in the worst case scenario there's a ROM-based method of recovering, just want to be sure
<ogra_> WarOfTheNerd, as long as you dont break the bootloader they are usually recoverable
<WarOfTheNerd> ogra_: I take it that can't easily be done from within the OS you boot even if you had full root?
<ogra_> if you have full root you can always screw up things on disk ... (even bootloader partitions if that doesnt live in rom)
<ogra_> so thats highly device specific
<WarOfTheNerd> What about the Nexus 4?
<ogra_> that has the core parts of the bootloader in rom
<ogra_> you can always use fastboot to recover it
<ogra_> rsalveti, i found the issue with camera and video playback on the SGS2 ... chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio + reboot fixes it :P
<msimons> hello, now that the containers have been flipped I'm looking to port ubuntu touch to the transformer prime, tf201, I've followed the guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/PortingFlippedInProgress but i feel it may not be up to date? so far I've been able to build it so it boots and I'm able to adb shell into it but I'm not sure if the ubuntu part of it ever starts
<msimons> are there any ubuntu booting logs I can look at?
<ogra_> msimons, what do you see whan you adb in .... does the shell prompt say root@ubuntu-phablet  ?
<ogra_> or does it talk about busybox
<msimons> I'm getting root@android does that suggest that I've built for an unflipped build?
<ogra_> that means you are not using the ubuntu initrd
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to flash my Nexus 10 and every time I try to use phablet flash the device reboots into the bootloader and doesn't continue with the boot process which causing phablet-flash to just sit and do nothing. Any thoughts?
<rbnswartz> I'm trying to flash my Nexus 10 and every time I try to use phablet flash the device reboots into the bootloader and doesn't continue with the boot process which causing phablet-flash to just sit and do nothing. Any thoughts?
<themikem> so I'm trying to build the current saucy tree, but I'm running into a bunch of missing header errors in frameworks/av/media/libstagefright
<themikem> turns out the missing headers are in hardware/qcom/media/mm-core/inc
<themikem> should I file a bug report somewhere?  Seems like there's just an include path error somewhere...
<morphis> ogra_, rsalveti: did you ever faced this http://bpaste.net/show/i3KRx4cqxMjaGrsEno3w/ while working on the flipped container model?
<savedjuli> hi
<msimons> hi all I'm trying to build for tf201 but I'm some make errors, can anyone help me debug?
<folf> Hi all,
<folf> I'm trying to load Ubuntu touch on a second hand Nexus 7. I can't get it to work
<folf> (can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command)
<folf> Seems like CWM-based Recovery is installed
<folf> any hints?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-08-04
<folf> OK, just for the record: I couldn't get the instructions for manual install to work (from the wiki), but sideloading the image seem to have worked.
<Aslpower> What types of programming within qml can i develop for Ubuntu smartphone
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch on Nexus 7 3G (autodeploy.zip not found) | http://askubuntu.com/q/328414
<ogra_> morphis, never with audioflinger, but a lot with sensorservice ... something accesses the device/service before the container is up ... we are working on a upstart bridge so that jobs outside the container know whats going on inside, that should fix it ... in some cases adding a sleep 5 or so to /etc/init/lxc-android.config.conf right above lxc-wait can work around it
<msimons> Hi everyone I'm having EGL issues with my tf201 port, can anyone help please?
<msimons> here's a paste of my logcat
<msimons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5946931/
<zhzq> anyone?
<zhzq> where can I download Ubuntu iso?
<zhzq> use for my android phone
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<zhzq> Thanks, hmm, I guess I was stupid...
<ogra_> rsalveti, i'm pondering to ship something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947130/ as a temporary workaround for the sensorservice
<Guest45960> Are there any source code releases of Ubuntu for Android (http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android) yet?
<j3r1ch0> anybody know what the release cadence is for the current touch images?
<rahulnavi> Hello, I am currently owning a Karbonn Titanium
<rahulnavi> Hello, I am currently owning a Karbonn Titanium S5 and I would like to install ununtu touch on it. How can I do it?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, hi!
<Guest71453> Can be installed on Explay Star?
<Noize-> Where can I locate the progress on Ubuntu-Touch for the new Nexus 7 ?
<rsalveti> morphis: with ubuntu?
<rsalveti> ogra_: we moved to late_start to avoid a race with mako iirc
<rsalveti> hopefully we'll land the upstart android bridge this week, which will well solving these races
<buttery_lemon> h
<buttery_lemon> could anyone tell me if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install would flash on a T-Mobile MyTouch 3G without problems?
<mamenyaka> no way
<mamenyaka> that is only for nexus devices
<buttery_lemon> ok, ubuntu phone supports T-mobile, when is that going to release
<mamenyaka> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mamenyaka> you need to look here if there is a port available
<morphis> rsalveti: no, not with ubuntu :)
<morphis> rsalveti: but update android bridge sounds like a good idea
<morphis> rsalveti: problem was mostly that I messed up with my sed modifications to init.rc which resulted in serivcemanager not starting and I didn't saw that :)
<AskUbuntu> Nokia Lumia 820 with Ubuntu Phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/328653
<rsalveti> morphis: got it :-)
<ajalkane> Nokia Lumia with Ubuntu Phone... lol... I admit there's ssome conflicting emotions about that.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Nexus 7- No Wi-Fi, No Bluetooth | http://askubuntu.com/q/328670
<sidiney> Boa tarde!
<GuidoPallemans> anyone here know something about porting to a new device? i try to port to a new devi
<GuidoPallemans> ce, but the cm10.1 isn't official
<GuidoPallemans> i have a correct manifest, but i'm stuck doing repo sync
<GuidoPallemans> Fetching projects:  12% (15/121)  fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /TeamHackLG/android_device_lge_e610
<GuidoPallemans> the line in question in the manifest says <project path="device/lge/e610" name="TeamHackLG/android_device_lge_e610" revision="cm-10.1" />
<GuidoPallemans> i should just put the files in the project TeamHackLG/android_device_lge_e610 into the folder device/lge/e610 right?
<xnox> GuidoPallemans: you should correct the manifest, most likly you are fetching that named repository from a default place (which is wrong/doesn't have it) instead of somewhere else where it is present.
<GuidoPallemans> yup, i found it
<GuidoPallemans> i added remote="github" everywhere and that did the trick
<GuidoPallemans> thanks anyway!
<newbie007> greetings, I am interested in putting ubuntu on a nexus 7. I'm getting conflicting information from the ubuntu forum. The question is does ubuntu on nexus 7 actually a chroot or is it a complete operating system?
<Tassadar_> newbie007: there are two versions of Ubuntu available for N7 - Touch and Desktop. Touch is new mobile system and desktop is the same thing as on PC. Neither of them is using chroot, at least not the way you mean it.
<newbie007> (Method to install ubuntu on Nexus 7 is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation ). Reason I think it is a chroot is here: http://sourceforge.net/p/linuxonandroid/wiki/Advanced FAQ/
<Tassadar_> that link requires account on sourceforge, I can't read it
<newbie007> Tassadar_ it's something like b2g? Boot to gecko as Firefox OS is doing?
<Tassadar_> no
<k1l_> newbie007: both are no chroots
<newbie007> Tassadar_: from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585009 "This projects aim is to bring a range of linux distros to your android device through a method known as 'chroot'"
<Tassadar_> well, this is not that
<newbie007> of course that is not ubuntu that is some other thing
<newbie007> okay, well that's great news. I'm really wanting a fast tablet and I do not want/trust android
<k1l_> newbie007: so you want to ask that support and not the ubuntu support?
<newbie007> I see that they are different projects. I've been researching this and found a couple of different answers it seems
<k1l_> newbie007: you are mixing things.
<newbie007> does anyone know if the plasma-active desktop is available?
<k1l_> you are talking about $linux-chroot (which can be ubuntu) but this channel is about ubuntu-touch (see the topic in this channel for more information)
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, The nexus will not be a fast tablet running ubuntu comparatively with other platforms needs more ram, I have one and have tried the touch and the OS.
<newbie007> oh really.. any suggestions?  what I really want is an up-to-date eeepc sized laptop with touch capabilities
<k1l_> most linux desktops are not ready for touch-handling. as the mobile OS do.
<newbie007> currently I'm using Maemo on a n900, neither the ios nor android devices can compare to it
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, Tough question, I think it just needs more development as a touch use OS, the edge may get this and the testing within the channel members here are part of this, just a bit early is all.
<newbie007> I've been trying the plasma-active UI on a VM, it looks promising. Not very stable though :/
<Tassadar_> there is plasma-active port for N7, but it's not very stable, as you're saying
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, I really like the idea of the edge docking the OS though.
<k1l_> i look forward to the AMA from the ubuntu4android team tomorrow
<newbie007> wilee-nilee: http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-edge-pro ?
<k1l_> newbie007: ubuntu-edge
<GuidoPallemans> in porting a new device, do i need to remove "
<GuidoPallemans> in porting a new device, do i need to remove "nosuid" or replace it by "setuid"?
<wilee-nilee> newbie007, Here is the website http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-28
<liuxg> if I am now playing a video file referring to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtMultimedia.Audio/, however, I get the error like https://pastebin.canonical.com/114287/. Does anyone know why? I can run other apps without any problem. thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!  :)
<mterry> ogra_, so what happened with /usr/lib/extrausers?  I noticed that the fix was to bindmount those three files separately, but isn't that a solution we can't use long-term (because we can't atomically edit them when bindmounted like that)?
<ogra_> mterry, well, system-image doesnt transition existing dirs on upgrades ... only at install time
<ogra_> (you dont want to overwrite chnages on upgrades, theoretically it would have to do an intelligent three way merge ... which it cant)
<mterry> ogra_, but existing users wouldn't have any content there, right?
<ogra_> i'm not sure what happens if you switch back to the dir right now
<ogra_> the files might be gone completely (like before)
<mterry> ogra_, oh I guess the dir existed before because libnss-extrausers created it
<ogra_> i think we need stgraber for this, or a hack that uses a boot hook to make sure the files ger copied around when they dont exist
<ogra_> they never existed in the writable space
<ogra_> only for freshly flashed images
<mterry> ogra_, or maybe add 3 way merge logic -- surely this isn't the first/last time we might hit an issue like this
<ogra_> right
<mterry> At least add logic for the dumb simple case of 'no files'
<ogra_> i know stgraber_ was pondering over this several times
<mterry> ogra_, the current three-file-bindmount may block landing of locking support since we can't atomically-edit
<ogra_> right, i think we can add a boot hook that checks if the dir is empty, if so it removes the bind mount, pulls the files out there, re-mounts the bind mount and copies the files over
<ogra_> (that *will* affect anyone who made changes to the extrausers files withion the last three days though ... huge amount of people for sure :P )
<mterry> ogra_, :)  especially since no UI for it
<ogra_> yeah :)
<mterry> although I guess people could haven used passwd
<ogra_> oh, that reminds me ... we need ot make sure sudo refuses to operate without pw
<mterry> ogra_, how could I have tested the upgraded-system-image path for this to notice the bug in the first place?  I edited writable-paths locally and tested and it seemed to work
<ogra_> (or lock it instead of using an empty one)
<mterry> ogra_, I thought we wanted sudo to work
<ogra_> i dont think we want it to work passwordless
<ogra_> lets talk to security once they get up
<mterry> ogra_, OK
<ogra_> (was on my TODO for today anyway :) )
<mterry> I figure malicious users can just call passwd, so I wonder if there is a security difference
<ogra_> what are you doing up already btw ?
<mterry> ogra_, I'm in London now!
<ogra_> ah !!
<mterry> For a sprint
<ogra_> great :)
<ogra_> mterry, do you know if ken landed everything he wanted ?
<mterry> ogra_, I might need some guidance for that boot-hook change -- I've not messed with such hooks or done manual bindmount tomfoolery before.  Is there an example of such stuff already in livecd-rootfs?
<mterry> ogra_, for u-s-s?  I don't know
<ogra_> (even though it smells like traincon-0 if nobody fixes the constantly crashing mediascanner we should land your UI bits asap)
<mterry> ogra_, not before we fix the bindmount thing maybe
<ogra_> not really, we only had one boot hook for surfaceflinger vs mir in the past ... currently we dont use the boot hooks at all ... its an upstart job that runs as root very very early in the boot
<ogra_> why not ?
<ogra_> wont it work at all ?
<mterry> ogra_, well it will work, but you suggested that once we use a boot hook fix, people might lose changes to those files?
<ogra_> oh, right, yeah true
<mterry> ogra_, at least I think it will work -- haven't tested in-place editing of shadow files yet
<mterry> ogra_, do we want to move forward with that vs a 3-way-merge-at-least-for-null-case solution?  Or is that an stgraber_ question?
<ogra_> mterry, i'm in the landing meeting for 1h or so, i'll try to come up with a boot hook script for you after that
<ogra_> thats an stgraber question
<ogra_> i dont thik he has a proper solution for this problem yet
<mterry> ogra_, that'd be great thanks
 * mterry feels bad that he got us one-broken-image closer to traincon-0  :)
<ogra_> ah, well, your breakage doesnt cause the traincon state
<ogra_> :)
<mterry> Fair, but one less image to work on actual blockers  :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Milk Chocolate Day! :-D
<pete-woods> seb128: hi, any chance you could have a look at this 2 line MR? (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/location-service/dev-packaging/+merge/228457)
<pete-woods> it changes packaging, so I wanted to get it checked by a core dev
<pete-woods> (I also thought there might be a more idiomatic / debiany  way to do this)
<seb128> pete-woods, sure
<pete-woods> thanks
<mhr3> pete-woods, btw should bump changelog there ^
<pete-woods> okay, will do
<Chipaca> Laney: ping
<Chipaca> Laney: (in case i forget before you ping back, it's about the gsettings branch)
<Chipaca> mpt: ping, about notifications settings design
<alex_o> Hi all! Quick question - can I install ubuntu touch to Samsung Galaxy Tab3 7.0 (SM-211)? Tnx!
<ogra_> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7883650/
<ogra_> that should work (copies the files in place if they dont exist after an upgrade)
<ogra_> (and if extrausers is bindmounted)
<mterry> ogra_, I'm nervous about the '3' there -- I believe I've seen shadow- files hanging around
<ogra_> well, make it -gt 0
<ogra_> or some such
<ogra_> or != 0
<ogra_> dunno
<mterry> ogra_, you're not worried about -1?  ;)
<ogra_> heh
<mterry> ogra_, alright, let's ship it
<mterry> ogra_, how does WHEN=new-version work?
<ogra_> i guess it should go into lxc-android-config ... though we are in TRAINCON-0 now
<ogra_> see /etc/init/boot-hooks-emit.conf
<mterry> Right after any system upgrade?
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> ogra_, OK, let me whip up a debdiff for you to look double-confirm, and we can wait for after traincon
<ogra_> it checks if there was a version update ... (also easy to test by editing /userdata/.last_ubuntu-build)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we need to make davmor2 stop finidng bus ...
<mterry> :)
<ogra_> else we'll never get out of TRAINCON-0 again
<davmor2> ogra_: Bus?
<mterry> right, speaking of....
<mterry> jdstrand, poke about apparmor and extrausers
<davmor2> I see them daily out the window :D
 * ogra_ habds davmor2 a g
 * davmor2 hands ogra_ a new keyboard his is obviously broken today ;)
<ogra_> mterry, in your debdiff, make sure to revert my last change ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, :P
<mterry> ogra_, yup
<ogra_> mterry, the mount check should probably be more explicit too ... that was rather a proof of concept ... not sure we want false positives :)
<davmor2> ogra_: is this the change you landed for 151 so the phone actually booted?
<davmor2> please don't break that if that is the case ;)
<mterry> davmor2, naw boot isn't needed for RTM
<ogra_> davmor2, right ... we try to improve that since it was only a workaround to get booting bac
<ogra_> k
<davmor2> well it'll get tested in the silo till there is no more traincon0 right
<ogra_> davmor2, right ...
<davmor2> and apparently ogra_ seems to be banning my weekends or at least me testing during them :D
<ogra_> onlyif you find bugs :P
<davmor2> ogra_: if I look hard enough I can always find bugs ;)
<mterry> ogra_, OK I'm looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7883750/ -- will test now to see if it actually works  :)
<ogra_> looks good
<ogra_> upgrading lxc-android-config is a pain though ... need to do it from recovery
<mterry> ogra_, oh that's right!  I'll just put these files in place
<ogra_> yeah
<mterry> ogra_, and you say I can fake out new-version checks with /userdata/.last_ubuntu-build...
<ogra_> yeah, just lower it by one
<ogra_> before rebooting
<mterry> ogra_, back when enabling this in the first place last week, how would I have tested a system upgrade?  (I made the changes to writable-paths and it worked for me...)
<ogra_> well, i dont relly know of a way
<ogra_> that will get better once we get one image per silo so you can test images directly
<mterry> ogra_, ooh yeah
<ogra_> today i dont think thhere is an easy way
<mterry> ogra_, but lxc-android-config doesn't do silos
<mterry> Though maybe we could do it via silos with that change
<ogra_> it will do silos by then
<ogra_> it doesnt do silos for exactly that reason ... (that it is hard to upgrade it if not built into an image)
<mterry> ogra_, OK...  Well I guess I'll just manually test this by deleting files
<ogra_> right, we should test it with the package too though ... (but it has to wait for traincon dropping anyway)
<mterry> ogra_, I meant by deleting files on the bindmount location to simulate a system-upgrade situation
<ogra_> oh, yeah, indeed
<ogra_> put the upstart job in place, delete the files and lower the version ... the reboot
<ogra_> thats how i tested here
<ogra_> s/the reboot/then reboot/
<pitti> did anyone have luck with ubuntu-emulator (i386) with recent images?
<pitti> I'm curious whether there's something wrong/hacked on my host system, or whether it's generally broken
<mterry> ogra_, works for me
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> worked here too
<ogra_> lets ship it :)
<pitti> on first boot I get the first-time wizard, but I never see unity (also not after a reboot)
<mterry> ogra_, though I did remove the inclusion of the word 'on' in my mount grep in case mount translates that
<ogra_> it wont ... but fine :)
<ogra_> pitti, which image is that ?
<mterry> ogra_, really?  That output is meant to be kind to grep then?  :)
<pitti> ogra_: I just tried with 157 (devel-proposed), currently trying with 133 (devel)
<ogra_> hmm, 133 should definitely work
<pitti> I re-try the emulator every other week or so, but so far I haven't seen it really working
<pitti> so I wondered if it's just bad luck or whether nobody else is actually using it :)
<pitti> [   13.254553] systemd-logind[1262]: cgmanager: cgm_list_children for controller=systemd, cgroup_path=user failed: invalid request
<pitti> I wonder if that's related in any way
<ogra_> pitti, hmm, might be ... were there kernel changes that the emulator kernel might be missing ?
<mterry> ogra_, are we *actually* in traincon-0 mode yet?  I don't see an email.  Not that I want to upload this change until after we publish a new image anyway, but just curious
<ogra_> mterry, see the topic in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mterry> ogra_, huh, I expected an email to hit
<pitti> ogra_: I don't know; I noticed that the current utopic kernel doesn't work well in VMs either (but that's guest kernel, not host)
<pitti> mterry: sil2100 said that on Friday, not sure whether that implied any particular hour
<ogra_> mterry, it was mentioned in fridays landing mail ...
<mterry> ogra_, it was mentioned that we may or may not enter on Monday
<ogra_> right, he didnt say "we'l start the day in traincon-0"
<ogra_> we did though ...
<ogra_> pitti, yeah, the emulator kernel is special ... its an android kernel ...
<ogra_> not in any way related to our generic one (even multiple versions behind)
<ogra_> pitti, the other bit would be to check if /var/lib/extrausers is populated with passwd|group|shadow ... probably it is another piece of falluout from the switch
<pitti> ogra_: thanks, I'll play around with that; but unity8 for "phablet" was running, I just didn't see anything
<pitti> ogra_: same problem on image 133; /var/lib/ext* doesn't exist, but I think 133 was before the switch
<pitti> ah, and same kernel panic on 'sudo reboot'
<mhr3> mandel, eeeh, http://imgur.com/M4MlrNZ
<mandel> mhr3, what were you downloading?
<mhr3> mandel, there were also interesting stats during the 100-151% stage
<mhr3> mandel, an app
<mandel> mhr3, yeah, I noticed, that is the possible error too...
<mandel> mhr3, but I think that the issue is not udm but the ui, in any case I can take a look due to the error
<mhr3> mandel, also tapping to retry doesn't do much :)
<mandel> mhr3, can you grab the udm logs and file a bug
<mhr3> where do i find those?
<mandel> mhr3, I don't touch ui, so we will have to find who to ask for help in regards of the tapping
<mandel> mhr3, in XDG_CACHE/ubuntu-download-manager
<pitti> ogra_: ah, so with 133 unity comes up after a long while
<ogra_> yeah, the initial apparmor run ...
<ogra_> that always takes a while
<ibit> HI, all! Can I install ubuntu touch to my Samsung Galaxy Tab3 7.0 (SM-211)?
<jgdx> !devices | ibit
<ubot5> ibit: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ibit> tnx!
<ogra_> mterry, there is your mail :P
<mterry> ogra_, yay!
<mterry> ogra_, I guess I'm still involved with the second apparmor blocker
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, jdstrand is ... but he needs to get up first :)
<mterry> ogra_, who else works with apparmor?
<ogra_> dunno ... jjohanssen prehaps ... not sure he does userspace though
<mterry> Or mdeslaur maybe
<ogra_> yeah, probably
<mhr3> mandel, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180902495/failed-download.png
<mdeslaur> mterry: what's up?
<mhr3> mandel, wrong link - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1349389
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349389 in ubuntu-download-manager "Failed download, incorrect data in indicator" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> mdeslaur, we're missing a file policy for /var/lib/extrausers/* access
<mterry> mdeslaur, a while ago I was told that an apparmor upload was happening that included /var/lib/extrausers/passwd as allowable
<ogra_> passwd|group and shadow moved there
<mterry> mdeslaur, do you know what happened with that?
<mandel> mhr3, got it, thx
<mterry> mdeslaur, jjohanssen may have been queuing some small changes to upload during that conversation
<mdeslaur> ah, that's a good question
<mdeslaur> mterry: jdstrand should be here in a few minutes, let's wait to see what the status is on that
<mterry> k
<mardy> Laney: hi! I have a MP which includes some new UI strings; should I run "make pot-qml" and update the pot file along with the MP, or does this step happen in some other way?
<mardy> Laney: I'm talking about ubuntu-system-settings, BTW :-)
 * ogra_ thinks that happens automatically
<mardy> seb128: hi! Do I need to update the pot file for u-s-s, or does that happen automatically?
<seb128> mardy, don't bother, we manually commit updates to trunk when needed
<seb128> easier than making merge request include an update and conflict
<seb128> when several change strings
<mardy> seb128: that might be why I was getting a huge diff with "make pot-qml"
<mardy> seb128: but I added a few strings, so I guess I should update it?
<seb128> we use make pot to upate it
<seb128> if you want
<seb128> what did you land?
<seb128> we updated it recently
<mardy> seb128: nothing yet, I was wondering if I should put the pot changes along with https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings/other-app-access/+merge/228299
<seb128> mardy, don't bother, we are going to commit an update once your update is merged in
<mardy> seb128: cool, thansk
<seb128> yw!
 * jdstrand is here
<seb128> jdstrand, hey
<jdstrand> seb128: hi!
<jdstrand> mterry, mdeslaur: that upload has not happened yet. tyhicks is scheduled to do it, but he was waiting on the abstract patches, which slipped a bit
<mterry> jdstrand, can we make it happen?
<jdstrand> mterry: what is failing?
<mterry> jdstrand, mediascanner2
<mterry> jdstrand, tries to look up current user name, but fails because getpwuid returns permission error
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> yeah, sure, I'll do an upload in a moment
 * mterry hugs jdstrand
<jgdx> how does one scroll to the bottom of a flickable?
<jdstrand> mterry: I feel like there was a bug on this but having trouble finding it
<jdstrand> I guess not
<mterry> jdstrand, yeah I don't recall a bug
<dpm> hey seb128, how's it going? Do you happen to know which project in LP the notification of a new image upgrade comes from? I see it needs translation, but I'm not sure if it comes from u-s-s
<seb128> dpm, hey, good, how are you?
<jdstrand> ok
<seb128> dpm, it doesn't
<seb128> not sure where it comes from
<seb128> could be unity8 itself
<seb128> Saviq, gatox or mandel might know
<dpm> np, I'll ask around, thanks!
<gatox> dpm, i think is push-notifications itself
<Saviq> dpm, ↑
<gatox> dpm, showing the message from the server
<dpm> gatox, thanks. Where is the project in LP?
<gatox> dpm, i assume is this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-push
<jdstrand> mterry: can you test my fix for the mediascanner2 issue or is someone else doign that?
<mterry> jdstrand, am in meeting...  ogra_, who was looking at that bug?
<ogra_> everyone :P
<jdstrand> I would like someone to confirm that my change will fix it for them
<jdstrand> I don't have a new enough image and it would take too long to bring it up
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ tail -2 /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log
<ogra_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::runtime_error'
<ogra_>   what():  Could not look up user name: Permission denied
<ogra_> jdstrand, give it to me ... seems i have the issue reliably
<jdstrand> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7884787/
<jdstrand> ogra_: so, mount -o remount,rw /
<jdstrand> update /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nameservice for that paste
<jdstrand> then apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/us.bin.mediascanner2 (or whatever)
<jdstrand> mount -o remount,ro /
<jdstrand> then see if it is fixed
<jdstrand> it should be, I just want to be sure there isn't some other unexpected access
 * ogra_ reboots
<ogra_> jdstrand, seems mediascanner is running fine after that change ... no more errors like the above
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<jdstrand> let me run ours tests and I'll upload
<jdstrand> our*
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ mediascanner fix verified
<sil2100> That's awesome!
<sil2100> jdstrand: direct upload?
<Chipaca> tedg: Laney: tvoss: could you please look at (and respond to) the merge proposal for notification settings?
<tvoss> Chipaca, yup, on my list
<jdstrand> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> ACK
<Chipaca> tvoss: ta
<jdstrand> sil2100: fyi, the fix will be in apparmor 2.8.96~2541-0ubuntu2. I'll ping you when I upload it
 * jdstrand is testing it now
<sil2100> jdstrand: thanks! That would be one blocker less
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks for testing that btw :)
<ogra_> np
<lool> Hmm does one need to do something with latest image to enable adb?
<lool> my phone has it enabled, I dont remember how since it's been a while I havent had to reflash, but apparently when flashing a new device it's not necessarily visible in "adb devices" by default?
<ogra_> no, nothig changed
<Chipaca> tvoss: I'd like your input on the requirement for push helpers having to be compiled (not interpreted)
<Chipaca> tvoss: (it's a problem for arch:all click apps, such as webapps)
<Laney> Chipaca: will do, at guadec atm so not so responsive
<Laney> mardy: shouldn't be a huge diff, I only updated it the other day
<Chipaca> Laney: ah. Thanks for the heads up.
<Laney> are they actual changes?
<pitti> balloons: so today I tried again the emulator; I can launch apps (with ubuntu-app-launch) but cannot control them (input device is dead), and unity8 never comes up
<pitti> balloons: it works a little better with image 133, where it just takes ~ 5 mins until unity gets visible (I suppose something loops during boot)
<pitti> balloons: does that match your experience?
<balloons> pitti, the x86 emulator right? I found unity8 and it loaded within a minute or so. however, apps can also take 1-2 minutes to load
<balloons> pitti, if you add a long sleep at the start of the test to account for this load time, the tests will work and run at a good speed
<balloons> I ran calculator this way. Calendar however never loads.. I assume it's an out of memory error or something else
<pitti> balloons: yes, i386; it's not due to the general slowness of the emulator, it's actually quite fast
<pitti> just something which makes unity8 never appear; it's been running for several minutes
<balloons> pitti, ahh that might be something in a new image then
<balloons> for me, it did come up
<ogra_> pitti, ls -l /var/lib/extrausers
<ogra_> see if the user credentials are there at all
<ogra_> (though that was fixed on friday evening)
<jdstrand> sil2100: fyi, apparmor uploaded a little while ago. it is built and working its way into -proposed, etc
<jdstrand> mterry, ogra_: fyi ^
<ogra_> yep, saw it
<jdstrand> oh, and tyhicks ^
<mterry> jdstrand, thanks!
<balloons> pitti, open question for you though.. anyway to upgrade the emulator image to a newer build?
<tyhicks> thanks jdstrand
<pitti> balloons: I haven't tried yet; adb commands are very poorly implemented, e. g. "adb reboot" just hangs, and "adb reboot recovery" does the same
<pitti> balloons: so it might have some trouble installing the new image
<pitti> balloons: so adb's --reset option won't work; and unfortunately the ubuntu-emulator snapshot command doens't work either, so currently there's no way to reset to a pristine state except for destroy/create
<pitti> turning this into something useful is quite a project..
<balloons> pitti, yikes.. that was another questions
<nik90> charles_: hey, I need your help with https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/resolve-build-warning/+merge/228437
<nik90> charles_: is it okay to remove the "valid" argument from the dbus function call/
<sil2100> jdstrand: excellent, thank you
<ogra_> sil2100, what else do we consider blocking ?
<pitti> balloons: ah, I installed my locally built ubuntu-ui-toolkit binaries (from https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-dep-for-gles/+merge/228473) and at least test deps are fine now
<pitti> balloons: the app never starts up though :/
<pitti> (calc)
<sil2100> ogra_: the power menu is a blocker, and also the emulator problems
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> the power menu is an annoyance ... i wouldnt block on it
<sil2100> I would say those two are the only leftovers, the rest we can let slip ;)
<pitti> balloons: oh, I suppose that's the sleep you were talking about?
<sil2100> Yeah, I wonder... davmor2 wanted to block on it, I have a mixed opinion on that
<ogra_> i dont think we should
<sil2100> Since it's not something critical, not impacting, but it's very visible; on the other hand, it's already fixed in silo 006, which we hope to land today/tomorrow
<balloons> pitti, ohh you fixed the binaries :-) nice! yes, start an app manually and see how long it takes to appear. You'll notice the loading animation ends and you will think it froze up. Then the app finally appears
<balloons> pitti, inside the autopilot test, we have no way of knowing when the app is fully loaded. (hint: the platform doesn't either). So it makes it really tough to run out of box on the emulator with those long load times
<Laney> Chipaca: could it ever be ambiguous whether a (ss) refers to a click or dpkg package and would that matter?
<pitti> balloons: yes, elopio just pinged me about the MP, aparently I mis-targetted it; I'll fix that once he responds
<davmor2> ogra_: it affects users, you can get the power menu pop up over alarm and call notifications meaning you can't answer them until you have hit cancel that is not an option you want to see to hit on a phone call
<dpm> hi Chipaca, would you have some time either today or tomorrow to talk about bug 1297250? I.e. internationalization of push notifications
<ubot5> bug 1297250 in Ubuntu Translations "i18n the notification string" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297250
<balloons> pitti, thanks for fixing it!
<pitti> balloons: ah, indeed; so, somethign on app startup just times out badly
<Chipaca> dpm: sure, today works for me
<pitti> there's no CPU/load on the emulator
<Chipaca> dpm: tomorrow i plan to not be here :)
<pitti> balloons: and I can't go back to unity either ;/
<Chipaca> Laney: it can't be ambiguous, no
<pitti> balloons: ok, I'm afraid we have to stash the idea of running tests in the emulator anytime soon, that smells like a post-RTM project
<dpm> Chipaca, ok, let's sync up in ~1h
<Chipaca> dpm: ok
<ogra_> davmor2, aha, thats a valid reason then, i didnt know it breaks snap-decisions
<balloons> pitti, yes, small steps
<davmor2> ogra_: the black out screens appear over everything
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> pitti: bug 1349444
<ubot5> bug 1349444 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[emulator] unity8 fails to start since image 152 (mako 149)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349444
<rsalveti> that's currently making the latest image not to work with unity8
<pitti> rsalveti: ah thanks; that's one piece in the puzzle
<ogra_> pitti, did you check the files i pointed out above ?
<ogra_> if they arent there it wont boot
<pitti> ogra_: well, there is an "unity8" process as the phablet user, and a logind session, so the user was created
<pitti> ogra_: or did you point to something else?
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> no as long as the system knows about the phablet user we'Re fine
<ogra_> we had a bug with those files vanishing once the rw space gets mounted on top of them
<pitti> rsalveti: but even on current devel (133) it's rather broken; it shouldn't take 3 mins or so to see unity or an app? (the emulator doesn't seem to be the bottleneck)
<rsalveti> pitti: yeah, image 151 works way better
<rsalveti> something was indeed broken
<pitti> rsalveti: I tried to ubuntu-app-launch calculator in 157 (devel-proposed), and it indeed started right away; I just couldn't do anything in it
<pitti> rsalveti: so, I'm hopeful when your bug above gets fixed that it becomes much better for testing :)
<rsalveti> yeah
<charles_> nik90, commented in the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/ubuntu-clock-app/resolve-build-warning/+merge/228437/comments/553389
<nik90> charles_: thnx. I will test it out to see what works
<pitti> rsalveti: can I still get image 151 from somewhere?
<ogra_> there should be a --revision option
<pitti> ogra_: danke!
<pitti> rsalveti: oh wow, image 151 is quite nice indeed!
<rsalveti> that's how it should be
<rsalveti> :-)
<pitti> so now most  of the problems are gone, I just can't open the side launcher and exit calc
<pitti> but that's progress!
<faLUCE> hello, has ubuntu touch support for 3G on Nexus 7 (2012 version) ?
<ogra_> ubuntu touchg has no (official) support for the 2012 model at all anymore
<ogra_> all you will find are some very outdated images
<faLUCE> ogra_: thanks
<mgreg> how do i go about actually building a version of android to run in an lxc? There's some mention online, but details are a bit vague
<mgreg> i assume i need to neuter some of the features to prevent it killing the system when I try to start it
<dpm> Chipaca, got time now to talk about i18n'izing push notifications?
<Chipaca> dpm: let me see if gatox is also available
<Chipaca> yes, yes he is
<Chipaca> dpm: so.
 * gatox here
<dpm> ok, cool
<Chipaca> dpm: currently the to-be-i18n'ed strings come from the system settings push helper
<Chipaca> dpm: that currently lies within push-client, but it belongs over in system settings
<Chipaca> dpm: which is where gatox comes in
<dpm> Chipaca, what language is that in? Is this going to be moved to u-s-s soon?
<Chipaca> dpm: English. Or pyhton 3.
<Chipaca> dpm: and I hope so :) question for gatox more than for me :D
<dpm> ok, I'll take python :)
<dpm> ok, yeah, the language and if it's going to be migrated to QML or C++ will be a key question to answer
<gatox> dpm, Chipaca not sure about the "soon" part... first i'll need to finish with several tasks that i have on my plate about pay
<Chipaca> gatox: i could probably propose a patch myself
<Chipaca> merge proposal i mean
<gatox> Chipaca, that would be nice..... i have lots of tasks for pay and updates after that
<Chipaca> dpm: i'm assuming u-s-s has the i18n infrastructure in place, and all I'd need to do is use it from the script, correct?
<dpm> Chipaca, it has, but u-s-s is C++/QML, though
<Chipaca> dpm: you say that, but it already depends on python3 :)
<dpm> ah, right, I thought we were not using python for phone projects
<dpm> so yeah, if you just drop the python code in there and mark the strings for translation, "it should work"
<dpm> but I'm not sure I quite understand how python fits together with the u-s-s app
<dpm> Chipaca, gatox, so what's the plan then for migrating the push notifications to u-s-s? I'm still not sure I understand it, and how it will affect translations ^
<ahayzen> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> ahayzen: heya, on the train so may come and go a bit; I had a chat with mandel about your filename problems last week and he offered to try and get the content-disposition filename stuff implemented in UDM sooner
<ahayzen> Elleo, ah awesome thanks :) ...tht slightly differs from what popey just said to me?...
<popey> Elleo: mandel told me he was pretty busy, and we may not get that my rtm
<Elleo> ahayzen: oh? its possible things have changed since I spoke with mandel, he'd be the best person to ask for a definitive answer
<popey> i asked an hour or two ago
<Elleo> ah, you're more uptodate than me then
<Elleo> sorry for any added confusion ;)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> Elleo, how difficult would it be for the webbrowser to change the filename if this doesn't get done before rtm?
<Elleo> ahayzen: we'd need support for setting the filename in UDM, if mandel is happy adding that then the browser work is trivial
<ahayzen> Elleo, ok so it would still result in UDM work
<Elleo> ahayzen: yeah, albeit easier UDM work and potentially work I might be able to do if mandel is okay with the approach
<Elleo> ahayzen: heading underground now so will have to disappear
<ahayzen> Elleo, ah ok understood...so we now just need to hear from mandel as which solution to work towards
<ahayzen> \o/
<Elleo> but will read any logs I'm highlighted in when I get home
<ahayzen> Elleo, cool :) i'm gonna have dinner in a bit anyway so i'll be afk for a bit
<Elleo> okay, bye :)
<ahayzen> o/
<ahayzen> Elleo, thanks for ur help as usual :)
<Elleo> ahayzen: no worries, thanks for all the work you do on the music app :)
<ahayzen> Elleo, no problem :)
<mhall119> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> cwayne: hey, I'm trying to get a scope running on the emulator, I got it to install from a click package but it's not showing any results, I was hoping you could help me identify where I went wrong
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mhall119/+junk/community-scope is the code I have, it's just what the QtC template provided, I built it against a utopic i386 chroot kit and pushed the .click to the emulator and pkcon installed it
<mhall119> it shows in the Scopes part of the dash, and I can switch to it, but no example results are shown
<cwayne> mhall119: anything interesting in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log?
<mhall119> I'll check, just a minute I'm re-starting the emulator
<mhall119> cwayne: not when running it, no
<cwayne> mhall119: hm, im afraid I won't be of too much help, I don't really know C++ (been writing my scopes in go)
<mhall119> mhr3: can you help me with my scope problems?
<mhall119> ah, got an error this time
<mhr3> mhall119, what's up?
<mhall119> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7887429/ starting on line 33 is from scope-registry.log
<mhall119> mhr3: I created a new scope from the QtC template, built it, click packaged it, copied the click package manually to the emulator and pkcon installed it
<mhall119> mhr3: the scope shows in the Scopes part of the Dash, I can switch to it, but I get no results
<mhall119> line 33 of the above pastebin is when I switched to my scope
<mhr3> mhall119,   what(): AppArmor profile does not exist
<mhall119> yeah....so maybe my manifest.json or apparmor json wasn't generated correctly...
<mhall119> they look alright though
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mhall119/+junk/community-scope is the branch
<mhr3> if i remembered where are the profiles stored i'd ask you to list them
<mhall119> jdstrand: ^^
<xorrito> Hello everyone, i have a quick question, I have a first gen N7 with a non functioning digitize and i wanted to use ubuntu touch, question is: has ubuntu touch added mouse support yet?
<mhall119> mhr3: ok, I made a new package with I think fixed apparmor, now look at the log starting at line 81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7887559/
<mhr3> mhall119, nope, still broken :)
<mhr3> mhall119, dmesg?
<mhr3> should show the apparmor stuff
<mhall119> mhr3: ah,yes, still apparmor denials
<mhall119> [  948.722591] type=1400 audit(1406575170.213:119): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=2270 profile="com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope_0.2" name="/run/user/32011/zmq/priv/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity_ubuntucommunityscope" pid=4774 comm="scoperunner" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<mhall119> jdstrand: what am I missing in my apparmor manifest that's preventing my scope from running?
<mhr3> mhall119, our tutorial shows empty policy_groups
<mhall119> I had it empty before
<mhr3> it's like it's not applying proper profile... or maybe it doesn't even exist
<mhr3> who knows
<faLUCE> hello, is this the nexus 7 lte supported by ubuntu touch?  http://www.monclick.it/schede/asus/NEXUS7C-1A011AM/nexus7-new-nexus7c-1a011a-4g-lte.htm
<mhall119> well, my emulator is a bit old
<mhall119> r119
<mhr3> mhall119, quite possible that something else is wrong in the manifest
 * mhall119 will wait for jdstrand to respond then
<mhr3> mhall119, maybe it just doesn't like uppercase actually
<mhr3> seeing
<mhr3> profile="com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope_0.2" name="/run/user/32011/zmq/priv/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity_ubuntucommunityscope
<mhall119> I'd say that's crazy, but it's happened before....
<jdstrand> mhall119: sorry
<jdstrand> mhall119: you have a case mismatch
<jdstrand> mhall119: your profile is com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope_0.2, but your file access is /run/user/32011/zmq/priv/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity_ubuntucommunityscope
<mhall119> jdstrand: any idea where that's coming from? this is all from the template in qtc
<jdstrand> mhall119: sorry, no. but something is clearly not right. I think that if you change your click manaifest name to be: com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity, then the resulting policy should allow /run/user/32011/zmq/priv/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity_ubuntucommunityscope
<faLUCE> hello, I'm reading the devices' wiki of ubuntu touch. It lists nexus 7 2013 version. Now: I don't understand if Ubuntu touch supports the MOBILE data (not Wi-fi) of this model: (nexus 7 32GB 3G) http://www.fotodigit.it/scheda_tecnica-sezione_910-codPROD_86457-categoria_878.html
<jdstrand> but that may not be all you need to do
<jdstrand> mhall119: ^
<jdstrand> that may mess up registration or make it not start or something. might talk to the scopes team
<mhall119> jdstrand: ok, I'll give it a try and report back
<faLUCE> the devices' page confuses me... it says that it "supports mobile data on LTE version of N7" ... but I don't understand if the 3g mobile data is supported
<faLUCE> as well
 * mhall119 is talking to cwayne and mhr3 already
<mhall119> faLUCE: where does it say that?
<faLUCE> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  ("Works as well as official flo builds, but supports mobile data on LTE version of N7")
<mhall119> faLUCE: ah, that's a community built image, you'll have to find out who maintains it
<mhall119> the server's owner is listed just about that table on the wiki page, you should try reaching out to him
<faLUCE> mhall119: how can I reach him?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~vbocek has a "Contact this user" link
<mhall119> let him know that you found his name on that wiki page
<faLUCE> mhall119: yes, thanks
<mhall119> jdstrand: oh, I think this may be caused by my project's folder name not matching my project's click package name again :(
<mhall119> bzoltan1: ^^ is that still an outstanding bug?
<bzoltan1> mhall119: no, that is an ancient one
<mhall119> bzoltan1: something's gotten the case mixed up then
 * bzoltan1 reads logs
<bzoltan1> mhall119: jdstrand: I would try without capital letters
<mhall119> jdstrand: making the click manifest use camelcase didn't seem to work: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/Downloads$ click list
<mhall119> ** (process:4034): WARNING **: user.vala:738: Failed to parse manifest in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity/0.2/.click/info/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity.manifest: Failed to open file '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity/0.2/.click/info/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity.manifest': No such file or directory
<jdstrand> mhall119: oh, I forgot, that isn't allowed by the click manifest format
<jdstrand> mhall119: sorry. it is something in the scope that is causing the problem
<mhall119> jdstrand: bzoltan1: so allowing a scope project to be created with uppercase characters shouldn't be allowed
<mhall119> but didn't we solve this for apps in the past?
<jdstrand> fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ApplicationId
<jdstrand> with apps it was different iirc. ie, the bug was that the sdk was allowing uppercase letters in the click package name and that messed things up. once that was fixed and the applicationName was set properly, it worked
<bzoltan1> mhall119: I do not say it is not allowed, but I know it is not on my test plan... and many tools in the chain can get crazy because of a small glitch like this
<jdstrand> with scopes, there are two places aiui that set the scope id. between that and the scope click hook, have to keep things all straight (again, please talk to the scopes guys)
<jdstrand> to be clear-- scops are interested in '<click pkgname>_<scope name>'. '<click pkgname>' must not have uppercase, '<scope name>' may
<mhall119> jdstrand: I fixed the click package case and re-installed, but it's still getting camel case from somewhere....
<jdstrand> click-apparmor looks at the click manifest to define its variables for the paths. the scope must work in concert with what is declared in the manifest
<jdstrand> mhall119: it is something in the scope itself
<jdstrand> mhall119: grep the code
<mhall119> grepping the code will return a lot of instances, because the project name is used to define classes and such
<mhall119> I'm not sure which one will or might be responsible for telling apparmor what profile to use
<jdstrand> yeah, I am not a scopes expert
<mhall119> maybe it's the scope .ini file, that still has the wrong case...
<jdstrand> when I looked at a go scope a while back, there is something with registration and something with the scope runner
<jdstrand> iirc
<jdstrand> right, and the .ini file
<jdstrand> I think the name of the .ini or the executable might have something to do with it too
<jdstrand> have I mentioned talking to the scopes guys? :P
<davmor2> ogra_: what did you do to the permission again I got no boot again
<davmor2> 155 is broken
<daker> davmor2: no way, i just rebooted after upgrading to 155
<mhall119> bzoltan1: mhr3: everything in all of my CMake files has been changed to lowercase, except hte project name, but I'm still getting camelcase in my .so
<mhall119> and my .ini
<mhr3> mhall119, so change the project name
<bzoltan1> mhall119: no idea
<mhr3> mhall119, eitherway, pls open a bug about it
<mhr3> if you haven't yet
<bzoltan1> mhall119: if you give me the branch you struggle with I can start it in the morning ...
<daker> davmor2: yes 155 is broken for sure
<mhall119> bzoltan1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1349586 and I linked to my bzr branch in the description
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349586 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Creating a scope project with uppercase characters cause apparmor profile mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^
<mhr3> mhall119, was this like that since you created the project?    "name": "com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity",
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  you sure it is a qtc plugin bug?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: I have no idea where the root cause is, if it's not in the plugin feel free to re-assign
 * bzoltan1 was handling half a dozen of bugs today from multimedia to emulator image
<mhall119> mhr3: no, I changed it manually, I think
<mhall119> no, maybe I didn't
<mhall119> rev1 of my branch has it lowercase, so I suppose I didn't
<mhall119> rev1 should be unmodified from the template
<mhr3> well, as long as the cmake rule file uses uppercase, it won't work
<mhr3> and something must have generated it with the upper case
<mhall119> the template I'm guessing, probably missed a force to lowercase somewhere
<bzoltan1> mhall119: the binary is called  ubuntucommunityscope/libcom.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.UbuntuCommunity_ubuntucommunityscope.so
<mhall119> bzoltan1: right, but it shouldn't be
<mhall119> or the .ini shouldn't be
<mhall119> or something shouldn't be, but is, and it's confusing apparmor
<jdstrand> note, apparmor isn't confused. click-apparmor is operating based on what is in the click manifest. the click manifest and the scope are not in sync. unfortunately, I can't tell you how they aren't
<mhall119> right, by "confused" I meant it's the point where the mismatch is causing the process to blow up
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  OK, cool. I will check it with zbenjamin tomorrow first thing in the morning... what is not so far here :)
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan1
<mhall119> jdstrand: so maybe I should say apparmor is the victim of it :)
<jdstrand> mhall119: pretty sure I would call you the victim here :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  most likely it is the cmake project handling in the QtCreator what is using the project name
<mhall119> jdstrand: if I didn't want to suffer, I wouldn't still be doing this :)
<mhr3> mhall119, well, the first error you got was that the apparmor profile doesn't exist, right? so that's probably the root of the problem
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  that was the motto of this week :D
<jdstrand> mhall119: hehe
<mhr3> mhall119, did you try fixing it the other way? changing the json to camelcase?
<mhall119> mhr3: that could have been an unrelated error in my initial packaging attempt
<mhall119> mhr3: yes, that made it worse
<mhr3> worse how?
<mhall119> mhr3: click package names can't have uppercase (just like deb package names, IIRC)
<mhr3> oh
<mhr3> nvm then
<mhall119> yeah, would have been an easy fix if that was all
<pmcgowan> ==== 155 is broken do not flash or update ====
<daker> pmcgowan: yes :(
<popey> pmcgowan: might wanna mail the list?
<pmcgowan> someone did
<popey> kk
<pmcgowan> some poor soul
<pmcgowan> ;)
<popey> hah
<daker> well ssh still works so we can still run the -cli to update
<mhall119> pmcgowan: another one?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, yeah, some stuff snuck in from archive, still figuring it out
<mhall119> pmcgowan: is this because of the gcc version bump and rebuilds?
<pmcgowan> dunno
<dobey> meh, i wish the backlight issues on the nexus5 would magically get fixed too
<daker> mhall119: maybe this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/28/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t08:00
<mhall119> daker: I'm assuming that's in reference to the build image problems, not my scope problems
<daker> mhall119: yes the broken image
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-29
<dholbach> good morning
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> the grooveshark webapp stops playing music if i toggle the screen or switch to a different app
<tsdgeos> where do i file a bug for this?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows where Mirv is?
<jgdx> seb128, hey, which schema do I put this in? system or a new one?
<seb128> jgdx, hey, what was the keys again?
<jgdx> seb128, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7892893/
<jgdx> seb128, sim settings
<seb128> jgdx, I think I would make a new schemas, com.ubuntu.sim (or phone?)
<seb128> Laney, ^ do you have a preference there?
<Laney> umm
<jgdx> seb128, I like the sound of phone.
<seb128> jgdx, +1 from me for that
<Laney> yeah don't mind so much
<Laney> however this looks like it could be "a(ss)" instead of different keys
<seb128> jgdx, ^
<jgdx> right
<Laney> Not sure I much like the defaults either
<Laney> who consumes this key?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Rain Day! :-D
<jgdx> Laney, messaging app, uss at least
<jgdx> dialer app
<Laney> or is it a way of looking up a friendly name from a modem?
<Laney> in which case it sounds like a dictionary
<jgdx> Laney, the sim name lookup or the whole thing?
<Laney> I mean this schema
<Laney> it's to provide a mapping between modem paths and friendly names?
<jgdx> and enable the user to select a default sim (modem path) for calls and messages
<Laney> yeah those last two are probably okay like this, although you could use a maybe instead of an empty string for 'ask' if you want
<jgdx> Laney, 'ask' most def
<Laney> I think the first two should probably be "{ss}" and don't hardcode the defaults but instead calculate these dynamicall
<Laney> https://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.37/gvariant-format-strings.html#gvariant-format-strings-dictionaries
<jgdx> those docs makes my right eyelid shake
<Laney> just think of {ss} as a dicationary whose keys and values are both strings
<Laney> which is a mapping from modem names to display names
<jgdx> I dabbled with this, but my program (the consumer of the key) just segfaulted
<jgdx> I'll give it another stab.
<jgdx> Laney, is it supposed to be just "{ss}"? That does not compile
<jgdx> Laney, I filed a bug against gsettings-qt. Could you take a look at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-qt/+bug/1349787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349787 in gsettings-qt "application crashes when using gsettings binding for schema with a{ss} type key" [Undecided,New]
<janimo> barry, hi, I am again looking at the MRs filed against u-s-i. Can you give me a hint about how to create the new test for https://code.launchpad.net/~jani/ubuntu-system-image/skip-gpg-verification/+merge/222761 ?
<seb128> hey there, I know the n5 is not officially supported, but there is a community image that sort of works, but the screen doesn't suspend ... does anyone has a recommendation to where to look at/start if somebody was wanting to try to debug that issue?
<deepak> hi
<kenvandine> has anyone used dbusmock yet to mock com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound ?
<deepak> I recently using touch 14.10. When I update any app, the storage shows that the old version is still there. How can I clear the old version ? Can anyone help me ?
<deepak> I am using nexus 4 (8 GB)
<deepak> any one is there who is using touch 14.10 and interested to help me
<jgdx> kenvandine, hey, the work for dual sim in call forward/waiting, is that wip?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i haven't worked on it
<jgdx> kenvandine, what about the numbers in about panel for dual sim?
<kenvandine> jgdx, nope :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, :) goodie, then I'm synced
<kenvandine> i'm fighting with the sound panel atm...
<kenvandine> jgdx, particularly writing tests and mocking the sound stuff in accounts service
<kenvandine> i've implemented all the vibrate and silent mode settings
<kenvandine> but having a terrible time getting dbusmock to mock com.ubuntu.touch.AccountsService.Sound
<jgdx> kenvandine, what's up with the tests?
<kenvandine> i assume mostly because i haven't done much with dbusmock in the past
<kenvandine> but this interface seems weird...
<kenvandine> it's apparently not introspectable and you have to use getter/setters on org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties
<kenvandine> and wrap them...
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you done anything like that?
<kenvandine> i saw your tests for the background stuff
<seb128> kenvandine, isn't om26er doing test for the sound panel?
<kenvandine> that same approach doesn't work for the sound interface :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, all the interfaces I've mocked implements the getters setters from org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties
<kenvandine> seb128, not sure... i'm adding tests for the features i just added
<om26er> seb128, kenvandine I am only testing ringtone setting
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/change_ringtone_test/+merge/228228
<kenvandine> jgdx, the sound interface is annotated as vendor added, not sure if that is a hint to why it's annoying
<seb128> om26er, kenvandine: you might have duplication in mocks though?
<kenvandine> om26er, where are your tests?
<jgdx> doesn't look like that branch adds mocking, but tests on the live bus
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> is that getting the IncomingCallSound from that interface?
<om26er> kenvandine, yes
<om26er> kenvandine, I have reusable helpers if you want to use them.
<kenvandine> yes!
<kenvandine> om26er, are your tests in a ubuntu-systems-settings branch somewhere?
<om26er> kenvandine, the one seb128 pasted: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/change_ringtone_test/+merge/228228
<kenvandine> oh, sorry i missed the link :)
<om26er> kenvandine, look for helpers.py
<jgdx> kenvandine, if you still want to mock it, you could do something like [1] L1449–1500 and add the interface to the user object, IIRC. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's what i did... :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh. Are you trying to add the interface and it fails?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i was having a problem with that, and i think i have that nailed, but my setter isn't working
<kenvandine> i want to be able to set it from inside my test and verify the UI reflects the change
<kenvandine> but the setter seems to do nothing
<jgdx> kenvandine, do you emit a signal manually?
<kenvandine> no...
<jgdx> which you have to, the setter does not do that automatically
<kenvandine> sigh
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> self.EmitSignal("org.foo…", "PropertyChanged", "sv", [args[0], args[1]])'
<jgdx> e.g
<jgdx> :)
<kenvandine> well that certainly explains it... i thought the properties interface on fdo did that :)
<derek-g> plz. move it along with Ubuntu phone development. I want one.
<cwayne_> davmor2, pingerino
<davmor2> cwayne: don't make me slap you into the middle of next month acting all cute and cuddly
<davmor2> cwayne: what's up dude
<cwayne_> lolol
<cwayne_> davmor2, was wondering if we could get qa signoff on silo 008
<davmor2> cwayne: not at the minute
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping
<dpm> tedg, charles_ - there's a message that says "Empty!" whenever there is nothing to show in an indicator. Do you know where it comes from? I've noticed it needs to be internationalized, but I'm not sure which project to file the bug against
<charles_> dpm, looks like it's coming from qml/Panel/Indicators/DefaultIndicatorPage.qml
<dpm> charles_, ah, thanks. Which project is that?
<charles_> dpm, d'oh, I meant for that to be in the path I was pasting! It's in unity8
<dpm> charles_, cool, thanks!
<mterry> jgdx, is there a way to reset the phone to factory settings as the user?  I would have expected system-settings to offer that
<ogra_> mterry, sergiusens works on that
<ogra_> only from recovery mode though
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1207860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207860 in Ubuntu system image "Need support for factory reset (needed by settings)" [High,Fix released]
<mterry> ogra_, hrm.  I want a way to trigger that from userspace -- if user can't enter right pin enough times we are supposed to wipe phone
<sergiusens> mterry: ogra_ wrt reset, barry was adding that to the latest system setting api
<ogra_> eeek !!!!
<sergiusens> mterry: and pmcgowan is waiting on that ;-)
<mterry> ogra_, we warn them...  :)
<ogra_> mterry, well, thats awful nontheless
<ogra_> even with a waring
<mterry> ogra_, it's apparently common on phones -- I think iOS does it after some high amount like 20?
<seb128> mterry, they added a dbus api to u-s-i
<mterry> ogra_, apparently people have nice friends that don't troll them by wiping their phones
<ogra_> i just dont hand mine to others :P
<barry> sergiusens, mterry, ogra_ do a `man system-image-dbus` to view the current dbus api.  there's a .FactoryReset() method
<barry> in s-i 2.3.1
<mterry> barry, seb128, sergiusens: thanks!  I will look at that API
<seb128> mterry, yw!
<ogra_> barry, oh, did you notice that we have a new s-i crash in testing (now that the logging issue is gone) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/581/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_system_settings/_usr_sbin_system-image-dbus.32011.crash/*view*/
<barry> ogra_: i didn't!  but oh wow, that's an odd one
<pmcgowan> mterry, while you are at it do the reset action in settings
<barry> ogra_: is there a bug open for that?  i can spend some time on it
<seb128> pmcgowan, wdym reset action?
<mterry> ditto
<ogra_> barry, i dont think there is yet ... until either sil2100 or someone from QA opeened one yet
<pmcgowan> seb128, the reset the phone option
<seb128> pmcgowan, what option?
<pmcgowan> one sec
<seb128> pmcgowan, the all settings? the launcher? factory?
<pmcgowan> seb128, factory
<ogra_> pmcgowan, see above ... bug 1207860
<ubot5> bug 1207860 in Ubuntu system image "Need support for factory reset (needed by settings)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207860
<ogra_> this is what is being discussed here atm ;)
<barry> ogra_: k
<pmcgowan> seb128, punting on settings, maybe can do launcher
<seb128> pmcgowan, that's what we are discussing
<mterry> pmcgowan, yeah I'm trying to implement a factory reset if user can't log in X number of times
<seb128> pmcgowan, jgdx is working on the reset launcher atm, we discussed that earlier
<pmcgowan> seb128, very good
<mterry> barry, that dbus call is brutal  :)
<mterry> I mean, I don't know what I expected
<mterry> But still
<ogra_> mterry, wrap it in a nice function in system-settings so the rest of us doesnt have the pain :)
<mterry> ogra_, hah, not that it's complicated necessarily.  Just that you press Enter and you're phone is gone
<ogra_> lol
<tsdgeos> mpt: is it only bad for 14 year old girls but not for 14 year old boys?
<mpt> tsdgeos, yes, in the sense that they’re much more likely to have had unpleasant experiences of that sort in the past
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> sigh world is sexist
<tsdgeos> ok
<mpt> Well, not *only* bad, but worse on average
<barry> mterry: yeah.  suggestions certainly welcome, but i'm not sure what else you can do ;)
<mterry> barry, no I like it, and it's exactly what the greeter wants.  Just a tad scary  :)
<barry> :)
<mhall119> bzoltan1: zbenjamin: have you guys had a chance to look at my scope name case bug?
<mhall119> hmmm, r157 is taking quite a long time to boot after upgrading
<mhall119> what is Binder_2?
<mhall119> it and apparmor are taking up all the CPU time
<mhall119> jdstrand: apparmor_parser is slowing my boot after upgrade, I thought that was only supposed to happen after the first flash on a device
<jdstrand> mhall119: it will happen if there are policy updates too, which there were (the nameservice abstraction was upated)
<jdstrand> mhall119: it will be back to normal after this boot completes
<mhall119> ok
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  yes, we talked about it
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is it something I can fix with my current project/emulator, or should I scrap them and start fresh?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  i would sed all the capital strings
<mhall119> bzoltan1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7896431/ are the only instances of camelcase in my source directory
<barry> ogra_: re: that s-i crash.  it's telling me the directory that the database is being opened/created in doesn't exist.  by default, that's /var/lib/system-image/  - is there some reason that directory wouldn't exist, or would get unmounted, etc.?  that directory should get created by the installation of system-image-common binary package.
<mterry> ogra_, we're out of traincon!
<mterry> ogra_, I'm inclined to push in those livecd-rootfs changes, eh?
<dobey> mardy: ping. around? have some issues with online-accounts and the u1 plug-in that i could really use your input on
<mhall119> looks like we need to raise developer awareness about properly categorising their apps
<barry> ogra_: i think i know what's going on.  the "logging issue" is the clue.  is there any way you can check the perms on /var/lib/system-image?  i bet you will find it to be 02770 and the process running system-image-dbus in the smoketest won't be the owner/group of that directory.  if the dir is not writable, then it can't create the settings.db file.  shouldn't affect real world users, but it's a smoketest-not-run-as-root issue (probably
<barry> as easily fixable as the logging issue - please file a bug!)
<cwayne_> mterry, pingerino
<mterry> cwayne, pongalong
<cwayne_> mterry, hey, so i apologize cus I'm sure i've asked this before, but if we set the .pam_environment to some non-english language before the welcome-wizard is run, it should be properly localized, right?
<mterry> cwayne, you'd have to do that before lightdm runs
<cwayne_> so if we do it at image flashing time, we should be good to go
<mterry> cwayne_, sure
<cwayne_> mterry, and we still don't have a better way to preseed the language right? last i checked there was going to be an accountservice call or something, but i think that was for split greeter?
<mterry> cwayne_, yeah that was split greeter
<cwayne_> mterry, so .pam_environment's still the way to go then?
<mterry> cwayne_, yeah that's good
<cwayne_> cool
 * cwayne_ wishes there was a cleaner way, but as long as ti works :)
<dobey> does trying add an accout for google/fb/twitter result in a crash for anyone else? i'm getting a blank page for a couple seconds, and then crash and sent back to the list of accounts
<matv1> just installed the newly promoted one. lots a goodness :)
<matv1> spotted a camera bug that looks new to me though
<matv1> anyone I could talk 2 thats doing work there?
<matv1> I am seeing the camera do this: when swiping up to modify settings like HDR  location and flash, i can change settings but i cant get out of that mode
<matv1> is that me doing it wrong? or can anyone confirm?
<matv1> on Mako at least
<mhall119> matv1: swipe down from just the area with the controls, no higher
<matv1> mhall119 nah i wont do that anymore
<mhall119> it's a little bit picky, and not intuitive
<matv1> oooh right!
<matv1> no i knew thats where it was. its just that the swipe area is really small now
<mhall119> yeah, you used to be able to tab above the controls to dismiss them too I think
<matv1> mhall119 indeed. thats how i remember doing it
<matv1> doesnt seem optimal like this
<matv1> you think it warrents a bug report?
<mhall119> matv1: I agree, file a bug and I'll +1 it
<matv1> cool. hang on
<matv1> mhall119 https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1349977
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349977 in camera-app "after swipe-up to adjust settings, its really hard to go back" [Undecided,New]
<janimo> barry, I am not sure how to add the new testcase for https://code.launchpad.net/~jani/ubuntu-system-image/skip-gpg-verification/+merge/222761 can you point me to an existing one I could use as a starting point?
<nik90> charles: hi, now that TRAINCO is over, can we request a silo for your https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1340329-when-alarm-is-shown-inhibit-sleep-and-force-display-on/+merge/228047 MP
<daker> awe_: hi, do you have a few minutes to help me get to register to the network(ofono) ?
<awe_> daker, sure
<daker> awe_: http://i.imgur.com/PBCgeQH.png
<sarnold> "Mode avion" -- for when your phone is a bird :)
<awe_> daker,  let's step back for a minute...  can you do anything for with the modem ( voice calls, sms )?
<daker> awe_: i don't get the unlock menu their even after a reboot
<awe_> I'm not sure what you mean
<daker> awe_: ok, if i reboot the phone, the unlock sim card doesn't appear on the network indicator
<awe_> ah, ok
<daker> sarnold: :)
<awe_> what image aere you running?
<daker> awe_: this start to happen to me when the plane mode landed
<awe_> yes, but what image are you *now* running?
<daker> 157
<awe_> ok
<awe_> now the next thing to do is to run /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems | grep Online
<awe_> also, I didn't see a reply to my question about voice calls or SMS?
<awe_> actually never mind
<awe_> if the SIM is locked, you can't do either
<awe_> daker, actually if you can pastebin the entire output from list-modems that would be better
<matv1> dobey no i cannot confirm that. just tried adding an fb account. works like a charm
<daker> awe_: sure wait a sec
<daker> awe_: phone calls http://i.imgur.com/3XxNkJT.png
<awe_> list-modems please
<dobey> matv1: it seems to be due to poor network connection, so i filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1349975
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349975 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "OAuth based plug-ins appear to crash under poor network connectivity" [Undecided,New]
<charles> nik90, I've already asked thostr_; he should get a silo for that when he begins his day about 12 hours from now
<daker> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7897289/
<nik90> charles: ah ok
<awe_> dakar, ok... modem is offline, which is why you're hitting this
<matv1> dobey ah I see hmm actualy.. didnt I see something like that pass in the mailgroup..
<daker> awe_: so i need to run online-modem
<daker> ?
<awe_> can you also pastebin the contents of /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states?
<awe_> daker, that should fix, but I want to see the values from saved-states
<daker> awe_: ok
<matv1> dobey let me try and find that
<awe_> has this been broken ever since flight-mode landed, or does it just fail periodically?
<daker> periodically
<awe_> ok
<daker> sometimes it works after an upgrade
<daker> awe_: as you can see it says Lockdown = 0 which means it has been unlocked which something i haven't done
<daker> right ?
<dobey> matv1: well, not a bit deal for me now that i know why it's doing it, but it is annoying. more annoying for me is the backlight bug on n5 (but i'm not sure where to file it, or if anyone would even bother looking at fixing it)
<dobey> i'd fix it myself if i knew how though
<awe_> daker, the problem is Online = 0
<awe_> daker, please post the contents of saved-states?
<awe_> you can safely ignore Lockdown
<daker> awe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7897303/
<awe_> thanks
<matv1> dobey sorry I don't own a N5. havn't seen that one
<awe_> daker, please try online-modem and if it comes up, then reboot the phone just to ensure that it persists
<daker> awe_: ok
<awe_> if that fails, then I may need you to hand-edit the saved-states file
<dobey> matv1: yeah, backlight is fine on n4. but it stays on even with screen off, on my n5
<daker> awe_: it's online now, but the UI still shows the same thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7897320/
<awe_> sure, now you need to enter your PIN
<awe_> is the menu item available from the network menu?
<daker> awe_: no
<awe_> please reboot
<daker> ok
<daker> awe_: still nothing on the UI
<daker> http://i.imgur.com/NSZrIwI.png
<matv1> dobey is that must do no good for your battery life to say the least
<matv1> would that be mir related or is that deeper down?
<dobey> matv1: i expect probably a deeper problem, in pm or kernel stuff
<dobey> matv1: yeah, battery life under ubuntu is unfortunately not very great yet
<dobey> on the other hand, every time i unlock the screen now, it wants me to turn the phone off ;)
<matv1> dobey  haha that would help :)
<matv1> dobey thats on all devices though
<dobey> hrmm, does the online-accounts-ui process write any useful logs anywhere? i'm having trouble finding any :-/
<dobey> matv1: indeed it is. but battery life on my n4 isn't terribly great either
<matv1> dobey i am wondering how is call quality now for you on N5?
<matv1> or rather how is it on the receiving end?
<dobey> matv1: don't know, i haven't had a sim in it for a while
<dobey> but i never really had much quality issues with it when i did
<matv1> suprisingly few people do
<matv1> dobey people tell me i sound like i live in a fishtank :)
<dobey> i would, but for a while the screen wouldn't come back on, and when that got magically fixed the backlight wouldn't turn off
<dobey> so i got a bit too frustrated dealing with it, and put my sim back in my webos phone
<dobey> matv1: i only ever got a complaint about echo or such when making calls on the n5, maybe once or twice
<dobey> and i made maybe 15-20 calls total, so not too bad
<matv1> dobey I see. well i havnt been running proposed lately so it might have been fixed a while ago
<dobey> matv1: you're on n4?
<matv1> dobey yes
<dobey> matv1: there was a radio firmware update from google that should help, iirc. if you haven't upgraded the firmware you might want to try that
<matv1> dobey I know. I have that firmware. applied. But it still hasn't been great after that
<dobey> oh ok
<nik90> charles: ping
<charles> nik90, pong
<nik90> charles: hey, I just noticed that when an alarm is triggered there is no vibration.
<nik90> charles: Is that something that can be easily added? Would it require design spec?
<charles> nik90, yes everything needs to come from design :)
<charles> as for actually implementing it... I'm sure there's a "vibrate now" call somewhere out there, off the top of my head I don't know what it is :)
<nik90> charles: I will check with them and let you know :)..btw which timezone are you? I like to track that on my clock app :D
<charles> US/Chicago
<nik90> sweet thnx
<dobey> speaking of alarms
<dobey> how does one toggle a specific alarm on or off?
<dobey> only way to turn an alarm off is to delete it?
<nik90> dobey: unfortunately atm delete is the only way :/
<nik90> dobey: this is due to a looping bug which renables alarm when you disable it
<nik90> dobey: I need to figure out how to break that loop and will then restore that functionality in the UI
<charles> nik90, looks like it would be done using the platform-api that ricmm wrote for haptic feedback, in ubuntu/application/sensors
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i guess it doesn't matter for me though. alarm doesn't show up in the indicator
<charles> a bug that re-enables the alarm when you disable it?
<nik90> charles: ok. we have a bug reported against the clock. I will add datetime indicator and also ubuntu-ux to get design input
<nik90> dobey: alarm doesn't show in the indicator?
<nik90> dobey: when you create an alarm, it is automatically enabled and should appear in the indicator almost instantly
<nik90> dobey: I have been waking up to it for the past few weeks
<charles> as long as it's not an alarm that's already passed?
<dobey> nik90: seems to work on my n4, but not on the n5
<nik90> charles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1272337
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1272337 in Ubuntu Clock App "EDS reverts alarm status immediately" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> dobey: ah that I have no control over :/
<dobey> nik90: yeah, it's just incredibly weird
<charles> dobey...? hm
<charles> dobey, on the n5, does creating an alarm make the alarm show up in ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/${some-random-long-name}/tasks.ics?
<dobey> charles: yeah, i don't know how the alarms work exactly, but it strikes me as incredibly odd that hardware would matter there
<dobey> hmm, let me check that file
<dobey> charles: yeah, it's in that file
<charles> hm, okay
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i see why it isn't working though
<dobey> i think
<charles> oh yes?
<dobey> RRULE;X-EVOLUTION-ENDDATE=19700101T000000Z:FREQ=DAILY;COUNT=-1
<dobey> that looks incredibly wrong
<dobey> the DTSTART is correct though
<nik90> dobey: btw did you create alarms with the old clock app or the new one?
<nik90> dobey: new one has a white background
<dobey> nik90: the one installed by default (old one)
<nik90> ah ok
<dobey> charles: is RRULE;X-EVOLUTION-ENDDATE what indicator uses to determine if the time has already passed?
<charles> dobey, I'll have to go dig into evolution to see -- indicator-datetime's calling e_cal_client_generate_instances()
<dobey> ah ok
<charles> dobey, yes it looks like e_cal_recur_get_rule_end_date() is using that key
<charles> in calendar/libecal/e-cal-recur.c
<dobey> so why is that key being set with the unix epoch then
<dobey> especially when all the other dates in the thing look correct
<charles> good question.
<charles> looks like it's set only in one place, e_cal_recur_set_rule_end_date(), which takes a time_t as an arg
<charles> so somewhere that must be getting called with 0
<charles> let's see who calls that...
<danilos> hi, I am trying to build ubuntu-keyboard (lp:ubuntu-keyboard) with sbuild on my trusty desktop following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile but I am getting https://pastebin.canonical.com/114422/
<danilos> whoops, make that http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898238/
<danilos> if I try to apt-get manually in a schroot I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898240/
<danilos> but considering libplatform-api1-dev is a transitional package, replacing that in debian/control with libubuntu-application-api-dev (this patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898249/) still fails
<danilos> failure is not very telling: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7898260/
<danilos> anyone has any idea what could be going wrong?
<charles> dobey, can you confirm that this happens for you even with fresh builds on the n5?
<danilos> using --debug with sbuild doesn't give me any more data, how can I see more details on why does the above fail during dh_auto_configure
<dobey> charles: yes, i'm on 157 right now
<charles> hmm
<dobey> charles: yeah, it's weird. i've even had it work a couple times. but it would work once, and then the next day no alarm. really weird
<jypYxYAKSa> hi
<jypYxYAKSa> is it possible to install ubuntu touch to my galaxy nexus i9023 and then use it as an full featured desktop with plugged in monitor and keyboard?
<Beldar> jypYxYAKSa, Not as a desktop even if installed not there yet.
<jypYxYAKSa> but can i run ubuntu touch on it
<jypYxYAKSa> ??
<Beldar> jypYxYAKSa, The headers of the channel have links to what as of now are installable phones.
<OERIAS> Anyone here have the official ringtones, notificatons, and alarms for Ubuntu touch.
<daker> OERIAS: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-phone-ringtones
<OERIAS> Any new ones?
<daker> OERIAS: you can download ringtones+notification from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-touch-sounds/ubuntu-touch-sounds_13.10.1.tar.gz
<OERIAS> Thank you daker.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-30
<robert__> question about updating to 14.04
<robert__> its going thru the update process and stops then quits
<robert__> it says it fails to connect to one of the servers located at
<robert__> W:Failed to fetch  http://archive.canonical.com/dists/percise/partner/source/Sources 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.150 80]
<robert__> any ideas on why it cant fetch said files?
<robert__> or how to skip that step?
<sarnold> ten seconds? that might be a new level of impatience..
<nhaines> Next time he should type "precise" more precisely.
<sarnold> nhaines: hehehe :)
<nhaines> Oh well, hopefully he finds help.  Preferably in an Ubuntu desktop support channel.  :)
<sarnold> I hope he noticed the typo and slunk off quietly. hehe.
<nhaines> I wouldn't count on it. :)  But I'm tempted to test and see if that's an actual bug.
<nhaines> Did they spin out Ubuntu 12.04.5 images?
<sarnold> nhaines: not yet
<OERIAS> Tizen! Tizen! Tizen!
<jorvis> Got on here to read about the possibility of getting Touch on my Galaxy Note Pro 12.2, but it doesn't appear that it's on the target device list.
<dholbach> good morning
<janimo> dholbach, good morning. I have a packaging related question :)
<dholbach> janimo, sure
<janimo> dholbach, I had not uploaded a package in a long time so I am not sure what the latest method is to make sure only QAd thngs get in the archives
<janimo> do I dput normally and things get automatcallly routed to proposed?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration happens after the upload
<janimo> dholbach, ok thanks. Let's see if I still have my dput.cf :)
<dholbach> janimo, the default should just work
<janimo> dholbach, indeed it does. cheers :)
<dholbach> :-)
 * janimo just did debuild -S -sa and upload, so will wait the reject email to upload properly without orig tarball  :)
<janimo> hmm, accepted. ok
<OERIAS> Tizen! Tizen! Tizen!
<brendand> does anyone know how to get more verbose output from ubuntu-app-launch?
<brendand> or where the relevant logs are?
<ogra_> pitti, did you see selenes mail on the phone ML = (specifically the last paragraph) ... looks like we somehow try to run the desktop apport on the phone, any idea whats wrong here ?
<ogra_> mterry, did you mean lxc-android-config (instead of livecd-rootfs) ? yes, go ahead ...
<mterry> ogra_, yes I did...  :-/  Long day yesterday
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<mterry> ogra_, we don't have a way to truly test the upgrade scenario, do we?  I mean, we both fake-tested it, but just checking
<ogra_> no, testing the upgrade is impossible without building our own image ...
<ogra_> which takes more work than rolling back in case something is wrong
<ogra_> so just go for it :)
 * mterry cowboys
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheesecake Day! :-D
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, stupid question... do you know/think we could reduce the boot image size? it doesn't fit on flo's recovery partition any more, which means dual booting flo is impossible now
<ogra_> how much is it over ?
<mandel> Elleo, hello
<ogra_> (if it is megabytes i fear there isnt anything we can do )
<pitti> ogra_: you mean https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09240.html?
<ogra_> pitti, yeah
<ogra_> looks like apport tries to fire up the desktop UI
<pitti> ogra_: no, that's not what it is, but I know what's up
<ogra_> ah, cool
<pitti> ogra_: FYI, I fixed bug 1349579 yesterday
<ubot5> bug 1349579 in apport (Ubuntu) "whoopsie-upload-all uses an incorrect assumption regarding what to upload" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349579
<ogra_> yay
<pitti> ogra_: as bdmurray wants the hooks to run for whoopsie
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> ogra_: but the hook assumes that it always has an UI object; it needs to cope with UI being "None" (i. e. noninteractive)
<pitti> ogra_: it's just cosmetical (crashing hook will be ignored), but I'll fix it
<ogra_> thanks
<OPSJono> What are peoples opinion on using Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4? - I've been reading up quite a bit the past few days. Always liked Ubuntu. I'm thinking of buying a Nexus 4 just to install Ubuntu Touch.
<Elleo> mandel: heta
<Elleo> mandel: heya*
<OPSJono> Hwy
<mandel> Elleo, so, I was up very late last night and I have something for you => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/content-disposition/+merge/228804
<mandel> Elleo, is not 100% RFC complaint but will cover most cases if not all
<mandel> Elleo, can you take that for a spin and see if it does fix your issues, for example downloading images from gmail
<Elleo> mandel: or alternatively content-hub is unconfined if it takes that as the owner by that stage
<davmor2> Morning all
<mandel> Elleo, there is a check if it is unconfined AND passed the destination
<mandel> Elleo, here => !metadata().contains(Metadata::LOCAL_PATH_KEY)
<Elleo> mandel: ah, so only if the originating app wants to override the destination?
<mandel> Elleo, correct, but that is just if the app is unconfined :)
<Elleo> mandel: does that play okay with the fact that content-hub changes the destination directory?
<Elleo> mandel: that happens after the download is created, but before it's started; but I'm not sure if that's different to the changes made via the metadata
<mandel> Elleo, yes because the change of the file name is done on the finish and content-hub must change the destination before the start, you will see that I grap the filaname of the (bad) path and replace it with the one of the content-disposition
<Elleo> mandel: okay, great
<mandel> Elleo, line 66 of the diff
<mandel> Elleo, I also ignore any possible full path that the content-disposition might provide
<Elleo> yeah, that's good
<janimo> ondra-, rsalveti the adb_usb.ini fix is now in utopic
<nik90> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> nik90, hey Nekhelesh... what's up?
<nik90> MacSlow: hey, you work on the snap decisions right?
<MacSlow> nik90, yup
<nik90> MacSlow: Is it possible it have a snap decision with only 1 button?
<MacSlow> nik90, nope
<MacSlow> nik90, a "one action" notification is an "interactive notification, where the whole notification-bubble is a button...
<nik90> MacSlow: hmm, for our design spec at https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_00, we do not have the snooze function ready for RTM. As a result we want to only show "ok" rather than "Ok" and "Dismiss".
<nhaines> nik90: err, were you the one posting new design clock videos?
<MacSlow> nik90, e.g. a notification about a incoming SMS uses such an interactive notification... when you tap that it'll bring you to the messaging app
<nik90> nhaines: affirmative
<nik90> MacSlow: is the implementation easy to change between snap and interactive notification?
<nhaines> nik90: I deeply miss the sunrise/sunset feature, but otherwise the new design implementation is beautiful and elegant.
<nik90> nhaines: yes I read that in your email. I have already informed the designers about it :)
<nhaines> nik90: I know it's hard to take a pretty Photoshop mockup and turn that into code, so I just wanted to thank you (and the others by proxy).  :)
<nhaines> Ooh yay.  :)
<MacSlow> nik90, there are examples for all types of supported notifiations in lp:unity-notifications/examples... have a look
<pitti> ogra_: fixed in trunk, and followed up to the mail
<MacSlow> nik90, the change is very simple
 * ogra_ hugs pitti 
<nik90> nhaines: They have added it to their todo which we will be following up on after rtm
<nhaines> That's good to know!
<nik90> MacSlow: ah ok..the indicator-datetime is the one which draws these notifications for the clock app. I didnt want to make life harder for charles
<nik90> MacSlow: I will see if design allows this change just for rtm.
<nik90> MacSlow: thnx
<MacSlow> nik90, np yw
<nhaines> Frankly, from the last promoted image (was it r133? r137?) to the latest, the OS has made fantastic leaps.  I'm very excited for it.  :)
<nik90> nhaines: yeah, it is shaping up quite nicely. olliver was saying we could expect more cool stuff in the dash before rtm in the weekly development videos
<nhaines> For a long time now, it's only been apps that have kept me from wanting to use Ubuntu all the time.  :)  The recent updates have really pushed that stunning design I expect from Canonical.
<nhaines> The code's been pretty decent for a while now.  So great from the community. :)
<mandel> Elleo, here are the debs => https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B5OC6S6xvZL_OU5jM3Q1YmVkMmc/edit?usp=sharing
<nhaines> I do know that if I spent 15 minutes testing out some new features, when I reboot back into Android I spent the next hour trying to edge swipe.  :)
<Elleo> mandel: thanks
<mandel> Elleo, js bot seems to be complaining about the symbols yet it should not
<Chipaca> Laney: question: do i need to do anything further with https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317 ?
<nik90> nhaines: yeah...I do try the edge swipe unintentionally on android
<nhaines> nik90: everyone I demonstrate the edge swipes to, they're always impressed.  :)
<nik90> :)
<nhaines> Now if we get all of the core apps to take advantage of the bottom edge, I will be selling Ubuntu phones every time I speak.
<nik90> nhaines: will happen slowly..the bottom edge hasn't rolled into the SDK yet, so what you see are custom implementations which make it difficult for all app devs to take advantage of
<nhaines> nik90: yes, but if Canonical announces that this is the new killer feature, well, then they have to back it up.  :)
<nhaines> At least with the core apps.
<nik90> +1
<nhaines> I bought the T-Mobile G1 sight unseen, 20 minutes after the press release a month before launch.  I'm happy to be an early tester for tech I believe in.  Late 2015, everything will be stunning.
<nhaines> But I'm crossing my fingers.  Two months ago, Ubuntu looked a *lot* more primative than it does now.  We'll see how it all turns out.  :)
<Laney> Chipaca: you can include it the landing with the consumer if you like
<Laney> It goes through ci train
<Chipaca> Laney: the 'needs fixing' by jenkins won't block that?
<Laney> nope
<Chipaca> cool
<Chipaca> ok, will do!
<Chipaca> Laney: thanks
<OPSJono> Hi, is there a Spotify app on ubuntu touch? - or a web app at least?
<ogra_> there is a webapp, yeah
<nik90> OPSJono, ogra_: actually there is a native app by Elleo. It however requires spotify premium
<Elleo> nik90: also, it's rather hampered by lifecycle stuff at the moment, and hasn't been updated in a *ages*
<Elleo> if I ever have some free time I might make an unconfined version for people to sideload that talks to powerd or something
<OPSJono> Yeah I have spotify premium anyway - I'm going to get a Nexus 4 this weekend and install Ubuntu touch on it. - I just wanted to make sure it had Spotify - so I can ditch my iPhone 5 :) => Thanks!
<nik90> Elleo: but dont' we have the media-hub which fixes the lifecycle issues?
<nhaines> nik90: only for local files.
<nik90> ah
<Elleo> nik90: not for spotify unfortunately, we don't have anything we can pass to media-hub from libspotify; to protect all their DRM stuff they just give you a proprietary library that spits out small chunks of raw audio data for the app to render
<ogra_> nhaines, media-hub also streams ... but cant authenticate afaik
<ogra_> (well, what Elleo said ... )
<mandel> Elleo, I have tested that version of udm (the content-disposition one) with image updates and it works correctly, I'll test the click scope and the app updates. At that point is a matter of you letting me know if it does the trick with the browser downloads
<OPSJono> Elleo: So does the native spottily app work (functionally, offline playlists etc.. with premium) And by "hampered by lifecycle stuff" do you mean just the spottily app, or the entirety of Ubuntu Touch?
<Elleo> OPSJono: not sure if it works on the latest images, haven't tried it in a while; but the life cycle issue for spotify is that it gets suspended when you switch apps or the phone goes to sleep, so it's not much use at the moment
<OPSJono> Elleo: Ahh, thanks for the clarification - I'll be giving it a test either at the weekend or at some point during next week
<Elleo> OPSJono: okay, if you run into problems let me know; I really need to update the UT version to include a bunch of bug fixes I made on sailfish, but I've been a bit swamped recently
<Elleo> mandel: okay, will give it a test in a minute, just setting some other stuff compiling
<OPSJono> Elleo: Will do! Cheers :)
<popey> Elleo: i would love an unconfined version of your app... :D
<Elleo> mandel: not getting filenames based on the content-disposition in my tests; both gmail and this simple example don't seem to work: http://mikeasoft.com/~mike/contentdisposition
<Elleo> popey: yeah, it's been something I've been meaning to put together for ages; need to dig into the powerd stuff though
<mandel> Elleo, can you pass me the logs from udm?
<Elleo> mandel: sure, just a sec
<Elleo> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7904024/
<piiramar> mandel: When receiving an MMS with a picture attached, is it expected to see an "Unknown Download" in the Transfers view? I can spot several problems related to that ...
<mandel> Elleo, let me build another version with better logging
<Elleo> mandel: okay
<piiramar> mandel: 1. that "unknown download" line confuses the user 2. I have seen weird download percentages, just like bug 1348162 for email attachments 3. when pausing and resuming the download, nuntium is not happy (have even seen it panic once)
<ubot5> bug 1348162 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Indicator label Unknown download and went over 100% " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348162
<mandel> piiramar, hmm weird, but I can't look at it right now
<piiramar> mandel: ok, nothing urgent, I'll report a bug so I don't forget it myself ;-)
<mandel> piiramar, please do, should be an easy fix
<piiramar> mandel: reported as bug 1350307
<ubot5> bug 1350307 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) ""Transfers" view broken for MMS downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350307
<mandel> thx
<pete-woods> jdstrand: hey. just wanted to ask about this scope cache directory thing
<pete-woods> am I right in understanding that we're going to modify the security profile to allow scopes to create their cache directory in ~/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/… ?
<pete-woods> or have I got the wrong end of the stick there?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: hey, scopes can already create ~/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/<scope dir>
<pete-woods> oh
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what they can't create is ~/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/
<jdstrand> (and we don't want them to be able to do so)
<pete-woods> jdstrand: just because I tried: aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.vimeo_vimeo_1.0.0 mkdir -- ~/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/com.ubuntu.vimeo/
<pete-woods> and got mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/pete/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/com.ubuntu.vimeo/’: Permission denied
<pete-woods> (and the leaf-net dir already exists)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: can you paste /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.vimeo_vimeo_1.0.0
<pete-woods> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> pete-woods: also, what is the output of 'ls -ld /home/pete/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/'
<pete-woods> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7904303/
<pete-woods> pete@pete:~/src/unity-scope-vimeo/trunk$ ls -ld /home/pete/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/
<pete-woods> drwxrwxr-x 2 pete pete 4096 Jul 30 13:00 /home/pete/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what is the output of 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' at the time of the denial?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7904318/
 * pete-woods no idea what mask c is
<jdstrand> create
<jdstrand> you need 'w' for that
<pete-woods> ah, obvious when you think about it
<jdstrand> did you change the profile and forget to load it into the kernel?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I have no idea even how to load it into the kernel
<pete-woods> this is all being done by click
<pete-woods> jdstrand: everything else about the profile seems to work
<pete-woods> e.g. actually connecting to the scope server
<popey> ogra_: where should kernel PM suspend type bugs go?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: let me try it here
<ogra_> popey, hmm, either the kernel itself, android or upower
<pete-woods> jdstrand: you want the click package?
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> popey, whats the issue ?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: (incidentally, sudo apparmor_parser -r /path/to/profile)
<popey> ogra_: bug 1342351
<ubot5> bug 1342351 in Ubuntu Music App "Music Player won't advance to next song if screen is blank and device is unplugged" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342351
<jdstrand> pete-woods: not yet
<popey> multi-second delay between one track and the next
<popey> I see a lot of kernel spam in syslog related to pm suspend stuff
<ogra_> popey, yeah, i noticed that too ... i thought i had ripped my CDs wrongly :P
<popey> looks less like a music app bug, and more some problem with suspend / wakelocks
<popey> heh
<popey> good.
<ogra_> popey, start with media-hub
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> (most likely not it but that should give us the right path to track it to the right thing )
<pete-woods> jdstrand: Warning from /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.vimeo_vimeo_1.0.0 (/var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.vimeo_vimeo_1.0.0 line 113): Character - was quoted unnecessarily, dropped preceding quote ('\') character
<jdstrand> pete-woods: oh duh
<pitti> jdstrand: suspend bugs belong to the running kernel (i. e. the android one on touch, "linux" on desktop)
<jdstrand> owner @{HOME}/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/@{APP_PKGNAME}/   r,
<jdstrand> pete-woods: there is no 'w' on the directory! :)
<jdstrand> pitti: ??
<pitti> jdstrand: on the desktop we can apply quirks to pm-utils if necessary, but this has long been obsolete, and shouldn't count as primary way of fixing them
<pitti> jdstrand: erk, sorry, mis-read scrollback
<jdstrand> I don't know what you are talking about :)
<pitti> popey: ^ answer about suspend bugs
<jdstrand> hehe
<popey> pitti: i dont actually know if it's a suspend issue, just seeing a lot of suspend spam in syslog
<pete-woods> jdstrand: does this mean you can easily roll out a fix to the template? :)
<jdstrand> pete-woods: I'll fix it today
<jdstrand> pete-woods: yes, it is a simple bug. sorry
<pete-woods> jdstrand: woot! you'll make a lot of people happy
 * cwayne will be happy
<pete-woods> jdstrand: it's the trouble with declarative programming, writing tests for it is hard
<pete-woods> I guess you'd need a test that you ran under a easyprof generated scope profile, that tried to mkdir ~/.local/.....
<jdstrand> we have those kinds of tests
<jdstrand> but not for every rule in a profile
<jdstrand> I can add it to make sure it doesn't regress
<pete-woods> well that's up to you, as it's your codebase
<pete-woods> just glad you spotted it :)
<derek-g> any news on when ubuntu phone comes out? Is it more closer to fall or winter?
<popey> derek-g: asking every day doesn't make it happen faster
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> soon
<ogra_> :)
<derek-g> popey, im still gonna
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA | phablet-flash is deprecated, use ubuntu-device-flash | @derek-
<popey> dammit
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/18xvTAA | phablet-flash is deprecated, use ubuntu-device-flash | "soon"
<ogra_> lol
<popey> there, that'll do.
<popey> if we release it too early, this might happen:- http://gifmg.com/i/i6d140f07cOFWGm
<ogra_> derek-g, you know the general ubuntu rule for such questions, right ?
<ogra_> every time someone asks it gets delayed by 1h
<derek-g> popey, that seems like a near-success?:)
<popey> heh
<dpm> Saviq, would you know where I could file a bug for the name of the app not being localized in its splash screen?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, any news on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1316978 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1316978 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-touch-session needs to be able to start even if the homedir is filled to 100%" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dpm, that'd be unity8, Gerry is working on that
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I'm getting another round of reminders that space is tight by our testers. When things get very tight, I believe we're still borked by this bug
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, still on my list, no worries ... i was busy with dev-mode and now i'm looking at other HW stuff ... i'll definitely come back to it
<ogra_> it is one of my highest prio tasks on my TODO
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, noted. I'll send people your way :-)
<ogra_> do that ;)
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, if the HW i'm looking at atm wouldnt miss *all the work we did for mako over the last months* .... it woulld surely be easier :P
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, I'm sure
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> mardy: hi. did you get my e-mail?
<dpm> thanks Saviq
<barry> mandel: hi.  just checking to see if you made any progress on LP: #1341685 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1341685 in ubuntu-download-manager "When unconstrained, udm sometimes downloads files to wrong location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341685
<mandel> barry, sorry I had to focus on the position service and will be back to udm asap
<mandel> barry, atm I have to make choices.. :-/
<barry> mandel: ack.  so far, i'm hoping that this only affects the tests, but now that i think s-i 2.3.1 is in a promoted image, i'll keep an eye out to see if it affects anyone in the real world.  my guess is that it won't at least until the *next* promoted image (so there's something to upgrade to).  still, in all my physical testing, i didn't run into it, so again, i hope it's just affecting the test suite.
<z3r0> help pls
<z3r0> it possible to install ubuntu touch on hp slate 7 tablet
<k1l_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install if someone from the community did that already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mandel> barry, I'll do my best to keep an eye
<mpt> Chipaca, if an app triggers a notification of type vibration and nothing else, how can you tell what app it was?
<z3r0> kll: my tablet can't recognize, i'm using 14.04
<Chipaca> mpt: if the app is relying solely on vibration, presumably it's using vibration patterns that are easily recognisable
<z3r0> i'll use adb devices to see what devices are connected
<mpt> Chipaca, same for sound, I guess
<Chipaca> mpt: pretty much, yes
<Chipaca> mpt: on android there's an app that you know without looking at your phone that it's a message from it, because it uses a single short vibration and sound that is quite effective at that
<Chipaca> fwiw
<mandel> Elleo, issue fixed, I screwed up a small check
<Elleo> mandel: ah, cool
<mandel> Elleo, who else can we ping to test it? the media people were interested, right?
<mandel> bfiller, ^^
<bfiller> mandel: thanks, this is the filename thing for downloads right? ahayzen and the music-app guys would be interested in testing
<daker> nik90: yo
<mandel> bfiller, correct, is the content-disposition fix
<mandel> bfiller, would be nice to test it and if everything works in most cases we should be ok to go
<mpt> Chipaca, but still a use case for the notification settings will be “something is making my phone vibrate and I don’t know what it is”
<daker> nik90: i am not sure why the the system time & the clock time are different
<Elleo> mandel: do you have some debs I could play with? I can check with the gmail app at least
<mandel> Elleo, I'm building a package for you to confirm it works (It did work with your webs test file)
<Elleo> mandel: ah great, thanks :)
<Chipaca> mpt: hmm... possibly? Or "why am i not getting notifications for X" i guess, too.
<mpt> Chipaca, yeah, it needs to cover both, which is the awkward things
<mpt> *thing. I.e. allow sorting by app (“what can app X do?”) and by type (at least for “what can make sounds?” and “what can make vibrations?”)
<daker> any date indicator dev here ?
<pmcgowan> daker, charles but he is away
<daker> pmcgowan: ok, because i am seeing an issue with the time on differente side(indicator, clock, u-s-s and greeter)
<mpt> Chipaca, since time is short, maybe for this version we should let every app have Launcher badges, and have the single list with one switch per app covering everything else
<mpt> Chipaca, then for the next version we can control individual things for individual apps
<charles> daker, ping
<charles> daker, what's the time issue you're seeing?
<daker> charles: hi, let me explain
<daker> charles: yesterday their was a major issue with time, where they changed the time on GSM network from GMT to GMT+1(DST) by mistake
<daker> charles: now the clock & the u-s-s shows the correct time(with GMT+1) but the time indicator & the greeter still shows the GMT time
<Chipaca> mpt: you know launcher badges only appear if the app launcher is on there, yes?
<mpt> Chipaca, on where?
<Chipaca> mpt: when you say "launcher badges" you mean the counter on an emblem on the launcher?
<charles> daker, hmm
<Chipaca> mpt: that's the only thing we have that matches "launcher badges" even closely :)
<mpt> Chipaca, oh cripes, do we still have that silliness where apps don’t have badges inside the Dash?
<daker> charles: screenshot coming
<charles> daker, does the indicator time keep updating every minute, but just shows the time 1 hour off from what it should be?
<daker> charles: yes
<Chipaca> mpt: yes, yes we do. And the only badges on the launcher itself are ones with counters.
<mpt> @#%!
<meetingology> mpt: Error: "#%!" is not a valid command.
<mpt> meetingology, no, it’s a sign of exasperation
<meetingology> mpt: Error: "no," is not a valid command.
<charles> daker, crazy. yes, that would be a bug for me
<charles> daker, could you file a ticket in launchpad with the info, so that it can get tracked?
<Chipaca> mpt: sorry :-(
<mpt> It’s almost as if the Launcher and the Dash are implemented using different toolkits…
<daker> charles: http://i.imgur.com/3gJox5k.png
<charles> daker, thank you
<daker> charles: u-s-s & clock 15:42 & indicator & greeter 14:42
<nik90> daker: and which one is the correct time?
<nik90> daker: 15:42 or 14:42?
<mpt> Chipaca, anyway, all the more reason for the settings not to claim to control badges, if the badges don’t work most of the time anyway
<daker> u-s-s & clock are correct if we count the TZ change(which was a mistake by the operator)
<charles> daker, how can I reproduce this bug? Is there a way for the phone user to trigger this too?
<dobey> charles: hey. so indicator doesn't show the alarm, but it totally went off this morning anyway. but i left that phone in my office, so i didn't get up to turn it off, and it just kept going for like 30 minutes straight or something.
<daker> charles: i am not sure, but this happen when the operator changed the timezone over the GSM network
<daker> charles: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date
<daker> mercredi 30 juillet 2014, 15:48:08 (UTC+0100)
<charles> dobey, that's even stranger... that means indicator-datetime is aware of the alarm, but it's not getting shown for some reason
<charles> dobey, any privacy issues with mailing me your tasks.ics?
<charles> daker: if you cat the contents of /etc/timezone, which does it show -- the one being used by indicator and greeter, or the one shown by u-s-s and clock?
<kenvandine> seb128, can you give a final approval to https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/api_v1/+merge/227948
<daker> charles: yes it says Africa/Casablanca
<nik90> daker: can you give me the name of a big city where you live, I want to try with the new clock app
<daker> charles: Casablanca
<daker> nik90: for you
<nik90> daker: with the new clock app it reads 14:52
<nik90> daker: google also shows 14:52
<seb128> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<daker> nik90: yes it's correct if we don't count the TZ changed made by mistake by the operator
<kenvandine> i'll prepare branches for the 3 rdepends to land with it
<nik90> daker: can you restart your phone and check if u-s-s still shows 15:42 instead of 14:42?
<dobey> charles: no, the only thing in it is that one alarm, i can even pastebin it
<daker> nik90: the issue is that after this mistake u-s-s & clock shows the time with TZ change while the time-indicator & the greeter still shows the time without the TZ change, so something is wrong somewhere
<daker> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/3gJox5k.png
<charles> dobey, if you go into phablet-shell and "restart indicator-datetime", does the alarm show up?
<nik90> daker: yeah I saw
<dobey> charles: nope (and i installed a newer image this morning, so it rebooted since)
<charles> dobey, cool, so the silver lining is we have a good test case there
<dobey> charles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7905538/
<charles> dobey, yes please pastebin it and I'll test here
<daker> nik90: i'll try to reboot
<nik90> daker: ok. let see if that changes things
<charles> dobey, this is the n5 problem you were mentioning before, right? Is this showing the same behavior of the menuitem shows up on the n4 but not on the n5?
<dobey> charles: yes. the alarm doesn't show up in the indicator menu, and the clock icon doesn't show up on the top panel, on the n5
<kenvandine> seb128, although i guess they can land anytime, since it still has the provides
<kenvandine> i won't bother trying to squeeze them all into the same silo
<daker> nik90: same thing :)
<nik90> daker: hmm :/
<daker> charles: the operation is called NITZ, right ?
<nik90> daker: can you install clock reboot from the ubuntu touch stores and find out what time it is showing
<nik90> if it is not too much hasse
<nik90> hassle*
<daker> nik90: same time GMT+1 (16:03)
<daker> nik90: well u-s-s & both clock apps display the correct time(with the TZ changed which is GMT+1)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have versionned depends in the rdepends?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> just for the old package name
<brendand> cjwatson, there's a couple of click QA issues that need to be taken care of if you have the time. neither of them urgent though
<daker> nik90: with the correct time i mean it count the TZ change, even if the time is not correct
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity-webapps-qml/content1/+merge/228874
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/address-book-app/content1/+merge/228873
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/content1/+merge/228872
<seb128> ralsina, hey
<brendand> cjwatson, first is i'd like to get the test plan finalised, but there's a todo left in it, which needs to be addressed
<kenvandine> seb128, if you want to give them an ack :)
<ralsina> hello seb128
 * nik90 is confused :P
<seb128> ralsina, to see comments from previous revision on the mr, you can select the rev in the combo box
<ralsina> seb128: ok, that makes sense :-)
<brendand> cjwatson, second is that coverage seems to have dropped a few points. do you know why? was there a chunk of code landed without unit tests?
<cjwatson> not afaik
<cjwatson> brendand: my concern about the test plan stuff in the last QA report I read was that it included the idea that we should be "improving manual test coverage" or some such
<cjwatson> which I fundamentally disagree with, the manual test plan should be as short as possible :)
<seb128> kenvandine, k, approved what I could (I don't have rights on the first one)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'm not going to put them all in the same silo though, that could end up taking ages :)
<cjwatson> brendand: I don't see the drop in the coverage graph on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/ - where are you seeing it?
<cjwatson> brendand: in fact the very last commit on lp:click/devel is that one to improve unit tests - we haven't landed anything for a while
<brendand> cjwatson, the coverage dashboard is really confusing. here's a build exhibiting the lower figure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-utopic-amd64-ci/10/?
<cjwatson> oh, no, there's one more I missed, but it has test coverage
<cjwatson> brendand: that's on lp:click, we haven't landed the improved tests from lp:click/devel on lp:click yet
<cjwatson> they'll be in the next landing, whenever we organise that
<brendand> cjwatson, ah. i think the coverage dashboard might be pulling from both. i'll check that out
<brendand> cjwatson, as for the testplan, if i did say such a thing then i must have been drunk/high at the time
<brendand> cjwatson, TODO: click-update-manager tests
<brendand> cjwatson, that's what i was referring to
<cjwatson> ah, perhaps I misunderstood
<brendand> cjwatson, if the resolution to that todo is to automate those tests then all the better
<cjwatson> I've been meaning to chase that down - I think I wrote that, but IIRC click-update-manager is either gone or is going away
<brendand> cjwatson, if it's to remove it then as long as that's justified then not a problem
<charles> nik90, do you have time to test the indicator-datetime in silo 6 to see if that resolves the "stutter" issue for you?
<nik90> charles: oh yes definitely. will do so
<charles> nik90, like I said in the ticket, I never get the stutter behavior so I think your tests would be more useful
<charles> nik90, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+packages
<charles> nik90, ty
<charles> dobey, I got lost in another channel, did you pastebin the tasks.ics? And, you're saying that this same tasks.ics would work on the n4 but not the n5?
<nik90> charles: when do you need this by?
<charles> nik90, today would be good :)
<nik90> charles: alrite, give me an hour or so
<daker> charles mterry bug 1350401
<ubot5> bug 1350401 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Incorrect time after NITZ operation made by the operator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350401
<cjwatson> brendand: ok, updated the wiki page in light of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/revision/169, although I think this just moves the problem around
<cjwatson> brendand: however hopefully it moves the problem to a responsive set of people :)
<popey> anyone know what package the 7digital scope lives in?
<popey> I need to file a bug
<cwayne> popey: lp:ubuntu-rest-scopes
<cwayne> its not really on the phone itself
<popey> ta
<nik90> rsalveti: how long does it take for a n4 to go deep sleep (while not connected to the power socket)?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/anchorkeyboard/+merge/228886
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so I take it that worked
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jgdx: that doesn't break anything i can find in settings, maybe it'll fix your issues in apneditor
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I think he needed it for sim names
<kenvandine> jgdx, i assume you were seeing it in the sim labels?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i wasn't able to reproduce the problems in the existing inputs
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and setting it didn't seem to introduce any problems, so i think it's safe
<pmcgowan> great
<jgdx> kenvandine, indeed, thanks
<Chipaca> mpt: should I still expect something from you today?
<Chipaca> mpt: (asking as i approach nominal eod given i'm 1h to the east of you right now)
<mpt> Chipaca, yes, here’s the text: “Selected apps can alert you using notification bubbles, sounds, vibrations, and the Notification Center.”
<mpt> Chipaca, and then we’ll have more fine-grained settings for the next version. How does that look?
<Chipaca> mpt: and the toggles turn off all of that?
<mpt> Chipaca, unless you have time to implement the more fine-grained settings right now…
<Chipaca> mpt: that depends on how much ui work is involved :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, np, let me know if it fixes your issue
<jgdx> kenvandine, I tried it in my (blocked) sim name editor branch. It fixes it so that you easily can scroll to whatever's hidden by OSK.
<kenvandine> jgdx, sweet!
<nik90> charles: Initially testing shows no alarm sound stutter :D. I have set one last final alarm to ring in about 2 hrs. Hopefully by then my phone is in good sleep to see if we put that issue to rest for sure.
<jgdx> kenvandine, if this is a new thing, then messaging app should be told. IIUC they have built a workaround using a KeyboardRectangle component.
<nik90> charles: and the phone screen lights up like a charm
<kenvandine> jgdx, that was an old hack i think, which was duplicated in several places
<kenvandine> could probably be removed now with anchorToKeyboard
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems so. I tried both and they gave the same result.
<jgdx> kenvandine, what does the flickable prop on mainwindow do?
<kenvandine> i think it tells it which flickable to use for hiding/showing header
<dobey> charles: 10:55 < dobey> charles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7905538/
<rsalveti> janimo: thanks for pushing the adb usb ini fix
<rsalveti> nik90: that depends if you have sim card (gsm network) or not
<rsalveti> with gsm enabled, it might take a few seconds or minutes
<mpt> Chipaca, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Notification?action=diff&rev2=4&rev1=3
<dobey> charles: i don't know if that exact tasks.ics works on the n4. i created an alarm on the n4, for the exact same time, with the exact same recurrence settings, and it showed up in the indicator on the n4
<rsalveti> wifi also holds it back for a few as well
<nik90> rsalveti: I do have a sim card and make calls using it.
<nik90> rsalveti: ok. I will wait for 30 mins just to make sure
<nik90> rsalveti: thnx
<rsalveti> sure, np
<rsalveti> but there's a bug in the android code that we can't do much unfortunately (the way it holds up the wakelock internally)
<Chipaca> mpt: it's not true that "by default, every app should be able to issue notifications"
<mpt> Chipaca, why not?
<Chipaca> mpt: an app needs to do some legwork before it can do notifications, and we can detect them by those that have done that legwork
<mpt> Chipaca, what is legwork in this context?
<Chipaca> mpt: in particular, they need to have a "push helper", something that translates push messages into notifications, declared in their manifest
<nik90> charles: ping
<Chipaca> mpt: the only bit can show notifications without that is emblem counters (because they are weird)
<mpt> Chipaca, so would it be more accurate to change “should be able to” to “should have permission to”?
<Chipaca> mpt: not sure i follow
<mpt> Chipaca, as in, “By default, every app should have permission to issue notifications”
<Chipaca> mpt: I read that as relating to apparmor (and it's false in that context), but maybe you mean something else
<mpt> Chipaca, what I’m trying to express is that when you install an app that uses notifications, it should be able to issue them without you ever going into this screen.
<Chipaca> mpt: correct. yes.
<Chipaca> mpt: notifications are opt-out
<mpt> right
<Chipaca> and if the app is done right, you shouldn't usually need to see the screen at all
<mhall119> pmcgowan: enabling spell checking or suggestions on the phone makes "search as you type" features like the Dash unusable, is there a plan to fix that?
<Chipaca> but that's hard :)
<mpt> Chipaca, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Notification?action=diff&rev2=5&rev1=4
<Chipaca> mpt: it still says it should list "all apps", when we can prune that to "all apps that have a push helper" without loss of generality i think
<Chipaca> genericity?
<mpt> ugh
<mpt> So, for apps that don’t have a push helper, do we omit them from the list, thereby causing people to scour the list for them, and be unsure whether they ever send notifications…
<mpt> …or do we include them with a switch that’s off and can’t be turned on
<Chipaca> mpt: isn't the list going to be needlessly long if we list everything?
<dobey> mpt: do apps have to get some push event from a server to have notifications? what about background apps, once that bit is enabled in the system? one might want to turn off notifications for those apps too, no?
<Chipaca> mpt: but I do see your point
<Chipaca> dobey: i don't think the background state of an app affects what we're trying to do
<Chipaca> dobey: and i didn't understand your first question :)
<dobey> Chipaca: well, non-background apps can't pop notifications themselves; and popping a notification if the app is in the foreground would be really crappy for an app to do
<Chipaca> dobey: what is "popping a notification"?
<Chipaca> dobey: showing a notification bubble?
<dobey> Chipaca: but if i have a backgrounded app, and it's doing somehthing and i want to pop a notification to the user, do i still have to do it via the push notifications server?
<dobey> Chipaca: or sound, or vibration, yes
<Chipaca> dobey: right. so.
<Chipaca> dobey: if you have an app running in the background (because it's unconfined, say), it can talk to the Postal Service API to post notifications on its behalf
<Chipaca> dobey: it needs the right permissions of course, and it needs a push helper
<dobey> i'm not talking about unconfined. i'm talking about confined apps that are in the background
<Chipaca> so in that way it's indistinguishable from an app that can do the full push notifications dance
<dobey> huh
<Chipaca> dobey: however
<Chipaca> dobey: if an app is in the foreground, it can not post notifications
<Chipaca> that is, requests to post notifications by foreground apps are dropped on the floor
<dobey> it seems weird to me to require an app have another process to be able to just say "show a notification"
<seb128> ralsina, so, I can't find your inline comment attached to any revision, and I didn't get those by email ... are you sure you saved them?
<Chipaca> dobey: ok
<dobey> anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: it is a bit weird, and if it turns out to be a common use case we'll probably improve on that
<Chipaca> dobey: however
<Chipaca> dobey: for now, this is what there is
<dobey> right. i was asking for claification in terms of the UI you're discussing
<Chipaca> dobey: (and it's this way because the other use case for that endpoint is when an app that *isn't* you posts a message to you, so of course you want to go via the helper for that)
<dobey> i guess the only thing that can show notifications without a push helper currently, is the sms/dialer stuff
<Chipaca> the way we were deciding what list of apps to show in that interface was "get everything that has a helper", because that is the list of apps that can show a notification
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, those don't use the postal service at all
<dobey> yeah, they're special cases that shouldn't be disabled anyway
<Chipaca> mpt: dunno if we've lost you with all this developer banter
<ralsina> seb128: I am pretty sure, yes. In any case, except for the QML change, I followed your suggestions. I did defer to chipaca for the hardcoded directory and for the name of the gsettings schema
<seb128> ralsina, what about the qml change?
<dobey> if a helper is required, then only showing apps which have the helper in that list, makes sense to me
<ralsina> seb128: I need to work on that, got sidetracked a bit
<seb128> k
<dobey> Chipaca: if what makes sense to me matters at all, anyway :)
<seb128> ralsina, can you tell me if you are able to find your comments on the web ui or post them again as a comment or something?
<Chipaca> dobey: I am unsure as to whether it does
 * Chipaca grins
<ralsina> seb128: yes, I will do aone large comment with them all
<Chipaca> ralsina: inline comments?
<Chipaca> ralsina: you'll notice they say "unsaved" until you make an actual comment
<ralsina> Chipaca: replies to inline comments, yes
<seb128> ralsina, thanks
<Chipaca> ralsina: and the actual comment will have a checkbox [x] include 27 inline comments
<seb128> ralsina, I still think you didn't click the green checkmark on the right of the comments
<seb128> because they would be in the email/ui otherwise
<Chipaca> ralsina: until then they're saved in ... cookies? hopes and promises and user sessions? something like that
<ralsina> Chipaca, mpt: also, this doesn't disallow *all* notifications from apps, just push notifications. So if a user expects this settings page to disallow appX from showing things in messaging menu, he's going to be disappointed
<dobey> ok
<Chipaca> ralsina: um
<Chipaca> ralsina: an app can't use the messaging menu except through us
<Chipaca> ralsina: click app that is
<dobey> does *anyone* other than mardy know online-accounts remotely well?
<ralsina> Chipaca: if that's true forever, then cool with me :-)
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine
<dobey> kenvandine: how well do you know online-accounts?
<Chipaca> dobey: ralsina: i fear we broke mpt. Dude, have you any idea how much time it takes to grow a new one? not to mention having it shipped from nz
<Chipaca> mpt: FWIW the text as is on the wiki right now works without the "all apps" bit. “Selected” apps, as it well says. We could re-iterate after that text, “if an app is not on the list, it can't issue notifications” or somesuch
<Chipaca> ralsina: can you change the text to be as in the wiki now?
<ralsina> Chipaca: sure thing. wiki link?
<Chipaca> ralsina: we might have to change the logic to show all apps, not just ones having a push-helper, if mpt doesn't think the other is workable
<kenvandine> dobey, been a while :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: (apps without a helper would be grayed out)
<Chipaca> ralsina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Notification
<ralsina> Chipaca: should be easy
<Chipaca> ralsina: there's also a TBD more fine grained thing that mpt wanted to know if we could do. I haven't answered that until i know what it is, but i sure hope we can do it (because the current solution's limited expressiveness would frustrate me as a user)
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm trying to track this down, but having a horrible time doing so. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1350144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350144 in ubuntuone-credentials (Ubuntu) ""Cancel" button does not work when opened via OnlineAccounts.Client API" [Critical,Triaged]
<dobey> kenvandine: do you have any ideas how to debug that? :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: more fine grained as in sound/vibration/etc individual checkboxes?
<Chipaca> ralsina: about it being true forever, the future includes moving things further into postal, not the other way around (AFAIUoCPTF)
<Chipaca> ralsina: maybe? I don't know :)
<ralsina> ok, that WFM
<Chipaca> ralsina: but yes, somehting like that
<ralsina> Chipaca: changed text to match the wiki. Good thing we have word wrap :-)
<kenvandine> dobey, i have an idea of why
<dobey> kenvandine: oh, please enlighten me :)
<dobey> all my ideas didn't work :-/
<kenvandine> not sure the solution :)
<kenvandine> shouldn't it just quit?
<kenvandine> dobey, basically i think it should do the right thing when it's using the trusted session
<kenvandine> dobey, i guess it might need to hook into some trusted session api maybe ?
<dobey> kenvandine: obviously it *should* do the right thing :)
<dobey> i don't think it has anything to do with trusted session or not (we don't have trusted sessions on the device yet anyway)
<kenvandine> i think it should be exiting the process right now
<dobey> so yes, it *should* do the same thing as when one opens it from system settings
<kenvandine> so focus should shift
<dobey> yes, and twitter does if i hack things around to test it in place of the u1 plug-in.
<dobey> and the u1 plug-in is doing the same thing when cancel is pressed (calling finished())
<ralsina> seb128: my inline comments should be visible now :-)
<kenvandine> dobey, it should cancel the signon-ui request
<kenvandine> which i think is now renamed
<kenvandine> but it cancels the request on dbus
<dobey> kenvandine: we're not hitting signon-ui in u1, i don't think
<seb128> ralsina, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> that would explain it :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, those text fields should set the hints to disable it
<pmcgowan> sounds like a bug to me
<dobey> kenvandine: how does that explain it?
<kenvandine> dobey, i think that cancel button only really interacts with the signon-ui request
<kenvandine> so if you're not using signon-ui, then there is nothing for it to do
<dobey> kenvandine: it doesn't
<kenvandine> i'm not saying it's right :)
<kenvandine> are your sure?
<dobey> kenvandine: i mean, if that were true, it would also not work under system-settings
<kenvandine> ah... well system-settings is also a bit special :)
<dobey> kenvandine: the cancel button removes the temporary account that was created, and then just calls finish()
<kenvandine> but i see your point
<dobey> kenvandine: the OAuthMain element stuff is doing the same thing there
<kenvandine> and i think on finish, the process providing the UI exits
<dobey> online-accounts-ui is the thing that embeds the qml plug-ins
<dobey> it's the name of the process
<kenvandine> ah, right
<kenvandine> that's the signon-ui replacement :)
<dobey> oh
<kenvandine> i think when finish is emitted, it exits
<dobey> well, yes, it should exit, but it isn't
<dobey> and we are emitting finish
<dobey> which is why i am totally stuck with trying to figure out why it's not working
<kenvandine> ok, so that must not be getting caught
<kenvandine> or..
<kenvandine> online-accounts-ui still sees it as pending
<kenvandine> i think there is some queue
<kenvandine> and it waits for everything in the queue to finish
<kenvandine> so maybe there are more than one requests?
<dobey> maybe i'll just have cancel do exit(0);
<dobey> how can there be more than one request?
<kenvandine> dunno
<dobey> how do i debug it? :)
<kenvandine> run it with the magic env variable to increase logging output
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> SSOUI_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<kenvandine> that might help
<pete-woods> jdstrand: hey, just submitted an MR for the click review tools (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/click-reviewers-tools/wrong-scope-ini-path/+merge/228894)
<pete-woods> could you give it a look over when you get the chance
<pete-woods> in its current state, it will basically block all scopes from being uploaded
<charles> nik90: pong
<nik90> charles: hey, I got a decision from the design team about 2 issues.
<dobey> kenvandine: where does that log output go to?
<nik90> charles: the first is the about the vibration.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1350017
<kenvandine> stdout
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350017 in Ubuntu Clock App "[clock-app] There is no vibration when an alarm goes off" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> you just run online-accounts-ui by hand
<nik90> charles: you will have to expose another settings in dbus for bool vibration similar to the other setting options.
<kenvandine> it'll respond to the request
<nik90> charles: the second issue was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1350426
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350426 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm notification should be changed to an interactive notification" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> charles: we are changing the alarm snap decision to a interactive notification for RTM.
<nik90> charles: post RTM we will revisit this once we have snooze working
<dobey> kenvandine: hmm, ok. i'll try that after this reflash finishes
<nik90> charles: thoughts? ;D
<charles> nik90, assigning myself for the datetime components of both 1350426 and 1350017
<charles> nik90, did silo 6 fix the stutter?
<nik90> charles: seems like it. I tested about 6-7 alarms and worked fine
<charles> nik90, okay so haptic feedback is going to be a global setting, rather than per-alarm one, yes?
<charles> nik90, if so, good :-)
<nik90> charles: yes. And I will modify my dbus call to read it from com.canonical.indicatordatetime.AlarmProperties like before
<nik90> s/modify/extend
<charles> nik90, perfect
<nik90> awesome
<charles> nik90, could you annotate https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1320877 with your test findings?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320877 in Ubuntu Clock App "alarm sound sometimes 'stutters'" [Critical,In progress]
<nik90> yes
<nik90> charles: done
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, i can't seem to run online-accounts-ui in the terminal, because it can't connect to mir
<kenvandine> add --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah i did that, and it didn't seem to help
<kenvandine> ok.. not sure then :/
<dobey> although, now i'm having another issue, along with things being incredibly slow, on the new image
<dobey> process 5985: arguments to dbus_connection_unref() were incorrect, assertion "connection->generation == _dbus_current_generation" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-connection.c line 2777.
<dobey> seeing lots of those though
 * dobey flashes back to 159
<kenvandine> jgdx, i see you put your sim-names branch on-hold, any eta for that?
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah looks like 160 is in bad shape
<ogra_> 160 is fine
<ogra_> some apps are in bad shape :P
<pmcgowan> another archive upload side effect
<dobey> the spinning triforce screen is quite slow on 160 for me even :)
<pmcgowan> mandel, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-transfer/+bug/1348162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348162 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Indicator label Unknown download and went over 100% " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mgreg> are there prebuilt images of android i can download (specifically for x86), i'm trying to play around with this on a desktop
<dobey> mgreg: android isn't really the topic of this channel. there's an x86 emulator for ubuntu if you want to run the phone UI in an emulator on ubuntu. and there's the ubuntu-desktop-next ISO image which you can boot to run a "full" system with the unity8 experience
<mgreg> ah ok sorry
<mgreg> tbh i'm more interested in the lxc side of things, but ubuntu-touch seems to have done the most work in this area
<agafsfsf> Just loaded my Nexus 4 and the Ubuntu Touch software seems to have come a long way since the last time I checked it out. Wondering if the image I loaded is essentially the same as what's in the production phones from BQ and Meizu...
<mhall119> pmcgowan: why would those fields want to disable spell checking and suggestions?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I think the two actions are in conflict with each other unless I misunderstood you
<mhall119> I would think that what was typed should be entered in, and then changed if one of the suggested options is picked, rather than not entered at all until the user hits space
<mhall119> pmcgowan: the conflict stems from the fact that words are not given to the text field as they are typed
<pmcgowan> we cant pass through the word if the spell checker hasnt completed
<pmcgowan> how would that work
<mhall119> I don't know, isn't that how it works on Android?
<pmcgowan> I guess its ok for a dynamic search
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> we would have to re-enter the entire phrase I think
<mhall119> test
<mhall119> bah, ignore that
<pmcgowan> heh
<pmcgowan> so the scope would see "calc calculator" when the word got chosen I think
<mhall119> at any rate, something needs to be changed, I had to disable it after only 5 minutes because of things like that
<pmcgowan> we would need to have a mode to wipe it
<pmcgowan> yeah
<mhall119> not wipe all of it, just the last word
<pmcgowan> right but how to do that
<pmcgowan> what was the problem you had?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: trying to open system settings, I usually search for "set" and then tap the launcher icon for it
<mhall119> but with suggestions/checking enabled, "set" wasn't given to the dash until I hit space, then "set " with a space was given, which doesn't match "settings"
<pmcgowan> must be word suggestion let me turn that on
<pmcgowan> I see
<pmcgowan> hmm again
<ogra_> hmm, is the transfer indicator list supposed to have icons ?
<mhall119> even just spell checking on causes this
<pmcgowan> I think the enrty field should not do word suggestions
 * ogra_ sees a lot of broken icons when expanding it 
<w00t_> text input methods generally don't send whatever you've typed until the word is finalized (committed)
<pmcgowan> I had spell check and it was fine
<w00t_> it's called preedit
<pmcgowan> right word suggestions and dynamic search results conflict, I will take a closer look
<mhall119> pmcgowan: if the answer is to disable those features for dash search, that'll be enough to solve my problem
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I think so, need to see if thats a hnt we have or a new one we ened
<ogra_> argh
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/broken-download.png
<mhall119> but a more general "you don't get spelling suggestions on any dynamic search field" seems too heavy handed
<pmcgowan> mhall119, well spelling suggestions work from what I see
<pmcgowan> just word sugegstions dont
<pmcgowan> oh
<w00t_> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-22298 is a related issue
<pmcgowan> I see it still adds the space
<mhall119> w00t_: heh, only 3 years old
<ogra_> yeah, that still needs to ripen a bit
<w00t_> mhall119: I think I reported it inside Nokia sometime during 2010, which probably doesn't make it any better
<pmcgowan> mhall119, its this nopredictivetext, I think that turns everything off http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/#inputMethodHints-prop
<ralsina> cjwatson: hi! Do yuo have any pointers about building fat click packages? I see you marked it as done, and some descriptions of the arch field, but no details on how to actually build one :-)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, I thik thats all we can do for now
<AskUbuntu> u1db index and query | http://askubuntu.com/q/504694
<mhall119> pmcgowan: w00t_: the qt bug references this work done in qt5: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/6682/
<cjwatson> ralsina: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00626.html but I don't know how that's hooked up in QtC
<w00t_> mhall119: yes, but there's no equivilent qtquick work at this stage afaik
<cjwatson> ralsina: as far as the layout of the package goes that's sort of out of my area - I think somebody was working on codiying that but I'm not sure who
<ralsina> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<mhall119> w00t_: could we add it to our UITK controls at least?
<w00t_> mhall119: I don't know what UITK is, but assuming you mean "touch's component set": I doubt it, as I'd guess you're based around TextEdit and the likes which is what you'd be needing to patch
<pmcgowan> yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, it is done, but the chosen gsettings schema layout is not compatible with gsettings-qt. This is the bug I depend on https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-qt/+bug/1349787
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349787 in gsettings-qt "application crashes when using gsettings binding for schema with a{ss} type key" [Undecided,In progress]
<w00t_> looking at that change, I don't think it would be too complicated, though
<jgdx> kenvandine, how'd the sound dbus mock go?
<kenvandine> jgdx, got it all sorted
<jgdx> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> jgdx, well mostly :)
<mhall119> w00t_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/ says it inherits from ActionItem, not TextEdit, so I'm not sure
<kenvandine> i couldn't test it quite the way i wanted :)
<kenvandine> but it's all mocked
<mhall119> Kaleo: are you around?
<t1mp> mhall119: it uses TextEdit internally
<kenvandine> and i can test it changes the settings
<mhall119> t1mp: ah, ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, golden
<kenvandine> of course there seems to be rather random test failures all over the place :/
<kenvandine> i kicked off yet a 3rd round of rebuilds
<w00t_> yeah, I can't imagine why you would (or would want to) try redo those. Text input is terrible, let someone else do it for you :-)
<t1mp> exactly :)
<mhall119> t1mp: w00t_: so should I file a bug against ubuntu-ui-tookit to make this avialable, and then you guys can link it to whatever upstream projects also need work?
<jgdx> kenvandine, any dbus related?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> like the keyboard sound check fails
<jgdx> hm
<kenvandine> which just does a click and checks the status of clicked
<t1mp> mhall119: I didn't follow the whole discussion so I don't know exactly what's the problem. So putting it in a clear bug report would help
<t1mp> mhall119: especially since probably we'll ask zsombi to check it out :)
<kenvandine> it actually seems like a silly test :)
<kenvandine> verifying the component changed checked when clicked
<mhall119> poor zsombi always get's stuck with my obnoxious bugs
<kenvandine> not verifying the backend did anything
<jgdx> kenvandine, at least we know the component is there and the panel isn't blank :D
<kenvandine> hehe
<t1mp> mhall119: and add a link to the qt bug :)
<jgdx> but yeah, it smells like a qml unit test of the panel instead of a full blown autopilot test
<t1mp> mhall119: it is his own fault being smart about text input ;)
<kenvandine> jgdx, the weird part is that test is actually failing now :)
<kenvandine> not sure why... it doesn't always fail of course :)
<kenvandine> that was just in the last run of CI
<pmcgowan> mhall119, t1mp in the meantime I will add a bug to set the hint to turn off predictive text
<kenvandine> jgdx, have you tested the gsettings-qt fix yet?
<jgdx> kenvandine, immediately after the reset branch
<jgdx> i.e. later tonight I think
<kenvandine> reset?
<kenvandine> jgdx, is your sim-name branch about ready though?  assuming gsettings-qt is fixed?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: t1mp: w00t_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350497
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350497 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextField does not receive live change events when spell checking or suggestions is enabled on the keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1350496
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350496 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash search input field should turn off predictive text" [Undecided,New]
<pmcgowan> I will cross reference
<mhall119> thanks pmcgowan
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, it was proposed but then we changed the gsettings schema
<jgdx> kenvandine, more specifically, we changed the schema keys and moved the schema itself from uss to the common schemas https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/phone-settings/+merge/228620
<jgdx> Laney, could you do a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/phone-settings/+merge/228620 btw?
<kenvandine> jgdx, cool
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you depending on it?
<kenvandine> jgdx, no, just trying to figure out when we can get it in a silo
<kenvandine> i'm trying to clear the plate of other branches before we get that in
<jgdx> kenvandine, when I'm unblocked I'll hit the ground running
 * jgdx makes attempts to nail idioms
<kenvandine> jgdx, hehe... thanks!
<mandel> pmcgowan, yes, I have that on in my radar
<pmcgowan> mandel, cool
<AskUbuntu> Problem with ubuntu on Samsung Galaxy Note n7000 | http://askubuntu.com/q/504723
<daker> mhall119: wow http://www.jmaghreb.io/en/speakers-2014.php
<mhall119> daker: \o/
<daker> :)
<matv1> forgive me but is there still no way to disable (or configure the time of) utouch's power save mode?
<mhall119> matv1: you mean screen timeout?
<matv1> mhall119 yes i guess
<mhall119> hmmm, doesn't look like it, there used to be though at one point
<mhall119> seb128: is the ability to change screen locking time coming back?
<matv1> mhall119 i know :)  i even found a bug report of yours pointing that out at the time of the switch  from powerd to unity8
<matv1> case in point: you are watching a 5 minute video and the screen will go blank a couple of times
<matv1> i was reading selenes list on the mailgroup just now and i thought this one odly missing
<mhall119> yeah, the media-player should prevent the screen turning off when playing video, it just may not have implemented that yet
<matv1> mhall119  yes but would that cover a html5 app that plays vids also?
<mhall119> kenvandine: I see the new background settings panel has landed, looks great, when do you think we can install wallpapers packages?
<mhall119> matv1: it should, I think, because it all goes through the media-player service
<mhall119> jhodapp: ^^ can you confirm?
<matv1> mhall119 ah I see!
<mhall119> bzoltan1: zbenjamin: can I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1349586 confirmed and triaged, with a priority set? It could be a major stumbling block for new scope authors and seems like it should be a relatively straightforward fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349586 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Creating a scope project with uppercase characters cause apparmor profile mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> I can confirm that creating a project in all lowercase avoids this problem
<mhall119> pmcgowan: can you mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350497 as affecting you since you were able to confirm it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350497 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextField does not receive live change events when spell checking or suggestions is enabled on the keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> or just give me a +1 to change it to confirmed
<pmcgowan> done
<dobey> cwayne: hey, do you know anything about the pm/screen blank stuff?
<cwayne> dobey: nope. sorru
<dobey> damn. was hoping to bribe you :)
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<balloons> gerlowskija, I'm commenting on the mp now :-)
<balloons> I see what's going on
<gerlowskija> Haha, I just saw your email
<balloons> gerlowskija, ok, sent the comment
<balloons> have a read and thoughts ;-)
<gerlowskija> sure thing, just a sec.
<balloons> gerlowskija, so I think a bug is in order for this. It seems to affect trunk as well, so what I'd like to do is land your branch, and file a bug for it. We'll modify the tests to workaround the issue
<balloons> We should be able to land everyone else's branches once yours hits trunk which will just move things along
<gerlowskija> Won't the tests still be failing for everyone else?  Or do you mean you'd like the workaround for the tests to be in my branch?
<balloons> gerlowskija, yes we'll workaround in your branch and land it to trunk
<balloons> that will fix it for everyone
<gerlowskija> ah, kk.  Are you still thinking that the workaround would involve using some property other than 'visible' to check when getting events for the tests?
<balloons> visible isn't the issue actually
<balloons> it's something wrong with the qml? not sure
<gerlowskija> Yeah, that's what I was gonna say.  The autopilot get_events function doesn't care about "visible" (except on my branch, where I changed it to do so)
<gerlowskija> brb, just a sec.
<balloons> gerlowskija, can you push to a calendar devs branch so we all can push to it and resubmit the mp?
<gerlowskija> balloons: back.  How do I push to a calendar-devs branch?  Is it some variant of "bzr push lp:~calendar-app-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/BRANCH_NAME_FOO"
<balloons> gerlowskija, that's exactly i
<balloons> *it
<gerlowskija> lucky guess :-)
<gerlowskija> so...the actual problem's in the QML somewhere...did you have something in mind for the autopilot test workaround?
<balloons> gerlowskija, yes. I'd like to push it
<gerlowskija> balloons: I guess I wasn't exactly right..I'm getting: "Permission denied: User/team 'calendar-app-dev' does not exist"
<balloons> ~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<gerlowskija> ah, I had a capital U when I'd tried that variation, pushed now as "revised-fix-for-bug1334883-dev"
<gerlowskija> balloons: ^^
<balloons> gerlowskija, awesome.. now hit the resubmit button, and change the proposed branch to the new one and rsubmit..it'll keep all the comments that way
<gerlowskija> balloons: done
<balloons> gerlowskija, pushed
<balloons> gerlowskija, can you file a bug for what we are seeing?
<balloons> looks like it might need a little bit more love however
<gerlowskija> ugh, ok.
<balloons> lololol.. typo for the los
<balloons> gerlowskija, manage to file a bug? I'd like to reference it
<balloons> things are working now
<gerlowskija> balloons: I hadn't created a bug yet, I'm still catching up on email for the day.  I'll file one now (unless you jumped on it?)
<balloons> gerlowskija, no, I'd appreciate it if you filed, but no rush :-)
<balloons> just tidying the mp..
<gerlowskija> btw, did you say that the dropped event 'reappears' once you close and re-open the app?
<balloons> gerlowskija, yes, so no data is lost, you just can't see it
<gerlowskija> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1350605
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350605 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Existing Event can be "Hidden" when adding new events" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> gerlowskija, perfect timing. I'll commit that and we're good
<balloons> gerlowskija, alright, now for the jenkins run :-)
<gerlowskija> fingers crossed haha
<gerlowskija> feel free to add some more info to that bug..not as familiar with the specifics as you probably are.
<balloons> feel free to have a look at what I did and give a thumbs up or thumbs down
<balloons> I believe jenkins should pass, it works locally even with my dozens of events as it's not using counts
<balloons> gerlowskija, if you approve, I'll top approve and we'll merge it :-) Whew! wahoo!
<gerlowskija> balloons: It looks good to me.  I marked the 'status' as approved.  Didn't realize I was even able to review things permissions wise.  Movin' up i the world I guess! ;-p
<balloons> gerlowskija, yep you have power now :-)
<gerlowskija> Knowledge is power, and if I had any of that, it wouldn't've taken me 2-and-a-half weeks to get my bugfix branch merged haha
<balloons> gerlowskija, this was a difficult bug, believe me..
<balloons> but yes I think you are well equipped now to solving things much faster
<gerlowskija> Agreed, there was a bit of a learning curve.
<gerlowskija> I'm gonna head out soon, though I'll still be online.  I'll try coming back and looking at the bug I filed later on
<balloons> same, time for late dinner and a walk :-)
<gerlowskija> balloons: sounds like a plan.  Thanks again for the help (with the bug, and the learning curve)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-07-31
<bzoltan1> mhall119: that problem is the next in the pipeline. We are working on the wizard to help developers to set up their chroots and eulators on the first SDK start and on the project opening.
<jhodapp> mhall119, media-hub makes the call to powerd to keep the screen turned on during video playback
<pitti> achiang: hey Alex
<achiang> pitti: guten morgan
<achiang> morgen?
<pitti> achiang: thomi says you had a question about whoopsie? (not my biggest area of expertise, but maybe I happen to know)
<pitti> achiang: "Morgen", yes :)
<thomi> ahh, German and their love of Capitals For Every Noun :)
<nhaines> thomi: awfully nice when you're learning it though.  :)
<thomi> nhaines: Just Capitalise All The Things!
<achiang> pitti: we thought that whoopise should display an oops id in syslog, but no one could find it yesterday
<achiang> pitti: the goal was to be able to find app crash reports on errors.ubuntu.com
<pitti> achiang: try /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log?
<pitti> my /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log.2.gz has
<pitti> Uploading /var/crash/_bin_dash.1000.crash.
<pitti> Sent; server replied with: No error
<pitti> Response code: 200
<pitti> Reported OOPS ID 4e11e74c-1706-11e4-b105-fa163e22e467
<achiang> pitti: thanks. thomi - we are officially dumb!
<thomi> heh
<pitti> achiang: don't worry -- this changed just a few days ago
<pitti> achiang: do you know about the errors.u.c. link that shows all your reports?
<pitti> achiang: control-center -> Security & Data protection -> Diagnosis -> Show earlier reports (freely translated from German, YMMV)
<achiang> pitti: very neat. thanks
<achiang> pitti: it asks me to login?
<pitti> achiang: yes, it's a per-user page, and crash reports are sensitive
<achiang> pitti: makes sense. i'll log in later when i feel like opening lastpass on my desktop and typing in a 20 char modem noise ;)
<achiang> pitti: hi, ok i'm ready to start tracking down some crashes... i logged into errors.ubuntu.com, but can't find the oops?
<achiang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7911732/
<pitti> achiang: that's now something for bdmurray or ev, I'm afraid
<achiang> pitti: fair enough. i should sleep then :)
<achiang> pitti: do you know how to analyze it locally?
<pitti> achiang: you can install apport-retrace on the device
<pitti> achiang: then you can either use the apport-retrace command or pick "analyze locally" in the apport-cli menu
<pitti> that will give you the option to retrace the .crash, or toss you into an interactive gdb session, both with all debug symbols
<achiang> pitti: will it work on an amd64 host if i adb pull the crash log?
<pitti> achiang: retracing yes; interactive gdb, no; but you need to collect the info through apport-cli
<pitti> i. e. apport-cli foo.crash, show the details, then save
<pitti> i. e. the .crash file needs to have "Package:" and "Dependencies:"
<achiang> pitti: ok, thanks. i do indeed see a stack trace on my host
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<pitti> ogra_: hey Oli, guten Morgen
<pitti> ev, ogra_: so on a freshly installed mako, /var/lib/apport/autoreport does not exist, and thus apport doesn't auto-upload
<pitti> I suppose that flag file should be created during image build?
<pitti> was that changed recently? (I just flashed 162, with complete wipe)
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> pitti, so i guess we need a livecd-rootfs hook then
<tvoss> mardy, ping
<pitti> ogra_: I'm not sure how this is designed to work; it must be changeable from the privacy settings, thus be a writable file; so it's either image build or the first-time wizard?
<pitti> ev: do you know what the design was for /var/lib/apport/autoreport? i. e. when/where to create/change it?
<ogra_> should be at image build
<ev> Yeah, it should be there as part of the image and deleted/recreated by the preferences page or the first use wizard.
<ev> That was the intent anyway
<jibel> pitti, maybe it is not created by the wizard because it crashes
<ogra_> i'm not so sure the wizard creates it at all
<ogra_> i have an install here sitting on build 111 ... that didnt have a wizard, the dir is writable and the file exists
<pitti> I just flashed 162, and it's not there
<ogra_> i dont see what would have initially created it though (and this istall never had the GUI used)
<pitti> speaking of which, I just uploaded the three crashes which are there after a fresh install (upstart, the wizard, url-dispatcher)
<pitti> ev: is there any way to go from https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/e57a4008-1886-11e4-a5f7-fa163e4ccdf2 to the "bug" page?
<pitti> I puzzled together this URL from /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<ev> pitti: no, because it has a corrupt stacktrace. It can't generate a signature, so there's nothing to bucket against or link a bug to.
<pitti> ev: ah, ok; usually there would be a link somewhere?
<pitti> ev: so even after the recent apport and ddeb fixes we still can't retrace? :/
<ev> You should be able to go from crash instance to bucket to bug by clicking successive links, yes.
<ev> Not all retracing on armhf works yet, but bdmurray and team are making good progress. They have graphs
<ev> pitti: if you still have the .crash it might make a good test case.
<pitti> ev: yes, they are on my u phone
<mterry> plars, poke when you're awake -- I'm going to see if I can reproduce that unlock failure
<jibel> ogra_, pitti I filed bug 1350722
<ubot5> bug 1350722 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "/var/lib/apport/autoreport doesn't exist on freshly installed phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350722
<jibel> seb128, bug 1350734 is for your team ?
<ubot5> bug 1350734 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings-wizard crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350734
<pete-woods> dholbach: hey :) I'd really like to get the scope publishing thing figured out asap
<seb128> jibel, no
<seb128> jibel, it's for kevin or pat's teams
<seb128> pat owns settings
<jibel> seb128, ok, thanks
<pete-woods> dholbach: I'm happy to do any code changes to the review tools, I just need to know what the rules should be
<seb128> but in practice mterry did most of the wizard work
<jibel> seb128, yeah, that's what confuses me
<dholbach> pete-woods, let me take a quick look
<pete-woods> thanks!
<mterry> seb128, jibel: marked as dup of bug 1335298
<ubot5> bug 1335298 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes on stop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335298
<mterry> jibel, I have some ideas of what causes it, but haven't tracked it down yet.  Note that the crash isn't why you see the spinner -- that's expected regardless
<pete-woods> dholbach: I think it's only chance that makes the current system work. It basically checks whether lists.ubuntu.com (email) is >= appname.ubuntu.com (package name)
<pete-woods> which seems like a totally arbitrary check
<pete-woods> it seems like all the special case checks should happen inside the check:
<pete-woods>             elif domain_rev == pkg_domain_rev[:len(domain_rev)]:
<mandel> Elleo, did you see any improvements with the last udm?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Uncommon Instrument Awareness Day!  :-D
<mterry> mdeslaur, oh by the way -- on the topic of pam_tally2...  it doesn't provide any feedback at all that a UI might consider useful.  Things like "X more failures before something bad happens" or "adding a delay because of too many failures" or some such.  In order to implement the design for wipe-after-too-many-fails, I would need to know that "one more failure is bad" and even to make a delay after 5 failures look nice, it would be good to know
<mterry> that's why PAM is taking a bit to respond, so we can tell the user.  Are we wedded to pam_tally2 vs a tally that the greeter keeps track of itself?
<dholbach> pete-woods, jdstrand: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/scope-email/+merge/228993
<dholbach> pete-woods, do you know if anyone did a security review of the particular scope?
<pete-woods> dholbach: no, so far it's just me who's looked at it
<pete-woods> well, looked at == wrote
<dholbach> pete-woods, because for 'accounts' we currently require reviews
<dholbach> sorry, I mean for the security policy group
<pete-woods> dholbach: sure, that makes sense
<dholbach> pete-woods, is 'accounts' necessary in this case?
<pete-woods> dholbach: well you're supposed to be able to log into your google account
<pete-woods> and use your credentials for video recommendations, subscriptions
<dholbach> ah ok, that makes sense then
<pete-woods> dholbach: although technically that functionality isn't complete yet in the scope
<pete-woods> but I need to finish it soon!
<dholbach> in that case it might be easier to get the scope in now without 'accounts', ping the security team in the meantime and add the security policy group later on? if that makes sense
<pete-woods> dholbach: if I get it reviewed this time, will it keep needing to be security reviewed in future?
<dholbach> pete-woods, I don't think that's what happened with the core apps
<pete-woods> dholbach: it might be sensible to get it approved this once, assuming it doesn't take days for the review
<pete-woods> it basically wants read-only access to the user's youtube account
<dholbach> pete-woods, with nobody of the security team here to give guidance, would it be possible to upload the scope for now without 'accounts' and then figure out the details with Jamie or anyone else later on?
<dholbach> I wouldn't like to override the security team's request just now
<pete-woods> dholbach: okay, that works for me
<dholbach> pete-woods, thanks a bunch!
<pete-woods> dholbach: just wanted to check if there was anything else you wanted me to change for the youtube upload? (if you're busy with other stuff, then sorry for nagging)
<dholbach> pete-woods, no, it should just be the security policy
<pete-woods> cool, well 1.0.3 has that change, so hopefully that is all good then :)
<dholbach> pete-woods, approved
<pete-woods> :D
<dpm> Saviq, after your last e-mail on ubuntu-phone I can't stop thinking of http://i.imgur.com/SYcnzPL.jpg
<mandel> Elleo, hello! did you get my message last night?
<mandel> Elleo, were you able to test the udm bins?
<Saviq> dpm, ;)
<mdeslaur> mterry: can't the greeter use the tally2 database to figure that information out?
<mterry> mdeslaur, it could use the pam_tally2 executable, yes...
<mdeslaur> mterry: no, I mean use pam_tally2 with pam, but then look at the database to figure out how many tries are remaining, etc.
<mterry> mdeslaur, database is binary, only API is the executable
<mdeslaur> I gather we also need to display something like "your phone is locked for 5 minutes"
<mterry> mdeslaur, I don't think it gives that sort of information though (about what the configuration is)
<mterry> mdeslaur, that would be nice
<mterry> mdeslaur, to do this via pam_tally2.so, I think we'd need two bits of info -- what the configuration is (parsing pam.d files) and what the current tally is (parsing pam_tally2 output)
<mterry> We could maybe get away with *assuming* the config, but seems fragile
<mdeslaur> the reason I wanted it to be done with pam is so that we get the same restrictions when using ssh or adb
<mdeslaur> but I guess if the screen is locked, adb doesn't answer, so maybe we don't care
<mterry> mdeslaur, is there any PAM api for the config?
 * mterry doesn't want to bother following pam.d include directives and all that
<mterry> seems like madness
<mdeslaur> hrm, probably not
<mdeslaur> perhaps it would be better to implement it in the greeter after all
<mterry> I suppose for some features, like wiping your phone after X tries, pam_tally2 doesn't even have a config
<mterry> But we could use a proxy value like "lock phone for 365 days" as a code for that
<mdeslaur> does pam_tally2 provide any sort of feedback that the phone will be locked for 5 minutes?
<mterry> mdeslaur, this is not the first time I've wished PAM was much more expressive and let modules feed back hints to the UI.  Things like display hints for a pin vs password would be lovely
<mterry> mdeslaur, when I did a quick test, it just seemed to silently deny
<mdeslaur> ugh
<mdeslaur> I think not telling the user their phone is blocked is pretty much a showstopper
<mdeslaur> mterry: what do you think>
<mterry> mdeslaur, I am sympathetic to wanting it in PAM (that way we also affect anybody brute-forcing on command line).  But I don't think pam_tally2 is going to give us the info we want
<mdeslaur> yeah
<mdeslaur> that would have been too easy :)
<mterry> mdeslaur, I can put the value in AccountsService (this is what I was going to do for wipe-logic).  For pre-split-greeter, we can allow user access to the field, but post-split-greeter, we can deny them write access to the failed-login count
<mdeslaur> so...for an ideal situation...1- we write our own pam module that has a helper that the user can interrogate or 2- we implement it in the greeter
<mterry> mdeslaur, true, I hadn't considered writing a PAM module
<mdeslaur> for the phone, it can be in the greeter
<mdeslaur> but at some point, we may want to move it
<mterry> mdeslaur, we could fork pam_tally2 and add an associated daemon?
<mdeslaur> once we become more converged
<mterry> mdeslaur, or patch pam_tally2
<mterry> to feed a new daemon the info it needs
<mdeslaur> yeah
<mterry> mdeslaur, but yeah I'm selfishly interested in a quick and dirty solution for now...
<mdeslaur> or at least store the current settings along with the status in whatever database file it uses
<mdeslaur> and then accountsservice could be extended to read that database file for interrogation
<mdeslaur> mterry: but I'm ok with having it in the greeter for now
<mdeslaur> mterry: if that's what you mean
<mterry> mdeslaur, yeah that was my quick and dirty
<mdeslaur> we need to discuss all the authentication bits more thoroughly post rtm and converged
<mdeslaur> anyway
<mterry> mdeslaur, keep config in greeter, store tally in a private AccountsService field, and we could change in future easily enough.  If we ever change the tally backend, it's not the end of the world to wipe the tally count
<mdeslaur> yeah, no big deal
<mdeslaur> I'm don't think using dbus and stuff from a pam module is a sane thing to do
<mdeslaur> but we can figure it out then
<mdeslaur> and like you say, even if we change, losing count is no big deal
<mterry> mdeslaur, well when we write a pam module for this, we don't need to go via AS
<mterry> mdeslaur, but I thought some pam modules already use DBus?
 * mterry can't remember which
<mdeslaur> do they? maybe
<mterry> mdeslaur, the pam module that GNOME wants to write for PIN support would I think, if I read their plans correctly.
<mterry> mdeslaur, maybe existing ones don't
<mdeslaur> well, I did say sane :)
<mterry> heh
<mterry> mdeslaur, OK thanks for the discussion
 * mterry goes ahead
<mdeslaur> cool, thanks mterry
<popey> mandel: do you work on powerd? (specifically bug 1342351 is looking for someone to triage)
<ubot5> bug 1342351 in Ubuntu Music App "Music Player won't advance to next song if screen is blank and device is unplugged" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342351
<jhodapp> ogra_, did the lxc-android-config change you helped me with yesterday make it into 161 or 162?
<ogra_> jhodapp, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ shows it in 161
<jhodapp> ogra_, I guess I can find out, updating right now
<jhodapp> perfect, I'll double check it
<jdstrand> pete-woods and dholbach: so, accounts is a reserved policy group right now and not available to app developers. it is allowed for Canonical employees, so I don't have a problem letting it in if this is a Canonical supported scope. that said, accounts should become a common policy group as soon as mardy's online accounts/trust session work is done
<jdstrand> and that is currently supposed to happen for rtm
<pete-woods> jdstrand: cool, thanks for reading back :) I was hoping this would be the case
<jdstrand> mardy: is that still on track? ^
<pete-woods> jdstrand: did you get chance to fix the cache dir permissions in the scope template, btw?
<pete-woods> ah yes
<pete-woods> I see you did
<jdstrand> pete-woods: yes, uploaded in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu  1.2.13
<pete-woods> oh no
<pete-woods> cool
 * pete-woods misread log for a second there
<jdstrand> pete-woods: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/1.2.13
<pete-woods> :)
<jdstrand> :)
<pete-woods> yeah, I clicked on 1.2.12 by mistake
<pete-woods> :$
<jdstrand> I had another request shortly after that upload
<jdstrand> ah, 1.2.14 is latest and it wouldn't have been too enlightening either
<jdstrand> :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, thanks for the quick review
<jdstrand> dholbach: of the MR? sure thing! :)
<jorge133> Hi all! I have a fast quesiton: Where can I find the phone releases (like r133, r163, etc) and changelogs?
<popey> jorge133: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<popey> jorge133: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<jorge133> Thanks, I just now seeing that it's in the header :)
<jorge133> What are the difference between mako, flo, mantra and gerenic?
<ogra_> they are for specific devices
<ogra_> (and will only run on the respective hardware)
<jorge133> thanks :)
<mandel> popey, not yet, sorry, ping ChickenCutlass to see who to assign that
<Saviq> ogra_, did you see my question about reducing ubuntu boot image? it doesn't fit on flo recovery partition any more, so dual boot is impossible on it :|
<ogra_> Saviq, i thought i even answered
<Saviq> ogra_, oh, then must've been me who missed the answer
 * Saviq reads logs
<ogra_> <Saviq> ogra_, hey, stupid question... do you know/think we could reduce the boot image size? it doesn't fit on flo's recovery partition any more, which means dual booting flo is impossible now
<ogra_> <ogra_> how much is it over ?
<ogra_> <ogra_> (if it is megabytes i fear there isnt anything we can do )
<Saviq> ogra_, good question, how do I find out do you think?
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 ogra ogra 3,3M Jul 27 04:06 initrd.img-touch-0.74
<ogra_> so the initrd is 3.3M
<Saviq> ondra-, do you know the recovery size on flo?
<ogra_> -rw------- 1 ogra ogra 6,8M Jul 16 13:25 boot/vmlinuz-3.4.0-3-flo
<ogra_> so in summary that makes ~10M
<ogra_> Saviq, looks like the kernel grew wiht the last build
<ogra_> i doubt there is anything we can do apart from dropping kernel options or some such
<Saviq> ondra-, ↑ :|
<Saviq> we need a smart boot
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, seems the initrd also grew a bit (i guess due to xnox re-arranging plymouth)
<jorge133> I know what is stable channel. But what are difference between devel and devel proposed?
<ogra_> stable is a dead end that carries very old (but stable ... as in not changing)images
<ogra_> if you want something that is up to date and usable you use the devel channel ... if you like to ive on the edge with totally untested stuff you use devel-proposed
<Laney> tvoss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7914486/ - seen this?
<jorge133> thanks ogra :)
<tvoss> Laney, nope
<tvoss> Laney, where is that from?
<Laney> was building gst-bad but it seems to be entirely in platform-api
<tvoss> Laney, hmmm, that's weird. jhodapp ^, got an idea?
<janimo> barry, around?
<jhodapp> tvoss, Laney, that's news to me...what exactly do you mean by it being in platform-api? are you talking about the source package?
<barry> janimo: yep!
<janimo> barry, I'd like to get some guidance on how to write the test for the --skip-ssl-verify  MR
<Laney> jhodapp: I don't think it's your problem
<janimo> barry, which test to use as a starting point
<tvoss> Laney, because you were pointing to gst-bad
<jhodapp> Laney, ok
<Laney> tvoss: That's what I was building but I don't think it is at fault
<Laney> the same struct is defined twice
<jhodapp> Laney, oh sorry, missed the bug report
<tvoss> Laney, seems to me the _deprecated header is the offending bit here
<jhodapp> yes, agreed tvoss
<Laney> seems so
<mhall119> jhodapp: is media-hub used for HTML5 video playback?
<jhodapp> mhall119, you mean in Oxide?
<mhall119> jhodapp: hmmm, hadn't thought of that, does it make a difference whether it's oxide or webkit?
<Laney> jhodapp: btw this was me building gst-bad 1.4 with your stuff rebased
<jhodapp> mhall119, no I just mean that you're asking if it uses media-hub to play video back in our web browser app
<jhodapp> Laney, ah ok, thanks
<mhall119>   jhodapp somebody was asking about it yesterday, they were playing a video in an HTML5 app and the screen was turning off on them
<mhall119> I'm not sure our HTML5 app launcher is using oxide yet though
<jhodapp> mhall119, well if it's either browser backend, they don't use media-hub
<jhodapp> mhall119, and as a result, yes they will not prevent the screen from blanking
<robotfuel> Wellark: ping
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: ponh
<Wellark> whoops
<Wellark> robotfuel: pong
<Wellark> off by one
<robotfuel> Wellark: this is the most common crash the phone has currently. can you triage it? https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service%3A6%3A__gnu_cxx%3A%3A__verbose_terminate_handler%3A__cxxabiv1%3A%3A__terminate%3Astd%3A%3Aterminate%3A__cxxabiv1%3A%3A__cxa_throw%3Acore%3A%3Adbus%3A%3ABus%3A%3Asend_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most
<jgdx> Laney, mind checking https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/phone-settings/+merge/228620 again? I've renamed the schema.
<jgdx> thanks
<Wellark> robotfuel: oh, good. an actual stacktrace! \o/ :D
<robotfuel> Wellark: yes, not easy to get :P
<Laney> jgdx: isn't it "Mapping from modem paths to SIM names"?
<Laney> i.e. the other way around
<Wellark> robotfuel: I guess you can't get me the what() of that std::runtime_error :)
<Wellark> robotfuel: ok, I will take a look
<Wellark> at least I can catch the exception to stop it from leaking, but would be nice to know what actually goes wrong
<Wellark> robotfuel: oh, it's hitting hard
<jgdx> Laney, oops. Pushd r42
<robotfuel> Wellark: most of these I assume are invalid password attempts to log in to my neighbors wireless routers, as the test is randomly clicking and swiping.
<seb128> jgdx, you have a spacing issue as well, just commented
<Wellark> robotfuel: :D
<Wellark> robotfuel: be careful. in some countries it's illegal to log to your neightbors free wifi :)
<robotfuel> Wellark: it's okay in New Hampshire where I live. :D
<Wellark> robotfuel: are you able to reproduce this reliably?
<robotfuel> Wellark: yes 15 times yesterday
<robotfuel> Wellark: I didn't reproduce it.. the random clicking and swiping test did.
<robotfuel> Wellark: fixing this will help improve our time before crash happens the most.
<ogra_> Saviq, did the sensitive area for the left edge change somehow ? i find it hard to type on the most left column of the keyboard ...
<Saviq> ogra_, shouldn't have
<Saviq> ogra_, it was always kind of difficult to do anything near the edges (2gu)
<Saviq> ah wait
<ogra_> my password has an "a" in it ... i havent managed once to hit it on the first tap
<ogra_> always need to be very precise to make it recognized
<jgdx> seb128, puushed r43
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, I think one thing changed indeed
<Saviq> ogra_, the launcher is now on top of the keyboard
<Saviq> ogra_, let me have a chat with designers here
<ogra_> Saviq, ah, that might cause it
<Saviq> ogra_, can you please file a bug against unity8 and ubuntu-ux in the mean time?
<ogra_> Saviq, well, try it yourself ... set a passwor in 162 and try to unlock
<ogra_> ok
<seb128> jgdx, oh, if I was to nitpick, one of your key descriptions ends with a "." and not the other ones, being consistent would be nicer
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we'll just put the edge detection below OSK for now
<ogra_> Saviq, great, thanks
<jgdx> seb128, in Norway we say, "Skal det være, så skal det være." Is it too late for me to push now?
<Saviq> ogra_, file the bug anyway please (didn't see it)
<ogra_> havent filed it yet
<ogra_> :)
<Saviq> ;)
<seb128> jgdx, no it's not
<K1773R> is a SIM needed to test ubuntu-touch?
<seb128> jgdx, we do manually landing, until somebody gets your change built in a silo and landed you can push changes
<t1mp> K1773R: no
<K1773R> t1mp: ty
<jgdx> seb128, k, thanks for the review.
<seb128> jgdx, yw!
<ogra_> Saviq, bug 1350881
<ubot5> bug 1350881 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "with recent unity8 changes the left column of the keyboard is not very responsive anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350881
<jgdx> kenvandine, wanna take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/sim-name-editor/+merge/229053 and https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset ?
<kenvandine> i was just looking at the sim-name-editor branch
<jgdx> kenvandine, cool
<kenvandine> seb128, when do you think jgdx's schema changes will land?
<seb128> kenvandine, when it's reayd
<seb128> :p
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> you top approved it :)
<seb128> kenvandine, we can do a landing now if you want
<kenvandine> it'd be nice... i'm reviewing his settings branch that needs it
<kenvandine> would make it easier to test it, etc
<kenvandine> we also need a gsettings-qt landing
<bdmurray> achiang: you can look up the OOPS ID as seen in line 6 of your pastebin https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/4923130e-1879-11e4-ab04-fa163e339c81
<bdmurray> achiang: at the bottom of that page we can see "Problem: ... failed"
<bdmurray> achiang: that's a link to the bucket - https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=failed%3A/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene%3A6%3A/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so%2B178e6%3A/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so%2B2605e%3A/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so%2B26d4e%3A/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc-2.19.so%2B4f838
<bdmurray> achiang: and that OOPS in the only instance of it
<seb128> kenvandine, k, I can do those now
<kenvandine> seb128, you rock!
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1349787/+merge/228841
<seb128> kenvandine, question for you btw
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you supposed to access content-hub on images from the webbroser? clicking on a png url opens the image in the webbrowser, it doesn't give you the "open with" screen
<seb128> I tried to hold the click to get the other actions
<seb128> but that doesn't include it
<kenvandine> it should have a "Save"
<kenvandine> when you long hold on  the image
<seb128> where?
<seb128> oh, once the image is open
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> not on the link?
<seb128> let me try
<kenvandine> not the link
<seb128> k, I didn't want to open the image, so I didn't even try there
<kenvandine> you can also long press on any image
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> without opening it
<seb128> well, that was an url
<seb128> not an image in a page
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ why can't we trigger the download when long press on a link?
<kenvandine> s/when/with
<seb128> kenvandine, I tested on http://people.canonical.com/~seb128
<seb128> there is an image in there
<seb128> kenvandine, holding press on the image works, thanks ;-)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> :)
<sil2100> boiko, renatou: I would need to free up silo 15, we're low on silos and I see it's marked as a test silo
<sil2100> boiko, renatou: would that be ok?
<boiko> sil2100: we are trying to land that toda, so not sure :/
<boiko> today
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> Ok then, let me look for some other silo then :)
<boiko> sil2100: in case you really need it, ping us again
<grego123> Hi! How can I set a language on Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> in the language settings
<grego123> but it is only temporary, If I restart the emualator it is english again
<grego123> and the apps are english always
<ogra_> oh, i dont know about the emulator ... it is definitely working on devices
<grego123> I think I found the solution: https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com/msg05653.html
<ogra_> Saviq, there is also bug 1350862 if you didnt see it yet
<ubot5> bug 1350862 in Unity 8 "SigKilled webapps (mostly) when pulled to the front open under the top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350862
<mpt> Chipaca, hi, MacSlow just told dferrai that apps can’t trigger vibrations as notifications after all. Can you and he come to an agreement, please?
<K1773R> is it normal that the 3 buttons at the bottom cant be used?
<popey> K1773R: what 3 buttons?
<K1773R> the "touch buttons", go back, home and the other one
<popey> we dont support those
<K1773R> i c
<K1773R> so everything is fine :)
<ogra_> actual phones you will be ablet to buy with ubuntu will most likely not have such buttons at all
<MacSlow> mpt, there's currently no (hint) support for making notifications trigger a vibration upon display
<K1773R> i have no need for them, thats fine. just figuring out how to control it
<ogra_> use the edges luke ;)
<MacSlow> Chipaca, mpt: while it is on the roadmap, it's waiting for a proper system-wide API to be based on.
<MacSlow> Chipaca, mpt: that's the current state
<mpt> thanks MacSlow
<achiang> bdmurray: thanks. i was use errors.u.c/user/ which is obviously wrong :)
<mpt> Chipaca, so are you asking me to design settings for this API that doesn’t exist yet? Or is there some other API that MacSlow doesn’t know about? :-)
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, we saw that and investigating
<seb128> kenvandine, can you update the description on https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/anchorkeyboard/+merge/228886 ?
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> thanks
<cwayne> mterry: hey, so i tried an upstart job to set the language so that the greeter would pick it up, no worky though.  any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915340/
<mterry> cwayne, is this system or user job?
<cwayne> mterry: user
<cwayne> does it need to be system?
<mterry> cwayne, the lightdm job is system, so yeha
<cwayne> crap
<kenvandine> seb128, done, hopefully that's better
<cwayne> mterry: hm just cpied it to /etc/init manually and rebooted, still no dice
<mterry> cwayne, right, because you have $USER and $HOME and stuff that won't work in system land
<grego123> Hey, If I am right I can access the "reboot/power off" dialog by pressing f7 on emulator. But for me it doesn't work. It is just freezing out.
<mterry> cwayne, so hardcode some stuff
<cwayne> blargh, why is it so difficult to preseed a language :/
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, thanks ;-)
<seb128> mterry, the button color change, do you know if anyone is working on using symbolic names for those colors?
<seb128> like "actionColor"
<mterry> seb128, I *know* right
<seb128> rather than hardcoding "blue"
<seb128> if our theme change one day, do we just update all apps?
<mterry> seb128, not to my knowledge.  I know we've complained about it between engineers, but I'm not sure whether the sdk guys have seen a bug or what not.  Saviq, we talked about this ^
<ogra_> "actionColor" ... i like that ... sounds like it waers a bullet belt
<ratakill> hi guys i have this problem:  Device herring not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel trusty
<ratakill> someome can help me??
<daker> charles: hi, ju
<daker> charles: just want to know if you need any additional infos for bug 1350401
<ubot5> bug 1350401 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Incorrect time after NITZ operation made by the operator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350401
<daker> before i try to fix the time on my phone
<seb128> Saviq, mterry: I couldn't find an open bug, so registered https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350915 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Colors should have symbolic names" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> ratakill, "herring" is not a supported device
<mterry> seb128, thanks for taking action where I only griped  :)
<seb128> nw ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, i'd propose chuckNorrisColor instead of actionColor though
<mterry> seb128, no welcome!  :(  so mean
<seb128> ogra_, lol
<mterry> oh no worries
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, doh :p
<seb128> indeed
<Saviq> seb128, thanks, confirmed
<Saviq> seb128, what I'd like best is that we amended the list of colors that you can use in normal color: "foo" situations
<Saviq> seb128, but there doesn't seem to be a way to do that in Qt
<K1773R> when i swipe away an application, is it terminated, paused or does it continue to run?
<ogra_> paused
<cwayne> mterry: hardcoded stuff, and got: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.Accounts.User' on object at path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you able to make uss?
<mterry> cwayne, I bet AccountsService isn't up yet -- you should...  uh.  I don't know the correct way to dbus-activate something from shell.  Try asking for the current value as a throwaway line, then try setting.  I think this is a known bug with accountsservice, that it doesn't handle the first request after waking it up well
<jgdx> kenvandine, trunk that is
<ratakill> oh well thanks for all guys have a good day
<cwayne> mterry: i dont suppose we could just have the wizard get its language from a dconf key :P
<mterry> cwayne, naw man.  we have enough different places to store language as is
<mterry> cwayne, did the 'fake out AS first' trick work?
<cwayne> mterry: nope
<mterry> cwayne, :(
<pmcgowan> charles, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1348334 fixed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1338610 has been marked released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348334 in Indicator Location "Actions aren't sending state over the bus" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338610 in platform-api "indicator-location crashing during default, sdk and click_image_tests tests on smoketesting" [High,In progress]
<charles> pmcgowan, no. The issue is that com.ubuntu.location.Service isn't available / can't be launched on the bus, and when that happens indicator-location winds up being a frontend to nothing
<charles> pmcgowan, tvoss is investigating what's going wrong with com.ubuntu.location.Service
<pmcgowan> ah ok
<taiebot> Has anyone notice battery consumption higher than normally on r162 ? After EOD i am already at 18% normally i am more on 50-60%
<charles> pmcgowan, 1338610 is related in that it  prevents platform-api from crashing when com.ubuntu.location.Service isn't available, but the fix for kenvandine's bug #1348334 will be to make the service available
<ubot5> bug 1348334 in Indicator Location "Actions aren't sending state over the bus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348334
<K1773R> im unable to install some cli tools with apt-get install due to /var/cache/apt not being writable
<jgdx> pmcgowan, are you able to make uss trunk?
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx: schemas change landed
<tvoss> pmcgowan, charles the location service should not crash anymore as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1347887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1347887 in location-service "Location service should install vanilla /etc/gps.conf" [High,Fix released]
<tvoss> pmcgowan, charles I checked that the service is up on boot
<derek-g> we are all waiting for an ubuntu phone guys. just saying.
<popey> and we're still building it
<ogra_> and it just got delayed by another hour
<popey> s/hour/week/
<ogra_> :)
<derek-g> I've made a decision not to hold for Ubuntu phone - no matter what. So if my current phone breaks - I'll be shit outta luck.
<derek-g>  Probbaly gonna be fired too, cuz my alarm is on the phone there and my boss won't be able to call me. And then I'm probably gonna be kicked
<derek-g> from ,my apartment for non-paying rent cuz I was fired - so I'll probably end up being a hobo doing tricks for money. Still - small price to pay.
<derek-g>  /not to/to/s
<ogra_> derek-g, well, at least you will have a phone someone can take videos with while you do your tricks for money ... and become a rich youtube star
<derek-g> ogra_, I KNOW - RIGHT!!!!
<genii> Meizu says on their site that their MX3 will come with an OTA update to Ubuntu Touch when it becomes available
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think you could land https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1349787/+merge/228841 ? not sure I can properly test that before travelling tomorrow
<derek-g> genii, where????
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I have not done a build in some time
<genii> derek-g: On their forums. Was reading it just yesterday
<derek-g> genii, u have a link?
<ogra_> seb128, oh, i meant to ping you about that .... http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/161.changes ... is that droppage of teh schemas expected ?
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<pmcgowan> tvoss, means we are all set then?
<genii> derek-g: Sure, give me a couple minutes to find it again
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<tvoss> pmcgowan, leaving it to charles for the last call
<pmcgowan> seb128, have a great trip, should be interesting
<pmcgowan> tvoss, ok
<charles> tvoss, if com.ubuntu.location.Service is running or launchable, indicator-location should work out of the box
<charles> tvoss, what last call are you wanting me to look at?
<tvoss> charles, telling me if the bug is fixed during smoketesting :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<charles> tvoss, ok :)
<charles> tvoss, is the location service fix in an image now?
<tvoss> yup, landed
<genii> derek-g: http://forum.meizu.com/viewthread.php?tid=16997&extra=page%3D1 post #3
<jgdx> pmcgowan, okay, seems like its failing for people (me and elopio)
<pmcgowan> jgdx, whats the error?
<kenvandine> jgdx, are you looking at your test failures in the sim-editor branch?
<kenvandine> jgdx, they're mostly from the cellular panel
<jgdx> pmcgowan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915420/
<jgdx> kenvandine, looking
<pmcgowan> jgdx, laney landed a change to the dependencies on qtmir yesterday, may be related?
<pmcgowan> not sure how
<jgdx> kenvandine, I am unable to build uss so I can't look. However, could be failing due to the missing schema.
<kenvandine> ah... your branch should include a depends then
<kenvandine> for the version that just landed
<kenvandine> (>= 0.0.2+14.10.20140731)
<jgdx> kenvandine, also, new gsettings-qt. The app segfaults without that.
<jgdx> pmcgowan, you're right, thanks
<pmcgowan> oh cool
<cwayne> beuno: hi, im getting an error whenever i try to install an app from the store with a certain account -- any ideas?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I guess there's a lag between a branch landing and build-dep knowing about new deps?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I see
<beuno> cwayne, lets look. What kind of error?
<cwayne> beuno: it just says "Download or install failed"
<beuno> cwayne, I'll check the logs
<cwayne> beuno: account was ubuntu.tester.001@gmail.com
<beuno> cwayne, I'll look into it, see if there's any logs
<beuno> otherwise, could be the client
<K1773R> im unable to install some cli tools with apt-get install due to /var/cache/apt not being writable. i want to install htop as example
<cwayne> beuno: it worked with a different account though
<beuno> cwayne, but maybe it's trying to use the other credentials?
<beuno> cwayne, is the failing account new?
<cwayne> no
<cwayne> its what I had first
<cwayne> then removed and tried my real account, then it worked
<MoPac> Hello. I am looking to troubleshoot multitouch support on a hybrid notebook running Ubuntu Desktop x64. Is this the right place, or should I be looking in plain #ubuntu?
<MoPac> (I'm not sure whether the touch driver/interface development and such is going straight into the main Ubuntu stack, or if this channel is really still dealing with a very separate project)
<robotfuel> as anyone run into a problem after flashing an n4 where they are stuck on the google text screen and it won't boot?
<robotfuel> I have 2 mako's stuck on the same google screen after flashing with --bootstrap.
<robotfuel> plars: fginther: ^ have you seen phones in ci that are stuck on the google text screen? do you know workarounds?
<plars> robotfuel: which image?
<plars> robotfuel: does it actually boot, can you reach it with adb?
<robotfuel> plars: I tried with today's proposed and stable
<robotfuel> plars: it boot's with a device id of 0123456789ABCDEF
<plars> robotfuel: 163 has just kicked off, but the earlier one today (162) went fine in the lab
<plars> robotfuel: ahh, that's bad
<plars> robotfuel: is it the only device you have connected?
<robotfuel> plars: yes
<plars> robotfuel: you can try forcing it into fastboot and retrying the provisioning with --bootstrap
<robotfuel> plars: I tried --bootstrap with no success :(
<plars> robotfuel: you tried again? could you tell at what point it was getting stuck?
<plars> robotfuel: does adb say it's in device or recovery state?
<robotfuel> plars: I am reflashing now, I can update in a minute
<plars> robotfuel: this is a mako I guess?
<robotfuel> plars: yes
<pindonga> cwayne, hi there, beuno told me you had some issues installing apps?
<plars> robotfuel: we did see a case a while back where several of the devices got into a very weird state. Going into fastboot and doing 'fastboot format userdata' fixed it for us. You may try that if all else fails
<cwayne> pindonga: yep, only with a certain account though
<pindonga> cwayne, what error do you get?
<pindonga> this is on the phone itself, I guess, right?
<pindonga> what app?
<robotfuel> plars: okay I'll try that next thanks
<cwayne> pindonga: any app, the only error i get is that "Download or install failed"
<pindonga> cwayne, what account?
<cwayne> pindonga: ubuntu.tester.001@gmail.com
<pindonga> ack, will see what info I can gather
<pindonga> cwayne, so, I think I know what the issue might be.. can I ask you to do some actions to confirm it?
<pindonga> cwayne, we found a bug where non-verified sso accounts can't download/install apps
<cwayne> pindonga: sure thing
<pindonga> and this account of yours is not-verified
<pindonga> this was fixed on staging already but is not on production
<pindonga> we plan to go to prod with this fix early next week
<pindonga> so for the actions to confirm the issue
<pindonga> when you registered that sso account you should have received an email with a link to confirm the account
<pindonga> if you can find that, could you click on that link ?
<pindonga> alternatively, you can login to https://login.ubuntu.com and you can request confirmation from the "emails" page
<cwayne> pindonga: found it
<pindonga> once you've confirmed the account, try to install the app again
<cwayne> pindonga: hm, now its saying my password's wrong
<pindonga> cwayne, you're clicking on the link, or via the web page?
<pindonga> try to login first, to make sure your passwd is ok
<cwayne> i can't login at all anywhere, using the same credentials i used to test like an hour ago...
<pindonga> cwayne, make sure you're logging in with the right account; to do that, log out of sso completely
<cwayne> pindonga: im in incognito, so shouldnt be logged into anything
<pindonga> ah, you can't use sso in incognito mode
<pindonga> as it relies on certain headers being sent
<cwayne> ah, thatd do it
<pindonga> cwayne, I see you confirmed the account now... did you manage to test install too?
<cwayne> pindonga: trying now
<cwayne> pindonga: worked!
<cwayne> thank you!
<pindonga> cool, np
<cwayne> mterry: btw, i got it working :D
<pindonga> glad we managed to confirm the bug too
<mterry> cwayne, you are the best!
<mterry> cwayne, how?
<pindonga> cwayne, this should land on prod sometime next week
<cwayne> pindonga: wonderful, thank you!
<cwayne> mterry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7916685/
<cwayne> mterry: in /custom/xdg/config/upstart no less :D
<mterry> cwayne, I would urge also setting Language for correctness
<mterry> cwayne, does it also affect translation of wizard itself?
 * mterry doubts it would
<cwayne> mterry: it seems fine without it
<mterry> cwayne, yeah, because USS prefers FormatsLocale, but I can't promise some other piece of code either today or tomorrow won't look at Language
<cwayne> mterry: well, the thinking is, the wizard itself sets the language doesnt it?
<cwayne> mterry: the wizard seems to set .pam_environment, so really all we need to do is set the default for the wizard, and then it does the rest
<cwayne> but regardless, I'll set language anyway
<mterry> cwayne, fair...
<mterry> still
 * mterry is easily nervous
<cwayne> i'll set both :)
<cwayne> mterry: just tried, worked like a charm
 * cwayne is elated that he didn't have to do this in /etc/init
<mterry> cwayne, awesome
<taiebot> hey testing emergency number looks like if you do a right edge swipe you can break the app and never use it anymore on r162. I would also like a request would be nice if i could allow few numbers to be called on emergency. I would quite like if i had an accident/lost my phone that my friends/family or my self could still be contacted
<achiang> is creating a click chroot taking a ridiculously long time for anyone else?
<achiang> stuck on Retrieving packages... for long time
<achiang> ok, finally seems to be unstuck. whew
<Wellark> jdstrand: I need your help tomorrow or next week or something
<Wellark> I have a dbus service to confine
 * Wellark needs to implement it first
<robotfuel> mardy: ping
<robotfuel> mardy: I have this crasher that I need to make sure gets fixed, it looks like you're the most active in the signon-ui can you triage? https://bugs.launchpad.net/signon-ui/+bug/1351009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351009 in Online Accounts: Sign-on UI "online-accounts-ui crashes when cancel button is selected" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> rsalveti: hi, my emulator just stops at a black screen...I did not see Unity boot. I tried both devel (image 157) and devel-proposed (image 165). Thoughts?
<nik90> rsalveti: I am able to adb into it and stuff
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7917154/ <- anyone know why this started happening today exactly?
<rsalveti> nik90: let me check
<rsalveti> 157 worked fine when I tested it
<rsalveti> let me check 165
<rsalveti> nik90: do you see any unity8 process?
<rsalveti> nik90: during first boot, are you at least able to see the wizard?
<rsalveti> and I assume you're using the x86 one
<nik90> rsalveti: I did not check. I recreated a new emulator using the terminal and it downloaded 166. That boots fine
<nik90> rsalveti: but in 157 and 165, I did not even see the wizard
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<nik90> and yes  using the x86
<rsalveti> let me check latest
<nik90> 166 is good
<rsalveti> interesting :-)
<nik90> rsalveti: yeah...I tried 157 and 165 several times before asking..anyways happy to see 166 work. /me continues with clock app dev
<t1mp> is there a way to see a list of missed calls (with times) after you have called back so it is gone from Incoming?
<jdstrand> Wellark: I'm going to point you at tyhicks-- I'm happy to join the conversation, but he is the point of contact for helping people do trusted helpers
<tyhicks> Wellark: hey there - ping me when whenever you get it implemented
<Wellark> jdstrand, tyhicks: ok thanks!
<jdstrand> tyhicks: Wellark and I talked about a couple of things before, so if this is about that and more context is needed, holler
<jdstrand> (this was weeks ago)
<nik90> rsalveti, t1mp: There seems to be an issue with the SDK in the emulator image 166. https://imgur.com/XVAzQeJ
<nik90> rsalveti, t1mp: the header is cut of and clicking on something feels like clicking a few pixels about it
<rsalveti> yeah, saw that here as well
<nik90> rsalveti: ah ok. Do we have a bug tracking this? It also feels really slow
<rsalveti> not that I know, just saw the issue
<rsalveti> was still fast here though
<nik90> rsalveti: seems like others have it as well since 165, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09293.html
<rsalveti> yeah, mind opening a bug for that?
<nik90> rsalveti: against SDK?
<rsalveti> also pinging the landing team about that bug, as it's a regression and blocks promotion
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah
<nik90> rsalveti: sure will do
<rsalveti> thanks
<cyphermox> kenvandine: think we could include my bluetooth-redesign branch as well for your ubuntu-system-settings landing?
<kenvandine> cyphermox, is it ready?
<cyphermox> yes
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> sure
<cyphermox> I haven't kicked ps-jenkins again just yet to get it to re-look at it, but it would be ready
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i'm adding it, i'll reconfigure it after this build is done
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the mother of all landings
<kenvandine> it's going to be :)
<cyphermox> haha :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, oh, you got us a content-hub silo again... then i'll add my settings branch for the package rename to my silo ;)
 * kenvandine watches it grow
<bfiller> kenvandine: yeah sorry I forgot to let you konw
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> i just can't land one of mine until the api_v1 content-hub branch lands
<kenvandine> bfiller, oh, you missed that branch :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/api_v1/+merge/227948
<kenvandine> i don't want the peer-picker-updates branch to land without that
<taiebot> can someone confirm that before i do a bug report http://tinyurl.com/l65qlrx
<kenvandine> taiebot, oh my
<kenvandine> yes... i see the same things
<kenvandine> that is bad...
<taiebot> its weird its only the first like 20 and after it looks fine
<nik90> kenvandine: hi
<nik90> kenvandine: is this https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/sound_panel/+merge/228766 what I think it is :))))) ?
<nik90> kenvandine: are we getting a silent mode?
<jgdx> mpt, hey, is the cellular[1] spec up to date? Seems to be missing sim name editor and default sim for messages? Also, should the user not be able to go back to "ask" for default sim? [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-cellular
<taiebot> Someone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1351057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351057 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Shorts app mainview is broken on r162" [Undecided,New]
<taiebot> By the way the same things seems to be happening in music app maybe its related too http://tinyurl.com/ntdtjm3 covers are broken as well
<AskUbuntu> Nexus 7 flo GPS support and offline maps | http://askubuntu.com/q/505203
<dobey> man, not having to long press to close things is so much nicer
<Chipaca> mpt: I'm not sure what MacSlow is talking about, but I can say that the postal service can currently trigger vibrations
<Chipaca> mpt: i'll catch up with him tomorrow about that
<dobey> Chipaca: that's a pretty accurate description of string theory and things getting put into my mailbox by a postman
<Chipaca> dobey: it's, like, cosmic
<Chipaca> mpt: so, even before I talk with MacSlow, he is essentially correct: there is no way for an application to trigger a vibration. If an application can talk to the postal service, it is in the foreground; if it is in the foreground, postal notifications (which include vibrations) are ignored (with a caveat around emblem counters because they are weird). The preferences screen, and the vibrations therein, are presented to the user on behalf of the app
<Chipaca> , but not by the app.
<Chipaca> mpt: so, depending on the context, he might have been 100% correct, or only technically correct. I'll check with him.
<kenvandine> nik90, yup!
<diego_> Hi guys
<diego_> i have a situation in here running the ubuntu-touch emulator
<diego_> i have a 6520g HD videocard
<diego_> hi?
<diego_> hi?
<diego_> can someone run the emulator?
<nik90> diego_: I am able to run the emulator
<diego_> i cant
<diego_> i have a 6520g radeon videocard
<diego_> wich card u have?
<diego_> FrameBuffer::post eglMakeCurrent failed
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-01
<charles> nik90, FYI I updated the haptic feedback property @ https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1350017-haptic-feedback-for-alarms/+merge/229144
<nik90> charles: thnx, will take a look in the morning
<K1773R> can you remote control the UI from a PC?
<diego_> hi guys i cant get run ubuntu-emulator
<diego_> hi, can u help me?
<Elleo> mandel: sorry, was on holiday today; will give it a test first thing in the morning
<Elleo> kenvandine: we're waiting on a reworking of the context menu system to give us the info we need to do downloads like that properly (currently we don't have access to mimetype, etc.)
<diego_> hello?
<lotuspsychje> nice work on the new touch update guys!!!
<lotuspsychje> looking neat
<twagner> hello
<lotuspsychje> twagner: hi
<twagner> anyone here a porting guru?
<lotuspsychje> twagner: wich device are you trying touch on?
<twagner> Asus tf201
<lotuspsychje> twagner: check XDA forums for your device port
<lotuspsychje> for now ubuntu touch works best on nexus devices
<twagner> yeah, the guy working on it at xda is me :)
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> i bought me a nexus7 2013 specially for ubuntu touch
<twagner> so I'm trying to clarify the porting guide now that we are moving to the flipped model
<lotuspsychje> twagner: maybe when meizu and bq phones release, more devices will install more easily in the future?
<twagner> maybe, I was able to boot a tf300t port with limited hardware working
<twagner> so I decided to build for the tf201
<twagner> but the source has moved to a flipped model and the guide seems to be behind
<twagner> so I was hoping someone here could clarify what needs to happen with the compiled files
<lotuspsychje> twagner: did you see this1? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaT5JsZQQyU
<twagner> before the flip I would replace the system partition with the system.IMG file I compiled and the roots was just in /data/ubuntu
<twagner> rootfs
<lotuspsychje> well cant help you with that, not really a dev myself
<twagner> no worries
<twagner> so...any porting guru's out there?
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: when one of you gets in, can https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1349586 please be triaged and assigned
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349586 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Creating a scope project with uppercase characters cause apparmor profile mismatch" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> rsalveti: why have the non-EDGE skins been dropped from the ubuntu-emulator-runtime package?
<rsalveti> slangasek: afaik they are still there
<slangasek> rsalveti: oh; they haven't, they're just in a different path that's not being found, hmmm
<rsalveti> I got a bunch of skins here
<rsalveti> hm, right
<slangasek> rsalveti: does --skin= work for you?
<rsalveti> let me try
<rsalveti> maybe that got broken once we did the switch to edge
<slangasek> that switch was a long time ago
<slangasek> and --skin has worked since then, it's because of EDGE that I use it ;)
<slangasek> oh - nevermind
<rsalveti> hm, worked fine here
<slangasek> the selected skin *is* being used
<slangasek> but the window got taller for some other reason
<doflaherty> I just got a qtcreator update - is there an explanation somewhere of how Kits work?
<AskUbuntu> I need the source code to build a ubuntu phone rom for the moto x | http://askubuntu.com/q/505282
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> sil2100: is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic-qtcomp/+merge/226441 something which shoudl land now? (looking at it as part of my sponsoring shift)
<pitti> sil2100: nevermind, it was already seeded
<mterry> Elleo, hello!  I want to add a HapticsEffect to the greeter, much like you have in ubuntu-keyboard.  But it doesn't *seem* to be doing anything.  Is there some permission I need to enable to be able to use the actuators or some setup or something?
<Elleo> mterry: not that I'm aware of, but iirc bfiller did the initial implementation of that for the keyboard, so there may have been something extra he did that I'm unaware of
<Elleo> that said AbstractButton in the SDK should use it in any app really, so I'd imagine there can't be anything extra needed
<Chipaca> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> Chipaca, yup?
<Chipaca> MacSlow: mpt told me yesterday you told dferri that apps can't trigger vibrations as notifications
<Chipaca> MacSlow: you told me that too
<MacSlow> Chipaca, correct... that's not possible currently.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: i'd like a little bit of context as to when and where and how you said that, because for some contexts you're misinformed :)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: given that the postal service currently exposes a way for an application to request a notification be presented to the user as a notification
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Wide Web Day! :-D
<Chipaca> MacSlow: now, having said that, an application can't itself vibrate the device
<Chipaca> MacSlow: so, depending on the context, you might've been right
<Chipaca> JamesTait: ! :)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: but if you understand an application as more than the .desktop-toting window-having thing, then it's wrong
<MacSlow> Chipaca, the notifications (as in lp:unity-notifications and the notification-renderer in unity8) do not have the ability to trigger any haptic feedback.
<JamesTait> Chipaca, I'm spoiled for choice today - happy International Beer Day, too. ;)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: that is correct, nor should they
<MacSlow> Chipaca, that's what I've been asked yesterday and what I answered to :)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: but the postal service, which transforms push messages into postal messages and notifications, does
<Chipaca> MacSlow: i suspected as much :)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: I suspect that the postal service is the thing that you thought was "on the drawing board" though
<Chipaca> and it's right in there as part of the push notifications client-side daemon
<MacSlow> Chipaca, the initial idea (similar to the sound-hint in notifications currently) was to also trigger haptic feedback through the notification-system to ensure a correct synchronization between notification-display and haptic-feedback (from the same process)
<MacSlow> Chipaca, but the push notifications are different from the "regular" (via libnotify) notifications
<Chipaca> MacSlow: but we're talking notifications as in unity-notifications, yes?
<MacSlow> Chipaca, I thought so... at least that's what the question yesterday sounded like
<Chipaca> MacSlow: (i didn't know about the sound hint for that, but not all notifications end in a "bubble", so better that we have sounds go their own way)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: i do see your point about coordination though
<Chipaca> JamesTait: is that an international day for beer, or a day for international beers?
<JamesTait> Chipaca, yes!
<MacSlow> Chipaca, there is no (libnotify) notification that is presented without a visual representation
<Chipaca> MacSlow: this is the problem, and why i usually try to specify which kind of notification i mean when i say notification :)
<JamesTait> Chipaca, let's say an international day for international beers. ;)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: not all postal notifications have a visual libnotify ("popup" or "bubble") notification
<MacSlow> Chipaca, terminology needs a better distinction between "push notification" (non-libnotify) and "regular" notification (libnotify)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: hah. a push notification and a postal notification are different things again
<Chipaca> MacSlow: and then there are things that are also push notifications but not the ones we handle (from the phone stack)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: so, yeah, terminology is a problem.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: i'm trying to call the things we deal with "push messages", "postal messages" and "postal notifications"
 * mpt mulls the phrase “a notification be presented to the user as a notification”
<Chipaca> MacSlow: where an app-provided push helper transforms a push message (sent by the app's server to the phone via the push server) into a postal message (that gets queued in a mailbox for the app) and a postal notification (that is presented (or not, according to some rules) to the user as a libnotify bubble, a messaging menu entry, an emblem counter, a vibration, and/or a sound)
<mpt> Maybe we need a Venn diagram here
<Chipaca> mpt: or a venn notification!
<MacSlow> Chipaca, with "postal" you mean a notification triggered (by the telephony-stack) for a SMS or eMail?!
<MacSlow> Chipaca, an issued via libnotify?!
<Chipaca> it's notifications all the way down. They're all different though so that's ok.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: no, "postal" because it's part of the "postal service"
<Chipaca> MacSlow: we don't (yet) deal with telephony-stack push notifications; if we did, those would be use to pull the phone out of deep sleep, no more
<Chipaca> MacSlow: mpt: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/
<Chipaca> that diagram could use some work, but it's what we've managed to produce thus far
<Chipaca> (the diagram hasn't been updated wrt naming things to disambiguate the mess, so it might not help much at all compared to the text)
<Chipaca> anyway.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: mpt: hopefully this has helped clear up what you were talking about yesterday? (or at least made you aware of the difference between the things you two were talking about?)
<MacSlow> Chipaca, so... now you want libnotify-based notifications to provide the haptic-feedback too?! I remember that "we" wanted a haptic-feedback theme (instead of that integer-pattern field) there's nothing of that sort yet iirc.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: ...
<Chipaca> MacSlow: no, I don't.
<MacSlow> Chipaca, ok... good :)
<Chipaca> MacSlow: in fact, i also think sounds shouldn't be part of libnotify
<Chipaca> MacSlow: i would like libnotify to expose (if it doesn't already -- i haven't looked (!) ) when a notification is "shown" on screen, so we can coordinate the sounds and haptic with that
<Chipaca> right now, there can be uncoordination between those things
<MacSlow> Chipaca, that's the only way to ensure synchronized playback in an easy way... without that additional layer of communication
<Chipaca> MacSlow: but afaik it isn't urgent
<mpt> Chipaca, so if an app issues a push notification that consists only of sound, and the phone is in Silent Mode, do you get nothing?
<Chipaca> mpt: yes
<mpt> Or if an app issues a push notification that consists only of vibration, and the phone has vibrations turned off
<Chipaca> mpt: yes
<mpt> That seems like unfortunate API design
<MacSlow> Chipaca, yeah... certainly something that's for later... don't have any free slots to put that in atm
<Chipaca> MacSlow: no worries
<MacSlow> Chipaca, I'm happy to see you've exposed the secondary-icon feature there!
<Chipaca> MacSlow: we also came this close to being able to expose snap decisions, but it's a mess wrt messaging menu support so we dropped it
<MacSlow> Chipaca, I had to patch several apps to use the secondary-icon for their notifications to comply with designs already
<MacSlow> Chipaca, regarding snap-decision notifications... there's a visual overhaul and button-layout extension in the pipe currently... just for the record.
<Chipaca> mpt: it exposes what the phone will do directly to the application developer
<Chipaca> mpt: the alternative is to add a lot more semantics, but leave the developer less in control of what happens
<Chipaca> mpt: i believe handing over control is better in this case
<Chipaca> MacSlow: for libnotify, for messaging menu, for both?
<MacSlow> Chipaca, I only deal with libnotify
<mpt> Chipaca, not if 99% of the time when you issue a sound you want a vibration as the Silent-Mode equivalent.
<Chipaca> MacSlow: lucky, lucky you
<Chipaca> MacSlow: I've described some of the push's team work as dying a death of a hundred impedance mismatches
<mterry> jdstrand, is there any apparmor policy or similar lockdown that would prevent unity8 from using the actuators to produce a rumble effect?
<Chipaca> mpt: getting the 99% stories right and working, and also exposing the guts for the 1%, is a lot more work than we could've got in for this first iteration
<Chipaca> mpt: i expect we'll have a nice juicy list of 99% stories for the next iteration, and we'll have a fully working stack to build them on :)
<Chipaca> mpt: in your "vibrate instead of playing a sound if in silent mode" 99% case, what happens if they also have vibrations off?
<mpt> Chipaca, that’s partly why I wasn’t intending to make vibration optional at all, but gventuri has been nagging me about it
<Chipaca> mpt: you mean, not be able to turn off vibrations?
<mpt> Chipaca, correct
<Chipaca> that would be bad, imho
<Chipaca> but then maybe i'm the 1%
<Chipaca> there have often been situations in my life where the vibration was also too loud and i turned it off too
<Chipaca> thinking of some meetings and some paternal duties
<mpt> Yeah. With those kind of situations I put iOS into Airplane Mode, but that’s a bit of a blunt instrument :)
<gventuri> mpt: Chipaca: I've been nagging about vibrations? I was not aware of that ;-)
<Chipaca> gventuri: depends what direction you're nagging in tho :)
<mpt> gventuri, hyperbole, but you did ask about them on Wednesday
<gventuri> mpt: Chipaca: I believe in general we should have a good default (e.g. sound & vibration); then if people want to switch it on/off they should be able to do so
<gventuri> mpt: Chipaca: that's kind of obvious of course
<mpt> gventuri, well, it isn’t … The current API is that apps ask for each of those things individually
<gventuri> mpt: right
<gventuri> mpt: I see what you mean
<gventuri> mpt: so each app has it's own switch
<gventuri> I wouldn't mind having a general switch in Settings
<gventuri> it doesn't have to be prominent
<gventuri> but it should be there
<mpt> gventuri, we can still have global switches in System Settings, but there’s no fallback. If an app asked for sound-only and you’re in Silent Mode you won’t get a vibration instead, and vice versa
<Chipaca> again, i need to ask: if the app only uses a sound for feedback, and we turn off sounds, moving to vibrate doesn't help
 * Chipaca wonders at what point his brain turned from asking to telling
<mpt> Chipaca, why wouldn’t it?
<mpt> Chipaca, do you think Silent Mode should suppress vibrations too on the grounds that they’re a bit noisy?
<gventuri> mpt: I've don some work for 'Sound' Meego in the past, I wouldn't mind sharing it with you
<mpt> gventuri, that would be cool
<gventuri> sound settings I mean
<Chipaca> mpt: so, there are two scenarios
<gventuri> and on screen
<Chipaca> let me re-start that
<Chipaca> in the situation where an application developer is only using a sound to present a notification
<Chipaca> there are two possibilities
<Chipaca> either it is an ephemeral, transient, and low-importance thing, where losing that notification is not a big deal, so if you switch off sounds it's no big deal to not find out
<Chipaca> or it's something important, and it should be leaving a persistent thing as well as the ephemeral one
<Chipaca> in which case losing the sound does not lose the notification
<Chipaca> in most cases the application developer will know whether their notifications are the one or the other
<Chipaca> in some cases, a user will disagree and want to turn the importance of something down
<Chipaca> and that's covered by settings already
<Chipaca> so i'm happy
<Chipaca> (*) i know there are less-than-ideal things going on, but i think we've enabled people that care to get it right to get it right. We can make it easier in general for the common cases, down the road.
<Chipaca> (**) by "covered by settings" i mean the design; the code hasn't landed yet
<mterry_> mdeslaur, poke when you're around about password delays -- design wants them as little as possible, even the normal 1s-per-login-attemp delay (i.e. nodelay option to pam_unix)
<mterry_> So I'm relaying a question from them about the minimum allowed delay configuration  :)
<Elleo> mandel: tested the content disposition filename stuff, all seems to be working correctly getting much better output from gmail now, so should fix ahayzen's issues too :)
<mandel> Elleo, great news!
<mandel> Elleo, if he gives the +1 Ill request a silo
<Elleo> mandel: great
<mandel> popey, ^^ so if you guys at any point get the feedback I'll try to land the fix asap
<bzoltan1> mterry_: ping
<mterry_> bzoltan1, hello!
<bzoltan1> mterry_:  I tried to set the passphrase in the Settings
<bzoltan1> mterry_: I got "Internal error: user not loaded"
<mterry_> bzoltan1, :-/
<mterry_> bzoltan1, I've not seen that error
<mterry_> bzoltan1, have you done an apt-get dist-upgrade recently?
<mterry_> bzoltan1, like manually on the terminal?
<bzoltan1> mterry_: no, it is a fresh flash
<ogra_> well, it is writable since you installed my adbd package :)
<ogra_> mterry_, did you test what happens if you call passwd n a writable image ?
<bzoltan1> mterry_: yes, as ogra_ says
<mterry_> bzoltan1, if you phablet-shell in, can you call passwd correctly?
<ogra_> it might just write to /etc/passwd by accident or some such when setting the pw
<mterry_> ogra_, yeah, that's what I'm normally running
<ogra_> ah, k
<mterry_> ogra_, pam_extrausers is listed first in pam.d, so we should try that first when setting
<ogra_> yeah, sounds fine
<bzoltan1> ogra_: mterry_: Ok.. no I have ogra's deb installed, a real password set... how I see the device with adb?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, got developer mode enabled in the UI ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  yes
<mterry_> bzoltan1, then I think it should just work
<ogra_> yeah
<bzoltan1> mterry_: well, it does not :)
<mterry_> bzoltan1, debugging that might be more in ogra_'s realm, especially if you're testing some new adbd binary
<ogra_> is it listed in adb devices ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: no
<ogra_> that doesnt look like developer mode is on at all
<bzoltan1> ogra_: it is on
<ogra_> bzoltan1, getprop persist.sys.usb.config
<ogra_> does that list adb
<ogra_> (on the device)
<bzoltan1> ogra_:ntp, adb
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and is adbd running ?
<mdeslaur> mterry_: hi
<mterry_> mdeslaur, hello
<mdeslaur> mterry_: you mean for the first 5 tries?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: no
<mterry_> mdeslaur, so I was talking to Olga and there were two things she would have liked:  (1) raising the number of tries higher than 5 before triggering a delay and (2) adding the nodelay option to pam_extrausers (she didn't phrase it like that, but she didn't like the forced second delay from pam)
<mterry_> mdeslaur, removing nodelay means that you can more easily brute-force pam though, since the 5-failure delay is just UI-side
<mterry_> *adding nodealy
<mterry_> *delay
<mterry_> :)
<mdeslaur> mterry_: meh, you can just drop the connection after a couple of milliseconds and try again
<ogra_> bzoltan1, check /var/log/upstart/android-tools-adbd.log
<mterry_> mdeslaur, oh so what is the delay even for?
<ogra_> why it didnt start on boot
<mdeslaur> mterry_: well, it does help, but it's not a great help :)
<mdeslaur> mterry_: this is the ios delay periods: http://cinnamonthoughts.org/2010/09/13/ios-passcode-waiting-intervals-for-failed-attempts/
<mterry_> mdeslaur, well wait -- you wait for the delay to see if you succeed
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  like typing that much?
<mterry_> mdeslaur, so you couldn't drop connection, because you might have hit the right password
<mdeslaur> mterry_: so for 6 tries, it's locked for a minute, and 7 tries, it's locked for 5 minutes
<mdeslaur> mterry_: yes, but the right password returns success right away
<mterry_> mdeslaur, oh
<ogra_> bzoltan1, you know that double tap in the terminal app mimics the tab key, right ?
<mdeslaur> mterry_: I'm ok with removing the delay...but how much higher than 5 did she want it?
<mterry_> mdeslaur, olga randomly floated 10 failures, but I'm not sure she's got a specific number in mind
 * bzoltan1 hugs ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<mdeslaur> mterry_: so 7 is good on ios, sound like it could be good for us too
<ogra_> why not 10 ?
<ogra_> its a more round number :)
<mterry_> mdeslaur, so 7 failures, we lock for 5 minutes
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I dunno, I feel even 7 is high...if I see you do a pattern on your phone, I can try a bunch of times to get it right
<ogra_> yeah
<bzoltan1> ogra_: ehhh.... adb does not like my phablet passwd ... it is passwd
<ogra_> lol
<mdeslaur> that being said, I don't care enough to debate this...if people feel strongly that it should be more than 5, rather it be 7 or 10, I don't really care...my preference is 5, then 7, then 10
<ogra_> right, i should have told you
<ogra_> if your passwd matches the username or is passwd adbd will refuse to start
<ogra_> and indeed if it is empty
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  all right... now reboot and let's see
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the final package wont need a reboot, it will just be tied to the usb setting
<mterry_> mdeslaur, I don't think Olga has a specific number in mind, although she would probably prefer we don't do it at all.  (though I don't want to speak for her, just the impression I got).  She cared more about the nodelay option.  So I told her I'd ask you for a number recommendation
<mterry_> mdeslaur, I'll see what she says about 5, 7, 10 and see if she doesn't really care
<mterry_> Softened by the nodelay boon
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mterry_> 5 min delay though?  Man, I had heard 5 sec before.   :)  Big difference
<mterry_> heard == misheard
 * ogra_ bets olga just uses dice
<ogra_> oh, wait ... but that qould be a 7 sided dice then :P
<ogra_> *would
<mdeslaur> mterry_: as I designer, I would want a button on the lock screen that would enter my pin for me
<mdeslaur> ;)
<ogra_> iris scans are the future anyway
<ogra_> after fingerprints were a flop
 * popey pokes ogra_ in the eye
<ogra_> ouch !!
<mterry_> mdeslaur, :)  OK Olga wasn't jumping for joy, but can live with 5
<mdeslaur> mterry_: actually...set it to 7 attempts...now that I think about it, fumbling your NIP 5 times does seem likely to happen
<mdeslaur> s/NIP/PIN/
<mterry_> mdeslaur, I just negotiated you the deal of the century, and now you're backing out!
<mterry_> ;)
<mdeslaur> yeah, I've been known to change my mind sometimes :)
<mdeslaur> mterry_: or do the timetable that ios uses, since you're now implementing this in the greeter....1 min after 6 attempts, 5 min after 7
<mterry_> mdeslaur, she didn't seem to care about the gradual lockout
<mterry_> Could do it, but no push from design at least
<mdeslaur> ok
<mdeslaur> mterry_: my bikeshed locks me out after 7 attempts
<mdeslaur> ;)
<mterry_> :)
<mterry_> mdeslaur, I was about to ask, "really?"
<mdeslaur> haha
<mdeslaur> mterry_: please put a slider on the lock screen itself that the user can use to decide :P
<mterry_> mdeslaur, or just a checkbox "Require passcode"
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> is the emulator expected to currently work? I went through the first time setup screen, but now the screen just stays black
<uga> how can i find what are all the packages updated in 14.04.1 from 14.04
<dpm> tvoss, perhaps a stupid question, but what's the difference between the "Location detection" and "GPS" options in the location indicator?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I assume that phablet user can not `setprop persist.service.ssh true` without sudo
<ogra_> bzoltan1, right
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  and of course it is not set by default ...
<ogra_> indeed
<bzoltan1> ogra_: how ice
<bzoltan1> nice I mean
<ogra_> i *could* make it a dbus user switchable property ... but that would cause sleepless nights for mdeslaur :)
<jdstrand> mterry_: re actuators and unity8> unity8 itself is not confined, so I doubt it. to be sure, do 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' at the time you think there could be a denial. if you don't see anything, that shouldn't be it
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I would vote on turning on the ssh when the developer mode is switched on. Or would that be resource expensive?
<ogra_> it wouldnt but it would offer one more open attack vector
<ogra_> ask the security team ... if they tell me i should, i will ;)
<tvoss> dpm, location detection can leverage pretty much anything mechanism for determining a position, gps is the specific satellite-based positioning
<ogra_> so if i point with my finger it will pick that up ?
<ogra_> :)
<dpm> tvoss, so combining the two then the "Location detection" switch would be the A in A-GPS?
<tvoss> dpm, yup
<dpm> ok, thanks
<tvoss> dpm, although disabling location detection also disables gps
<dpm> ah, that was going to be my next question
<dpm> it seems the indicator does not imply that, which might be confusing. I.e. if I uncheck "Location detection", the "GPS" switch is still on
<tvoss> dpm, ack ...can you log a bug?
<dpm> tvoss, bug 1351299
<ubot5> bug 1351299 in Indicator Location "GPS switch should be turned off when "Location detection" is off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351299
<tvoss> dpm, thanks
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: is the emulator currently known to be broken?
<mterry_> jdstrand, OK.  :-/  I didn't see anything in the logs
<pmcgowan> elopio, hi, re that notes test, I had some questions
<Chipaca> tedg: do you know if there's a way to have g_settings_new not throw a signal if it can't find a schema? (something saner like returning NULL on error like most other *_new in glib?)
 * mterry_ eagerly awaits tedg's response  :)
<popey> mandel: now we have a pdf reader in the store, would be good if we could download PDFs to ~/Documents (or wherever) .. ? ☻
<Chipaca> mterry_: where is it biting you?
<mterry_> Chipaca, sorry I could have given a more helpful response -- no, you can't fix that, the author of that code is a fan of aborts on errors.  A long standing bugbear.  There should be a way to look up the existence of a schema first though
<Chipaca> :-(
<pmcgowan> brendand, ^^notes test
<brendand> pmcgowan, questions?
<Chipaca> mterry_: i guess i'll take having a race condition over having the whole thing explode in my face any day
<pmcgowan> brendand, yeah, you said in the bug that ap wasnt returning  the correct sizes
<pmcgowan> the test itself looks fine (and hasnt changed)
<pmcgowan> so where is the regression?
<seb128> Chipaca, mterry_, you can use https://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.40/gio-GSettingsSchema-GSettingsSchemaSource.html#g-settings-schema-source-lookup
<seb128> but usually you should have a depends on whatever ships the schemas you need
<brendand> pmcgowan, could be in the app, or the ui toolkit
<pmcgowan> brendand, so app hasnt changed either, hence no one working on it
<brendand> pmcgowan, it wouldn't have anything to do with AP itself (i don't think)
<pmcgowan> but again, the test logic is ok, so why would the object dims be wrong
<pmcgowan> I am not sure how all that ap stuff works
<brendand> pmcgowan, the test assumed that the content widget and the note widget are different sizes, but they are the same now, for some reason
<pmcgowan> ok that could be toolkit related
<pmcgowan> brendand, if so thats a one line fix to the test
<Chipaca> seb128: and does that throw a signal if it doesn't find it?
 * Chipaca is ridiculously upset by this
<nik90> mdeslaur: which emulator image are you trying?
 * Chipaca takes a walk to chill
<mdeslaur> nik90: whatever today's default is
<mdeslaur> nik90: how do I find out?
<nik90> mdeslaur: ubuntu-emulator list
<mdeslaur> oh, duh :)
<seb128> Chipaca, signal? that's an api you can check, but the schemas is like a library, if you need it, you depends on it
<mdeslaur> nik90: let me reinstall, one sec
<nik90> mdeslaur: ;) I have emulator 166 running (albeit with some small issues)
<mdeslaur> nik90: aatest	ubuntu=20140728,device=20140725.1,version=157
<nik90> mdeslaur: ah yes image 157..nope that doesn't work for me either. Unity8 fails to load there
<mdeslaur> nik90: how do I install 166?
<mdeslaur> is it a different channel?
<nik90> mdeslaur: devel-proposed
<Chipaca> seb128: I don't like it, both at a conceptual level, and at a more pragmatic it-makes-my-life-a-lot-harder level
<nik90> mdeslaur: ubuntu-emulator create myInstance --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed --arch=i386
<mdeslaur> nik90: ah, thanks...trying now
<nik90> mdeslaur: yw
<seb128> Chipaca, how so?
<seb128> Chipaca, the schemas provides what is needed for you to have a valid default and type checking
<seb128> Chipaca, what's the big deal to ensure the schemas you use are installed?
<seb128> just depends on those
<seb128> well, anyway, going for a walk as well
<seb128> bbl
<Chipaca> seb128: the big deal is it hard crashes the test suite
<seb128> well, just ensure you install what you use
<Chipaca> unless i install a package that is not for the machine i am on
<seb128> if you were running your testsuite without libc installed it would be unhappy as well
<Chipaca> seb128: you're seriously comparing a settings framework with libc?
<seb128> Chipaca, change libc for gettext if you prefer
<seb128> or whatever other things you use and that would make things unhappy if not thre
<seb128> it's not like gsettings was the only one in this case
<seb128> but anyway, I'm away for a bit, bbl
<jgdx> pmcgowan, you can try out sim name editor as well as default sim for calls using these debs http://people.canonical.com/~jonas/system-settings/sim-rename/
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I got but one sim still ;)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, ouch :p
<mdeslaur> nik90: great, that worked, thanks!
<nik90> mdeslaur: yay
<oSoMoN> ogra_, what’s the default password at the unity8 login prompt, if I’ve never set one?
<elopio> pmcgowan: hello
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  the good news is that with very little change in the SDK scripts I can keep the most important features alive. One thing we need to figure out is ho to handle the phablet password of the devices in the SDK.
<mhr3> ogra_ / sergiusens, could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/click-sync/add-youtube-scope/+merge/229065 pls?
<sergiusens> mhr3: yup
 * sergiusens added the MP to his queue
<ogra_> oSoMoN, if you didnt set a PW it shoudl be empty and not ask you ... /me points to mterry_
<mterry_>  ogra_, true...  where's oSoMoN's comment about it?
<ogra_> mterry_, a few lines up ...
<ogra_> <oSoMoN> ogra_, what’s the default password at the unity8 login prompt, if I’ve never set one?
<derek-g> I keep on waiting on my ubuntu phone. Keep up a good work guys.
<mterry_> oSoMoN, desktop or phone?
<oSoMoN> mterry_, phone
<mterry_> oSoMoN, yar... you shouldn't be getting  a prompt
<mterry_> oSoMoN, what are the contents of /var/lib/extrausers/shadow?
<popey> derek-g: great news, no need to wait, you can get a phone to run ubuntu here! http://tinyurl.com/lmorzwq
<derek-g> popey, yeah. I want official preinstalled one though...
<popey> ☻
<mterry> oSoMoN, sorry got disconnected in case you tried to talk to me
<mandel> popey, can't you do that with the content-hub?
<popey> hmm
<mandel> popey, I though that the browser would tell where to download it to the content-hub according to the app chosen. At least the browser has the rights to change the download path
<mandel> popey, that is supported :)
<popey> so the pdfjs app needs to register to receive pdf files?
<sil2100> jamesh: hello!
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: fyi, you can also provide --revision=166 with the create command
<sil2100> jamesh: so, we noticed music-app test failures in the recent images and suspect the mediascanner can have something to do with it...
<sil2100> jamesh: there are two bugs, most probably related and currently assigned to music-app: LP: #1350636 and LP: #1350529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350636 in Ubuntu Music App "music app in image 161 shows odd cover art for empty items" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350636
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350529
<sergiusens> dpm: hey, do I need to worry much about the pot file having all the strings or just make sure that I have all the TRANLSATOR comments?
<kenvandine> brendand, can you help me figure out what's causing my autopilot failures in the sound_panel branch of settings?
<kenvandine> i feel like i'm stabbing in the dark here...
<brendand> kenvandine, still plaguing you? sure, i'll have a look
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> they all passed on my device a couple days ago, the test_keyboard_sound_switch test was failing in 2 other unrelated branches on wednesday as well
<kenvandine> but has passed in those branches since
<kenvandine> which is puzzling... that was an existing test
<kenvandine> brendand, but now the same 3 tests seem to consistently fail, and i'm stumped... fails on my device now too, but not on desktop
<kenvandine> brendand, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2909/?
<mhall119> Hi all, I need to make sure libnet-cpp1 is added to utopic seeds for touch to support scopes development, where should I add that?
<brendand> kenvandine, the branch?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/sound_panel/+merge/228766
<mhall119> jdstrand: does apparmor need any changes to allow use of libnet-cpp1?
<jdstrand> mhall119: it shouldn't. unless it is doing some out of the ordinary things. you'd know by doing 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<mhall119> ok, I'll try it and see
<robotfuel> ogra_: ping, I have a mako that I can't load ubuntu touch on, it gets stuck at the google text screen after I try to load ubuntu touch on it. I have 3 other makos that work with ubuntu touch.
<robotfuel> ogra_: I was able to load ubuntu touch and have it work for a month before it just stopped working
<ogra_> robotfuel, very low battery perhaps?
<robotfuel> ogra_: reloading android works to boot android.
<ogra_> hmm
<robotfuel> ogra_: the battery is 100% full
<robotfuel> ogra_: I tried doing a factory reset via android and I've also tried formating the userdata partition via fastboot
<ogra_> uh, you shouldnt do that
<ogra_> it is important that you boot android once fully *after* you unlocked the device though
<ogra_> that initializes some bits on the partitions
<sergiusens> dpm: nvm, I got the gist of it and updated the mp
<robotfuel> ogra_: I didn't try to reboot fully once after enabling usb debug I'll try that.
<sergiusens> robotfuel: ogra_ try this please: boot into the bootloader; fastboot format userdata; ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap
<robotfuel> sergiusens: plars mentioned to try that yesterday, it did not help
<brendand> kenvandine, are all the failing tests new?
<sergiusens> robotfuel: ogra_ if that works; I'm going to make a minor change to the bootstrap process (which use to exist, but was removed due to many user facing issues)
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> the keyboard sound test was there before
<kenvandine> and untouched in this branch
<sergiusens> robotfuel: ah
 * sergiusens thinks
<kenvandine> that was the test that was failing in 2 unrelated branches the other day
<kenvandine> but has since passed in those branches
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I have 2 phones with this issue, I can load android on it and it will boot, but when I load ubuntu-touch it is stuck on the google text screen
<robotfuel> sergiusens: 3 other phones don't have this issue, and the 2 that are not working used to work.
<robotfuel> sergiusens: the serial number on adb changes to 01234567890ABCDEF when the device gets stuck on the google screen.
<robotfuel> *0123456789ABCDEF
<sergiusens> robotfuel: I think that's ogra's code for init went wrong
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> that code didnt change this cycle yet
<sergiusens> ogra_: don't you change the serial when something goes wrong in init?
<sergiusens> I thought you did
<ogra_> i dont think i do
<sergiusens> oh well
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> robotfuel: do you have any recollection of how this began?
<sergiusens> after an image update perhaps?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: yes after flashing a new image
<sergiusens> I wonder if you wore off your flash
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I was using --bootstrap
<sergiusens> since android doesn't use 'userdata' to boot necessarily
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: I need to get libnet-cpp(0|1) added to the touch image seed for Scope development
<robotfuel> sergiusens: there used to be a way to sideload images, but I don't see that option anymore.
<mhall119> that's the lib that thostr_ wants scope developers to use for networking
<sergiusens> what part of the seed?
<mhall119> sergiusens: that's what I'm not sure about
<ogra_> well, do you want it in the framework ?
<cwayne> hi -- do we have plans for image:// uri's to open in gallery-app?
<sergiusens> mhall119: is it a lib + headers?
<ogra_> or do you want it "just available"
<brendand> kenvandine, ok i just need to build your code and have a look
<sergiusens> cwayne: should you just add an url-dispather hook for that to the gallery click?
<mhall119> sergiusens: I'm not a C++ guy, so I'm going to say "yes" with quotes
<mhall119> whatever a binary scope needs to run using it
<sergiusens> mhall119: ah, this is c++? how abi/api stable is this?
<mhall119> no idea
<sergiusens> once it's seeded it can never change
<mhall119> again, not being a C++ guy
<sergiusens> mhall119: i'll drop that to lool
<sergiusens> he likes abi stuff
<ogra_> haha
<mhall119> mhr3: ^^ are you familiar with libnet-cpp?
<cwayne> sergiusens: hm, maybe?
 * sergiusens thinks of the gallery saying "call me maybe"
<mhr3> mhall119, what about it?
<seb128> Chipaca, what is "postal" for notifications? are we going to have different notifications?
<mhall119> mhr3: how stable is the API/ABI?
<mhr3> mhall119, tvoss question really
<Chipaca> seb128: the notifications these settings are for are those handled by the postal service
<mhall119> tvoss: ping
<seb128> Chipaca, is that an implementation detail or an important difference?
<mhr3> mhall119, but i'd guess it has to be as stable as the scopes lib if thomas wants to recommend it as the default
<Chipaca> seb128: for users, this'll be the notifications they can enable or disable, and controlling these controls whether apps they have installed can notify them of stuff
<kenvandine> brendand, OMG... i think it just needed a scroll_to_and_click
<Chipaca> seb128: for people looking at the settings, they're far more likeley to become confused and need the extra qualifier
<seb128> Chipaca, I'm just pondering com.ubuntu.postal.notifications vs com.ubuntu.notifications
<brendand> kenvandine, :)
<mhall119> mhr3: I would hope so too, but guessing and hoping don't make for good policy :)
<brendand> kenvandine, i was about to ask you for built debs
<seb128> Chipaca, not sure "postal" is useful in that namespace
<kenvandine> brendand, at one point i had that in there...
<Chipaca> seb128: "notifications" on its own is too confusing right now
<seb128> that's an issue
<Chipaca> seb128: even if it were technically correct
<seb128> but not due to the schemas :p
<kenvandine> but then in my tidying up i changed them all to be consistent
<Chipaca> seb128: i've been in at least three conversations about notifications where everybody got cross because they agreed but called things different names so didn't know
<kenvandine> and without my new items showing on that page, the keyboard sound one is mostly off the page, so maybe that is flaky to test without scrolling
<cwayne> kenvandine: is there support in gallery-app to launch to a specific photo?
<seb128> Chipaca, yes, the topic is a mess, we should consolidate those differents things
<kenvandine> cwayne, dunno, artmello ^^
<Chipaca> seb128: we are :) but it's a evolution, not a revolution
<artmello> cwayne: not yet. the support for that is on the list to the next days
<artmello> kenvandine: ^
<cwayne> artmello: awesome, thanks.  we'd need that for one of the scopes we're currently developing, so it's quite critical for us
<seb128> Chipaca, k, I don't know enough about the topic to approve that schemas change, the postal namespace looks wrong and coding of implementation details, please find somebody who understand the difference between a notification and a postal-notification to review
<Chipaca> seb128: i'd expect the next iteration, or the one after that, to no longer need the extra qualifier
<artmello> cwayne: ok, as soon as we have something I let you know
<seb128> Chipaca, schemas/keys are sort of abi, we can't just go and rename stuff again and again
<seb128> we need transitions, etc as well when that happens
<seb128> so we better think about the name before landing
<Chipaca> seb128: ok. can you change your review to something non-blocking then.
<Chipaca> seb128: also, are you able to ask ps jenkins for a re-review?
<seb128> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> seb128: please do? I can't, and i suspect it'll block me from landing this via the train
<Chipaca> tvoss: ping
<kenvandine> brendand, is it sane to just always use scroll_to_and_click instead of click_object?
<seb128> Chipaca, I did comment/disapprove with a comment on why I think it's wrong, but I also said that if somebody wants to override me on that one, feel free but they whoever does engage itself to fix futur problems due to that
<dpm> sergiusens, it seems you figure it out re: the .pot file, but I'm back now. Let me know if I can help with anything
<brendand> kenvandine, if you think it might be necessary then yeay
<brendand> kenvandine, if the screen is static there probably isn't much point
<sergiusens> dpm: just take a look at that review and see if I missed anything from your comments
<sergiusens> thanks!
<Chipaca> tvoss: I need somebody to review the gsettings schema branch for postal notifications, somebody that “understand the difference between a notification and a postal-notification”. That's a very short list, which I sorta-kinda count you as on. Could you review that please?
<mhall119> tvoss: does anybody even use net-cpp? Google seems to think it doesn't exist at all
<Chipaca> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317
<tvoss> mhall119, not sure what you are referring to
<mhall119> tvoss: net-cpp is the library thostr_ wants us to recommend for scope devs
<mhall119> I'm trying to take it for a test run
<mhall119> tvoss: we'll need to get it in the device image seeds, and the -dev package in the chroot and emulator seeds
<mhall119> or at least the chroot, -dev might not be needed in the emulator
<tvoss> mhall119, we are using it in the location service, it's in main
<tvoss> mhall119, thostr_ asked me to write some short tutorial on it, that's on my list
<tvoss> Chipaca, ack, will be done sometime tonight
<mhall119> tvoss: ok, can you link me to that tutorial when it's written?
<tvoss> mhall119, sure
<dpm> sergiusens, reviewed, LGTM, just noticed a couple of typos in the translator comments
<sergiusens> dpm: if pinpointed them; I'll fix :-)
<dpm> yeah, commented inline :)
<Chipaca> tvoss: at what time would it be polite to pester you about this then? :)
<tvoss> Chipaca, beer'o'clock, which is in ~1 hour from now
<tvoss> oops, did I just say that? ;)
 * Chipaca orders beer
<ogra_> thats for the outer west of germany only ...
<Chipaca> tvoss: no, no you didn't. I just inferred it from context.
<ogra_> in my place it started 14 min ago
<mhr3> oSoMoN, ping?
<tvoss> Chipaca, lol
<oSoMoN> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> oSoMoN, we have an issue with the youtube scope - it opens youtube in the browser, but it refuses to play the video because of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924763/
<oSoMoN> mhr3, interesting, can’t you request the video page over http instead?
<mhr3> oSoMoN, should we really? works fine with desktop browsers
<oSoMoN> mhr3, no, probably not, but I’m wondering whether that would work around the issue?
<mhr3> it would
<mhr3> but its the api that gives us the https links
<mhr3> right pete-woods? ^
<pete-woods> mhr3: no, we have to make the https links ourselves
<pete-woods> we can change it to something that works
<pete-woods> but
<pete-woods> well, it works on Android
<pete-woods> although you do get the little padlock with an exclamation sign in the URL bar
<t1mp> is it nor more useful to have the changelog link in topic to point to http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/?
<t1mp> s/nor/not
<ogra_> t1mp, i think we are at the edge wrt topic length ... something would have to be dropped
<t1mp> ogra_: and how do I convert from date to image#?
<ogra_> iirc popey casn change it though
<popey> wat?
<ogra_> the channel topic
<popey> you can too
<popey> anyone can aiui
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, still, i think we are out of space
<ogra_> t1mp, look closer :)
<oSoMoN> mhr3, there’s a 'canDisplayInsecureContent' preference in oxide, which I guess defaults to false, which would probably do the trick, but if you if you have to build the link yourself anyway, I would go for http
<t1mp> ogra_: I want to know what changed between image 153 and 154 but on http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ I see dates instead of image numbers
<ogra_> t1mp, so dont scroll the the date links then ;)
<popey> i see image numbers
<mhr3> oSoMoN, yea, we will, but looking through the log there's bit more
<t1mp> ogra_: right :) thanks!
<ogra_> :)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  Ubuntu Touch Support & Discussion | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | phablet-flash is deprecated, use ubuntu-device-flash | "soon"
<popey> fixed changelog link
<mhr3> oSoMoN, so maybe it makes to disable it anyway
<kenvandine> jgdx, testing your sim-name-editor branch, why does the item used to edit the sim name have a progression?
<kenvandine> jgdx, note: editing the name does work and the name persists, so YAY :)
<Chipaca> tvoss: Beer o'clock is nigh!
<ogra_> *burp*
<jgdx> kenvandine, wee
<jgdx> kenvandine, because of the design spec
<kenvandine> jgdx, i don't even see that part in the design
<kenvandine> but there are some broken images...
 * Chipaca buys tvoss even more beer, hoping for a speedier review
<kenvandine> jgdx, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/gsettings-qt/lp1349787_tests/+merge/229258
<dpm> sergiusens, for that i18n branch you asked me to review, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/account-polld/i18n/+merge/228747/comments/554237 ? It seems ralsina didn't have permissions on the LP project to do the changes, but you're listed as the project maintainer, so you might have
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure thing
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<cking> is anyone aware of bug 1350871?
<ubot5> bug 1350871 in location-service (Ubuntu) "location service is waking up at 10Hz causing possible unwanted wakeups" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350871
<jgdx> kenvandine, mind try running (on a phablet) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7925534/ to see if it resets your launcher?
<kenvandine> jgdx, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, do i need to restart after?
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok, the launcher didn't reset until i restarted unity8
<kenvandine> but it did reset
<pmcgowan> tvoss, ^^ see cking query
<tvoss> pmcgowan, thanks haven't seen
<kenvandine> cyphermox, so how do we test the bluetooth redesign?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you help test the bluetooth stuff in silo 6?  i've got everything else covered, but not really equipped to test that
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I can try it
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, can you help as well? ^^
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, doesnt seem ready yet, need to build?
<kenvandine> it's there :)
<kenvandine> newer build coming, but not with code changes
<kenvandine> just tests
<kenvandine> cyphermox, has the bluetooth section of the test plan been updated to match the redesign?
<ChickenCutlass> kenvandine: I have been testing it
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: kenvandine all good
<kenvandine> in silo 6?
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> ChickenCutlass, great!
<kenvandine> we might even be able to land this stuff today!
<bzoltan> ogra_: about that new adb and security rules.. will it be possible to set a password but use the simple swipe as unlock. The password unlock would be horrible with the emulator.
<ogra_> no, it will be password isf a password exists and swipe if there is none at alll
<ogra_> >(and i totally agree)
<cyphermox> kenvandine: yes, it has
<cyphermox> I added some tests in the wiki page for the test plan, and aded tests
<jdstrand> fyi, I imagined that there would be a timeout for password entering
<cyphermox> *added tests in the branch, though they are not autopilot tests
<jdstrand> swipe to unlock is fine up until a few minutes go by
<jdstrand> then it is password to unlock
<Chipaca> tvoss: dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom
<Chipaca> tvoss: ping. i meant ping.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I'm trying to debug why uss isn't producing the same result as the gdbus call. Any idea?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> is it using the same accountsservices binding?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, my headset is not pairing, the UI says connected but the headset keep beeping in parining mode, then the device is removed evntualy from the list
<jgdx> kenvandine, afaik it isn't using that at all.
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: please try again, and then file a bug with logs from teh system-settings app (~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log if it really doesn't work
<cyphermox> syslog also important
<kenvandine> jgdx, maybe it isn't getting the right object path then?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i think there's some magic in accountsservice.cpp that gets the right user object path
<kenvandine> jgdx, i assume that last failing test for sim-name-editor is because of the gsettings-qt bug?
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think you're right. Looking at dbus-monitor clearly tells me that uss does not produce the dbus call. Will change the binding.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I think so, yeah.
<taiebot> Can people confirm this one it is quite a annoying bug
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1341205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1341205 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " Top left icon of my apps can be placed in the middle of the apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i see CI is still failing in your branch
<cyphermox> it's tests that aren't bluetooth
<cyphermox> I can kick it again if you prefer
<kenvandine> well i'd like to have passing CI :)
<cyphermox> fair enough
<kenvandine> all the other branches have passing CI now :)
<cyphermox> should be good for this one then
<cyphermox> I just started it, we'll see
<kenvandine> cyphermox, thx
<cyphermox> it's ridiculous that it manages to fail so easily when things pass just fine in sbuild ;)\
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, any thoughts on my headset, or more I can do to debug?
<cyphermox> did you file a bug?
<cyphermox> I don't even know what headset it is :)
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, is there any update on the separate audio streams support in the platform for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1337917
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1337917 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarm does not ring when phone is muted" [High,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> pretty much all you can do is try again if it failed, and then get me ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log and /var/log/syslog
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: *
<nik90> charles: hi
<cyphermox> ugh, I type so fail
<nik90> charles: How can I help with testing https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1350426-make-alarms-interactive-notifications/+merge/229158 ?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, I filed a bug after 4 attempts
<nik90> charles: would it be sufficient if I took the armhf packages generated by jenkins and install on my phone to test it?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: sorry, did you send me the link? I didn't see it
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1351406
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351406 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[bluetooth] Cannot pair headset" [High,New]
<charles> nik90, that would be great for an early test
<nik90> charles: awesome..will give it a shot
<charles> nik90, my datetime branches are being reviewed today by Wellark, I'll try to get them silo'ed on Monday so you can do a proper test from a PPA
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: that's unusual
<nik90> charles: ok. Will all 3 MPs go in the same silo?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: are you sure the device was in pairing mode at first? seems like it somehow was detected, but nothing else happened
<charles> nik90, almost certainly.
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, yes it is, I double checked the manual
<cyphermox> you didn't even reach the phase of creating the device, so I think we'll need debug logs from bluez
<nik90> charles: awesome. thnx for the quick implementation.
<cyphermox> (that's adding "-d" to the Exec line in /etc/init/bluetooth.conf)
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: surely in the debug log it will say something, or why it didn't even create the device is bluez
<pmcgowan> ok will try that
<pmcgowan> where will that log be?
<cyphermox> in syslog
<nik90> charles: What's the quickest way to restart the datetime service on the phone? I installed the deb package, want to restart the datetime service before the test.
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: cyphermox kenvandine so silo6 works great for me BT wise
<ChickenCutlass> for what its worth
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, attached to the bug, starts around 14:26
<pmcgowan> ChickenCutlass, yeah I am disappointed its not pairing this one
<cyphermox> alright
<pmcgowan> do you have any v2.1 devices?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: as another point of reference, did it pair before?
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: not sure what they are
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, on android, not sure I paired it here command line
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: even with the UI, before silo 6
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, no
<cyphermox> if it did pair before, would be a regression
<pmcgowan> I dont think I ever did successfully
<cyphermox> alright
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> just gotta wait to see if we get a CI pass on the bluetooth branch
<cyphermox> it's mostly to know whether I should cry and invest in alcoholism now ;)
<jgdx> pmcgowan, reset branch ready to go
<kenvandine> jgdx, lets look at that for landing next week :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome
<kenvandine> it's been a tough right getting this silo ready to publish :-D
<pmcgowan> nice
<kenvandine> rough ride
<jgdx> indeed
<pmcgowan> land it monday!
 * kenvandine crosses fingers for this last CI build
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: nothing safer than landing a big chunk of code on a friday afternoon
<pmcgowan> yeah I'm beyond worrying about that ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine heads to lunch in hopes of seeing that pass when returning
<kenvandine> bbiab
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, headset works with desktop
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: could be, yeah
<cyphermox> it's totally different UI, and the hardware is a little weird too
<pmcgowan> ack
<cyphermox> here my mako works great with my Plantronics headset
<cyphermox> my test works great: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqvtCf6DYzk
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: emulator should be functional
<rsalveti> at least it was yesterday :-)
<rsalveti> nik90: should hopefully get this fixed next week
<rsalveti> but I got a pile of critical stuff to fix
<rsalveti> guess like everyone
<nik90> rsalveti: np, I was just checking up on that to know about the status.
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: it worked with 166, but not 157
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: so, it's ok now, thanks
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: does the UI aks you for a PIN?
<pmcgowan> it did yes
<cyphermox> alright
<ChickenCutlass> pmcgowan: you didn't say that.
<ChickenCutlass> you got asked for a PIN
<pmcgowan> I did
<pmcgowan> guess I implied when I said desktop didnt ask me ;) ChickenCutlass
<ChickenCutlass> ah
<charles> nik90: from a shell, "restart indicator-datetime"
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems like it built fine
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah and i published :)
<kenvandine> in proposed now
<jgdx> nice
<kenvandine> just don't forget the progression thing :)
<jgdx> it's on the whiteboard
<jgdx> (I just got a whiteboard in my office)
<kenvandine> handy :)
<OPSJono_> Elleo: Hi mate, I've just installed Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 - trying to download your CuteSpotify from the Ubuntu app store just gives me a very generic on screen error "Download or install failed please try again later"
<OPSJono_> Do I have to do anything special/specific to get it installed?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-02
<Hendrik_> Hello! i flashed my nexus 4 but i cant connect to the internet...my apn is correct (vodafone de) but if i opem the browser im redirected to web.vodafone.com....Maybe its a problem with the localization....can somebody help me?
<AskUbuntu> How to install ubuntu mobile os in iphone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/505913
<Hendrik_> Can somebody help me?
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Vodafone DE 3G Connection | http://askubuntu.com/q/505937
<cwayne1> jdstrand: you around by any chance? :)
<winb> The project has come a long way since I last tried it. Good work
#ubuntu-touch 2014-08-03
<Zenn> anyone around here?
<Zenn> was wondering if RIL has been fixed for non nexus devices or no ?
<hendrik_> Hello! Is there e way to debug the apn the phone is using?
<hendrik_> I cant connect properly to the internet because it uses vodafone web sessions but i have a contract with internet flat!
<majno> Hi all! I tried Ubuntu Touch in the Ubuntu Emualtor. I worked well 3 days ago. But I tried it today morning and only a blank screen what I got. I searched the web for this error. And found the ubuntu-translators mail list. There are a few messages with this error. Somebody know about it? I can't find a bug link.
<utack> is this site still updated? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<aravinthrk> hi
<aravinthrk> I'm trying to build  touch for samsung galaxy tab 10.1 p4 board
<aravinthrk> can someone help me solve a build issue?
<popey> aravinthrk: might get answers if you drop by again during the EU/US working week
<aravinthrk> popey: hey thanks.. weekend project and i guess i was this much from building for my device :) my bad.. will get back.. would've wished i could get something now though...
<popey> the other option is to post to the list
<aravinthrk> can you give me the alias.. i'm very new into the ubuntu community.. any pointer where i can get the right alias is ok too. i'll find it out from there
<popey> aravinthrk: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<popey> down the bottom of that page
<aravinthrk> popey: thanks. will do that
<Shadow_DXS> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem i'm having with a alps glidpoint touchpad for the HP EliteBook 810 Revolve G2
<Shadow_DXS> it seems that ubuntu (or any distro for that matter) just sees the touchpad as a PS/2 Generic Mouse
<Shadow_DXS> with no scroll at all
<Chipaca> can somebody pastebin the manifest for a click package that's has scope, please?
<Chipaca> s/'s//
<Chipaca> found one, thanks :)
<Chipaca> (on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ScopesConfinement )
<Chipaca> beuno: do you know of a scope-toting click package? would like to try something
<beuno> Chipaca, I can find out for you
<Chipaca> beuno: i figured if somebody could it'd be you :)
<beuno> you get a lot of friends when you have access to the admin
<beuno> Chipaca, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/971/
<beuno> I guess you need the click package itself?
<Chipaca> beuno: I can't access that page
<Chipaca> beuno: yes, i need to install it on my device
<Chipaca> or at least get the listing and mess around with it
<beuno> Chipaca, coming up
<beuno> Chipaca, http://people.canonical.com/~beuno/com.ubuntu.scopes.youtube_1.0.5_armhf.click
<Chipaca> beuno: ta
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-27
<matv1> jfred you're right that encryption of content is needed. I am not sure about apps subscribing directly to their services. You would have loads of daemons running to listen for their service all the time
<jfred> doesn't have to be separate daemons, just one with multiple connections
<dholbach> good morning
<bzoltan_> mardy:  ping
<mardy> bzoltan_: hi!
<mardy> bzoltan_: zbenjamin is actually telling me about the applauncherd experiment :-)
<bzoltan_> mardy:  good morning sir :) have you seen my response to the ML?
<bzoltan_> mardy: here is the package https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<mardy> bzoltan_: mmm... no, I haven't see your reply yet
<bzoltan_> mardy:  damn with the ML ... I have sent it and it is in my sent mails folder
<mardy> bzoltan_: nope, I can't see it, not even from gmail
<bzoltan_> mardy: I have sent again and to you too
<bzoltan_> mardy:  the point is that great minds think alike :D We have banchmarks, LP project and testable packages too :)
<mardy> bzoltan_: now I got the one you forwarded directly to me
<mardy> bzoltan_: well, I wrote that message because I thought that no one was working on that
<mardy> bzoltan_: but since you are, I guess I can let you continue the work; if I can help with something, let me know, I'd be glad to
<beehock> hi
<beehock> trying to port sony xperia l to ubuntu touch
<beehock> got a black screen and no adbd
<beehock> there is a note in the porting guide debugging area about adbd
<beehock> Troubleshooting Cannot start ADB without graphics
<beehock> "Copy it into the /usr/bin/adbd directory in the Ubuntu rootfs of the device being ported" the path does not make sense. anyone?
<Guest34394> hello everybody I would like toknow how to install tes version of network indicator to test the hotspot wifi capacities on myriam aquaris E4.5. I didn't find anything clear about how to do ig
<Guest34394> my*
<Guest34394> Isolé anyone could help me with it?
<justCarakas> Guest34394: it is somewhere in the mailing list
<Guest34394> is there anywa
<Guest34394> is there a way to have the history officier the mailing list?
<justCarakas> Guest34394:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg14322.html
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/should-you-be-buying-an-ubuntu-phone-right-now-487838.shtml
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: Betteridges's law of headlines says "no".
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Walk on Stilts Day! 😃
<nhaines> JamesTait: is Tuesday "Happy Have-Your-Friends-Sign-Your-Cast Day"?
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: lets make an exeption headline and say yes this time :p
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: or will you use your n7 as phone :p
<JamesTait> nhaines, I was thinking along similar lines. 😉
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: Oh well, the N7 wouldn't be such a good phone... it's too big.  :D
<nhaines> I need to figure out if my N5 is still dropping calls.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: those biggest iphone gold are very huge already (999 euro)
<lotuspsychje> i know a guy who blended that beast, wearing it in his pockets lol
<bzoltan_> mardy:  thank you. I think we will need you help :) more eyes and more fingers can help a lot.  Integrating this solution will do need some lobbying
<mardy> bzoltan_: cool, I have good connections into the Italian mafia ;-)
<bzoltan_> mardy: that is exactly I thought about :)
<nhaines> ogra_: sorry your G+ comment went a little off the rails.  :/  I don't understand why people get so worked up.
<nhaines> Err, I mean that the comments to your G+ post went off the rails.  Your comment was fine.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, yeah ... it is the first time i actually considered turning off the comments
<nhaines> I'm all for a KDE Plasma phone.  I won't use one, so it doesn't affect me, so why would I care if others want to build it?  Best of luck to them!  :D  But I can't say the demo video impressed me very much.
<nhaines> The announcement seemed somehow premature.
<ogra_> like ours :P
<nhaines> Quite possibly!  :P
<ogra_> what bothers me is that there are surely some kde lovers among the ubuntu phone owners and even perhaps some that would have produced images for bq or meizu phones ... but if you dont even tell them, they wont know
<nhaines> ogra_: yeah.  Well, maybe they'll improve their communication in the future.  :)
<ogra_> we'll see ... after the press coverage it shoudl at least be known now :)
<nhaines> Yeah.  :)
<AbuDhar> hey.
<AbuDhar> http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html anyone who owns this phone?
<popey> AbuDhar: o/
<AbuDhar> and do you like it? do the normal features work?
<AbuDhar> like calling, texting etc?
<nhaines> Yes, of course.
<popey> I like it.
<popey> and yes.
<yak> hello !! how could I have the instruction to install test network indicator to create wifi hotspot ??
<ogra_> yak, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg14322.html
<yak> I tried to know how to install a silo, but the commandline citrain -h returned me : /usr/bin/citrain: 45: .! can't open /usr/share/bluetils/shell-adb-common.sh
<yak> I precise I'm on the phone terminal
<yak> must I use it with adb connection ??
<ogra_> you use it on your PC
<ogra_> yes, it uses the adb connection as a backend
<yak> but I'm on a Windows computer, is there any other way than using a live usb ubuntu??
<ogra_> you could read the source of the citrain script and manually do all the bits it does
<ogra_> (or you could just wait til the feature lands in the actual images in the next 4 weeks)
<zzarr> I have purchased a Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition :D
<ogra_> yay
<yak> ok so I've to use a ubuntu-desktop to do i, my question was if it was possible to do adb with windows , but I think it's not
<ogra_> it surely is if you install some android SDK
<ogra_> (the citrain tool wont run on windows though)
<popey> zzarr: yay
 * ogra_ hugs Saviq for filing bug 1478075
<ubot5> bug 1478075 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Sound indicator should only indicate ringtone volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478075
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> bug 1478506 i mean
<ubot5> bug 1478506 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Apps change system volume all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478506
<Saviq> ogra_, hug mzanetti then, but the two are kind-of the same
<Saviq> the overaching problem being "there's no holistic UX design for sound"
<ogra_> Saviq, well, i'd be happy already if it remembered the setting for media :) opening any app that works in media context pushes it back to full volume
<mzanetti> IMO there's lots we could/should fix without waiting for UX
<mzanetti> in terms ouf sound
<Saviq> ogra_, oh if that really happens that's an obvious bug, I was expecting that the switching between ringtone and app makes it seem like the volume was reset
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, it's the same... every time you create a Audio {} or SoundEffect {} element, it pushes volume up to 100 again
<mzanetti> funny thing is, after playing such a game and trying to lower the volume for the game
<mzanetti> I end up with all sounds at 100% except the ringtone volume, which then makes me miss calls
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, something weird's happening there, likely in part because the stream is initialized over and over again
<Saviq> mzanetti, which shouldn't be a case with an app using SoundEffects, afaics
<mzanetti> indeed, it shouldn't :) hence the bug report
<Saviq> because the whole idea behind SE is that the audio pipe is open all the time
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> and I think that was happening before
<mzanetti> actually it seems that is not the problem... there's a noticeable difference between Audio {} and SoundEffect {}
<mzanetti> also on ubuntu...
<mzanetti> Audio takes like a second from play() to noise
<mzanetti> SoundEffect is instant
<mzanetti> so that seems ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, likely only if your stream was already up
<Saviq> mzanetti, if Pulse suspends, it will take a second or so to play any sound, which is why SE should open the stream straight away, to keep the pipe going
<mzanetti> yeah... I think that works fine...
<mzanetti> ah... now I see where the miscommunication happened
<mzanetti> for ogra_ it seems to happen when switching apps (even if they don't create new SE/Audio elements)
<mzanetti> hmm...
<ogra_> yep
<mzanetti> alf, hey, has this one been released to vivid or just to wily? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1291455
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291455 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "[greeter] Screen and input should be disabled with proximity sensor when on greeter" [High,In progress]
<alf> mzanetti: Not released yet
<mzanetti> hmm... says "Merged"
<mzanetti> alf, anyhow, is there something to do for unity8 itself too or can I close it?
<alf> mzanetti: Merged to trunk, but not released to the archive. We have different trunk and packaging branches.
<alf> mzanetti: What I fixed is actually making the proximity sensor active when a notification comes, which is what the discussion is about, but it's different to the bug title.
<alf> mzanetti: if we want what the title says, i.e., proximity sensor always on when greeter is visible regardless of why we are in greeter, then unity8 needs changes too.
<mzanetti> ack
<alf> mzanetti: note, however, that I actually implemented that  previously and found it very annoying
<mzanetti> alf, dunno. all my previous phones have had that...
<mzanetti> never found it annoying. when it was disabled in a prototype that caused me to pocket-send mails etc
<mzanetti> IMO quite required
<alf> mzanetti: example... you press the power button to turn the screen on, you are in greeter trying to enter your passcode, screen turns off while you are doing so because you pass your finger over proximity sensor
<alf> mzanetti: anyway, that's the story so far, we can iterate further
<mzanetti> ok
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, hey, could one of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/get-custom-version/+merge/264619 ? it should be an easy one...
<seb128> jgdx, kenvandine, btw what's the status of autopilot bugfixes and ci?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> sure, did you run the tests on the device yourself?
<kenvandine> seb128, and the status is waiting for Elleo to figure out what's up with the keyboard issue
<kenvandine> Elleo, any news? ^^
 * kenvandine is excited to have successfully paired bluetooth keyboard and mouse and ended up in windowed mode
<kenvandine> woot!
<seb128> kenvandine, I did the testing when I submited it, but it sitting there for some weeks...
<seb128> kenvandine, :-)
<kenvandine> just wish we had a mouse pointer :)
<seb128> that could be useful indeed
<kenvandine> seb128, i wish we had passing CI :/
<seb128> me too!
<Elleo> kenvandine: yep, got a fix building now
<seb128> \o/
<kenvandine> seb128, we've narrowed that down to some issue changing layout
<kenvandine> Elleo, woot!
<Elleo> kenvandine: I still had a couple of system settings test failures when I ran the whole suite that seemed unrelated to the keyboard though (to do with checkboxes I think)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i might have a fix for those
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, okay, cool
<kenvandine> i have a branch that fixes some tearDown issues
<kenvandine> we were spawning tons of dbus processes that didn't get cleaned up
<kenvandine> after a full run of the tests we ended up with 94 dbus-daemon processes :/
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> Elleo, so i think some of those issues are just racey because of system load
<Elleo> okay
<kenvandine> i have a dbus_gone_wild branch :)
<Elleo> heh
<kenvandine> debugging these CI issues really opened a can of worms... i've fixed a bunch of bugs in our autopilot tests now
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll run the tests for your branch with Elleo's keyboard fix as soon as it's ready
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you give me a shout when you have a branch proposed and i can grab the debs to try out?
<kenvandine> mandel, how's silo 17 looking on vivid?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I have it building in silo 2 alongside the shift latch fix, so that'll probably be the best place to test it from as it'll have fixes for everything then
<kenvandine> Elleo, excellent!
<kenvandine> thx
<Elleo> no problem :)
<seb128> dpm, hey, I've another issue with upstream vs distro translations for touch to bounce to you if have a minute to discuss that
<Elleo> kenvandine: would you mind giving those branches a quick test/review since bill isn't around this week?
<kenvandine> Elleo, happy to
<Elleo> kenvandine: great, thanks
<dpm> seb128, about to enter some calls. Feel free to start, and I'll read the scrollback
<seb128> dpm, basically for e.g u-s-s, we enabled distro translation, but now it means that the upstream project has a staled outdated template, which confuses translators... is there any way to turn off translations for the project/redirect translators to $current_distro?
<AbuDhar> installing the SDK.
<mandel> kenvandine, I did the rebuild, we had to change the silo due to the sync and went for lunch
<mandel> kenvandine, going to test now hoping to approve it
<Laney> don't translations get synced back to trunk?
<kenvandine> mandel, cool, thx
<Laney> or not for the template?
<dobey> sigh
 * ogra_ sees dobey's line and looks for studio_
<dobey> oh, so the sonum did get bumped in this branch
<dobey> ogra_: sigh is for the massive mess of gigantic migrations going on in wily versus getting actual features/fixes landed
<ogra_> well, its wily
<ogra_> werewolves only work on full moon at night
<mandel> kenvandine, no worries, I have been trying to land this FOREVER hehe
<dobey> yes, but new python, gcc, and qt all at the same time == much pain
<mandel> kenvandine, is a personal thing now
<mandel> kenvandine, do we know anything about the installation service?
<dobey> mandel: there is no installation service
 * kenvandine wants
<mandel> dobey, but there were talks, or am I making it up?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know about the call forwarding backend side? or is that one for jgdx?
<dobey> mandel: we talked about it yes
<mandel> ack
<kenvandine> seb128, jgdx knows the most about that
<kenvandine> seb128, and he's out on holiday
<dobey> mandel: there /is/ a shell script used/provided by the store scope to install things, and updates /should/ use that same script to do the updates installs; but i don't know if that has been done or not
<seb128> kenvandine, k, no hurry, I just tried to play with it, when I enable it and set a number it just auto turn off without displaying an error
<mandel> dobey, ack
<kenvandine> seb128, grrr...
<seb128> kenvandine, does it work for you?
<kenvandine> it did last week :)
<seb128> well maybe it's my SIMs or something
<kenvandine> he just fixed a bunch of stuff in that a couple weeks ago
<kenvandine> well, i think it can be a little flaky depending on carrier
<dobey> mandel: and now we're in this stated between having/maintaining clicks, and switching to snaps, so unlikely we'll get such a service for clicks
<kenvandine> in testing it a few weeks ago i did run into some cases where it didn't work, and managed to reproduce it with the ofono test scripts
<kenvandine> there's an ofono bug for it
<seb128> kenvandine, it should at least give errors in the ui
<kenvandine> but last week i actually used it and it worked :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, syslog has
<seb128> ofonod[1767]: ril_call_barring_query_cb: query failed, err: GENERIC_FAILURE
<seb128> which I guess is an issue
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 1455574
<ubot5> bug 1455574 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Failures to disable call waiting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455574
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> looks like he was waiting for more feedback from me :)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> doit! :-)à
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! It's not super urgent, but when you have time please let me know your opinion on bug 1478514
<ubot5> bug 1478514 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Support Online Accounts v2 API" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478514
 * kenvandine adds a todo :)
<seb128> kenvandine, is your "call forwarding" listing the different sections with checkboxes?
<seb128> I only have one item here to enter a number
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<seb128> weird :-/
<kenvandine> maybe your sim doesn't support them all
<kenvandine> not sure if we have the logic in there to be that smart, but perhaps :)
<seb128> kenvandine, the list modem script list numbers from the sim for the different categories
<kenvandine> seb128, if you check the call forwarding for every call i think it hides the rest
<kenvandine> so if that's set, you don't see the rest
<kenvandine> i think
<seb128> kenvandine, the script outputs
<seb128> VoiceBusy call forwarding rule is: +31684000130
<seb128> VoiceUnconditional call forwarding rule disabled
<seb128> ForwardingFlagOnSim call forwarding rule is: 0
<kenvandine> seb128, so i'd think it would show them all
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, but it shows the switch as disable
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> and enabling it in shows only a "enter number" line
 * ogra_ now finally knows in which IRC logs to look up seb128's landline number 
<kenvandine> so somehow it state is seriously wrong :/
<kenvandine> seb128, anything in the upstart log?
<kenvandine> maybe a libqofono problem
<seb128> ogra_, lol, that's a preset number in a prepaid sim :-)
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> kenvandine, nothing useful in the log
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> working here
<seb128> kenvandine, the "summary" label on the phone panel is "some calls"
<seb128> so the code sees it's set for some numbers
<seb128> kenvandine, anyway, I guess I'm going to debug a bit and file a bug for jgdx
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> sthat means it thinks the unconditional isn't set... but it sounds like the UI thinks it is
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> seb128, i just confirmed it's working for me :)
<kenvandine> so it must have something to do with some state you're in, so hopefully not affecting tons of people
<seb128> yeah
<dpm> seb128, you can turn off the upstream template by marking it as disabled for each series. E.g. untick "Template is active" in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+templates, but there is no way to redirect translators to the distro
<seb128> dpm, do you recommend doing that?
<AbuDhar> what is the ubuntu store called? :D
<Elleo> kenvandine: the keyboard test fixes have finished building in silo 2, the MRs it includes are https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1477901/+merge/265839 and https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-autopilot-layout-contains-key/+merge/265964
<AbuDhar> uApp explorer ? :D
<AbuDhar> can I check all apps there?
<dpm> seb128, I'd rather recommend updating the upstream template, so that translators can always work with the latest strings there. But generally the complaint from developers is that it's a burden to keep the .pot up-to-date. I'd still advocate for keeping upstream translations enabled, but ultimately, it's the maintainer's decision if maintaining the upstream .pot is too much of an overhead
<seb128> dpm, right, we went there, having to manual update leads to constant outdated templates and missing strings
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<Laney> Could get the train to do it
<Elleo> kenvandine: just noticed there was a test failure in CI relating to the shift latch test on the first MR, so maybe hold off until I have a chance to look into that in more detail
<Elleo> kenvandine: might just be flakey timing on double pressing the shift, but since it's so related to what it fixes I want to be sure
<seb128> Laney, yeah, that would be nice, if only there was a standard way to update the template :-/
<Laney> File a feature request asking for a way to run a script just before building the source package
<Laney> Then in that you can do update template; commit
<seb128> I guess we could make it similar to dh_translation for standard packages
<seb128> then need a way for custom rules
<Laney> and it'll push with that new commit
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> dpm, ^ do you know if something similar was discussed before?
<Laney> yeah or a tick box to do it if it's standard I guess
<AbuDhar> I need to find out what apps haven't been made.
<lotuspsychje> AbuDhar: you can make an nmap scanner ap for me :p
<seb128> AbuDhar, https://uappexplorer.com/
<popey> lotuspsychje: that exists
<AbuDhar> brb
<lotuspsychje> popey: whats it called?
 * ogra_ would like htop ;)
<ogra_> (as click app indeed)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: nice idea
<ogra_> still waiting for a re-usable terminal widget that we can just use
<Laney> vte
<Laney> oh wait :)
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> dpm, do you have a list of what needs to be translated somewhere? https://translations.launchpad.net/libusermetrics/ seems having few translations, unsure if that's because it's not listed where it should or if the priority on launchpad is wrong?
<popey> seb128: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/ ?
<seb128> popey, I looked around that like the headers send to standard launchpad pages and the stats don't include a list of components
<seb128> popey, where do I need to click?
<seb128> popey, like http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/wily/fr has no useful info
<popey> it usually lists apps at the bottom
<popey> http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/wily/en_GB like that
<seb128> and http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/vivid/fr has a TypeError
<popey> bummer, will need dpm for that 🙂
<seb128> popey, do you get that error as well?
<popey> yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> do you know if there is a bugtracker for that site?
<popey> there is a filebug link at the bottom (of working pages)
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-stats/+filebug
<dpm> seb128, popey, sorry, in between calls. IIRC I didn't add libusermetrics as most of the strings were non-user-visible error messages
<seb128> dpm, k, indeed it has like 30 strings and only the "No data source available" is user visible that I can tell
<seb128> but it can be quite visible
<seb128> though there is a design bug that it's not a nice one to display so maybe they are going to fix is so it doesn't display anymore
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> popey, seb128, I haven't implemented a feature to unhide the translated packages, but a workaround to see the apps/services to be translated is to look at a language with no translations: http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/wily/zun
<seb128> dpm, thanks :-)
<mhall119> ogra_: man, you make one little statement on G+, and suddenly you're everywhere :)
<ogra_> lovely, aint it ? :P
<cimi> seb128, hey seb! I bought a new bluetooth keyboard to work on the pocket desktop, and system settings fail to pair because they prompt the wrong bluetooth auth method, do you have time tomorrow to help me debugging it?
<seb128> cimi, yeah, sure
<cimi> (works on desktop, not on ubuntu touch)
<seb128> what do you call "wrong method"?
<cimi> seb128, on desktop, android, ios, when I try to pair it asks me 6 numbers to type on the keyboard and press enter
<cimi> seb128, on ubuntu touch, I have a notification with "enter pin" and 0000 in the entry
<seb128> can you enter the 6 digits number?
<seb128> oh, I see what you mean
<seb128> k
<cimi> yeah
<seb128> dpm, did the filenames on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/ change?
<dpm> seb128, not that I know of recently, let me check
<seb128> dpm, langpack-o-matic tries to open "vivid-potemplate-..." and the files are named "ubuntu_vivid_potemplate"
<dpm> seb128, we changed the names (by appending the distro name) when ubuntu-rtm was first created, so that the stats site and langpack-o-matic could support ubuntu and derived distros, but that was quite a while ago
<seb128> dpm, k, I wonder if the code to read priorities got buggy since
<seb128> there was a try/except with rtm handling code in there
<seb128> but that bails out now, which I guess is because rtm got deprecated
<seb128> dpm, also the touch script look for priority > 1500 and glib20 has 1300, should that be increased in launchpad?
<dpm> seb128, not sure what's going on on the langpack-o-matic side of things. on the people.u.c location only the ubuntu_* and ubuntu-rtm_* data dumps are being updated
<dpm> as the other naming is deprecated
<seb128> dpm, I guess langpack-o-matic just needs updating
<seb128> dpm, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/langpack-o-matic/main/view/head:/import#L392
<seb128> dpm, I'm going to wait for pitti to be back to check if the rtm fallback case is still needed
<seb128> dpm, what about the priority? should glib be bumped to 1600 or something?
<dpm> (sorry, otp again)
<kenvandine> Elleo, i have silo 2 installed now, will test anyway
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it might make sense to bump the priority to 1600 to make it shippable by langpack-o-matic
<seb128> dpm, can you do that?
<dpm> seb128, sure
<seb128> dpm, thanks :-)
<seb128> dpm, sorry for all the pings today!
<dpm> seb128, no worries, just came back from a conference, so I had to do a lot of catch up anyway :)
<seb128> dpm, I hope the conf was good :-)
<dpm> seb128, bumped priorities for glib20 on vivid and wily. Yeah, I was at the Community Leadership Summit and OSCON, all very good :)
<seb128> great :-)
<seb128> thanks again
<kenvandine> Elleo, was the settings test you saw that failed in the phone tests?
<AbuDhar> How does Bazaar differ from git?
<seb128> AbuDhar, http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrVsGit
<Elleo> kenvandine: nah, it was a keyboard test that failed in CI, but had passed fine on device
<AbuDhar> seb128, reading.
<kenvandine> Elleo, you had mentioned earlier that you did see one of the settings test fail right?
<kenvandine> much earlier :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: oh yes, a checkbox test
<Elleo> I think there were two failures
<kenvandine> i just saw that in the phone tests, test_call_fwd_when_unreachable_sim_2
<Elleo> yeah, that was it
<Elleo> unfortunately I've rebooted since then so I'm not sure which the other was
<kenvandine> no worries
<Elleo> it failed with a "True != False" but no mention of specific components
<kenvandine> if i run just that test it passes
<kenvandine> yeah, that's what i just saw
<kenvandine> 12:50:46.885 WARNING backends:244 - Your query 'Query(b'/maliit-server/QQuickView/Keyboard/QQuickItem/QQuickMouseArea/QQuickItem/QQuickItem/KeyboardContainer/QQuickLoader/KeyPad[id=58]//CharKey')' returned a lot of data (28 items). This is likely to be slow. You may want to consider optimising your query to return fewer items.
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^^ i've never noticed that warning before
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, that's normal jgdx was asking about it last week; it's due to autopilot requesting all the keys in the current layout
<kenvandine> ok
<Elleo> kenvandine: it then caches them so it only does that lookup once per layout for a whole test suite though
<kenvandine> cool
<Elleo> kenvandine: it's actually that caching that was causing the symbol != characters and None key issues, as it was just keeping one cache of either characters or symbols for all layouts
<kenvandine> ah
<Elleo> kenvandine: so if it loaded a numeric layout first it only ever knew about numbers, even when the normal layout was displayed because it thought it already had it cached
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> thx for fixing it :)
<Elleo> and if loaded the other way around it tried to go to the symbol layout to get at numbers (and the number layouts don't have symbol layouts)
<Elleo> no worries :)
<kenvandine> i'll add my review to the merge proposals soon
<kenvandine> running another set of tests
<Elleo> kenvandine: it looks like that shift latch issue is a genuine new bug though, so I'm going to need to fix that before that first MR can be reviewed
<mzanetti> jdstrand, seems that installing apps with the new apparmor permission on older devices makes it fail to generate an apparmor profile. is that intended?
<Elleo> for some reason autopilot ends up pressing the shift button 3 times
<Elleo> so it goes to capslock and then switches out of it again
<kenvandine> Elleo, which one?  fix-1477901?
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> Elleo, i think your other branch fixes what was causing me the biggest problem
<kenvandine> although the shift was causing a problem too
<kenvandine> but the layout changes was hosing everything :)
<jdstrand> mzanetti: that isn't intended-- but how old are the devices? what new apparmor permission? how are you installing the apps? are you reinstalling them?
<mzanetti> jdstrand, the device image is OTA-4
<mzanetti> jdstrand, I've added keep-display-on to machines-vs-machines
<mzanetti> jdstrand, now I'm getting reports that the app "crashes at startup"
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<mzanetti> jdstrand, I've investigated, seems that installing the app on OTA-4 devices through the store makes it install without complaining but it just doesn't laucnher
<jdstrand> mzanetti: oh I see-- the device must have apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.13
<mzanetti> jdstrand, a bit of searching revealed that there is no apparmor profile in /userdata/system-data/var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<jdstrand> mzanetti: this is a new policy group that was added
<mzanetti> jdstrand, yeah... I would have assumed it would just skip if it doesn't know what to do with it
<mzanetti> jdstrand, but instead the complete profile file seems missing
<jdstrand> mzanetti: it would fail to generate the profile in this case
<jdstrand> mzanetti: it skips the profile, not the policy group
<mzanetti> problem is, I don't have any way to depend on it (unless I'm missing something)
<mzanetti> I can only depend on framework 15.04, which is satisfied on OTA-4 too
<jdstrand> mzanetti: you are correct. people have to upgrade to ota-5 and there is no way for an app developer to depend on that
<popey> 🙁
<jdstrand> so either you back out the change or tell people to upgrade
<mzanetti> that smells like we need a change of the process :)
<jdstrand> it was a very unusual case
<mzanetti> actually not
<mzanetti> maybe for apparmor
<jdstrand> normally we don't change policy in this manner unless it goes with a new framework
<mzanetti> but we're frequently adding stuff without bumping the framework
<mzanetti> i.e. the whole shell-rotations tuff
<jdstrand> but there was a lot of proessure to get this in stable-phone-overlay
 * jdstrand is only talking about apparmor)
<mzanetti> I would think we'd need to bump the framework version with every OTA
<jdstrand> why are people still on ota-4?
<mzanetti> dunno
<mzanetti> but there are some
<mzanetti> I guess my mum didn't upgrade her phone yet
<jdstrand> I think that is the primary issue
<mzanetti> my gf didnt upgrade her tablet yet
<jdstrand> ota-4 has been out for... 2 months?
<mzanetti> yeah well, talking about OTA-5
<mzanetti> but still
<jdstrand> oh right
<jdstrand> so a couple weeks
<mzanetti> I mean... there are devices out there that, for example some one installs and the actual user doesn't bother with updates
<jdstrand> so, yeah, either wait or tell the reporters to upgrade. that is the best we can do atm
<mzanetti> sure... just thinking about the bigger picture
<mzanetti> to me this sounds like a problem we need to solve in the long-run
<jdstrand> I acknowledge what you are saying
<jdstrand> but we don't support old versions
<jdstrand> so people should roll with the updates
<mzanetti> hmm... not sure if it's that easy... at some point for example some hardware won't be able to upgrade
<jdstrand> and if they don't, they might get in trouble
<mzanetti> we can't just give them app-updates that break the already installed ones
<jdstrand> once ota-5 was out, ota-4 was out of support (except to upgrade to ota-5). same with 14.09
 * jdstrand notes that he is merely stating what the decisions were from the past
<mzanetti> :)
<jdstrand> but there is no concept of point releases for this or for snappy
<jdstrand> you are on a channel
<jdstrand> and you need to get the updates for that channel
<jdstrand> right now, quite a few things in the platform are changing and the channel is getting rather big updates without framework changes
<jdstrand> which I agree is problematic
<jdstrand> I expect these sorts of framework violations to be less frequent
<jdstrand> as the platform matures and we can deliver framework breaking features with a new framework
<mzanetti> yep... but then, if we only release 2 framework bumps a year, but an OTA every month, that means 10 out of 12 OTAs could only do bug-fixes
<mzanetti> which doesn't sound like the solution
<mzanetti> the frameworks should be "framework-ota-5" instead of "framework-15.04"
<mzanetti> or something
<mzanetti> anyhow... nothing we can change right now... will to summarize this up for some higher ups
<jdstrand> I guess it depends on how we plan to update the platform
<jdstrand> also, those 10 out of the 12 don't have to be bug fixes-- they just couldn't introduce features for app developers to use
<mzanetti> fair enough
<jdstrand> this seems like something that should be brought up for discussion on the list
<mzanetti> yep
<jdstrand> really, the problem is we are violating our own policy
<jdstrand> well, and that people aren't upgrading
<jdstrand> but mostly the former
<jdstrand> the latter just avoids problems
<jdstrand> (ie, if everyone upgrades, no one will notice we are violating our own policies)
<jjohansen> jdstrand: we do have a plan to fix this in apparmor without having to bump policy frameworks
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I'm not sure what 'this' you are referring to. you mean if an abstraction is missing, keep on going?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: yes, but more than that. To be able to deal with new rule types etc that are not understood
 * jdstrand notes that this particular issue wasn't a missing abstraction, but that click-apparmor noticed that keep-display-on wasn't on the device and didn't generate policy
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> I mean, we could also adjust click-apparmor to instead of failing to generate the profile to instead skip a missing policy group
<jjohansen> right, we need a plan for that layer as well
<jdstrand> but that doesn't help mzanetti cause that would require an ota upgrade that users aren't performing. also, it doesn't solve if the template is missing, etc. plus, that may not be the right thing to do policy wise
<jdstrand> so we are currently erring on the safe-side and assuming we'll follow our own framework policies (which in this case was an invalid assumption)
<jjohansen> which is why need to look at this again
<AbuDhar> do we need a snapchat app? :D
<jdstrand> I think we'll know more how to proceed when this is discussed on the list.
<jdstrand> it's bigger than apparmor (eg, that aforementioned shell rotation)
<jjohansen> sure
<ogra_> AbuDhar, i think there is an alernative (soonsnap from robru ) but no real snapchat yet
<AbuDhar> I see ogra_ ...
<AbuDhar> I don't like its GUI though
<AbuDhar> doesn't look like snapchat's at all
<ogra_> well, write another one then :)
<AbuDhar> I will start with an app that doesn't exist yet
<ogra_> it isnt like robru has a monopoly here ;)
<AbuDhar> lol
<Paul_> hi
<AbuDhar> hi
<robru> ogra_: oh please I deserve no credit. My thing is a zero-effort webapp wrapper around aquaris' excellent soonsnap.com.
<AbuDhar> well at least you did that :P
<AbuDhar> Web apps are HTML5 apps and Apps are native apps on uApp Explorer right?
<cwayne> mhall119: should d.u.c point to 15.04 docs as stable now instead of 14.10?
<beuno> ahayzen, web apps are just links to pages, and apps are native
<AbuDhar> I don't see the benefits of web apps.. why not just use the browser then?
<AbuDhar> beuno
<beuno> AbuDhar, convenience, it's a faster bookmark
<mhall119> cwayne: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/current/ points to 15.04 now, yes
<mhall119> cwayne: for QML, HTML5 and C++ docs
<cwayne> oops, sorry
<cwayne> i could've sworn i saw a 14.10 somewhere
<mhall119> cwayne: 14.10 docs are still there, just not aliased to "current" anymore
<mhall119> cwayne: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/ shows the aliases in parenthesis
<juzzlin> Is it possible to create an "offline" WebGL game with e.g. three.js for Ubuntu touch? or do the web apps always have to pull data from a server?
<mhall119> juzzlin: you can make a local HTML5 app
<mhall119> in that case it's not a "webapp", just an html5 app
<juzzlin> ok, great
<mhall119> juzzlin: see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/ for more info
<juzzlin> thanks
<AbuDhar> but it is possible to make HTML5 that are not just like regular web pages
<AbuDhar> can I ask something? what app do you think is missing from the Ubuntu app store?
<k1l_> whatsapp :)
<AbuDhar> okay.. let me check if whatsapp has an API
<AbuDhar> http://mashable.com/2015/03/25/whatsapp-developers-api/
<BOHverkill> who needs whatsapp?
<AbuDhar> those who use it? :D
 * BOHverkill do not use whatsapp
<BOHverkill> AbuDhar: here is a list of apps/scopes https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/2015/06/27/ubuntu-app-scope-wishlist-june-2015/
<AbuDhar> thanks.. that list is nice to have.
<AbuDhar> later guys.
<cwayne> whatsapp has pretty much the opposite of an api
<cwayne> they actively dont want people to write apps for it
<BOHverkill> its facebook
<k1l_> yes, but they only want you to use their site and their apps to use whatsapp.
<AbuDhar> we need AdBlock :P
<AbuDhar> and an IRC client :)
<BOHverkill> iirc there is an irc client
<AbuDhar> not according to that list. :P not a native one at least.
<BOHverkill> k that could be
<AbuDhar> maybe a VLC client would be nice as well.
<BOHverkill> yes that is on my list :P
<AbuDhar> also native Dropbox client? :)
<BOHverkill> ther is on
<BOHverkill> *one
<AbuDhar> We need an AirBNB app for Ubuntu right? :D
<AbuDhar> Remote Desktop App would be so nice.. I want to write a VNC wrapper.
<AbuDhar> how is the Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition? would you recommend it?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-28
<Kkote> Just threw this on my Nexus 5. Was wondering what kind of apps/programs you run on it
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/canonical-throws-in-10-000-euro-rewards-for-new-ubuntu-phone-ad-campaign-487922.shtml
<pete-woods> jgdx: hey. did you manage to fix that merge conflict in the hotspot MR?
<seb128> pete-woods, he's on holidays this week
<pete-woods> d'oh!
<pete-woods> seb128: thanks for letting me know :)
<seb128> yw
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Milk Chocolate Day! 😃
<OerHeks> wake me up @ dark chocolate day :-D
<jibel> oSoMoN, morning, do you know the steps to reproduce this crash bug 1478166 ?
<ubot5> bug 1478166 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/webapp-container:11:oxide::FilePicker::Done:oxide::qt::FilePicker::done:oxide::qquick::FilePickerContext::accept:oxide::qquick::FilePickerContext::qt_static_metacall:oxide::qquick::FilePickerContext::qt_metacall" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478166
<oSoMoN> jibel, hey, no I’m not sure how to reproduce, alexabreu would know
<jibel> alexabreu, ^ do you know?
<oSoMoN> jibel, note that there is a fix pending review, and I’ve asked Alex to add a unit test for it
<oSoMoN> jibel, he won’t be online for another 3 hours or so
<jibel> oSoMoN, yeah but I heard some people reporting webbrowser crash and it's the only recent and popular crash I found
<jibel> just wondering if it's the msae case
<jibel> same*
<mandel> seb128, I have tested silo 17 and works perfectly in vivid with krillin, could you take a second look? is an update in udm and that software that depends on it
<seb128> mandel, ok, sure
<mandel> seb128, I've also noticed that when we have creds issues the updates are stuck and we get no feedback, is that a known bug?? Do you want me to take a look?
<mandel> seb128, I "shat my trousers" because the updates did not happen and I though it was udm, readding the u1 account fixed it
<ProstheticS> hey guys, does the mx4 support mhl output?
<popey> not that I'm aware of
<ProstheticS> ive noticed when i pair a usb mouse the screen goes to desktop mode, so pairing a keyboard and then plugging in a monitor is just the next logical step isnt it :p
<ProstheticS> oh really? damn
<popey> 🙂
<ProstheticS> i mean, when i pair a bluetooth mouse *
<ProstheticS> thats a bit crushing, ide have loved to utilised it desktop mode from a screen or whatever, that would have been awesome to play with :(
<popey> hm, there are videos showing it working
<popey> on android
<ProstheticS> thats funny, most of the searches ive read say no mhl on flyme (meizu's android)
<popey> so maybe I'm wrong
<ProstheticS> on the mx4 i mean
<popey> http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4-6627.php
<ProstheticS> hmm, well i guess its less then 10 pounds to order one of these connectors and give it a whirl :p
<popey> heh
<ProstheticS> i'll give it a shot, coz if so, i already got xmir going on the thing, i could do some funky stuff with a proper monitor
<ProstheticS> its quite fast actually, i didnt think it was, coz interfface lag and whatnot, but it started some largish apps quite fast once i got em going
<ProstheticS> fun to playwith :p
<popey> neat!
<rogro82> a simple google cast mirror would also be nice for convergence
<ProstheticS> i pretty much bought this phone because i could mess with its innards a bit more then any others :p  and ive already started, stuff like automounting sshfs on my server whenever a network is present via dispatcher.d scripts and the last few youtube videos from channels i watch so that i can watch them when on the tube(no coverage)
<ProstheticS> syncing photos when sshfs is up back to home
<mcphail> Given that cut-the-rope is in the stock image, is it supported by Canonical? It needs to be tweaked so it doesn't autorotate with the phone
<rogro82> currently in the process of writing a google cast client... first implemented youtube fling and that works nice... now onto casting media... guess it will take some time before it will land in the store though
<Dragonkeeper> anyone ported mumble to phone ?
<Dragonkeeper> if im not mistaken it uses c and qt
<nhaines> Needs to use QML.  :)
<popey> Dragonkeeper: don't think so
<nhaines> QML and C++, I guess.
<Dragonkeeper> hmm would be a nice addition if its possible
<chrisc> hi, i'm trying to find the bug list for the touch web browser but failing...
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app
<chrisc> ogra_: cheers
<chrisc> so, the bug i was looking for has bene fixed in oxide branch-1.9, anyone know when this update might be available for devel on mako? https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1422339
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422339 in Oxide "Missing API to wire in basic access authentication" [High,Fix released]
<chrisc> oh, what a coincidence!
<chrisc> ah, the bot feteched the tile from the url, do'h
<popey> chrisc: question for dbarth who appears to not be here right now
<chrisc> popey: thanks
<Laney> renatu: thoughts/objections to pushing e-d-s 3.16 to wily?
<zzarr> hello! is there a way to serialize/deserialize an object of an class that inherits QObject?
<zzarr> (I wish to send an object from one application to another and the other application may be on another physical machine)
<guest42345> hi all
<egon1> hi
<egon1> sombode speaks german language maybe?
<ogra_> lots of germans do i heard ...
<lotus|touch> join #ubuntu-discuss
<egon1> i need a information
<ogra_> egon1, just ask
<egon1> it it possible to sent the contakts to a pc
<egon1> or to a other phone via bluetooth maybe?
<ogra_> the contacts are stored by evolution-data-server on the phone ... i would guess there is a way to ex/import them from commandline
<egon1> you'll say thats possible to install a terminal and midnightcommander maybe?
<ogra_> the terminal-app is in the store, you can just install it
<ogra_> (there is also a filemanager-app)
<guest42345> egon1, sudo apt-get install mc?
<ogra_> guest42345, well, that means making the system writable first (and losing OTA support)
<abeato> Laney, could you review/merge if ok https://code.launchpad.net/~alfonsosanchezbeato/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+git/gst-plugins-bad1.0/+merge/265791 ?
<guest42345> ogra_, can't i make the system read only after installing mc?
<ogra_> installing debs should rather be done in a chroot in /home/phablet/
<ogra_> guest42345, technically, yeah :)
<guest42345> :wink:
<Laney> abeato: sure - does media-hub need to be updated for this or is it ok to upload?
<ogra_> and for a single package thats actually okayish
<guest42345> yeah :> mc should be harmless
<abeato> Laney, no, no changes in media-hub this time, so you can upload
<guest42345> can't wait for snappy!!
<guest42345> ))
<ogra_> :)
<abeato> Laney, thanks
<zzarr> hello! can I have more than one constructor for a QObject?
<zzarr> I having problems with it
<zzarr> I have the standard one "explicit MyClass(QObject *parent = 0)"
<ogra_> zzarr, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<zzarr> ohh, sorry I didn't realize I was in the #ubuntu channel
<zzarr> I'll ask in #qt where I intended too
<ogra_> haha
<egon1> i hav installed terminal yet
<egon1> after sudo -i he will not aceppting 'apt-get install mc
<Alex______> hi
<ogra_> Alex______, you carry quite a tail :)
<egon1> ogra_: i can ot fin the contacts with the filemanager.. whre exact are the contacts stored?
<ogra_> i dont know the exact place ... but surely in a hidden dir under /home/phablet ... .config or some such or .local
<Alex______> please tell me, who be have installed ubuntu touch on phone meizu mx4 (android) by yourself ?
 * ogra_ doubts anyone has
<egon1> its possible to use whatsappweb?
<ogra_> you would need a flash tool from meizu and an image from them to actually have the phone re-partitioned for ubuntu
<zzarr> I ordered a MX4 last thursday, the page said 2 weeks how accurate is that?
<ogra_> egon1, doesnt that only work if an android phone is loged in ?
<ogra_> (might work, but you would have to carry that android phone along)
<egon1> i hafe a whatsappacount over genymotionemulator on my linux-pc
<egon1> and want to use it with the ubuntumobilephone
<Alex______> ogra_, thanks
<zzarr> (I can't wait :) )
<renatu> Laney, I am ok with that
<dale_> Can anyone give me (a noob) a hint about how a QtQuick app can control the phone's screen brightness?
<ogra_> apps cant control the screen (or any other hardware)
<ogra_> well, not true ... since very recently they can ask for the screen to stay on i heard
<ogra_> (not sure how though, new feature and not documented yet)
<dale_> The video player keeps the screen bright?
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> the media-hub server does
<ogra_> not the player app iself
<ogra_> *itself
<dale_> Okay, how do I talk to the media hub server?
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/QtMultimedia.qtmultimedia-index/
<morphis> does anyone know why I am missing /var/log/syslog on my vivid based device?
<dale_> Thanks Ogra, I think I will need to delve into the source of that module.
<morphis> ogra_: any idea?
<ogra_> morphis, there is a werid bu where /var/log changes ownership
<ogra_> *bug
<morphis> to root:android_input?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> thats the one
<morphis> bug 1451565 is the one
<ubot5> bug 1451565 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "/var/log owned by wrong group (android_input) (again)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451565
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> egon1: i don't think the whatsapp web interface works in the ubuntu phone browser. if you want to use whatsapp on ubuntu phone, the best people to inform of that desire, are WhatsApp themselves, as it is a proprietary app and they are very strict about unofficial clients being used
<Elleo> kenvandine: rebuilt silo 2 with a fix for the failing test on https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1477901/+merge/265839
<morphis> ogra_: hm
<ogra_> morphis, and i have no clue why ... we have hardcoded passwd and group files with fixed UID/GIDs, there is thjeoretically no way that can happen
<ogra_> (we even have an upstart job that chowns it to the syslog group after updates, just to be sure)
<morphis> hm
<egon1> mhm
<ogra_> (but obviously that doesnt hep either)
<morphis> is it changed back on every boot?
<ogra_> no, only on upgrades
<morphis> ok
<ogra_> /etc/init/boot-hooks/ensure-logdir-owner.conf
<ogra_>     if ! ls -ld /var/log|grep -q syslog; then
<ogra_>         chown root:syslog /var/log
<ogra_>     fi
<ogra_> even by group name
<ogra_> (hmm, that could use a -R )
<ogra_> (wont help the issue though)
<morphis> yeah
<morphis> who calls the boot-hooks?
<ogra_> /etc/init/boot-hooks-emit.conf
<ogra_> checks /userdata/.last_ubuntu-build against /etc/ubuntu-build ... if they differ, it runs them
<morphis> hm
<morphis> could be changed to WHEN=every-boot as workaround
<ogra_> you could try that ... though the issue only shows up after upgrades
<morphis> I'll give it a try
<ogra_> (and indeed you slow down the boot process by several nanoseconds)
<davmor2> morphis: iirc I saw it if I flashed the same image over an image. For example I'm on image 3 and I use u-d-f to flash image 3 again without wiping data.
<morphis> hm
<ogra_> well, in that case morphis fix would have helped i guess
<morphis> ogra_, davmor2: did some one check the actual rootfs images?
<ogra_> morphis, about 1000 times
<morphis> :)
<ogra_> this bug exists since 2 years
<morphis> uh
<ogra_> we even have code in livecd-rootfs that forces the owner to make 100% sure it is the right one
<morphis> magic ...
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> with a sledgehammer
<AbuDhar> hey :)
<morphis> and doesn't help :D
<ogra_> this bu already produced some of the wridest hacks
<ogra_> and yes, nothing helped
<davmor2> ogra_: but do you sacrifice a chicken to the god of hell fire?
<AbuDhar> the Miezu phone looks good man!
<AbuDhar> I think I am going to buy it.
<ogra_> davmor2, only goats .... not sure that god takes chicken
<davmor2> ogra_: there is your mistake, hell fire == chickens, Lucifer == goats it's the whole pecking order thing
<ogra_> davmor2, please add that info to the bug then so morphis can do the right thing :)
<dale_> The Miezu phone _is_ good!
<AbuDhar> is this a channel for satanists?
<AbuDhar> why are we talking about Lucifer?
<ogra_> AbuDhar, we talk about hellish bugs :)
<AbuDhar> hmm okay.
<AbuDhar> dale_, do you know the next phone Ubuntu is planning on selling with their software?
<dale_> No, tell me about it
<AbuDhar> heh I was asking you. I don't know it either.
<AbuDhar> I thought you maybe knew.
<dale_> Hardware-wise, it's hard to see how the MX4 will be bettered in the near future
<AbuDhar> maybe the battery? :)
<AbuDhar> how good is the battery?
<dale_> Dual sims, SD cards maybe.
<dale_> The battery...
<AbuDhar> how many hours on full charge?
<AbuDhar> normal usage
<dale_> you have to keep an eye on it with WiFi switched on (and the screen, of course).  Generally it lasts all day no problem...
<dale_> but if you use it heavily then you may fall short of four hours.
<kenvandine> Elleo, cool, i already tested it :)
<kenvandine> worked well
 * kenvandine comments
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool, thanks
<kenvandine> Elleo, i just had 100% pass :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: awesome :)
<Elleo> kenvandine: is that with your dbus fix branch too?
<kenvandine> yes
<Elleo> cool
<kenvandine> and like 4 other branches
<dale_> In normal use it will easily go from 9:00am to 7:00pm, so spans a working day.
<kenvandine> Elleo, amazing the can of worms this opened :/
<Elleo> heh, yeah
<kenvandine> these all passed before the OSK change :/
<kenvandine> but most of my fixes had nothing to do with it... but they were clearly issues
<Elleo> yeah, and the OSK's internal tests were all fine, so it's good that we've uncovered things there too by using it more extensively
<mandel> kenvandine, silo 17 is ready for QA, I was stuck due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378678 thinking it was my fault
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "updates panel doesn't deal with invalid u1 tokens" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> mandel, ah, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<mandel> kenvandine, I did not try to delete my creds, was debugging and found out, what a waste of time :(
<kenvandine> bummer
<kal_cividFajdida> hello, I have bq Aquaris E5 - free Smartphone of 5 \" (Cortex A7, WiFi , Bluetooth , 1 GB of RAM , 16 GB of internal memory, Ubuntu ):
<kal_cividFajdida> Some guide to form it, where to obtain repositories.
<popey> kal_cividFajdida: I dont understand the question, what do you want to do?
<guest42345> popey, he uants reposatoris
<guest42345> four phone
<popey> that's not any more clear.
<popey> I'm asky what kal_cividFajdida wants to _do_
<guest42345> hesus christ qml is crazier than me
<guest42345> i'm coding a silly game in qml
<guest42345> wish me luck
<kal_cividFajdida> popey: I look for information to configure the telephone. Configure sources.list.
<kal_cividFajdida> install program from sources.list
<popey> kal_cividFajdida: the phone is read-only by default.
<popey> kal_cividFajdida: http://askubuntu.com/questions/399709/install-with-sudo-app-get-install-doesnt-work-not-using-locking-for-read-only
<davmor2> kal_cividFajdida: the phone uses click to install stuff no apt, just look in the store
<popey> If you make the phone read-write, it can break later, and you may need to re-flash it again
<popey> We generally don't recommend doing it, unless you're a developer, and are happy re-flashing it again.
<popey> also, many of the things in the repo you could install wont actually work
<kal_cividFajdida> popey: davmor2 : thank. Go shit¡¡¡
 * ogra_ recommends usin a chroot in /home/phablet for deb packages 
<ogra_> or an lxc container
<Laney> renatu: ta, will probably do after alpha 2
<renatu> Laney, ok thanks
<seb128> ogra_, do you still plan to land the lxc-android-config fix from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-preferences/+bug/1437633 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> seb128, h, did nobody land that yet
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ I think the fix released status is wrong
<seb128> ogra_, no, I don't think so, and we just got another duplicatge
<ogra_> seb128, not sure i can get to it this week ... cant promise
<pmcgowan> seb128, yeah was looking for that, someone just reproted it again
<seb128> pmcgowan, yeah, I just dupped it
<pmcgowan> seb128, but I cant repro it, prolly cuase I set rw at some point or something
<seb128> pmcgowan, right, likely
<seb128> you are still rw? or you are ro?
<pmcgowan> ro now and its fine
<seb128> weird
<pmcgowan> was going to try to reflash and see
<pmcgowan> jeez that bug is open a long time
<pmcgowan> who else can land it
<ogra_> yeah, it was always dumped in prio over several OTAs
<seb128> pmcgowan, let me try to have a look now
<ogra_> and lxc-android-config is a no-fun landing
 * ogra_ would have asked morphis, but this package is really nothing for a first landing 
<jibel> we already tried to land once but it failed verification in april
<morphis> ogra_: did a landing for it already
<ogra_> oh,. ok :)
<jibel> but the MP looks more recent, so maybe reland it if it has been updated
<seb128> morphis, can you do another one for that bug? ;-)
<morphis> seb128: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-preferences/+bug/1437633?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> morphis, yes
<morphis> seb128: for vivid?
<seb128> morphis, yes
<ogra_> jibel, i think it was also paired with another fix back when it failed
<seb128> pmcgowan, ogra_, jibel, morphis, we probably need to land that in the ppa as well, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/207170546/whoopsie-preferences_0.16_0.17.diff.gz
<ogra_> +1
<pmcgowan> yes
<morphis> seb128: that is in wily to?
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, that's my recollection too and there was no further attempt
<seb128> morphis, that's already in wily yes
<morphis> ok, so we just have to sync both packages over to the vivid pppa
<ogra_> iirc that wont work
<ogra_> because whoopsie behaves differently in the two releases
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> or was that RTM vs vivid
<ogra_> (there was a reason we initially developed two different patches but i cant remember what it was anymore)
<Laney> The changes I mentioned in #28 haven't happened in wily it seems BTW
<Laney> #22
<seb128> Laney, those are not needed for the upstart boot from the phone, right?
<seb128> well, 2/ I mean
<seb128> the lxc-android change is what we are talking about
<Laney> Why not?
<Laney> I mean, maybe I forgot the details, but I think they are?
<Laney> You need something to set the symlink up for the writable_filename thing to do
<Laney> s/do/work/
<Laney> (but mainly I wanted to point out that the fix isn't finished even in wily)
<kal_cividFajdida> How install a S.Or. debian In ubuntu phone ? Some guia known?
<kal_cividFajdida> How install a S.O. debian In ubuntu phone ? Some guia known?
<ogra_> kal_cividFajdida, you are speaking in riddles
<ogra_> (try a complete sentence without abbreviations perhaps)
<kal_cividFajdida> ogra_: riddles ? what is?
<ogra_> your last two lines are
<popey> whois kal_cividFajdida
<OerHeks> What is S.O debian, kal_cividFajdida ?
<kal_cividFajdida> System operative = S.O. debian
<ogra_> so you want to install debian instead of ubuntu on a phone ?
<davmor2> kal_cividFajdida: you ask debian to create a phone
<kal_cividFajdida> popey: OerHeks
<kal_cividFajdida> create, not. install S.O. debian intro ubunto phone.
<JanC> I assume that by "System operative" you mean "operating system"?
<morphis> seb128, ogra_: its better then someone does the the upload to vivid who knows what has to be sync and what the fix is
<davmor2> kal_cividFajdida: Ubuntu on a phone is not the same as Debian on a pc, you would have to ask debian to create a phone version of their operating system and then once they created that you would be free to install if on a phone they supported
<davmor2> s/if/it
<ogra_> you can indeed create a debian chroot in /home/phablet though
<ogra_> using debootstrap
<kal_cividFajdida> in android I install debian XLC. No free android. Install O.S. And ubuntu phone no free. I want to install debian how operating System together ubuntu-phone
<ogra_> what do you mean by "ubuntu phone no free" ?
<ogra_> it is all GPL (except for a few drivers)
<mariogrip> when is Oxide branch-1.9 gonna be released to the wily repo?
<kal_cividFajdida> ogra_: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock   E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/   E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ogra_> kal_cividFajdida, you can make it writable but then OTA updates will break ... nothing stops you to do that though
<morphis> seb128: you're working on ubuntu-system-settings, right?
<ogra_> you can have only either package based updates or image based updates ... both together will not work ... the phone is built for image based upgrades
<ogra_> you are free to do anything you want :)
<ogra_> (but it will eventually break)
<davmor2> kal_cividFajdida: this is because the Operating system is read only, popey already pointed you at a link to make it writable, but that will likely break your system on the next ota, again which you were told earlier by popey.  It's not that the system isn't free or open, the system is locked so binary diffs are functional for updates.
<kal_cividFajdida> ahhh ¡¡¡¡ no recomended. I have not deep knowledge in systems GLP . I am 98 % of the population.
<seb128> morphis, yes
<morphis> seb128: is there a reason why you are doing sync calls to connect a bluetooth device?
<kal_cividFajdida> in ubuntu phone
<morphis> seb128: saw the settings app hanging for some seconds multiple times now
<seb128> morphis, not that I know, charles wrote that code, maybe he had a reason ... if you have patches feel free to send them our way for review ;-)
<charles> seb128, morphis, in a meeting atm, will read my scrollback here afterwards
<morphis> charles: thanks
<morphis> seb128: basically nobody is evaluating any return result so doesn't make sense to me
<ogra_> btw, notre that we have obex ... and it even works to share files around ... just not stable
<ogra_> rsalveti implemented that ages ago
<ogra_> (but nobody ever fixed its remaining bugs)
<morphis> ogra_: who handles the obex requests?
<morphis> ubuntu-system-settings?
<ogra_> you have to ask rsalveti, but iirc it worked without having any UI app open
<ogra_> should just be bluetoothd
<ogra_> this was definitely not finished ... but i remember seeing it working at least once
<pmcgowan> ogra_, morphis yes I was running that for a while, but it lacked UI
<morphis> would it be some indicator who then takes up the UI for that?
<charles> morphis, I try to not write sync bus calls and don't recall putting any in the bluetooth setting panel; maybe that was added later?
<charles> morphis, yes, if you have a patch I'd be happy to review & use it
<morphis> charles: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/bluetooth/device.cpp#L166
 * rsalveti looks
<rsalveti> morphis: there is no ui handling it atm
<rsalveti> it's basically used to share contacts when you pair it with a car
<rsalveti> you can use to share files, but currently in a specific location
<morphis> charles: my expection would be us doing just an async call and just take notice about the result later on as the device state will change anything which we will then process
<morphis> rsalveti: yeah I know
<rsalveti> ideally we'd have to work on a UI to get it to accept the requests and so on
<morphis> right
<rsalveti> ogra_: so it seems the device tarball from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/pending/ are not actually produced by the android src package we have in the ppa (overlay)
<rsalveti> awe_ just saw that last week
<rsalveti> just extract the content from the mako one, and it's  ro.build.version.incremental=20141117-0039-0ubuntu11
<ogra_> ugh
<rsalveti> instead of  20150519-2220-0ubuntu5
<rsalveti> which is the latest from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<rsalveti> ogra_: since the ppa gets used when building the image, we might be missing something here
<seb128> charles, sorry, looking to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/annotate/head:/plugins/bluetooth/device.cpp it seems that code is a mix from you and cyphermox so maybe cyphermox is the one who did those bits
<ogra_> well, sil2100 could just regulary pull in the wily binaries
<awe_> rsalveti, I'll re-ask the question from our priv chat.  why does udf report a feb date for the mako dev tarballs, when in reality it's from last nov?
<charles> morphis, looks like this code was added by cyphermox when he added a lot of functionality to it in mid-2012
<charles> seb128, right
<awe_> ogra_, for rtm?
<rsalveti> 20141117-0039-0ubuntu11
<ogra_> awe_, for vivid+overlay
<rsalveti> maybe a package rebuild (without changes)
<awe_> got it
<rsalveti> device=20150210
<rsalveti> at that date
<awe_> yup
<charles> seb128, morphis, so let's ask cyphermox if it needed to be that way because $reasons, or if substituting in an async call would work
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, doesnt that 20141117-0039-0ubuntu11 get created from the debian version ? ... seems plausible that the upstream version is from nov
<rsalveti> ogra_: that is from the package version used
<rsalveti> from the android package
<ogra_> ro.build.version.incremental=20141117-0039-0ubuntu11 i meant
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android
<rsalveti> it's the latest from vivid, from the archive
<ogra_> so the last upstream checkout/merge was in november
<rsalveti> the issue is that it's not consuming the android package that is in the overlay
<ogra_> and then 11 changes we made to it
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<rsalveti> from 20150519-2220-0ubuntu5
<rsalveti> for whatever cdimage specific reason :-)
<ogra_> hmm, might be a livecd-rootfs issue
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<ogra_>         mv "${sourceslist}" "${sourceslist}.orig"
<ogra_>         mv "${sourceslist}.d" "${sourceslist}.d.orig"
<ogra_>         echo "deb $LB_PARENT_MIRROR_CHROOT ${LB_DISTRIBUTION} main universe multiverse restricted" >$sourceslist
<ogra_>         Chroot chroot "apt-get -y update"
 * rsalveti will get some food
<ogra_>         Chroot chroot "apt-get -y install android"
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> probably because that doesnt use PPAs :)
<rsalveti> need to include the ppa
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> time we get an official US device so we can drop mako
 * ogra_ hides from things anyone in this channel could throw at him :)
<cyphermox> charles: morphis: I don't see why it couldn't be an async call, I don't recall why I changed it from async to sync
<morphis> cyphermox: maybe I see something in the history
<cyphermox> there may have been some timing issues before we got bluetooth properly stabilized
<mhall119> bzoltan_: Kaleo: does the SDK support changing the gridunit/px ratio at runtime?
<mhall119> greyback_ and I were just discussing some issues with plugging a phone into a larger HDMI display, and one thing that is needed is to change that value to what it should be for the external display
<greyback_> mhall119: well I can answer that: no it doesn't support it :) It's defined by an environment variable at the moment
<greyback_> but if it can be made to change at runtime, I'm unsure. Probably it can
<ogra_> rsalveti, awe_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954314/ ... but i'm not sure if the PPA setup is still in place at this point, i guess that would need a few test builds (and it would indeed first have to land in vivid at all)
<mhall119> greyback_: well that might just be to get the initial value
<bzoltan_> greyback_: thanks for being fast
<greyback_> mhall119: it's not. I know that code :)
<mhall119> well the good news is that everybody outside of the SDK should be using units.gu, not the environment variable
<greyback_> mhall119: the value for GU that units.gu contains is read from the env var
<mhall119> I don't know if changing that will trigger events that will update the app's UI, but if it could that would be magic
<greyback_> mhall119: in theory it should
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  greyback_: we need a dbus service for doing dynamic gu adaptation
<jfred> Uhh... so this is rather unnerving. I just had messages in the messaging app displayed as coming from the wrong contact.
<jfred> Has anyone else experienced this?
<jfred> Nexus 4, OS build #21
<bzoltan_> mhall119: greyback_: it is not a black magic ... very doable. We have talked about it several times in the sDK team. If the use case is string enough I can push the priority higher.
<greyback_> bzoltan_: either dbus, or mir could provide the IPC for that. It would be a value per screen.
<mhall119> greyback_: how would per-screen work, if the app was shown on more than one screen at the same time?
<greyback_> mhall119: the compositor would have to zoom the app window to suit whatever GU it does not match with
<mhall119> sounds tricky, so the app will have to tell the compositor what it's GU value is? Or willthe compositor have to keep track of what it's told each app to use?
 * ogra_ thinks we should just make all apps fullscreen and sell the spare space for ads :)
<greyback_> mhall119: the compositor will tell the window which screen it is on. Each screen will have a GU value associated. Compositor will know this info, and have to figure out a zoom based on the app's current GU, and the GU of the display it is visible on.
<ogra_> GU issue solved ... and we have a new business model
<mhall119> ogra_: haven't you been quoted enough this week?
<ogra_> LOL
<davmor2> jfred: known issue beening worked on
<jfred> davmor2: Great, thanks - I was looking through the bug reports for messaging-app but didn't see an existing bug report for it at first glance
 * ogra_ glares at jcastro 
<morphis> seb128, charles, cyphermox: but let me see if I can rework that as I go
<bzoltan_> ogra_: I have proposed an ad daemon and ad component in the UITK some time ago... was not popular idea. But I still beleive that controlled ad traffic is better than random spam on the screen.
<ogra_> bzoltan_, nah, i want random spam ... but yeah, an ad daemon could help :=
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> wait you want to add a spam daemon that's evil......why didn't I think of it :)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, if you fullscreen a mobile app on a desktop there is a lot free space in the app ... so the toolkit should just fill that space with "proper content" ;)
<jfred> davmor2: Do you happen to know where I could find the bug report for that issue? I'd like to keep an eye on it.
<davmor2> jfred: not off hand
<jfred> oh wait I think I found it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1473761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1473761 in Canonical System Image "SMS from A appear as to have been sent from B" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> jfred: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1476833 I think it might be this one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476833 in Canonical System Image "wrong contact name is displayed for phone number" [High,In progress]
<ndec> hi there, on an armhf system, i am trying to rebuild gst-plugins-bad, and it fails to build from source (http://hastebin.com/akagaqaxix.rb). that seems to be related to the 'android' stuff that went into gst. my armhf system is not using MIR/android, just a debootsrap based rootfs
<ogra_> Laney, jhodapp, could you guys help ndec ?
<ndec> is that expected? i would expect any package to build with apt-get build-dep <foo>, apt-get source <foo>, and then dpkg-buildpackage
<ndec> i am using vivid rootfs.
<ogra_> i assume there is an optiojn to disable the hybris parts for a build
<ndec> i am not expecting any package to fail to build though.. so maybe there is something i am missing too..
<charles> morphis, cool
<Laney> ndec: are you building with the "overlay" PPA too?
<ndec> no.
<ndec> well, i don't know what it is, so i guess no.
<ogra_> no, you dont
<ndec> Laney: i actually want to build a non ubuntu-touch armhf system.
<Laney> Well I'm not aware that it should fail to build in vivid
<Laney> doesn't mean that it doesn't but if that's the case then it'd be a bug
<ogra_> Laney, well, the version in the pastebin doesnt look like vivid, more recent
<Laney> what gives you that clue?
<ndec> ogra_: vivid has 1.4.5-1ubuntu2
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought 1.4.5 was new
<ogra_> ignore me then :)
<Laney> ndec: Looks like it does fail, that's a bug
<Laney> ndec: You could try --disable-android_media_hybris (I think) to build without it
<ndec> Laney: ah.. cool.
<Laney> Then might have to hack the packaging to not try to install that stuff
<ndec> i don't need it anyways..
<ndec> i can take care of that..
<Laney> got to go, good luck!
<rsalveti> ndec: Laney: I believe the mir/platform-api dependencies are also busted in vivid
<rsalveti> that's the same issue we had on wily
<rsalveti> ndec: yeah, just disable it and you should be good
<rsalveti> ogra_: we could as well just push that new live-build to the overlay ppa
<rsalveti> including a diff similar to yours
<ndec> rsalveti: Laney : i added "--disable-android_media_hybris" in debian/rules and removed armhf from android_hybris_archs. it built fine. i have packaging issues, but they were expected. need to clean debian/control now
<rsalveti> right, indeed
<ndec> what's the new live build thing?
<jhodapp> ndec, cool
<rsalveti> there is a gst-hybris package as well
<rsalveti> ndec: oh, that is for a different issue
<ndec> rsalveti: right. dh_install: gstreamer1.0-hybris missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/*/gstreamer-1.0/libgstandroidmedia.so), aborting
<ndec> ah..ok.
<ndec> rsalveti: btw, does all this hybris stuff have to be in -bad? you couldn't make your own plugins-set instead?
<rsalveti> ndec: atm it's sharing quite a bit of code with the native android plugin that is already there
<rsalveti> which is why it's also part of that package
<rsalveti> we still need to upstream our changes, that would naturally help as well
<rsalveti> as Laney said, this is indeed a real packaging bug that we had, need an sru for it
<ndec> rsalveti: Laney: i think i am good to go with this debdiff: http://hastebin.com/xogehisufa. i have a few other changes, not related to this. but at least you can see my changes.
<ndec> i will test that tomorrow..
<pmcgowan> dobey, hi I am confused as to whether we thought this was fixed or not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1378678 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1413655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "updates panel doesn't deal with invalid u1 tokens" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413655 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Updates panel does not prompt for login when U1 account is invalid/deleted" [High,Triaged]
<pmcgowan> are we not handling failed logins?
<dobey> pmcgowan: i guess it doesn't handle failed logins. i don't really know that code
<dobey> more a question for kenvandine i guess?
<dobey> the second bug is fixed though, as indicated in the bug
<pmcgowan> dobey, ok I saw your name there so thought you may know
<dobey> oh it never landed in ubuntu-rtm branch there
<pmcgowan> it landed in vivid though
<dobey> pmcgowan: well, the u1-credentials library doesn't know if the HTTP requests succeeded or failed, the app has to handle those cases and do the right thing
<pmcgowan> dobey, seems the title is wrong for this symptom then
<dobey> yeah; but the rtm task was still open. i just marked it won't fix for rtm
<dobey> pmcgowan: well, the title of that first bug is correct
<pmcgowan> dobey, arent those the same bug?
<dobey> but perhaps not specific enough
<dobey> no they are not the same bug
<dobey> the second bug was the system settings panel not handling when the token was automatically deleted on the phone in the background
<dobey> that first bug is that system settings isn't handling the error conditions of the HTTP requests to the updates server properly
<pmcgowan> ah ok, seems we should maybe fix that
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i thought that was fixed, but i guess not
<kenvandine> i think that was something diego had said he was going to fix
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok, just assigned to you, no need to thank me
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, :-D
<pmcgowan> seems we fixed one case but not the one folks are htting now
<clevrpwn> is there any reason the nexus 9 isn't officially supported for ubuntu touch?
<beuno> clevrpwn, yes, engineering focus on hardware that is shipping with Ubuntu pre-installed
<clevrpwn> bruno that's what I figured, but it really shouldn't be a problem to port it should it? there's not a port at the moment
<clevrpwn> bruno sorry wow dyslexic today
<clevrpwn> okay nope that's autocorrect
<beuno> clevrpwn, I'm not sure, the devil is always in the details
<beuno> sometimes drivers are based on a newer AOSP
<beuno> sometimes there's special tricks to get it to boot
<clevrpwn> is arm64 supported? I'm assuming that lies in the android base
<beuno> yeah, arm64 is likely fine
<beuno> there's a porting guide
<beuno> I think nobody in the community has taken it on
<beuno> it sometimes takes time for devices to be widespread enough that people start caring enough to invest work
<popey> arm64 isn't supported yet AIUI
<beuno> Canonical is focused on enabling devices that ship with Ubuntu
<clevrpwn> yeah of, just ordered one figured I'd build for it
<popey> not even android does arm64 well
<popey> our stuff doesn't work on android L which the nexus 9 ships with
<clevrpwn> popey thanks
<popey> there's a fair amount of work to do before that will work
<popey> np
<clevrpwn> I mean in theory you could install the next desktop over the top of the ubuntu ARM64 though right?
<popey> we don't have an ubuntu arm64 image
<clevrpwn> yeah you do it's for servers
<clevrpwn> http://www.cnx-software.com/2014/12/28/ubuntu-nexus-9-tablet/
<rogro82> currently working on a google cast client and doing device discovery using a very basic mdns implementation... i guess it would be better to handle mdns device discovery through avahi... question is does a confined policy allow me to use avahi client or should i just stick with what i have now?
<mhall119> rogro82: does avahi client need access to anything other than the network?
<mhall119> you may have to ship the client library, but if it just needs network access you should be fine as far as convergence is concerned
<kenvandine> mandel, looking at fixing bug 1378678, but i should fix it based on the fix-network-errors branch
<ubot5> bug 1378678 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "updates panel doesn't deal with invalid u1 tokens" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378678
<kenvandine> mandel, did you ever look into why the fix-network branch failed?
<rogro82> mhall119: avahi client works over d-bus, but shouldnt need more then a network connection as its just a basic multicast responder
<rogro82> ill just give it a test and if it works on a device ill use avahi else ill just stick with the current implementation for now.. thanks
<rsalveti> ndec: looks fine
<mandel> kenvandine, no, but I can do :)
<mandel> kenvandine, I can get back to you in the CET morning with a fix, or is it too late?
<kenvandine> mandel, i have a branch that should handle the 401 and 403 which has a prereq on the network-errors branch
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1378678/+merge/266151
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, perfect, I'll fix that guy :)
<mandel> kenvandine, let me finish some testing I'm doing at the moment and I'll take a look
<kenvandine> mandel, i don't recall what was wrong with the fix-network branch
<kenvandine> mandel, no rush
<mandel> kenvandine, I can check, no worries :)
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, I little rush, I hate that bug, it made me think I broke system settings
<mandel> kenvandine, the bastard! ;)
<kenvandine> i'll be away for a couple hours, gotta go work out
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<kenvandine> i'll check back later, or tomorrow :)
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, perfect, if you see anything else I can help with let me know
<dobey> kenvandine: you need to actually delete the credentials
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> i want to buy a bq aquarius e5, but i dont know. do u answer customer questions here. or is this a dev-channel :)
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> when i buy a bq e5, do i use ubuntus repositorie?
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> s
<popey> wanna_buy_bq_e5: hello
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> hi
<popey> the image on the bq e5 is built from packages in the repos
<popey> what exactly do you need?
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> hmm, i like use the phone at least as a phone, but for instance can i do video-chat over wlan ?
<popey> we dont have a video chat yet
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> voip?
<popey> not yet
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> but its planned for some day?
<popey> yes
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> which day? :)
<wanna_buy_bq_e5> far away? in sight?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-29
<Von_> Hullo!
<Von_> Anybody here to whom I can ask a question about the UT messaging app?
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Von_> Splendid! Will do! Newb to IRC, etc. etc..
<nhaines> Although most of the core developers went to bed about 5 hours ago.  Or at least got off work. :)
<nhaines> No worries, it's why there's a stock reply.  :)
<Von_> Okie, so. I've written a small program that sends text messages from a computer, using the SMS modem on a UT device over an SSH connection; everything works fine, except that when I update the SQLite3 db with the new text messages, they are displayed in the messaging app as having been sent one hour into the future.
<Von_> My guess is that the db stores times unadjusted for British Summer Time.
<Von_> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaines> I'd be really surprised if the database didn't store everything in UTC.
<Von_> Aha - so then it's probably adjusting for local time on the fly, and I've compensated wrong!
<Von_> That makes sense, and is what I thought - but I couldn't find anything in the code to suggest it was doing that.
<Von_> (But then that's hardly surprising, as C++ practically looks like heiroglyphics to me..)
<nhaines> Unix uses UTC as internal time and local time is more of a display preference.  :)
<nhaines> On the bright side, think about how much easier that makes your job!
<Von_> Brilliant. Thanks for the tip!
<Von_> But..
<Von_> if Unix uses UTC - who the devil uses Unix Time?
<nhaines> Unix time is just UTC represented in seconds since January 1st, 1970.
<Von_> Oh, so they're perfectly in sync, even w/ leap seconds etc?
<nhaines> Which is why the apocalypse happens in 2038.
<nhaines> I'm not certain Unix time accounts for leap seconds.  You'll want to look into that if something you're doing requires that kind of precision.
<Von_> Haha! I've always thought of it similar to the 2012 Mayan prophecies; more of an archeological bit-depth problem than a doomsday..
<nhaines> Well then you'll never excel at writing sensationalistic headlines, haha.
<Von_> I don't really need precision, I was just idly wondering. Although I guess there will come a time when Unix time becomes useless, if UTC keeps getting leap seconds and UT never does, right?
<nhaines> No more than any other local clocks.  Your wall clock doesn't account for leap seconds, but it still shows the right time.
<nhaines> I think in Unix time leap seconds either repeat or the second doubles in length.  Something like that.
<nhaines> So it's not that the current time is wrong, it's more that behavior during the leapsecond is undefined.
<Von_> Ah, cool. That's not what I came here to ask, obvs..but it's really handy to know! Ta very much!
<nhaines> Glad to help.  :)
<maggots> need help with app
<nhaines> !question
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maggots> basically i have a web app built for protonmail but having trouble building for ubuntu phone what do i need to do?
<maggots> to build and publish the app
<maggots> i get this error :  :-1: error: desktop_Exec_webapp_args_required (Protonmail): must specify one of --webappUrlPatterns or --webappModelSearchPath
<nhaines> Paste the Exec: line from your .desktop file.
<maggots> Exec=webapp-container --store-session-cookies webappUrlPatterns=https?://protonmail.ch/locked* https?://protonmail.ch/inbox* https://protonmail.ch/login
<maggots> i'm very confused
<nhaines> You forgot the dashes in "--webappUrlPatterns"
<popey> you missed --
<popey> ah, beat me :)
<maggots> thanks thats working now
<nhaines> \o/
<popey> *\o/*
<maggots> i'm still having problems when you login to proton mail it open another window in mozilla  how do i stop this?
<popey> is it a facebook or google login?
<popey> or local to that site?
<maggots> no it's a separate login
<maggots> local to site
<popey> also, you probably want a comma
<popey> between https?://protonmail.ch/locked* and https?://protonmail.ch/inbox*
<popey> also
<popey> i wouldn't put /inbox and /locked there, but just /*
 * popey heads to bed
<maggots> the problem is it opens the links in mozilla not the webapp itself
<maggots> how do i set it up so it browses the whole site in the webapp
<maggots> i have never felt so alone
<maggots> need an example of how to use multiple pages with webapps
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest97237> did anyone managed to port to iphone 4?
<robin-hero> Is somebody know when will a new version of the File Manager app release? The latest version is from February.
<ARKAMR> port to iphone4 hardware? anyone?
<OerHeks> ARKAMR, one day we will, today highly unlikely
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you haven an answer for robin-hero?
<ARKAMR> Tnx OerHeks
<lk> Hi
<lk> always strange to ask for help in IRC, but anyway...
<robin-hero> Hi all! I want to build a click package, but got this error: WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html" How can I install this framework?
<lk> after the latest upgrade of ubuntu touch on my aquaris e4.5, there's no internet connection when on mobile
<robin-hero> I use Ubuntu 14.04, is this a problem?
<lk> with wifi, it works
<popey> robin-hero: do you have the sdk ppa added?
<robin-hero> no, it is neccesary?
<davmor2> robin-hero: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<popey> yes
<davmor2> robin-hero: you will see straight away that it recommends installing from the ppa not the repo
<davmor2> robin-hero: don't worry I did the exact same thing yesterday too :)
<robin-hero> I added the ppa, update and upgrade, but there aren't new packages available
<robin-hero> I use this command for the click build: click build appname/
<popey> what version of click?
<popey> apt-cache policy click
<robin-hero> popey: 0.4.39.1+15.10.20150702-0~461~ubuntu14.04.1
<popey> do you see in /usr/share/click/frameworks/ ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/11958461/  <- that?
<robin-hero> popey: no
<popey> can you paste your "ls /usr/share/click/frameworks/" ?
<robin-hero> ubuntu-sdk-13.10.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-html.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-papi-dev1.framework ubuntu-sdk-14.04-qml.framework
<robin-hero> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11958471/
<popey> interesting
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<popey> is this expected
<popey> you may need to use a chroot in which to build your app - a 15.04 one would be best
<robin-hero> popey: And how can I use this? :)
<popey> inside the sdk
<zbenjamin> popey: i guess it is, if you have a old click that does not know that framework version
<zbenjamin> robin-hero: do you use the SDK ppa?
<popey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/click-targets-and-device-kits/
<zbenjamin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<popey> zbenjamin: he has click 0.4.39.1+15.10.20150702-0~461~ubuntu14.04.1
<popey> which seems up to date
<robin-hero> zbenjamin: yes, I added ppa.
<ogra_> robin-hero, you surely want the 15.04 framework defined in your click metadata, 14.10 is obsolete
<ogra_> (regardless of the install on disk i mean, your package should request 15.04)
<popey> but he doesn't have 15.04 in /usr/share/click/frameworks
<popey> so that wont work either
<ogra_> it will
<popey> how?
<ogra_> unless html frameworks work different now
<ogra_> it is just a warning, the click doesnt care
<ogra_> as long as he doesnt compile anything and as long as the defined framework is on the install target there wont be a problem
<robin-hero> ogra: oh, I'll try it, thanks
<ogra_> if you have native Qt stuff, then the framework counts on the build machine
<popey> ok
<robin-hero> ogra: Copied to the phone, but I got error: Cannot install. Signature vertication error. does not appear to be a deb format package.
<popey> how are you installing?
<popey> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted foo.click
<robin-hero> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted app.click
<robin-hero> yeas
<robin-hero> *h
<popey> no sudo?
<ogra_> doesnt need sudo :)
<popey> thats why I am asking
<ogra_> ah
<robin-hero> no
<popey> what device you installing on?
<popey> or, just put the click somewhere and we can poke at it :)
<ogra_> :)
<robin-hero> Shit I copied the wrong file :D
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Rain Day! 😃
<ogra_> haha
<robin-hero> It installed well :D
<popey> \o/
<dednick> anyone: is there any way to instruct the device to turn on display with lightdm stopped?
<ogra_> did you try powerd-cli ?
<ogra_> it should at least control the backlight, even without lightdm/unity
<dednick> ogra_: requires unity-system-compositor
<dednick> apparently
<ogra_> ah, crap
<ogra_> then i dont know an option ... perhaps there is something in /sys you can poke
<dednick> ogra_: ta. looks like /sys/class/backlight/.. has a brightness option which works.
<ogra_> :)
<lk> Anybody got an idea where to start looking when there's no internet while on mobile?
<lk> ifconfig shows only lo, no other active device
<ogra_> lk, is that on nexus4 ?
<lk> no, aquaris e4.5
<lk> it worked before
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel ^^^ (not the first time i hear that today)
<lk> around the last system update, i've got no internet for most of the time
<sil2100> What channel are you running on your device?
<lk> channel?
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ guesses the default if you have to ask :)
<lk> sorry, I don't understand
<jibel> lk, are you using a retail phone and recently upgraded to OTA5?
<lk> yes, retail phone, I did not install myself
<lk> the system proposed an update and I just accepted
<jibel> ok
<ogra_> did the mako fix go out to all devices or just mako ?
<lk> 15.04 (r24) if that's helpful
<lk> 20150713
<lk> 20150713-202300
<jibel> ogra_, just mako
<ogra_> hmm
<simosx> lk, would your issue be like 'I normally get mobile data on the phone, but sometimes it loses the connection and does not want to reconnect to mobile data'?
<jibel> lk, in system-settings / phone is cellular data enabled
<lk> well, that was the case before the update
<jibel> system-settings / cellular
<jibel> sorry
<lk> now it's 'normally I do not have mobile data, only if I try very hard, then I have for about 10 seconds, then it's off again'
<lk> yes, the mobile data is enabled
<lk> I tried disabled, enabled again, multiple times
<lk> I also have the terminal app, so I could check out things below the GUI, I just don't know where to start
<ogra_> do you have wifi enabled ?
<ogra_> (in general i mean)
<lk> yes
<lk> but then, I normally are in airplane mode (or what is it called in English) and re-enable wifi
<lk> when I leave my flat, I turn mobile on
<lk> and wifi is disabled automatically
<lk> ...normally _am_ ...
<mcphail> Can anyone point me to the bug MX4 users were reporting about the battery indicator being wrong? I think I'm having the same issue with krillin
<ogra_> i think sturmflut opened a bu for that
<ogra_> *bug
 * ogra_ doesnt remember the # though :/
<mcphail> I'll keep hunting. Cheers
<morphis> seb128, charles, cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/bt-always-do-async-calls/+merge/266201
<seb128> morphis, thanks
<morphis> seb128: tested already and didn't found any regressions yet
<seb128> morphis, nice!
<jibel> mcphail, there is bug 1476476
<ubot5> bug 1476476 in Canonical System Image "battery indicator only sort of reflects actual battery charge" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476476
<jibel> and bug 1476468
<ubot5> bug 1476468 in Canonical System Image "reported charge drops even when power stays steady" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476468
 * mcphail checks
<lk> ogra: thanks so far, I've gotta go. I'll keep searching for a solution.
<lk> bye all
<mcphail> jibel: those are interesting reports, but probably the inverse of my current issue. Something seems seriously awry with the battery stats, doesn't it?
 * mcphail has a phone claiming 40% charge, but auto-powering off. Red LED when connecting to charger and not permitting power back on until 10 minutes of charge.
<jibel> bug 1469369 was reported by sturmflut but it is specific to arale
<ubot5> bug 1469369 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery drains quickly/device overheats" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469369
<jibel> mcphail, what is your issue?
<jibel> mcphail, ah yeah might be the reading is wrong
<jibel> there is bug for that but cannot find it
<mcphail> jibel: my phone had auto-powered off yesterday and the day before. Wouldn't power back on. Plugged in charger and gor red LED (low power warning) and the "power off charge level" screen showing 40%. Pressing power button gave the green "too low to power on screen". Waited 10 minutes and tried again when phone booted normally. Battery indicator showed 39%
<jibel> bug 1471913
<ubot5> bug 1471913 in Canonical System Image "[MX4] Battery statistics are incorrect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471913
<mcphail> that sounds like it...
<mcphail> I'll pick my way through this. The odd thing is that the phone _should_ still have had about 40% charge, judging by the way it has behaved in the past
<ogra_> jibel, there was some deeper analysis from sturmflut than that comment in the bug ... about a discrepancy he found with the liitle kernel vs the booted one ... but i can not find it (was probably a blog post though)
<jibel> ogra_, yeah, I remember but I cannot find it either
<mcphail> It is a big problem for me just now - making my phone unusable for work. Is sturmflut away this week?
<ogra_> not sure
<mcphail> I can switch my SIM into an old android phone, and use my bq for debugging this problem. Does anyone know the correct way to measure battery stats?
<popey> mcphail: cking_ has some tools I believe
<svij> mcphail: sturmflut is away for the next ~1,5 weeks
<ogra_> german vacation month starts :)
<cking_> mcphail, powerstat
<sil2100> alf: hey! Regarding silo 30
<sil2100> alf: is it deliberate that the silo is wily-only and not a dual landing?
<mcphail> cking_: popey: thanks - will check it out
<alf> sil2100: yes, because mir 0.14 which is required by unity-system-compositor has not landed to vivid+overlay yet
<mcphail> svij: ogra_: thanks - I'll catch up with him after his holidays
<ogra_> funn, i wonder why all my apps always have at least one download from the UK
 * ogra_ bets thats popey mirroring the store :) 
<popey> :)
<popey> at least nobody ever has zero downloads :)
<ogra_> hah
<popey> should hit ~2000 apps in the store in a month or so
<mcphail> what is the most-downloaded app? Is there a publically viewable score?
 * ogra_ doesnt think so 
<mcphail> shame - should have a league table, even if the raw download figures are redacted
<popey> music
<ogra_> popey, non-preinstalled apps :P
<popey> and I think terminal is up there in the top 10
<popey> oh terminal then
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cant really count preinstalled ones i think
<popey> ok, then the next interesting one is, first 3rd party one
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> MvM ?
<ogra_> or uTorch ?
<popey> probably dekko
<popey> oh, or torch, yeah.
<popey> some with lots of downloads are just because they were in the store early on
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> my phone just rebooted
<ogra_> out of the blue
<DanChapman> dekko has 18000 downloads in 5 months 3 weeks. It would be more but changing the namespace reset it back to 0
<ogra_> how many users ?
<ogra_> (top left of the graph)
<ogra_> (my G+ app has 1300 downloads but 850 reported users)
<DanChapman> 6240 ( oops i thought i'd include that)
<mcphail> DanChapman: some of us compile our own :)
<popey> the gps navigation app is quite high too
<DanChapman> the latest version (0.5.6) has seen 4157 downloads in the 12 days since release. Quite pleased with that :-)
<DanChapman> mcphail: out of curiosity why would you compile your own? :-D
<mcphail> DanChapman: compile for desktop at same time
<mcphail> (although I think I have the store version installed just now as I was a bit lazy)
<ogra_> you slacker !
<ogra_> :P
<mcphail> ha!
<DanChapman> mcphail: fair enough :-)
<nocturn> Hi all, what happened to the 'friends' qml app on Touch?
<popey> wow, thats a blast from the past
<popey> was dropped nearly a year ago
<nocturn> popey, why?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1340869
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340869 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "friends-service should be dropped from 14.10 framework and disallowed by the SDK" [High,Fix released]
<nocturn> Ok, that is a bit of a shame
<nocturn> Looked good
<nocturn> Will there not be any background services?  How will the phone have applictions that need a persistent connection like a jabber client?\
<nocturn> Has notify-send also been removed from Touch?
<popey> dont think it was ever there. there's probably a dbus thing you can poke
<popey> MacSlow: will know
<MacSlow> nocturn, popey: it's at least not installed by default...
<nocturn> popey, Some old stack exchange workarounds used it
<nocturn> MacSlow, is there an alternative?
<MacSlow> nocturn, popey: but it's still part of main in wily
<popey> but not on the phone.
<MacSlow> nocturn: that's what "apt-cache policy" is telling me... but I'm not on a stock phone-image to be honest
<nocturn> MacSlow, it is not there on the default OTA-5 image
<MacSlow> nocturn, if you want to fire some notifications take a look at lp:unity-notifications/examples
<MacSlow> nocturn, there several python-based examples firing all kinds of notifications... take and adapt what you need
<popey> nice one, thanks MacSlow
<MacSlow> nocturn, if that's an option for you
<nocturn> thanks MacSlow!
<nocturn> MacSlow, python is also not default on the phone
<popey> it is
<popey> python3
<MacSlow> nocturn, I've also several videos showing off the different examples and what they result in...https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXvTBWcnTI1M1n66KdFJRyakGlANTTbfQ
<MacSlow> nocturn, popey: yup python3
<nocturn> I see
<nocturn> I typed python
<nocturn> no result ... sorry
<nocturn> python3 works
<nocturn> How cool is that!
<mcphail> nocturn: very
<MacSlow> nocturn, have a play with those... and if any questions remain just poke me here
<MacSlow> pete-woods, charles: hey folks... thanks for the review
<pete-woods> MacSlow: no worries :)
<MacSlow> pete-woods, charles: I guess next release needs a few more branches before it's worthwhile, right?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: I don't see the harm in releasing now
<morphis> cyphermox: any idea why hcidump isn't in the archive anymore? last release I see it in is trusty
<MacSlow> pete-woods, who's doing that... anyone assigned in particluar?
<pete-woods> MacSlow: nope
<MacSlow> pete-woods, ok... I'll try to do it before the weekend then.
<pete-woods> MacSlow: sounds good to me :)
<morphis> rsalveti: was there a reason why all aosp devices have their kernel build as part of the archive?
<cyphermox> morphis: bluez-hcidump
<morphis> cyphermox: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hcidump&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<morphis> just precise and trusty
<cyphermox> heh, how about that
<cyphermox> an oversight I guess
<rsalveti> morphis: mostly because the kernel team maintains them
<rsalveti> so we decided to use the usual flow
<rsalveti> which implies having them available in the archive and so on
<morphis> cyphermox: hm
<morphis> rsalveti: ok
<chrisXYZ> id like to buy a ubuntu phone. where can i a list of software for ubuntu phone? Or a repository?
<chrisXYZ> can i find
<nocturn> MacSlow, I get an error saying no module named pynotify
<popey> chrisXYZ: unofficial web frontend to the store:- https://uappexplorer.com/
<MacSlow> nocturn, you need packages python-notify and for some python3-notify2
<chrisXYZ> thx, beside apps, can i run any non-gui programms like sshd or a webserver?
<nocturn> MacSlow, with apt-get?  Won't that break OTA updates?
<MacSlow> nocturn, well these bits are not really intended for the regular user so there's no way around it
<chrisXYZ> so there is apt-get? using which repo?
<mcphail> Is the windows-10 convergence phone/desktop thingy actually working? Is it more or less functional the the Ubuntu equivalent?
<popey> didnt think it had been released yet
<kenvandine> today or tomorrow i think
<mcphail> bbc news: http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/160AD/production/_84458209_de00377d-32f3-4bbc-895a-7f16bfdd6a9a.jpg
<davmor2> kenvandine: windows10 is released now but the phones with 10 on not till later this year aiui
<nocturn> Does windows phone still exist?  I thought it was cancelled
<nocturn> Both windows phone owners will be happy
<nocturn> :-)
<R0b0t1> hi, where are the details w.r.t. running ubuntu on a lumia 1020?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> not in that list.
<mcphail> R0b0t1: does your device have a working AOSP or Cyanogenmod image, complete with Andorid drivers? If not, it is unlikely you will get Ubuntu working on it. I presume the device is a Windows phone?
<R0b0t1> Yes. There is a video of one running ubuntu, thus my interest.
<k1l_> that looks more like a chroot thingy
<R0b0t1> Anyway, I presume most of the hardware had been used at some point in android devices - there's actually some HTC devices, e.g, that were released with both.
<lotuspsychje> R0b0t1: try the XDA forum, they might have some project running
<R0b0t1> k1l_: really?
<R0b0t1> lotuspsychje: I had been
<k1l_> R0b0t1: i think you are underestimating the effort to get drivers running on ARM
<R0b0t1> I'm not, I have a few development boards.
<ogra_> s/ARM/badly documented hardware/
<R0b0t1> I also wouldn't expect *all* of it to work necessarily, I'm more interested on how they got an alternative OS loaded, if that happened
<ogra_> (i doubt porting to an intel phone would be any easier :) )
<k1l_> R0b0t1: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/lumia-1020-running-ubuntu-os-spotted-t2991884
<k1l_> please read that thread
<R0b0t1> HAH
<R0b0t1> okay
<R0b0t1> that explains my confusion, the impossible didn't actually happen :^)
<R0b0t1> thanks
<mcphail> bai1eyzz: that memory has been free'd at line 271, so you can't use that pointer even though it is not NULL
<mcphail> whoops - sorry for spam
<kenvandine> mandel, debugging this issue with the u1 credential, it's weird
<kenvandine> if i change my u1 password, it gets a 200 response with "Unknown Error"
<kenvandine> mandel, that seems wrong to me
<kenvandine> i'd think we'd get a 401
<GAM002> whats the chances that my phone would explode if i root and try to install ubuntu on to my non supported  android one phone?
<kenvandine> GAM002, it's very hardware specific, so it won't boot
<GAM002> kenvandine: well what you think that the chances of that to happen?
<kenvandine> most certainly
<kenvandine> you really need an image for your device
<kenvandine> there are many reasons why it won't work at all
<kenvandine> i'm sorry to say
<GAM002> and how can i know if my phones hardware support ubuntu? i use android one which is nexus alternative for people who cant affort and its sold in lots of nations by google
<GAM002> http://www.android.com/one/
<GAM002> ?
<ogra_> GAM002, someone would have to port ubuntu to it
<ogra_> (there is a link to the porting guide in the channel topic)
<GAM002> ogra_: do i need to learn to code to do that?
<GAM002> ogra_: can you tell me what are the essentials in doing the porting
<ogra_> GAM002, yes, and you need to know quite a bit about both systems (android and ubuntu)
<mcphail> GAM002: looks as if the Android One is actually several different devices by several different manufacturers, or am I reading that incorrectly?
<ogra_> the essentialy are to take the android source, rip out everything thats not needed to drive the hardware and then make a build of this that ubuntu can use for oits hardware layer
<ogra_> *essentials
<GAM002> mcphail: well its given out by different  manufacturs to distribute but they all have same hardware guided by google
<mcphail> GAM002: aah - ok
<GAM002> mcphail: manufacture just assemble and distribute
<mcphail> GAM002: sounds like a good target for Ubuntu, then
<GAM002> mcphail: ya it have pretty good specs and very low price and google only give 2 years of update for it
<GAM002> 1GB ram,8 mp camera ,4GB memory internal..etc price about 100 usd
<GAM002> $
<ogra_> 4GB ?
<ogra_> does it have an SD slot ?
<GAM002> and they have interduced gen 2 of the device in india.
<GAM002> ya
<GAM002> ofc it have sD
<ogra_> well, thats not typical for google devices :)
<ogra_> the ubuntu phones should soon go on sale in india i heard
<GAM002> ogra_: :) they just interduced it to give a cheap and affortable nexus like phone to low income nations
<popey> Yeah, still android though.
<GAM002> ogra_: wow thats good news I just hope it doesnt go too high on price
<popey> should be out within a few weeks, it's currently delayed by regulatory approval
<GAM002> so its 100% ubuntu?
<popey> it has a little bit of android for the drivers
<popey> but the rest is ubuntu
<GAM002> any idea about the price?
<popey> I don't know.
<popey> not up to us
 * ogra_ doesnt even know which of the phones :)
<svij> the bq one first… later the mx4
<svij> (in india)
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> so there is a lower price option
<GAM002> ok
 * ogra_ thought it was only the mx4
<svij> ogra_: yeah, thought that too
<GAM002> well there its gona get high due to importation fee
<svij> it's going on sale directly by some online retailer as I heard
<GAM002> has ubuntu given a post related to that?
<GAM002> official post?
<ogra_> i dont think so, but svij is one of the "ubuntu insiders" that get such info ahead of press announcements ;)
<popey> It's bq devices in india
<popey> oh, svij beat me to it :)
<GAM002> is it the 299$ one?
<popey> bq e4.5 and bq e5
<GAM002> k
<GAM002> actually i didnt like much the current phones sold by ubuntu. I mean they are good but not that much eye catching design The phone which inspired me was the ubuntu edge but didnt got on market :(
<GAM002> btw has did they sold ubuntu edge to anyone?
<genii> It never got made, AFAIK
<GAM002> but the design they showed on the video was way awesome
<genii> I forget the numbers but something like only 22-25 of 30-odd million got raised. so we all got our $650 pledges back
<GAM002> ok
<popey> I wish someone would make an edge size phone
<popey> with that power
<davmor2> popey: +1
<GAM002> anyway i am really interested in trying the ubuntu os its soo beautyfull hope it lauches for my phone
<genii> popey: What bugs me is lots of companies make reference platform phones with cool things like easy to open and change stuff inside, but they are like thousands of dollars. We need like this but affordable to the consumer
<mcphail> there isn't anything on my phone which stresses it badly just now, so can't see the need for something more powerful yet. Developing on low-power devices sharpens the mind and avoids bloat
<GAM002> genii: yup this was my problem too the phones where overpriced but luckly i found the affortable phone for me
<genii> I think our company paid something like $2500 for the Texas Instruments Blaze Tablet reference design. Not a phone, I know, but it's crazy like this
<GAM002> well quality too should be considered
<GAM002> and nature friendly :)
<GAM002> genii: BTW whats the name our company?
<genii> GAM002: That specific one is Commander3D
<GAM002> ok
<GAM002> genii: interesting.  Glasses free 3d ?
<GAM002> genii: Thats is Soooo cooool
<GAM002> That is
<genii> GAM002: Yep, the screen uses what's called a parallax barrier. so two screens actually in there but one eye sees one screen, other eye sees other screen
<davmor2> GAM002: nintendo have been doing it for ages ;)
<genii> Internally it's pretty much same guts as the Blaze Tablet ( omap4470 )
<popey> .oO( We should make a tablet )
<genii> popey: If you're serious, talk to me sometime about it.
<GAM002> davmor2: Wow
<davmor2> popey: we only make software :P A manufacturer to make a table that supports our os :)
<GAM002> genii: So you making are here for making games for ubuntu?
<GAM002> genii: Development pourposes?
<genii> GAM002: Let's call it more like research :)
<popey> davmor2: why are you telling _me_ this?
<GAM002> genii: so you guys are onto ubuntu eh?
<genii> GAM002: I have been working now about a year on getting the next version of that tablet made, i want it to be able to run Ubuntu as well as Android
<genii> So I have a vested interest in both OS
<GAM002> genii: ok Thats good thing to hear. Hope you are not working alone on this
<GAM002> i wish i too was very good at programming
<GAM002> but i lack the patience to learn them
<GAM002> :(
<genii> GAM002: We have a small team ( but dedicated )
<GAM002> genii: ok
<GAM002> i gtg cya tomarrow :)
<davmor2> popey: because you said and I quote "popey> .oO( We should make a tablet )"
<popey> davmor2: and you know what that means
<davmor2> popey: Yes, but if I just agreed with you where would the fun be ;)
<genii> Heh
<guest6653> Hi guys any updates on background services in ubuntu touch?
<kenvandine> Elleo, with silo 2 and silo 9 i get this consistently :)
<kenvandine> Ran 141 tests in 2245.150s
<kenvandine> OK
<kenvandine> woot!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-30
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, turned out to be a different test suite brendan was getting failures on that was trying to use keys on the numberpad layout that don't exist (but of course worked with the fake keyboard)
<LightningMods> can anyone give me the boot.img for falcon (moto g) as the link was taken down
<LightningMods> can anyone give me the boot.img for falcon (moto g) as the link was taken down
<LightningMods> for ubuntu touch
<kenvandine> Elleo, ah
<TonyBoston> I can not update Apps anymore, it just doesn't start downloading
<TonyBoston> are there any known issues on that?
<dholbach> good morning
<TonyBoston> dholbach moin
<dholbach> hey TonyBoston
<TonyBoston> do you know of an issue where touch can't download updates anymore?
<TonyBoston> I have that since two days
<dholbach> TonyBoston, is that with apps or system updates?
<TonyBoston> dholbach thats with apps
<dholbach> TonyBoston, you could try to re-add your ubuntu one account
<TonyBoston> dholbach okay, trying that now
<TonyBoston> dholbach that did the trick, thanks. must be a bug though
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> beuno, ^
<TonyBoston> dholbach is there a documentation on how to ssh into the device and the location of logs to file a bug?
<dholbach> enable developer mode in the settings, plug it in via usb and use phablet-shell
<TonyBoston> dholbach okay, I tried to ssh into the device via wireless lan yesterday and got a privatekey error. I'll try the phablet-shell
<dholbach> I always plugged the phone in via usb
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheesecake Day! 😃
<ogra_> MacSlow, awesome work !
 * ogra_ loves the new splash screen
<MacSlow> ogra_, ah... that's old... at least for three days in images already ;)
<MacSlow> ogra_, but thx :)
<ogra_> hmm, i didnt have it on yesterdays upgrade
 * ogra_ is on the daily image
<MacSlow> ogra_, I think it started being part of r115 from devel-proposed
<ogra_> ah, heh, wily
<ogra_> nothing anyone should run :P
<MacSlow> ogra_, not everybody :)
<ogra_> well, if you want a functional phone at least :)
<mpt> According to bug 1436063, Ubuntu has a Calendar app. Where is it? I can’t find it in the store.
<ubot5> bug 1436063 in ubuntu-calendar-app (Ubuntu) "[Calendar] clicking on "Add new Calendar" in the Calendar-App brings you to the system settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436063
<ogra_> mpt, https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.calendar
<mpt> ahh, apparently I’m not connected to the Internet
<mpt> The Store was just pretending to search for things, when really it couldn’t
<ogra_> sounds like a bug :)
<mpt> Yes
<mpt> I guess this is 70% my fault because I haven’t designed the fix for bug 1275761
<ubot5> bug 1275761 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "No standard explanation of why you're offline" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275761
<mpt> but 30% the Store showing a bouncy progress bar when it was in fact doing nothing at all
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (i think thats not store specific, all scopes do that)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/new-tab-wide-format/revision/1080 is fishy…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i hate that that file keeps getting built, it always manages to sneak in. i will just revert the file to whatever is in trunk
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: regarding the fullscreen+volume key bug: it is not a Qt only issue. Gtk apps lose focus for a brief moment too when the volume keys are pressed. Seems more like a WM problem
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, re revision 1080, it’s not just that the translation template sneaked in, it’s also that the change to debian/control sneaked out…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just fixed all that. not sure how it did happen
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, re the fullscreen issue: how do firefox and chromium behave, as a comparison point?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and why does loosing focus exit fullscreen mode? maybe that can be fixed?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: losing focus exits fullscreen mode in both chrome and firefox, but they do not seem to exit fullscreen when the volume keys are pressed. in our browser exiting fullscreen when losing focus is one line of code that we can easily comment out, but i suppose it was put in there for a reason. one easy workaround is to have a timer and exit fullscreen when we lose focus without regaining it for more than, say, 500ms. t
<nerochiaro> hat will fix the problem with the volume buttons
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, right, the "exiting fullscreen when loosing focus" behaviour is intentional indeed, when switching apps on a device (with e.g. the right edge), and then going back to browser, it is not expected to remain fullscreen
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it is also good to have on desktop, and i think my workaround will be a good solution to that problem for now. Ideally we need to figure out why the WM does what it does with the buttons and fix it but I think we can start with the workaround
<dholbach> beuno, did you see the comment from TonyBoston about not being able to install updates earlier?
<nocturn> Hi MacSlow, we discussed utuntu phone notifications from python yesterday
<MacSlow> nocturn, yup
<nocturn> Wanted to let you know that I found a way to do it without pynotfy, using gi.repository import Notify
<nocturn> which is in the default image
<MacSlow> nocturn, yeah... forgot about that... some examples use that already too
<pmcgowan> dholbach, app updates? his U1 account needs a new password prolly
<nocturn> MacSlow, only one thing remaining, but I think your examples don't do that either
<nocturn> I want to get them under the envoloppe icon in the bar
<dholbach> pmcgowan, yep, app updates - it looks like re-adding the Ubuntu One account made it work again
<MacSlow> nocturn, how do you mean?
<dholbach> pmcgowan, is there a reason he might have needed a new password?
<nocturn> MacSlow, Instead of a disappearing notification, I want to stick them in the notification list like Telegram and Twitter do
<nocturn> so that if you do't see them at the time of creation, they do stay put
<MacSlow> nocturn, ah... that's a differnece there... regular (libnotify) vs push notifications
<MacSlow> nocturn, push notifications get listed in the message indicator
<nocturn> MacSlow, can I only get push notifications there?
<pmcgowan> dholbach, you have to have a U1 account to access the store
<MacSlow> nocturn, yes
<nocturn> I see that they are created with dbus
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you think i should go ahead and implement the timer workaround ?
<pmcgowan> dholbach, and the password length was increased and sso added
<dholbach> pmcgowan, ah ok, that might have been the issue - I don't know
<MacSlow> nocturn, you app can fire both if you want
<dholbach> TonyBoston, ^
<pmcgowan> its a but of a mystery to me
<MacSlow> nocturn, but it's a different dbus-api to talk to
<pmcgowan> I didnt expect sso prompt
<nocturn> MacSlow, do you have an example of push notifications from python?
<MacSlow> nocturn, nope sorry
<TonyBoston> huh?
<MacSlow> nocturn, but I guess if you grab lp:indicator-messages and look at tests/test-client.py you can borrow some code from there
<nocturn> MacSlow, I will check that out!
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, are you seeing app updates stuck at 0% downloading?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan I had that this morning but dholbach told me to delete and re-add the U1 account which helped to sort that out
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, exactly good
<MacSlow> nocturn, another one might be lp:message-app, but it's mostly C++ iirc
<MacSlow> nocturn, ehm.. lp:messaging-app I meant
<nocturn> MacSlow, checking it out...
<kenvandine> mandel, did you see my question about the http status?
<kenvandine> mandel, if i change my u1 password, it gets a 200 response with "Unknown Error"
<kenvandine> s/if i change/after changing/
<kenvandine> mpt, o
<kenvandine> mpt, i'm working on the mouse and touchpad UI
<mpt> kenvandine, I agree entirely
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> mpt, i need the image for the eyes open and eyes closed smiley, i assume that's not be done yet?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it doesn’t hurt to give it a try
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, could it be that the notification OSD is taking focus? (and if so, could it be that it’s a bug in notify-osd?)
<mpt> kenvandine, correct, but you could use the emoji to start with. That would (a) be ok anyway and (b) motivate visual designers to replace it
<mpt> Oh, I never finished that sentence in the spec…
<dobey> kenvandine: the "ask for list of updates" HTTP request gives you that 200 if you invalidate your token on login.ubuntu.com?
<kenvandine> dobey, yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it does not take focus when it delivers a message. so maybe the things tha actually displays the volume notification is not notify-osd ? or it is notify-osd in a different mode ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: who might know ? MacSlow maybe ?
<dobey> kenvandine: that sounds reasoanble, i don't think you need to be logged in to get the lsit of updates (which, admittedly is slightly odd)
<kenvandine> dobey, well i don't get the list of updates though
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, I guess MacSlow would know
<dobey> kenvandine: but when you make the HEAD request to get the X-Click-Token value, you should get a 401/403 i think
<kenvandine> the errorString in the QNetworkReply is Unknown Error
<dobey> kenvandine: how is the updates panel showing a list of updates?
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> but the http status is 200
<kenvandine> dobey, it's now showing the list :)
<kenvandine> unless this is the bug that was introduced with the fix-network branch :)
<dobey> kenvandine: but the bug report is that the list is shown, and the updates just hang
<kenvandine> maybe it's unrelated
<dobey> i guess that's possible
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... mandel had branches that cleaned up a bunch of the network code
<kenvandine> and improved error handling
<dobey> what's the url for the fix-network branch?
<kenvandine> so i based my fix on those branches
<dobey> ok, that sounds like a regression in those branches then
<mpt> kenvandine, spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MouseAndTouchpad?action=diff&rev2=7&rev1=6>
<kenvandine> most likely
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1378678
<kenvandine> dobey, that is built on top of both of those branches
<dobey> because the system-settings in the current image shows the updates, but they hang when trying to download
<dobey> yes, i reviewed your branch :)
<kenvandine> when we tried to land the fix-network branch seb128 ran into a regression which mandel is looking into
<kenvandine> so i'm thinking it might be the same problem
<kenvandine> dobey, if you want to look at the code, just browse that branch :)
<dobey> kenvandine: you need to fix your branch to delete the token from online-accounts though
<kenvandine> seb128, do you recall the problem you had?  was it not finding the click updates?
<kenvandine> dobey, do i need to if i'm prompting the user to login again?
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, because online-accounts-ui will just show the existing account and the user will have no idea what is wrong or what to do once it pops up
<dobey> at least, that is my understanding of how online-accounts works when there's already an account and it's a type that only supports a single account
<kenvandine> i think it'll be prompting to login there, but i need to figure out this issue first
<kenvandine> to confirm
<pmcgowan> mardy, dbarth__ ^^
 * mardy reads
 * dbarth__ read but wonders what to do now
<dbarth__> dobey: what should oa-ui do instead ?
<dbarth__> it feels like it's adding confusion to your scenario
<kenvandine> i think my fix will do the right thing
<dbarth__> (which i'm still trying to get from the early conversation)
<kenvandine> assuming the other problem i ran into gets fixed
<kenvandine> i think it's unrelated, but a bug in a prereq branch
<dobey> dbarth__: i don't think oa-ui should do anything. it doesn't have the intellegence to know what to do
<mardy> dobey: ideally, all this should be handled by the signond plugin for U1 (detecting that the token is expired and informing signond about it, so that a new one will be requested automatically)
<dbarth__> dobey: hmm ok, oa won't have enough context
<dobey> mardy: u1 isn't using a special signond plug-in; it's using the password back-end
<dobey> i should probably kill off the code we have there at this point, as i don't see us getting the time to write a proper signond plug-in at this point, and keeping it will just cause confusion
<mardy> dobey: maybe you don't have the time, but I wonder if kenvandine could implement the fix by writing a proper signond plugin, rather then fixing this in u-s-s
 * mardy always assumes that kenvandine works 48 hours per day
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> i think the fix in settings will be easy
<mardy> kenvandine: OK; I just wonder if other apps (pay-ui?) will need to have a similar fix, so it might be better to fix it in one place only
<mardy> dobey: ^ ?
<dobey> mardy: all the scope stuff is fixed already
<kenvandine> the network code in settings was aweful, and did virtually nothing with errors
<dobey> i don't see how a proper signond plug-in would help here either
<kenvandine> mandel had refactored that and made it much better
<kenvandine> based on that branch, i think it'll be a simple fix
<kenvandine> but his branch has another problem :)
<mardy> dobey: if pay-ui already handle the errors gracefully, then indeed this wouldn't help much
<dobey> well, signond isn't always running, and the only way we can know a token is invalid, is by checking it against the server; and i don't think that would make sense to do in the signond plug-in
<mardy> dobey: the flow would be: 1) the client (u-s-s, pay-ui) asks OA to give an authentication token
<mardy> 2) signond loads the U1 plugin, providing it with all the cached data
<mardy> 3) the U1 plugin checks with the remote server is the token is valid
<mcphail> Is anyone else on krillin/OTA having problems with severe lag, and dbus-daemon consuming huge amounts of CPU?
<mardy> 4) if not, the U1 plugin tells signon that it needs a new password
<dobey> mardy: seems like a waste, because client apps of any u1 services will still need to handle all the error cases anyway
<mardy> 5) signond talks to the OA UI, which opens a trusted session on top of the client app, asking the user for a new password
<mardy> dobey: sure, some error handling is still needed, but that's mostly about permanent errors
<mardy> dobey: I mean, non recoverable
<dobey> mardy: the problem is this creates excessive network traffic, and will only slow the process down, when the token is still valid
<dobey> it only optimizes the case where we will know the token is invalid; and there is still time for the token to be invalidated between then, and when the client app actually makes the requests
<mardy> dobey: I'm proposing something similar to how the OAuth plugin works: if it sees that the token is expired, it automatically tries to get a new one; of course, the client still needs to check for some errors, such as access denied
<dobey> so the client apps will still need to handle the case when the token is invalidated between those two points in time
<dobey> mardy: the oauth plug-in hits the network every time someone requests the credentials from signond?
<mardy> dobey: no; with OAuth we are given both the access token and an expiration time; until that is valid, we return immediately the cached token
<dobey> mardy: right; we don't have token expiration times in u1
<mardy> dobey: if the client gets the cached token, and it turns out that it has been revoked by the remote service, the client repeats the authentication and adds a flag ("clear the cached data, it's invalid!")
<mardy> dobey: it's not completely hassle free, you see, but it's bearable
<dobey> and so this same issue still exists with regular oauth plug-in using apps too; if i go to the web site for the service and delete the token on the server, prior to the expiration time originally given for the token, the client apps are still going to have to deal with the errors in that case
<mardy> dobey: indeed
<mardy> dobey: but they do it via the same API
<dobey> so that's what we're doing here; the client has to clear the data and request a login
<ogra_> svij, wow, congrats, you made it onto "cashys blog" with your review !
<mardy> dobey: yes, I'm not really trying to convince you; indeed, the advantages would be really minimal
<mardy> and the risk of regressions quite high :-)
<nerochiaro> MacSlow: hi, when you have a minute can you please ping me ? I have a couple of notify-osd questions for you
<dobey> mardy: if that's doable now via the newer OnlineAccountsClient API in a single call, that's fine; but u-s-s needs to be the one making that request
<svij> ogra_: hah, I asked him and submitted my review ;)
<ogra_> cool
<dobey> libubuntuoneauth was written well befre OnlineAccountsClient existed afaik
<mardy> dobey: no, as you said, there is no way to avoid having to handle at least the error case where signond thinks that the token is valid, but it isn't (unless we make a network query every time)
<dobey> ok
<mardy> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/online-accounts-api/trunk/view/head:/src/lib/OnlineAccounts/authentication_data.h#L48
<seb128> kenvandine, right, it was not listing click updates
<dobey> ah ok; so we don't really expose the online accounts api via libubuntuoneauth
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, that confirms my problem
<kenvandine> so i guess that has nothing to do with my error handling :)
<dobey> so i guess u-s-s can't do that
<dobey> so it would need to call the method in libubuntuoneauth's api to clear the token
<faenil> do we have a bug for network-manager dbus causing the phone to freeze 2-3 seconds every 20 seconds?
<faenil> (everytime a wifi scan is performed, basically)
<faenil> awe_: ^
<awe_> faenil, can you be more specific?
<awe_> device? channel?  image?
<faenil> awe_: it's always been there as far as I can tell
<faenil> but anyway
<faenil> if you have wifi enabled, and many hotspots in your area
<awe_> that's a pretty broad assertion
<faenil> try tiping a message
<faenil> you'll get interrupted by 2-3 seconds freezes every 15secs or less
<awe_> and why do you think it's NM?
<faenil> and, exactly in that time
<faenil> dbus-monitor is flooded with
<faenil> "hey! this accesspoint changed this property!"
<faenil> "check it out!" :D
<awe_> faenil, if you think it's a bug, then please file it
<awe_> with all the supporting details
<awe_> ( ie. device, channel, image, steps to reproduce, logs, ... )
<faenil> awe_: yeah I was just asking if you guys knew about something similar, as it's so frustrating
<awe_> no
<awe_> your the first person to ever mention it
<faenil> wow, ok
<faenil> awe_: I'll take some logs and file a bug this evening when at home
<awe_> ok
<awe_> thanks
<faenil> np :)
<faenil> awe_: anything in particular you want me to attach?
<awe_> anything you think can prove the bug
<awe_> syslog would be a good start
<faenil> okay
<faenil> awe_: more generic question, have you ever experienced the keyboard getting stuck for 2-3 secs and then processing all the keys at the same time?
<awe_> no
<awe_> are you on wily?
<faenil> no, rc-proposed
<faenil> but it's always happened, but recently it got worse I think
<mcphail> faenil: do you think that is why I'm getting spikes in dbus-daemon activity and lots of phone lag?
<faenil> (maybe it's just because I move to a new flat with more hotsopts nearby)
<faenil> mcphail: yay, I'm not crazy
<faenil> mcphail: just check dbus-monitor when that happens :)
<mcphail> faenil: I can barely type at the terminal when it happens :(
<faenil> actually, keep dbus monitor open, and check what it shows when you the phone freezes
<faenil> yeah I know, keep it open via ssh
<faenil> in my case it keeps printing, even if the phone is frozen
<mcphail> faenil: it tends to happen most when I am at work (with no access to SSH). I thought it might be the time from reboot when it started to lag, but wonder if it is due to the change in hotspots etc?
<faenil> awe_: I also have the impression that since 2-3 weeks mobile keeps crashing...sympthom: I'm using browser (or telegram, or whatever) all at once mobile signal goes to 0, mobile data disappears, as if there's no SIM. and after 10secs everything is restarted and connection is back
<faenil> smells like something crashing and restarting, but I haven't checked properly what happens, yet
<faenil> mcphail: you can't plug phone to usb at work?
<mcphail> faenil: not to anything useful, no. Heavily locked-down XP desktops only
<faenil> ohhh crap, alright
<mcphail> I can try at home, but dbus-daemon rarely goes above 20-30% CPU there, whereas I get 98% at work
<faenil> I see..
<awe_> faenil, are you on vivid or wily?
<awe_> and what device(s)?
<faenil> awe_: rc-proposed (so vivid), krillin
<awe_> if you're seeing problems like this, *please* file bugs
<mcphail> hard to pin down, but the only bug I've contributed to on this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1466741
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1466741 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "system slow to wake up/unlock screen sluggish since the update to vivid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<awe_> I haven't seen any reports of issues like that
<mcphail> I'm sure it is the frequent mini-lags which are runing my chances of a decent score in "Don't Crash" :)
<mcphail> faenil: If you write a bug report I'll try to reproduce your results and +1 it
<faenil> awe_: I agree, yes, but I usually wait until I have proper details and logs
<faenil> (I should probably ask if it's okay to spend time investigating this stuff during working hours)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is there some reliable way in the browser to know if we are on desktop ? browser.wide does not seem to be the correct thing to check to know if we are on a system where notify-osd might be running
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, (formFactor == "desktop") is better, although not perfect and not very future-proof
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it will do in this case
<nerochiaro> thanks
<oSoMoN> yw
<pmcgowan> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> pmcgowan, planning to do a port ?
<ogra_> :P
 * ogra_ is sure pat looks for something to fill his weekends :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, heh no unfortunately
<Laibsch> Is Ubuntu phone fully open-source or are there some binary blobs?
<Laibsch> I have read http://askubuntu.com/questions/235649/will-ubuntu-phone-os-be-entirely-open-source but it doesn't really answer the question
<dobey> there are no 100% open hardware stacks for consumer mobile devices yet
<Laibsch> As a Sharp Zaurus collie user way back when I know what it means if your phone is open-source but not totally
<Laibsch> dobey: that is not true
 * Laibsch points to openmoko
<Laibsch> openmoko was fully open-source, but I know it was difficult for them
 * dobey reiterates *consumer* mobile devices
<Laibsch> hehe
<dobey> openmoko was a developer device
<ogra_> Lauthere are no open modems ... at leasnt not in any relevant phones on the market
<Laibsch> dobey: in that respect the Ubuntu phone is not a *consumer* phone, either
<ogra_> same goes for most sensor HW, many GPS chips used in phones etc etc
<dobey> ?
<Laibsch> Yes, I see.
<ogra_> and sadly also for most graphic chipsets used in these phones
<dobey> ubuntu phone is a consumer phone
<Laibsch> dobey: reviews on the web agree the Ubuntu phone is not ready for consumer use.
<ogra_> (though there is at leat some reverse engineering going on)
<dobey> at least, the bq/meizu phones are built to be consumer devices
<ogra_> Laibsch, not ready doesnt mean it isnt aiming for that market
<Laibsch> ogra_: thank you for confirming.  I'm really wishing for a fully open source phone one day.
<ogra_> the ubuntu phones are fully usable as day to day devices
<ogra_> but nothing i'd give to any whatsapp junkie yet :)
<dobey> ogra_: you just need to ween them off the kool-aid
<Laibsch> I'm happy to see they are at least attractively priced
<ogra_> and convince them to use tekegram :)
<ogra_> *tele
<Laibsch> Not 500 to 1000 USD I used to pay for the Sharp Z and the openmoko
<ogra_> yeah...
<ogra_> i assume the actual converged phone will be more expensive though
<Laibsch> the one you can use as a desktop/laptop replacement?
<Laibsch> I'd be absolutely fine with that
<Laibsch> in face, it would be a financially more attractive option even at the 500 USD mark if not too much more than that
<Laibsch> fact
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> i wouldn't call it a PC replacement
<Laibsch> Is that likely to come out in time for X-Mas?
<ogra_> well, we'll see i guess :)
<Laibsch> hehehe
<Laibsch> wishing for a X-Mas present
<ogra_> Laibsch, if it comes out around that time it will still have very rough edges
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thanks
<Laibsch> keep up the fight, I wish you luck
<ogra_> :)
<Laibsch> Sorry to be back with a follow-up question: What is it that spoke against the Calypso chipset and the Osmocom FOSS baseband? https://www.privacyinternational.org/?q=node/156
<popey> the what and the who>
<popey> ?
<Laibsch> we discussed earlier that the Ubuntu phone like Android will not be open source in critical parts
<popey> correct
<Laibsch> usually the most difficult one is the baseband
<popey> thats a hard problem to solve
<popey> yes
<popey> we are not big enough to do that
<Laibsch> yes, that is where Osmocom comes in
<popey> maybe in the future.
<Laibsch> so I'd like to ask if it was considered and if so why it was rejected?
<popey> i dont think it was considered.
<Laibsch> I think I know one of the guys from Osmocom and I'll ask him if he tried to do business with the Ubuntu phone
<popey> Unlikely.
<popey> We don't actually make the phones
<Laibsch> OK, then it would be high time to have it in the next phone and I'd be frantically lining up to get my hands on one, even with rough edges
<Laibsch> I am aware of that
<Laibsch> But I suppose there is some discussion with the makers?
<Laibsch> Maybe Osmocom can make their own or partner with an OEM
<Laibsch> I'll discuss it with them
<Laibsch> Yes, indeed I remembered correctly that one of the people behind Osmocom is a good friend of mine
<DonkeyHotei> it seems that osmocom does not support even 3G let alone 4G
<popey> not a huge set of supported devices http://bb.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/Hardware/Phones
<popey> all very much from the past
<Laibsch1> time to build a more modern version with one of the supported baseband chipsets ;-)
<popey> Feel free.
<Laibsch> hehe
<Laibsch> that's the spirit
<Laibsch> time for bed
<Laibsch> good night
<JanC> hm, is it just me, or is the calendar app totally broken for everybody?
<davmor2> JanC: just you, works great here
<JanC> davmor2: looking at the bugs in launchpad it hardly works at all, and not just for me...
<JanC> times jumping around, etc.
<davmor2> JanC: I guess it depends on what you mean by doesn't work it's fine for me
<JanC> davmor2: do you use it to add & edit "local" events, or just to look at your google calendar or something like that?
<davmor2> JanC: both
<JanC> there are at least 3 bugs about this not working and start/end times jumping around in timezone-difference-from-utc increments
<TonyBoston> are you guys all using ubuntu as a desktop?
<TonyBoston> trying to use adb with fedora
<TonyBoston> but I cant find the device
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, likely, which device do you have, robably need to tell adb about it
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, auaris E5
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, I know in the past I have dropped a device code into .android/adb_usb.ini
<pmcgowan> echo 0x2a47 >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini
<pmcgowan> $ adb kill-server; adb start-server
<TonyBoston> it doesnt even show unrecognized device or omething
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, you have the device in developer mode and unlocked
<TonyBoston> yep
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, do you know if I can change touch variant from within the device?
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, what do you mean?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, the branches
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, if you mean the image version yeah you can with system-image-cli
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, did you try that ini trick above? seems it helped in several cases
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, not yet since I guess when it does not show even something with 'adb devices'
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, sounds the same as http://askubuntu.com/questions/601324/bq-e4-5-adb-fails
<pmcgowan> otherwise I dont know
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, okay will try
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, alright there we go, thanks
<pmcgowan> awesome
<alin> question did anyone update ubuntu meizu to plasma mobile?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, could you give me an advice on changing the image version?
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, what do you need?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, everything :)
<pmcgowan> it come default on the stable channel
<pmcgowan> the only other channel of interest is rc-proposed
<pmcgowan> which moves to table every 6 weeks
<pmcgowan> stable
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, I'd like to change it to a faster release image
<TonyBoston> doesn't matter if its buggy since it not relly usable right now anyway
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, oh that kinda hurts :)
<pmcgowan> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<pmcgowan> so you could flash buntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<TonyBoston> alright
<pmcgowan> u buntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<pmcgowan> using ubuntu-device-flash
<pmcgowan> dont go to wily now though, its about to explode a bit
<TonyBoston> right let me check that
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, now that needs an ubuntu desktop I guess
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> its written in go so should work
<pmcgowan> ?
<TonyBoston> pmcgowan, cant find ubuntu-device-flash
<pmcgowan> TonyBoston, here's a handy guide http://www.leenukes.co.uk/2014/01/17/installing-ubuntu-touch-onto-nexus-7-2012-from-fedora-20-in-depth/
<pmcgowan> goget-ubuntu-touch is the project
<TonyBoston> ahh cool
<Ploppz> Is Skype in the app store?
<TonyBoston> no
<Ploppz> Does it look like it might come, or any other client?
<Ploppz> Or is there any other app that can do video calls?
<alin_> hi
<alin_> adb devices gives me this
<alin_> ????????????    no permissions
<alin_> when i boot in recovery
<alin_> this recovery wget http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/recovery/recovery.img
<alin_> on ubuntu meizu mx4 any idea?
<moritz31> hey guys
<moritz31> got an error that ion_allocation_data has no member heap_mask some idea how to fix ? add the member to the struct ?
<moritz31> strange all definitions of ion_allocation_data have the heap mask
#ubuntu-touch 2015-07-31
<dholbach> good morning
<moritz31> hey someone here ?
<ogra_> only 312 people it seems
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy System Administrator Appreciation Day! 😃
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! Does the open app store support multiple versions of the same app (for different frameworks and architectures)?
<moritz31> can someone maybe help me with porting to the z3tc, think i got a problem because of sony's custom mkbootimg
<junk0xc0de> hi there. i need to port Ubuntu Touch to my Android Phone (Lenovo A526). where should i start, what should i do?
<k1l> there was a porting guide somewhere in the wiki pages
<guest42345> junk0xc0de, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<junk0xc0de> guest42345, tnx
<guest42345> have fun
<k1l> afaik, if cm runs on the device its not that hard.
<ogra_> we switched to AOSP a while ago ...
<k1l> which i could try for the good old hp touchpad since there are some cm ports for that.
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bug 1480284
<ubot5> bug 1480284 in Canonical System Image "please remove unused libstagefright*.so files from the android container" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480284
<pmcgowan> ogra_,
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck figuring out the issue with the fix-network branch?
<kenvandine> mandel, i've reproduced the problem seb128 had seen, it just doesn't find any updates
<kenvandine> mandel, i really want to get that fixed, because fixing the u1 credential is dependent on that branch
<mandel> kenvandine, I have a working branch on it, but I first have to finish the integration of pulse audio with the trust store, I'll move back to system-settings in a few hours
<mandel> kenvandine, you should have an updated MR today
<kenvandine> mandel, thx!
<kenvandine> mandel, if you want to propose a branch based on the fix-network-errors branch, that would be easiest
<mandel> kenvandine, ok, will do that
<kenvandine> thanks!
<Guest8495> this is gonna sounds like a silly question.. but where the heck do you get the touch OS image ?  I can only find the developer preview.... but from what I understand.. they are shipping a phone with an os ?
<k1l> Guest8495: you need a special image for every device. we dont have a ubuntu cd  for all smartphones like we do have on pcs.
<Guest8495> ohhh  ok...  so I guess im out of luck trying to get it on my chinese phone..
<k1l> which device is it?
<Guest8495> its a mlais mx
<k1l> you could look out if someone did the job of porting ubuntu-touch to it already. ir you could start it yourself: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<Guest8495> hmm
<Guest8495> looks like quite a bit of work lol
<ProstheticS> hey ogra, i saw in a conversation you talking to some of the kde devs about being making images that are easily flashable to swap between plasma mobile/unity front ends (as i assume the rest of the stack is fairly unchanged, mir->unity wayland->kde , being the larger differentiators
<ProstheticS> that'd be pretty damn awesome
<ProstheticS> (im running on a meizu and to be able to see what they're doing on it would rock)
<ogra_> ProstheticS, right
<ogra_> they need to create the prerequisites for that first though ... like a seed and meta package for plasma
<ProstheticS> no doubt, not really saying all this to push you or anyhting, more just commenting on how awesome that would be, and i imagine you would also love to play with the above as well :)
<ProstheticS> did i read somewhere that they think plasma mobile will be able to run android apps?
<ProstheticS> if they get that going (shashlik i beleive the softwares called) do you think you guys will try and port its display portion to run no mir so that ubuntu touch can run em too?
<ProstheticS> i guess, with all these being recent announcements no thought has really gone into this yet though :p
<Z3> Hi! It's possible to create a customized scope with only the icons of your favorite applications in a similar way to android "classic" desktop?
<Z3> And remove the other scopes
<JanC> Z3: that should be possible, but why not use the sidebar launcher for that?  (or do you have too many "favourite apps" for that?)
<Z3> JanC I just want  that ubuntu phone desktop look similar to android
<Z3> I like desktop with icons
<Z3> I would like to configure my ubuntu phone in that way
<JanC> why not use Android then?  ;-)
<Z3> because what's under the desktop is completely different :-)
<Z3> I will have a computer in my pocket, console linux apps ...
<JanC> but, like I said, it should be possible to create a scope like that, I guess
<Z3> Ok, thank you ! :-)
<JanC> the developer docs should have info about creating scopes
<Z3> mmm
<Z3> so it's not possible for the end user?
<JanC> seems like the main apps scope can't be removed though
<ogra_> you could disable everything but the apps scope
<Z3> perfect
<Z3> that's the scope I want
<ogra_> that would pretty much look like it i guess
<Z3> :)
<Z3> great !
<JanC> well, it's not (only) your "favourite apps"
<Z3> ok
<ogra_> no, its 6 or 8 favorites by default and all the rest underneath
<Z3> and the final question
<Z3> great
<Z3> that's enough for me
<ogra_> (6 or 8 depending on the device)
<Z3> it would be fine
<Z3> ok
<JanC> ogra_: it's possible to change those 6 or 8?
<Z3> my other question is: it's possible (when convergence arrives) install another desktops for the desktop mode of ubuntu phone?
<ogra_> JanC, iirc they come from a dconf key and you can add as many as you want (not sure if the UI/design copes though)
<Z3> I would like to install gnome-panel package so my desktop is a classic desktop
<ogra_> i doubt that
<ogra_> the convergence requires Mir and unity8 ... you might be able to run apps through Xmir but i doubt that would work for a full desktop
<Z3> I hope it works some day
<Z3> I like classic desktops
<Z3> :)
<popey> i doubt we'll make any effort to get that working
<popey> others might though
<popey> like the kde guys did for plasma
<ogra_> yeah
<Z3> cool
<Z3> I can't wait to the convergent device of this year
<Z3> thank you for the information
<ogra_> well, i could imaggine you could run xfce or a classic gnome UI "on top" of unity ... and that means literally on top, covering the original desktop :)
<Z3> mmm it would be fine for me !
<ogra_> but that would higly increase your ram usage and stuff
<Z3> I understand
<Z3> thank you again
<ogra_> (and i'm only guessing, nobody will invest in making such a thing work)
<Z3> maybe the community
<JanC> currently the "favourites" in the apps scope are already in the sidebar launcher too, not sure how useful that is  :)
<Z3> well, if you have the buttons on the main desktop, you don't have to swipe to see the bar
<Z3> is more efficient
<Z3> you have to do less things to get the same
<JanC> or maybe it should be possible to select a "favourites" category
<JanC> allowing the user to populate that category
<Z3> that would be great
<ogra_> Z3, do you actually use an ubuntu phone yet ?
<Z3> ogra_ not yet, I installed it in my nexus 4 1 year ago or so
<Z3> but I didn't like the interface
<ogra_> just wondering :)
<JanC> 1 year ago was in the stone age  :)
<Z3> yeah, I guess
<ogra_> the swiping kind of gets into your genes after a while ... thats why i ask
<Z3> :)
 * ogra_ never felt the need to use the apps scope for favorites ---
<Z3> I dont like too Unity ... but in desktop is easy, I just install gnome-panel package and I get my classic desktop back
<ogra_> well, there is no "mobile gnome"
<Z3> I hope there is some day
<Z3> :)
 * ogra_ dooubts that 
<mhall119> Z3: you might have better luck hoping that plasma-mobile is usable
<JanC> it will probably not run on Mir though
<ogra_> they missed the train when the nokia n700 was recent
<ogra_> and never caught up
<mhall119> JanC: shouldn't matter, lightdm would be able to launch Wayland-based sessions
<Z3> mhall119 I will read about that
<ogra_> mhall119, it wouldnt do convergence most likely though
<ogra_> not sure where wayland stands there
<mhall119> ogra_: no, I don't think that's in the works, even for plasma
<ogra_> but i doubt it has ever been their focus
<mhall119> ogra_: as far as I know it hasn't, they focus on having the same screen for the life of a session
<JanC> mhall119: that assumes Wayland runs well on Android drivers?  :)
<ogra_> JanC, sure
<mhall119> JanC: it should
<mhall119> with libhybris anyway
<Elleo> JanC: jolla use wayland on android drivers
<ogra_> right, jolla and ubuntu phone arent to far apart in system design
<mhall119> so does plasma-mobile on the Nexus 5 images
<ogra_> (ors is more elegant indeed ... with the android bits in the container and all :) )
<ogra_> *ours
<DonkeyHotei> there's nexus5 images of plasma-mobile?
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: yes
<Z3> thank you very much for the info!   byeeee
<ogra_> but technically they are pretty close
<Z3> :)
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: http://kubuntu.plasma-mobile.org/
<mhall119> they even make use of ubuntu-device-flash to install it :)
<mhall119> those are a plasma-mobile session on top of an Ubuntu Touch base, just like we provide Unity 8 sessions on top of it
<DonkeyHotei> how would i point multirom to that?
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: no idea, sorry
<ogra_> i doubnt that would work without patching
<imi> hi
<imi> so... on #gentoo the guys say that you can provide me an URL about how to install gentoo on a samsung galaxy note 2
<dobey> good luck with that then
<jgdx> imi, s/gentoo/ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100
<imi> I don't think a cellphone OS (Ubuntu on this exact machine) is not commercially viable until the cellular radio component is work in progress... I mean, all my respect to you guys, but my arguments are then still valid:
<imi> hi, we really need to have a way to be able to install Sabayon/Gentoo on any smartphone
<imi> as the age of PCs fade, the age of Linux can fade as well, which would be bad
<popey> troll elsewhere imi
<imi> ok. first of all, it meant to be serious. please prove me wrong, if some of the information escaped my attention. I never meant to be a troll.
<jgdx> imi, okay, then you'll have to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/ — the samsung g note 2 is a community port, which is why cellular does not yet work.
<imi> ok thanks
<imi> will it mean on the long run (in 1-2 years) that it would be as easy to install Linux on any smartphone as on a PC?
<imi> I mean, a fully functional Linux?
<jgdx> imi, that depends on smart phone manufacturers.
<imi> how and why it's more easy with a PC? My concern is that PC sales are declining (while smartphone sales are rising)
<jgdx> imi, I don't know, but i know of a place where you can search for stuff like that.
<imi> ok. thank you then.
<imi> I think we need a strategy for this issue. is there a channel to discuss this?
<dobey> a strategy for what issue?
<dobey> as long as cellular hardware manufacturers continue producing tightly controlled proprietary hardware, you're not going to have a single image that can be installed on any phone
<dobey> and if you want Sabayon/Gentoo, this is the wrong channel to discuss anyway. this channel is about Ubuntu
<alesage> greetings Friday folks, having some trouble seeing my krillin via adb/fastboot, seeing this kind of thing in dmesg on host http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11974820/ any hints?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-01
<amrik_> hello
<amrik_> hi
<amrik_> hello
<amrik_> is there anyone to help me to install ubuntu 15.04
<amrik_> inside the windows
<amrik_> i'm getting error
<amrik_> while installing
<DonkeyHotei> i think you want #ubuntu
<amrik_> yeah
<amrik_> i downloaded tht already
<DonkeyHotei> this channel is for ubuntu on phones
<amrik_> i hv nokia n8 mobile
<DonkeyHotei> /join #ubuntu
<amrik_> can i install
<amrik_> ubuntu on that phone
<DonkeyHotei> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<DonkeyHotei> that's the list of phones
<brunch875> popey: I've seen your new games! They're terrific. I was on my way to craft a Qt game but now I'm considering doing it in HTML5 instead... would you rather recommend html5 over qml?
<edakiri> Says, "OS: Ubuntu" Is that Ubuntu Ubuntu or Ubuntu Touch?  Last I read, the OS update mechanisms are different. http://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5
<pkhaxorz> yo
<popey> word
<pkhaxorz> I bought a OnePlus One phone.
<pkhaxorz> what is the status of ubuntu on there?
<popey> pkhaxorz: ask mariogrip - he's doing (one of?) the ports
<mariogrip> pkhaxorz: https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<popey> woah, never seen that site before.
<pkhaxorz> I donated 5 bucks
<popey> aww, that's kind.
<pkhaxorz> because then
<pkhaxorz> I can have ubuntu on my phone and ubuntu on my laptop
<mariogrip> pkhaxorz: Thanks! :D
<pkhaxorz> no prob
<hevyhomie> Hello hope you are well, I am porting to Moto E, and ran into this issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11981230/
<hevyhomie> Here is build info : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11981241/
<Paddy_NI> I was given an Ubuntu Phone (bq Aquaris E4.5) today by a friend and have been trying to reach him for the "passcode" which seems to be a 4 digit number. I have tried factory reset however this does not seem to remove the passcode, would anyone know if there is anything else I can do to remove it whilst I await his response?
<Paddy_NI> My goodness popey you're EVERYWHERE! lol
<Paddy_NI> Love the podcast
<Paddy_NI> :-)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-08-02
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: http://plasma-phone.org/oneplus-one/
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: humm, unity looks a alot better
<mariogrip> but still cool i guess, no credit to the ubuntu deveopers (or me for that matter (for the port)) but meh... if it had been the other way around (that the ubuntu developer did the same as the kde developers do), there had been a big discussion around that....
<mariogrip> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-s-plasma-mobile-not-giving-credit-to-ubuntu-touch-says-developer-487806.shtml
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: what do you think?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: they gave enough credits plus kinda the point of open source
<ahoneybun> though you have done a lot of work so your name should be there on that page
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: plus the design is still in the air
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Well, i dunno. I just read some stuff about it, but really i'm glad to see kde on the phone.
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> I'll talk in #plasma about it
<ahoneybun> you should get credit somewhere
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: and also to the nexus 5 developer Tasssadar
<ahoneybun> ok I'll see
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Thanks!
<ahoneybun> yep
<DonkeyHotei> well, Tassadar only runs the image server. the n5 port was by rsalveti
<ahoneybun> either way credit should be placed
<mariogrip> DonkeyHotei: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uUHF463g4f4L5ljWZf0l7b4VAevM-twHag4ZoEd_TNc/edit?usp=sharing
<mariogrip> it says Tasssadar did it, but I might be wrong
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Yeah
 * ahoneybun goes to watch youtube in bed...
<mariogrip> xP
<DonkeyHotei> mariogrip: it says he's the "contact" not that he did it
<mariogrip> Ah, okey. My bad
<DonkeyHotei> it puzzles me that plasma would pick the n5 as the reference device when the UT port to it is basically unmaintained
<robin-hero> Hi all! We found a really annoying bug with Ubuntu Touch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1479343
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1479343 in Canonical System Image "In some cases the call slider is unavailable BQ(r24)" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> Could somebody take a look at it?
<_4M8B_> Hi I'm new to this channel... I've bought a meizu ubuntu touch awhile ago and have a question... why does the unity update app not list all updates available which when I remount the system partition and do a apt-get upgrade are indeed available??
<_4M8B_> Things won't break? maybe stupid but want to be sure
<geras> hi
<geras> need help
<geras> nexux 7 installer Downloaded images failed checksum validation
<geras> pls
<geras> anny one
<k1l_> that means the download got corrupted. just reload it
<geras> try to delete folder from download nexus 7 and start program agian 2 download same stuff result same get same erorr
<geras> can i give u acces to my pc just do fix this stuff for me pls
<geras> becose i try all stuff and not 1 work't for me
<geras> i not realy good with ubuntu linux
<k1l_> sorry, i am not too familiar with that stuff. but checksum validation failed means that the download didnt work properly
<geras> just reading formus
<Paddy_NI> Still waiting for my mate to get back to me regarding this passcode... Absolutely and positively  itching to dig in to this Ubuntu Phone!
<Paddy_NI> lol
<Paddy_NI> Actually... Is it possible to just boot to fastboot mode and flash a new image negating the need for the passcode?
<Paddy_NI> How stable is the development channel for the BQ Aquaris E4.5?
<DanChapman> Paddy_NI: stable, rc and rc-proposed channels are all pretty stable. Obviously rc-proposed has had less testing but is more bleeding-edge
<ogra_> devel-proposed is completely broken, use rc or rc-proposed only, not devel or devel-proposed
<Paddy_NI> Ah I see, thanks ogra_ DanChapman
<Paddy_NI> How accurate is this post and is it necessary http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<Paddy_NI> As I do not possess the "passcode" I am unsure whether or not I need to enable USB debugging or "developer mode" on this Ubuntu Phone (BQ Aquaris E4.5)
<Paddy_NI> Can anyone help steer me in the right direction regarding this passcode nuisance?
<Paddy_NI> Specifically can I just flash the phone using a new image thereby negating the need for a passcode completely?
<ogra_> yes, you need to put the phone into bootloader/fastboot mode, then you can flash with the --bootstrap flasg to ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> that will completely wipe the device
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, So "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap flasg"
<Paddy_NI> ogra_, And am I using the correct channel?
<ogra_> no
<Paddy_NI> oh
<Paddy_NI> sorry
<ogra_> just use the command from the post ...
<ogra_> (you need to download the recovery.img first indeed)
<Paddy_NI> Which?
<Paddy_NI> I am a little confused here
<ogra_> the one mentioned in the post
<ogra_> (see the second answer, just foollow it step by step)
<Paddy_NI> Okay is that the most recent image of is that just the current stable?
<Paddy_NI> *or rather
<Paddy_NI> Sorry if I'm being a little pedantic
<ogra_> thats the latest stable image
<ogra_> if you want daily images you can use --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<Paddy_NI> "--flasg" is not mentioned in the post
<Paddy_NI> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image path/to/downloaded/recovery.img
<ogra_> tzhat was a typo
<Paddy_NI> ah sorry
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<ogra_> i meant the you shoud use the --bootstrap flag
<ogra_> or --bootstrap option, if you want to call it like that :)
<Paddy_NI> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image recovery-krillin.img
<Paddy_NI> lovely :-)
<Paddy_NI> Ah ha we have activity
<Paddy_NI> The guy who gave me the phone is called Seamus
<Paddy_NI> lol Paddy met Seamus in a pub
<Paddy_NI> Got a free Ubuntu phone as his employer uses a windows stack
<cylonmath> Guys I have Ubuntu14.04LTs, GT640M + Intel GPU card laptop. I wanted to install cuda and NVIDIA drivers. I guess I succesfully did, since I can run CUDa samples and device query returns my gpu. Also lsmod shows nvidia module. However I can't start lightdm anymore, it says "job failed", I can't boot GUI, is there any easy fix for this? I used Nvidia331 driver.
<cylonmath> ooops wrong channel
<PanV> Hello! I would like to ask some questions about ubuntu touch since it attracted me so much.
<PanV> 1. In a 2013 Lenovo IdeaTab Tablet (Dunno the model) can you install Ubuntu Touch? 2. Does the device need rooting?
<XoXoXhanel> hy, not image UBUNTU TOUCHE for Nvidia Shield 'tablette' pls ?
<andyvk> Hello! Is there the possibility to install ubuntu touch for x86/x64 arch? I have a samsung slate 7 xe700T and I need a linux os with full touch capability and design. Can somebody help me?
<XoXoXhanel> Im Have this error : Device ShieldTablet not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<k1l_> XoXoXhanel: seems like there is no official port yet. so you need to do the porting.
<k1l_> Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<XoXoXhanel> good, i will go to see that thx
<XoXoXhanel> Tassader youfrom CZ republik?
<Paddy_NI> I am really enjoying Ubuntu Touch
<Paddy_NI> It's pretty damn cool
<work> hi,  i was wondering if it is possible to pause and resume phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet
<work> ?
<Manthorian> hiya guys
<Manthorian> Im looking forward to install ubuntu touch on my tablet
<Manthorian> and its nvidia shield
<Manthorian> is there anyone tried yet with this or is there a caution shalll I take?
<Manthorian> guys? anyone online?
<Manthorian> hiya guys
<Manthorian> <Manthorian> Im looking forward to install ubuntu touch on my tablet
<Manthorian> <Manthorian> and its nvidia shield
<Manthorian> <Manthorian> is there anyone tried yet with this or is there a caution shalll I take?
<Nananass> Anyone has sound problems with his/her ubuntu phone?
<Nananass> I got a bq e5, and today, the sound of my speakers just suddenly stopped working
<Nananass> headphones and small speakers do still work tho...
<Paddy_NI> Bit of a daft question but, does the Circle in the middle of the "lock screen" actually do anything - as in it it interactive?
<Paddy_NI> It makes little sense to me at present
<Paddy_NI> is it interactive rather?
<Paddy_NI> I mean the first dot in from the top left always has a little droplet shaped image on it and it is itself encircled by varying shades of a colour depending on which statistic is being displayed
<Paddy_NI> I have noticed a double tap cycles through the stats
<ahoneybun> double taps goes though stats yes
<ahoneybun> and the dots around it show the date number
<Paddy_NI> I don't see any date
<ahoneybun> it shows based on how many
<ahoneybun> 2 white shows it is the 2nd of the month
<Paddy_NI> oh
<Paddy_NI> Cool I see now
<Paddy_NI> And the colour circle highlight circles each day?
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> not sure about the colors
<Paddy_NI> I like it now
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<ahoneybun> maybe just to look cool
<Paddy_NI> Thanks I was feeling a little silly there
<Paddy_NI> :-P
<ahoneybun> np
<Paddy_NI> Is it possible to browse the Ubuntu Touch app store via a website?
<Paddy_NI> Just for faster browsing
<Elleo> Paddy_NI: https://uappexplorer.com/
<Paddy_NI> Is that 3rd party?
<Elleo> yeah
<Paddy_NI> Handy
<Elleo> it uses the store APIs though, so you see all the same info you'd see in the app scope
<Paddy_NI> Thanks Elleo
<Elleo> no problem
<Paddy_NI> I'm only getting to grips with it at present, so far I think it's pretty awesome
<Paddy_NI> A friend gave me this new bq Aquaris E4.5 for free and my Xperia Z2 is sitting feeling rather lonely at the moment
<Paddy_NI> I have in the past contemplated putting Ubuntu Touch on the Z2 but have not got around to it
<Paddy_NI> Has the friends "app/scope" been discontinued?
<Paddy_NI> I had always liked the look of that
<Paddy_NI> Trying to perform "phablet-config writable-image" spits out a bunch of errors
<Paddy_NI> Seems to be a bug
<Paddy_NI> For anyone interested http://paste.ubuntu.com/11989681/
<Paddy_NI> Bursting to start using apt-get
<Paddy_NI> Or apt rather
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if it has anything to do with me having a passcode set?
<Paddy_NI> Yes I am a little stupid, the phone needs to be unlocked
<Paddy_NI> doh
<Paddy_NI> A peerflix or torrent-stream scope with dlna functionality would be amazing
<nhaines> Paddy_NI: setting your phone writeable and using apt/apt-get will make your phone unable to receive system updates, and apt/apt-get upgrade will quickly break your phone.
<nhaines> (A reflash fixes both of those things.)
<Paddy_NI> nhaines, Thanks for the heads up
<Paddy_NI> python-pip3 does not seem to be available
<Paddy_NI> nhaines, Once I make it writeable (which I have) would I be able to receive system updates again upon disabling the writeable setting?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-01
<Gues> Can an X server run on any phones supported by Ubuntu Touch?
<JanC> do you mean XMir or "regular" Xorg?
<Gues> I meant regular Xorg. I don't know about Mir. I'm generally just interested to know if X clients can communicate over a network with an Ubuntu Touch device.
<JanC> you can run XMir on top of Mir
<Gues> Does Mir lack GPU acceleration? Does Mir use GLX?
<duflu> Gues: I am the current Xmir maintainer, and I didn't even think to try out remote rendering support. I will try it out (party like it's 1989), but it's not a use case in Xmir we planned for...
<duflu> Incidentally, Xorg has a global variable called 'party_like_its_1989' which is unrelated. I didn't mean to cause confusion for anyone who knows about that
<Jucato> duflu: hi. sorry to hijack the thread, so to speak. but is there a timetable n getting copy/paste to work between Xmir and native/other Xmir apps?
<duflu> Jucato: It's in progress but surprisingly Xmir code changes are not related to the project. Let me find it
<duflu> Jucato: Please join in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1471998
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471998 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Support copy-paste between X and Mir" [High,In progress]
<Jucato> duflu: ah thx
<Jucato> i see
<ahoneybun> this is a great review of the Pro 5: https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20160801#ubuntuphone
<mardy> DanChapman: hi! Can you please point me at the diff for the fix of bug 1570774? I need to cherry-pick it into one of my testing branches
<ubot5> bug 1570774 in Dekko "Cannot open message from inbox" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1570774
<gihel> for those who read my question yesterday about battery draining fast, everything is ok now after using completely the battery and charging up to 100%, calibration problem
<rosgani> hi all
<Guest74720> hi all
<Guest74720> I am noob
<Guest74720> Its possible to install ubuntu touch in microsoft lumia 535?
<ogra_> hmm, waiting more than 1min would have helped ... perhaps
<Guest74720> hi all
<Guest74720> <Guest74720> I am noob
<Guest74720> <Guest74720> Its possible to install ubuntu touch in microsoft lumia 535?
<ogra_> Guest74720, can you install android on that device ?
<Guest74720> i dont know
<ogra_> (is the bootloader open  for that)
<Guest74720> i just starting with phones
<ogra_> i doubt it is ... if it was there would be a chance though
<ogra_> (though you would still have to make a complete port to make ubuntu run... thats quite some effort)
<ogra_> (i.e. not actually a beginner task i would say)
<Guest74720> ive been reading on the internet
<Guest74720> and it is difficult install android
<Guest74720> in my ignorance i thought it would be like on the PC
<ogra_> nope, phones are quite different
<Guest74720> fuck i am bored of w10phone
<ogra_> drivers are usually only created for the platform the phones are sold with ...
<ogra_> so you would likely not find any android drivers for that device
<Guest74720> okkk
<ogra_> ubuntu used the android drivers to run the hardware ...
<ogra_> *uses
<Guest74720> i understand
<Guest74720> so I will have tho worst OS for a mobile all my life
<Guest74720> XD
<Guest74720> and can ubuntu touch use .apks?
<mimecar> no, it can't
<Guest74720> ok
<Guest74720> thx so much all
<mariogrip> mhall119: ping
<dobey> hmm
<abcd> dobey:  I've done a bit of research and it turns out the nexus 4 doesn't support vga. My mistake was to assume that because the lg version does the nexus 4 would too!
<dobey> abcd: ok
<abcd> anybody know if the nexus 4 is likely to support miracast at anypoint?
<dobey> it is not
<abcd> thanks
<abcd> just my work screen is vga only :-(
<abcd> is the hdmi output hdcp protected?
<abcd> apparently it is when its running android
<dobey> i don't think so. not unless that is some low level internal to drivers stuff
<dobey> which, of course, it probably is
<abcd> cool, might have to try getting a hdmi to vga converter. Techincially its illegal to get one to strip off the hdcp
<abcd> stupid properity crap
<abcd> dobey: thanks for your help
<dobey> well, i don't think you'll be playing any blu-ray discs on a nexus 4 :)
<davmor2> dobey: you mean you don't? I'm shocked ;)
<abcd> dobey: no, but I read that the nexus 4 puts overything out with hdcp as a matter of course
<abcd> * on android
<dobey> abcd: yes, i'm sure google did so for legal reasons
<dobey> remember, google does sell you encrypted video content in play store
<dobey> well, tries to sell you it. not sure if you bought any or not :)
<abcd> nope, only downloaded som free cartoons they offered for my kid
<dobey> well, probably were still encrypted :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-02
<beekeeper> hm, my document viewer app seems to have disappeared.  When i try install again from app store, it dl's but doesn't appear in apps
<beekeeper> any ideas anyone?
<Mirv> mardy: could you check at least how serious bug #1608822 seems? the log is so verbose I'm not sure what to spot from there. we aim to have Qt 5.6 on xenial-overlay so bugs like this should get fixed before we move - but I did check this is new with 5.6, does not happen with 5.5. (even though signon itself hasn't been rebuilt since November)
<ubot5> bug 1608822 in signon (Ubuntu) "signon fails tests on Qt 5.6" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608822
<mardy> Mirv: sure, looking
<Mirv> thank you!
<mardy> DanChapman: ping
<mardy> Mirv: I could reproduce the failure with the silo 24, investigating now...
<Mirv> ok
<northman> hi ppl :) I got a question. how do I edit the /etc/environment file? I remounted / as rw but it's still readonly when i try to edit. I want to add http_proxy settings as per instructions I found, did something change with the /etc/environment file?
<mardy> Mirv: I'm afraid it's a bug in QtDBus
<Mirv> mardy: oh, can you file upstream bug if that's the case?
<mardy> Mirv: yep, in progress
<Mirv> excellent
<aquiles> I update to ota 12 but on screen keyboard don't work in libertine
<aquiles> How to putting work ???
<pmcgowan> aquiles, it should just work as long as no hardware keyboard is connected
<gerlowskija> pmcgowan, Hi Pat.  Can you ping me when you get a few minutes to chat this morning/afternoon.  I wanted to offer to do some legwork in verifying your proposed fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1532899, but I could use a little direction/sanity-checking.  No rush getting back to me; should be around awhile.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1532899 in Canonical System Image "Group chat sometimes misses messages with Unknown Number Message not found" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, hey, bad news there is I recently had the same issue occur with the updated nuntium so I fear the issue is elsewhere
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, what carrier are you using when you see the issue
<gerlowskija> I'm on AT&T, in the U.S. (not sure if that matters for your question)
<gerlowskija> That's a downer that you're still seeing the issue as well.  I was hoping I'd just re-installed nuntium incorrectly.
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, need to test a bit more as I was running into a secondary issue but seems not fixed
<pmcgowan> interested if this is only a US thing or europe as well
<pmcgowan> but I suspect its anywhere using mms
<gerlowskija> Yeah, good question/point.  I'll try poking around the code a bit to see if anything stands out.
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, my current theory is its something with the network connection and perhaps not nuntium at all but just guessing at this point
<pmcgowan> sicne the download fails with a coule different network errors
<gerlowskija> I saw some talk about that on the bug, and that makes sense to me.
<gerlowskija> I'll be taking a look this evening at some point.  If there's anything you'd like me to try, or anything I can help with, just let me know.
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, great thanks
<PaulePanter> Hi. Has there anything changed about the availability of a current Ubuntu phone (similar Meizu 5 Pro)?
<PaulePanter> That means, is there a good phone I can get in Germany?
<popey> PaulePanter: none available currently
<PaulePanter> I need a phone soon. Any suggestions?
<PaulePanter> On what devices does Ubuntu Touch run, that means, can be installed without a lot of hassle?
<popey> PaulePanter: I hear some have successfully installed it on an android meizu pro 5
<PaulePanter> popey: Ok, that’s good to know. On the other hand, it’s not so good, that Meizu doesn’t see that I actually wanted the Ubuntu Touch device.
<popey> PaulePanter: feel free to let them know that :)
<tsimonq2> argh, so I'm trying to part my Note 2 to Ubuntu Touch
<tsimonq2> Cyanogen Mod has nice instructions, but the Ubuntu Touch porting instructions are vague and confusing
<tsimonq2> the building instructions uses breakfast but the Ubuntu Touch instructions use lunch :/
<tsimonq2> here's the specific device: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/T0lte_Info
<tsimonq2> I can't wait to contribut to the whole world of Ubuntu Touch once I've got this thing handled :/
<tsimonq2> *contribute
<popey> mariogrip: is your documentation going to be online any time soon?
<mariogrip> popey: Yeah, I will also merge it with the ubuntu "new" offical ubuntu one soon that will much better than what i have wrote
<tsimonq2> I've been using this phone as an undersized tablet with Android 4.4, so it will be nice to finally get something more modern on here :)
<mariogrip> popey: I will try to get it ready until tomarrow (was sick last week, didn't got much done then)
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: any chance you can lend me a hand? ;)
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: yeah sure :)
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: also, take a look https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source that will give you an idea how to build it
<tsimonq2> so I'm at the point where it's downloading the Android bits, the thing that's supposed to take a few hours :)
<tsimonq2> oh cool, thanks
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: that's fine, that's because we uses github and it does not have the "curl" function
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> a loooooot of 404s
<brunch875> Now that we have libertine... would pidgin work if I installed it?
<zequence> I'm sure it has been asked before, but does anyone know why none of the purchasable ubuntu phones are available at the moment?
<zequence> I was looking for an alternative, which has dual SIM. The only one I can find right now is Fairphone, which is not fully supported yet.
<brunch875> https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-e5
<brunch875> it seems available to me
<dobey> brunch875: you can install pidgin in libertine, but it will only really "work" while it's focused
<brunch875> dobey, but it'll work while focused?
<brunch875> nice!!
<dobey> well, assuming it doesn't do anything horrible that confinement would prevent
<zequence> brunch875: Oh, thanks. The Ubuntu page still says it is "Sold Out". And, the BQ site didn't have it either a couple of weeks ago, when I last checked
<brunch875> that's good news then, zequence ☺
<zequence> brunch875: It is. I was offered an iPhone at my work just now, and I would really have to keep two phones in my pocket. So, it was either this, Fairphone, or something with Android that has dual SIM
<zequence> I mean, I would really not like to have two phones in my pocket.
<brunch875> aye, that would be annoying
<brunch875> it would be really irksome if they asked me to use whatsapp at work
<brunch875> On the other hand, if pidgin works then so should purple-whatsapp :D
<saavento> hi
<mhall119> pmcgowan: gerlowskija: I have had the same issue with SMS, and I'm also on AT&T, has this been reproduced on any other carrier?
<saavento> Anyone has tried installing any game from XApps repositories onto Libertine and working?
<saavento> I've tried several but fail to load.
<brunch875> saavento: yes! My old time favorite named powder
<pmcgowan> mhall119, pretty sure there are some reports from europe and tmobile
<saavento> oks brunch875 I will try it!
<gerlowskija> Though it is interesting that the 3 people who mentioned their carrier on the bug report all had AT&T.  I'll do some googling and see if I can find anyone complaining about it not working on a different carrier.
<brunch875> well crap, I found an ugly bug
<pmcgowan> bfiller, didnt we see mms bug on multiple carriers
<dobey> brunch875: aren't they all?
<brunch875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21917742/
<saavento> brunch875: It works! :D
<brunch875> I rm -rf .cache/ like yesterday
<brunch875> the plot thickens
<brunch875> saavento: I was really hooked to that game back in the day
<brunch875> and it should be touch-friendly
<brunch875> does the libertine-container install itself in .cache?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: ^^ 13:35 < brunch875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21917742/
<dobey> brunch875: i would hope not
<dobey> brunch875: i think it would be under .local/share/libertine/
<brunch875> I deleted .cache because of supersticions
<bfiller> pmcgowan, yes
<bfiller> pmcgowan, kenvandine had the issue on tmobile
<bfiller> lots of missed messages
<brunch875> More info: I created it with:
<brunch875> libertine-container-manager create --id brunchtainer --name "Brunched container" --distro vivid --type chroot
<brunch875> I kind of copy-and-pasted from omgubuntu.co.uk
<brunch875> apparently the --distro option shouldn't be used
<saavento> brunch875: Can imagine, I was just checking it and is tempting
<saavento> :D
<brunch875> but anything I installed worked flawlessly
<brunch875> including firefox, libreoffice and transmission
<saavento> thats a good one, transmission
<brunch875> saavento: and another one would be pidgin, since you can access google talk / skype / facebook chat / telegram / whatsapp etc etc from there
<brunch875> and IRC, of course!
<brunch875> I'm just curious whether the plugins would work or not
<saavento> yes that's a good question
<brunch875> but I really like where this is going
<saavento> few months ago was different
<saavento> when i tried copy paste from browser to libre office and did'nt work
<saavento> was bff
<gerlowskija> mhall119, pmcgowan There's this MMS bug, which is specifically targeted at US, TMobile customers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1360403  It's marked as fixed.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1360403 in ofono (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,Fix released]
<saavento> but now things are going ok
<pmcgowan> gerlowskija, yes I think thats correct, it wasnt working at all due to IPv6 or something
<brunch875> saavento: I still remember back when you couldn't effectively select text from the browser. So if there was a non-link link you'd have to type it by hand
<saavento> :D
<saavento> yes was harsh
<saavento> but look me now cheking transmission o an ubuntu tablet
<saavento> amazing
<brunch875> yeah kudos on the udevs
<saavento> yes kudos
<saavento> and other thing important is firefox with the same ad block that i use on the desktop
<saavento> this is getting really good
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: brunch875: Yes, libertine containers install in ~/.cache/libertine-container
<brunch875> whoops
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: eww :(
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: that is very bad
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Why?  But I blame tedg since he set up the locations.
<brunch875> any tips on deleting the brunchtainer now that I wiped it? :P
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: because ~/.cache/ is just what it says it is. cache. a temporary location. libertine containers aren't something you can just rm -rf at will
<brunch875> (which is something I do as a hobby)
<brunch875> haha
<dobey> well, they are if you know what you're doing, but deleting cache shouldn't result in all your apps no longer working and all your data lost
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Well, it's not like it gets wiped after every reboot.  I think tedg's idea was that many backup programs don't back up .cache as we don't want to back up the containers themselves.
<ChrisTownsend> brunch875: You can manually edit ~/.local/share/libertine/ContainersConfig.json.
<brunch875> Thanks!
<dobey> well, then they need to be excluded from backup
<dobey> but that is a horrible reason to shove the container in .cache
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I'll let tedg speak for the reasons then:)
<dobey> not that we even have any backup solutions on the phone yet anyway
<dobey> and the one we're building doesn't work that way
<tedg> dobey: Yes, they're machine generated files, not user generated.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Phone is not the only place we use this.
<dobey> tedg: what does that even mean?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: well sure. s/phone/unity8/
<tedg> dobey: So they need different management. It is totally possible to recreate them if needed.
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: I was being a smart alec:)
<tedg> It is a cache, because it's a local download of them. But if you wanted you could rebuild it on every execution.
<dobey> it is not a cache
<tedg> It is a cache
 * dobey adds a thing to rm -rf tedg's /usr/bin/ to something on every boot
<tedg> I've actually looked at the idea of rebuilding from debs on boot. Takes a while though.
<tedg> Would be nice if libertine detected the cache getting deleted and rebuilt it.
<dobey> no, it would be nice if the chroot wasn't in the cache dir
<dobey> everything in the chroot is not magically recoverable from nowhere
<tedg> If it's not, you're using libertine in an unsupported way.
<ChrisTownsend> What "things" just go in and wipe ~/.cache?
<brunch875> <---
<dobey> tedg: no, *you're* using libertine in an unsupported way
<ChrisTownsend> Well, a user can wipe any directory, so I don't that is a valid use case.
<dobey> or you're just saying libertine is unsupported in any way that is actually useful for users
<dobey> so we should just remove libertine from the archive and throw it away then
<brunch875> I tend to wipe cache to "clean" applications. They sometimes are left in an inconsistent state
<dobey> because last i checked, have bookmarks in firefox wasn't "unsupported"
<tedg> dobey: All of your home directory isn't in .cache, it is bind mounted in.
<tedg> dobey: The only things in .cache are the deb installed stuff.
<tedg> dobey: Check out ~/.local/share/libertine*
<dobey> and regardless, it's still not something that should be in .cache, because rebuilding it means destroying the flash
<ChrisTownsend> Again, besides a user, what would wipe out .cache?
<brunch875> the OS to free up space, no?
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: anything. because .cache is exactly what it says, so anything may make the assumption that .cache is only temporary data and it's safe to blow it away
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: and even if only a user ever does so, they shouldn't have to know that "oh, actually, i can't do that because it's not really cache"
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: That would be a bad policy to have "anything" wipe out .cache since you may have other applications open using things in .cache.
<dobey> one shouldn't be forced to lose 6 months worth of flash lifespan, simply because they decided to delete their cache
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: LXC stores it's images in .cache.
<dobey> lxc stores what images in .cache?
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: rootfs images you download using the downloads template.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: but it's not where the actual rootfs is stored
<dobey> i can sudo rm -rf /var/cache/lxc and lxc will still work just fine, and not have to download new stuff
<dobey> also, "other thing does bad things" is not a good reason to also do bad things :)
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: Well, no, but I have a ton of stuff in .cache, so I think it would be dangerous for "anything" to go in and completely wipe out .cache.  I know of no such thing that does that besides a user.
<dobey> ChrisTownsend: it doesn't matter if such a thing exists or not. the point is that software shouldn't be dependent on .cache not being wiped out
<ChrisTownsend> dobey: But meh, this is how it's architected.  You can enter a bug report if you please and we (Libertine team) can discuss it.
<dobey> if it was only a couple of small files, then whatever. but it's literally a hundred thousand plus files getting deleted, just for libertine, and then all those files have to be replaced to restore. that is a huge toll on flash which only has a life of so many writes.
<dobey> and even if the "home dir" stuff is bind mounted, you still lose the data if you end up rm -rf ing .cache with the dirs mounted
<dobey> rm dgaf about how things are mounted
<SIN299> Hello
<SIN299> Anyone here M
<SIN299> ?
<dobey> well that was a pointless question
<davmor2> dobey: not true it made him leave
<frankg> Hello, i have no cellular data 3G anymore after ota-12 update
<frankg> I am using meizu mx4 and in mobile settings i cannot toggle cellular date switch
<frankg> Anybody here?
<mhall119> frankg: is is stuck on or off?
<frankg> Anybody here?
<Walex> frankg: you!
<zequence> brunch875: I did get the BQ E5. It has dropped in price, and does seem to be the only available phone out there right now.
<Walex> I recently got a second BQ 4.5
<zequence> So, thanks again. I would never have checked otherwise.
<frankg> Ah, ok  so what about you, could you possibly help me out with a problem I have regarding ota-12 updat
<zequence> I had an E4.5, but lost it
<dobey> frankg: hard to help if you keep quitting like that :)
<dobey> frankg: 15:53 < mhall119> frankg: is is stuck on or off?
<frankg> No never use this so thought with refreshing the internetsite i thought i refresh the chat.....was logged out everytime....i stay here where i am now
<frankg> I have no cellular data anymore..
<frankg> So no 3G, called my provider as well but from there side everything is in the green
<frankg> Did a reset of  apn data as well
<dobey> frankg: you said you can't toggle the cellular data switch. is it stuck off, or stuck on?
<dobey> frankg: does network status show in the top panel at all?
<frankg> Disabled off
<frankg> As well the dataroaming
<frankg> Network status is an empty symbol.normally for wifi
<dobey> frankg: does restarting the phone not help at all?
<frankg> No
<frankg> Changing to 2g and back either...
<dobey> does 2g work?
<frankg> No
<frankg> Just  what should be shown in apn settings for internet?
<dobey> depends on your provider
<frankg> Any provider numbers or ip adresses
<dobey> but i don't think your issue is common. if it was working before the update then the problem was almost certainly not the apn settings
<dobey> what timezone are you in?
<frankg> UTC +2 central  europe
<frankg> I did my update abroad with a local wifi network
<frankg> So far i have posted this issue at several forums with no reply at all....
<dobey> ok. i think it might be best if you come back tomorrow during standard EU hours. the person who worked on that will be around then and may be able to help
<dobey> he's on +2 time too i think
<frankg> Ok will do that....tnx
<dobey> unfortunately i can't provide much help with this :)
<frankg> No worries
<Suhanko> hello, everybody
<Suhanko> I'm trying to connect via ssh, but I can't do it
<Suhanko> ok, solved. tks!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-03
<Observiing> Hey, I'm hoping someone could help me get my port to boot. The build looks good as far as i know and  installs correctly but I cant seem to get it to boot. Ive added all the cmdline arguements to boot referencing a similar port. The only thing I have noticed that stands out is that using the recovery built with the build, the recovery didnt mount /data and /cache partitions, i had to mount them manually in an adb shell prior t
<Observiing> TWRP does mount the partions automatically, everything installs. but it doesnt boot. I can enter recovery afterwards but cant pull any logs. I can see the system.img in /data and loop mount it, and everything is there.
<Observiing> would anyone know what avenue atleast to look into to resolve this please?
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip is your best bet
<Observiing> Thanks, hopefully he'll drop in
<kz6fittycent> I think he's in Europe and probably asleep. "I THINK"
<Observiing> I'm also in Europe but wide awake lol
<kz6fittycent> https://ubports.com/
<kz6fittycent> I assume you've been to that site...
<Observiing> yes
<kz6fittycent> okay, just checking
<Observiing> I haven't been able to post on that site for some reason
<Observiing> it just hangs
<kz6fittycent> hmm, I usually see him during the ubuntu-on-air show
<Observiing> ok thank you, perhaps someone else might be able to help at some point, no rush
<kz6fittycent> good luck
<Observiing> thank you
<frankg> goodmorning all, want to share a problem with my Meizu mx4
<frankg> anybody?
<Coolguy42> yes?
<frankg> allright, I have no cellular data anymore since OTA-12
<frankg> I cannot toggle the switch cellular data. It is disabled
<frankg> both cellular data and Data roaming toggleswitches are disabled
<duflu> frankg: It seems you're not alone. Please join in: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1609055
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609055 in Canonical System Image "No cellular data connection since OTA-12" [Undecided,New]
<duflu> frankg: Sorry, please check bug 1607079 and bug 1598010
<ubot5> bug 1607079 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Cellular Option immediately crashes [OTA-12]" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1607079
<ubot5> bug 1598010 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "cellular data switch disabled until SIM selected in settings" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1598010
<duflu> Both have fixes targeted for OTA-13
<frankg> fix for ota-13??? that is in at least one month from now
<duflu> frankg: I know. Sometimes fixes come out sooner but regardless we have to start by targeting the next whole number
<duflu> I'm still waiting on OTA-13 to fix broken wifi too (bug 1588126)
<ubot5> bug 1588126 in Canonical System Image "[regression] Adding new wifi networks (with long passwords) never connect at all in OTA-11 and OTA-12" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588126
<frankg> <duflu> ah ok
 * mcphail votes for an OTA12.5 to try to fix those significant regressions
<duflu> I'm not sure when OTA-13 is due but I do know we had to take a short-cut in Mir releases and do a 0.23.5 release because 0.24.0 would not have made it in time. So OTA-13 sounds soon
<mcphail> Aah. I dimly remember someone saying OTA12--13 would be a longer gap than usual, but I'm probably havering
<duflu> The official target date is apparently three weeks away: https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/13
<yakaar> Hello everybody, I have a big problem with my Aquaris E4.5 ubuntu edition : I made an update and it ask me to reboot my mobile. But when the update was done, it didn't boot and it stop on the screen ubuntu is working infinite. How to repare this ?? BQ support is not responding when I call them !
<yakaar> is someone can help me ??
<k1l> the reboot after an update can take a bit longer
<yakaar> but when it take days ??
<yakaar> and doesn't work after one week ?? I test to shutdown, wipe cache and even I'm trying to see what I could do in fastboot
<k1l> well. then i would reflash the ubuntu system
<yakaar1> k1l:  have you any idea how I could repare this ? else than wipe datas??
<k1l> hard to say without any erroremessagesa
<k1l> did you do the ota update? did you enable the reawrite on the / partition? did you use apt-get?
<yakaar> I didn't do the ota update, but I did this command sometimes : mount -rw -o remount /  and yes I used apt-get, but it was long time ago
<k1l> wait, what update did you mean then?
<yakaar> I don't know exactly if it is the OTA, my mobile was bugging and I searched the way to debug it. I went to the update center and found a main update of the system to do. I did it and it cannot work now
<k1l> that sounds like the ota12 update
<k1l> and making the / rw is known to cause issues on regular ota updates.
<yakaar> how to repare this ??
<yakaar> is it possible to repare it ??
<yakaar> k1l: have you any solutions ?? or must I wipe data/ factory reset my mobile ?? I would like to backup my datas is it possible ??
<k1l> yakaar: i dont know. sorry. i only have a nexus4 with ubuntu and there the OTA worked fine
<yakaar> ok I will try again to call BQ support
<duflu> Someone should have told yakaar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<raph_ael> if he has support, he should ask them before
<k1l> duflu: doesnt that wipe data?
<popey> k1l: if you --wipe or --bootstrap, but you don't have to
<k1l> ah ok
<robinhero> hey guys, the power button isn't working perfect on my Nexus4. Is there a way to I can unlock it with double tap or some other gesture? Sometimes I need to push it to hard and I think it will be worse by time...
<Mister_Q> robinhero no there are no gestures or double tap yet
<robinhero> Mister_Q, sorry for the late reply, but is there a bugWhistlist report for this on Launchpad?
<robinhero> it would be very useful
<robinhero> If there's no bugrepot, I'll fill one
<Mister_Q> just file a bug on launchpad against canonical system image
<Colin__> Hello ? um.. I'm Colin. I get a trouble now. I tried "rm -rf /" and erased all files on my Meizu mx4 ubuntu. And I tried "ubuntu-device-flash ...... --bootstrap" to reinstall OS. But I'm failed. What should I do? How can I reinstall Ubuntu touch? Why it printed "recovery can't flash" on fastboot screen when I tried reinstall OS?
<mcphail> Colin__: I don't think you can reflash with the default recovery, which has adb disabled. You may need to install a recovery with adb activated. I had to do this on my bq phone
<Mister_Q> Colin__ see https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool . the tool tells you exactly what to do
<popey> ooooh
<popey> the first outing of Mister_Q's magic tool :)
<Colin__> >.<
<popey> if this was telegram I'd paste https://imgur.com/YsbKHg1h
<Colin__> thx
<Mister_Q> popey, haha I had to :D I wrote it exactly for that usecase ;)
<mcphail> Mister_Q: neat!
<Mister_Q> It also contains a cool tool by popey ;)
<popey> \o/
<Mister_Q> I hoped you believed Marius Quabeck and Mister_Q are different persons because I only messaged you on telegram yet :D
<popey> can you also credit Stuart Langridge for that, we worked on it together, thanks :)
 * popey introduces Mister_Q to /whois
<popey> 14:29 [freenode] -!-  ircname  : Marius Quabeck
<popey> I know all :)
<popey> even people who come in here with different nicknames each week :)
 * mcphail enjoys pretending to be popey when he goes away on holidays. Much havok to wreak
<Mister_Q> popey I updated the readme and I know about whois :D I just thought you did not looked it up because you mentioned me always as Mister_Q on the community team q & a :D
<popey> haha, true
<popey> I like reading out peoples irc nicknames :)
<Mister_Q> makes sense
<Colin__> um... Excuese me... magic-device-tool is a nice tool.. But I still can't flash recovery in fastboot. (I used to switch uTouch from rc to stable image in ubuntu-device-flash, I think  enviorment must be fine) So.. Meizu device 's recovery not support flash?? ( sry my poor English skill >.<).
<Mister_Q> Colin__, what did you do exactly? the tool can flash the downloaded adb recovery and flash ubuntu. I just tried it on my mx4
<dobey> Colin__: you must use the recovery image provided on the wiki page
<dobey> if you want to use ubuntu-device-flash with one of the meizu ubuntu phones
<Colin__> um... "rm -rf /".  But I can't flash recovery before do this.
<Mister_Q> dobey, I'm using that in my tool.. https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/blob/master/devices/mx4/ubuntu/stablewipe.sh
<Colin__> I readed your script. And I tried dowload that recovery.img and "fastboot flash..." but still failed Q.Q
<Mister_Q> what does 'fastboot devices' say?
<Colin__> " partition 'recovery' not support flash" Q.Q
<Mister_Q> did you bought the phone with flymeos?
<Colin__> no...
<Mister_Q> hmm
<Mister_Q> did you follow the instructions to get into fastboot? I will try it again on my mx4 as soon as it finishes the current flash but I tested everything on my mx4 with the tool and it worked fine :(
<dobey> well, to be fair you presumably also didn't rm -rf / first
<Mister_Q> yeah
<Mister_Q> in that case its possible that you also removed your imei partitions which would mean you have to send it back to meizu for an imei repair
<Mister_Q> although rm -rf / should not affect fastboot
<Colin__> Thank you so much XD.
<Colin__> Does fastboot locked?
<Mister_Q> oh except when its mounted in ubuntu
<Colin__> "mounted in ubuntu?" O.O
<Mister_Q> the fastboot files are stored somewhere in / its not mounted on most systems to avoid such things but it seems like it is in ubuntu
<Mister_Q> Colin__, are you familiar with the sp flash tool?
<Colin__> sp flash tool?  no  >.<
<Mister_Q> Colin__, follow the instructions there http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/meizu-mx4-how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-t3210039 . and stick to the instructions. otherwise you will brick your phone.
<Colin__> Thank you so much :D
<Mister_Q> thats one of the reasons why I wrote that tool. to stop people from using dangerous oem tools.. kinda funny that I'm recommending it now but I also never rm -rf / on a phone :D
<Mister_Q> Colin__, good luck. Ill be back in ~1h and will see what is left from your phone
<Colin__> XD
<dobey> not sure why one would do "rm -rf /" anywhere, unless the intent was to break things
<mcphail> I'm not sure you can even run "rm -rf /" without extra flags anyway
<k1l_> the kernel should block that
<mcphail> they added the "--no-preserve-root" flag to rm
<mcphail> keeping "--preserve-root" as default behaviour
<k1l_> erm, yes. rm, not kernel
<alex___> hi, how do i install ubuntu on a tablet with eufi and a detachable keyboard (64bit / intel atom processor)
<alex___> hi
<Mister_Q> Colin__, I'm back. How's your phone?
<Colin__> still frozen O.O
<dobey> alex___: if you mean standard ubuntu ISO install, that's a question for #ubuntu i guess
<Colin__> I tried flash a system.img which from ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/xxxxxx.zip.  Failed to boot finally O.O Why?
<Mister_Q> Colin__, seems like rm -rf / wasn't a great idea..
<Colin__> I see Q.Q
<Mister_Q> you should send it to meizu
<Colin__> Okay XD
<Mister_Q> sorry that I could not help you
<Colin__> Um.. It's time to sleep. Bye~ :D
<tsp__> sup
<brunch875> hayu peeps, I did some clean-up in contacts.google.com
<brunch875> How do I sync?
<dobey> brunch875: i don't know if there is a way to force a sync
<brunch875> well that's too bad :c
<brunch875> I remember forcing contacts to sync before but I cannot seem to find that functionality anywhere anymore
<davmor2> brunch875: in contacts on the phone you hit the sync button
<brunch875> Where is that button?
<davmor2> brunch875: top right next to the search button
<brunch875> uh oh
<brunch875> I only have the gear and the lens
<brunch875> I'm on rc-proposed. Maybe it's temporarily gone? :P
<davmor2> brunch875: ah can't help you then I'm on stable on this phone
<brunch875> I should report this anyway, right?
<brunch875> I have some extra issues too:
<brunch875> →Libertine fails to create because dpkg returns 1 @ match
<brunch875> →Videos scope  displays no online results
<brunch875> →News aggregator only displays results from two sources
<brunch875> →Vimeo "login" doesn't finish loading and can't cancel it so it locks up all scopes if trying to log in from a scope
<sjm> Hello
<yakaar> Hi I would like to know if it's possible to save my datas on a aquaris E4.5 where the system is not booting, the ubuntu screen is running infinitely ?
<dobey> yakaar: what updates channel are you on for that device? rc-proposed?
<yakaar> I don't know I didn't change from the factory state
<yakaar> and I cannot verify
<dobey> do you have developer mode enabled?
<dobey> ie, you can connect to the device with adb?
<yakaar> yes the developper mode is enabled, but I cannot connect with adb, it tell me device offline
<dobey> ok. so technically should be possible to get the data off, but may be quite difficult. it sounds like unity8 keeps crashing for you. have you tried rebooting the phone at all?
<yakaar> yes I tried many times, but unsuccessfully. And I tried to call BQ support without success...
<yakaar> I tried to wipe cache partition
<dobey> i don't think cache partition is the problem
<dobey> can you reboot to bootloader or recovery ok?
<yakaar> yes I can do it
<yakaar> from bootloader can I connect it with adb
<yakaar> ??
<yakaar> I'm on recovery mode
<Mister_Q> dobey yakaar sounds like your using the stock recovery which has no adb
<yakaar> yes, how to recover datas so ??
<yakaar> is it possible??
<yakaar> or in fastboot Mister_Q do you know any solution??
<Mister_Q> yakaar sure. flash the adb recovery and then install ubuntu on it again https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<yakaar> But my datas will be deleted ??
<Mister_Q> yakaar, not if you choose the option switch channel/reinstall in the tool
<yakaar> ok, how can I flash the bootloader??
<Mister_Q> thats also an option that offers the tool
<Mister_Q> and it will tell you what you have to do
<dobey> you don't want to flash the OS from the bootloader
<dobey> doing so will destroy your data
<Mister_Q> thats why he should flash the adb recovery first and then boot into it
<dobey> you want to flash the adb-enabled recovery from bootloader, then in recovery you should be able to recover your data, or just re-flash from recovery without losing data
<Mister_Q> thats the whole point of the tool. to tell the user what to do without having endless conversations on irc. but sure dobey can help you as well
<yakaar> Mister_Q : I'm on your tool and I hav three option : [1] Install Ubuntu
<yakaar> [2] Screencast
<yakaar> [3] Back to menu
<Mister_Q> install ubuntu
<Mister_Q> then "[0] Flash ADB recovery (you need to do this first)"
<yakaar> and now the screen is black
<yakaar> and the mobile is hot
<Mister_Q> yakaar now you can boot into recovery
<yakaar> it stop at wait for device
<yakaar> Mister_Q: I'm on fastboot and it doesn't work
<Mister_Q> yakaar well I know for a fact that its working if you follow the instructions. I have to sleep now, will be around in ~8h again
<yakaar> ok thanks a lot for your help, see you later, I will follow the instruction by myself. And I would ask you later if it doesn't work.
<yakaar> it says Detecting device
<yakaar> no permissions	fastboot
<yakaar> Device detected !
<yakaar> [3;J
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-04
<Fleacore> Join
<Fleacore> Im looking for Ubuntu touch for the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3113
<Fleacore> Help please
<robinhero> Hi guys, I wanted to fill a bug for the "double tap to wake the screen feature", but there's already a bug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1573193
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573193 in Canonical System Image "Support double tap for waking and suspending" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<robinhero> could you +1 it, if you want this useful feature, thanks
<Snowy_> Kan man lägga in ubuntu touch i en samsung galaxy s2?
<Snowy_> Vet att det har eller säljs mobiler med ubuntu touch.. bq.. är väl företaget, men tänkte om man kunde själv lägga in det i mobiler som ändå aldrig kommer få några mer android uppdateringar
<k1l_> Snowy_: you might have more feedback if you ask in english in here.
<Snowy_> oh sorry. I new here. Have never used a IRC before and i am not good when it comes to tecnology and english, but ok then :) Is it possible to put ubuntu in a smartphone, for example samsung galaxy s2?
<k1l_> technically yes.
<k1l_> but it needs someone to port the ubuntu-touch to the specific device. needs to make all the changes and make the drivers work etc. that is not an easy task
<Snowy_> is some brands easier? samsung, lg, htc, nexus and so on?
<Snowy_> can u put ubuntu in a windows phone or a iphoneone? sorry ifs a stupid thing to ask. i bet it doesent wirk with apple, but maybe windows phone?
<k1l_> nexus is easiest since they provide the whole sources and drivers
<Snowy_> oh.. so for example nexus 5x had work?
<OerHeks> iphone, we wish ..
<k1l_> Snowy_: the issue is, that windows and iphones are locked on the bootloader.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> most androids are too, but you can unlock the bootloader on most machines
<Snowy_> ah ok. i am not good in tecnolgy, but many of my friends said that linux is much safer then windows, and that android is much unsafer then iphone and windows phone..
<Snowy_> but i guess as long you get download cleaver and get the lastest security upadets you are alrigth... but nexus 5x is only garanteet around 2 more years security upadets, so my thought was to put ubuntu os in nexus 5x abot 2 years.. do you think it will be easier abot 2 years?
<Snowy_> like i said befoe, i am not good when it comes to tecnlogy and english, so i will try to get help from friends and maybe from nice people in forums/chats like you;
<Snowy_> it feels boring to stop use nexus 5x just beacuse i am i bite worreid about the phone doesent get the latest android updates, and i have always feelt like ubuntu is a good osmin computers
<Snowy_> is ubuntu touch as safe as regular ubuntu in phones?
<Snowy_> in computer i meant
<Snowy_> i have always prefer the more secure and privacy os
<k1l_> yes it is.
<k1l_> i dont know if there is a ubuntu-touch port for the nexus 5x already
<Snowy_> ok. but in 2 years i will with 99 procent garnteed been able to put in ubuntu touch in nexus 5x?
<Snowy_> i guess it possible to put ubuntu in motorola nexus 6 maybe?
<Snowy_> is ubuntu touch laggy?
<k1l_> Snowy_: you can do it now, if you do the technical work to port ubuntu-touch to that device. but that is not an easy task. its not like installing ubuntu on a desktop pc
<k1l_> Snowy_: see the porting guide in the topic.
<Snowy_> ok k1l.. thanks for your help
<robinhero> hey, just filled a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1609719
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609719 in Canonical System Image "Ubuntu Store loads really slowly" [Undecided,New]
<robinhero> pls mark it "it affects me"
<jgdx> any way to run qmltestrunner via xvfb on a headless system in gdb?
<dobey> jgdx: yes-ish
<dobey> jgdx: xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 540x960x24" gdb qmltestrunner
<dobey> jgdx: that's probably the best way
<jgdx> dobey, thanks, that seems to work fine
<mardy> dobey: any idea of why these failures? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1562/landing-049-vivid/excuses.html
<dobey> infrastructure
<jgdx> dobey, what's the answer to life, the universe and everything
<mardy> dobey: is it a transient problem, can I retry the tests?
 * popey pokes jgdx with http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1gyk37PK9YR7qKsJ6FnSDwC/the-ultimate-hitchhiker-s-guide-to-the-galaxy-quiz
<dobey> mardy: you can retry or just request to have qa ready set ignoring them
<dobey> mardy: it's a known transient problem
<mardy> dobey: ok, thanks
<mardy> DanChapman: ping? someone whispered me that you might be back :-)
<jgdx> popey, 9/15? It's been a long time since I read that :)
<popey> :)
<Observing> hey guys, anyone available to give some pointers regarding booting an ubuntu touch port and afew issues ive noticed along the way?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-05
<om26er> repowerd on the desktop causes laptop screen to turn off automatically since yesterday. It even sometimes causes a suspend as well. After a few hours of worrying, removing repowerd seems to have fixed the issue.
<ktatar156> Hi
<ktatar156> I need support
<ktatar156> I'm fighting with bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1592412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592412 in Canonical System Image "Remove waking screen by double tap on MX4" [Undecided,New]
<ktatar156> and I found some temporary fix (I think). In my /sys/devices/*/*/* there is a file called gesture_test
<ktatar156> and there is option 'disable_all=0'. I want to change that, I'm using adb shell, but I can't overwrite file
<ktatar156> Permission denied
<ktatar156> could anyone help?
<ktatar156> I need to make my filesystem writable?
<jgdx> ktatar156, if you need to do that, then instructions are here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ktatar156> ok, I made writable
<ktatar156> but I need to edit file in /sys/* folder
<ktatar156> is there any way to do that?
<ktatar156> file "gesture_test" and there is option 'disable_all=0'. I want to change that,
<jgdx> not that I know, sorry
<ktatar156> I need to edit one thing in file /sys/devices/bus.1/11009000.I2C2/i2c-2/2-0020/input/input1/gesture_test
<ktatar156> how can I do that?
<dobey> ktatar156: i think you need to fix the udev file for the device
<ktatar156> hmm... how to do that?
<ktatar156> wrong path, I need to edit /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/mtk-tpd/2-0020/input/input1/gesture_test
<ktatar156> dobey: how to do that?
<ktatar156> grep -R *mtk-tpd* /
<ktatar156> not here, sorry :)
<dobey> i don't think you can
<ktatar156> there isn't any way to change that boolean value in file gesture_test ?
<pmcgowan> ktatar156, I dont thin that file controls the config, probably just shows it
<pmcgowan> did you check for an idc file?
<ktatar156> I don't know what it is. I've found
<ktatar156> $ ls /system/usr/idc/
<ktatar156> autopilot-finger.idc hid-keyboard.idc qwerty2.idc qwerty.idc
<pmcgowan> ok same then
<ktatar156> but I need somehow to set one value in file /sys/devices/platform/mt-i2c.2/i2c-2/2-0020/input/input1/gesture_test
<pmcgowan> but I think that is just showing you what is set, not setting it, need a kernel guy to advise
<ktatar156> I know that it shows value that has been set. But now I need to know how to change that value
<ktatar156> to remove these stupid DT2W
<ktatar156> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1592412
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592412 in Canonical System Image "Remove waking screen by double tap on MX4" [Undecided,New]
<anpok> ktatar156: I thought we disabled that in the touch driver
<anpok> oh wow..
<ktatar156> I think it's a long story... I've installed latest FlymeOS 5.1.x (with DT2W support). And next I've installed again UT. But I think that there are some bits left from Android 5.x responsible for DT2W
<anpok> ok
<anpok> but installing UT means installing the UT kernel..
<anpok> and that one would come with the firmware for the touch panel
<anpok> isnt there a wishlist item to have double tap to wake..
<ktatar156> but how works flashing kernel?
<ktatar156> Simply it works like copying and overwritting all files/folders,
<ktatar156> but if in destination there are more files not included in source
<ktatar156> path, installation will leave them untouched (don't remove them),
<ktatar156> right?
<ktatar156> Is there any possibility to fix that (remove these additional Android
<ktatar156> 5.x bits)? I mean to get something similar to 'rsync --delete' (it
<ktatar156> sync and delete files in destination which are not present in the
<ktatar156> source).
<ktatar156> anpok: If you want, I can upload my FlymeOS 5.x rom with DT2W working with MX4 Ubuntu Edition. You can flash it and next go back to UT and you'll see that DT2W is working
<ktatar156> for me, the problem is I need somehow to edit /sys/class/input/input1/gesture_test file (change boolean value)
<popey> well, you need to set the thing that makes that show 0 to show 1
<popey> you don't necessarily need to set *that* to 1
<pmcgowan> ktatar156, what is the contents of gesture_test
<pmcgowan> i can compare to mine with no dt2w
<ktatar156> exacly
<ktatar156> https://paste.gnome.org/prtn3zs3l
<ktatar156> Before, I've checked in FlymeOS. When I turn on gestures mode (in GUI Settings), changed from disable_all=1 to disable_all=0
<ktatar156> but in UT there isn't such option to control that. So I'm looking for manually set that value to true
<pmcgowan> ok it is different no surprise
<pmcgowan> gesture_control=0 tap(0),swipe(0),O(0),V(0),unicode(0)
<pmcgowan> need to find out where that is set
 * ogra_ guesses there is some firmware partition ...
<pmcgowan> the rest of the values are the same here
<ogra_> we rely on the factory to prepare the partitioning properly on ubuntu ... we only format our own partitions when flashing .. so if whatever you used to flash flyme overwrote a partition we do not touch, will not be reverted by ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> (this is also true for IMEI and friends btw ... but likely also for any firmware carrying partitions)
<ktatar156> pmcgowan: Please look at https://paste.gnome.org/pxa1vgx57
<ktatar156> strange that there are for gesture_{control,hex,data} but not gesture_test
<ktatar156> and in really I don't know what exacly is that what I've generated ;)
<ktatar156> Maybe there is a need to somehow add that ATTR{gesture_test}=="..." ?
<pmcgowan> I get syspath not found when I issue that command
<ktatar156> ogra_: is there any way to revert changes?
<ogra_> it is very unlikely that you can influence it beyond flashing the right firmware blob to the right place, i guess the node is readonly by default
<ktatar156> pmcgowan: try udevadm info -a -p /sys/class/input/input1
<pmcgowan> naw it looks the same
<pmcgowan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22320247/
<pmcgowan> so not sure we can get at it a ogra_ says
<ktatar156> so I don't understand why all other files from */input1/ folder are set by ATTR{file_name} (or it looks like them are set in that way), but not gesture_test
<ktatar156> so to sum up - there is no possibility to change/show in 'gesture_test' line 'disable_all==1', right?
<ogra_> there is, by flashing the right file to  the right partition ...
<ogra_> there is likely nobody who can tell you which file or which partition though
<pmcgowan> ktatar156, but as I said my gesture_test also has disable=0 so not sure thats the magic
<ogra_> since that is done in the factory for the ubuntu preinstalled devices
<ktatar156> ok, so I'm going back to FlymeOS and waiting for new UT avaible to buy.... :(
<ogra_> how did you re-flash btw ?
<ktatar156> from FlymeOS to UT?
<ogra_> either way
<ogra_> using the MTK toool ?
<ktatar156> no, fastboot TWRP and flash my custom update.zip
<ogra_> ah
<ktatar156> and going to UT by normal ubuntu flash way
<ktatar156> ohh.. I've touched again my phone and it look that swipe to wake also works...:(
<ktatar156> if we look again at https://paste.gnome.org/prtn3zs3l
<ktatar156> tap and swipe has '1'.
<ktatar156> so DT2W and S2W works:/
<ktatar156> Last chance
<ktatar156> https://paste.gnome.org/pxa1vgx57
<ktatar156> there is ATTR{gesture_control}=""
<ktatar156> Is there any way to change that to ATTR{gesture_control}="0"
<ktatar156> ?
<anpok> ktatar156: my experience with touch screen drivers is that you do not have runtime control.. but I may be wrong. looking back at the code
<anpok> mediatek structure is so confusing
<ktatar156> maybe writing some udev rule will help?
<ktatar156> Sth like: ACTION=="add" KERNEL=="input1" SUBSYSTEM=="input" DRIVER=="" ATTRS{name}=="mtk-tpd" ATTR{gesture_control}="0"
<ktatar156> Will that change gesture_control from "" to "0"?
<anpok> ktatar156: try it..
<brunch8752> ...what the!!
<brunch8752> mute is gone and "silent mode" is back
<brunch8752> this is a terrible regression ☹
<brunch8752> mute allowed me to watch facebook videos in the library
<dobey> brunch8752: you've got that the wrong way round. mute showing and silent mode not, was the regression :)
<dobey> brunch8752: also, headphones? :)
<brunch8752> dobey: I don't really always have my headphones around
<brunch8752> I've never been a big fan of silent mode... you can always just lower the call volume to nothing
<dobey> silent mode is great
<dobey> but eh, boats and floats
<brunch8752> I guess you're right...
<brunch8752> I suppose what we really need is multiple volume controls
<brunch8752> android started with one and eventually realized the need of more
<dobey> we have them
<dobey> brunch8752: i'm not sure if it's installed on the phone, but as a workaround for your case, "pactl set-sink-mute" might work for you
<brunch8752> ooo thanks dobs
<brunch8752> We do have multiple volume controls?
<dobey> well, there are "roles" used on the phone. multimedia role is different from alert (ringtone) and call rols, iirc
<brunch8752> ah yeah, indeed
<dobey> the volume control is contextual
<brunch8752> but I meant from a multiple sliders point of vie
<dobey> yeah, the UX is a bit awkward still
<brunch8752> it would be really handy for me to have two sliders
<dobey> well, youtube itself has a slider
<dobey> in the video player
<brunch8752> well yeah but it still starts playing before you can lower it
<dobey> but yeah, managing multiple volume levels can get awkward quick
<brunch8752> I'll just fall back to what I did before
<brunch8752> which is have multimedia sound off by default
<brunch8752> and raising it when needed to then lower it before stopping
<dobey> well i guess you'd do the same thing if there were multiple sliders, too :)
<brunch8752> that's correct!
<brunch8752> on the other hand, forgetting to set it down wouldn't be an issue anymore
<pmcgowan> dobey, brunch8752 the updated design calls for multiple volume slides, 2 I think, but I think we need more
<pmcgowan> ringtone and media, bt we also need alerts imo
<brunch8752> pmcgowan: more? ...like microphone slider like on the desktop
<brunch8752> ?
<dobey> need per-app volume i think
<brunch8752> yeah, that would be great
<pmcgowan> thats also a thing yeah
<dobey> ie, what we need is the same as we have under unity7
<brunch8752> most definitely ☺
<dobey> controls for device inputs/outputs, on for alerts/notification sounds, and then per-app volume
<JanC> when the app that shows the scopes "hangs" (doesn't react to input), is there a way to restart it?
<JanC> other apps can be killed by swiping up or down in the task switcher, but that one not...
<dobey> JanC: "restart unity8-dash" in terminal
<JanC> well, it's hard to start a terminal if I can't use the app scope  :)
<dobey> launcher?
<dobey> you can swipe from left edge to open the launcher still
<JanC> if it would have been there...
<dobey> hold power button and choose "restart" ? :)
<JanC> yeah, that worked
<JanC> but was anoying (happened yesterday)
<JanC> *annoying*
<JanC> would be nice if you could kill/restart it in the task switcher
<dobey> yse, bugs are indeed annoying
<dobey> well, it kind of is the task switcher
<JanC> I mean the one that you get when swiping from the right
<dobey> yes
<dobey> so do i
<JanC> that still worked
<JanC> I could switch between running apps & and close apps
<dobey> yes, the process wasn't hanged
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> or maybe that is actually a different process
<JanC> so only the thread(s) that show(s) the scopes interface or something?
<JanC> or maybe it was waiting for something from the backend
<dobey> well, "hanged" is difficult to interpret
<JanC> didn't react to any user input
<dobey> right, but that could mean many different things
<JanC> hard to debug if you are somewhere "on the road" with only a phone  :)
<dobey> hard to debug anyway
<pmcgowan> JanC, is that on proposed channel?
<pmcgowan> saw that on an mx4 when testing something else
<JanC> nope
<pmcgowan> hmm
<ktatar156> Hi, is there any news about Meizu MX6 with Ubuntu? Is it still in plans? Or any other phone that will be avaiable to buy soon?
<ktatar156> Hi, is there any news about Meizu MX6 with Ubuntu? Is it still in plans? Or any other phone that will be avaiable to buy soon?
<popey> ktatar156: no news
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-06
<nanday> Hi: I've read that with OTA12, you are now able to install x-based applications on the Aquaris M10 Ubuntu Edition. I am probably missing something really simple, but I can't figure out how. Anyone have any URLS or hints?
<Jucato> nanday: it's not straightforward yet. you'll have to use the command line (Terminal). see the Bonus Guide at the bottom of http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/ubuntu-ota-12-phone-update-whats-new
<nanday> Thanks, but I have tried installing from the terminal, both with and without sudo. Even tried snap, in case it had been included in the update. No joy.
<brunch875> wifi broke ohnoo
<Guest19024> hi can someone help me out with this issue! i'm trying to port ubuntu touch for my device but i can't sync the sources
<Guest19024> dghdnh
<brunch875> I reported a rc-proposed bug on launchpad but a patch was rolled out which fixed it
<brunch875> Should I change its status to fix commited? what are the steps to follow?
<brunch875> cause right now it's new and probably unread :]
<kajover> hi, i am considering buying an ubuntu phone. what messaging apps exist on the phone? is Signal available?
<ajalkane> I think Telepathy is available
<kajover> i just find telegram
<brunch875> kajover: Right now there's just telegram. You can get some other third-party apps working like google chat but there will be no notifications
<brunch875> on the other hand, convergence is here so you *should* probably be able to install pidgin which supports many protocols
<brunch875> I'm going to test that right now
<kajover> ubuntu touch should have a secure messaging app with voip (maybe even video calls), that is a basic necessity for a communcation device. maybe it can be implememnted into the stock messaging app. i dont know, i am no developer
<brunch875> There is telegram!
<brunch875> and google hangouts also works via its website
<brunch875> unfortunately there's no way* to get whatsapp working since they hunt down anything which isn't official and they don't offer anything
<kajover> telegram i can more or less live with although it has no encryption in standard chats plus it uses its homebaked encryption... but google hangouts I would rather not
<brunch875> Hey, is it possible to use apt inside a libertine container?
<brunch875> I just tested pidgin, it works pretty neat
<feandesign> Hello
<taiebot> Hi all enjoying the app ubuntu silo installer. i am looking at silo which could give me a little speed boost anyone having a recommendation? I have tried silo the silo of the UITK (070) but did not notice any difference. QT 6.0 bricked my phone :-) and i am not sure i quite like the unity 8 unified stage yet but what a great way to test things.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-08-07
<danialbehzadi> Excuse me. Where should I ask my question about building an Ubuntu image for a device?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | danialbehzadi
<ubot5> danialbehzadi: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: see also the porting wiki in our topic
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: and the XDA forums contain alot of info also
<danialbehzadi> lotuspsychje: I'm not looking for images. I am trying to build one and I have problem with the instructions in wiki.
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: ask here in chat or the XDA forums
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: perhaps someone might know
<lotuspsychje> danialbehzadi: specifying wich device model and issue would be usefull
<OerHeks> You better check if there is a project already running for your phone.
<ganeshi4u> I can't sync the ut sources
<TenLeftFingers> I'm using the Kyle Nitzsche tutorial for running X Apps on Ubuntu devices. So now VLC is downloading to a container :) Can VLC actually run on the phone? Sounds.. impossible.
<TenLeftFingers> Answer: yes, it does!
<javier4> Hi guys. I'm trying to port a new device for which I regenrated the source tree that builds correctly (mostly). Ubuntu make instead fails because it cannot find the rule to generate libvcodecdrv_intermediates/export_includes. In my tree that lib is generated from a binary placed under vendor, and inside my device/$my_producer/$my_device/device.mk there's this statement
<javier4> $(call inherit-product, vendor/$my_producer/libs/Android.mk)
<javier4> that make this call
<javier4> include $(call all-makefiles-under,$(LOCAL_PATH)/$my_project_name)
<javier4> why make ignore it?
<javier4> *makeS, *ignoreS. Sorry. Non native speaker here.
<javier4_> I'm trying to port Ubuntu touch to a new device for which I generated a working source tree. I can build AOSP, but even if I copied the correct device/ subtree, make seems to ignore my device.mk. Am I missing something?
<kajover> hi, two questions ;) does ubuntu touch have a mail client with gpg encryption? how do you auto sync pictures, is there some service?
<javier4_> could it the problem be that my tree is AOSP and not CM?
<TheKit> what Android version newest Ubuntu Touch images for mako are based on?
<javier4_> I'll try again to ask:
<javier4_> I get:
<javier4_> no rules to make target /phablet5/out/target/product/y991/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libvcodecdrv_intermediates/export_includes", necessario per "phablet5/out/target/product/y991/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libmedia_compat_layer_intermediates/import_includes"
<XaRz> hi, any hints if I can mount an OTG with extfat in ut OTA3-?
<javier4_> but that rule is present inside phablet5/vendor/$producer/libs/$project/libvcodecdrv/Android.mk
<javier4_> that's inherited by this line inside device/$producer/$devicename/device.mk
<javier4_> $(call inherit-product, vendor/$producer/libs/Android.mk)
<XaRz> I've done a remount to / with rw and installed exfat-fuse and exfat-utils but no luck
<javier4_> it works building AOSP, but fails building ubuntu.
<TheKit> javier4_, y991 is 6795?
<javier4_> TheKit, yes
<TheKit> curious what is the device you're trying to port to
<javier4_> It's just a sample I need to port to illustrate my project.
<TenLeftFingers> Dosbox is crawling on the E4.5 (Running Doom - and it's still starting up after ten minutes I've just got to the splash screen). I saw it working on a video before - are there any special tweaks needed? popey <- ping!
<TenLeftFingers> Using libertine of course
<ogra_> TenLeftFingers, neither has libertine been designed for the E4.5 nor has it ever been tested officially .. i doubt you will have much fun with it on that hardware (it will most likely make the device hit swap and such stuff, 1G is really not enough)
<TenLeftFingers> ogra_: thanks, but how is this possible then: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOsUJHVaiUY
<dobey> well doom in dosbox is also presumably emulating x86. i think popey did that in a chroot in terminal app though, not with libertine
<TenLeftFingers> It was quite some time back actually, so that sounds right.
<dobey> would probably be a bit smoother to play using one of the source ports, built for armhf, with sdl on mir
<TenLeftFingers> That's a bit out of my depth. I guess I can wait until it comes out in the software store.
<TenLeftFingers> So, now that I've got Libertine running on the E4.5.. any recommendations for X Apps ? :)
<TenLeftFingers> Or is the 1GB Ram just a lost cause
<bregma> TenLeftFingers, sgt-puzzles are small and remarkably fun casual games
<bregma> gnome-mahjongg also works acceprably well
<bregma> I ad 1GB on my development machine for years, it wasn't a problem, but running an x86 emulator on a pokey ARM CPU is going to kill performance (so running on DOSbox will give you heartbreak)
<bregma> it's generally not a memory bound problem, it's a problem emultaing CPU architectures
<TenLeftFingers> Thanks. I'll probably get away with Gorilla on DosBox but not much else :) I'm trying Frozen Bubble now.
<TenLeftFingers> Crashed :) Bed time, thanks guys.
<mcphail> popey's Doom demo uses SDL2 & dosbox on Mir directly, without any libertine stuff
<mcphail> and the e4.5 is powerful enough for some useful x86 dosbox emulation
<mcphail> Getting touch control is another issue entirely
